# 4DPO today (This is an old thread!!!!)



## Eltjuh

So I'm 4 DPO today. Checked cp this morning, low medium firm and closed. Checked again just now and it was sooo hard to reach and softer (still closed). Creamy CM, got a headache, feeling tired. I slept in till 10.20 this morning, but my eyes still feel really tired, not like they're heavy, but just feel tired like when you first wake up in the morning! 
Hoping these are all good signs! Though I know it's too early for implantation and some people argue that you can't have symptoms before implantation.
Hoping my temp will continue to rise! 

So I'm looking for a buddy to accompany me and symptom spot with  haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hi

This is my first cycle trying after having first period in 4 months as i was on depo. 

So my number of days until testing maybe little or more, looks like i may have ovulated in last 2 days. 

fingers crossed for you x


----------



## SmplyBlessed

Soooo I O'd on 03/19 - does that make me 4DPO or 3 lol... Either way, I'm with you and I suppose it's official - we're in the TWW. :)


(((I definitely meant Saturday 03/16---the day before St. Patrick's Day, lol)))


----------



## Eltjuh

Well it's only the 19th today so that would mean you ovulate today making you 0 DPO. :winkwink:

MummytoAmber, congrats on having your first period again! :) Fingers crossed you'll stop having periods soon again! haha cause that would mean you have your bfp!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... Not happy with my temp this morning! I woke up around 3am to go pee, which I never do!! And then around 4.30 my son woke me up cause he was giggling away in his room :haha: (heard it through the babymonitor) Didn't sleep very well after, woke up again at 6.30
Hubby was getting up with our son this morning so I set my alarm for 10 instead so I could take my temp then, instead of 7am cause obviously I hadn't had enough sleep to take my temp properly. But then I had a hard time sleeping again, woke up at 9.30ish and heard my son outside and HAD to run to the window to make sure my husband was with him. Got back in bed with the intention to go back to sleep for a bit (didn't know what time it was then - only looked at the time after I couldn't get back to sleep) Took my temp but it's obviously not very reliable! So I'm a bit gutted cause I won't be able to tell anything from it!! Hopefully I'll have a better one tomorrow!! 

Can't wait to test already! Crazy, I know!!


----------



## SmplyBlessed

Eltjuh---When I originally posted, I meant 03/16. So my chart says I'm 4DPO :) 

Sorry about your temp this AM, that's been happening to me as well. I usually get up multiple times to use the restroom, and I'm good to go back to sleep and get my 4hrs before waking to temp, but not lately. It's been so dark in my room that I wake up and get up (thinking it's only 2-3a) when it's 7a! (Temp time) so, I've been stopping mid move to check the time and ultimately temping before moving anymore. LOL, darn spring, I thought it was supposed to be lighter, earlier.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh haha, I thought you must've meant a different date! I O'd on the 15th so we're only 1 day apart! 

Hopefully the restless nights are a good sign for us!! :) 
I really hope we can get a better temp tomorrow though so we can tell what's going on. Or have some sort of idea anyway, cause my temp was the same today as it was yesterday and I just can't trust it!

Are you having any symptoms???


----------



## SmplyBlessed

As long as I remain above that coverline, I'm a happy camper :). I really feel like we did our due diligence this cycle and praying for the best. With me being on 28-29 day cycles and O'ing on CD19, that concerns me, but I'm trying not to put too much thought into it...Trying to stay positive! :D I'm hoping this is a **positive** month for the both of us.

How old is your DS?

No symptoms yet, other than very tired (that seems to be a theme lately), you?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah i feel like we did enough this cycle aswell. Read an old thread i posted before i found out that i was pregnant with my son and that one said we only dtd 3 and 4 days before O and the day of O and the day after. This time we dtd 3, 2 and 1 day before and on the day of. So i'd say we've got a pretty good chance! 

My son is 25 months today, so 2 yrs and 1 month! :) gone so quick! I wanted to have a second by the time he turned 2 or soon after but well that's not happening now. I was pregnant in october but had a mc at 7 weeks so lucas would've only been 2 and about 4 months when the next one was due. But now if we conceived this cycle he'll be coming up to 3 already so i really want to be pregnant again!

Not having too many symptoms. Tired and backache but that can also be normal for me. did have some af like cramping earlier though, only light though!


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> So I'm 4 DPO today. Checked cp this morning, low medium firm and closed. Checked again just now and it was sooo hard to reach and softer (still closed). Creamy CM, got a headache, feeling tired. I slept in till 10.20 this morning, but my eyes still feel really tired, not like they're heavy, but just feel tired like when you first wake up in the morning!
> Hoping these are all good signs! Though I know it's too early for implantation and some people argue that you can't have symptoms before implantation.
> Hoping my temp will continue to rise!
> 
> So I'm looking for a buddy to accompany me and symptom spot with  haha

Hey! I'm 5-6 DPO today. Ive been trying to google my symptoms...The past few days after O my cervix has been low and closed alittle firm well this morning i checked and its high, I can barely reach it and its softer???? So glad I'm not the only one!!! My temps been rising too!!Cm is been very creamy since O and last cycle i was dry after O!! Oh and I added you as a friend on FF!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/428e90


----------



## Naaxi

Can I join you ladies? Looks like I O'd on the 16th so would be 4dpo. It was cycle day 12 so confused me for a while... but had inseminations 2 and 1 day before, hopefully that was good enough :) :spermy:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ofcourse you can join us! The more the merrier and it'll give us something to do/someone to talk (or moan) to haha.


----------



## Naaxi

Awesome :) How are you? Any symptoms for yah?


----------



## Eltjuh

Nah not much. Been having some backaches and been tired, but that could be normal for me, cause I get that sometimes when I'm not pregnant. And have been having headaches almost every day.
Feel like maybe I'm peeing more often but not sure... I did have to go to the toilet last night though at like 3am and I never get up in the middle of the night to go to the toilet! 
Had some cramps in my cervix yesterday but nothing major, it was only 1 or 2! So probably reading too much into that! And have a little bit of cramps today but I'm scared I might be trying to find symptoms too hard and making myself believe there's something when there's not!! :S So annoying this 2ww!!! 

I'm gonna test on sunday (will be 9dpo) So only a couple more days to go!! FX they'll go fast! And hoping I'll get some more symptoms!


----------



## Naaxi

I'm going to try to wait until the 29th which will be 13dpo... but chances are I will test on 11dpo hahaha :) I have been bloated the last few days and peeing more for what I regularly do today. Not much more but I normally go four to five times in an entire day and am at five already... and is excess saliva a symptom? Hahaha...


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah apparently it is... Well it's one of the symptoms you can tick on countdown to pregnancy, so I'm guessing it is!  haha
I would love to wait to test but I just can't!! I know what I'm like!! I'm a serious POAS addict!! 

Got my bfp at 10dpo with my son and with the mc in October I got it at 11dpo (only cause I didn't test before that, I managed to wait, somehow!)
And I just want to see whether I can get a bfp at 9dpo  Cause when I tested when pregnant with my son I got a bfn at 8dpo and a bfp at 10dpo, never tested 9dpo so I'm gonna try that - because I'm weird like that :haha: 

Feel free to leave if I make you feel uncomfortable :winkwink:


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> yeah apparently it is... Well it's one of the symptoms you can tick on countdown to pregnancy, so I'm guessing it is!  haha
> I would love to wait to test but I just can't!! I know what I'm like!! I'm a serious POAS addict!!
> 
> Got my bfp at 10dpo with my son and with the mc in October I got it at 11dpo (only cause I didn't test before that, I managed to wait, somehow!)
> And I just want to see whether I can get a bfp at 9dpo  Cause when I tested when pregnant with my son I got a bfn at 8dpo and a bfp at 10dpo, never tested 9dpo so I'm gonna try that - because I'm weird like that :haha:
> 
> Feel free to leave if I make you feel uncomfortable :winkwink:

Hey! I will be right there with you on POAS! I may start on 8 DPO not sure i can resist any longer. I am 5-6 DPO today...:happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

I would say I'll join you at 8dpo but I'm too honest when it comes to hubby... I'll think to myself: I'll do a test and then throw it away, hide it under other stuff so he won't notice... And then I tell him about it!! :haha: 
I told him I'll test on sunday and he was like: I thought you were gonna wait till your dad's birthday (which is on tuesday). 
I guess we'll see what happens on saturday!  hahaha Maybe I will.... I'm just thinking I'm gonna be the one getting up with our little boy, cause I always do on saturday's so I bet I'll end up testing anyway!  I think I've still got 9 tests left so that should tide me over until AF shows - if it does, fingers crossed it doesn't! haha.

Your chart is looking pretty good atm, at least your temp has gone higher than your first post O temp! Mine has just gone lower and then this morning stayed the same - though that one isn't totally accurate. So hoping tomorrow it'll shoot straight back up... unless I get an implantation dip :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

With my son I got a bfp at 11dpo. And it is actually a funny story, AF likes to wait and toy around with me until I test and get a bfn, so I figured that was what was happening after two days of spotting. So I took a test to get it over with and mentally relax so AF would hurry up and get it over with,then was dancing to the radio and putzing around, looked back and my jaw hit the floor seeing the second line :D


----------



## Eltjuh

haha that's good!! I did my first test (10dpo) with an IC dipstrip and thought it was negative. Then I saw online that the lines on those are usually really faint, so I took it back out the bin to check again and both me and hubby thought we could see something really faint! Hubby went to work and I was just sitting there thinking, am i or am i not?? So I HAD to run out to the shop to get a better test and it was positive!! But I still didn't want to believe it, just in case! Then I did another test 2 days later and a CB digi 2 days after that! 
And that's when I finally relaxed and believed I was actually pregnant!! haha

Now I usually just test and if I think there's a line I do a CB digi and then that's it! haha.

I see so many girls testing after they're pregnant to see if the lines progress and things like that, but I think it just causes unnecessary stress to be honest! (sorry if you do that too! Each to their own ofcourse, but I don't do it) I only tested again once I already knew I was pregnant last time because I started bleeding and wanted to see whether it was still positive (or as dark) so I could prepare myself for what the ultrasound was gonna say.


----------



## Eltjuh

Have you seen my chart today btw?? NOT happy!!! I'm starting to think I'm out! (already!!)


----------



## SmplyBlessed

Eltjuh said:


> Have you seen my chart today btw?? NOT happy!!! I'm starting to think I'm out! (already!!)

You're not out til the witch appears...you're still above your coverline and doing well IMO. :) :hugs: My temp isn't anywhere near as high as it was post O last cycle, but it's still elevated, so I'm happy.


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> Have you seen my chart today btw?? NOT happy!!! I'm starting to think I'm out! (already!!)

You're not out until AF shows! We still have a few days to go!! FX for you


----------



## Naaxi

Eltjuh said:


> haha that's good!! I did my first test (10dpo) with an IC dipstrip and thought it was negative. Then I saw online that the lines on those are usually really faint, so I took it back out the bin to check again and both me and hubby thought we could see something really faint! Hubby went to work and I was just sitting there thinking, am i or am i not?? So I HAD to run out to the shop to get a better test and it was positive!! But I still didn't want to believe it, just in case! Then I did another test 2 days later and a CB digi 2 days after that!
> And that's when I finally relaxed and believed I was actually pregnant!! haha
> 
> Now I usually just test and if I think there's a line I do a CB digi and then that's it! haha.
> 
> I see so many girls testing after they're pregnant to see if the lines progress and things like that, but I think it just causes unnecessary stress to be honest! (sorry if you do that too! Each to their own ofcourse, but I don't do it) I only tested again once I already knew I was pregnant last time because I started bleeding and wanted to see whether it was still positive (or as dark) so I could prepare myself for what the ultrasound was gonna say.

I wouldn't test more than the first day/ two days. I took the two FRERs in the box and then a digi first thing the next morning that said Pregnant 1-2 weeks and I stared at it for a super long time with a grin on my face. Kept glancing at it until the screen shut off. I never felt the need to pee on any more tests, even though I am a POAS addict. Speaking of which, I wanna pee on a stick already hahaha! Hurry up and get here, next week. 

Hung out with the donor last night and he asked when we were going to try again, told him in a month if it didn't work and he got all pouty hahaha. Guess he gets more action when I am trying :D

Also- I don't think you're out! You are above the coverline still :) Hopes up hunny, my fingers are crossed for us all :)


----------



## Eltjuh

My cervix is so low and hard aswell :S :cry: I really have NO idea what to think this month!! 

Can't wait to test! Sunday is the day!!

How have you been today??


----------



## Naaxi

Some womens' cervixes stay low for weeks even after a bfp. I need to distract myself, I am cleaning my house today, even though there is a blizzard outside and I am usually need warm fresh air to clean. But I am super symptom spotting so need a mental break lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I know, I'm really bad! Keep changing my mind, going from I'm pregnant to there's no way I am!! It's mental, you just go crazy!! 

I don't think I'll be able to hold out till sunday. Especially cause I'm gonna be getting up early on saturday and hubby will still be asleep so I can hide it from him haha. Surprisingly enough he still doesn't think I'm crazy (or so he says anyway).


----------



## Naaxi

Eek I know what you mean! I'm always going between being soo certain I am pregnant and being certain that there is no way. I am going nucking futs and it is only 5dpo. I have felt several twinges today and even felt one from the outside. So if my uterus is just gearing up for AF then it is being super rude. Lol.

If I am pregnant, I wanna tell my mum on Easter :) Probably going to make LO a shirt.


----------



## Eltjuh

My temp went up again today so i'm quite happy about that, though i know it might not mean anything!if i'm pregnant i'm gonna tell my parents on my dad's bday. Told my mum on her bday that she'd have to wait 9 months dor her present....that was with my son and she is absolutely crazy about him. Always taking pictures all the time! Probably also cause we live in the uk and they live in holland(where i'm from). But yeah it would be nice to be able to tell my dad the same thing, on his 60th birthday!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, that would be amazing! And woo! Love that temperature spike :) See, you worried for nothing yesterday, it was just a one off :) I am going to be so mad at my body if I am not pregnant this month. It is being so tricky! I kinda wish I temped but I wake several times each night for LO and when hubby gets up around 5am and I can never remember to do it. I dunno. I'm going bananas though. I feel another day of cleaning in the works today to keep me distracted. Good thing my house is a sty. 6dpo, hurry up and become 11 or 12dpo so I can test already! Lmao. 

How are you feeling today? Any symptoms?


----------



## Eltjuh

Nah, nothing really! Just a backache, but that's nothing out of the ordinary. Well, I don't have it all the time, but I do when I'm not sitting properly or standing/walking too long! Though it seems much worse now than normally... 

Was really happy with my rise today, bout time after 5 days of dip! haha
Still not feeling very hopeful today though! 

How bout you???


----------



## Naaxi

I know I am looking too far in to things but I still have the excess saliva, twinges and cramps in my belly, warm hands that was my first sign with my son, and today my nipples were on fire for a while. But DS had a playdate and didn't nurse as much as normal, so might be related. But if I am out this month, my body is a jerk. Dumb body. Our tummies should just change colours when we are preggo. Sigh. Oh! And bloated too


----------



## Eltjuh

I know it would be so much easier if you just had a light that went on as soon as you conceived. But I guess then we'd be sitting there staring at that from BD till AF haha.

I tested this morning, I was like: what the hell, why not!! BFN, was expecting it. Think there was a slight evap there. When I really squinted I thought I saw something, but think it didn't have any colour.
FX for the next couple of days. Nice temp rise again this morning though, so happy with that!! Last month my temp went down for AF at 10dpo so if it doesn't go down at 10dpo I'd probably get more optimistic.


----------



## YoungANDHopin

Im 4dpo today :) my hubby and I are trying for our first and hoping this cycle is the one :) i have sore nipples and back. never had this before could this be it? i also have dull little pains right between my hips and all over that area. Any ideas??


----------



## Eltjuh

Sounds really good! FX for you!! :) Feel free to join us here, for any advice or just a place to vent!


----------



## SmplyBlessed

* GM ladies!

Welcome young 

Question: I woke up this morning and thought it was 2-3a when really I discovered it was 7a (around my normal temp time) and I discovered this only after getting out of the bed. I decided to try and temp anyway. Okay, entered that on my app and went back to sleep... Just got over 4hrs consecutive sleep and temped again-it was much higher (the one from the am is my cover line) but I took it as I woke up, immediately without moving (as I normally do)... Which should I use?*


----------



## Naaxi

Your temp spike looks awesome! Look how pretty :) I really hope this is it for you... hoping for triphastic chart for you! Heehee. I was sooo tempted to test last night, or even this morning. But 7dpo just isn't late enough haha. Would hate to see a BFN with my mood right now, and it surely would be.

Welcome YoungANDHopin! Those signs sound very promising! Best of luck to you! How long have you been trying for your first?

Hubby thinks I may be pregnant this cycle. He is sweet lol but he is supposed to be my voice of reason. He always is optimistic for me... I bet I could be on AF and he would say he thought I was pregnant if he thought it would make me feel better hahahaha. Woke up with some negative energy hanging about me. No longer feel it is my month and kinda pouty about it. DH is working overtime this weekend so I don't even get him to take my mind off it. And it would have been so nice to tell the fam for Easter. Sigh. Maybe I'll tell my bro next month for his bday at the end of April.


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks (assuming you were talking about my temp??) 
My hubby is my voice of reason, but it's kind of annoying sometimes... Whenever I ask him or talk about it he just says: we'll have to wait and see.... And I'm like: you're supposed to tell me what you think!!! :dohh:
I didn't tell him I tested cause I know he's gonna say: 'I thought you were gonna wait till sunday?' haha But he knows I suck at waiting haha

Don't give up yet Naaxi (oops typed Naazi then  x and z being next to each other is not a good thing when it comes to typing your name  haha)
You're not out till AF shows, as you know!!! 
Though I know how hard it is to keep being optimistic! I find it better to be down about it cause if you do get a bfp you can be extra excited and if you don't you won't be so disappointed! 
When are you gonna start testing?? 




SmplyBlessed, not sure what temp you should put in... I've done that before but not known which one to put in either, so I just put the one in that I like best haha :winkwink: maybe research it, FF might have some info that'll help in their Q&A about charting.
Good luck!!


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry smply, I don't test so I don't know... I think it would be discarded, whichever you choose to use.


----------



## SmplyBlessed

* Lol thanks ladies! If I go with the one I like best, that's a temp spike (98.04) for me... Hmm, that sounds great lol. I haven't had any symptoms of AF.considering she's due 03/26... Idk lol. Thanks for your responses. *


----------



## Naaxi

Wrote a novel and then DS touched my screen and deleted everything lol. Sigh. I will try to rewrite.

Hahaha Eltjuh, that was why I changed the name of my photography business that I named when I was 16 recently; it was too easy to misspell or to forget. It didn't mean anything, it was just a name I made up for a character when I used to play World of Warcraft and it is unique, so I am able to use it for most sites as a username. And I know that I am not out yet, just can't feel it today. Maybe 7dpo hormones are negative ones as you weren't feeling the positive vibes yesterday either. I think I will start testing on 11dpo, that was when I got my bfp with my son, so I know it is possible and won't totally ruin my mood with a bfn. Unless of course it is a bfn. Because that will ruin my mood hahaha. Are you planning on testing daily now?

Smply, if you go with the one you like, just keep that in mind tomorrow so you don't get sad with a dip if it happens, which could actually be a rise from the true temp today. If that makes sense. Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I'm gonna test everyday now.... 
Hopefully the negative feelings at 7dpo are a good sign haha!! 
I seem to be slightly gassy today - tmi.. Just getting some cramps, but the gassy kind of cramps. I'm like: yay cramps! that could be a good sign and then I realise they're just gas haha.... I did have a really bad stomach when I was pregnant with my son though (not MS) so maybe... And my vaginal walls feel quite swollen again today.... not sure whether that's a sign. Did research it the other day but as usual it's the 'it could be, or it could not be' kind of symptom - as they all are! :wacko:


----------



## Naaxi

So frustrating! They are all possible AF symptoms which is annoying. I feel nothing today. Perhaps still extra saliva but I also woke with a swollen sinus gland which could explain it. The only symptom today is bloaty lol but could be gearing up for AF. Gahh. I don't feel like this is it one moment and the next I am like !!!! Maybe! Lol. Hurry up 11dpo. I wanna know.


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah me too!! It's a pain!!! 
Wonder if my test is gonna show anything at all tomorrow morning!! Well, today really.. :winkwink: (don't know where you are, as I can't see it while I'm writing this, but it's 1.14am here) So I'm gonna go to bed in a minute. Been playing Super Mario Bros on the Wii with my hubby, you just forget about time! haha
Luckily my lovely hubby is getting up with our little boy tomorrow so I can sleep in, at least later than 7am haha. Well, temp and then go back to sleep.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww my hubby won't play the wii with me. My time waster is the Sims3 on the computer, heehee :blush: I am in Alberta Canada, so it is still five mins to ten at night here. I wish you luck in seeing something in the am! Feel free to post your test :D Four more sleeps and I can test. Who's betting I crack before then?


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, my hubby loves playing wii games and boardgames with me :) i play sims 3 aswell, but my dvd drive in my laptop is broken and it's hard to find some time to play it on the computer as hubby plays that quite a lot, which is fine.... just means i can't really play it atm. I will when he goes back to work :p when we first moved to our first house we had nothing, no internet and no tv, not even sofa's so when hubby was at work i's sit there on a beanbag and play sims3 most of the day haha. Cause my laptop was the only thing i had really (it was only for a while until the internet and tv got installed)

Anyway i'm just about to get up and do my test... my temp went down a bit, took it 3 times this morning, cause i wasn't happy with it and convinced it was wrong haha. It did go up everytime i did another reading so i put the highest in :p so the dip is only small


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, that was negative again. I know it's still early but there was absolutely nothing there, but a little indent where the line is supposed to be. I'll put 2 pics up, so you can join in in the fun of bfn's :haha: 
I'm kind of thinking it's not my month this month. Slight temp dip today at 9dpo and last month my temp started going down at 10dpo for AF. AF should be due on thursday by LP lenght or saturday by cycle length. Not sure which one to use now. Cause last month I O'd 2 days later than this month, but I've read your LP is supposed to be the same length every cycle.

Hubby knew I was gonna test today but he didn't see me do it. I'm gonna see if he'll remember and ask me about it.

Anyway, here's the pictures: First one is at 3 minutes and 2nd one at 10 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00648.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 15









CAM00649.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Eltjuh

Think I might buy some frers today... because I can  haha


----------



## Naaxi

Boo for the bfn and the dip, but you aren't out yet! I was looking online last night at progressions of tests and usually nothing shows until 10 or 11 dpo and is VERY faint. Got nauseated lsst night but think it might habe been caused by something I ate. Thinking this month won't be it. Wishing I could temp but I get up a million times a night between trying to make sure hubby wakes up to go to work and LO nurses on and off in his sleep. Oh well. Guess I just have to be patient. AF is due between April fool's day and the third.

My hubby is a more single player game kinda guy lol. I have maybe ever played with him twice. Ah well, when he plays his, I can go play Sims heehee. But I know what you mean about not being able to play all that often, I hadnt played in over 6 months and just recently got the chance, had to eait nearly two hours for patches and loading screens lol. Ah well. Guess that is life with a baby :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I've been meaning to ask you: what does HI stand for???? 


I bought a 2-pack of FRERs today. Think I might do one tomorrow with FMU, but not sure yet. Cause sometimes they do seem to take a while to show a line or anything close to a line. And I know the other tests *can* give me a positive at 10dpo...


----------



## Eltjuh

I've turned into a total vegetable.... we went to a shoppingmall, weren't there for very long but by the time we went back home i was sitting in the car staring, feeling all tired and emtpy, you know when you're not really thinking anything... and since we got back i've just been laying on the sofa not doing anything, feeling tired. And not hungry, and when i think i should eat something i just don't fancy anything.... nothing sounds nice....


----------



## Naaxi

HI is home insemination with donor sperm. DH got a vasectomy 13 years before we decided to have some of our own together, well before we even met. There is a large age difference between the two of us. :)

I know what you mean, I have been very zoned out the past few days. I'd much rather go to sleep lol. It has taken me a good half hour to finish writing this to you, actually. I am hoping that is a good sign for us :) Are you feeling optimistic for yourself?


----------



## Eltjuh

Nah, not very optimistic at all.... but keeping fingers crossed! How bout you?


----------



## Naaxi

Also not too optimistic but trying to be. DH is optimistic. But he is being an ass so his opinion doesn't count. Mainly, I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Eltjuh

I know, my hubby said: it's still early.... remember how i said i was gonna wait to see if he asked me about testing? Well i decided to say: you didn't even ask to which he replied: well i figured it wasn't good, you usually tell me. MEN! Haha. 

I'm just gonna keep doing what i always do and keep testing everyday. I managed to stop myself from using one of my FRERs earlier.... wonder what my temp is gonna do tomorrow morning. It had better not drop cause that'll make me even less optimistic.


----------



## Eltjuh

I just asked hubby if i'd been any different (cause when i asked him if he thinks i'm pregnant he said his usual: we'll have to wait and see) and he said apparently i've been a monster, being snappy and moody.... at least i could take that as a good thing in this case haha fingers crossed.... he says i've never really been this bad...


----------



## Naaxi

Aww haha. I have bad PMS so hubby chalks everything up to hormones... So I totally broke down. Bfn attached ;) 8dpo AND like nearly the last pee of the day is a bad idea. Maybe I will learn one day. I am still hoping for a positive but I am thinking this negative may tide me over for a few days.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0010.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eltjuh

BUMMER! But I guess it was to be expected at 8dpo  

I got another bfn this morning, both on FRER and cheapie.... And my temp went down again this morning, so I'm guessing my stupid body is gearing up for AF.....


I've got a bit of an TMI question though, maybe you know, and I hope you don't mind me asking...... 
Here goes: Last night hubby and I had oral sex :blush: And then this morning when I went to the toilet and wiped there was a lot of ewcm. Normally I would've thought maybe it was sperm, but it can't be considering it was oral sex.
It's really confused me! And also my hubby telling me that I've been moody, which I'm not usually, sometimes I get a bit moody before AF but he said I was pretty bad this time! And he also said things felt tighter and more squishy 'in there' IYKWIM.....:blush:
So I officially have NO idea what's going on atm.... :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00652.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









CAM00654.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eltjuh

Just been looking at some pregnancy charts on FF. And there are quite a few that got their bfp with quite low temps... around 36.5 Celsius.... Mine is still higher than that. And there are quite a few that had some dips literally just before getting their bfp. So I guess there's a little bit of hope left....


----------



## SmplyBlessed

*GM ladies...Sorry to see all of the BFN's...I couldn't do that to myself, I just figure I'd wait for AF. 

Well at 9DPO I'm out... This will be CD1 for me, AF arrived very quickly, with no signs of coming this weekend at all (other than a light spot when I wiped last night). 

Elt-It was probably just left over from you being aroused (if you didn't get up to use the restroom after/in the night time). Even if I get up and take a shower after, I usually have a, uhh, mess the next morning. Hope that's not TMI, but in our forums, what is, right?! LOL *


----------



## Eltjuh

sorry you're out!!! :hugs: hopefully you'll have better luck next cycle!!!

And that's what I thought aswell, maybe that was it... I did get up after to get my pj's on and wiped down there, but maybe this morning was still more..... could be I guess! You know when you go to the toilet and you wipe and it feels all slippery and gross :S That's what it was like this morning and it was sort of sitting on the tissue aswell..... Sorry if that's TMI, but like you said, on this forum nothing is really TMI, which I love about this forum. Even if it's kind of embarrassing bringing things like that up.... haha
Good thing there aren't (m)any men around cause they'd definitely be cringing right now! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

In my view, nothing is TMI. I used to work at a sex shop, and it was my favourite job, so sex related questions or comments really don't bother me. I also read Taking Charge of Your Fertility at 18 years old, so CM comments are nothing to me. So don't feel embarrassed for bringing it up. But yes, I believe you just still had wetness from being aroused. I get quite wet when treated to oral lol. And I haven't looked at charts but I have looked at pregnancy test progressions and some don't even start to show until 11 or 12 dpo with a very faint line! I am hoping to see darker lines in he next few days for us both haha :) Fought the urge to test when I was up with hubby at 5. Got a bfn not 9 hours before. .. I am like a junkie haha!

Smply, sorry to hear you are out, but good luck on this cycle! Woo BDing again hehehe. :) 

So here is another thing... been having dreams nightly. I NEVER remember my dreams. Like once a year. Wonder if it is related to getting up more with hubby or if it could be a symptom... :confused::shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

Apparently vivid dreams CAN be a symptom... but obviously don't necessarily have to be.... 
Any other symptoms??? FX you get some lines soon (and me too! )

I had some cramps today, some like AF some just random cramps.... I showed hubby the test I did this morning, cause I wanted to see if he could see the indent aswell and he did.... Also agreed there was no colour to it though....

Ugh, I've had enough of this already! Just want to get pregnant!!!!


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> Apparently vivid dreams CAN be a symptom... but obviously don't necessarily have to be....
> Any other symptoms??? FX you get some lines soon (and me too! )
> 
> I had some cramps today, some like AF some just random cramps.... I showed hubby the test I did this morning, cause I wanted to see if he could see the indent aswell and he did.... Also agreed there was no colour to it though....
> 
> Ugh, I've had enough of this already! Just want to get pregnant!!!!


I agree!! I'm so over this wait... just ready to start AF so I can start over :cry:
Next cycle I wont test until 14 DPO....Sorry I am being such a debbie downer today,just in the dumps


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh, I'm the same... been staring at people's charts all day trying to find if I could still have a chance and then staring at my test again thinking: I'm not pregnant..... and getting all pouty about it.... It's so annoying! Just want an answer. Though I only want 1 answer really  haha


----------



## prettyjen82

I know!! I've starred at my test for two hours..lol I'm like i see something, no i dont, may i do see something, no i dont and throw it back in the trash.haha. SOOOOO over this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It comforts me to know that im not alone :wacko:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup, i just looked at mine again and said to hubby: i think there might be some very light colour to the line! Even though i'd just been to the toilet, checked my cervix again and it felt like it's opening slightly.... :s so i'm pretty convinced i'm out now....


----------



## SmplyBlessed

*I haven't made it to 14DPO without having to start a new cycle...I added the B Complex to my prenatal last month hoping to help with my LP, will keep taking it daily and see what happens. I've been having 29 day cycles for a few months now (O'ing at CD19), but this was 28. This is our last cycle before we go in for more tests, so something to look forward I suppose. I was just wanting to be pregnant before that was needed....*


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I know what you mean! I just want the one answer. Doing this much longer may drive me batty. The donor keeps asking when we are going to try again, seems like he gets more action from his wife when I am trying lol. I really hope I get something on 11dpo like I did with my son. But I don't have the implantation bleeding that I did with him so I dunno. Not much symptoms. Tummy twinges but could be AF. Cried about something yesterday, but it was valid and with a level head, I am still disappointed about it, so wouldn't consider it a symptom necessarily. Have a headache at the moment. I wish I had paid more attention last time. I am tired and went to sleep at 10:30 last night when I normally go to bed around one or two in the morning. And got up at five but went back to sleep after DH went to work, then awoke an hour later than normal. Peed at five and then realllly needed to go when I got up at almost 10, which is rare when I go in the middle of the night. I dunno. Maybe I am looking way too hard. Grumble.


----------



## Eltjuh

Just had a cry at hubby cause I'm not pregnant... I was like: why can't it be easy like the first time and the other time! (that was literally a one off, we weren't trying it just happened and we only did it once aswell!!) I know there are so many people that have been trying for ages and nothing is happening and that must be soooo horrible!! If I get upset after even trying a couple of months then they must be feeling so much worse, but unfortunately that doesn't take away the fact that I'm having a bad time atm. 
Just hope it happens again soon, everytime I found out I'm not pregnant I think of the mc we had in October and wonder why that went wrong, why couldn't we just have another healthy baby like my son! :cry: I get all angry about it aswell, cause my family are all christian and I was raised christian (though I don't really do much with it anymore) and it just makes me angry at God for taking our baby away from us!! (Not trying to offend anyone here btw.)

Ok rant over!!


----------



## Naaxi

No worries, I am Catholic and don't do much with it but still believe in a God and still get frustrated with Him. I am sorry for your mc, I hope that your angel is watching over you and that they will help bring your next baby to you safely. I posted one of the pics I did here on countdown to pregnancy and thought I may have seen a line when changed to negative... gahh. Going crazy. Soo hungry today, like an empty pit.


----------



## Eltjuh

Man! What's going on with me! We went to put our son to bed and i wanted a cuddle so i put head on his bed and he pushed me away so i walked out and started crying again! 

Your symptoms are sounding good! Fingers crossed you'll get your bfp at 11dpo like you said....


----------



## Naaxi

That sounds like a good sign too hun! Took a test. I suck lol. Will not take anything without fmu again. I just wanna knooooooow lol. I am obsessing and it sucks. I want to be able to tell the family for Easter, that would be nice. I don't know what to make out of any of the symptoms. If they are all AF then my body is soo rude.


----------



## Eltjuh

I know!! It all sucks!! haha!
We just played 2 games and I lost again (been on a losing streak with all the games we played lately) and just went all stroppy and moany about it.... 
I would say they're good signs, but hey.... apparently that's normal for me when getting AF, cause I reckon AF is gonna show soon... but you never know I guess.... I'd definitely feel very stupid if I did turn out to be pregnant! haha But not holding out any hope... 

Take it your test was bfn again then! Cause I'm sure you would've posted a picture if you think it was positive or if there was anything there at all.... 
I love looking at other people's tests... I like going on countdown to pregnancy and going through the 'unsure' gallery and voting on people's tests, cause I like it when people vote on mine  haha


----------



## Eltjuh

Yes i finally won one of the games! (1 out of 3 tonight) haha


----------



## Naaxi

LOL Yay, you won :) And yeah, BFN for sure. I tried seeing any sign and no. Nothing. Even looked in the sun and nope. I am so frustrated. Can it just be Wednesday or Thursday? Please? That'd be super. EURGH. Bloaty bloat bloat today. AF isn't due until the 2nd of April. If my body is getting ready for her already, then that is it, I need a new body. Or a new diet... Ongoing bloat for four days doesn't sound healthy. Maybe I am dying... Sigh. I don't think I am in this month. I still have an inkling of hope, though, because I do have a lot of signs and it seems ridiculously early for PMS/ AF symptoms. I think I may allow myself to test tomorrow morning, because I know I will want to, and it is the most likely time to show a faint line. So... 11 more hours if I get up to pee when DH leaves for work, heehee... I can hold out 11 hours before testing again... (Even if my brain is going :test: :test: :test:)


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha, fingers crossed you'll get some sort of faint line.... don't forget to give me a picture to squint at! I'm testing again in the morning aswell. Am having some cramps/pressure in my lower abdomen and sort of on my hipbones atm. And my cm is all slimy but creamy aswell... it's so weird! Last month all i remember is having some creamy cm and a couple of 'globs' of snotty but now when i check my cervix it's almost like ewcm, just a bit thinner i guess.... hard to explain. So that kind of gives me a bit of hope eventhough i feel like i'm out.... confusing stuff this ttc haha :p


----------



## Naaxi

It is so confusing! I really hope we both get lines in the am! Maybe even ones we don't need to squint at too hard! Then the confusion and waiting of pregnancy can set in instead hahaha! :) But you can at least fill the voids with buying cute outfits and thinking up names you are fond of but aren't brave enough to name your child (Calypso for DH and I for a girl, we would call her Callie)  

:dust: 

I have never been able to tell with my fingers how my cervix looks lol... I feel like it is scarred from child birth maybe. I had my son in less than two hours from first cramp to having him in my arms, so lots of damage was done. So I check CM near my perineum and call it a day hahaha. I so want to be pregnant already. I know we only officially started trying this cycle, but my heart has been ready since LO was 6 months. DH wanted to wait. I am SO over waiting lol. 2 and a half years to conceive LO was long enough to wait. 

Oh... and I am SO gassy tonight (tmi) I feel bad for DH hahaha...


----------



## Eltjuh

I just woke up at 5am with the worst stomach cramps, bowel cramps that is... so i went to the toilet and did a test aswell... i saw a stupid indent again but when i look at the picture i took i think i can sort of see something, but i'm probably making it up..... it's definitely a squinter if there's anything there....


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm on my phone though so i don't think i can upload the picture. Will do it when i get up in the morning....


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh :dance: I am sending dust your way!!!! Heading to bed. Morning luck for us both :)


----------



## Eltjuh

My temp went up this morning, but probably only cause I temped later than normal, cause I woke up at 5am to go to the toilet so I couldn't temp at 7am (as you need to have 3-4hrs sleep before temping). So I temped at 10.35 and it went up quite a bit. But I tried one of those adjuster thingies on the net and that said if I temped at 7am it probably would've been 36.49 which is lower than yesterdays...

And I decided to just test again this morning when I got up, but nothing but an indent again.... I'll bet that picture from last night (5am) was just showing the indent.... I'll still post it though... 


1st picture is the one from 5am.
2nd picture is one at 10.30am when I got up. And you can actually see the indent! Pretty sure there's no colour to it whatsoever!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00657.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 15









CAM00662.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## prettyjen82

So sorry :( I got a BFN this morning too.... So over this crap...My temp went up alittle but still have 5-6 days until AF...

When is AF due for you?


----------



## Naaxi

Pretty sure I'm out. Will post a link to my bfn but there isn't even an indent to stare at. Nothin' there. AF is due around the 2nd or 3rd so I have another week of torture lol. But I am done testing until AF is late I think. My one last hope is these internet tests say they aren't for early detection.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test111740


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw!! :hugs: 
Well if you are out then we can at least be cycle buddies, right?! 
But I do hope for you that you still get your bfp! 

I've been having some cramps again today, feels a bit more AF-like so I'm guessing the ugly :witch: will show her face soon, probably tomorrow, or maybe thursday (which is when she is due anyway).
I contacted the company that sold me the tests and told them about the indents, they said they never had that complaint before but they've sent me a new 10-pack of tests today, so I'm happy :) 
I don't think I'll be testing anymore though. There's no point wasting tests on stupid indents  Especially when I feel like AF is coming anyway...


----------



## prettyjen82

I feel the same about not testing a couple of days..It just disappoints me and a waste of money :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Not sure whether I'll be able not to test tomorrow haha... Kind of just hope that if AF is gonna show anyway it might aswell show tomorrow morning cause that'll definitely save me testing again.... 

I opened one of the test packets to see if they have the indent before peeing on it and they do... so there must be something wrong with them.... Well, at least they're not the way they're supposed to be....Though apparently, some people told me, just cause they have an indent it doesn't mean the test doesn't work properly....meaning, if you're pregnant the line (or the indent I guess) should still go pink...


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I am holfing off testing for as long as I can. Thinking AF will come soon for me as well. We can for sure be cycle buddies, hopefully we will O around the same time too to stay somewhat close :) I am just waiting for the :witch: to show herself now. I have almost a week to go, though. 

I am glad they are sending you a new batch, that is so odd.


----------



## Eltjuh

My AF is due thursday, going by LP length (12 days) and saturday if I'd go by cycle length...I O'd 2 days later last cycle, there was me thinking I was late last cycle... haha Guess not! Cause they say your LP should stay the same right?? 
I usually O on cd18 though as far as I'm aware... 

So next cycle, if AF turns up on thursday and I O on CD18 again I'll O on the 14th of April. And expecting AF on the 27th.

Don't wanna start again, but I guess we're gonna have to if we want that baby! And this cycle doesn't seem to be it! 
Someone commented today saying: oh your temp went up again, maybe it was just an implantation dip :dohh: it was nice to hear, but I know that can't be it cause I temped late! Bet my temp is gonna be on or under my coverline tomorrow! I'm gonna guess 36.30-36.40 but we'll see! IF it isn't though and it's still above 36.60 I will probably be testing again haha.... :dohh:

When are you expecting AF??? And what dpo are you? if you've still got a week to go, you shouldn't count yourself out yet!!


----------



## Naaxi

My cycles differ when I O. It is nice that yours are so predictable. When I got pregnant with my son, one month was cd19 and the next was cd16, this time it was cd12 which threw me for a loop, always all over the map. I am 10dpo today and cd22. AF is due on or around cd 29/30 which would be April 2nd or 3rd. But because I O'd so early, that would be 17/18dpo. So I guess AF can come any time around the 31st which would be cd27.

My eyes went crossed trying to figure that out hahahaa :) I am hoping your temps stay up, I wanna see more tests lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

How long is your lp usually? Cause 17/18 dpo is quite long for an lp....i think.... 

Haha i was stupid enough to do another test tonight just before i went to bed, but nothing.... i figured i might aswell, consiering i'm getting a new (free) pack of 10 tests soon! Haha.
Pretty sure my cervix is opening though so no hope for me


----------



## Naaxi

I have never really paid attention to my LP. Because my O is all over the place I am guessing my LP is too as my cycles are kinda normal. 

Ive still got hope for you :) :dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, thanks for the hope.... but you can give up now :winkwink: 
No AF yet but temp dropped to 36.4 like I predicted.... so I didn't even bother to test this morning.... 
Feeling really hungry though and really restless whilst I was asleep (or supposed to be asleep)

How are you??


----------



## Naaxi

Oh no! I am sorry hunny. I am just getting up and debating on taking another test... sooo tempting... I found out with my son on 11dpo but I was also like cd27 or so. I am only cd23. Darn early O. Hmm. Well I really hafta pee so thinking I may. Will update with result. If neg then for sure won't be testing until AF is late. Hahahaaa I am hopeless. Vivid nightly dreams, though.


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> haha, thanks for the hope.... but you can give up now :winkwink:
> No AF yet but temp dropped to 36.4 like I predicted.... so I didn't even bother to test this morning....
> Feeling really hungry though and really restless whilst I was asleep (or supposed to be asleep)
> 
> How are you??

No Af for me either and I had had a temp dip too :( So I didnt test..:cry: Just ready to start cycle 3


----------



## Naaxi

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test112286

Lol nothin'. Wonder if $ store tests would pick up earlier. But I am not buying more tests until AF is due. Or at leaaast the 1st. Uterus feels weird. Maybe AF is on her way.

Now I have line eyes when it is inverted...


----------



## Hopeful14

I am in my 4dpo and I am having dull cramps on the left and middle plus gassy some. i have an irregular period but i never get symptoms 2 weeks before my body has always given me 1-2 days to let me know AF is on the way plus my left side from the waist down hurts. but now, i am feeling these cramps. i O on saturday after my third clomid try ( at 150mg). I had sex sun and mon now the wait is killing me. I did end up taking a early first response test and got a faint pink line. IN all the previous times i have taken this test I usually see no line at all (only the control line) i am trying not to get ahead of myself but i have been waiting so long for this esp when two years ago two doctors told me that it was impossible and I had too much scare tissue ( third opinion showed nothing)


----------



## Naaxi

Can Clomid give a false positive? I sure hope not, otherwise that all sounds very promising for you, Hopeful. Good luck!


----------



## diamondlove33

I had an HSG on 3/18 and o'd on 3/22 ... already driving myself crazy thinking i have cramping.. ugh! Don't start till the 8th or 9th.. so I have quite the wait. Refusing to take a HPT until AF doesn't show.. Trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## Eltjuh

Naaxi said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test112286
> 
> Lol nothin'. Wonder if $ store tests would pick up earlier. But I am not buying more tests until AF is due. Or at leaaast the 1st. Uterus feels weird. Maybe AF is on her way.
> 
> Now I have line eyes when it is inverted...

I thought maybe there was something there, but on invert I didn't really see anything....BUT I'd try a different test if I were you. I don't like IC dipstrips cause they're so faint!! FX for you!!!
I didn't test today, but I think I'm gonna try later, just cause I got my new tests today and want to see if there will be an indent like the others.... Would be REALLY surprised if there was anything other than an indent there haha! AF is due tomorrow, so I'll probably wake up to our 'lovely friend' :S



Hopeful14 - Did I get it right that you O'd on saturday and then BD on sunday and monday after????


----------



## diamondlove33

Hopeful14 said:


> I am in my 4dpo and I am having dull cramps on the left and middle plus gassy some. i have an irregular period but i never get symptoms 2 weeks before my body has always given me 1-2 days to let me know AF is on the way plus my left side from the waist down hurts. but now, i am feeling these cramps. i O on saturday after my third clomid try ( at 150mg). I had sex sun and mon now the wait is killing me. I did end up taking a early first response test and got a faint pink line. IN all the previous times i have taken this test I usually see no line at all (only the control line) i am trying not to get ahead of myself but i have been waiting so long for this esp when two years ago two doctors told me that it was impossible and I had too much scare tissue ( third opinion showed nothing)

i'm feeling the crampy gassy with you. I don't know if it's real or in my head!


----------



## Naaxi

Diamondlove, you have really good chances of getting pregnant after a HSG :) FX for you :) 

Eltjuh, the tests came with my OPK tests, so I am not complaining. I see something on my phone when I switch to inverted and zoom in. But I may be crazy. More than likely batsh** crazy.
Take a test and show me the results! I like looking too. But hey, if AF starts tomorrow at least you can get on with a new cycle. I wish AF would start the day nothing was fertilized lol. Just want to get on with it if nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Eltjuh

I tried one, don't think there was an indent... or at least not as bad as the others were.... Not sure exactly cause it got a little wet after I took it apart and me trying to dry it scratched it I think... Didn't take any pictures! 

I know, I wish AF would start earlier aswell if you're not pregnant anyway!! But then again I guess it needs time to sort itself out.... (the egg that is)
I'm keeping everything crossed for next cycle and keeping everything crossed for you to get your bfp! (Though it would be more fun to be cycle buddies and get our bfp's together :blush: haha)


----------



## Naaxi

Being bump buddies would be nice but we will be regardless, a month or two doesn't matter when you are already pregnant. It is aaaaaaaages when you're ttc though lol. Think if I am out then I will use clearblue OPKs like I did when trying for my son. They are way more expensive but actually gave me a + whereas the internet cheapies gave me close to but I kept waiting for + to ask for more donations lol. :blush: So we just had the initial two days when they started getring darker.


----------



## Eltjuh

My normal ones have been fine plus i know when i ovulate...or at least the couple of days when i usually ovulate and i guess i can confirm with temping.... so if i wouldn't get my temp spike i'd just keep bding. So i think i'm not gonna use the cb digi ones. I did this month, but only cause a friend on here fell pregnant and had some left so she posted them (along with her prenatal vitamins specially for conception). Think i'm just gonna buy some cheap normal opks this month. That way you can see the build up in the lines aswell. Cause i only used the digi once a day so i was always wondering what if i ovulated between tests and i don't get a positive! But i did!

I think it's silly they only sell the whole package (of digi opks) and they don't sell the sticks seperately cause you don't need a new one of those readers everytime you need new sticks. If you could just buy the sticks i'd probably use them after all


----------



## diamondlove33

Hey ladies, can you tell me what the benefits are w/ digital VS the lines? I'm hoping and praying for this cycle but if this isn't it for us I'm thinking about going digital...


DH was talking to my stomach last night. .. Said 'we need to keep thinking positively' ... Of course in my head it's like HELLO FAAAALSEEE HOPE! It really feels sometimes like it's never gonna happen!! :(


----------



## Naaxi

Eltjuh, guess I should have been more specific. I don't like the digital ones unless "confirming" O. I use the CB non digitals as I like the build up to O so I can tell when I should get and insem. I was actually told to use them by the fertility clinic when I was going there for ICI. But I have seen the digis (the ones with the smiley face- is rhat CB?) sell just the strips, they are harder to find though.

Diamondlove, I think the lines are better than digitals because you can watch them slowly get darker and "predict" when O will be. The digitals, like Eltjuh said, are annoying because you can never tell if you missed O until you get a positive. Sometimes the surge is small (like mine must have been this month, to not register a true positive- or the internet cheapies failed me lol) and the digitals may never register positive if you don't test at the right time.


----------



## Eltjuh

It WILL happen!! But I know what you mean, eventhough I've already got 1 son I do feel like it will never happen. And I haven't even been trying (properly) for very long - specially compared to other ladies here!!!
Only been able to PROPERLY time BD this month. Before that we tried December, January and February but weren't able to actually time the BD properly cause of hubby's meds and people staying at ours and all that.... But this month we properly went for it and had 4 days in a row around ovulation and during ovulation. Next month I'm gonna do the same again, if not more!!

Anyway, the good thing about digital OPKs is that you get a sure answer on whether it's positive or not! Cause you don't have to compare the darkness of the lines and stuff! The only thing I find about digitals is that you might need to use them more than once a day as some people will ovulate within 12 hrs of their surge, so if you get your surge between tests then you might not know you're actually ovulating! And when it comes to line tests it's easier to tell, cause you can see lines getting darker, so you'll know when you're getting close to ovulating or close to a positive so you know you'll probably ovulate soon! 
Just make sure you know that you ovulate within 12-48 hrs of getting your first positive opk.

I just bought a pack of opk's when we went to the shop, ready for next cycle!! Only 7 strips in there though but luckily I know what kind of timeframe I usually ovulate so I'll know when to start using them. And again, if it starts getting darker and I run out of tests at least I'll know we're getting close to ovulating and will keep BDing until my temp or FF confirms that.
AF hasn't started just yet... been walking around with a pad in all day, but nothing started yet. Cervix is definitely open though and feels more soft so I'm sure it'll start soon!! Can't wait, cause when it's over we can start trying again!! 

Have you tested again yet Naaxi??


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm either 2 or 3 days post ovulation, and I'm already going nuts. Knowing me, I'll start peeing on a stick by this weekend. Because I'm insane. Though I'm really going to try to hold off AT LEAST 12DPO to test.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah ok! Didn't realise that!! Well if you're not temping then it's good to use the digitals I guess, to confirm O - though technically you can still not ovulate when your body gears up for it.... BUT I guess if you usually ovulate there shouldn't be any reason to expect that you haven't ovulated after you get a positive opk.

Not sure where to get the sticks without the reader thingy... I think the reader makes it a lot more expensive than they should be! 
Oh and yes, the smiley face ones are the cb digi's


----------



## Eltjuh

Just been looking at getting a CB fertility monitor on ebay aswell... loads of people selling them after 1 or 2 months of use cause they fell pregnant with using it! So there's quite a lot of them starting at £0.99 so I'm gonna see if I can snipe one haha and some sticks.


----------



## Eltjuh

And ...... :witch: has landed!


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> And ...... :witch: has landed!

ugh!!!! so sorry to hear that!! :growlmad:


----------



## Eltjuh

I already expected it for ages... When I kept getting bfn's and my temp started dropping slowly from 9 dpo! Obviously I was still hoping but then my temp just kept dropping so from about 11dpo I was like: that's me out definitely! Also cause my cervix started feeling slightly open... 

New month, new chances! Just hope it works this time!! haha


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> I already expected it for ages... When I kept getting bfn's and my temp started dropping slowly from 9 dpo! Obviously I was still hoping but then my temp just kept dropping so from about 11dpo I was like: that's me out definitely! Also cause my cervix started feeling slightly open...
> 
> New month, new chances! Just hope it works this time!! haha


I HATE that feeling, you know AF is on her way but you're like still in denial.. I always know from my skin and how bloated I get. It's awful! But as for right now i'm feeling super bloated and my back is killing me.. AF isn't due till the 9th so hoping this is signs... Although not getting my hopes up. It's so weird I cant wait to be pregnant but I can't imagine actually having it happen.. like seeing those two lines.. It's just been so long of a journey it seems like it's never going to end. :nope:


----------



## diamondlove33

currently only 6dpo though.. so i'm sure it's not signs.. just that evil brain playing tricks on me again!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw!! It'll be awesome once you get those 2 lines, trust me!!! I literally wanted to tell everyone!! But I couldn't cause we were only gonna tell our families and wait till 12 weeks with everyone else, so I went on here and announced it to everyone here so I got it out my system! Even before my husband knew for sure that I was pregnant haha!!


----------



## Eltjuh

How long is your LP ???


----------



## Naaxi

I haven't tested yet but I bought clearblue tests... don't judge me for the blue dye, the price was right for 4 tests lol. I am starting to wonder if maybe I am still in after all... May test with one of the 4 tonight... been holding my pee for over four hours now so it should be okay. Fx. If neg, I am having a beer tonight lol. 12dpo is still early but whatever. It is 4 or 5, maybe 6 days until af and I can't wait that long. Sorry you're completely out, Eltjuh but at least it is a new start, no more of this wondering game. Hoping your next month is the one!!


----------



## Naaxi

I give up. I am crazy in the coconut. Beer for me tonight.


----------



## Eltjuh

Take it that CB test was negative then???? 
I had 2 drinks last night aswell, we went out for dinner (BIL's treat) and since AF had definitely started I figured I might aswell! :haha:
I'm glad the waiting is over, but now I have to wait till this AF is finished and then start all over again. But hopefully this is my month!! 

If you've still got plenty of days left till AF then don't give up just yet!! :) Really hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol yep it was negative. I tried very hard to see anything but no. Definitely nothing. So clearly all the symptoms are in my head and my body is playing tricks on me. I just want AF to hurry and come early if that's what is going to happen. 13dpo is long enough of a wait for something to happen. I went to my buddy's who said he'd have beer and pizza for us... no beer lol. Booo. But glad you had a good time. And I know what you mean, I hate waiting for AF to finish, it's usually a full 7 days for me and sometimes the light days drag on further. So annnoying. Can't we just pack all of that in to like one day?


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh wow!! 7 days of AF????!!! :wacko:
Mine luckily usually only last a max of 5 days, and that's including the last spotting... Last cycle it was 3 days of actual bleeding and then most of it was gone! Don't know how you put up with it for 7 days!!!
I don't usually mind having AF, unless I'm ttc and it obviously tells me I'm not pregnant, but the actual thing doesn't bother me too much. Though I do get some bad cramps on and off sometimes... 

Anyway, are you gonna be testing again or just gonna try and wait till AF shows??? Do you have a pic of your CB test?? Would love to have a squint! :)


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> Oh wow!! 7 days of AF????!!! :wacko:
> Mine luckily usually only last a max of 5 days, and that's including the last spotting... Last cycle it was 3 days of actual bleeding and then most of it was gone! Don't know how you put up with it for 7 days!!!
> I don't usually mind having AF, unless I'm ttc and it obviously tells me I'm not pregnant, but the actual thing doesn't bother me too much. Though I do get some bad cramps on and off sometimes...
> 
> Anyway, are you gonna be testing again or just gonna try and wait till AF shows??? Do you have a pic of your CB test?? Would love to have a squint! :)


Woooo. 7days of AF - mines about 3 .. 5 until she's Compeletely gone.. what does LP mean?? Still getting used to the abbreviations.. lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh haha sorry! LP is Luteal Phase. And that's the days from 1dpo (first day after Ovulation) till the last day before your period (AF). 

Sorry if that's too basic, but I thought if you're still getting used to abbreviations then I'm not sure what you do and don't know so I thought I'd just explain all of the ones haha. There's a thread somewhere with all the abbreviations. Couldn't find the thread I was looking for, but here's a link to a different one with most of the abbreviations. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/teen-pregnancy/1667133-abbreviations.html 


Anyway, when it comes to LP, mine is 12 days. My Ovulation is usually on CD18 (Cycle Day) then I start counting CD19 (1dpo) as my first day of LP and I usually get AF on CD31, so my LP would be from CD19 till CD30.
Hope that helps! :)


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> Oh haha sorry! LP is Luteal Phase. And that's the days from 1dpo (first day after Ovulation) till the last day before your period (AF).
> 
> Sorry if that's too basic, but I thought if you're still getting used to abbreviations then I'm not sure what you do and don't know so I thought I'd just explain all of the ones haha. There's a thread somewhere with all the abbreviations. Couldn't find the thread I was looking for, but here's a link to a different one with most of the abbreviations. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/teen-pregnancy/1667133-abbreviations.html
> 
> 
> Anyway, when it comes to LP, mine is 12 days. My Ovulation is usually on CD18 (Cycle Day) then I start counting CD19 (1dpo) as my first day of LP and I usually get AF on CD31, so my LP would be from CD19 till CD30.
> Hope that helps! :)


Okay soo if I did the math right my LP is about 18 days ... holding out to test until AF is late - can't handle that neg and then adding salt to the wound when AF shows the next day! I'm about 6 or 7 dpo right now.. got an LH surge on the 22nd - So I should have O'd shortly after that right? I'm still getting used to ALL of this.. if this isn't our month i'm going to start temping didn't realize how helpful it is until I started seeing it so much on here.. but haven't been doing it so starting right in the middle of a cycle seems a little pointless.. 

**THANK YOU for explaining it to me! *** 

****BABY DUST TO YOU!!!!*****


----------



## diamondlove33

Not sure if this is symptoms or coincidence as i'm not very many DPO... VERY slight cramping in lower abdomen and like a tightness feeling I guess is the best way to describe it.. and a constant 'wet' feeling .. I keep going to the bathroom to check but nothing there.. DH was irritating me with literally EVERYTHING he did. and lastly so gassy it's unbelievable! Too early?


----------



## Eltjuh

Some people say it's too early cause you might not have implanted yet, but personally I think you can have symptoms before you implant... 
And you could've implanted early aswell.

They sound like good signs to me! Fingers crossed for you!! 

Oh and to start temping after O is a bit pointless indeed.... Cause you don't know what your pre-O temperatures were so there technically is no way of telling if you did ovulate and cause you're already 6dpo you wouldn't be able to tell whether your temp is going up or down or whether it's 'high' for you or not... 
I started temping in February and it's definitely helpful. All I can say is, if you start make sure you have a thermometer that goes to the tens (so has 2 numbers behind the dot. If you get what I mean) And also make sure you TRY to temp everyday even if your later or earlier than normal. I missed quite a lot of days at the start of my cycle in February and found it much harder to read my chart that month than I did this month in which I temped every day.

If you had an LH surge on the 22nd you can expect to have ovulated around the 24th I'd say. (at the latest, cause you ovulate within 12-48 hrs of getting a positive OPK) So you could've ovulated earlier aswell!

Oh and don't be afraid to ask questions :) We all started off not knowing anything or not a lot so we've all been there!


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> Some people say it's too early cause you might not have implanted yet, but personally I think you can have symptoms before you implant...
> And you could've implanted early aswell.
> 
> They sound like good signs to me! Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Oh and to start temping after O is a bit pointless indeed.... Cause you don't know what your pre-O temperatures were so there technically is no way of telling if you did ovulate and cause you're already 6dpo you wouldn't be able to tell whether your temp is going up or down or whether it's 'high' for you or not...
> I started temping in February and it's definitely helpful. All I can say is, if you start make sure you have a thermometer that goes to the tens (so has 2 numbers behind the dot. If you get what I mean) And also make sure you TRY to temp everyday even if your later or earlier than normal. I missed quite a lot of days at the start of my cycle in February and found it much harder to read my chart that month than I did this month in which I temped every day.
> 
> If you had an LH surge on the 22nd you can expect to have ovulated around the 24th I'd say. (at the latest, cause you ovulate within 12-48 hrs of getting a positive OPK) So you could've ovulated earlier aswell!
> 
> Oh and don't be afraid to ask questions :) We all started off not knowing anything or not a lot so we've all been there!


I'm hoping they're symptoms but who knows - this IS our first cycle since HSG so I'm hoping that gave me a good cleaning !! So I got the LH surge on the 22 (DARK) and then the 23 was very faint.. So i'm guessing I o'd on the 22? I'm hoping b/c we didn't BD on the 23... but did on the 20,21,22,24.. and so on hahah . think we caught it??


----------



## Naaxi

Diamondlove, I would say you probably caught it haha :) You did better than I did this month at least.

Eltjuh, I will post the pics I took of the CB. I may take one tomorrow morning with fmu, I will be 14dpo so I would hope something would show by then. The other two tests I will save for when AF should be late.
 



Attached Files:







20130328_182407.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7









20130328_182529.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Diamondlove, I would say you probably caught it haha :) You did better than I did this month at least.
> 
> Eltjuh, I will post the pics I took of the CB. I may take one tomorrow morning with fmu, I will be 14dpo so I would hope something would show by then. The other two tests I will save for when AF should be late.

What does the CB tell you?


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think they are positive unfortunately!! :cry:
Fingers crossed they will turn positive!!! 

Diamond, with the CB we mean ClearBlue pregnancy test. So it would tell her if she's pregnant or not..... :winkwink: Maybe you can help ME though.... what does HSG stand for???


----------



## Naaxi

HSG is hysterosalpingogram, hopefully I spelled it properly. It is the first thing a fertility specialist will do with a woman usually, insert a dye in to the uterus that shows up on xray and you can see if there are any blockages or abnormalities. Incidentally, it also makes you very fertile for a few months afterwards.


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> HSG is hysterosalpingogram, hopefully I spelled it properly. It is the first thing a fertility specialist will do with a woman usually, insert a dye in to the uterus that shows up on xray and you can see if there are any blockages or abnormalities. Incidentally, it also makes you very fertile for a few months afterwards.

Exactly - for some woman its super painful.. wasn't too bad for me but my gyno said that it 'clears' out any tissue or minor blockages you may have and some people even say that the dye provides lubrication for the sperm to more easily travel up to the egg... if i were you i would ask to get one just to be sure theres nothing wrong w/ the passageway so to speak.. my doc told me that most women tend to get pregnant within 3 months!


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> I don't think they are positive unfortunately!! :cry:
> Fingers crossed they will turn positive!!!
> 
> Diamond, with the CB we mean ClearBlue pregnancy test. So it would tell her if she's pregnant or not..... :winkwink: Maybe you can help ME though.... what does HSG stand for???

BTW if you search other threads and type in HSG BFP there's tons of woman who have gotten their BFP's within that 3 months! It gave me so much hope!


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't personally think I'd need one. I've not had any problems getting pregnant before! We conceived my son in the first month and the mc was conceived with only BDing once that month (don't worry we did other stuff :winkwink: our sexlife isn't THAT bad :haha:) And that was an accident aswell!! 
So I don't think I really have any problems. If anything it's probably hubby's meds (antidepressants) and/or stress, as we're going through quite a bit of stress at the moment with housing.... Long story!! 
I was just about to research the effects of antidepressants on sperm btw... Cause I was wondering whether they might affect the quality of the sperm or the 'speed' or quantity.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh great!! Just found this: 
_Another recently discovered, little-known side effect of SSRIs is their significant impact on mens fertility. SSRIs have been found to cut a man's sperm count as well as the normal shape and motility of their sperm by 50 percent. This effect can become evident by the first month after treatment and begins to have a major impact after just three months on an SSRI._ 

SSRI is a type of antidepressant and one of the types my husband is on..... 


So guess where we'll be going this week???


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> Oh great!! Just found this:
> _Another recently discovered, little-known side effect of SSRIs is their significant impact on mens fertility. SSRIs have been found to cut a man's sperm count as well as the normal shape and motility of their sperm by 50 percent. This effect can become evident by the first month after treatment and begins to have a major impact after just three months on an SSRI._
> 
> SSRI is a type of antidepressant and one of the types my husband is on.....
> 
> 
> So guess where we'll be going this week???


I am SO HAPPY to hear that you don't have a problem with getting pregnant ... thats most of the battle anyways.. i'm sure it's your husbands meds that are the cause! If I were you I would head straight to the lab - have an SA done and then research some sperm boosters!! Good thing you found that though .. smart thinking!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well he's been on the antidepressants for a while and we knew it can cause erectile dysfunction, which it did for a while.... but it never said anything about the effects on sperm (and the doctor didn't tell us either, which is annoying, considering he knew we were trying to conceive!). So we're gonna try and see a different doctor now! And fingers crossed they can prescribe him something else.
Don't have much hope for this cycle though. But might look into getting something to boost sperm...


----------



## Naaxi

Glad that you figured that outand are looking in to finding alternatives, eltjuh! And diamondlove, my HSG was SO painful. One of the nurses held my hand and afterwards they let me lay on the table for a few minutes. It was NOT fun lol. And I did not conceive within the three months, all of my expensive ICIs were a waste lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Did you have all this with your first Naaxi??? (you have 1 child right??)

I was really upset about it last night, crying my eyes out over our mc aswell, just wish that had never gone wrong I would've had another baby at the end of May/start of June then!! Would've been about 31 weeks pregnant now! :cry:
And hubby didn't even notice I cried.... :dohh:
So we just went to sleep and this morning he was getting up with our son and I was supposed to have a lay-in but I got a lovely wake-up call by hearing hubby being sick in the toilet! So I'm up and feeling like a zombie!! 
Feel like just going to sleep on the sofa, but I can't cause I've got a 2yr old running around and obviously I need to keep an eye on him.... even if he's just sitting there watching tv


----------



## SmplyBlessed

*Elt- **Hugs** Hopefully your DH will feel better and you can get some rest this weekend  *


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah Eltjuh, I have one child, my son who is 18 months. And it must be an Easter thing- he is sick for the first time in his life, vomitting pretty much everything that goes down all of yesterday. I am hoping he feels better today. But with him my warm hands were the first clue because I never had warm hands, especially in January. And then I just had a feeling. I did for two full days this cycle, but back to nada. Last time I has given up (and cried) when I started spotting, figured AF was on her way. Spotting the next day as well, figured she was toying with me. Took a test to mentally prepare for her arrival and danced to the radio while awaiting the results, looked back to two lines on the FRER and couldn't believe my eyes. After two years trying, it is hard to imagine it's real. 

Anyways, not testing today. I feel like AF is going to come, so waiting on her. Hurry and come so I can start next cycle! :witch:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oooh I remember your story now! :) You must've been OVER THE MOON with the 2 lines!!! 
I don't have any hope or at least no high hopes for this cycle so I'd be absolutely gobsmacked, very very surprised if I'd get a bfp!!

So you reckon AF is on her way then??? I really hope for you that she doesn't show, but I guess you know best and I find that I'm usually pretty spot on when I feel like she's coming...


----------



## Naaxi

Hubby is supporting my PoaS addiction and told me to test in the morning because he sees the signs. Guessing will be a bfn but will post a pic anyways. And seeing the two lines was amazing. I meant to tell hubby in a cute way but instead called him at work, asked him how his day was and said I got two lines. He was confused for a minute but happy the next :) I want this more than him, though. How are you feeling? Why do you not think this month you will be in? Every time you o brings you closer to your bfp :) :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh it's so hard not to tell them isn't it?! When I got my bfp with the mc I was so excited, hubby was still asleep and I was like I should just wait and then when he gets up get Lucas (our son) to give him the test.... But then I decided to stick a post it on there saying: I think I'm gonna be a big brother and me and my son went to wake hubby up just to give him the test haha!!  

I don't think it's my month, cause of the side effects the meds apparently have on sperm.... So I'm kind of expecting nothing is gonna come from it. We'll probably still try but like this morning I woke up when hubby accidentally threw my phone on the floor when he got up and I turned my alarm for temping off cause I was like: I'm not gonna be pregnant this month anyway! :nope:
I'll probably still temp but don't think I'm gonna do my opk's this month cause I don't wanna waste money when the chances are so small! Apparently the meds cut a man's sperm count up to 50% and also affects the shape and motility. 
We won't be able to see the doctor until thursday/friday to possibly change his meds and it takes a while for his sperm to go back to normal from what I've heard.

Hubby was all excited aswell, he asked me whether it was possible this month to test on his birthday!! It would be a bit too early but I could test soon after his birthday though. His birthday is on the 18th and I should ovulate on/around the 14th... 

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR TEST!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol sorry I know I said I would post it regardless but I got frustrated and broke it to look closer then trashed it in a pout. Big ol' negative. I don't get it. Really dont. Hubby doesn't help, because his ex never got positives with his older kids until much later than AF was due, she went for bloodwork instead. But that was almost 19 and almost 17 years. I should just get over myself, this month isn't my month. Bad me for still having hope lol. Hurry and come, AF, I wanna get to trying again.

I am sorry you are down about this month, but maybe not charting and just doing the deed may work for you, even with the lowered fertility he is experiencing. Or just the break might be nice, have a few drinks, let what happens happen for this month. Maybe a surprise January baby is in your future ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yeah I was thinking/hoping that! Cause you hear it a lot when people stop trying it happens! Technically we're not gonna stop trying, but I just don't have any expectations which also takes a lot of the pressure off I guess! 
I'm glad I know what sort of timeframe I usually O in though so we can still BD (a lot) around that time! And I'm still gonna temp so I can keep track of my cycles and stuff. Just haven't temped yesterday and today. Yesterday was cause I heard hubby throwing up and just jumped out of bed without even thinking about temping or what time it was! And today was cause I was too tired so I turned my alarm off haha.... Hubby woke me up at 11.30 this morning so I wouldn't sleep all day haha  

Bummer about your bfn :( Stupid tests!!! I know what you mean about getting angry with the test and trashing it! haha I've been wanting to do that a lot! Especially with the CB Digi's when they say: Not Pregnant! You just wanna smash it to pieces! haha!! Those words are AWFUL, even worse than only seeing 1 line!! Hopefully AF will turn up soon for you! When is it due??


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I didn't have expectations the first month we decided to try home inseminations... I was giggling on the floor of the bathroom after insertion about how silly the situation was- and got pregnant. The stress from the ICIs all failing and years of trying naturally vanished for that first month of "let's just see how this way works". And it must have done the trick. I am too anxious to be pregnant now, it will probably take a while. I wish you luck hun!!

Hurry up AF, I know you are on your way... grr lol. She is due any time from the first to the third. Still feel a weighted tummy though. Sigh. Perhaps just a different type of bloat.


----------



## Eltjuh

Hopefully AF will be here for you soon!!

Mine has almost ended, just spotting...


----------



## Eltjuh

My boobs are really weird at the moment!! They feel all tingly, especially in the nipples... kind of burny feeling aswell, it's really weird!! 

Ofcourse I did a pregnancy test :dohh:, just to make sure (eventhough I got AF and that's almost gone now...) But I used one of my tests that had the bad indents so I didn't waste any tests  haha. And bfn ofcourse, as expected 

Not sure what's going on with my boobs though!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah!! it's getting really uncomfortable now!! :S

I know what it feels like: you know when you've got really cold hands when you're outside when it's freezing?? THAT's what it feels like... when they go all tingly...


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Yeah, I didn't have expectations the first month we decided to try home inseminations... I was giggling on the floor of the bathroom after insertion about how silly the situation was- and got pregnant. The stress from the ICIs all failing and years of trying naturally vanished for that first month of "let's just see how this way works". And it must have done the trick. I am too anxious to be pregnant now, it will probably take a while. I wish you luck hun!!
> 
> Hurry up AF, I know you are on your way... grr lol. She is due any time from the first to the third. Still feel a weighted tummy though. Sigh. Perhaps just a different type of bloat.

How did you do that?? Hahahah at this point i'll try anything if AF shows...
DH said we should just use a turkey baster... hahahaha


----------



## Naaxi

Lol WELL I have to do it this way, as hubby got a vasectomy that only had a five percent chance of having a successful reversal when we asked the fertility specialist three years ago. So we use a known donor's sperm in a disposible shot glass and I insert with a medicine syringe, like the ones you use to give kids liquid advil hahahaaa :D A turkey baster wouldn't work as well, it would all get stuck in the baster instead of coming out, the plunger works to help this in the medicine syringe. 

That is odd about your boobies Eltjuh. I don't know what that could be. Mine are always feeling different, my LO still nurses so they do odd things. Maybe just hormones.

With my luck AF is going to be late because of my PCOS even though it has been stable for about a year.


----------



## Eltjuh

I think they were just cold.... I wasn't cold myself so I didn't understand, but I was still wearing my pj's (with a jumper on top) and no bra, so I decided to put a bra on to see if that would work and it did, so I'm guessing my nipples were freezing their tits off :haha: 

Oh wow! you're not having an easy time are you??? PCOS, hubby with a vasectomy, having to do HI with a spermdonor! Gosh!! I don't know how you do it!! I got all upset just cause I kept getting bfn's the past couple of months and before it seemed so easy to conceive! And now hubby's meds. Thought that was hard :blush: 
What about when you conceived your LO that was with HI aswell right??? Are you using the same donor???


----------



## diamondlove33

Well ladies, tested this morning @ 10dpo... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







amazing.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 19


----------



## diamondlove33

Being cautiously excited! Everyone sees the line right?! lol! HSG baby on board..


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh diamondlove!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! I am super jealous ;) But how exciting! And yes, that line is most definitely there and at 10dpo the lightness is expected. Lots of sticky dust to you!

Eltjuh, yes, our son was conceived with HI and we are using the same donor. It is tough, but you gotta work with what you are dealt and we have found a way :) It worked once, I am hoping it works again. I am crampy, thinking AF will come soon.


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow yay!! :happydance: I see the line aswell..... Though, don't forget it is a blue dye test, BUT I still reckon you're pregnant anyway! :) For your own peace of mind you might want to do another test though, a pink one, or a digital.
Sorry, not meaning to be negative or anything!!


----------



## SmplyBlessed

*GM ladies & GL Diamond!!! There's definitely something there  

Can you ladies believe it's already April?!*


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> Wow yay!! :happydance: I see the line aswell..... Though, don't forget it is a blue dye test, BUT I still reckon you're pregnant anyway! :) For your own peace of mind you might want to do another test though, a pink one, or a digital.
> Sorry, not meaning to be negative or anything!!

Freaking out this morning clear blue digital said pregnant - first response said no this morning??? Is it possible to pee on the stick too much??


----------



## diamondlove33

diamondlove33 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Wow yay!! :happydance: I see the line aswell..... Though, don't forget it is a blue dye test, BUT I still reckon you're pregnant anyway! :) For your own peace of mind you might want to do another test though, a pink one, or a digital.
> Sorry, not meaning to be negative or anything!!
> 
> Freaking out this morning clear blue digital said pregnant - first response said no this morning??? Is it possible to pee on the stick too much??Click to expand...

Just took another first response w/ the pink lines .. not digital and it said yes!


----------



## Naaxi

The digitals are not as sensitive to the hormone, congrats lady! Stop peeing on things and make an appointment with your doctor :D :hugs: How exciting :dance:


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> The digitals are not as sensitive to the hormone, congrats lady! Stop peeing on things and make an appointment with your doctor :D :hugs: How exciting :dance:


You just nade me laugh out loud 'stop peeing on things' hahahah :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

:lol: Good, that was what I was going for! Aww, I am so happy for you, lady. I was spotting last night so think AF might be here. I haven't gone to the bathroom this morning to face the music. Whatever, I need to move on and start a new cycle anyways. Come on January baby! Oh yeah, diamondlove, when is your rough EDD? Mid December?


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> :lol: Good, that was what I was going for! Aww, I am so happy for you, lady. I was spotting last night so think AF might be here. I haven't gone to the bathroom this morning to face the music. Whatever, I need to move on and start a new cycle anyways. Come on January baby! Oh yeah, diamondlove, when is your rough EDD? Mid December?


My fingers are crossed for you that AF stays away!! And of course I've been doing every due date calculator imaginable.. they're all telling me about dec 14-15 ... Made a Dr. appt this morning but they won't see me till the 29th of april!! I'm going to go crazy by then - it doesn't feel real until a dr confirms it. :(


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> :lol: Good, that was what I was going for! Aww, I am so happy for you, lady. I was spotting last night so think AF might be here. I haven't gone to the bathroom this morning to face the music. Whatever, I need to move on and start a new cycle anyways. Come on January baby! Oh yeah, diamondlove, when is your rough EDD? Mid December?

I'm just praying that I don't end up being due too close to Christmas!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay!!! Knew it!! :) Congrats!! :happydance:
Bet you're so excited!! (it's your first right?? I get confused with so many threads and so many different people  and now that I'm writing this I can't see your signature or what it says under your name.)

Anyway, so cool!! 
Oh and I agree with Naaxi, stop peeing on sticks and just be happy! I find so many people on here keep testing and only get stressed out by whether their lines are progressing (enough) and getting negatives on some other tests and they just make themself go crazy! 



Naaxi just get it over with! Go to the toilet and face it, you'll get to try again then! Bet your donor would be happy :winkwink:


AFM, nothing much, AF just stopped. Feel absolutely knackered, going to have an early night tonight (hopefully).


----------



## Naaxi

The 14-15 sounds perfect! They would still be in school before break and so more kids will show up to their bday parties and you can keep their bday separate from Christmas still with that many days in between. Aww yay :dance:

So yep. CD 1 for me today. Gunna text the donor cause I bet his comment will make my day hahaha. He was disappointed when I said it may have worked the last time  So I bet he will be pleased that he gets more attention from the wife :)

Wish my :witch: only stayed for a few days. Sigh. Wednesday next week I may be free of her haha! I need to buy CB strip OPKs now :)


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> The 14-15 sounds perfect! They would still be in school before break and so more kids will show up to their bday parties and you can keep their bday separate from Christmas still with that many days in between. Aww yay :dance:
> 
> So yep. CD 1 for me today. Gunna text the donor cause I bet his comment will make my day hahaha. He was disappointed when I said it may have worked the last time  So I bet he will be pleased that he gets more attention from the wife :)
> 
> Wish my :witch: only stayed for a few days. Sigh. Wednesday next week I may be free of her haha! I need to buy CB strip OPKs now :)

I used the clear blue opk .. not the digital one.. some people like the digital but i liked the lines cos you can see them get darker and darker .. and then lighter and lighter .. you can pretty much pinpoint when you O .. Good luck to you! Keep me updated! I'm still gonna keep up on all of my TTC buddies!! 
Baby dust to you..:)


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I used the non digital CB when trying for my son. My fertility specialist recommended them to us when we were going through the clinic. I am getting excited at the prospect of being able to start again now. Being in limbo sucks. But so does waiting to know when I will o so I can time inseminations. All this waiting sucks lol.

Diamondlove, look at that lovely bfp in your display pic :happydance: Are you so excited? I kept looking at my digital until it shut off and kept looking at my two lines every time I would be feeling anxious. This is your first, right?


----------



## Eltjuh

I kept looking at my digi one aswell until it shut off! I took a picture of it though :) And I've still got my non-digi test! I wish the digi's would keep something on the screen so you could keep them!


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Yeah, I used the non digital CB when trying for my son. My fertility specialist recommended them to us when we were going through the clinic. I am getting excited at the prospect of being able to start again now. Being in limbo sucks. But so does waiting to know when I will o so I can time inseminations. All this waiting sucks lol.
> 
> Diamondlove, look at that lovely bfp in your display pic :happydance: Are you so excited? I kept looking at my digital until it shut off and kept looking at my two lines every time I would be feeling anxious. This is your first, right?


Well i've taken about 5 of them and i just keep shoving them in our top drawer for keepsakes.. I can't stop peeing on them !! Even though, I am going to take your advice and stop. hahaha - and yes this is MY first.. DH has a little girl from prev relationship so i'm totally struggling with trying to put out of my head that he's already done this before.. :( But i'm not gonna let it bring me down! ... I hope

PS: I AGREE!! Waiting and limbo are so annoying!!!!


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> I kept looking at my digi one aswell until it shut off! I took a picture of it though :) And I've still got my non-digi test! I wish the digi's would keep something on the screen so you could keep them!

Do you know about how long the digital ones stay?? I forgot to get a clear pic of that one


----------



## markswife10

diamondlove33 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I kept looking at my digi one aswell until it shut off! I took a picture of it though :) And I've still got my non-digi test! I wish the digi's would keep something on the screen so you could keep them!
> 
> Do you know about how long the digital ones stay?? I forgot to get a clear pic of that oneClick to expand...

The digitals last about 24 hours before they shut off :)


----------



## Naaxi

I believe the digitals stay for 24 hours but I am not 100% on that one. I have a phone pocture somewhere of mine... and still have the non digi with his name and birthdate on the back. Is it odd to keep something you have peed on? Lol.


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> I believe the digitals stay for 24 hours but I am not 100% on that one. I have a phone pocture somewhere of mine... and still have the non digi with his name and birthdate on the back. Is it odd to keep something you have peed on? Lol.



hahahha maybe to other people, but to those of us who have worked for it hell no! It's like a trophy!! hahaha


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha! Yes! A trophy works for me. I couldn't bring myself to toss it even when he was born. It was the first thing that tied me to him and it kept me grounded every time I spotted or had cramps or weird twinges.


----------



## Eltjuh

No definitely not weird!! I couldn't throw mine out either and it's almost 3 years old now (the test, not my son haha)
I kept my bfp from the last pregnancy aswell but when we were 100% sure we had a miscarriage I threw it away - it still had the post-it on it that said my son was gonna be a big brother (from when we gave it to my hubby). And I had this big sheet of paper on the wall on which we were gonna draw the shape of my belly every 4 weeks, and it had the first (4week) shape on there and I ripped it off the wall and chucked it in the bin along with the test. :cry: 
I can't believe I would've been due in just under 2 months!! :cry: 

Anyway, enough about that!! (as you can probably tell I'm still pretty upset about it sometimes, I just don't understand why we had to lose our baby....:nope:)

So yeah like I said: Enough about that!! 
On with the next cycle. Not expecting much but looking forward to when we're gonna get to BDing :haha:

Hopefully you get to have your bfp soon aswell Naaxi!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, I couldn't imagine what you have gone through. My mum had a surprise baby when I was 18 (my sister is now 4) and tried for a sibling for her, but lost "him" just before 12 weeks. I think about him often and so I am sure she does too. She stopped trying after losing him. :hugs: All I can say is I am sorry and am here if you want an ear.

I just made a new ticker and we may O around the same time again this month :) Yay for being bump buddies ;) January 2014 works for me ;) What do you think?


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Aww, I couldn't imagine what you have gone through. My mum had a surprise baby when I was 18 (my sister is now 4) and tried for a sibling for her, but lost "him" just before 12 weeks. I think about him often and so I am sure she does too. She stopped trying after losing him. :hugs: All I can say is I am sorry and am here if you want an ear.
> 
> I just made a new ticker and we may O around the same time again this month :) Yay for being bump buddies ;) January 2014 works for me ;) What do you think?


I will keep my fingers crossed for both of you! I need some bump buddies! I'll only be a few wks ahead!


----------



## Naaxi

Phht no way, you're too far ahead. No friends for yooooou. ;) Of course we'll be your bump buddies. Even a few months difference really isn't all that much. You can still empathize with each other :) I feel good about this month. Positive vibes!


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha you make me laugh! Would be lovely to be bump buddies! With both of you!! :) 
I should be ovulating around the 14th I think it was or around that anyway, cause that's CD18 and I usually O between CD18 and 20.
We will see!! :)

Hopefully you feel positive for me aswell, as I'm not even really thinking about it much cause I know there's a decreased chance (if any). Probably go and see the doctor about hubby's meds next week as he rang them yesterday and they said they were all booked up until next week.
Better ring them and make an appointment today then (cause he didn't last night as that was about something else and he went to the emergency room instead cause we wanted to get it checked out straight away).


----------



## Naaxi

My O date is kinda all over the place but the past two cycles have been 28 days and my last LP was 16 so taking those in to account, we will probably O around the same time. And I feel positive about both of us this month :) I am anxious for AF to go away, which is probably why she is heavier than usual. Sigh. Lol How is your day?

P.s. hope your hubby is alright.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm alright, hubby has been on a course the past couple of days, still coming home in the evening though but it's the first time in months that me and Lucas (LO) have been on our own together for whole days! So it's a bit odd to me now... - Hubby has 'just' left the army, well about 6 months ago. But jobs are terrible to find/get here. And we're still living in our army house, which we shouldn't be anymore. You're not supposed to live there after you leave the army, but we can't seem to be able to get a different house at the moment as we can't afford to rent privately so we're trying to get a council to give us a house but they're being a pain, cause apparently when you've fought for your country for 10 years you don't get anything back for it! :dohh: 
Haha, I can hear you thinking: WHY??? Why are you ttc!!! hahaha Well because that baby wouldn't be here for another 9 months and I should hope we would've moved by then haha... I know, we're crazy!!! Probably the reason we had a mc in october.
So anyway, I've been writing a massive email today to send to someone to help us out with this housing situation and she just rang us tonight, only just got off the phone (an hr later and it's 10pm here!)

So now I should really go to bed cause I'm up early with our little monster again :) (that's an affectionate name btw :haha:) 

Oh and hubby is ok, he was sick the other day and threw up for the best part of the day and popped a bloodvessel in his eye, which started hurting yesterday, so that's why he wanted to see a doctor and went to the emergency room. All they said was that he should be ok (they checked his eye out) and if it's still hurting on friday he should go to a different hospital where they have a special eye department.
So yeah, we're having a great time!!! :dohh:


How are you??? Hopefully AF will stop soon for you!!!


----------



## Naaxi

I don't judge, deary. If we waited for the perfect time to have a baby, we would be waiting forever. People make it work all the time. We aren't as stable now that I am not working, but a baby won't cost us anything with our cloth diapers we already have and I nurse, and we already have everything from the first time around, so a new baby would only cost us once they get older and eventually I will be going back to work, when they are off to preschool. No, I don't think you are being silly at all, and I hope things turn up for you soon, and if they don't and you still fall pregnant, then hey- everyone likes helping a pregnant lady, they may actually help you :)


----------



## Naaxi

Okay odd question, maybe tmi... but when you have AF, is it ever the consistency of EWCM? Mine definitely has that mixed in. Still blood but a lot of stretchy EWCM as well. I don't know if I ever noticed it before or not.

Nevermind, Google to the rescue: apparently it is the lining and the ones that notice it more are the ones who use menstrual cups like me :) the more you know hahaha. Didn't think the lining would be clear though.


----------



## Eltjuh

No I don't think I ever noticed that.... but I don't use cups so that might be why :) 

I know what you mean about the 2nd baby, we're thinking exactly the same apart from the cloth diaper thing cause we just use disposables. So I guess that would cost some money but Lucas might be out of nappies (sorry, diapers) by then! Hopefully! haha
Other than that you've got everything you need from the first time around. :)
I definitely think your first child is the most expensive one! Unless you have a different sex the 2nd time cause you'll want to buy different clothes  And if we have a girl next I bet I'd go mental buying clothes!! We already like buying clothes for Lucas (hardly ever buy anything for ourselves anymore haha).


----------



## diamondlove33

Hey ladies - Looking for some encouragement! I have yet to 'feel pregnant' I'm in constant fear that it's not real or that i'm gonna miscarry or that i'll get my period ... help :(


In other news, It's interesting to see different things that you guys do from me! ie: Cloth diapers, menstrual cups, stuff like that! It's crazy that there's so many ways to do things! Feeling overwhelmed!


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry!! It's totally normal not to 'feel' pregnant so early on! I was over the moon when I found out I was pregnant with my son and didn't want to believe it until I saw it on a digital test. After that I couldn't wait for my first scan, and the day before the scan I remember being so scared! I was so scared that we'd get to the hospital and they'd do my scan and there would be nothing in there!!! But ofcourse there was a tiny little baby bouncing around in there!! Those 12 weeks (or well, 8 really from when I found out) were the longest 12 weeks ever!!
As soon as you've seen that baby or heard the heartbeat it will become real to you and you will know he/she is there!! 
Unfortunately until that time you won't be able to do anything but relax and keep looking at your test(s) they might give you some reassurance or you could read a pregnancy book! I have a great book that had a page to read every DAY! Most books seem to have 1 page to read every week but mine had one for every day, which I love about that book!! It tells you what is happening in there and when your baby is developing what things (like arms and legs, hands and feet, hair, fingernails everything!)

How are you feeling???


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> Don't worry!! It's totally normal not to 'feel' pregnant so early on! I was over the moon when I found out I was pregnant with my son and didn't want to believe it until I saw it on a digital test. After that I couldn't wait for my first scan, and the day before the scan I remember being so scared! I was so scared that we'd get to the hospital and they'd do my scan and there would be nothing in there!!! But ofcourse there was a tiny little baby bouncing around in there!! Those 12 weeks (or well, 8 really from when I found out) were the longest 12 weeks ever!!
> As soon as you've seen that baby or heard the heartbeat it will become real to you and you will know he/she is there!!
> Unfortunately until that time you won't be able to do anything but relax and keep looking at your test(s) they might give you some reassurance or you could read a pregnancy book! I have a great book that had a page to read every DAY! Most books seem to have 1 page to read every week but mine had one for every day, which I love about that book!! It tells you what is happening in there and when your baby is developing what things (like arms and legs, hands and feet, hair, fingernails everything!)
> 
> How are you feeling???


Thank you so much for the encouragement! Of course it's just one of those things that seems too good to be true! 
Other than the overwhelming fear that i'm not really pregnant.. lol everything is feeling good, other than the fact that i am completely exhausted! I have never been so tired/achy/sore in my life!! I can't sleep enough .. I come home from work around 5.. asleep by 530-10 wake up take a shower back in bed asleep by 1030-1045 and up at 6am..


----------



## Naaxi

Eltjuh- I have a feeling my next (and sadly last) will be another boy. The donor seems to make only boys. He has three boys, two are biologically his, and then of course my LO. And I believe his wife lost a few that they discovered were boys as well. She doesn't talk about it much. However, I do have a few girl hand me downs in storage already :blush: Just in case. Also, I am Canadian, as a general rule we know all your slang. No need to "translate" for me :) I also read a lot of books from the UK, so you get used to it :)

Diamondlove- No need to be overwhelmed at the differences. I have heard that I am a bit of a hippy- even though I am not even close to as ecologically friendly as some. I try to do my part, and use cloth pads for me as well as the Diva cup, and use cloth diapers for my little. I even got my 16 year old step daughter to use cloth pads, but she still uses tampons. One step at a time ;) Also, I know what you mean. I didn't feel it was real with my LO AND kept spotting on and off. My GP sent me for an ultrasound really early (5+6 I think) so we saw a sac but no baby or heartbeat. That was kind of scary. She sent me for another one around 10 weeks and we saw him floating away, my little SeaMonkey :cloud9: But before that, I was actually glad I had severe morning sickness, it reassured me that he was still there. Chin up, you will have cramps and things that make you worry- but I have faith your bean will be safe and in your arms before you know it.

As for me... I temped again for the first time this round ttc. After I brought LO to our bed some time around midnight I get up randomly aroumd 3:45-4 and then go back to sleep. I am going to try to temp then. Even though I probably won't ever get the required 4 hours. Sigh. But the rest of the night is too unpredictable with LO in the bed.


----------



## Eltjuh

How come your next will be your last??? Just don't want any more than 2?? 
I would like to have 3, always have done but lately I've caught myself thinking about more than 3 aswell!! What's going on!! :haha: Hubby only wants 2 though but I say 3 at least and I have had him agree to 3 once, though he's gone back to 2 lately! I think being pregnant/having kids is kind of addictive. Could never see myself with 12 kids like some people though! Or even 6 like my mum and hubby's mum. But then again, I guess you just take it as it comes and go with whatever you feel is right at the time so maybe we will have 5 at some point and maybe I will say 'one more' :haha: you never know! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

My dream family is five or six kids of my own :cloud9: But hubby has two teenager/ young adult kids and he was so done with two that he had a vasectomy lol. I convinced him to add two more to that number but even one more after that has always been a no. I would be alright with three. Two is just incomplete to me. But he has put his foot down unless we win a lot of money lol. But one day I hope to be a surrogate for a good friend of mine, so I hope that satisfies my need for more kids/ pregnancies. I will play the part of auntie to that baby, so they will always be a part of my life.


----------



## Eltjuh

So when you'd be a surrogate would you want it to be their child, biologically or would you be ok with donating an egg??? 
I offered to be a surrogate for my sister, but I did feel like it would have to biologically not be mine, cause I just wouldn't be able to give my child away. Even like sperm or egg donor, it's great what they do, you wouldn't have your son if they didn't exist but I personally wouldn't be ok with knowing there's a child walking around somewhere that's biologically mine! Anyway my sister turned it down as she felt it would be confusing and stuff. She didn't end up needing it anyway cause she's got her own little girl now :). I personally didn't understand my sister, as she would rather adopt than go through IVF or have me be her surrogate. If I was ever in the situation of possibly needing help with conceiving I'd do anything to have a child that was biologically mine (if you can obviously, if there's nothing wrong with your eggs). 

My other sister is pregnant now aswell, she found out just as I was waiting to find out if I was pregnant aswell in February. So she's about 8 or 9 weeks now I think!


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, my friend and I discussed it. I wouldn't be able to give a baby that was biologically mine away. She wants a baby that is biologically hers anyways. And there is no way of her having her own babies, she has ovaries vut no tubes and her uterus lining has been burned out as well. And just in case something goes wrong and I can no longer have kids after I want to be done my last one first. She won't be ready to start that journey for a while anyways due to some psycological problems she is resolving.


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Yes, my friend and I discussed it. I wouldn't be able to give a baby that was biologically mine away. She wants a baby that is biologically hers anyways. And there is no way of her having her own babies, she has ovaries vut no tubes and her uterus lining has been burned out as well. And just in case something goes wrong and I can no longer have kids after I want to be done my last one first. She won't be ready to start that journey for a while anyways due to some psycological problems she is resolving.


I'm with you on that one I couldn't give my child away either.. especially after I carried it for 9 months! I do feel awful for your friend though, does she have children at all?


----------



## Eltjuh

At least you're both clear on what you both want and have agreed on it :) That's a good start! 


We went out to buy our son a fish today. We bought him a little fishtank the other day and weren't allowed to put any fish in it for 3 days, so we went and bought a fish today! :) They recommended to only put 1 fish in to start off with though and we can add another one next week :) We just need to teach him now that he's not allowed to play with his cars etc on that table, as the table is slightly wobbly if he pushes against it, not THAT wobbly that the tank would fall off, but don't wanna give the fish an earthquake! haha


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I think it should work out :) I would just have to keep reminding myself that I am more like a nanny. Just the oven :) I am kind of excited to do that for her. And diamondlove, no she does not have any children of her own, she went down the surrogacy path before but the woman kept the baby that was not biologically my friend's, but was biologically her ex husband's. I couldn't imagine... so she was resolved in the fact that she would never have children until I offered. She knows I would never take her child. I wouldn't be able to if it is biologically hers anyways.

And aww, I have been thinking about getting my son a fish, he loves watching the fish at a friend's house, but I think maybe he is a bit young and might get more excited and be able to help take care of them in a year or so.


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Yeah, I think it should work out :) I would just have to keep reminding myself that I am more like a nanny. Just the oven :) I am kind of excited to do that for her. And diamondlove, no she does not have any children of her own, she went down the surrogacy path before but the woman kept the baby that was not biologically my friend's, but was biologically her ex husband's. I couldn't imagine... so she was resolved in the fact that she would never have children until I offered. She knows I would never take her child. I wouldn't be able to if it is biologically hers anyways.
> 
> And aww, I have been thinking about getting my son a fish, he loves watching the fish at a friend's house, but I think maybe he is a bit young and might get more excited and be able to help take care of them in a year or so.

Wow! So her ex husband and this 'surrogate' woman share a child now?? Do they share custody and everything .. wow. She is really lucky to have someone like you to do that for her. 

We've actually been thinking about getting my stepdaughter a fish! But now there's a baby coming and i know I sound lazy but i'm so exhausted i can't imagine feeding one more thing! (We have 3 cats, 2 dogs ) ah!


----------



## Naaxi

She didn't get in to their arrangements, but I think this woman raises the child alone. And thank you. I believe it was my calling to help someone as a surrogate, and my husband is on board too :)

Don't worry, hunny. Your energy WILL come back. It just takes a while :) Hopefully tour exhaustion isn't replaced with severe "morning" sickness for 34+ weeks like it was for me. I actually lost weight while pregnant, only gained about 11 pounds from my before and lost that during birth.


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> She didn't get in to their arrangements, but I think this woman raises the child alone. And thank you. I believe it was my calling to help someone as a surrogate, and my husband is on board too :)
> 
> Don't worry, hunny. Your energy WILL come back. It just takes a while :) Hopefully tour exhaustion isn't replaced with severe "morning" sickness for 34+ weeks like it was for me. I actually lost weight while pregnant, only gained about 11 pounds from my before and lost that during birth.

Lol i'm glad to hear my energy will come back!! i'm just praying i don't get awful morning sickness!! A coworker of mine had it throughout her entire pregnancy as well! Its crazy i've heard of women saying 'you've never been so tired' and they were right! This is a whole other level! hhaha i'm a total clean freak and all of the cleaning and stuff has gone completely by the wayside! But you better believe we eat dinner every night and man are they delish!! haha only good thing about me being hungry all the time is everyone is eating good food!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! I feel bad for your friend!! That must've been awful!! Can't believe someone would do that! Though I guess it was her baby biologically so that would explain a lot! 
I was terrified to talk to my husband about possibly being a surrogate for my sister.... Obviously I had to talk to him before I could offer it to her cause it's his life aswell... But I was scared he'd say no. He thinks my sister is very judgemental and he doesn't like her much... He likes her, but doesn't agree with things she says and the way she acts sometimes.... The only reason why she is like that sometimes though is cause she still sees me as her 5 year old little sister (she's 8 years older than me) but sometimes she seems so much more immature than I am! We get on pretty well, as long as she doesn't start talking about the way I live my life (when it comes to money and stuff like that). When I was pregnant last year she wasn't even happy for me, all she could say was like: are you happy about it? Do you think it's smart to have a baby right now?? We even thought about telling people that we used contraception but it still happened, just because we knew some people would judge us for getting pregnant eventhough it was a total accident!!! But they'd probably say, if I was in your situation I'd MAKE SURE I wouldn't get pregnant... you know what I mean... I hate it when people are judgemental cause no one really truely knows what your life is like and what you can and can't afford and what you can and can't handle. Anyways, that's why I was kind of scared about asking my hubby cause I thought he wouldn't want me to do it for her... 

When I was pregnant with my son I was really really tired aswell! And my appetite was exactly the other way around, I was never hungry and hubby had to tell me to eat something, kind of like a kid and go: you have to eat at least this much on your plate :haha: I kind of survived on a packet of crisps (or potato chips ) and a tiny bit of dinner in the evenings. And I was very lucky that I didn't get ANY morning sickness at all.... I really don't know how you girls get/got through being sick all the time!!


----------



## Naaxi

I wish food had appealed to me while pregnant vut after the umpteeth time clinging to the toilet, the look of food started to lose its appeal. I forced myself a lot of the time and so didn't chew well, which sucks coming up btw. Lol. I remember going to a friend's for a BBQ and only being able to eat pickles without being sick... so I thought... and ate so many of them because I was starved... well thst was a mess hahaha.

Aaaanyways. Lol. I don't know why people feel entitled to judge others. It is none of anyones business what we choose to do as adults. My husband's ex knows we want another baby (I told her to get input because I know that his older kids will freak out- they are so money oriented) but now she will bring it up with him. And it is not her choice. I was not asking her if we SHOULD have another, just how to go about talking to his kids about it. But whatever. They are almost 19 and almost 17. They can accept it or go live with their mother and/or a place of their own. And his ex has no right to judge, they had their oldest when she was 17/18 and he was 19. At least I was 21 when he was born, and will be 23 in august, and hubby is almost 40 now, I want him to still have some energy for the next as well. (Yes, DH is much older than me.)


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm 24, 25 in November. And hubby is 31 on the 18th of April. 

And I'm not judging :winkwink: Considering this seems to be the non-judging thread haha.

I just hate it that my sister still seems to think I'm 5 years old and can't handle anything or don't know anything.... My other sister, who is 9 years older than me actually asked me whether we were trying again, and not to judge me or anything like that, just because she was wondering, as obviously she knew about the miscarriage and her and her husband were trying aswell... and succeeded. I don't see why my younger sister seems to be so judgemental and the other one isn't at all and would be happy for me when I get pregnant again. 
After we had the miscarriage my sister (the younger one) said to me: I know what it's like to have a miscarriage (she's the one that had trouble to stay pregnant and I offered to be a surrogate for) and then she said: I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but maybe it's better for you guys in the situation you're in! - Not the fact that I had a miscarriage but more the fact that I wasn't pregnant (anymore).... I can't believe anyone would say that! 1 of my friends said the same sort of thing, I know they don't mean it in a mean way and they don't mean that it's good that I had a miscarriage but that's kind of how it felt... And then that friend finds out a little after my mc that she is pregnant herself when she didn't even want to have another child and especially not with her husband because they were gonna split up!! :dohh: I was pretty upset that she was pregnant and it still kind of hurts me when she says things to me like she did today... she said: I can't wait to have it out already! (the baby that is!) 
I get a bit annoyed and upset sometimes when I find out other people are pregnant and I'm not!! haha. The other day my son was watching peppa pig and someone was pregnant on there and I was like: even she is pregnant!! I WANT A BABY!!! hahaha :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

People are so inconsiderate of others' feelings. Like how rude... I think a lot of times people just don't know what to say in a situation like that. Like you lost a child, it is a hard topic to deal with so sooo many people just brush it under the rug as something taboo and I think that makes it hard for people to understand how they SHOULD act in response. But I know I would never dream of implying it is a good thing. But I bet some that would are just trying to put your mind (or theirs) at ease, and aren't aware that it is faaaar from what they are really doing. :dohh:

So I just came home from hanging out with our donor (lol, it is an odd set up. He is kind of oir best friend, no one knows he is the donor) Anyways, he asked when we were going to start. I said we could do one Wednesday and he was like "today? *eyebrow wiggle*" lmao. I was like ummmmm no. Way too early. I am still on AF but didn't mention that to him of course. I find it funny he likes helping though, he is excited to get more action for the week or two or whatever. Every couple days until I get a positive OPK and then that day and the day after. This whole situation makes me LOL. :haha: I just hope we can get it right this time, I soooo want to be pregnant. Right meow. :coffee:


----------



## Naaxi

Boop boopidoop. Miss my replies. Hahaha. Going out to hang with the donor again today... my life could be made in to a tv show :D :lol: :haha: I'd watch it.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, it's nice that you're so close with your donor!! You sure you shouldn't have married him instead?? :winkwink: Only joking!!

Me and my LO went out to the shop today to get him a little backpack for nursery.... and then we went to some other shops aswell and as it was just him and me I thought I'd leave the buggy at home.... WHAT A MISTAKE!!! :dohh: I've still got a headache (about 4hrs later) because of all his screaming!!
He did really well for the first hour and a half or so but then he just started tantruming like mental, screaming, crying and laying on the floor!! Usually I just say, ok bye Lucas and walk away (obviously not too far and keep and eye on him) but he kept doing it for ages and really wound me up! It was so bad I felt like just dragging him through the shop over the floor by 1 of his arms.... Obviously I didn't!! :haha: But he's definitely 2 years old alright?! haha

It might sound a bit extreme to you diamondlove, but you'll find out how patient you really are when you have your baby  haha I always thought I was pretty patient, turns out I'm nowhere near as patient as I thought I was :haha: Kids can really drive you mental sometimes!! 
Trust me, when you hear what people do to their kids when they have a postnatal depression, you think: NO WAY!! I could never do that to my child, but once you have one you can sort of understand how it would happen..... Doesn't necessarily mean you're gonna do it, but it becomes much more understandable.

haha, sorry don't mean to scare you!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Oh jeez I have been there. LO is gettig two molars right now and HOLY I can only take so much screaming and stomping because I won't pick him up (because I have been holding him for hours) Gahh. They definitely know what buttons to press. And three AM screaming with no progress on comforting definitely puts throttling in to perspective.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yeah I know!! I used to get so frustrated sometimes if he wouldn't go back to sleep in the middle of the night. Especially if he seemed quiet and literally as soon as you get back in bed he'd start again, and not just once or twice but more like 10 times!! So glad he sleeps through now though!!

When I see other people with their babies that are like newborn or a couple of months old I always wonder how I'm gonna do it with a 2nd one as I can't remember half of how often they're supposed to feed and all that stuff.... It seems like a lifetime ago! And it's only been about a year and a half since he last had bottles (or breastfeeds)


----------



## Naaxi

Our LO is 18 months and still nurses. I am thinking we are going to tandem nurse probably, it doesn't look like he is stopping any time soon. But we will make it work. I think all those scared second thoughts hit everyone who wants to expand their family. But you just find a way. I so hope this is my month. I have the feeling last time was a missed miscarriage, I am still bleeding quite heavily and cramping which I never get with AF. I am glad I stopped testing, because not know for sure that was the case helps.


----------



## Eltjuh

I stopped breastfeeding at 6 months... just kind of had enough of it and thought it would be easier with weaning and that... so I gradually started giving him bottles... like 1 bottle a day for a week or so and then 2 and so on... He was about 7 months when he started sleeping through the night.
I'm not really scared about doing it again, cause obviously I didn't really know what to do before so I know I'll just go with it and I'll get used to it again. :) 
Hopefully we can both get it right this month!!! We should really start BDing now I think... Well at least from wednesday I want to start as that'll be CD14 and I think I'll ovulate on CD18 (or 20). So that should be plenty of BDing.
Lately we've both been tired though and we need to time it properly with hubby's meds, cause it still gives him some trouble so we can only do it before he takes his meds. - Just realised his brother is coming over again, right when we need to start trying  haha He's got great timing like that!! 

Hope it wasn't a mmc for you, but it might've been I guess if you were late and that's unusual for you.
I'm pretty sure I had one before I was pregnant with my son, cause I was never late and that month I was... never got a positive pregnancy test but when I got AF my cramping was really bad!! Like REALLY bad!! It hurt so much I was crying!! I think if I remember correctly (cause it's hard to compare pain) it was as bad as my contractions were, especially once they established a bit more. I'd never felt that much pain in my life, so me and hubby were pretty sure it was a mc. When we went to the doctor about it all they had to say was: maybe it was just your hormones being a bit off that's why you were late... But we still reckon that wasn't the case.
But I guess like you said if you don't know for sure it's slightly easier cause you don't know!


----------



## Naaxi

We are starting inseminations Wednesday :) I am kind of excited. Sometimes I wish I could do it the old fashioned way, though :blush: Much more fun. And more convenient. I would just do it all the time if it was the old fashioned way hahaha... Not that that always works, but it may be easier than how I have to do things. I still need to buy OPKs... I still have the cheapies but they didn't give me a clear +. I have also been temping at the time of night that I randomly wake up and so far so good. I won't know how reliable they are though until it registers O. 

I am so tired today. Feel like naping but expecting friends in 15 mins. Sigh lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

you can still dtd though right?? Even after inseminations?? 
TBH we don't even do it that much :S Sometimes I wish things were like they were when we first got together... obviously you do it much more often then cause it's all new, but now we don't.... Well we still do it but most of the time it's oral or well you know :blush: 'playing' as we call it  :haha: I have to admit I enjoy that more than actual sex :dohh: 

Ok... different subject now :haha: You'd better go to the shop tomorrow then and buy some opk's!! I've got some but I'm not bothering with them this month as I don't wanna waste them considering they're quite expensive and I've not got much hope this month. I'm still temping and considering I've ovulated around the same time for the past couple of months I should be alright, especially cause I'm much more relaxed about the whole thing this month! 

How come you're so tired today?? Have you had a busy week?? 
I've still got a headache from this afternoon when Lucas had his tantrums! I think I'd better take some paracetamol now...


----------



## Naaxi

Well yeah, we can dtd in theory. Dh just shoots blanks so it msy even help give more fluid they can live in... but hubby finds it awkward to dtd with someone else's little buddies up in there hahahaaa :haha: I find it hilarious and rib him about it occasionally. It's the opposite for me, it is kind of a turn on :blush: I am assuming more for the possibility of getting pregnant. 

Aaaanyways... I hope hubby will let me get some OPKs. I also am getting things for my photography that hubby doesn't agree with entirely tomorrow so we will see. I am fairly new with my business and so I put out much more than I get back at the moment. But I need to in order to start making money. He doesn't understand that. Sigh. One day I hope to have that as my full time job.

And I am tired because Rowan(LO) is growing two molars at once and SO needy, and I have been sleeping horribly lately. For example I get up at 3:45am every morning randomly after going to bed around midnight or one.

How are you lately? I am glad you aren't stressed out this month. I hope to try and relax as well...


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm alright, nothing much going on. Just waiting for a new house still....no progress... but we've been waiting for 6 months now with a half packed up house...so i'm used to it but would love it if someone would finally pull their finger out! We're actually considering speaking to newspapers about our situation but then at the same time we don't wanna piss anyone off by doing that and then not getting a housr cause we pissed them off. But the way we've been treated/the situation we're in is just not right. That's not the thanks a soldier that gave 10 years of his life to fight for his country deserves...

Other than that.... not much, just normal.boring stuff. Oh, wait! My son is starting nursery tomorrow! I can't believe it! It's gonna be horrible to leave him there and they said i might have to stay in the place where it is so they can call me if he isn't settling... so we'll see how he does. He's just really attached to me and my hubby as we're always around!


----------



## Naaxi

It really isn't right, how they are treating you. Boo. I hope that you can figure it all out soon. I am guessing you have talked to a few people who have the power to do something, eh? I don't know what to say about all that, it just sucks. Maybe being pregnant will give you leverage though, like I said before. Everyone loves to help a preggo.

And woo! That sounds exciting, hope that he has so much fun he doesn't notice your absence :) My son is attached to me too but I am staying home with him until he is in preschool. (So four) and the next will hsve to be four as well before I go back to work.

Grr AF go awaaaaaaaay. I know it will be gone by wednesday, our first donation day, but I would like some time without her. Gah. Hoping to not see her again for nine months after this month. I WON'T miss her. Missed going out with the donor yesterday so we are all going swimming together in a few hours. Yay :) But now I have to shave hahaha.


----------



## Eltjuh

hehe, don't wanna be walking around the swimming pool with hairy legs :haha: I hate going swimming when I'm on my period, cause I don't like tampons, I'm always scared it leaks out whilst I'm in the pool or something.... Don't mind wearing tampons so much, the thing I hate the most is when it's all swollen up and you have to take it out, just that feeling makes me cringe!! :dohh:
So I usually try to avoid them as much as possible.

We weren't gonna have Lucas go to nursery yet but they've started a new program over here for certain 2 year olds to get 15hrs a week of free nursery. And we qualified for it - you need to meet certain requirements - so we thought: why not, it's free and he would benefit from it and it's our only opportunity to be without him aswell.... as my family lives abroad and hubby's family lives about an hour and half away, but we don't have a car and they are always really busy with work (his dad works days and his mum works nights so they don't see each other a lot, so they only have time on weekends when they're off). And hubby is pretty fussy about who looks after Lucas so we don't have many friends that are 'allowed' to look after him 

Can't believe your AF is still there!! Surely she must be leaving soon!!! Is it always that long???


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, AF is usually 7 days for me, sometimes 8. Soooo annoying. My mum has a three day period. Don't know how I got stuck with super long and super heavy flow... sigh. And I am okay with tampons, but like we had mentionned earlier in the thread, I use a menstrual cup which I have grown fond of. And cloth pads as a back up for when I don't insert it properly/ left over on the walls. And no, you won't leak with tampons or cups while swimming- if you did I doubt it would be noticeable. Just change it right before as I am sure you already do ;)

And that makes sense, I would take advantage of that too. Here it costs about 850 $/month and I wasn't making much more than that, I would work to put him in daycare, especially if I was to have another. So I get to stay with him. And I know what you mean, my mum is the only one who has watched Rowan for us, I am the picky one with who can sit him.

Took an OPK hahahaaa just to have a starting point. And went to Costco to see if they had bulk tests for cheap, only 20 digital clearblue for 53 $ which was fairly cheap for those. It is normally around 46 $ for 7 digitals. So I will use the internet cheapies until they darken and then digitals :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for the digi OPKs!!! :happydance: Always good when you get a bit of a bargain!! I always buy things like that online cause they tend to be a lot cheaper there! 

I don't work either, cause if I did I'd also just be working to pay for LO to go to daycare and if that's the case I'd rather stay at home with him to see him grow up! I don't get why some people still go to work when technically they might just aswell stay at home considering all their money is going to childcare! Ofcourse it would make sense if you need extra money and you earn (just) over what you'd spend on daycare..... It makes it hard though when it comes to looking for work at the moment. Cause I kind of just assume that hubby is gonna be going back to work (once we've moved) but I feel like sometimes that comes across wrong to other people when you say: when Jay is back at work.... they might think I don't want to work, or I think he should work and I should stay at home, which isn't the case at all... I'm just so used to him working and me being at home that it's 'natural' to me. 
And I think it would be a lot harder for me to get work as I haven't had a proper job for almost 4 years now! I used to work as an au-pair when I first moved to the UK and then hubby had to move because of work (being in the army does that unfortunately) so I quite my au-pair job and moved with him and got married. And then been looking for work where we moved but only had some crappy sales jobs that cost us more money than I earned so I had to quit them, and whilst I was doing one of those jobs I was pregnant aswell and so tired I HAD to quit anyway cause they kept giving me late appointments when I told them I couldn't handle it. 
Anyway, jobs are hard to come by in the UK at the moment! Don't know what it's like over there???? 

Oh and about the tampons... when I go swimming is the only time I'll wear them so I do put a new one in before I go swimming :winkwink: I usually just use pads and that's all I use.

I'm just about to get ready to leave to take LO to nursery for the first time! Wish me luck!! haha


----------



## Naaxi

Good luck! I hope he doesn't even notice you are gone ;) And I feel the same way about daycare, no sense working for barely more than the cost to have them taken care of. I would rather watch him grow and play with him daily. I like that he needs me still, it won't be long until he is a teenager and wants nothing to do with me. And I would assume hubby would go back to work in your situation as well... let's face it, most mwn are lost when it comes to taking care of kids. I am sure they can learn but it is just easier this way, with the men working (they tend to get hired at jobs that make more anyways). 

Okay AF, you have had your moment in the sun now goooo awaaaay. And don't come back for at least nine months. Lol. I wish I could just have a short one. Maybe I could deal with the mess of just the cloth pad then. Probably not. I hate being wet and messy down there lol. Don't think I could go back. Hey, maybe this time I will use my cup after inseminations! Keep it all up there longer lol :haha:

Can you tell I am excited to start trying again? Come ooooon Wednesday :D


----------



## Naaxi

I have the feeling my thermometer isn't good enough... same temp three out of four days sounds odd.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, nursery wasn't on today... i miss understood when she said he could start on monday...cause it's school holiday atm so he's going next week.... he tested us again though this morning, we went to a shop afterwards and every 2 minutes he'd lay down and cry on the floor! And on the street! The joys of having a 2 yr old haha

Hubby is actually really good with our LO and he'd be ok staying home with him all day, but he just doesn't like 'doing nothing' all day.... he's getting bored of being at home now.

Good idea about using the cup after insemination, i've heard other people saying something like that before... it might help, wouldn't hurt to try! It's like laying with your hips elevated/legs in the air. I did it when we tried to conceive Lucas but i also got pregnant last time without doing it cause i didn't even try....so i know it's possible both ways but i guess it might help to do it so i've been doing it lately just to increase chances i guess....

Hubby ran out of his meds and we're not seeing the doctor till wednesday so no pills for him tomorrow (and until he gets his new pills) so hopefully everything works properly haha :p 

I have to share this with you... please don't judge me :winkwink: hope it's not too much info.....
So i told you my brother-in-law is staying with us for a couple of days...well he sleeps in one of the bedrooms at the top of the house, which is also where our bathroom is....today i went up to the bathroom to get something (only usually go up there to have a shower, as i brush my teeth in the bedroom) and i noticed a pair of my underpants on the floor on the landing! Dirty ones! OMG! So my brother-in-law must've seen them! I was mortified when i saw them there!! I must've accidentally dropped them when i took my washing down the other day when i had a shower! Made sure that didn't happen again tonight when i had a shower :p


----------



## Naaxi

LOL :awww: aww, I would say that is nothing to worry about at all ;) I bet being a guy, he didn't even see them. And if he did, it probably didn't bother him. Guys aren't hard wired to be freaked out by things that are out of place. And you didn't ask him to touch them, I am sure he's fine  

Woo for being off meds for a few days, though! :sex: Make a baby ;) I am getting excited to start again. Come on January babies!

That's nice that your hubby can stay with your little. Mine has bathed my son twice maaaybe in his 18 months being here. And he doesn't do diaper changes well, especially the poopy ones. Those are my job. (Even though I am lucky and he cleans the dirty cloth diapers)

So do you think my chart looks odd? Should I get a new bb thermometer?


----------



## Eltjuh

Ha, him being a guy is my concern.... he's a typical bloke, that sees a woman on tv and says she's got nice boobs or he would 'smash that' as he'd put it! It just feels wrong that he's seen my underwear, especially in a place it's not supposed to be, kind of embarrassing haha!!

Think i might jump hubby tonight when we go to bed which will be soon.... fingers crossed he'll let me :p we need to empty out the old spermies that are tired and lazy haha. And get some nice new ones in! I've decided cause hubby is on the meds and they might affect his sperm we might need to only bd every other day rahter than every day. As apparently it's not recommended to bd every day when your spermcount is low (which it probably is due to his ADs)
How often do you do your inseminations??

As for your chart, i'd try and see how it goes for a couple.more days and then decide...it looks alright to me for.now, but apparently it's not supposed to stay at the same temp everyday.... i think i've been sleeping with my mouth open a lot lately cause my temp is much lower than it usually is and was in other months. Don't think it's ever been under 36 degrees celsius before!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww :) You get embarassed easily. You don't even know if he saw them. And he sounds hilarious, my hubby and he would probably be friends.

Eek, good luck jumping the hubby :thumbup: You can have fun AND flush out the old guys heehee. Yay for stress relief. And the time that worked, we did a few days before +OPK, the day of + and the day after. This time we are starting Wednesday, will probably do every other day until + and then that day and the day after. 

Maybe I will use it for now and if I don't see a rise, I will look in to getting a new thermometer.:shrug: Who woulda known I would mess it up with my thermometer after I finally try to temp lol. Gunna go pee on an OPK for progress' sake hahaha :D Man I love peeing on things ;)


----------



## Naaxi

Glad I tested, the OPKs are already getting darker... wondering if I should start tomorrow instead of wednesday... guess I will look at my other signs and see. No that's silly. Wednesday should be fine. Right? I am only CD 7 but got my surge on CD 12 last month.


----------



## Eltjuh

I guess it depends on how dark the OPK is.... If you think it'll still take a couple of days before it's positive then I'd say wednesday is fine... But it's upto you....
It's so easy to think: it's only 1 day.. BUT when it comes to TTC only a couple of hours could make a difference!! :wacko: 

Didn't get to have fun last night.... I tried, but hubby had taken the last of his meds a couple hrs before so it didn't work.... so we just went to sleep instead. I told him we're starting on wednesday though... well it's probably gonna be, flush out the old guys today and then do it again on thursday so he's got some time to build up new guys haha  

I'm not embarrassed THAT easily  He is funny btw, does all sorts of random things, which are sometimes annoying but so stupid that it's funny  haha His mum absolutely HATES him doing stupid noises (he likes doing this pigeon sound) and it's just funny seeing him wind her up  haha Last time he was over we went to the toy store and Lucas went on one of those little see-saws and then my brother-in-law decided to go on the other one, you know the little horse rocker/see-saw things... And people walked by and were like: what the hell!! :haha: Hubby just said: yeah, he's been let out on day release :winkwink: It's so funny. Hubby is crazy like that aswell, but not AS bad.... he was walking around the shops wearing his beanie hat in a weird way and people kept giving him weird looks... I think it's funny  
Normal is boring, as we always say  

I think my temp has gone a bit crazy lately, way lower than normal, so I discarded 2 of the temps cause they were so low, and today was more normal again.... 

I'm watching this program on the tv at the moment with a woman from Germany who had hair growing on her face after she gave birth to her son and she has now decided to grow a beard! It's REALLY weird!!!


----------



## Naaxi

I dunno, the tests are progressing quickly and the donor offered, so I accepted. Going over there tonight when he and hubs are off work. So maybe tmi but Hubby thinks if we dtd first it'll give them more fertile liquid to slide in on lol. So we may try to have a quickie beforehand. :blush:

Lol yeah, they sound like they would get along with my husband. He wears a winter hat that has a moose on it. I am fairly certain it is a child's hat, he got it at a thrift shop lol. I agree, normal is boring. You have tohave some fun in life, or what's the point?

And your temp doesn't look too too crazy. I play the fertility friend charting game and so I see all kinds of charts (and am pretty good at reading them- I guess reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility when I was first diagnosed with PCOS at 18 years old still helps :)) All the temps before O are kinda moot anyways. As long as you aren't taking them at different times and as long as they don't mess with O, I would just ignore them.

That show sounds odd. I would never grow a beard. In fact, I might even try to get laser removal if I could grow one! I am annoyed at the few long hairs I already have lol. I wonder if you get any of the shows I follow over there... probably not. Elementary whih is a new spin on Sherlock Holmes or Once Upon a Time? We only get Coronation Street and I think that is all.


----------



## Eltjuh

It wasn't so much a show on that lady it's more of general news/talk show kind of thing... and they were interviewing her. I get long hairs on my boobs, am always trying to pull them out in the shower... Oh and under my bellybutton :S Horrible!! Don't think I ever really had them until I had my son, not even when I was pregnant... 
I think we get Once Upon A Time and there's plenty of the big shows we get overhere, like series (I LOVED one tree hill, but that's stopped now :cry: and I watch Glee and a load of other things... including Teen Mom and Teen Mom 2) I'm usually too impatient to wait for them to show on tv in the UK though and just watch them online when they get shown on tv in America.


Hopefully your quickie will help :haha: Just really hope you get your bfp this month!! 
I think my chart looked all over the place, but it looks a bit better now that I discarded 2 temps.


----------



## Naaxi

Lol my mum and my friend are "Gleeks" :rofl: I am sad, though, the tv in our bedroom just gave out. It has been struggling to turn on for a year or more, turns on and off, but only for a few minutes. Today it struggled for five hours (while I was downstairs doing other things) and so I finally unplugged it. Stupid thing. Oh well, I guess we will have to watch tv more downstairs. I just like laying down and watching tv to nurse Rowan.:sad2:

I really hope both of us get our BFPs this month. I am hopeful. Hubby admitted he was excited. I was pouting because he has been through all this before and didn't have to try then really, and he acts like it is just for me most days. So I was glad when he said he was excited. It is possible he is just telling me what I want to hear, but I will pretend he is truly excited. I was looking up names today, lol. We like Rhys but all hubby's kids have 5 letter names, by accident... wonder if we should stick with that pattern for first names... hahaha... Don't mind me, daydreaming of that BFP.

Oh, and my entire tummy is a forest, I shave it. And get the boob hairs since before being pregnant. I am lucky I have red hair, otherwise I would probably shave my arms as well. But that takes too much time when I already have so much to shave hahaha :blush:


----------



## Eltjuh

I pluck my belly hairs  But I get hair on my toes and feet aswell :S which I shave whenever I shave my legs. But I have to admit I really don't like shaving my legs cause they get really really itchy when the hair starts growing back (which is about a day after I'd shaved them) so I only really shave them when I have to (like when going swimming or wearing a dress/skirt, which is almost never. The swimming we do every week with Lucas though, if it's on as we've been going to baby swimming since he was about 4 months old)

I've been laughing at this picture all night... Hubby saw it on facebook and tagged his brother in it, and then my brother tagged my brother-in-law in it... it's so funny!! hahaha..... :rofl: https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/16017_611355115541874_1130041674_n.jpg

I feel like hubby isn't as excited as me sometimes... I think I'm trying and he's just not trying, not preventing :haha: 
My friend had a little boy in october that she named Rhys :) I like the name Riley for a boy but hubby doesn't like it!! :cry: Have you thought of any girls names?? Lucas would've been named Jasmine if he was a girl. So we're keeping that name for when we do have a girl, though I have been kind of questioning it lately... not 100% sure I like it. Always liked Lucas though so that was an easy choice considering hubby liked it aswell.
It's hard coming up with names you both like!! 
My friend who's little boy is called Rhys didn't name him for about 2 weeks after he was born  haha He was just baby boy *last name* :haha:

We had a tv in the bedroom aswell but since we packed up half the house and moved our bedroom to a different room(got a big house cause it's an army house and they didn't have any smaller ones when we moved here, so got 5 bedrooms instead of 2 :wacko:) and there's no cable to receive tv in that bedroom we can't have it in there now... And like I said half our house has been packed up since hubby left the army cause we thought we could be moving any day and it could be at short notice... well that didn't happen - 6 months later we're still here with half our house packed away in the garage :cry: So usually I would've waited with TTC again but considering it could be forever until we move we might aswell just get on with it, and like you said before, maybe it'll help.
Anyway, I like watching tv in bed aswell, but we can't now :( We watch films or Nikita in bed sometimes, just put my laptop next to the bed and watch it on there.


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I shave my feet and toes too. Not as often as my legs, but when I can remember them. And my legs aren't often because I shower with Rowan 95% of the time.

Finding it hard to concentrate this evening. My mind is like preggo brain right now lol. 

I love the name Jasmine, hubby thinks it is a stripper name though. And Rowan was going to be Lyra, but hubby isn't so sure he likes it anymore. We like Calypso, call her Callie but might not be bold enough to use that. We like Lux. I also love Sirius for a boy but hubby is iffy on it. 

And no, don't wait to ttc. Dumb army's fault. Don't have to put your life on hold because they can't get their sh** together hahaha.


----------



## Eltjuh

It's not even so much the army's fault... we've been on a waiting list to get a house with cheaper rent (a council house) but there are so many people that want/need that that you could be on the list for ages. BUT obviously since we're not supposed to live in the army house anymore as hubby isn't working for them anymore we are technically homeless..... unfortunately cause we are still living here and paying rent (well it gets paid for us, as we're on benefits at the moment) we need to have an eviction notice from the court to be classed as homeless. So we're still waiting on that and everyone that's helping us is confused as to why we haven't had that yet.... We think that they are just happy with the amount of rent they're getting as we're now paying double or triple the amount that you pay when you're in the army. So obviously they're like: whatever, we're getting loads of money from them. Go on then, you can stay in our house. :dohh: which is the exact opposite of what we want them to do! We thought about just not paying the rent but then once they go to court to get us out and we want a new house we won't be able to get one because we 'made ourselves homeless'. It's just one big mess, that needs sorting soon! Mainly cause hubby is getting WAY too stressed out. He used to be a self-harmer (because of his childhood) before he joined the army I think.... and he told me a while ago that he's been thinking about doing stupid things like that lately. A couple of months ago he even told me he felt suicidal cause he thought me and Lucas would be better off without him. Obviously he feels like he needs to protect us and provide for us and he just can't do that right now! (and single mums obviously get a lot more help here than married couples do so that was probably part of his train of thought). We're going to see the doctor today though about his medication and also about him going back to therapy. He went to Cognitive Behaviour Therapy about 9months to a year ago and all the good work that therapist did with him got undone when we ended up in this situation. He's been trying to go back to that therapist but for some reason his doctor wouldn't refer him back... so we're seeing a different doctor today to try and get him back into therapy. As you can tell: he needs it!!! 

Anyway, enough moaning!! And wouldn't want you to think we're all crazy over here :winkwink: haha

Managed to jump hubby last night  So we're good to go and make this baby :haha: 

I like the name Callie, but not so sure on the Calypso. But I'm not a very bold person so don't mind me  We thought about the name Rowan aswell, but slightly different, as I'm from Holland and we saw someone on tv once that was called Roan (you pronounce it as Ro-An) and we liked it, but I don't anymore  haha We need to keep in mind the way people in Holland will pronounce English names and how English people will pronounce Dutch names haha. It's a bit annoying sometimes cause you might really like a name and then think: oh no, people in Holland will make it sound like this, that sounds awful!! :haha: 

Hope your insemination went well last night.... I really can't imagine what it's like doing that, I can just imagine you laying on your bed, legs wide and up :rofl: Maybe I just shouldn't try to imagine it hahaha


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not really a person that believes horoscopes or anything, but I like to read them sometimes so I signed up to this thing on Facebook that gives you your horoscope everyday.... This was mine today... 
:shrug:
_Be careful with your medical or health-related concerns today - you could get some bad advice or guidance, or misunderstand instructions. The concern is doubly important if you are traveling or plan to visit another country soon. Ask for clarification if you are at all confused_.

Kind of freaky considering we've got a doctor's appointment today....


----------



## Naaxi

As to the horoscope, make sure that you pay close attention at the doctor's is all :) Make sure the possibility of misunderstanding something is slim :) And that is sad for your hubby, I really hope that his emotions can get sorted out. Stress does weird things to people and it sucks. My hubby retreats from the relationship. I don't know the last time we play fought or cuddled before yesterday, he must be feeling a vit better. We try to get out and do things like swim every week, but it is hard when we get low on money, and not doing anything makes hubby stressed with life. Right now he comes home from work and sleeps. I am glad that we are going to the donor's place this week, because I just let him sleep on their couch, and it only mildly frustrates me because I have distractions.

:rofl: Seeing as it is always at the donor's place, it is a bit more amusing than laying on my bed with my legs up. No, he deposits his donation in to a disposible shot glass (lol) in the bathroom, lets me know it has been done, then I go in and lay on the bathroom floor with my feet up on the tub to insert with a medicine syringe :haha: Oh man... totally not sexy. At all. But it went as it always does last night. The first few times were awkward but it isnt too bad any more.

I really hope your housing situation sorts itself out soon, that sounds so annoying.


----------



## Eltjuh

Didn't you feel really embarrassed the first time you did it... I'd be so embarrassed knowing he's in the bathroom 'doing his business' :haha: and then for them to know what you're doing in there after, I'd feel soooo awkward!! haha
But I guess it helps you're good friends :) 

I didn't end up going with hubby to the doctor's tonight cause Lucas was having his dinner and would need to have finished it within about 5-10 minutes so I thought me and him would stay at home and have hubby go on his own. 
He should be on his way back now! Wonder what's been said..... :coffee:
So no problems with the horoscope thingy :haha:

I can't believe this time next week we'll be in our 2ww - exciting!! But still not really thinking about it too much tbh. 

Ok I'd better go cause Lucas is asking me to play and I told him in a minute and he seems to think that means 'no' for some reason, cause he starts whinging straight away when you say it....


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, the doctor said that it's b***shit about the meds reducing spermcount etc. I'm not 100% convinced and would like to have hubby have a SA but apparently he doesn't need it.... He said if anything is the problem it's probably me, that the stress is throwing my ovulation off and all that, but that's not it as I'm temping so I know I'm ovulating and when.
So maybe it's just the stress in general. He said you'll probably find that when we have moved and aren't so stressed anymore that things will fall into place. 
So I think it's good I'm not stressing about it so much this month... hopefully it'll work!!! 
Guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.... 

A good thing about hubby going to the doctor though is that he felt his Anti-Depressants weren't working but he found out why... his other doctor that initially prescribed them said he should take them at night... but obviously they'll start working at night and then have worked out by the morning. So he needs to take them in the morning... Don't know why his doctor said to take them at night, but at least this doctor actually told him what to do properly  haha Hopefully we'll see a change soon! He also said that they want to see how it goes for 3 weeks with taking the AD in the morning before he refers him back to his therapist. Which makes sense.


----------



## Naaxi

Wrote a novel for it to be deleted. Super. Guess that's what I get for using my phone.

Anyways, embarassing is the wrong word. It was awkward for a while but anything related to sex really doesn't bother me. I used to work at a sex toy shop, even. So the fact that he is doing that doesn't bother me. The only thing that is kind of awkward is knowing he probably thinks about the fact that his swimmers are in me. But I just don't think of that lol. 

We are all going swimming together tonight and probably going over for a donation afterwards again heehee. I am excited to get closer to O though, and hope that I can better catch it this time. :spermy: Go little guys go! Lol. I am thinking positive for both of us this month :D I am kind of excited. But I don't know if I want to symptom spot this month. I know I can't help it, but I really don't want to obsess about every twinge or every time I pee. Maybe I need to relax this month as well and just have fun with it.

I am glad his appointment went well, and that is exciting about his sperm! So you are still in this month :D But I would definitely still ask for a SA just to put your mind at ease. I am sorry you guys are in a stressful situation, though. It sucks.


----------



## Eltjuh

We're just both gonna relax and take it as it comes and not symptom spot together! :) 
I think maybe I should stop temping after I've confirmed O cause that makes it a lot more relaxed but then at the same time I like knowing what was going on in my cycles so I can compare them, especially if I am pregnant and then the next time we try I know I want to see what it was like... if you get what I mean.... Cause if you get the same type of temperatures or same symptoms you might have a better idea whether you might be pregnant or not.
Cause whenever you want/need something you never have it and when you don't need it it's always around... like when you always take your phone you never need it, but the one time you forget it you need it! :haha: So annoying!!

Think I'm gonna have a look at when we baby-danced when we conceived Lucas and see if it helps if we do it the same again haha, maybe it's magic!! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

I both love and hate compairing symptoms. But it makes me obsess and I hate that. It makes me nervous. Tracking my temps is easy because I know to take them with a grain of salt. But I am thinking of going back and reading my old replies on here from when I was ttc Rowan, it might be neat to see where my head was. 

Gotta go make dinner, will talk to you after swimming :) (Although you will probably be in bed, so I will just fill you in with an update lol)


----------



## Naaxi

Sadface. Hubby's daughter was on us like white on rice, so no donation tonight after swimming. The one time a teenager feels like hanging out with her parents and their friends instead of their friends' kids. Oh well. Going tomorrow. (She does not know and will never/ can never know the true identity of the donor. And we aren't telling his kids we are trying until it is already done.)


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh. Tickers say we are both in our fertile period. Eeeeek :dance: Definitely going tomorrow for another donation :D


----------



## Eltjuh

I can imagine you don't want them to know that their dad isn't the same as Rowan (and new baby's) dad... Plus you wouldn't really want to confuse them with all the insemination stuff right? I know they're teenagers, but it's still not really something they need to know about until they're adults, I think anyway.... 
Will you tell Rowan when he's older?? 

I was so confused last night.... Can't stop thinking about maybe we should stop trying all together after this cycle...until we've moved... but then I don't want to.... But then I thought I can start losing weight again (cause I don't want to exercise -other than walking- in the 2ww because I want to be 100% sure I didn't do anything to cause a mc IF that would happen again... cause I just wouldn't be able to deal with thinking maybe it was cause I did this, or maybe it was cause I did that... iykwim) And then I thought maybe if I lose weight it'll be easier to conceive again.... My BMI is 30 at the moment, so 'overweight' (though I really don't like that word, don't think I'm that big/fat) but when you research infertility caused by being overweight, it says that being overweight can stop you ovulating or throw your cycles off, but it hasn't done that, so I think I should be fine and should be able to just conceive.... so the only thing I can think of that has prevented us from conceiving so far is the stress.... 
So pro's and con's to stop trying after this cycle:
Pro's - I can lose weight properly, we might actually be able to conceive easier.
Con's - I don't want to wait! Lucas is getting too old already! 

So needless to say I'm all confused still..... I hate being a grown up!!! :dohh:


Hopefully you CAN get your donation tonight!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Well hubby isn't helping.... I talked to him about me being confused as to what I want to do... try or not try. And he goes: I don't know why you're so obsessed with that age gap, what does it matter??? And he said that he's not fussed whether we're trying or not... so to me that basically means he doesn't really want to have another baby.... he says he does, but I don't believe it! 
Right now I just feel like taking the doctor's advice, he apparently said maybe it's good if we take a break from each other, though hubby and I both agreed that we are fine, our relationship isn't in trouble.... But at the moment I just feel like packing some bags and taking Lucas over to Holland.... When hubby was saying he wasn't 'fussed' I was crying cause ever since the mc I've just realised HOW much I want another baby and he doesn't seem to understand! I should've just never lost that baby :cry: And when I was crying he saw it and then didn't even look at me or even ask if I was ok or give me a hug or anything....


----------



## Naaxi

Aww hunny :hugs: Boys don't understand this ttc stuff. My husband called me crazy, and actually meant it, it wasn't quite in the playful way it should have been. I think that if your hubs is depressed and thinks you are better off without him, you leaving to Holland with Lucas might not help him, it might do the opposite. I know you are hurt, but maybe you should try to talk to him about that? Guys don't get affected by all of this craziness like we do. And to be so close and have it taken away must have been so hard, but you can't blame yourself for it. :hugs: I think for your own sanity, you should keep trying and take what he says with a grain of salt. 

Also, screw bmi. I am overweight as well (I think they classified me as obese actually), but I haven't done itin a while because that is incorrect. My tummy doesn't even go out as far as my boobs. I am not huge, but I could stand to lose about 20 lbs or so. Bmi for a short person with a larger frame (my hips, boobs, shoulders are all much larger than a "petite" size) doesn't work in my opinion. I know I am not obese and they can kiss my ass lol! But doing things like eating well or going for walks are good things to do during pregnancy, so you can start there.

I had a dream I had lots of wattery cm. Isn't that odd? Even my dreams are making me obsess. And the kids know that Rowan most likely has a different dad, but believe the treatments worked and we got pregnant through medical means with an anonymous donor. Vut he looks and behaves a lot like hubby, so sometimes I wonder if one of his guys got through after all. They just needed some competition lol :spermy: And we won't be telling Rowan the identity of his donor, there would be too much complication with the donor's family. But we would probably tell him because I could see Derek's kids being mad one day and telling him in order to hurt me.


----------



## Eltjuh

I walked out earlier today, just left.... but only went for a little walk... hubby rang me after a while and we had a little talk. We're fine now, I was just getting fed up with everything... it's making me so tired! I just feel tired all the time, even when I get lay-ins. 
I told hubby I want to keep trying this cycle at least and then next cycle just ntnp.... probably won't be temping or anything like that next cycle, but probably still try to bd around the right time, considering I'll still know when (or around what time) I ovulate usually... so that should be fine. And it would still relieve a lot of the 'stress' that comes with trying. Though I personally don't think it's THAT stressful, it's just the 2ww that I find stressful or annoying, cause you don't know and can't stop thinking about whether you are or not.... 

I agree about the bmi thing... They don't count muscle and they don't count your frame either. I've got wide hips, yes there's a bit of fat on there but most of it is just the way my hips are (bone basically). When I try to push it down it doesn't go down that much! So I've finally accepted that my hips will never get smaller and same for my bum, it's massive (I think anyway) but it's just the way it is, yes it's a lot of fat but to be honest there's quite a bit of muscle there aswell, when I squeeze my muscles, my bum is pretty firm! Anyway, still gonna start my 'diet' again on monday - which is just calorie counting. Not gonna start exercising just yet, probably do that after the 2ww considering technically I would be 1dpo on monday. And that way I can ease into it again slowly.

That IS a weird dream haha! I've not dreamt about anything to do with ttc lately, not even about a bfp or anything like that. I did dream about hubby's meds the other night! Weird!! For me I think it's a good thing that I'm not dreaming about it cause it means I am taking a more relaxed approach..... 
Can't wait for both of us being in the 2ww and start testing haha!! I'm so addicted!!


----------



## Naaxi

I actually find waiting for O to be more stressful- I stress all the time that I may miss it, and stress about when to time insems and such. But I am glad you and hubby are alright now, and maybe ntnp will be a nice change, you could relax a lot more that way. I can't ntnp, occasionally I wish I could to take away the stress. Sometimes I think maybe taking a break from bnb would be smart, but I make friends and want to follow them and catch up. I dunno. 

Hey, would you want to add me on fbook maybe?

You sound like you are a similar size ish to me. I was going to join a roller derby training programme but then found out how expensive it is to start (450 $) and so I won't be doing that lol. Not if I need to stop right away because I get a bfp. So kind of bummed about that.

Donor just texted and asked when I was coming over. Glad he is so supportive.


----------



## Naaxi

Eeeek EWCM. :D Donation in a few minutes. :spermy:


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!!! I thought I spotted some more ewcm-like on the tissue earlier, but then I thought maybe it was still some :spermy: of and the day after O... So very similar this time! (this time it's 5, 3 and 2 days before and then day of and the day after O, FX that works aswell) 

Yes I'll add you on FB!! :) I love fb, and that way we can see each others LOs aswell, unless you don't have any pics of LO on there... I do, plenty!! haha
Just to warn you I always put a lot of boring statusses up haha, cause I like to share everything with everyone  haha

Good luck with the insemination!! GET THAT EGGY!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Okay, add me. Caitlyn Barton and the pic is of DH and I kissing at our wedding. And of course I have pics of LO. Lots. Because a lot of my family lives across the country.

I am hoping my temp went up because LO was up/sleep crawling all night and kept head butting and kicking me so I was up lots and not that I O'd without getting a + opk. I want more inseminations before O lol. Taking a digi today as well, maybe the internet cheapies are bad. If they are, imma hafta beat someone. :grr: I mean I know I am still in with a chance, but I would like at least one, if not two more, one the day of + and one the day after. Guess it is a waiting game now to see if LO is the reason my temp is up... :tease: Going crazy.

Heeeelp me keep my crazy down lol.


----------



## Naaxi

Negative OPK. Also hope I didn't miss +.


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but my temp usually goes down if I haven't slept all night... or if I temp earlier. Though it goes up if I temp later..... 
BUT everyone is different!! 
How many inseminations have you had??? 


I think I found you on FB, added you.... My name is Ella Rudwick-Niewold on there...


----------



## Naaxi

I am going to disregard the temp I think. I don't even know what time I took it, hubby was still home so it was before 5, but I normally temp just before 4. I was too tired to look afterwards. And I definitely was moving lots all night which would raise my temperature. Also, I never O as early as day 11. I looked back at old messages on here and I have had a LH surge CD 14, 15, 16 and the month I got pregnant was CD 19 and it sounds as if my cycles were around the same, roughly 28 days and had recently changed from my regular predictable 30 days (I was complaining about the change). SO I probably just haven't O'd yet.

And I have only had two inseminations so far, one last night and one two nights ago. They are marked on my chart as "pm"


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah haha, just realised you put them in :) Never thought to look there haha.... 

Lucas has been a bit of a monster tonight with dinner... Just put him to bed with no dinner cause he decided he didn't want to eat anything.... And he's still rattling around his room at the moment.... 

Not got much to say tonight to be honest.... no offence  My brain is just a bit fried I think haha... Better go to bed early tonight as I'm supposed to get up with Lucas in the morning, but I want to BD aswell!! And I won't get to if I go to bed earlier than hubby - unless I drag him to the bedroom before I go to bed


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha no worries! Sometimes I feel like that as well. Chit chat is fine too, y'know lol :) 

Rowan never eats much and is super skinny, it stresses me out that there might be something wrong with him. Doctors are trying to keep an eye on it. He has been tested for cystic fibrosis which thankfully he does not have, but they don't know why he is so small.

Drag your hubby to bed! ;) :sex: :spermy:


----------



## Eltjuh

Is he 'too small' or 'too skinny' ??? Like is he under the average?? Over here we have this thing called 'the red book' it's a little book that holds all your childs records, like you can write all his 'firsts' in there and it tells you when he needs vaccinations and when and whenever you see a health visitor or doctor they write in it what they discussed and it also has a little chart in there on which you can record your child's weight and height and it has some guidance lines on there with percentiles. Lucas is between the 50 and 75% with his weight, so basically in a line of a 100 kids put in order of their weight at the same age he would be between number 50 and 75. I like having that book cause that way you can sort of see how he's doing with his weight and height and it puts your mind at ease. When I realised he'd only gained about 0.5 kilo I was like: omg, he's not gaining enough weight, but actually he only 'needed' to gain that much from the time he was 20 months till he was 2 I think (something like that, so it was ok!) I don't weigh him very often, but I do every now and then, just for fun. 
And we always weigh and measure him on his birthday so we can see how tall he gets and how much he's grown and then when we have more kids we can write it down on the same plank of wood (that's where we measure him on) and you can see the difference! :) It's really cool... my auntie has one with all 3 of her kids on it and her youngest, who's a boy is taller at 7 years of age than both his sisters were at the age of 6... it's so funny to see!! 

Anyway, I wanna drag hubby into the bedroom but I'm feeling a bit stuffed from dinner still :S Might have to leave it another hour or so! And then just go straight to sleep after  haha.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay managed to get hubby to the bedroom :p he even managed to 'deposit' twice.... so his pills are definitely not affecting his functioning anymore.... though obviously without a bfp or a SA we won't know for sure if they are affecting his :spermy: 

He said he feels pretty confident about this month though and he feels less stressed and pressured about it. I was gonna tell him 'the plan' (like when we're gonna bd and that) but i didn't and he said he didn't want to know either cause obviously it makes him more pressured. It's like last month i'd show him all my cb digi opk's when i did them or sat there waiting for it to show something with him there so that might've affected him.... but it's different this month. And him saying he feels pretty confident this month makes me feel more confident andhopeful. But i'm determined to stay relaxed about it... we'll see what happens :)

How did your insemination go? Or haven't you done it yet? You're probably hanging out with your donor right now :p

I'm about to go to sleep cause my alarm and my son (who is sort of my alarm also) will wake me up at 7am......


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha I am in fact hanging out with my donor right now, that is funny. Probably won't get a donation until later tonight, though. We are going to check out the roller derby, his wife is still joining. I wish I could. Maybe in two years or so lol. 

I am glad you got some lovin' in ;) And I am so glad that he is more relaxed and optimistic about this month. I agree though, DH wants nothing to do with OPKs or temping and I only bug him with it when it is weird and playing on my mind. Like my high temp. But I try to keep my insanity to myself. So if I didn't have bnb I would explode lol! None of my buds are ttc at the moment, so I feel alone in all of this. Oh well. Oddly enough, hanging out with the donor and his family takes my mind off of it.

Gunna stop being a bad friend and go hang with them now. Will update later ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

See, I knew you were gonna be hanging out with your donor  And yeah, stop being a bad friend!!! :winkwink: 
Hopefully everything went well!! I am up again, with my little monkey.... who is watching peppa pig, which he is totally addicted to :blush:

Come on ovulation!!!! Can't wait! I want it confirmed as O tomorrow.... cause that's what I was kind of counting on and hoping for


----------



## Naaxi

Ooops fells asleep before replying lol. Got my donation. Woo! Good thing too, as no time for that today. Might swing by tomorrow AM to get a quick donation as well cause we have a two year old's party Rowan has been invited to. Which will be odd as I haven't seen the mum in over two years. But Roro will probably enjoy himself, so that will be worth it.

I forgot to reply to your measurements questions. He is under the 5th percentile in weight, and not growing as he should weight wise. Height is 10th percentile but a steady rise on the curve so they aren't worried about that. Just his weight. He is reaching all his milestones aside from talking though, and he communicates quite clearly what he wants. I dunno. :shrug:

I should have stayed in bed today... wake up to LOTS more snow. Go awaaaaaaay already, snow! It has been 6 months of it. Sooo sick of it. But Rowan gets to meet his Great Uncle today (Derek's Uncle from across the country) so I get to meet him too. Should be an alright day. He has come to see Derek's dad who has been put in a home as his health and mind have just been deteriorating steadily and Der's mum can't watch him all the time as she works full time.

Looks as if the rise in temp for me yesterday was only because I didn't sleep great. Back to a lower temp but I took it an hour early... but we didn't have a fan on or window open as we normally do so I think the range is probably right. I have the feeling I did not O yet. I have faith I will catch the LH surge on my OPKs. Gotta have faith lol. It genwrally lasts more than a day and I have been testing daily, so I hope so. 

Okay done my novel lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh wow! 5th percentile is quite low!! But hey, at least he'll be nice and slim :winkwink: or skinny, whatever you wanna call it!! :haha: As long as he's gaining weight steadily he should be fine! 
Boys are usually a bit slower when it comes to talking though. Lucas was walking by 10 months but didn't really start talking much until this year, or just before he turned 2 and now he's just learning words like crazy!!! It's so cool to see how quickly he learns new words.... 
One day Jay (hubby) was saying a dutch word he likes - piemel - which means penis :blush: he likes just randomly coming out with things like that... and then Lucas repeated it, it was sooo funny!! :rofl:

Ooooh I bet you're fed up with the snow now!! We've had some snow here, quite a lot in the north of the country but not so much here in London. The weather can't really seem to make up it's mind though! A while ago it was nice and sunny and we even turned the heating off in the house. And then 2 days later it was snowing again! It's raining at the moment. Been quite nice-ish lately, though kind of going from sun to rain and back again every so often.... 
Can't wait for it to start being nice and warm again so we can put our washing outside (not got enough space to hang it up inside and our house is very cold without heating on so it takes at least day to dry! We only heat Lucas' room and the living room to save money)

We haven't done much today. Me and Lucas went for a little walk, with some tantrums every now and then. And then got back home and had some lunch, he had a sleep whilst me and hubby played a board game and I've been trying to clean our sofa's :S But it doesn't seem to be working very well.... Well spent 4 pound that was on that can of carpet/upholstery cleaner :p haha
I'm gonna try again in a minute and then it's dinnertime again - making pancakes for dinner tonight! Lucas loves them!!! :)

We're having the day off when it comes to BDing. Got my ewcm though I think..... So that's good. Pretty sure I'm good to O tomorrow :) FX!!! 

Have fun with Derek's uncle and good luck with your opks haha  Kind of glad I'm not using them this month!! :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Hello there lady..... :) 
Think my ovaries might've popped the cork early. My temp was pretty high this morning, probably slightly affected by temping late, but when i used the bbt adjuster just to see what that said it would've/might've been at my normal temping time it said 36.52 which is still quite a rise from 36.20 
Guess only time will tell! Still gonna try to bd today and maybe tomorrow just to cover our bases....but i think even if i ovulated yesterday that we timed the bd pretty well! :)


----------



## Naaxi

Woo that is exciting! I think we are both doing well as far as BDing/insems this time around. I am actually mildly stressed that I won't O this month because my OPKs are so faint. I am still in bed though and haven't done them this morning. And I know from the past I can O pretty late (surge on CD 19) so I just have to be patient. But I don't wanna! Hahaha.

I have to go get a toy for a little girl's bday party today and I have no clue what to get her... she is turning two, and I haven't seen her mum is about four years. But I have to keep reminding myself that Rowan will have fun. Sometimes I have social anxieties if I don't really know someone... It is fairly new since having Rowan.

Did you manage to clean your couch? I have a spray that is eco friendly and helps. And a steam cleaner- but I just recently got a toy couch and armchair and ottoman as a hand-me-down for Rowan, and although it is muuuuch better, I spent a good hour on each item and they are still kind of dirty. But it is yeeeears of other children constantly playing with/on them- they were even in a dayhome at one time. So they were pretty grimey.

The issue with Rowan's weight is he wasn't really gaining, he dropped off his curve altogether. It was kind of scary actually... I am hoping he is back on the curve, though. He seems to be eating more instead of always asking for the booby. He gets checked again in May.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well it seems we can't bd again today, and probably not tomorrow either, cause hubby seems to have an allergic reaction to a showergel on his penis :S Great!! :dohh: 
So hoping it's been enough, and hoping I did ovulate yesterday cause then the bd would've been timed better if we can't bd today  
Hopefully you will be ovulating very soon!! Don't give up  

When it comes to birthday presents I usually just tend to go to the shop and see what they've got in my price range and then pick something. For little girls turning 2 it's usually something for role play, I bought 1 little girl a little wooden toaster (for (fake) bread) and another girl I bought some Duplo for and another one I bought wooden puzzles for. I usually just try to imagine what I'd buy for my own daughter if we'd have one... 

No I didn't manage to get it very clean at all, it kind of seems the same, it might've helped a little, but not much. We're gonna borrow a steam cleaner off a friend. Do they really help?? It's all pretty much ground in dirt from when my sister-in-law had these sofa's. They used to be Jay's parents' sofa's but they passed them on to his sister and she passed them on to us.... Really want new sofa's but we can't afford it, so that'll have to wait!! 

Hopefully Rowan will be gaining weight properly again!! Lucas is about 13 kilo's now, and he's almost 26 months. Haven't weighed him in a while though cause he won't let me. Wonder when we'll get the letter about his 2-2.5 yr check up...


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> Hello there lady..... :)
> Think my ovaries might've popped the cork early. My temp was pretty high this morning, probably slightly affected by temping late, but when i used the bbt adjuster just to see what that said it would've/might've been at my normal temping time it said 36.52 which is still quite a rise from 36.20
> Guess only time will tell! Still gonna try to bd today and maybe tomorrow just to cover our bases....but i think even if i ovulated yesterday that we timed the bd pretty well! :)

Yay!! For early O!! We are right there together..I think I owed two days ago so Im either 1 or 2 DPO today!! GL


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks like you might've O'ed yesterday or the day before :) I think FF will probably put it on yesterday....


----------



## Naaxi

Prettyjen, looks like you O'd yesterday! :) Good luck, hunny! You definitely did all you could to catch it this month ;) LOL

Oh no Eltjuh! Your poor hubby. We have a friend over for dinner and hanging out, and he cringed cause I told hubby why I laughed aloud (sorry). That sucks, but at least you are pretty sure you O'd already and BDing isn't super important. We haven't been able to yesterday or todat, so tomorrow I am going to get another donation. Going between creamy, watery and EWCM today. Told my mum we were trying again so I have someone to complain to if it doesn't work again this month. But positive vibes. It will work. Lalala. Positive. :headspin: I think waiting to O is driving me bananas. This tww will be nothin' compared to last time, last time I had O'd by now and was already in the tww so it was okay to moan about it because it was genuinely worse than the wait to O. Nope. If I start complaining, kick my butt lol. I am impatient though, that is my downfall.

I got the little girl a dolly and an aquadoodle teddybear. You can only draw on it with water. Kind of neat so I got Rowan one too. And I don't like gift bags because you just toss them most of the time, so I got her a plastic basket that she can use to put toys in later as a "gift bag" to hold the presents. Less waste that way.


----------



## Eltjuh

Correction: Don't think I ovulated now! My temp went right back down today.... so I have NO idea what's going on and not feeling positive at all anymore! Thought we'd done pretty well but considering hubby's 'condition' at the moment don't think there will be any more BDing :wacko:
That means even if I'd O today we only BD 3, 4 and 6 days before O which is not great!! 
I'm totally confused about my cm aswell, checked it this morning and it seemed like ewcm mixed with thick creamy.... Never seen that before!! 

So what did your mum say?? She happy?? 

STOP COMPLAINING!!! :rofl: Only joking!!! I'm complaining too!! So much for the 'take it easy' approach this month!!!

We don't really do gift bags usually, just wrap it in wrapping paper. I guess that creates a lot of waste... but it's recycleable so that's good!! 
The teddybear sounds like a good gift though! We just got Lucas an Aquadoodle mat for his birthday this year. 


Noooo... I'm not happy!!! :cry: :dohh: 
Oh well, better focus on Lucas going to nursery for the first time today.... I'll probably update on that later. 
And think I might try to see if I can get hubby to 'play'  haha


----------



## Eltjuh

Just came back from Lucas' nursery....he was a bit upset but he did alright for a first day. Hopefully he'll do a little better every day. (he's only going 2 days a week though to start with).

So I just did an opk since I've got them anyway and thought maybe that'll shed some light as to what's going on with me..... Well I'm pretty sure it was positive, so probably haven't ovulated yet and should be ovulating soon! - NOT HAPPY!!! 

Here's a pic....
 



Attached Files:







CAM00701.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, that OPK looks positive to me. Uh oh. Well, try to see if hubby will play still, and just dip the tip hahahahaa ;) Your poor hubby. And if you can't, I just read a post where a lady is pregnant and the last day she bd'd was the Monday and O'd Thursday. So even if you can't, as long as your cm is fertile, it will be alright and you'll be in with a chance.

I am still laying in bed. Rowan is asleep still and smiling in his sleep, so cute. Took an OPK and still negative. Going crazy :tease: Can I just O? And this morning my cm is creamy, hope that gets better throughout he day... wish I could O and catch the first EWCM that I saw and used right away. Then maybe it would be a girl as well :) But the donor has no girls, only all boys, so I guess we will see. My bet is on another boy, though.

And my mum ruined it by saying she already pretty much knew cause I had said everyone wasbalright to go ahead with it again. Lol. Boo lol. But we just kinfa left it at that. I am sure she will be thrilled with the news when we are finally pregnant. And a good ear if we aren't, for the most part. She lost her last, after the huge surprise baby that was my sister Willow (18 years age difference) she tried to give her a younger sibling, but lost "him" as a mmc at 9 weeks, discovered at 11 weeks and a few days. So I don't know how much of my ttc discussing will hurt her, as she gave up after that. Well they tried for another year I think, but then felt my mum was getting too old and the risks were too high. I know she would be supportive, but I also know it will be a stab to the heart for her. But she will be thrilled with another grandbaby when it happens.

How long does Lucas stay at nursery?


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> Just came back from Lucas' nursery....he was a bit upset but he did alright for a first day. Hopefully he'll do a little better every day. (he's only going 2 days a week though to start with).
> 
> So I just did an opk since I've got them anyway and thought maybe that'll shed some light as to what's going on with me..... Well I'm pretty sure it was positive, so probably haven't ovulated yet and should be ovulating soon! - NOT HAPPY!!!
> 
> Here's a pic....

Sorry for the late O. I Od 3 days late this cycle?? Not really sure why :(. All we can do is wait it out now. Maybe you can do the nasty one more time :)


----------



## Eltjuh

We're hoping we'll be able to BD again tomorrow...but I've mentally prepared myself for bfn's all the way this cycle.... 
If you compared me to that lady you saw the thread about though (BD monday and O thursday) that would mean I'd have to ovulate today... As she last BD 3 days before O and I last BD on friday, so that's 3 days ago! Hopefully there are some strong swimmers in there so they'll still be alive by the time I O haha.
Should O soon though considering that opk was positive. So fingers crossed it happened today, or maybe tomorrow if we can still get another BD in tomorrow!! 
Not technically a late O though, cause I usually O between CD18 and 20 (CD19 today).

Ugh... stupid ttc!!  haha

I get what you mean about your mum! I'm sure she'll be supportive though and maybe she's made peace with the fact that she is done having babies and passed that task onto you instead! 

If your donor only has boys you probably have like a 90% chance of having a boy haha... I wonder whether we can have girls... hubby's sister has got 3 boys - I think she's gonna keep trying until she has a girl though cause she's fallen out with her mum (and most of the rest of the family) and thinks if she gives her mum a granddaughter it'll solve everything.... Jay's mum really wants a granddaughter, so obviously I hope WE get to give her the first one! :haha: (she has 4 grandsons at the moment). I reckon the mc we had in October was a girl... don't know why, just think it was a girl....
Would be nice though if you'd have a girl :) that way you get to have 1 of each and you get to show your donor that he does produce girls :haha: Bummer you can't have babies with your hubby cause you KNOW he makes girls right?? He's got 2 girls right? 


Lucas would usually stay for 3 hrs - he's allowed 15hrs a week, so that would mean he could go every day. But we're starting him with just 2 days a week and only want him to go a max of 3 days and to get him settled in he's going for an hour until he is happy to stay there for an hour by himself and then he can stay there for the full 3hrs. He's just so attached to us that he really doesn't like it when we leave, he probably thinks we won't come back for him! Hopefully he'll settle in soon!


----------



## Naaxi

Well I am still hopeful for you :) you should O in the next day or so, and you didn't take a test yesterday, so you may even O today. I am thinking positive for you heehee :) And the month I got pregnant with Rowan I got a +OPK on CD 19 and today is only CD 14 so I still possibly have another full week before I O lol!

Stupid ttc indeed lol!

I don't know how the donor would feel if the next was a girl... He has wanted a girl forever, and they are even seriously considering adopting a girl. So I think if the next is a girl it might be hard on him, and I worry that it may put a rift in our relationship. But I think his relationship with Rowan will ensure they stick around. I really want a girl, though. They generally visit their mamas more when they grow up. I don't want to be all alone.

I get to clean my house today, yay. Eyeroll. Today is steamclean the mess my little dog left all over the carpet in the livingroom... she hides away and pees indoors as she hates going outside. She is lucky I love her, lol.


----------



## Naaxi

Just added London to a weather and time app I have on my phone so I can quickly check what time it is there :) It is 7 hours ahead of me :) and a LOT nicer weather there today lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, let's just be hopeful for each other then! haha. Cause then we can both give up for ourselves and not get too disappointed if it's a bfn  :haha:

Boys visit their mums too!! Hubby is a bit of a mummy's boy and so is Lucas btw. Hubby would DEFINITELY be even more of a mummy's boy if his mum was a bit nicer. She's a nice person but she can be a bit weird when it comes to certain things. Like she'll say she's gonna ring us and never does.... They never ring us, we always ring them! And they don't make a lot of time for Lucas. We're not so bothered about us but we are about Lucas, especially considering when we were pregnant she said: oh I can finally have a bond with a grandchild (as she doesn't see the other 3 anymore, she's never seen the last 1 actually) and then she doesn't seem to bother very often. Though they do have a bit of a hard schedule with her working nights and his dad working during the day so they only see each other during the weekend and they do live 1.5 hrs away from us (which isn't a lot in America/Canada, but it is over here! :haha:) And we don't have the money to go down to see them and we don't have a car either - trains are really expensive here! 
Anyway, there's still hope for you, Rowan might turn in to a BIG mummy's boy haha!! I'm sure he'll visit and the next LO will aswell, even if it's a boy :winkwink:

I do think I ovulated today tbh, cause I had some cramps... so maybe.... We'll have to wait and see what my temp is like tomorrow.... 

Oh don't you just love cleaning your house!! :winkwink: I hate doing it but usually once I get going I'm ok and love it when it's all clean and tidy again! Luckily I have an awesome husband who helps usually. And I don't even have to ask him either! :) 

I'll have to keep track of time over there aswell, cause I'm always wondering what time it is, or why you're not replying :rofl: 
The weather has been nice here, it's been nice for a couple of days now :) Loving it!!


----------



## Naaxi

Well I will probably be alone a lot earlier than I would like, hubby is seventeen years older than me. It makes me worry that I will be all alone. Maybe I will have to move in to an old folks home just to have company lol. I guess that is years away still, but it crosses my mind.

Yay for ovulating! Here's to hoping you catch that egg :spermy:

I hate cleaning because hubby's son who is nearly 19 uses our house as a flop house and his daughter who is nearly 17 just doesn't put things away. Garbage gets left everywhere, things get moved, spilled and left to stain... Nothing I ever do leaves a dent in the mess. But still I try. I really wish they would either help or gtfo.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no, sounds awful!! Hubby's brother who stays over at ours every so often is very messy, always has his crap all over the place :S So I'm always glad when he's gone - though I do like it when he's over... he just needs to keep his stuff in his bedroom :haha: At least hubby tells him to move his stuff and tidy it up (a little). I take it your hubby doesn't tell his kids to tidy or clean up then??? 
I'd find that so annoying!! 

I get what you mean about the age thing... I don't worry about it too much, apart from when hubby goes on about how he'll only live until he's about 60 :dohh: Don't know why he says that, think he just reckons he'll die early! He's only 6 years older than me though so not too big of an age gap.

I restarted my 'diet'/calorie counting today! Been a little naughty, had some chocolate but it's my first day back on it from just eating whatever and whenever so I reckon I'm allowed to be a little off goal.... Fingers crossed I'll be losing some weight quick, cause I am the heaviest I've ever been (without being pregnant) so I need to lose some weight!! Feel really fat sometimes... especially when I took some pictures of myself in just underwear so I can see the difference once I have lost weight! It looks so much different in pictures than it does in real life and it looks so much different being half naked than it does with clothes on!!! :dohh: I wanna lose about 20 kilo's (which is like 44lbs)


----------



## Naaxi

Yay, I can be your weight loss cheerleader :) I want to lose 20-30lbs, but probably will do it after baby two. I worry about dieting while nursing. I am looking forward to roller derby in a few years though, that should be fun.

Sorry for the late reply, I am steam cleaning still. It takes forever but starting to look better. Maybe I should just pay to have it professionally done. Making dinner though and then off to the donor's so I will message you later. :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Passing time on the bathroom floor hahhaa ;) :spermy: 

I have a good feeling about this month.


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha that made me laugh! Do you lay down with your legs up for 15 minutes afterwards aswell? Haha.

My temp went up a bit this morning (taken at normal time) so fingers crossed it's gonna keep going up and we've done enough.... 

I'm spending time sitting on a sofa at the nursery place, cause i have to stay here just in case lucas won't settle. He cried for about the first 15 minutes or so but he's fine now. Been spying on him through the window every now and then. Think he's playing outside now cause i can't see him and his coat is gone. Can't wait to pick him up though and see how he's done! Hope he'll be happy to see me! Gotta go to the shop after to get some stuff for hubby's bday cake i'm making tomorrow. It's his 31st bday on thursday. And he wanted a spongebob cake... REALLY??! :haha: 

Really hope this is both of our months, though like i said i'm not hopeful


----------



## Naaxi

I saw that it went up, and it is above where I would place a coverline, so I am thinking you O'd yesterday. Guess we will have to wait and see. Mine went back down, so still a waiting game for me. Hoping for a +OPK soon. Hate this wait for O, it is so much worse that the tww. At least that doesn't go beyond 16 days without being pregnant. I enjoy the first week or so after O where it is too early to tell anything so I don't obsess as much. At least I try not to.

Omgosh the temperatures are supposed to go in to the double digits here soon :dance: That will also help take my mind off ttc. I actually have never ttc with help while it was warm out. We started in October doing ICI, and did that until December, and then the first month I relaxed and tried HI it worked. Of course that doesn't seem all that long of trying, but I was trying to save up and tracking my fertility for two years before we finally started. Each vial of semen was around 1000 $ and we could afford 3 months.

I am glad thag Lucas seems to be doing well :) Rowan can spend time with Memere and Pepere (my mum and step dad) without getting too upset, but near bedtime if we are going to watch a movie and dinner before we pick him up late, he gets upset and misses me. It is kind of natural to be so attached, though. Think of when we were cavemen, a two year old without their parents was in danger. Same thing with them crying as a newborn when we aren't holding them/ put them in their rooms alone... that is why Rowan sleeps with us after he gets up in the middle of the night. It is just a survival mechanism. I think here in North America there is too much of a pressure to put your young children elsewhere. Most of the world is fine sleeping with their children. And when they get to be a bit older tou can explain to them to stay in their beds etc. Hubby isn't overly thrilled at the idea of having two in bed with us, though.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no, I'm really not ok with a child sleeping in the parents' bed - no offence!! each to their own obviously!! - But Lucas has never slept in our bed, apart from when he was a newborn he'd sleep in the bed with just me for 3 hrs in the morning after his 6am feed when daddy got up anyway...
And we've never had any problems with getting him to sleep. Seen it too often that people are having trouble with their kids sleeping in their bed and they just won't go to sleep if they are in their own bed/own room.... My friend has to lay on the floor next to her daughter's bed because she's so used to sleeping with her mum.... I'm glad we never did it! But like I said, it's everyone's own choice. It's not upto me to tell you how to raise your child or to judge you for your choices. :) 

Keep losing hope more and more every day, did another OPK and that was DEFINITELY positive!! there was NO mistaking it! But I'm wondering whether that was cause of me being a bit dehydrated (cause I don't generally drink a lot). Though someone on one of the other threads said that they didn't think urine being more concentrated affected opk's but I don't know... 
So there's still a chance I haven't ovulated yet - maybe my temp went up a little because it's warmer?? :shrug: 
Ugh.... I hate this!! I bet it's because the doctor said it might be cause of stress that I'm not ovulating in time/like normal and that's now messed me up! :haha: We'll see what happens... I'm just gonna get back to BDing whenever we can again.... :dohh:

So what have you been upto today??? 
I've not stopped all day, took Lucas to nursery, sat there waiting for 2 hours, then went to the shop, walked home, cleaned up the kitchen, made Jay's cake (still got to decorate it) then got my big food shopping delivered (as we don't have a car) Then sat down for a minute just to get a phonecall off someone about the house situation (not helped much) and then cooked dinner, had dinner and am sitting here typing this right now. Still gonna decorate Jay's birthday cake cause I don't want it to dry out! 

Anyway, I'm finished with my essay now :haha: Cause I need to say goodnight to my little boy! :baby: Sleepytime! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

I know a lot of people disagree with my stance, but I don't mind sitting with him until he falls asleep. It won't happen forever. Right now he still nurses to sleep so I have to cuddle him in his bed, and then he wakes up and I go get him and bring him to ours. I know it isn't a popular choice and I am okay with how others choose to raise their kids. Shrug :shrug:

You need to post pictures of the cake when you are done making it! I will watch fbook for it ;) Sounds like your day was busy, though. I am still trying to get the pee out of our carpet. Sigh. That will be my day. And eventually going to the donor's maybe. We will see. 

Well it can't be long until you O, the OPKs don't stay positive forever, so any minute now ;) Maybe try not to worry about it, relax and BD when hubby isn't in pain. I hope you carh that eggy.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'll upload a picture on fb on thursday when it's his birthday cause he's not allowed to see his cake until then! :) Took me about 2 hrs to decorate it! And now I'm shattered and my legs are hurting really bad (they already were, but they're worse now).

How are your opk's looking?? getting closer yet??


----------



## Naaxi

Phht is all I have to say about the OPKs. I am thinking this month will be a laaate O and I don't have the patience for that lol. I was hoping to have caught it with my EWCM the first time, but it looks like nope lol. My OPKs used to gradually get darker when I was using the CB ones... wonder if these ones will just be like negative negative negative SURPRISE! POSITIVE! Lol. They got sightly darker today but not by much. I hate how one month is can be a surge on CD 12 and then the next nada and counting on CD 15. Like pick a day to stay regular on! Lol.

Sooo picked up crochet hooks and yarn to make newborn hats and outfits, and crafting thread to make knotwork bracelets and headbands for newborns. I can use them in my photography as props AND sell them in my Etsy shop :) I am kinda excited to learn how to crochet. The abbreviations seem complec though. But I am sure I'll get the hang of it. Not that I have a zillion hours of free time, but I can try at night when Roro goes to sleep.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh i'm soooo out! Last bd fridaynight and then got a pos opk monday and tuesday, temp went right up again today so must've ovulated either yesterday or the day before! Unless the weather getting warmer is throwing my temps off, cause it gets pretty hot under this blanket sometimes!

Boo for your opks, i agree, just pick a day already! :haha: hopefully they'll start showing some progression now....FX!

I thought about learning to crochet but haven't done it (yet). I started knitting again about a year ago - before that i only did it as a kid - made lucas and hubby a blanket and now making hubby's brother a blanket cause he asked for it. But i'm more in to cross-stitching. Knitting is pretty boring compared to xstitching. I love doing that, you might've seen the pictures on my fb. When this blanket is finished i'm gonna start doing a xstitch again.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww boo. Maybe there was a strong swimmer in there. Ah well, if not, next month will be it! Aww, Valentine's Day gift baby <3

It is one in the morning. I should go to bed. My temp will be wrong in the morn now lol. Hoping OPK s do SOMETHING. Even if theybarent a blatant +, just getting darker will make me feel better.

I am excited to learn crochet, my grandparents used to do it, and I meant to learn it from them, but life happened and they passed before I could get to it. Have been meaning to start for years now. Knitting seems too complex for me. I like cross stitching but it seems like a different animal to the other two, no?

Kay bed for bonzo! Heehee...


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yeah cross stitching is very different to knitting and crochet.... 
But I think it's more fun! Especially if you've got a really nice kit! 

I don't think it would be a valentines day present.. it would probably be a birthday present for Lucas haha... he was conceived in my may cycle. And the next one probably wouldn't be far off his bday considering my lmp with Lucas was the 3rd of may and this time it would be around the 28th of april, so that would only be about 5 days in between... Then again Lucas was 13 days late so if the next one would be born on time (which is very unlikely in my family!!!) he/she would probably be due end of January and be born around the 10 of February or something... Lucas was born on the 20th.

Sorry to cut short, but I HAVE to go now, take Lucas to nursery, I'll probably continue writing later!! 

Night night!! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

Lalalala... :tease: Going nutty with my temps too... kept the window open last night so I bet that affected it instead of a dip before O. At this rate it'll never happen. Gunna go do an OPK, as I just woke and super hafta pee lol. Brb.

P.S. How did Lucas do with nursery?


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas did good! He stayed for the whole 3 hours. He did cry when I left and cried every now and then when he remembered that I wasn't there but he did play aswell! Even played on his own, without an adult entertaining him :baby:
So I'm very proud! He's going again tomorrow so we'll see how he does then!

Let me know what your OPK says!! :coffee:

Hubby text me earlier (when I was waiting for Lucas at nursery) to ask whether it would still count if we BD tonight... Sweet :flower: He wanted to know if it would still work... Don't think it will, cause FF reckons I O'd on monday, so it would be too late then, but I guess we could, don't hurt anyone right?! Can only do good.... Though seeing that FF will put my O on monday has made me feel slightly better, just considering that we last BD 3 days before that, 3 days just seems much better than 4. :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

Grrrrrr! :grr: My OPK was the lightest it has been for the past 11 days. What the heck?! Maybe I won't O this month... maybe my follicles are getting stuck in my ovaries again... The way things are going, I am probably out this month. Maybe if I don't O I will go and talk to my GP. But you would think with a generally stable cycle, and definite PMS, that I still O. Sigh. Gotta wait until CD 20 before I give up. But it's only a few days away, I think my OPKs would be getting darker, definitely not lighter. And I back them up with CB digitals.


----------



## Naaxi

I am glad that Lucas did well in nursery! If he has already improved that much, it will be no time before he is totally fine with you leaving him. Does he play well with the other kids?

Aww your hubby is sweet. It definitely can't hurt anything to BD just for fun :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw :hugs: I was gonna say: maybe they just don't go positive all the way for you this month, but then your temps should've backed it up (if you ovulated) and they don't! :cry: Hope you will still ovulate! You know how quickly OPKs can change though, so maybe they will still go positive! 
You didn't drink a lot or go to the toilet shortly before you peed to use your OPK right?? 

And just cause you haven't ovulated yet doesn't necessarily mean that you won't! Some people ovulate late sometimes due to stress or whatever else! 
And then if you do ovulate you can always still get donations right???


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, my donor is super nice about it all. We didn't have the time to go yesterday, and he asked if I wanted him to drive some over lol! He is so sweet. Anyways... I sure hope I ovulate this month... but maybe it is a good thing I am trying to pick up crocheting, it may be a good distraction.

And no, actually the OPK was fmu. Stupid OPKs. Can't they just go positive already?! They are stressing me which is probably why I can't O hahaha. If they had gotten darker instead of lighter I'd have been okay with another negative, but lighter?! Come on, body!


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah your body is just being mean now!! Stupid bodies eh?! 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you to ovulate!! :thumbup:
Have you used those opk's before btw?? Just wondering whether maybe they're not right?? Or have you been using the cb digi ones aswell??


----------



## Naaxi

Have been using the cb digis as well. Definitely not Oing yet. Grumble. Gotta take little for a shower, talk to you again soon...


----------



## Naaxi

Out of the shower. Rowan is a grump today. I have had a strang metallic taste all day. Like iron almost. Brushed my teeth and hoping it is gone now. I didn't even get that while pregnant with Rowan... wonder what the heck lol. 

So now that you're in the tww officially, how do you feel this month? Positive vibes sent your way :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I only just realised it when I was in the shower earlier (I tend to think in the shower  haha) Hadn't even thought about the fact I'd ovulated so that meant I'm in the 2ww... :haha: So that's a good thing! Hoping I can keep that up and not symptom spot and am not gonna be writing any symptoms down! 
Obviously O hasn't been totally confirmed yet, but I should be confirmed tomorrow! 

It's hard when your LO is a grump... Lucas is having a lot of tantrums whenever he doesn't get his way. This morning after nursery he wanted to walk the opposite way of where we had to go and ofcourse that ended in him laying on the floor screaming his head off! Oh well.. the joys of having a 2 year old!! 

Your body needs to hurry up and ovulate already!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and I just realised I can test next wednesday!!! - I'm weird and want to see if I can get a bfp at 9dpo  Cause I tested at 8 and 10 dpo with Lucas and got bfn at 8 and bfp at 10 so I just wanna see what happens at 9dpo :rofl: Crazy person alarm!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Hubby and I were just talking about if we'd conceive next month.... I told him that if we'd conceive in May then the baby would be due in february, so I decided to check exactly what would be my duedate.... I'm expecting AF on the 28th, so that would make that my lmp and duedate would be 2nd of february, which is literally 5 days before my duedate with Lucas. And if 'potential baby' would be born 2 weeks late it would be born 4 days before Lucas' birthday :haha: :rofl: That would NOT be so great! 
So we decided to definitely not try next month, but I said to hubby: I'll bet that I fall pregnant next month anyway, just cause that's just our luck haha... even if we don't try! :dohh: 
Anyway, just wanted to share that! - Silly me!! :kiss:

I'm off to bed now! I've bothered you enough for the day!! 
FX for both of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh. I just wrote a novel and bnb wouldn't load or post it. Grr. Anyways, I don't mind seeing messages from you. In a few days we will have been talking daily for an entire month, isn't that crazy? But it distracts me from my insanity.

I hope this month is your month so you don't have to dwell next month on rushing through to get to June to avoid similar bdays. I think because Roro already has his cousin sharing his bday that a sibling also having one close would be alright. But that's our family and we couldn't help him sharing his bday with his cousin who is two years older (and who I am pretty sure has a high functioning form of autism).

Now my uterus is achy. Like talk about add insult to injury lol! I just want to O and get it over with. I want to know that I am in fact Oing. Going to hang out with the donor but no more donations until the OPKs get darker. Otherwise I am wasting everyones time.

Learned the first few stitches for crochet :) by summer I should be able to make bonnets and pixie hats I hope :)


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh. 5:30am and he is still in his own bed!!! I am going back to sleep :dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

haha YAY! Good job Rowan!! :thumbup:

Did you see I got my crosshairs today??? Exciting!! But I still haven't really thought about it much. 


If your uterus is achy, maybe that's a good sign??? Maybe you did O??? :shrug: And maybe you're growing a little bean in there  haha


----------



## Naaxi

Woohoo! And they put them on Monday, so you still have a chance. I bet your body is cooking up a baby right now :)

So I looked at the scattered handful of months where I recorded just cm and one month where I temped at the very beginning a few days, the middle (around cycle day 17) and the end of the month and it seems pretty consistent that I do O and around day 20. So I have regained some hope. It is only CD17. This is why I haaaate hate hate waiting to O. It has always frustrated me. I hope we catch it this month, I don't wanna do it again LOL.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh man! I'm really tired today! I think it's cause i've been having to get up early every morning, when i usually get a lay-in most mornings cause jay gets headaches if he sleeps too long so he gets up when lucas does. But i've been having/wanting to take him to nursery lately so i have to get up early! 

I posted a picture of the cake i made for jay on fb. :) it tasted really nice aswell and i think lucas agreed cause he asked for more so i gave him a little more , then he went to jay and said: daddy, more cake! Then he picked up my piece of cake and started eating that! Little monster! So i think he's having some cake for dessert when he finishes his dinner....

what have you been upto today?

Oh i started playing that candy crush saga last night, cause everyone kept sending me requests for it and i refused to play it but i'm so addicted now! Haha


----------



## Naaxi

I am tired too. We ended up sleeping in until 11, lol oops. He moved to my bed around 6:45. We could have gotten up but I was waaay too tired for that. So we snuggled and went back to sleep lol.

Got a deal with the donor. We'll do every other day leading up to, and then the day of and the day after +OPK, which I am hoping will be around Sunday. It is scary to think that my LP will only be 7 days if I O on CD 21... Eep. Is that enough time? Maybe that is why I spotted with my son all through first trimester...

Isn't Candy Crush soo addictive? I hate the jelly lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I hate the double jelly!! I'm was in the same level as you earlier I think... but the double jelly is annoying, cause you don't get enough moves!!! (is there any way of getting more moves? by getting a certain amount of points or something like that??? do you know??) 

I think your LP is supposed to always be the same length, so even if you O late you'll just delay when you're due to get AF.... at least that's what I've read before and to me it's been right (I think, though I usually tend to O around the same day!) My last 2 cycles my LP has been 12 days (so that's 12 days past ovulation and then on 13dpo AF would start - FX that doesn't happen this time!!) I'm a bit more hopeful today, but trying not to think about it too much and not to obsess!

Hope you'll O soon!! Can't have you not O'ing this month!! We're supposed to be cycle buddies! (and bfp buddies hopefully!)


----------



## Naaxi

I am happy that my OPK is a whole lot darker than it was yesterday. Means I am on the right track, thinking O will be around Sunday. I am thinking I was wrong last month, taking the near + as an actual positive. I think I O late, and my cycle length is pretty steady 28-31 days, so if I O CD21 let's say, best case scenario my LP is 10 days, worst case is 7. I know ten days is like on the edge of being long enough... whatever. No stress. I will get pregnant and sustain the pregnancy like last time. Zen. Positive thoughts.

I haven't hit double jelly, I am stuck on my level lol! I think you have to pay for more moves.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah i hate it when you have to pay for things on games! I've just moved on to the 3rd stage but can't seem to complete the level (i always want to have 3 stars so i keep trying and trying and losing lives haha)

Glad your opk is darker! Fx you'll O soon! Didn't you temp last month?? Oh wait yeah you said you just dug your thermometer out again right?! Can't wait to see you get those crosshairs! 

We're in bed already, it was 9.40 when we went to bed! We were gonna watch a film but hubby didn't sleep well last night so i said why don't we just go to bed and go to sleep cause i'm up early again tomorrow so i can't really go to sleep too late cause i really need my sleep! (At least 8hrs)


----------



## Naaxi

Half an hour before I can play again haha... Jelly+ whipped cream is officially the worst lol! And I am going through it once, doesn't matter what star amount I get, and then will go back and get better scores after if I feel like it lol.

We're going to have breakfast for dinner tonight, as per my step daughter's request. And then off to some dumb car show my husband wants to go to... and then the donor's place.

And yeah this is my first time temping this time around cause I don't sleep solidly and figured that would mess with temps. And it does, but only a bit. It is worse when hubby opens the window at night and has the fan on and it's only 6 outside.


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: I hope you were talking about playing candy crush :rofl: 

We did this thing which Jay calls 'cooking on the table' - you grill meat on a little cooker thing on the table! Unfortunately the room still smells of it now! So hopefully it'll go if we keep the windows open for a bit today! 

Stupid FF has changed my crosshairs, it says I O'd on the tuesday now! And that would mean we only BD 4 & 5 days before O!!! :cry:
If I take that second +OPK out it changes it back to the monday.... :dohh:

Good idea btw about the every other day plan you made with your donor! What does hubby think of it all?? Does he not find it hard that someone else has to give you what you need to have a baby?? :shrug: Can't be very nice for a man knowing that some other man is fertilising your woman's eggs OR even just knowing that you can't do it yourself!


----------



## Naaxi

Well I am sure he would like to do it himself, if he could, but my hubby is awesome... he believes that any man can squirt and father a child, but it takes a real man to raise them and be a Dad. He doesn't care that they aren't biologically his, he is 100% their Daddy. Also, pretty sure the taboo aspect of it turns him on hahaha. :rofl:

4 and 5 days before is still possible, especially if you had EWCM around then. I still have hopes for you! Come on little soldiers, find your target! :spermy: :spermy: :spermy:

Is cooking on the table kinda like fondue? Like a pot of oil? Or is it like a grill? Either way, mmmm lol! I want a fondue set... the one thing you're supposed to get tons of at your wedding and I would have loooved it, but nooo. Not even one lol!

And I could have not been talking about the game... I hate Jell-O. Yuck. The only part that would be good is the whipped cream haha!

Going to the museum with my friend and his youngest son today :D Exciting. .. I hope Rowan loves it there!


----------



## Eltjuh

I agree that any man can father a child, but it does take a real man to be a dad! 
It's good though that your hubby is so good with it :) 

Yeah that cooking on the table is like a grill... There's a picture on fb (also 1 of the cake - if I hadn't mentioned that before!) We just got money on our wedding, and some small presents like a bottle of wine.... 
It looks so cool on tv when people go 'register' for their wedding, I wish we did that here or in Holland (though I know you can do it in some shops here, as my sister did that).

Can't wait for sunday, cause then I can have a lay-in haha, I'm still tired, starting to really cream in again! :sleep: And after that I can't wait for wednesday when I am gonna do my first test.... Not sure whether to go by O being monday or tuesday though... Should be 3 or 4 dpo today, depending on what date I go by. 

I need more lives on CCS!! I'm so addicted now! And really stuck on level29!! I can't even make it through, you need to get rid of whipped cream and double jelly!!! :wacko:

What kind of museum are you going to??? Over here it's almost time to cook dinner!! (though we do eat early, cause of Lucas... 5.30pm as he goes to bed at 6.30)


----------



## Naaxi

I'll have to check out the pics on fbook :D We just got up-well me about an hoir ago at 9 and Rowan at aboit 9:30. Going around noonish to the natural history museum, I believe. We have a few museums and one has a few different things, the others are historical sites/ houses. I am excited for the summer; there is this one that has a bunch of houses from different time periods that were relocated to this park so you can see the actual house, not a replica. Although some, like the fort, are replicas I believe. Anyways, they usually host the highland games there, which I am also looking forward to.

My OPKs are getting very dark! I will be surprised if they aren't + tomorrow, so CD19, just like with Rowan. Hopefully it's a good sign! Lol. And I would use the first day of +OPK because they tell you to stop taking them after the first sign of a +. And you felt like you did Monday, so ignore the dumb computer programme lol.

Kay we're going for a shower :) Oh, and I am stuck on level 23 I think. The rows of whipped cream and double jelly.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha you always make me chuckle :haha: Just the way you say things sometimes, it's funny :) I reckon we'd get on pretty well in real life :winkwink:
I actually made an actual friend on here when I was pregnant with Lucas, who I actually still see (sometimes). She was pregnant at the same time and due on the same date. We kept in touch via text whilst we were in labour aswell, her son was born 1 day after Lucas. And the funny thing is that her birthday is 1 day before mine, she's just 1 year younger than me I think.... 
Her mum had some kittens after our kids were born and I told her I wanted one, so I went and picked it up! And we've been to each others kid's birthday party and things like that! She lives about an hour away from us, so we don't see each other as often as we'd like, but it's still nice! :)

YAY!!! :happydance: We like dark OPKs!!! When you do your next one you should upload a picture!!! 

I'm just about to make dinner, should've done it already but I have a habit of getting into whatever I'm doing and forgetting about the time :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Well I could technically take a picture of the last OPK now as I keep them for a comparaison :blush: Heehee... Aaaanyways... 

I think we'd be friends in real life as well :) I made a friend the last time around, we were cycle byddies and then bump buddies but she lives in the states, so we have never met in person. And she had a miscarriage and eventually got pregnant again 3 months later, so her son is a few months younger than Rowan. And she just had another baby, a little girl on Valentine's Day. Which definiyely kicked off my baby fever hahaha!


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't like it when other people get pregnant when I want to get pregnant..... :blush: My sister is pregnant and she's the only person I'm actually happy for that she's pregnant! :haha: 
Know a couple more people that are pregnant (I'm sure I told you before) and I really wasn't very happy about them being pregnant before me! 
I just can't wait!!!! 

Yeah take a picture!!! - It's pretty normal to keep them for comparison btw  I keep my pregnancy tests, usually until AF arrives - unless I get so angry that it's another bfn or that I did it to myself again and throw it out haha!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm watching this program, called 'sun, sex and suspicious parents' - it's a program that follows 2 groups of friends (usually about 3 or 4 friends) that are about 18 years old and go on their first holiday without their parents, usually to party islands.... And they don't know that their parents follow them out there and get to see everything they do, which the parents usually aren't very happy about, but then they're usually quite proud that they can actually take care of themselves (sort of :haha:) 
It always makes me wanna go on a holiday like that! I'm 24 years old and have never really been on a partying holiday before!! Wish I'd done that when I was still single, it wouldn't be AS much fun now that I'm married!! 

Don't get me wrong I like being married, but sometimes you know..... you kinda wish you'd done more things before getting married. But ofcourse I couldn't help it that I met my husband so early on in my life and even if we weren't married obviously you can't go round kissing other people (I don't sleep with people, hubby was my first and only :cloud9:)

Sorry, just wanted to get that out of my head/off my chest :haha: Hubby probably wouldn't understand cause he's been on plenty of holidays like that - like the time I met him :rofl:


----------



## Naaxi

I get very jealous, but usually more so when they actually give birth. Sometimes I will even get so upset that I cry. Not fun, lol. I feel bad because I genuinely am happy for them, but sad for myself at the same time.

https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b%20and%20b/20130419_112730.jpg

That shows the super light one too.


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow that last one definitely is really nearly positive!! I'll bet it's positive tomorrow!!


----------



## Naaxi

https:// https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b%20and%20b/20130419_172229.jpgGhttps://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b%20and%20b/20130419_172229.jpgood thing I had a feeling I should check again... 5:20pm and I get this:


Also a good thing I am already with the donor heehee ;)


----------



## Naaxi

Having issues posting. Anyways, glaring positive and a smiley on the digital :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup I see it!! :thumbup: YAY!!!!!! :happydance: That's what we've been waiting for!!!! 

I don't know what's going on with my stupid temps but they keep going up and down after O! I guess they're not up and down THAT much, but still! I hate it, I wanna see it go up and up and up, with maybe 1 nice implantation dip! 
Ugh!!! Not happy! 
I give up again! :haha: No bfp for me this month!


----------



## Naaxi

Don't give up! I won't be able to get a proper temp in the morn, awake still at quarter past one in the morning lol! And at the donor's still. Hubby tattooing. Bit the up and down is normal from charts I've seen. It's still above the coverline, so no worries. Maybe stop temping now that you know you Oed?


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! Your life sounds so exciting, still being up at 1am and being at someone else's house!! We go to bed around 10pm... But like I said, I need at least 8 hrs sleep.... cause I get tired pretty quickly, I wonder sometimes if I have low ironlevels but I've had them tested before and they are normal apparently, so I don't know why I get tired so easily! 

Come on swimmers SWIM SWIM SWIM!!! (for you that is!!) For me it's: come on eggy implant! Dig in!! :rofl:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I need 8 hours usually as well, I won't be getting that tonight though. Quarter past two now and on our way home finally. Zzz lol. Three donations later though hahaha :rofl: The life of a tattooist's wife is so glamourous hahaha :haha:And my iron levels are usually on the low end of normal, if not a little under.

Go swimmers go for me and woooo implant little eggy for you!!! I am hopeful this month. We definitely aredoing all we can to catch that egg this time, yesterday, today and tomorrow will be the last ones and then we hope. But gosh I want sex :haha:Hubbyyyyy please touch meeeee lol! The downside to doing things this way. I get none.


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: you make me laugh!!! Just jump hubby!! 

So your hubby is a tattooist is he??? I just got my first tattoo in November last year! It's a butterfly with some flowers and Lucas' name underneath it. (as always, there's a picture on fb somewhere)
It friggin' hurt though!!! Got it on my left lovehandle  So on my back, but more on the left side. Everyone that sees it says: omg, it's much bigger than I thought it would be! haha It is a little bigger than I expected aswell, but I still like it! I think it's a good size! 
Hubby designed it for me. He draws tattoos - he's got one on his arm that he designed himself! Wish he'd do it more often though.... He's not really done it in a long time! 

Can't believe you got 3 donations btw!! I'll bet your donor loves it when you're in your fertile period :rofl:


----------



## Naaxi

He used to be a tattooist at a shop, but his boss kept screwing him over. So now he is a tattooist on the side and a welder/pipe fitter. I want a tattoo so bad, but you can't get them while pregnant, and you aren't supposed to get them for 6 months post partum or 6 months after you stop breastfeeding, because you share your immune system and have a higher chance of getting an infection. So I super miss getting tattoos <3 I have 16. Most are small, and then I have my backpiece which isn't finished yet. But I have my chestpiece drawn up and have my sleeve in the works. 

I know that my donor loves it when I am in my fertile period, what guy wouldn't love an excuse to masterbate 3 times in an evening? :haha: :rofl: Hell, I'd love an excuse ;) 

Darn, I hate that it is one of the crucial temping days and my temp needs discarding... Ah well... Hopefully in bed on time(ish) tonight. Definitely not 3 (close to when I usually temp, but I did at 5:45 today... so obvioisly a huge jump was expected)


----------



## Eltjuh

WOW!! Can't believe you have 16 tattoo's!!! After I had this one I was like: never again!! It hurt!! (well he did go over my kidney area, which apparently is a painful area - and I felt it!!! :haha:) But I can't imagine having another one! People asked me: what if you have another baby are you gonna get another tattoo?? And I was like: no if he/she asks me why I have one of Lucas I'll just say: your daddy has yours! :haha: Or I might just get the name added to this one.
Thought about maybe getting a tiny one somewhere though with a B, for my sister who died 12 years ago.
Have you got any pictures of them on FB?? 

I'm all tired again!! *yawn* Luckily I get to sleep in tomorrow and monday morning. Hubby is taking Lucas to nursery on his own for the first time monday. And on tuesday I have to leave early cause I need to be at my friend's house for 8am with Lucas as I need to take her little boy to nursery too (same nursery) and she only lives a couple of doors down from the nursery. (She can't take him cause of work on tuesdays).

I hate it when you have one of your crucial temping days and you didn't manage to get your temp at the right time or you didn't sleep long enough or you sleep with your mouth open haha. It's annoying! Things like that always happen when you're most bothered about it! 
Hopefully you can get a better temp tomorrow and you'll be able to tell what's going on then!!


----------



## prettyjen82

Ladies, I've had the worst indegestion for about 4 days. Baaaddd. I'm about 7-8DPO. Is his an early sign??????? It doesn't matter what I eat. Before TTC I got it every once In a while.


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it could be a sign.... you never know with symptoms though... sometimes they mean something, other times they don't (more often than not they seem not to mean anything :wacko: at least that's what I find - hence the reason I'm not spotting this month! Doing pretty well actually) FX for you!!


----------



## prettyjen82

thank you!! FX for you too! I'm dong pretty good about spotting this month too. Other than my horrible indigestion :( Every other month, I think about every twige and pain I have. haha


----------



## Naaxi

It was one of the first signs when I was pregnant with my son, first thing in the morning upon waking, not even eating or anything, I got bad heartburn. 

Eltjuh, I love love love getting tattooed, but I know some people go the other way. I would be covered from head to toe if I could, they are quite addictive to me (and a lot of my friends). In a few years, when I am done breastfeeding, I am sure I will be getting lots more.

I am not too concerned about not knowing my temp, OPKs are still + and I have EWCM, so definitely still fertile. Going to see the donor one last time this afternoon and then the waiting begins :) so we won't be too many days apart in our cycles :) only 5 or so days. Only a few days until you test! :) Positive vibes your way!


----------



## prettyjen82

Naaxi said:


> It was one of the first signs when I was pregnant with my son, first thing in the morning upon waking, not even eating or anything, I got bad heartburn.
> 
> Eltjuh, I love love love getting tattooed, but I know some people go the other way. I would be covered from head to toe if I could, they are quite addictive to me (and a lot of my friends). In a few years, when I am done breastfeeding, I am sure I will be getting lots more.
> 
> I am not too concerned about not knowing my temp, OPKs are still + and I have EWCM, so definitely still fertile. Going to see the donor one last time this afternoon and then the waiting begins :) so we won't be too many days apart in our cycles :) only 5 or so days. Only a few days until you test! :) Positive vibes your way!

Thanks! That gives me hope!! I want to test so bad but I'm trying to be good this cycle and not test early :). Yay! For your positive OPK!!

I said I wouldn't symptom spot but he it goes. Lol. I've been checking my cervix and cm for 3 cycles. Everyday at same time! Well today I felt something different than I've ever felt. It's high and hard but what alarmed me was it was hard to find. Vagina feels closed in and cervix is gilded towed back of vagina wall and its never been there???? It's probably all in my head :(. I somehow get my hoped ups every cycle bc I convince my self I'm KU. Such a dork. Thanks for listening. L


----------



## Eltjuh

It's hard to say whether cervix position means anything.... But if it's different for you then it might mean something (might!) - that's what I hate about the 2ww you think: oh that's different than normal, I must be pregnant and then you're not... Or you're analysing all the symptoms and think they're a good sign and then they're not! You just never know! (like I said, that's the reason I'm not symptom spotting) 

But, like you, I have noticed 1 thing today and that's that I've been having some cramps/twinges on the right hand side, in the ovary area... Hope it means something but trying not to think about it too much! 

And yes Naaxi, I'm testing wednesday so only 4 more sleeps  haha I was tempted to use the last one of my tests from last month (the indent ones) today, no reason, just me being silly :haha: I know what would've happened so I have no idea why I wanted to do it! I didn't though!! 

So you're only getting another donation today??? What about the day after you've O'ed???


----------



## Naaxi

Tomorrow I have things to do lol. And I think I have bugged him enough. Hopefully spermies will be in there waiting when the egg is released. Btw thought you'd get a giggle- passing the time laying on the floor again :rofl: :spermy::spermy::spermy: Just keep swimming, just keep swimming! Swimming, swimming, what do we do? We swim, swim! Hahahaaa!

I hate that everything that seems like a pregnancy symptom can also be an AF symptom. And today and yesterday two different people asked me if I "was pregnant already". No one knows we are trying, so that seems like an odd thing to ask someone. Neither person is very close to me either lol. I don't ask people if THEY are having intercourse LOL. Some people's children...


----------



## Eltjuh

haha that is a bit weird to say.... It's like when I was at my sister's and her sister-in-law came over with their little girl who is about Lucas' age and they said she was pregnant with her 2nd and I think it was my parents that were joking that it was time for me to get pregnant again and I was like: uhm... I was!! And then I said: I'm trying... it's not working!! :cry:

I got a massive spike today, not sure what that's all about... was getting kind of excited about it maybe being a good thing.... But I checked my cervix and it feels like it's just the slightest slightest bit open :wacko: But then again, maybe I'm just not feeling it right... I always find it hard to figure out whether it's open or closed! It's low and pretty hard though... So I am gonna stop hoping again. Cause I don't wanna be disappointed again!! 

Come on :spermy: SWIM!!!! haha


----------



## Naaxi

Temps stress me. Doesn't look like I have Oed yet. Loving your rise in temp, though! And I read someone who was pregnant chronicle their cervix for the first few weeks and it was all over the place I honestly don't think it is a good indicator of anything but fertile period. I am hoping that I O today and get a temp spike... it is bothering me now cause I can't go today. Too bad I can't do it the old fashioned way... I have such high hopes this time though, it is going to be a very far ceash down if I don't get a +. And I can't help it, I already tried rationalizing that a lot of people time it perfectly and nothing happens. But my hopes are still up. His kids are all surprises, one night of pasion type of thing... so he's gotta have strong swimmers lol!

Yeah, I told both people we were working on it and that quietened them. It just makes me sad that it is so hard when we were always told that if we have unprotected sex, we WOULD get pregnant. What a crock. I just want to be pregnant again soo badly. Boy or girl, it doesn't matter. I am thinking it will be another boy, and have come to terms with never being able to have a daughter of my own if that happens. I will just have to hold my baby sister extra close.


----------



## Eltjuh

Naaxi said:


> Temps stress me. Doesn't look like I have Oed yet. Loving your rise in temp, though! And I read someone who was pregnant chronicle their cervix for the first few weeks and it was all over the place I honestly don't think it is a good indicator of anything but fertile period. I am hoping that I O today and get a temp spike... it is bothering me now cause I can't go today. Too bad I can't do it the old fashioned way... I have such high hopes this time though, it is going to be a very far ceash down if I don't get a +. And I can't help it, I already tried rationalizing that a lot of people time it perfectly and nothing happens. But my hopes are still up. His kids are all surprises, one night of pasion type of thing... so he's gotta have strong swimmers lol!
> 
> Yeah, I told both people we were working on it and that quietened them. It just makes me sad that it is so hard when we were always told that if we have unprotected sex, we WOULD get pregnant. What a crock. I just want to be pregnant again soo badly. Boy or girl, it doesn't matter. I am thinking it will be another boy, and have come to terms with never being able to have a daughter of my own if that happens. I will just have to hold my baby sister extra close.

I know cervix isn't a great indicator, but surely it should at least be tightly closed if you've conceived!! :dohh: 

I know what you mean about people saying you will get pregnant if you have unprotected sex. But unfortunately life has this way of giving you everything you don't want and not giving you anything you do want.... I hope we both get our bfp this month, though I'm gonna say it again: I'm not hopeful for me! I'm just gonna hope for you and then see what happens with me. I don't want to hope for myself cause I know I'm just gonna get really disappointed! Especially since we decided not to try next month (but again, I'll bet you any money when we don't particularly want to get pregnant - next month- we're gonna get pregnant, that's life :wacko:) 

I'm starving!! I got back on my diet on monday,though I did have a couple of bad days with Jay's birthday and left over cake! So I started again properly today and I'm starving!!! Luckily hubby is cooking dinner right now so I get to eat soon!!! 

What are you upto today?? I've done a load of ironing - hate doing that! Cause I always leave it too long and then it's a massive pile! :haha:


----------



## prettyjen82

I can never tell if its open or closed :wacko: Im getting so impatient..Testing Tuesday!

And holy temp dip..hope this is implantion


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow that is a massive drop! But it seems too early to be for AF! Considering your last cycle it didn't drop till 12 dpo. I'd say test in about 2 or 3 days. If that's an implantation dip it should come up positive....


----------



## prettyjen82

I hope for the best! FF says AF shouldnt be here until next next Monday, but I think it should be here Thursday or Friday! I'm always 27-29 days!! When will you begin testing?


----------



## Eltjuh

Your LP seems to be 13 days though, and as far as I'm aware your LP always stays the same, so even if you ovulate late or early you should still have the same length LP so you can't really rely on your cycle length... if that makes sense! 
Mine seems to be the same every month, 12 days. 

According to FF I'm 5dpo today (I reckon 6 though) so I should be expecting AF on the 28th/29th.....so that's next sunday/monday. I'm gonna start testing on wednesday. (I like testing early, don't ask me why... I guess it's just cause I know I _can_ get a bfp at 10dpo, as I did with my son and my mc)
Just checked cp again and it seemed closed to me now, so I'm guessing it was closed earlier aswell - my cervix seems a bit weird sometimes as if 1 side is higher than the other.... :shrug: (iykwim) It was quite high and soft aswell, so that's possibly a good sign.... it seems like last cycle and the one before it was med/firm. Oh well, we'll just wait and see what happens wednesday! Hope my temp will stay up though! I want to see it go above 37 as it's not been that high before!!


----------



## Naaxi

Prettyjen, I like the look of your chart, compairing it to the last one it sure looks promising for an implantation dip. Very exciting :D Hope this is your month!

Eltjuh, I hope yours is a good sign for you. My cervix tore during childbirth so it is all mangled and I can tell ever if it is open or closed or what, there are too many bumps and ridges. My labour with LO was only 2 hours from starting contraction until he was in my arms so it messed. Things. UP lol.

Anyways, negative OPK so I am thinking I did O either yesterday or this morning before I took the test. There was a slight temp rise too I suppose, so I expect it to go up more tomorrow. Sure hope I O and my ovaries actually release the egg. And then I hope swimmers attack it and then I hope it implants heehee... :cloud9: Thinking I did all I could this month, though. The donor asked if I wanted to come over again tonight lol but we have friends coming over for tattoos and a visit. So hard to say no when I know I am fertile right now and time is of the essence. But I just have everything crossed that we did everything and that we get that egg. I am already impatient to know heehee. Uh oh, this will be a long tww :haha:

At least pretty soon I can actually post around this forum instead of stalk the other threads... I am not usually a fan of the general ttc area, my posts tend to go unnoticed.

So what are you ladies up to?


----------



## prettyjen82

Thank you for the help ladies!! FX that this is our month!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not upto much tonight... Started watching Grey's Anatomy from the start again today - got the first 5 seasons (I think it's 5 ) And I watch it online when it's on in America, but they've been on a break for 3 weeks and I missed it, so I thought let's watch it from the start again!! :haha:
Just went to lay in bed with my laptop to watch it, cause our sofa's are getting old (they used to be my in-law's sofa's and then they went to hubby's sister and then went to us, so you can imagine what they're like now) - Very bad for your back! Well, mine at least!! And my bed is so nice and comfi I thought I'd go and watch it in there instead  

I can't wait to test either, eventhough I'm not very hopeful! :dohh:
FX for all of us this cycle!!! :) 


oh and I'm playing candy crush every so often when I have new lives again aswell  haha


----------



## Naaxi

I am so stuck on CCS level 28 LOL. 

Hubby is currently tattooing and Rowan and my friends and I are watching Cars 2 heehee :) It is so cute! 

I have a good feeling this month. I know it sucks to be so hopeful of it doesn't work out but hey, there's always next month if this doesn't work. I am going to try and stay positive even if I get a bfn. But I won't. This is our month. January babies here we come lol!

I am trying to distract myself though but clearly it isn't working. Going to try and make a knotwork headband tonight I think. I sold a pairnof shoes on Etsy and I have to finish thise as well. Should be fun.


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow my temp went up again this morning, not a massive jump from yesterday but i think it's slightly higher than it's ever been... so i can't help but get a little excited.... FX!!

I'm stuck on level 46 i think it is on candy crush.... it's a right pain. You get 15 moves to clear 9blocks of double jelly that are also locked in with the black things and around the jelly there's whipped cream. So most of it is just being lucky to be able to get matches of 4 or 5.

Glad you're positive, though i'd hate to see you get really disappointed if it's a bfn this.month! But i'm here to talk to if you need it :) but hopefully we both won't need to be upset and hopefully we both get our bfp! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ha, just realised if I take that high temp out (on the 14th) it moves my O date back to the monday (15th). That makes me 7dpo today and it also moves my coverline down, which I think is better, cause it was pretty high before.... And my temp at 7dpo the past 2 cycles was about 0.15 lower than it was today.... that's a good sign right??? 2 more sleeps till I'm gonna start testing! Can't wait now!!


----------



## Naaxi

Eek! I would say good sign for sure. :dance::happydance::headspin: Heehee. Mine went up again :D Slowly but surely! I would guess I am 2dpo. Sucks that the one temp that seems to be important is discarded though... Oh well. Fx I get crosshairs soon. But yours looks awesome when you remove the high temp <3

Woke to the smell of vomit/sour milk this am and cant find the source. Assuming Little did it, but where? Hmmm... Guessing he is getting sick :( Poor fluff. But eww I need to find where this smell is coming from... blech.

I am excited for you to start testing too... around 9 days until I can start, so living vicariously through you heehee! I am not obsessing too much just yet, but for me this week is the easy one. Too soon to really have symptoms, so I try not to look for things. Try being the key word there haha. Can you get increased urination this early? Heh. Woke an hour early and REALLY hafta pee... and peed lots yesterday. Maybe I just pee lots in the tww.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not sure, i'd say you might be 1dpo.... let's just wait and see if you get your crosshairs tomorrow.... not sure about the increased urination.... i pee more atm but that's probably because i've started drinking water and trying to drink more. Not a great day for my diet today, had a sandwich for lunch today which had loads of calories in, i didn't realise until i jad eaten it and hubby decided to buy chocolate muffins so i thouht i'd have one and then wanted another....and had it...:haha: OOPS!!! 

Hubby is excited for me to start testing aswell, he just asked me when i'm gonna test... :) i like it when he gets excited too!


----------



## Naaxi

But I thought OPKs were + until you have Oed? And then your LH drastically drops? Maybe I am wrong. Either way, I am excited. :D Woo come on swimmers, come on fertilization, come on implantation! :dance: I am glad either way that we got timing right :D Now there is nithing to do but wait lol.

And play Candy Crush... :rofl: But I am stuck on 29... You are darn good, your scores are so high lol.


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> I'm not sure, i'd say you might be 1dpo.... let's just wait and see if you get your crosshairs tomorrow.... not sure about the increased urination.... i pee more atm but that's probably because i've started drinking water and trying to drink more. Not a great day for my diet today, had a sandwich for lunch today which had loads of calories in, i didn't realise until i jad eaten it and hubby decided to buy chocolate muffins so i thouht i'd have one and then wanted another....and had it...:haha: OOPS!!!
> 
> Hubby is excited for me to start testing aswell, he just asked me when i'm gonna test... :) i like it when he gets excited too!

Your chart looks great!!


----------



## prettyjen82

Naaxi said:


> But I thought OPKs were + until you have Oed? And then your LH drastically drops? Maybe I am wrong. Either way, I am excited. :D Woo come on swimmers, come on fertilization, come on implantation! :dance: I am glad either way that we got timing right :D Now there is nithing to do but wait lol.
> 
> And play Candy Crush... :rofl: But I am stuck on 29... You are darn good, your scores are so high lol.

1 or 2DPO, either way its a DPO..lol welcome to the TWW


----------



## Eltjuh

haha thanks! I'm gutted I can't get 3 stars on all the levels! Some of them are kind of impossible to get 3 stars on! 
I've just finished world 4.... so I need to wait till people send me some tickets...

I don't think OPKs necessarily stay positive until you O. Cause there are plenty of people (most of them with PCOS I guess) who get positive OPKs and then negative ones but don't ovulate. And you should ovulate within 12-48 hrs of your positive OPK. 
I got a 2nd positive opk, but I think I O'd in between the 2 OPKs to be honest... not sure obviously, but with that high weird temp discarded on my chart FF also puts O on the monday for me, and I got my 2nd +OPK on the tuesday... 

Guess all you can do is wait and see what happens and when you get your crosshairs! But you did good with timing so that's definitely on your side!!! 
If we managed to conceive then we are living proof that you can conceive by bding 3&4 or 4&5 days before O :haha: I'm thinking maybe that's when we conceived with Lucas aswell, as we did it at 3&4 days before O then aswell, but we also did it on O day and the day after.
But I read somewhere the other day that it takes sperm about 3 days to get up to your ovaries, so it would make more sense for you to conceive about 3 days before O cause they'd be waiting for the egg to pop. And the egg only lives about 24hrs so technically if you'd bd on the day of O you have 24hrs to get the sperm up there, but it won't be able to swim that fast, if that makes sense.... But I don't know.... Sorry I'm just waffling on :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

That is actually why I wasn't too fussed that we couldn't give it one last hurrah yesterday, I knew there was only a slim chance of those spermies making it to the egg. 

Thanks for the welcome to tww, prettyjen :) I am glad to finally be here on CD 21 LOL. Three weeks waiting to O is annoying. But I am glad that it looks like I did in fact O. And Eltjuh, from my understanding, the reason the ladies with pcos get the positive is that LH still surges as it gets ready to release an egg but the egg kinda gets stuck snd turns in to a cyst in the ovaries instead.


----------



## Eltjuh

I always O between CD18 and 20 so it's normal for me  Waiting almost 3 weeks for O :)

But it's nice to all be in the 2ww now!! 

How are you doing Prettyjen???


----------



## prettyjen82

well I POAS (internet cheapie) and I swear I see a very faint line.. I shouldve waited..I hate this shit...If you tilt the screen you can see something..I think im going to get FRER and use FMU..Today was just SMU..

https://s1299.photobucket.com/user/prettyjen82/library/https://s1299.photobucket.com/user/prettyjen82/library/


----------



## Naaxi

I don't even have to tilt my phone to see it hun... how exciting! And I have been playing with it on an editor on my phone and even inverted it is still there :D I sure hope thst is the start to your bfp!!


----------



## prettyjen82

OMG you just made me tear up!! Its hard to trust those internet cheapies but it was within 10 min...holy shit...DEEP BREATH..haha going to get FRER and will update later!! THank you


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh looking good!!! 
Definitely use a FRER or some other brand, midstream. Cause the dipstrips are always really faint! With my son mine was so faint I threw it in the bin cause I didn't think there was anything there (until I googled it and saw other's being really really faint, so I dug it out and thought I saw something) And then I did a midstream test (from Asda) and it was positive!! - at the time I thought that was a faint one aswell, but it wasn't really if I look back at the picture now I wonder why I thought it was faint :haha: Guess I got better at line spotting over the years :haha:
Please share the picture once you've done another test! :)


I was thinking about FRERs today.... cause they're supposed to work from 6 days before AF right??? HOW does that work??? I mean the average person supposedly has a 14 day LP (so 14 days past ovulation and AF arriving on day 15) so 6 days before expected AF would be at 9 dpo but according to Countdown to Pregnancy the most common day to implant is 9dpo (though it commonly ranges between 7 and 11 dpo) and it takes AT LEAST 2 days after implantation for hcg to be high enough to get picked up by a hpt, so how does that work??? 
Cause technically I am 6 days before AF today, but I am pretty sure nothing would show up if I'd take a FRER today! I didn't get my bfp on the asda test until 10dpo, and know for sure that 8dpo was negative as 3 years ago I still had the patience to test every other day, rather than every day :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

BTW PrettyJen! Just noticed your GORGEOUS temp spike after that dip yesterday!!! :happydance: Definitely looks like you might've had an implantation dip!!!


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> BTW PrettyJen! Just noticed your GORGEOUS temp spike after that dip yesterday!!! :happydance: Definitely looks like you might've had an implantation dip!!!

Thank You!!! I will def keep you ladies posted!!


----------



## Naaxi

And your temp chart looks awesome too prettyjen! Yes, please please update with a pic when you pee on more things! :rofl:

Eltjuh, FRERs only work 6 days before missed period for some people probably those who implant at 5 or 6 or evwn 7 dpo could in theory catch it at 7 or 8 or 9dpo respectively. It all depends on when you implant and how much hcg is being produced.


----------



## Naaxi

Lol wrote that before seeing Eltjuh's reply :D But I definitely agree that it looks like a possible implantation dip and rise! How many cycles is this for you?


----------



## prettyjen82

This is our 3rd cycle!! I'm praying that this is the month!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Keeping everything crossed for you Jen!! Can't wait to see a picture!! 

I've only gotta get through tomorrow without testing! But it should be a pretty quick day again tomorrow as I'm dropping Lucas off at nursery (with 1 of his friends), then coming home, then 3 hrs later picking him up again and by the time we get home, he's had his lunch and is down for his nap it's about 2pm already. And then it'll be dinner time soon and then bed! :) Can't wait for wednesday morning now... 
Just hope my temp won't drop tomorrow, or if it does i hope it'll go back up the on wednesday... cause if it's down tomorrow and wednesday I'm pretty sure I'm out, as my temp usually drops pretty early for AF (slowly but surely)
Been having some cramps/twinges though and every now and then kind of like cramps in my boob(s) if that even makes any sense...


----------



## Naaxi

Well Jen, it sure looks promising!! Hope you get your bfp and Ella and I follow quickly after you :D Ten days until I can test! Hahaha! Still very hopeful though :D 

Ella your day should fly by tomorrow. I feel like I want to go to bed early every day this week so time goes by quickly lol! But I love the night too much, and LO goes to bed at 9, so even if I stay up until 11, it is only 2 hours to work on all my projects I have going.


----------



## Eltjuh

Whahaha I gave in and tested!!! Idiot!! :haha: Thoroughly studied the test aswell :dohh: Bfn ofcourse! To be expected... I don't even know why I did it... I probably won't even have implanted yet if I'm even going to! 

Oh I love the night aswell, LO goes to bed at 6.30-7ish so I've got about 3 hrs just with hubby cause I usually go to bed at 10. But my friend texted me earlier that she doesn't need me to take her son to nursery tomorrow, so hubby is gonna be taking Lucas tomorrow morning, so I can have a lay-in. 
Hubby can't have more than 6 or so hours of sleep cause he gets headaches if he sleeps too much! And considering he's not working atm I can have almost as many lay-ins as I want :haha: I love sleeping in, cause I'm always tired! I swear I have a chronic tiredness thing going on! :haha:

Keep having these twinges low down, kind of on both sides of my uterus though.. left side seems more stingy/stabby and right feels more like pressure.... It's sort of just above where your groin is, if that makes sense.... It makes me feel like maybe something is happening, but then at the same time I'm trying to keep myself down to earth and not get too excited cause I'll be pretty upset if it's a bfn this month if I get too excited! :shrug: I don't know!!! 

Sorry for the mental health issues going on here :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

No mental health issues at all, I do worse... I just went back and looked at threads from 2011 that I posted before getting my bfp and looked at my old symptoms... and they seem to have started around 4 dpo but those may have been in my head that early, but it even included weepiness at a wedding planner reality show. Who knows. I "had a feeling" at 5 dpo, but I had that last month too.

I am always tired too, I could sleep all day if I was able to lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I know what you mean... i kind of 'have a feeling' now, but as you know i don't really wanna have a feeling as i don't want to be disappointed again.... i'd rather not have any hope and get my bfp than get my hopes up just to have them crushed!
But like you said i've had a 'feeling' before and i was wrong, though 1 time i 'just knew' and i was right (with our mc)

I'm in bed about to go to sleep but hubby keeps snorring..... great! Haha

Night night :)


----------



## Naaxi

Plug his nose :haha: Hubby snores and drives me bonkers but I have difficulty hearing out of one ear, so when life hands you lemons, make lemonade lol... So I sleep on my good ear when he is being rediculous.

I know what you mean about getting your hopes up. Mine are already up, though, so might as well run with it. If I am not pregnant though, I plan on having a drink or two the week of AF.


----------



## prettyjen82

Holy shitake!!! at 9DPO!!

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag76/prettyjen82/photo2_zps75c9208e.jpg


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh hunny congrats!!!!!!!! :dance::happydance::headspin: That is amazing! Happy and healthy nine months, hun! :D You must be over the moon!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay! Congrats! I knew it! So happy for you!

Ok.now it's our turn caitlyn :) i'm so tempted to test again right now as i just woke up.... my temp went down a little but not too much so nothing to worry about....


----------



## Eltjuh

OOPS I did it again!!! :haha: :blush:

Here's some pictures... I thought I could see something, which looks a bit like an indent again, like the other batch of tests I had last month, but not as bad, but also looks like it might have a very faint pink colour to it..... But I might be making that up!! Guess I'll just have to keep testing!! Don't think you'll be able to see much in the pictures though.... 
First pic was taken around 5 minutes, under a lamp. The other 3 were in natural light probably about 10-15 minutes after.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00715.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7









CAM00716.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 7









CAM00717.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6









CAM00718.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prettyjen82

Thank you so much ladies!!! Not sure what to think yet:happydance::wacko::happydance:

I will be checking in to see those BFP!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just be happy and enjoy it!!! :) H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh Ella, I see the line in the last midstream in natural light for sure, and I think I see it on the dip strip! I hope this is the start to your bfp!! And Jen, I am so happy for you, lady!

So guess who got some crosshairs :D On an unexpected day, though lol. And my coverline seems low compared to where I would place it. But oh well, it's there and says I am 4 dpo instead of 2 or 3 lol. I would have liked to have it move forward to the last positive and last day we got an insemination but oh well, I will just have to hope that they are fast swimmers :)


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: they're all the same test Caitlyn!! :haha: I just took it out the case, cause it has this plastic window over it and I like taking it off as it gives a glare sometimes or a shadow. Do you see any (very light) colour to it though??? 
I hope if it is something it'll show darker tomorrow.... 

OOOOOHHH.... Crosshairs!!! Congrats!! :happydance: It looks a bit odd though that your coverline is so low, considering your pre-O temps are higher than the coverline... What happens if you keep that last high temp in (on cd18)??? 
You definitely ovulated though, but I'd say maybe you're 3 dpo today instead....
Oh well, you still timed your insems properly! :) 
When are you gonna start testing???


----------



## Naaxi

It's too faint in the pictures to really tell if I can see colour :( But I sure hope there is!! Can't wait for you to pee on more things! :D Maybe this is all of our lucky month and we can all be bump buddies together!

Nothing I do to my chart changes where the crosshairs are, I have tried numerous things. It is damn sure I Oed then lol. Guess we will see if it changes its mind tomorrow like yours did lol! Until then, I guess I am 4dpo. And I am thinking of testing maybe on the 30th? Or the 1st? 11dpo was when I got my bfp with my son, so I think I want to wait for that again. Seeing so many bfns last month was hard.


----------



## Eltjuh

Test on the 1st  It's my wedding anniversary :) 

I hope it's all of ours lucky month too!! Fingers crossed eh?! 
And I also can't wait to pee on more sticks


----------



## Naaxi

Lol we will see how long I can hold out. At least I have a BBQ for my brother's birthday on Saturday to distract me. I'll be 8dpo so very possible I will have symptoms by then... I know the first time around the food from the restaurant attached to my work next door smelled so amazing I needed to go get some lol. But my brother is an awesome cook, so it os possible I will just demolish my plate even if I'm not pregnant lol :rofl: My guess is I will be symptom spotting the glaringly obvious things, but eith rationalization this time. Like I have cramps and a stretchy feeling but it could be hormones that get ready for a baby every time, regardless of fertilization.

But my fingers and toes are crossed that we all get to be bump buddies together. Come on January babies :dance: You would be due around the 6th and I would be due around the 10th :D How awesome would that be?


----------



## Eltjuh

That would be awesome!!! Also, I'd be 2 weeks late  So you'd probably have yours first :haha:

Come on eggies!! IMPLANT!!!! Get that nice little nest in there!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Yes! Implant, eggies! You can do it! :dance::happydance::headspin: It's the implantation dance hahaha!


----------



## Eltjuh

My cramps have sort of stopped... which is kind of annoying cause it's nice to have 'symptoms' but at the same time if it's implantation it's bound to stop at some point.... Every now and then there's a little something.... 

Ugh, I don't know!!! :shrug:

Test again tomorrow! I'll be sure to update you and post pictures  haha


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> My cramps have sort of stopped... which is kind of annoying cause it's nice to have 'symptoms' but at the same time if it's implantation it's bound to stop at some point.... Every now and then there's a little something....
> 
> Ugh, I don't know!!! :shrug:
> 
> Test again tomorrow! I'll be sure to update you and post pictures  haha

I hope both of you are kU!!! That would be awesome!! I've been having cramp very low in abdomen for two day now. Seems to be worse when I lay down. Feels light pressure and then so e af type cramps will come up. :(.


----------



## diamondlove33

prettyjen82 said:


> I hope both of you are kU!!! That would be awesome!! I've been having cramp very low in abdomen for two day now. Seems to be worse when I lay down. Feels light pressure and then so e af type cramps will come up. :(.


Hey guys havent been on this thread in a while! *Eltjuh and Naaxi* I SO have my fingers crossed that this is your guys' month! 

Pretty Jen - Dont worry it's super common.. I got the so much the first couple wks I SWORE I was going to miscarry or start AF and that it was only chemical. .. but so far my little bean is hanging on in there :) <3 .. But I still get crampy every once in a while.. everyone has told me [including my doctor] that its your uterus stretching and everything in there is moving around 
Good luck to you!


----------



## prettyjen82

Thank you so much! You have eased my mind some. That's all. Can think about is its ectopic, chemical or I'm going to miscarry. I've heard the first week or so after you find out is the worst for cramps.


----------



## Naaxi

Diamondlove! I actually just went and stalked some of your posts today, I was wondering how you were doing! Glad things are going well for you :) And Jen, I remember having those feelings PLUS I had bright red spotting all throughout my first trimester and panicked every time. But things turned out fine and my doc didn't find a reason for the bleeding.


----------



## diamondlove33

prettyjen82 said:


> Thank you so much! You have eased my mind some. That's all. Can think about is its ectopic, chemical or I'm going to miscarry. I've heard the first week or so after you find out is the worst for cramps.

Thats actually probably true.. mine were pretty bad that first week but they've eased up .. now i kinda like them b/c it's little reminders that i'm growing! I was so bad I called my dr and MADE him give me an U/S at 5 wks to make sure it wasn't ectopic hahhaa


----------



## Eltjuh

prettyjen82 said:


> Thank you so much! You have eased my mind some. That's all. Can think about is its ectopic, chemical or I'm going to miscarry. I've heard the first week or so after you find out is the worst for cramps.

For me the cramps were worst at 6 weeks I think, I even rang my doctor to make sure it was ok, he said the same thing diamondlove said, it's just your uterus stretching! I thought it was maybe ectopic as I read it's most commonly found out that it's ectopic at 6 weeks - Don't mean to worry you!! I'm sure you're fine!!!

Just try to relax and go with it! Soon enough you'll have your first scan and you can see that little baby wriggling around in there! :hugs:



Speaking of which, my sister has her first (12wk) scan tomorrow night.... It's her first baby, pretty excited for her!!


----------



## Naaxi

Another announcement from friends falling pregnant so I am broody. :hissy:

Listening to music and doing some knotwork as Rowan naps. Gotta get out of my pout.


----------



## Eltjuh

I dug my test out the bin again!! :haha: Had another look and it's all dried up now... it kind of looks darker now it's dry.....It wouldn't do that if it was just an indent right?? Or am I just making things up now so that I can keep thinking it's a bfp?? (haha found a new meaning for bfp - big faint positive :rofl: though it should really be a vfp - very faint positive :haha:)

Ahw Caitlyn!! Cheer up! You'll get your bfp soon enough!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you to get your bfp this month!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Finished the bracelet for my step daughter and feeling a bit better now. 

Show me pics Ella!! I wanna see! Sooo hope it isn't an indent and it is your bfp! I drive myself bonkers with tests looking at them more than once so I don't put them in the trash, I don't kid myself that I wont keep looking at them hahaha! Even if they are stark white. Once I get AF I toss them. I so so hope that yours is bfp even if it is vfp ;) Come on eggies! Do your stuff and nestle in nice and cozy in your new home for nine months :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for getting the bracelet done!! :) And for feeling better! :thumbup: You'll be able to test soon enough, just think: it's only a week away!!! 

Now that I looked at my test again to take a picture for you it didn't seem very obvious/dark anymore.... I'm probably just imagining it! :dohh: I make myself go crazy!!! 

Here's the pic though - Will update again in the morning when I've done a new test 
 



Attached Files:







CAM00719.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Naaxi

For crying out loud I have rewritten this three times because bnb keeps crashing before submitting it. I didn't expect you to still be on. I see a shadow still and hopefully you aren't unlucky in having twi bad boxes and this is the start to your bfp!


----------



## Naaxi

Teeny tiniest bit of blood in my cm... is 4/5 dpo too early for that? Hope it is a good sign anyways. And have a constant pain near my belly button. It is the same pain I get when I have a cyst but in a slightly different spot, closer to my belly button than usual. Praying this is it :) Come on May 1st! Heehee.


----------



## Eltjuh

Sounds good! Ooh getting all excited for both of us now! I know you might be asleep but have to get this out of my head. Took my temp at my usual time of 7am (20 minutes ago) and it was a whopping 36.97 never been that high! :happydance: BUT i'm scared that maybe it was just cause i'd been tossing and turning a little the past hr or so probably and i was feeling quite warm.... but i don't know whether that can affectyour bbt....i'm gonna test around 9.30 cause hubby will be out so IF i do get a bfp i can come up with a nice way to surprise him :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Meeeeeeh!!!! :cry: It's a :bfn: I'm like 99.9% sure it's a bfn!! Really hoped there was something there at least, even if it's just a tiny little bit of pink!!! 
Argh :growlmad: I hate this!!!! 

Here's the pics (all same test, just different light)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00720.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









CAM00721.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 1









CAM00725.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eltjuh

I caved and did my one and only FRER, NOTHING!!! :dohh: 
I guess it's just too early! I'm not ready to give up just yet.... If my temp drops dramatically tomorrow I'll know AF is on it's way... 
But I guess technically I could be 8dpo today rather than 9dpo... So it's still early! 

FX!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00728.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1









CAM00729.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> I caved and did my one and only FRER, NOTHING!!! :dohh:
> I guess it's just too early! I'm not ready to give up just yet.... If my temp drops dramatically tomorrow I'll know AF is on it's way...
> But I guess technically I could be 8dpo today rather than 9dpo... So it's still early!
> 
> FX!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the BFN, but it is still early!! :) By looking at your chart, you are KU. GL and FX for you!!

PS is BnB dragging lately soooo slow


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw thank you! :) Hopefully I'll get a bfp like yours soon!!! 
Just gonna keep testing! Won't give up until my temp goes down or AF shows!


----------



## Naaxi

Loving your chart, Ella, even if you did get a bfn, i think it might just be too early. Sooooo mine changed to where I would have put my coverline but not my O, would have moved that back one... But by my chart I am now 3dpo instead of 5 and the spotting must have been something else even though I haven't had sex in a few days. And the cramps are probably something else as well... because attaching at 2dpo sounds incorrect... and perhaps dangerous /ectopic. I would have put me at 4dpo today though... it is probably my missing important temp lol... bummed out. And still have the cramps in the one spot.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd say maybe 4 or 5 dpo for you! It's a bummer that you didn't get that temp.... It's so annoying when that happens! Like I said before: whenever you have it, you don't need it. And when you need it, you don't have it! :dohh:
Must've been something else if you're only 3dpo.... :shrug: 
Fingers crossed we'll both find out soon!!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah. It moves my test date to the 2nd at the earliest, that will be 11 dpo. I am so impatient though lol. I wanna know now, Ellaaaaaa! Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I know!!! Trust me!! I feel like that ALL day, even if I've done a test in the morning.... :haha: Feel like using a new test every time I go to the toilet!! :rofl:

Gonna test every morning now! Fingers crossed 10dpo will be lucky for me again (if that is indeed what I am tomorrow)
Can't help but wonder whether there is something wrong with my tests.... but then again the frer was negative aswell!
I could swear something is going on down there though... I got loads of twinges again today....


----------



## Naaxi

Twinges are a good thing!! Have you thought of how you're gunna tell DH if you are?


----------



## Eltjuh

Last time I had Lucas give him the test with a post-it on it saying: I think I'm gonna be a big brother... 
I really liked that idea, but I don't really wanna do it exactly like that again as obviously it has bad memories and I don't wanna jynx anything (even though I'm not really supersticious)

Was thinking to do something like that though, with Lucas giving him something... but I was also gonna put a picture of my test on his computer desktop. Maybe I'll make some cupcakes with something on it, like a baby and have Lucas give him that.... Not sure yet... 
Tips are welcome! 

How are you feeling?? I guess there isn't usually much going on around 3dpo.... :nope:


----------



## Naaxi

I was just going to ask hubby if he knew of any plans we had on [due date] or if it would be a good day to expand our family lol. Kinda boring, but we are straight forward. I like your cupcake idea! Maybe make a few all with baby clues- a bottle, a plus sign, a diaper etc.

And not too much going on. Cramps in the same spot by my belly button and lots of gas haha. And a good feeling. But that's all lol. How about you? How are you feeling?


----------



## Eltjuh

I almost fell asleep on the sofa this afternoon, whilst watching Grey's Anatomy. I did wake up at 7 this morning though and went to bed late last night. I find it hard to know whether the tiredness has anything to do with it, as, like you, I'm always tired :yawn:
Had some stabbing pains in my boobs...they're not sore though! I can't remember when they started getting sore with Lucas, according to my 'records' they were sore at 10dpo, but I don't know whether that was ACTUALLY sore or just made up :haha: And with mc my boobs weren't sore at all, but maybe that was because obviously something wasn't right..... :shrug:

What are you upto today??? I've not done a lot, as usual :haha: I tested, stared at my test for a long time... then tested again and stared at that one for ages.... then picked Lucas up from nursery - he did REALLY well!!! And then just sat around watching Grey's Anatomy and played with Lucas a bit after he woke from his nap. Made him some dinner and hoovered my house. And now I'm waiting for my dinner - hubby is getting fish and chips!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Oh yumm I want fish and chips! Lol. We aren't doing too much today, it is going up to 8 today so probably going for a walk later on but for now just lounging around.

My boobs never hurt the entire pregnancy with my son. I waited for it to happen but nope. Maybe since I had severe MS until the end, someone took pity on me lol.


----------



## Naaxi

Definitely spotting and haven't had sex in a while. So either a good sign or something I need to get checked out...


----------



## Eltjuh

hmm.... See how it is later on today or maybe tomorrow and if it's still there you might have to get it checked out.... I don't think implantation bleeding is supposed to last longer than a day at most right??? But I've never had it, so no idea! I wish I had it sometimes, cause then I'd be pretty sure!! :haha:

I'm stuffed after that fish&chips! We always order the small one but it's always so big!! haha Nice though! 

Well maybe I won't have to worry too much about it if my boobs don't hurt if I get my bfp then!

Oh and I'm soooo stuck on level 65 on candy crush! I CAN NOT do it!!! argh!! frustrating when you keep trying and trying but you just can't do it!


----------



## Naaxi

I am stuck on 30 at the moment. The stupid ingredients don't all come down... grr.

And I spotted for three days before taking a test with Rowan. And continued all throughout first tri. And it wasn't old blood either, it was always pink or bright red but never tons. It just seems early but I have googled it and it seems it can happen anywhere between 2 to 14 dpo. So I am hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope so!!! As long as you know what's going on or you feel comfortable/not worried about it! Really hope you get your bfp this month!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

I hope we both get our bfps!! So much for trying not to symptom spot... and my body did it to me this time! Cause now that I am spotting, I hafta look for other things! Lol. Come on May 2nd hurry up so I can test! Though I bet I will test early. Feel like joining Rowan on his nap... My phone is nearly dead anyways so maybe I will just rest for a bit. I want to go for a walk later anyways, so being rested won't hurt. And I have to stay up late tonight so a nap sounds good lol.


----------



## Naaxi

The one time I'd like a bit of a nap os the one time he decides to nap for only an hour lol! Also, spotting seems to be slowing down. Think I'd get a result on a test this early? HAHAHA! Man what makes ttc turn us batty?!


----------



## Eltjuh

Give it a couple of days, 2 at least.... IF it is implantation then you need at least 2 days for it to get into your urine... if not more! 
I'm not sure when I would've implanted, I'd say sunday or monday.... cramps were worst then... IF I did, that is!! 

Kids always work that way don't they! That's why I never bother :haha: Whenever I get up with Lucas and hope he has a lay-in Lucas will get up early, or normal time and then when hubby is the one that is getting up with him he'll get up late!! :dohh: But I get a lot of lay-ins... It's nice that hubby gets headaches if he sleeps too much :haha: not the headaches, but the always getting up early part :rofl: I hate getting up early! I'm taking advantage of hubby's 'services' as long as it lasts  Cause once he gets a job again, or we have another little bubba I'll have to do it all again! 

I'm off to bed now! Gonna play candy crush on my phone and then go to sleep!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol in two days I will only be 5dpo that sounds waaay too early for a bfp LOL and if it is a bfp and then a chemical my heart would break. I will try to wait for the 30th or the 1st at the earliest.

I am so lucky right now that Rowan loves sleep as much as his mummah. But I doubt the next will be the same sadly. And I need eight hours or I become a monster.


----------



## Naaxi

Spotting more again. Maybe AF is coming 5 days early... We will see if my temp plummets in the morning I guess... this is all so frustrating. I am kind of gutted that it hasn't worked or that there is something wrong. Spotting this early doesn't seem normal.


----------



## Eltjuh

:bfn: STUPID :bfn: !!! :cry: I'm starting to think I'm out now!! 
I know technically it's still early, but I can't help but 'expect' a bfp at 10dpo if I'm gonna get one, cause I did both times before!
I can't imagine the sperm surviving that long anyway 3-4 days.... Especially affected by anti-depressants (even if the doc said it won't do anything...)

Feeling pretty down at the moment! This is exactly why I didn't want to hope for anything, but my stupid BBT made me!!! :cry:


Sorry for the whinge, just needed to get it out!!


----------



## Naaxi

No, that's what I am here for. And I am so sorry that it was a bfn for you :( :hugs: I still have hope for you that you just implanted late and it will be a few more days for you. I don't know what's going on with me. Going to sleep though and we will see how the spotting is in the morning. Guess if AF is here it is better she come now than later. But I still have a feeling this is my month. Just wish I knew... gah. Sleep. Talk to you in the morn :) When I am 4dpo... again... lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

HA! that's when all this started - 4 dpo  
Can't wait to find out if you are!! You never know, considering you were spotting with Rowan aswell!! 

I just wish it was sunday already and AF would show up, or not! Just want to know now, and it's only thursday!! Had enough!! :growlmad:

How are you still awake?? It's like 1.30 over there! Well, 12.45 when you wrote your reply I guess  (It's about 7hrs difference right??)

Lucas wanted to paint a minute ago but he didn't want to wear his apron so he's not painting! And I'm in a crappy mood now!


----------



## Eltjuh

NO!! I'm not doing it!!! - Just saw a picture of someone having a positive on a digital and a negative (or very very faint) on a line test - same tests as I'm using so naturally I now want to go and pee on my digital test!!! 
NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Don't do it!!!! 

But I want to!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## Naaxi

Eek, wait for the digital, they need more hcg. And seeing the words "not pregnant" is crushing. And sorry you're in a foul mood. It is funny how their moods affect us eh? Lol. But you gotta stick to your rules.

I was up late because I have to finish a pair of shoes I sold on Etsy and ship them out tomorrow. I was only able to finish one shoe before Derek got cranky and wanted me to go to sleep though. I sit in bed andmake them lol. I'm a night owl though, but now I am up early. (So tired and cranky haha)

I am so confused. Temp went up today, which is a great sign, means the spotting can't be AF, right? Super tempted to take a test. It will be negative. Don't test. Don't test. Don't test. Too early for either outcome. :rofl: Clearly I am insane. Ellaaaaaa I wanna pee on something.


----------



## prettyjen82

So sorry about BFN. I peed on a digi the same day I peed on a FRER. I didnt even hold pee for a while and it came back "Pregnant" I was shocked bc the FRER barely showed a line with FMU. It may be best to wait. Oh and the 10miu Internet cheapies i bought are still only showing a very very faint line..Waist of money..come on implantation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and BFP's!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hey Jen, has the news sunk in yet? How are you feeling? Are you waiting to announce or have you screamed it to the world yet? :D


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Spotting more again. Maybe AF is coming 5 days early... We will see if my temp plummets in the morning I guess... this is all so frustrating. I am kind of gutted that it hasn't worked or that there is something wrong. Spotting this early doesn't seem normal.

Naaxi! Maybe implantation bleeding? FX for you.. and Eltjuh you're not out until AF shows - have faith.. but not too much, I know how hard it is when you get your hopes up


and jen how are you feeling?


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks, diamond! I sure hope it is implantation but it started the late evening of what ff says is my 2dpo... and although google says implantation can happen anywhere from 2 to 16dpo, I have a hard time completely believing it is what it is lol. I sure hope so though. If I am not knocked up this month I am going to be sooo crushed. I have a feeling I am and I am spotting with a temp rise... so it just seems too odd of a cycle to be nothing.


----------



## Eltjuh

Too late!! About 5 minutes after I wrote it I did the digital :rofl: Lucas was downstairs crying for daddy, who had just left and I was like, as I have to go downstairs anyway (we have our living room upstairs, bit weird, but that's the way these houses are built) I thought I'd do the digi :haha: Can't believe how stupid I am!! Just wanted to snap that test in 2 :rofl:
Was pretty annoyed after and upset. And to top it off, when I asked hubby if he thought I was crazy, he said: no, I just don't get why you let it 'control' your life! That did not go down well with me.... Men just don't understand do they! It's not like I wanna think about it all day!! :dohh: Just can't help it!!
Anyway, we bought some superdrug tests earlier cause hubby doesn't really trust the cheap ones and hubby hid them for me, as I don't wanna waste them.... So I'm gonna keep testing with the ones I've got cause they're cheapies anyway!

I really hope we both are pregnant aswell Naaxi!!
Can't wait to see what your temp is gonna do and can't wait to squint at pictures of your tests!! haha

I'm trying to hold on to a little hope that maybe I'm only 9dpo today (as that's what FF said at first) and that maybe I am 10dpo tomorrow and maybe I'll get a positive then! Just REALLY don't want to see that temp dropping tomorrow!


----------



## Naaxi

We'll do the temp stay up dance! :dance::happydance::headspin: Hahaha! So I was dumb and took a test. :haha: I have no self control. What is wrong with me?! Jeez. Oh well. It might put a logical head on my shoulders. I don't think I have any symptoms really. Nothing new to my tww anyways. Cramping, excess saliva, and occasionally mild nausea. The only newcomer is the spotting. Whih has only been there when I wipe, but definitely still there.

And hubby doesn't understand and thinks I am crazy.But it is very hard not to obsess. Yesterday I told him I need his feedback and he said he realy didn't know what to say or do so I told him to just hug ne and he didn't even do that. Pout. Sometimes I feel very alone in all this.


----------



## Eltjuh

I know, I feel like hubby doesn't really care what happens most of the time.... I know he wants it too, at least that's what he says so I go by that, but sometimes it feels like he doesn't care! I told him earlier today, I said: either you don't know how much I want it, or you just don't want it yourself - cause he said that he didn't get why I obsess over it so much!

I can't believe you tested :haha: Take it it was the obvious outcome then - bfn.... ??? 
I posted my chart on countdown to pregnancy to get some votes on it and at the moment it's 88% positive (14 votes) and 13% negative (2 votes) (should be 12% negative technically or 87% positive, cause otherwise it's 101% in total :haha: I know, I'm weird! :dohh:)

Your 'symptoms' are sounding good though!


----------



## Naaxi

I haven't seen a place to post charts on countdown to pregnancy. But I do really like the look of yours. And of course my test was bfn. I can't believe how weak I am LOL. I hope that I can wait now to pee on something. Like jeez lol!

Took another nap today with Rowan. Starting to think thst is a sign, I hsve napped with him in forever. I normally feel I have too much to do so it outweighs the fatigue. Guess we will see! 

And the only reason my hubby "wants" it is because he sees how badly I want it. Sigh.


----------



## Naaxi

Four days until AF if I go by my semi usual 28 days, and still spotting so I think it might be the bitch teasing me. I'm kinda bummed.


----------



## Eltjuh

Surely it would be too early after ovulation? How long is your lp usually? Mine is 12 days and i'm 11 dpo now (going by monday as my o day, might be tuesday) so i'm expecting af on sunday, maybe monday....
Temp was still high this morning! 36.96 and it's not like i was hot, we even slept with the window open. Whereas other nights i've been all hot and sweaty waking up several times during the night...i can't make my own temp go up can i? :shrug:
Fngers crossed for a positive test soon! Could really do with one right now.

You having naps could definitely be a good sign! Hopefully it is! Hurry up and get to next week so you can test! I wanna know now :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and i forgot to say, i just uploaded my chart in the pregnancy test gallery (unsure category) on countdown to pregnancy, seen other people do it before so i thought i would too!


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha Ella! Good morning to you :) I am still finishing these darn shoes, juat taking a break as I noticed you replied :D 

Loving your chart, lady! Eek I want you to pee on things, hahaha! Hurry and get your bfp already! :haha:

And we have been over this, I don't know how long my usual LP is. I (apparently) always O later than cd 16, usually around 19, and always have a cycle between 28 and 31 days. So I think I have a short LP, and pwrhaps that is why I spot. I was never successful at charting before this month, to tell you the truth. I gave up while trying to temp while trying for my son and relied on OPKs which was recommended by my fertility specialist. :shrug: So I would say a LP of 8-10 days?


----------



## Naaxi

And is it just me or does your chart look triphastic maybe? Could be my tired brain I guess. Oh!!! So my tummy itches. Taking that as a good sign.


----------



## Naaxi

Alright, finally finished the shoes and am off to bed now :) Talk to you later! Have a good morning!


----------



## Eltjuh

If you O on cd16 and get AF on cd 29 (making your cycle 28 days) your lp would be 12 days. If you O on cd19 and have a 28 day cycle (meaning AF on cd29) your LP would be 9 days. But then if you'd O on cd19 and have a 31 day cycle it would be an LP of 12 days again... Let's see what your chart does and when AF starts, IF it does!! I have high hopes for you!! :happydance:

I don't think my chart is triphasic yet, I'd say it would have to spike up above 37 for it to go triphasic. Tested again this morning and I said to hubby: I give up, there's nothing there, either there's something wrong with these tests or there's something else going on (with me). And he looked at the test and went: I see something, very very faint!! :dohh: I was like: is it pink though?? and he said it looked very very faint pink yes! :shrug: I don't know... I'm supposed to be the one with line-eye think hubby caught it from me! I don't really see it!!! :nope: But here's some pics so you can judge for yourself! 

Oh and yay for finishing the shoes!!! I went to the shop yesterday to get some wool for the blanket I was knitting but the colour I needed, from the brand I needed was out of stock and has been for about 2 months apparently!! :dohh: So now I can't do my blanket at all!! Have to wait till it gets back in stock, as I can't really use a different brand as the colours might be slightly different!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00734.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10









CAM00735.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8









CAM00736.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Naaxi

Hunny, there is undeniably a line there. But I cannot tell on the computer if I see pink (I can never tell if it is pink or not when this faint and not in person) but my fingers sure are crossed for you! How soon did you take this photo? And your chart is so lovely... I am hopeful for you!

5dpo. The days are draaaaging lol! It is just cause I need to knoooow isn't it?! Lol. Man why am I up so early? Maybe I'll just go pee then go back to sleep. I just wanted to read my temp lol! Hasn't dipped :dance:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1366985162700.jpg
File size: 207 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Naaxi

P.s. I am now 80% sure about myself. Acid reflux after eating porridge... same as with my son.


----------



## Eltjuh

Come on, we're both gonna be pregnant at the same time!!! That would be AWESOME!!!! And that would mean everyone on this thread is pregnant (right?!) 
Getting all excited now, thanks for tweaking for me, didn't know you were a secret tweaker!! :winkwink:

People on my april testers thread are telling me to test with a frer, but I don't have any. Hope hubby will let me test on the other tests we got yesterday soon, cause I wanna know!!!
Just hope that if I am pregnant it's gonna be a sticky one this time.... 

Time needs to hurry up so we can both find out for definite!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

That would be sooo amazing <3 Maybe you could figure out how to move this thread to first tri if we all are, cause it's just you and me left waiting for our bfp! And I am fairly sure I will get mine. And I am fairly sure you have already got yours. I soo hope it isn't a chemial and that it is a sticky bean for you! (Same with me) 

I already had a talking to with my tum hahaha :blush:


----------



## prettyjen82

OMG!! How awesome would that be!! ALL of us prego!! Come on BFP'ssss


----------



## Eltjuh

Just had another look as I was getting my dinner... and took the plasticy thingy off and can definitely see a faint faint pink line there, same width as the control line aswell!! I get to test with one of the other tests tomorrow!! :) YAY :happydance:


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh!! DEFINATELY your BFP!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Naaxi

Omg Ella I just grabbed my test feom yesterday and swear there is a suuuuuper faint splotch now... will attach in a few.


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> Just had another look as I was getting my dinner... and took the plasticy thingy off and can definitely see a faint faint pink line there, same width as the control line aswell!! I get to test with one of the other tests tomorrow!! :) YAY :happydance:


If it is a BFP, which im sure it is, what will your EDD be ?


----------



## Naaxi

https:// https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b%20and%20b/PicsArt_1366997515771.jpg

Having troubles attaching the photo, may have to crop it...

Or just follow this link if it doesn't show above...

https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b and b/PicsArt_1366997515771.jpg

Remembering this is a photo taken 24 hours later.


----------



## Eltjuh

FF says EDD would be 6th of January, but I have a feeling that goes off ovulation day??? 
I went on babycentre.co.uk due date calculator and that says 2nd of January. NHS website says 5th of January, so somewhere in January.... plus and extra 2 weeks, cause my family is always late when it comes to giving birth.... My son was 13 days late!

I think there MIGHT be something VERY faint there naaxi, but not sure... do another one tomorrow, considering you did this one yesterday...you'd have like the earliest ever positive pregnancy test result though!! EVER!! :haha:


----------



## prettyjen82

I think I see something! but I had a IC do that last cycle after it dried :( I really hope this is your BFP!! I had indigestion at lie 4DPO..Didnt matter what I ate..It was really weird, but I knew it was a good sign!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> FF says EDD would be 6th of January, but I have a feeling that goes off ovulation day???
> I went on babycentre.co.uk due date calculator and that says 2nd of January. NHS website says 5th of January, so somewhere in January.... plus and extra 2 weeks, cause my family is always late when it comes to giving birth.... My son was 13 days late!
> 
> 
> 
> I think there MIGHT be something VERY faint there naaxi, but not sure... do another one tomorrow, considering you did this one yesterday...you'd have like the earliest ever positive pregnancy test result though!! EVER!! :haha:

From what ive read its based off you first day of your last period??? I could be wrong


----------



## prettyjen82

My EDD is Jan 2 My 1st day of last period was March 28


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I am taking it with a grain of salt of course, but super excited for when I can test... thinking I will try on cd 8 (but seeing as I just did another IC, I don't know if I can hold out hahahaaa) whatever. I am pretty sure there is a lil bean in there. Eek. Fingers soo crossed for us Ella, lets join the others heehee :D


----------



## diamondlove33

FX for you Naaxi, how many DPO are you?


----------



## Eltjuh

:rofl: Naaxi!!! You should really stop peeing on things!! :angel: hahaha :haha:

My first day of last period was also 28th of march Jen!! I think it depends on how long your cycle usually is though... Cause I had to fill that in on the NHS website... and FF puts my EDD at 6th of January I think... my phone is empty so can't check. Cause for some reason I can get the Pregnancy Monitor on my phone but on the website on my laptop it says it's only for VIPs! :shrug:
But 40 weeks from the 28th is the 2nd of January! Oh well, guess we'll find out on our first scan if I am pregnant!


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> :rofl: Naaxi!!! You should really stop peeing on things!! :angel: hahaha :haha:
> 
> My first day of last period was also 28th of march Jen!! I think it depends on how long your cycle usually is though... Cause I had to fill that in on the NHS website... and FF puts my EDD at 6th of January I think... my phone is empty so can't check. Cause for some reason I can get the Pregnancy Monitor on my phone but on the website on my laptop it says it's only for VIPs! :shrug:
> But 40 weeks from the 28th is the 2nd of January! Oh well, guess we'll find out on our first scan if I am pregnant!

Thats crazy!!! Did you set up an appt?


----------



## Naaxi

Ella it's a true addiction I swear! :rofl: But I won't test for a few days noe. I have two more ICs and two CB non digitals.


----------



## Eltjuh

no, cause I'm not sure if I'm pregnant yet haha... I'm not going to see a doctor until I get a digi confirmation or a very dark line :haha: 
And even then it'll probably be a while before we'll get a date for a scan.


----------



## Naaxi

Because I am spotting I think my doc would want to make sure baby has implantwd in the proper spot, but not sure. It is free here either way to go get confirmation so as soon as I get a +, I will make an appointment.


----------



## Eltjuh

It's gone all quiet on here!! 

I'm just about to go to sleep actually, but thought I'd check in... :) 
Can't wait to test again... but scared to at the same time, and also scared to take my temp just in case it goes down!! :wacko:


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> It's gone all quiet on here!!
> 
> I'm just about to go to sleep actually, but thought I'd check in... :)
> Can't wait to test again... but scared to at the same time, and also scared to take my temp just in case it goes down!! :wacko:

Good luck! Good vibes your way, have a niiiice night of sleep and test tomorrow. I think this is it. :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

I am hoping for you hunny!! Hoping both of us get our bfps in the next week or so!!

I have noticed yesterday and today it is kinda quiet on here. Must be that the weather is warming up finally :) I am so tired today, and pressure in my uterus all day. I need a distraction! Haha. I wanna know already.

Think I will make another bracelet or headband.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well..... I officially don't know what to think anymore..... Temp was up a bit again this morning 37.02 (never ever been that high!!!) And at 12dpo my temp is usually around 36.40 Then I got all excited and peed on a superdrug stick - NOTHING!!! :saywhat: Then I decided to dip the other test in there aswell, the ones I've been using and that has nothing either :cry: WHAT'S going on????? :shrug: 
Feeling pretty annoyed this morning!! 
The other test I did yesterday is dry now and has a clear line there, which is also pink/purple to me.... CONFUSED is not the word!!! :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry forgot to post pictures!! 
First pic is the superdrug test, 2nd pic is the one from yesterday and 3rd is the one from this morning
 



Attached Files:







CAM00737.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5









CAM00742.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5









CAM00743.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eltjuh

this is REALLY weird!! I don't see anything in the pictures here or when I just look at them on my laptop (with the windows gallery thing) but when I look at them on countdown to pregnancy I definitely see something on the asda test (the ones I'd been using all along) 
Here's a link: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=122944


----------



## Naaxi

I don't know if it is because they are nice and small thumbnails on my phone but before I enlarge them I definitely see a line on all of them. I don't know if I told you about it, but there was a story I read of a mum carrying TWINS and got clear negatives right up until the day after her missed period. And the fact that your temp went UP on 12dpo instead of waaaaay down is a huuuge sign hunny
I know not having the test proof is annoying, but I am pretty confident this is it for you. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that your temp doesn't drop tomorrow either. And then you will know. What are your symptoms?


----------



## Eltjuh

You're freaking me out!!! I've been thinking about twins a lot lately... for some weird reason....Maybe it was to do with the fact I felt like pinching/twinges on both sides in my uterus at one point... but I don't know.... 
I have no idea what's going on! 

Cervix is high aswell!! it was soft-ish too.... I read on one of my old threads from when ttc Lucas that it was high and soft a couple of days before I found out I was pregnant... My cm seems wet though, rather than creamy.
I kind of have a feeling I'm pregnant, but that's mainly based on my temps and that test from yesterday.
I'm gonna do a frer later - just got some in the shop. People on another thread have been saying I should do one.. though I'm pretty sure it'll probably come out negative aswell! 
I'm really scared my temp will drop tomorrow, but surely if I was gonna get AF my temps would've been more similar to the past 2 cycles??? right??? And dropped earlier aswell, like it did then??? :shrug:


Sorry I'm asking so many questions and being so loopy :dohh:

How are YOU feeling?? Still feeling confident about yourself?? Are you still spotting??? 
Can't wait to find out if you're pregnant! It would be sooo cool!!!


----------



## Naaxi

I don't think it is twins for you, just saying twins means more hcg so you would think they would test positive sooner. My cm is somewhere between creamy and wet, I hink cm is a good sign regardless cause you usually dry up right before AF, don't you? Most people do, anyways. If you can, maybe wait on the tests, let your hcg grow... or throw that out the window and do what I do and test all the time heehee!! Your pattern has been dropping at 12dpo, not going up, so just with that alone... it sucks how stressful this all is.

As for me, I still think I am in. Like 90% and won't go higher without a test. Still some pressure, not as much but spotting has stopped and I am pretty hungry, but I get like that before AF sonetimes too. I guess onky time will tell for me, but my temp went up again today lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow your temp is going really well!!! I think you might be!!! 
Do another test, pee on some things for me!! :rofl:
I am not gonna stop testing, cause I know I can't :haha: I'm gonna wait until I'm about to burst and then do the frer I got and leave the other one for sometime next week... probably when I've run out of those ones with the purple cap I've been doing (only got 3 left!!) So at the moment I've got a total of 6 tests left... 
Hopefully something will show up in the next 5 days (as I'm planning to do 1 in a bit and then 1 every day)

It's a good sign aswell that your spotting stopped!! Have you tested again yet?? Cause you need to upload pictures if you have!! (considering you told me you don't throw them out until AF shows ) :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha I avoided testing today :D I may test tomorrow though maybe. No. The 29th. That's 8 dpo for me so still super early to get a +. I don't wanna keep getting negatives lol! And I only have 2 internet cheapies and 2 clear blue non digital tests left. So will do a cheapie on 8, 10 and then the CB on 12 if 10 was - cause we can't afford more right now. If I get a + all that gets thrown out the window and I will pee on all the sticks... :haha:

Can't wait for you to pee on more things and post pictures!!! Eeeeee! Have you done it yet? :test::test::test:!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just pee on all the sticks :haha: I've not done mine yet, I think I could do a wee right now, but I'd rather wait until I'm bursting :haha:
I'll definitely post a picture though, even if I think it's negative... you seem to have super eyes haha, or you just have major line-eye :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Gasp! How dare you say I have line e- oh wait... you may have a point. Hehehe. But I really do see something in all of your tests. Weeeeee! Going bonkers foe both of us. Hurry up +s so we can all be January bump buddies!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, we'll just have to wait and see till I've peed on something again then!!!
When I was cutting the potatoes earlier I was even contemplating the whole 'bleed on a stick' thing that I've seen around a couple of times!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ok here it is! 

A bucket load of pictures!!! 

1st pic taken around 3 minutes, 2nd pic taken after 10 minutes, 3rd and 4th pic are tweaked, 5th pic is my test from this morning (dried up)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00745.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









CAM00749.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









CAM00750.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7









CAM00751.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









CAM00746.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eltjuh

and this pic is both yesterday's and this morning's test 

Sorry for the overload of pics :haha:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00748.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Naaxi

Those are definitely positive. Vvvfp but still, a line is a line. So I hope by tomorrow your hcg has doubked enough and you get your dark + and I follow. Not spotting anymore. Woo! (For now).

Adding: told you. Spotting again.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm starting to lose hope now... temp went down to 36.86 this morning, was taken slightly early, but only 15 minutes so wouldn't make much of a difference... I'll bet I'm gonna get AF soon in the next 3 days or so!! :cry:
I did test and here's a pic of the result, but I can't see anything in real life, just in the pictures... :wacko: And surely they should be getting darker now?? 
Really annoyed :growlmad:


EDIT: Stupid timedifference!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

The pic didn't attach but I still have hope for you. And my temp took a huge dip today as well. Boo. Guess we will have to wait and see... I am so tired of waiting and seeing lol... I want to be knocked up noooow. Think imma pee on a stick then go back to bed. Heart! Don't lose hope though, sweetums! What of it is a late implantation dip? May explain the vvvvvvfps. :hugs: <3 Either way, I got your back. We will karate chop that :witch: if she dares come near us. It isn't as if your temp plummeted like it usually does at 12 dpo. Nope. You're fine.

Edit: BF effing N. Going back to bed. Hmph. Maybe I am insane & not pregnant at all.


----------



## Eltjuh

true... I'm just scared that maybe it's a chemical and my temp is now dropping for AF to come.... cause it usually drops in little bits about 4 days before AF shows... And it would explain why there isn't really anything on my test.... 

I hate this!!! I just want to know what's going on!!! Feel stupid for almost believing that I was pregnant or that I could possibly be pregnant and now it just feels like the :witch: is just gonna slap me in the face! Why are our bodies so mean that they go: yeah let's make her temp go up and make her think she might be pregnant, just to slap her in the face by AF showing after all!! :cry: 
I'm really depressed today... just laying on the sofa watching Grey's. 

I really want to go out and get Lucas a sandpit but hubby won't let me cause we kind of have no money at the moment!! :S BUT I WANT IT!!! :brat: it'll cheer me up aswell, nice walk downtown, Lucas happy, we can play in the sandpit with him and it's a little bit of retailtherapy!! :brat: 


Hopefully this is your implantation dip!! that would be great!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Aww. Yeah I see both sides of that, I am the one who has to stop the hubby from spending oodles. It sucks because I would love to say "Sure! Let's buy it all! " But then we would be left with no money and therefore no place to live. Money sucks.

Also, I refuse to believe we aren't pregnant. I am. You are. That is final. The universe can suck it if it wants to think differently.


----------



## Eltjuh

I checked my cervix earlier and it was so high I could barely touch it! And it was soft and squidgy and closed! So that could potentially be a good sign.... considering what I posted in the 2ww with Lucas. (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/338952-cervix-cm-symptoms-do-you-think-might.html - first post)
That was about 3 or 4 days before I got my bfp... so fingers crossed.

I'm feeling a bit better now, though I know my temp could technically still drop tomorrow and there could still be the chance of not being pregnant.... Just really hope I am!! 

And really hope you are aswell! Would hate to leave you behind!! (or for you to leave me behind!!)

What are you doing today??? 
Hubby said to me earlier: ok, so where is the cheapest sand pit then??? :haha: I can always convince him. Think we might pick it up tomorrow after we drop Lucas off at nursery, or before we pick him up.... 

Can't wait for you to test again!! You need to show me some pics btw!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Looks like the spotting is getting heavier. One day early as I normally have a 28 day cycle but if I am getting heavier spotting for AF already, she must be here for tomorrow. Just crushed. Had a littlw cry and hug with hubby in the shower. His reasoning for being disappointed is because I will be depressed and grumpy. Eye roll. And he says he was sure I was as well. 

Whatever. Enough feeling sorry for myself. I am not full out bleeding but it is definitely heavier spotting. I don't trust my body anymore though... what a tease.

Either way, still hope you are in so I can follow next month as if you aren't in then next month is when you are taking a break and I wouldnt want to leave you behind. <3 I still say you're in.


----------



## Eltjuh

you never know ,you might be implanting now!! With that dip it would be possible!!! 
Hopefully your temp will shoot up again tomorrow!!!! :hugs:

I'm having some cramps right now, but I think they might be bowel cramps rather than AF cramps, as they are usually more like pressure!


----------



## Naaxi

I guess we will have to wait and see. But I am no longer hopeful. Blah. This sucks lol. Why can't I just not spot if I am? Thatd be great.


----------



## Eltjuh

Because you spotted when you were pregnant with Rowan so this should be a good sign... especially if you never spot when you're not pregnant.... 
See same reasons as for me.... because it's different!!! 

And I'm starting to get sick of seeing or writing: we'll have to wait and see!! Aren't you??? It's so stupid!! :brat:


----------



## Naaxi

Right?! I don't WANNA wait any longer! Eurgh. Screw you, mother nature in not coming up with an easier way of knowing than waiting.


----------



## Eltjuh

I wish there was an easier way!!! I would've thought I would've found out by now!! But hopefully I'll find out in the next couple of days.... if I compare it to when my cervix was like this with Lucas I'd find out in about 3 days.... :haha: 
Really hope my temp will go up again tomorrow!!! and yours!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh I hear you both about the sick of writing wait and see!! Had a false head start on the TWW and now watching my temp for O not implantation or AF. I totally still think you're both in! Big hugs!


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't stop wanting to check my cervix to find out if it's still high, soft and closed... well mainly still closed! haha But ofcourse I know you're not supposed to check too often cause it can cause infection (if you don't have clean hands)...


----------



## OurLilFlu

I still can't figure out the cervix checking. I can't tell what I'm feeling :S


----------



## Eltjuh

Best thing I find is sit on the toilet and use your middle finger.... if it's low you'll hit something pretty quickly, if it's high it can seem like nothing is there sometimes.... 
When it comes to hard and soft.... people say if it's hard it feels more like the tip of your nose and soft more like your lips... But you'll know when it's soft, as it's kinda squishy, like a little pillow or maybe more like your tongue if you don't do anything with your tongue :haha: and if it's hard it can sometimes feel a tiny bit soft on the outside but there's definitely a hard thing under the soft layer if that makes sense.... 
As for the open and closed bit..... it can be hard to tell when/if you haven't had any children before... it feels more like a little dimple then. Whereas when you've had kids (or a child) before it feels more like a slit.... And when it's open you can usually just about put the very tip of your finger in it...(but that's usually if you've had kids before) Don't think I really knew the difference between open and closed before I had had my son... 

Hope that made sense.... It might even help to look at pictures of a cervix so you know what you're feeling for... but they can be a bit gross especially if you don't like looking at stuff like that!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and just in case you try to check your cervix... this is gonna sound weird and disgusting... but I don't want you to worry, as I've worried about it before..... 
If you feel like a lump through your vagina wall, don't worry!! It could be that there's a poo, making it's way down your .... well you know.... :blush: It freaked me out the first time I felt it, until I realised that that ofcourse is situated right next to the vagina so... it makes sense :blush: and I feel REALLY WEIRD bringing it up!!! but I'd rather feel weird than have you worry about it...



Anyway, I KNOW you're not supposed to look at tests after 10 minutes, let alone 24 hours, BUT I did it anyway (as do we all :haha:) And on my frer there soooo IS a line!! A pink one!!! Here's a pic but not sure if you can really see the colour. And remember, the pic was taken about 24 hrs after I took the test!! :dohh: (so it's the same test as the test from the pics I uploaded last night!)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00753.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya I've seen pics before! I just graduated from nursing so nothing grosses me out. I'm gonna try harder next cycle if AF shows because I heard its easier in your non fertile phase to check. Before being on this site I was finishing my degree preceptoring in labour and delivery and its really hard to get the hang of the cervix checks, I only did two and had no idea. Plus there's a hard baby head right there and both of the checks I did they were like 75% effaced... Super hard to tell anything lol... But I think it's definitely a good skill to have, esp when my o date is off by 10 days


----------



## Naaxi

Ive seen a line on all of them, hunny... I don't think you can get an evap on every single one. It is just frustrating how light they are so I send hugs. They will get darker.

And I know what you ladies mean, I can't tell by my cervix as it ripped during childbirth and so it in kinda all lumpy and wonky and has scar tissue but I keep checking my panties and/or the toilet paper for spotting :blush: It stresses me out. I wish my body wasn't such a princess. Sheesh lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

did you stop spotting ??? 


ps. I looked at frer again and when I take it out and look at it in the light, like when I hold it against the light it looks like a white line. So I'm still not sure! 
HATE this!! :growlmad:

Keeping everything crossed for both of us though!!! We need to complete the bfp's on this thread now!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

So are you saying your spotting slowed down again?? Hope so!!


----------



## Naaxi

It looked like it was slowing but what I mean is I analyse it every time I go to the bathroom and see if it is lighter or heavier or what... it is definitely still there but I am not near a bathroom so I can't check but I think I felt extra wetness a few mins ago. Sigh.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Not over till its over... I muddled with my chart again, I like it better now, and plus I have like my own constellation now :rofl: makes everything else look normal and back in track... OCD a little hahah


----------



## Naaxi

Lmfao at the constellation!!! :D Too funny. But I noticed and itlooks better. I am hoping all of our temps go up tomorrow lol. Yours for O, Ourlilflu and ours for pregnancy. Gunna bite the bullet and put on a cloth pad though. Pout. Guess we will see. Hahaha. So tired of saying that.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh my god... the worst night... woke up at about 5 am and was like, i should really temp, cause i've woken up and if i don't do it now i might not be able to temp at normal time cause i won't have slept long enough (this was before i knew what time it was). Well my temp was a very shocking 36.37 at 4.55am so i did the temp adjuster which said my temp would've been about 36.60 if i temped at 7am. Then ofcourse i couldn't stop thinking about things...so i couldn't sleep anymore... it took me till about 6.30 to fall back asleep.... then i just woke up at 8.30 took my temp and it was a lovely 36.99! Ofcourse i took it 1.5hrs late....but bbt adjuster said it would've been about 36.80 so if that's right it only would've dropped by 0.06 degrees... i'm not sure what to make of that adjuster though... a lot of people say they don't use it cause they don't think it's accurate, but i like using it to kind of get an idea....

Ok i'll stop blabbing now!


----------



## Eltjuh

well, tested again.... and bfn.... it's an indent aswell :S It's safe to say I won't be buying these tests from amazon anymore.... 
I'll probably just stick with tests from the shop or frers from their website, as they are cheaper if you buy them from there! 

I'll humor you and give you a pic but it's definitely bfn... if there's anything there in the pic it has no colour and it's not visible in real life!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00754.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww! Ya I really don't know if you can trust those adjusters but your chart looks phenomenal! Your last LP was 12, so are you actually 2 days late right now? Even with that test, you're def in the running I'm sure!


----------



## Eltjuh

1 day late.... 12 day LP - so I usually have 12 days past ovulation and then the 13th AF starts... :flower: 
But I could potentially be due AF today, as FF put my O date on the 16th at first. And changed it when I discarded the weird high temp on the 14th.
So I've decided to stop testing and try not to test until sunday... doubt I can make it that far, but we'll see what happens! And I'll bet my temp will go down soon and that ugly :witch: will arrive!! 

Thanks for your support though!!! :) Just don't want to keep hoping and get disappointed again (getting disappointed and crying over it once in 1 cycle is enough :haha:) And that way IF IF IF I do get a bfp in the end at least I'll be extra happy :happydance: haha

Hope you will ovulate soon so you can join us in the 2ww!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Exactly! The waiting is so tough! I hate :bfn: but at least we get a new slate to start fresh!


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh. Roughly 19 more days until I am in the tww again lol. And it may not evwn happen this cycle because the donor is going away on vacation sometime in the middle. I will ask him but with my recent luck, it'll be the week before and the week of O lol.

Ella, your temps are still lovely, I hope that you are still in and the :witch: leaves you alone.


----------



## Eltjuh

no :witch: yet.... Checked cervix, still quite high, medium soft and closed! 
Me and hubby agreed that I can test on wednesday, cause that's our 4 year wedding anniversary and I'd LOVE to get a bfp on my wedding anniversary... and I'd have waited 2 days since my last test (this morning) so hcg (if there's any) should've doubled by then! 

I hope your donor won't go until after you've ovulated! Or maybe you'll ovulate at a slightly different time this time and still be able to get some donations in your fertile window :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay FX'd for your anniversary BFP!! That would be so nice.


----------



## Eltjuh

my sister just text me... she said: when you were due your 2nd period after you had Lucas, were you a week late aswell??? And I was like: You'd better not be pregnant!!! :gun: (I didn't say that to her, but said it to my phone :haha:) Cause I wanna be!!! :brat: She just had her baby in september... 
And my other sister is pregnant aswell (12 weeks now)... would be really funny, and weird if we'd all be pregnant :rofl: It's my turn again now though cause they've just had their first/ are just having their first... and mine is already 2 yrs old! (eventhough I'm the youngest of the 3 and they're 8 and 9 years older than me - we're doing it the wrong way round :haha:)


----------



## northern_me

Can I join you all!? 4dpo and going out of my mind over here. Very unlikely that I am pregnant but we weren't exactly careful during ovulation and I'm having some pressure/cramping right around my lower back/lower ab area. I also woke up this morning very nauseous. 

I know you aren't supposed to get symptoms this fast but with my daughter (now 4.5) I could tell the difference very, very quickly. Not sure if I'm imagining symptoms. I would LOVE to get a positive test, it would make my life!


----------



## Eltjuh

Hopefully you'll ovulate soon again! Just noticed you ovulated on cd27 last cycle! So hopefully you'll get that O soon!! Are you doing any OPKs??? 

And Naaxi, where have you gone??? :cry:


----------



## Naaxi

An anniversary bfp would be awesome!

And it looks like my donor will be around during my fertile time, and he says he's willing to help until it works. I was worried he'd get tired of it if it didn't happen in the next couple months. Which I suppose still might happen but we will cross that bridge when we get there. It is my silver lining right now lol. 

So how are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry, my teenaged step son is home and destroyed the house so I am trying to clean it somewhat. Did a load of dishes and then started a bracelet for my bestie. And trying to get Row to nap right now. Which is proving difficult.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm ok, nothing special... all the same still... Don't think I'm pregnant, cause I reckon I would've had a positive test by now... A proper one (still faint maybe but undeniable) but I haven't yet! :cry:
Meh... just want to know!! 

How are you?? Definitely sure it's AF??? :hugs:
Oh and did you speak to Derek about going to see your doctor??? Or have you decided yet whether you're going to??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm hoping it goes up tomorrow. I'm sick of these longer cycles lol no I haven't used opks, was thinking about it but who knows.


----------



## Naaxi

I haven't talked to him yet but made the appointment. My normal doctor is on vacation so I will see her on the 13th. She probably will dismiss the concern though. But Roean needs to go for his 18 month checkup still.


----------



## Eltjuh

Temp went down again this morning..... I did take it early though, so maybe there's still the tiniest slither of hope! :shrug:
No AF yet at least... and cervix still high, medium firm and closed.... So we'll see (again!)


----------



## prettyjen82

So sorry the BFN's. I hope the witch stays away!!:nope:


----------



## Naaxi

Jen! How are you doing hunny?

Ella, they are still well above the coverline, I hope they stay up for you.

I don't even know what is going on with my body. I give up. My temps aren't plummeting like I have seen others do. Wish it would have warned me before my period instead of very slowly dropping during. Kind of annoying, really. Anyways, had a pity day yesterday and ate my emotions... made basically two dinners lol. I am kinda regretting that but I do feel better today lol. And back to eating normal amounts. My step son asked if I was "pregnant again already" because I was eating lots lol. But that phrasing makes me wonder if their mother told them we were wanting another soon, or if he just assumes we won't stop at the one. Either way, it may mean they won't totally flip shit if/when I do get pregnant again. Maybe. Knowing them, they still will, though.


----------



## Eltjuh

So what's happening with your temp??? 
I've always seen other people's temps drop really quickly like the day before AF, but mine has always started dropping in little bits a couple of days before AF, so for me, if my temp starts dropping, by a 'considerable' amount (more than like 0.05 or 0.10 degrees) I kind of flip :haha:
But still no sign of AF!! :happydance: 

Got some sort of good news about the house today.... We rang up the people that own the house (the company that is part of or works for the army) and told them that we'd heard that someone asked them to delay the whole official eviction process. But they said that hadn't happened and even if it did they wouldn't listen to it. Bottomline... they told us that they're sending out a letter within the next 7 days that 'warns' us that they'll be taking legal action to get us out the house - which is what we want! And then after that it'll be about 10 days before we get the letter with a court date etc. Which is what we need to get a new house!! FINALLY!!! :happydance: So we need to start getting to packing again very soon, cause once we'll be higher on the 'priority' list to get a house it can be very quick! (as we'll literally be kicked out the house). 
Can't believe that we might actually be moving soon! After waiting for over 6 months!! Hubby can finally get a job again (which would be really good for him!) and get settled in to 'normal' life!! The only thing I'm a bit gutted about is that Lucas has just settled in to nursery and he's doing REALLY well!! So it would suck to take him out of it!! :cry: But oh, well!! that's life! And I'm sure we'll make some new friends for him!!


----------



## Eltjuh

btw, your temp isn't under your (old) coverline either yet!! Wonder what's up with that!! I'll be interested to see what your doctor has to say!


----------



## Eltjuh

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya I'm hoping it goes up tomorrow. I'm sick of these longer cycles lol no I haven't used opks, was thinking about it but who knows.

Yay your temp has gone up!! :happydance: Hopefully it'll keep going up so you can get O confirmed!!


----------



## Naaxi

Eeeeee!!!! New home for Ella! You can stop living out of boxes soon! Yay!! :dance: That is super excited, keep me updated! And Lucas will be alright. Are you going to find a new nursery near your new olace when you move? Or will you no longer apply for the free hours? I am not sure how that works. 

I know! What's up with that?! So weird. If I wasn't bleeding I'd be sure I was still in hahaha. I even googled clots and still being pregnant in a weak moment yesterday... silly... think I am going to order more IC OPKs, may lift my spirits when they get here.

And yay Ourlilflu for the temp spike! :D Hope this is your O!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks ladies I'm sure it will be! Right on time lol this TWW will be better I'm sure! I'm gonna really try to chill and not symptom spot unless I'm hurling into the toilet. Promise :pray: :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

:rofl: you won't believe what I was googleing yesterday!!! HAHAHA :haha: 
Eye-twitching and pregnancy :rofl: cause my left eye (bottom eyelid) kept twitching for ages!! 

I've got a bit of a headache tonight.... maybe I didn't drink enough... I sorted out our garden today ready for Lucas' sandpit and for him to play in the garden! Hubby helped for a bit but then he had to go pick Lucas up from nursery, cause he had to go and pick up his phone aswell (which was broken) and one of us had to stay home just in case they were gonna deliver the sandpit. They didn't deliver it until 7pm though! It's so stupid, they gave us a timeslot of 7am till 8pm!! :dohh: Can't believe they really expect you to stay in all day!! 

Anyway, I don't think you're weird for googleing that!! I would've if I were you!! So what did you find???


----------



## Naaxi

Woo sandpit! I am thinking of getting sand maybe for a turtle kiddie pool we have. I have to ask hubby what he thinks though. We are planning on fixing our backyard this summer so I guess we will see as it is it is just for the dogs.

I have a sinus headache. So annoying that I can't take anything for it because of nursing (decongestants dry up milk supply, I believe). Ah well. And I found that some people do get a few clots and are still pregnant. But they are usually 5+ weeks and already know they are pregnant, and it is only for a day or two usually. But I personally know someone who had bleeding that she thought was her period regular for seven months and she only found out she was pregnant when she went in to preterm labour at seven months. She was tiny too!


----------



## Naaxi

AF is weird for me this time... light isn't the right word, but it is much less than I normally have on CD2. Hmm. I am probably just looking too far in to it.


----------



## Eltjuh

I haven't given up on you yet! And to be honest i still haven't totally 100% given up on myself either yet.... wish i had.... fingers crossed for poas time tomorrow morning! Gonna go to sleep now. Fell asleep cuddling hubby earlier whilst and then i decided to check fb and this thread and then i was wide awake again... that was an hr ago. But hubby is going to sleep, so i am too! Haha


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh i forgot to mention and this is gonna sound weird.... but when i was pregnant with lucas (i think it was quite early on aswell) i would used to drink coke and then have to burp after every sip i took.....(and i take pretty small sips) but the same thing happened again tonight.... it's really odd! Fingers crossed it's a good sign!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm totally rooting for both of you to still be in! I don't like that I O'd later, i feel a little out of the loop so far behind you guys :( I'm just a whiner lol


----------



## Naaxi

I need help ladies... what do I do? Hubby says he doesn't see it but it is clear as day to me... so now with the clots.... not sure what to do. The first three are negative from super early this month. The other is still wet and within time limit.
 



Attached Files:







20130430_200327.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8









Screenshot_2013-04-30-20-38-13-1.png
File size: 345.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OurLilFlu

I see a line, faint but there, easier to see on the second pic! When was the last time you tested... Late implantation? Dunno what to say about the clots, my guess is there were pretty small?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Test in the am with fmu and maybe get a frer? Are these ones the 10miu ICs?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I see you switched your chart back. Still not even 10 dpo so its still technically early to test. My new theory is ovulation spotting and then IB. Freaking FX'd for you, so what really made you test, there had to be something? Huh?


----------



## Naaxi

I know it is early to test and it was that my "period" stopped. Or at least slowed waaaay down. Very unusal, I normally bleed like a stuck pig for seven days. But there was lots of blood for it to be implantation bleeding. If anything it was a clot beside the gestational sac if this pregnancy makes it. Because it was a fair amount. But I now have hope again. Will test in the morning with a FRER and see. And then again in a few days to see if it is darker or lighter. And I will keep my appointment on the 13th... but know ing me I will try to move it sooner haha... and it was and IC from OPKtests.com that says not to use until missed period.


----------



## Naaxi

I am hoping my temp goes up in the am... or at least doesn't plummet. I am not as excited as I would have been without the clots and bright red blood... I am kind of level headed, wait and see kind of approach. Won't get too excited until I know hcg is still going up.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Definitely, I think you're totally right in taking it easy in the excitement. The clot is the only thing that stumps me. The bright red just might mean you implanted lower down, it didn't have time to turn brown on its way out... You're still way above your cover line so most everything looks good!


----------



## Naaxi

Not clot. ClotS. And they stump me too. But googling last night for the heck of it gave me hope for today


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya at least there's possibilities! Well our favourite saying is back: WE'LL SEE!

I'm super curious to see what happens I the am


----------



## Naaxi

I am curious too to be honest. But I am definitely going to go get some food right now. I am starved.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sounds good, I'm goin to bed, see ya on the flip side! Think climbing temp thoughts!-


----------



## Naaxi

Sleep tight. And same goes for you! High temps all around.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay! I can see that line! In the 2nd pic at least, it's clear as day to me in that one!

My temp went right down this morning so i'm trying to fight the urge to test...there's no point wasting a test if AF could turn up any minute now.....so gutted though!


----------



## Eltjuh

Went to the toilet and checked my cervix, which was still high, so high I could hardly reach it, and closed!! So I decided to test anyway... but still :bfn: :cry:

Hubby is going to the doctor later (for himself, about his meds) and he's gonna ask him when they usually see women if their period is late and they keep getting negative tests... I'm kind of hoping that he says I can come in on monday or something for a blood test! IF AF hasn't arrived by then! I can't really see myself not getting AF or being pregnant at this stage, with this low temp, but I googled it and some people had their temp drop under their coverline after they got their bfp! So I guess you really aren't out until AF shows!! :dohh:
Here's a pic!!

Can't wait to see your test when you wake up Caitlyn!!! It's exciting!! 
And if I were you I would try to see my doctor sooner if you can especially if it is a bfp!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00772.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well the hoping for high temps worked! Well done! Eltjuh, it's not over til it's over! Hope AF decides to hit the high road


----------



## Naaxi

I temped at 2:30am instead of 3:30-4am and it was still pretty high. Eek. Going to go pee on things what I can escape LO. And I know what you mean about going sooner than later, but my doctor is on vacation until the 13th and I'd really like to see her about it. Eurgh. I woke with a sinus infection. I knew it was coming too. Blah. Okay will be a ninja now. Be right back...

And SO sorry Ella :( but I am still rooting for you. I had fricken period like bleeding and I'm not completely out. Fx for both of us.


----------



## Eltjuh

That's the thing... I'm not bleeding!! Cervix was still high and closed. And when I checked there was a ton of thick white creamy cm on my finger (lovely :wacko:)
Hubby has gone to the doctor now so hopefully the doctor will tell him I can get a bloodtest done soon.. I really want to!! But then again, what if that's negative aswell! Pointless... stupid body!!!!! :brat:

We need pics Caitlyn!!! Pics!!!


----------



## Naaxi

It is hard to see but definitely there. And definitely has colour. So I AM pregnant. Now I just have to WAIT AND SEE if it is a chemical or not. Will not test tomorrow. I only have two left (one frer and one cb non digi) so I will wait until at least Friday to see progression.
 



Attached Files:







20130501_071222.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8









Screenshot_2013-05-01-07-17-08-1.png
File size: 375.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Naaxi

Maybe it is super late implantation dip Ella? Do you feel like you are pregnant? Go with your gut feeling.


----------



## Eltjuh

I literally have NO idea!! I want to think I am, but then my temps are telling me I'm not.... But there have been people on other forums that have said they were temping after they got their bfp and had massive drops (under their coverline) and were still pregnant, hence the reason you should stop temping after you get a bfp, so you don't stress yourself! But I really don't know :shrug: Really hoped I was, but I just don't know what to think anymore!!

I can see a line in your 2nd picture, can't really see it in the first one though!! But looking good from the 2nd pic!! :happydance: 
Do you go to your doctor after you get a bfp and get blood tests done to confirm in Canada??? In the UK you go to your doctor but they don't do anything, they just make sure you're registered as pregnant I guess and that you'll get a midwife appointed to you!


----------



## Naaxi

Awwwww I want a midwiiiiiife. We get obgyns and they are always sooo busy. But yes, I would get a blood test to confirm and last time I had an early ultrasound because of spotting. Now I may have one because of heavy bleeding/clots to make sure the gestational sac is in the right place.

And you definitely don't feel AF coming on? I think you're knocked up... like geez holy late period batman if you aren't...


----------



## prettyjen82

Naaxi said:


> It is hard to see but definitely there. And definitely has colour. So I AM pregnant. Now I just have to WAIT AND SEE if it is a chemical or not. Will not test tomorrow. I only have two left (one frer and one cb non digi) so I will wait until at least Friday to see progression.

Good morning, What a great post to wake up too! A BFP!! So excited for you. Now you can join us in the Jan babies thread 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1835445-january-2014-babies.

I've been feeling good! Mild cramps and indigestion. oh, and the bloat..OMG Im soooo bloated..lol

Eltjuh Sorry about temp drop, but youre not out until AF shows! hang in there!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

Hey Jen. I am not going to go over to Jan babies just yet, I am going to wait and see if my tests get darker. I had some pretty heavy bleeding with clots two days ago, and it lasted all day, so just going to be cautious for now until I have a better idea what's going on.

I remember the bloat from last time... made me switch to maternity pants super early because doing up my pants button made me SO uncomfortable.


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't usually have a lot of symptoms for AF! Sometimes i get cramps other times i don't! AF usually shows up in the morning when i wake up though, but last time it was in the evening! I feel like i'm like way late, but i'm only 3 days late.... ugh... just hope af won't turn up at all... but we'll have to wait and see....AGAIN!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Caitlyn btw midwifery is coves under Alberta health care, there's even a birth centre on the west end. Love love love midwives! I def want to go that route


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya and yay for some colour on the frer! Honestly it looks about par for 10 dpo but I'd go get bloodwork. My dock let me go without a pos hpt! I was so convinced but it was just my stupid bcp that fooled me


----------



## Naaxi

Talia, I'm on the southside, minutes away from Grey Nuns. I wonder if I would need to find one or if my doctor would recommend one. I disnt know they were covered, that is awesome. I would love to have a water birth... I panicked with my son and I think the water would relax me. But seeing as my first birth was 2 hours and ten minutes from first cramp to having him in my arms, they might not even be finished filling the tub by the time the next arrives.

Ella, three days is still great. Time seems to go so slowly when I am ttc lol! But I have high hopes for you. You are still above your coverline, even if just barely. 

Sooo thinking it is a good sign that my lower back KILLS. Will probably reschedule my appointment if the tests get darker. I'd really like to see my own GP though, I love her lol. And the chances are great that she would give me an early ultrasound again which I kinda want. Maybe I will just wait until the thirteenth. Not like they can do anything for me if it is a chemical.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Def look into it, my friend is having a home birth in Beaumont. Lots of midwives have admitting privileges at hospitals too. And if I remember correctly the gn has tubs but they won't actually let you birth in them, but it's def a good comfort tool. There are a lot of small practices in Edmonton. Also if you see any floating around in those free newsstands check out birth issues, they are a local magazine that features all that stuff, lots of ads for midwives, doulas, diaper services, photographers you name it. After nursing I've been considering going back to be a midwife so I've done a bit of snooping around


----------



## Naaxi

See I want to actually birth in a pool. There was no time for birthing comfort... and usually the next baby is similar or quicker, so I may not even make it to the hospital lol.

Still not sure what to do. Stupid body. Why do you have to be so melodramatic and bleed?!


----------



## Eltjuh

hubby said the doc said if I still don't get my period and negative tests by the time I'm a week late then I can come in to see him!
So hopefully AF will stay away!! 

What exactly is the difference between midwives and obgyns??? 

Can't believe your first birth was that quick! So jealous!! From my first contraction it took 82hrs before I had Lucas in my arms!! :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

No, the quick birth was so scary... everyone tells you your first will take a long time so that is what you plan on, a gradual building of pain, being able to talk to someone about how you're feeling... no... my birth was scary and I panicked. One of my friends had to calm me down. By the time I got to the hospital thy waited what felt like forever to check me, then realized I was 6cm already and admitted me, had me walk to my delivery room and by the time I got on the table it was time to push. And I couldn't stop it or slow it, my body was doing its thing. Hence the ripped cervix. But it is rare that the first is so quick.

And obgyns are doctors, midwives are more like nurses I guess? They are specially trained for more natural births.

Yay for only a few days away then! AF had better stay away or she and I will have words on your behalf :grr: lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya would you be open to a home birth? I think the only hospital that might actually allow the water birth is sturgeon in St. Albert... Probably wouldn't make it there. Usually the second is quicker but when I was at the mis I had a few pts with like 3 hr firsts and then laboured all day lol I wonder if the cervical tear makes you a bit higher risk?


----------



## Naaxi

I'm not sure if it make me higher risk, I never asked actually. Maybe I will on the thirteenth. And I am open to it but I don't know if my step kids would be okay with me birthing here lol. They might stress me out anyways... and I kind of hope next time is a bit longer, it was too intense.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well it's always an option so keep it in the back of your mind.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd be a bit weird about giving birth at home... I know loads of people do it, but I'd just be happy to not have all the mess etc in my house haha! 
I was in the pool for a while whilst I was in labour, but I couldn't really push in there cause it was a bit weird shaped and couldn't get in a good position to push. So I got out and gave birth to Lucas on the bed. Had to have a drip to get the contractions going again aswell, as it took a while and they were starting to think about 'helping' me (with ventouse or forceps). 
My MIL was there and she said: you do not want them to help you!! trust me!! So I was like: right, this is it! You're coming out NOW!!! 
My body also did it's thing, they were telling me to stop pushing at 1 point but I don't think I was really doing anything and Lucas just flew out and tore me (not my cervix though). Hubby said Lucas came out like superman!! :haha: He had his hand on his face, which was probably the reason it took so long to push him out!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, I was just sitting here on the sofa, minding my own business..... when I thought... it feels like something is leaking.... So I went to the toilet and there was the tiniest speck of blood in my underwear... So needless to say: I'm out!! :cry: The ugly :witch: has finally shown her ugly face! I knew it was gonna happen after I tested again and hubby asked the doctor about when I could see him, cause that's what always happens! Once you make plans, someone/something comes along and trashes them!!! 
Really gutted that I'm not pregnant, but at the same time I feel like I always do every cycle so far.... same shit, different day! :dohh:

Hopefully you're still in Naaxi!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Damned :witch:!!! Always has to ruin everything. Sorry to hear about that lady :(


----------



## Eltjuh

thanks.... I was never hopeful until my temps were so different than normal and I was late.... And I thought I got some faint positives, but maybe that was just us hoping....:wacko:


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> thanks.... I was never hopeful until my temps were so different than normal and I was late.... And I thought I got some faint positives, but maybe that was just us hoping....:wacko:

So sorry:cry::cry:...Hoping next month is your month!


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh dumb :witch: :grr: What a jerk. I send hugs your way, lady. 

Hubby doesn't believe that I am pregnant, thinks the lines are in my head. I have to wait to test again anyways so I guess ot doesn't matter if he doesn't believe me... if there is no line in two days, then he is right. Or might as well be, because I lost it. But I still have symtoms. Would I still have acid reflux and a sore lower back if I was no longer pregnant? Hmm... guess I will have to (say it with me ladies) "WAIT AND SEE." Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I have no idea what else to tell you! Your body is sending you for quite the whirl, I just hope you end up at the right destinations! BFP! And yes chorus now! Wait and see!!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ps. Pls checkout the bananas thread I had to blab earlier to just get a few things off my mind lol


----------



## Naaxi

I replied over there :) Sorry for the delay, I went swimming and brought the neighbour's daughter.


----------



## OurLilFlu

No worries! I don't mind at all! I just didn't want you to miss my ramblings since someone posted below lol


----------



## Naaxi

Don't worry, I go to the last place I posted and read everything in these two threads :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha yup gotta train those hawks eyes between hpts! Lol I'm a bit jealous you know I still have a week + before I can even think of poas


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm a bit jealous too and can't stop thinking: my temp went up again this morning maybe i am pregnant and i'm like caitlyn! :dohh: and then i tell myself i'm not a medical mystery (they were talking about that in grey's yesterday :haha:)

We worked out that if i were to fall pregnant this cycle the baby would be due 2 days before lucas was due so if it would be late by the full14 days it would be born the day before lucas :haha: i'll bet you any money that we're gonna fall pregnant this cycle cause it's the 1 time we don't really want to! That's just the way our luck works....


I think it's a good sign you've still got those symptoms caitlyn! I reckon you'll get a more positive test in 2 days! Can't wait! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow your temp did shoot back up, weird. I know you don't really wanna get your hopes up but you never know. I swear Apr/May is being trippy with everyone!


----------



## Naaxi

I am calling this bean a drama queen... perhaps yours is as well Ella? ;) I still like that temp... Is your AF weird?

Soooo... this is my patience haha... 

The edit is too large to attach and I am too lazy to make it smaller, so here:
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b and b/PicsArt_1367506882804.jpg
 



Attached Files:







20130502_085041.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> thanks.... I was never hopeful until my temps were so different than normal and I was late.... And I thought I got some faint positives, but maybe that was just us hoping....:wacko:

Crazy your temp went back up. Whats AF like?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I have a hard time with blue dye but I thought I could see it even before I looked at photobucket! Hmmm!


----------



## Naaxi

Yep blue dyes suck and make me question my sanity. But I see it and it seems darker than the last blue dye as I couldn't even photograph that one. Only one FRER left and it is for saturday at the earliest.


----------



## OurLilFlu

YUP! It looks pretty convincing. Same that previous frer!


----------



## Naaxi

I just want them to get DARKER. I want my hcg to be going up. It is so stressful.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well I was reading up on poas.com and they say to not judge the colour too much. There's a lot of factors that can make it lighter. A coloured line within the time frame is a line


----------



## Naaxi

I guess but I want to know if my hcg levels are going up. Or staying the same. Or going down.


----------



## Eltjuh

I can definitely see the line on the photobucket pic. But I looked at that one first, so maybe that's why it's harder to spot it on the 'normal' picture! 
Hope your test will be darker on saturday!! I'm here to help you NOT test before then!! :haha:

My AF seems about the same... started off light, normal now (not very heavy) had a few little clots.... and just now my bits (down below) were really aching!! I hate that feeling!! 
I'm 100% sure I'm not pregnant ladies! Unless my temp keeps going up now, then I'll do another test next week, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Naaxi

Alright hunny, well that sucks. 

Glad you can spot it. I told hubby he just has to believe me. He still doesn't see it which is sad. Not even on the edited ones.


----------



## OurLilFlu

What a butthead! For guys being so analytical and evidence-based he's really not even throwing you a bone! Jeez and I realize my phone auto corrected like crazy, earlier I meant to say : save that precious frer!


----------



## Naaxi

I am going to save it. I may not even test on Saturday. .. Okay I hear the laughter at that statement lol. But I will try to wait until after Saturday. I wonder if a digital would show " pregnant"? Hmm. Hubby would have to believe me then. No line to squint at. Whatever, I will wait.

He hurt my feelings by saying "well with Rowan there were two lines."

Grr. This baby could have implanted later than Rowan did.


----------



## Eltjuh

See, that's the reason I thought there must've been something on my tests cause I didn't think there was anything there at first, then hubby said he saw something... And he's usually like your hubby that says: there's nothing there! 
He saw the line on your edited picture aswell though! :thumbup:


----------



## Naaxi

Well that's good. I am starting to think I am crazy. And as they dry the tests fade so it makes me anxious that maybe it all is in my head...


----------



## OurLilFlu

A digital might show up but I wouldn't want to waste it! I'm not laughing! I think you can hold off til Sunday! Why is he being such a jerk? Devils advocate but to a certain point! We all see it you're not crazy!


----------



## Naaxi

I dunno why he's being a jerk. I suppose he will see if we suddenly have a baby in nine months lol... I am curious as to what the doctors will find though.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Suddenly in 9 months is almost an oxymoron! Lol yup that'll show him! Is your appt still for the 13th?


----------



## Naaxi

The way he is going he won't believe me until the baby shoots out... so it would be suddenly to him. :growlmad: And yeah my appointment is still on the thirteenth. Will give some time for things to kinda work themselves out... and if she orders an early ultrasound, I may be able to see the heart instead of just a sac like I did with Rowan. Cause on the thirteenth I would be 5 weeks and 6 days if I am. So almost 6 weeks. So there should be a heartbeat in theory if there is one.


----------



## OurLilFlu

True true! More waiting!!


----------



## Naaxi

Yep. :coffee: Seems like all we do lately, eh? Lol. Eurgh. The urge to pee on my last test is strong. Hope I can resist in the am.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Are you gonna do the frer in the morn? Or do you have others to do first?


----------



## Naaxi

I dunno... feeling negative right now so probably not going to do the frer. I am out of all tests. The frer is my very last, but I think I will be bleeding tomorrow...


----------



## prettyjen82

Naaxi said:


> I dunno... feeling negative right now so probably not going to do the frer. I am out of all tests. The frer is my very last, but I think I will be bleeding tomorrow...

Why do you say that?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya? What makes you say that? I think your in for the win you're only 11dpo missy!


----------



## Naaxi

I just feel so alone in this. Hubby threw it in my face (jokingly) that he didn't see the line when I said it would be years until my boobs were his again. I am so hurt and just a ball of tears and my sore back is slowly going away and I am still spotting (way less than the day I though was AF but it can start up heavy again). I am just crushed. And my lines are so damn light my husband doesn't even believe me.:cry:

Sorry for the whine.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Don't apologize! It's ok to feel negative and to feel unsupported right now, but you're with the right people here! these symptoms can really be discouraging but you know that all the pain and suffering is worth it in the end, even if that means it isn't your month. I'm totally not on that side of the fence right now, you've gotten 2 damn positives girl!! What you're doing is working and your mind is getting the best of you cuz you're feeling down. It's an emotional roller coaster but its never all loop dee loops! Right? Just hold strong and relish in this awful wait because I know that line will get darker! Chin up dear and bust your misters chops like mad when it comes! :hugs: :buds: :friend: I'm just typing random stuff cuz I don't know the codes!! But I'm sending em all to you!


----------



## Naaxi

Thank you hunny. I sure hope you are right but I am just not aure this time. I keep waiting for something bad to happen. I wish that this was easy and I wasn't scared I had miscarried. Why do I have to bleed? No one else does. It is just so frustrating. I want to go to the doctors but at the same time I don't so I don't have hear bad news.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I don't know if this is comforting or not but no matter how much you worry or fret it won't change the outcome good or bad. If anything your outlook or reaction is the only thing you can control. For one, all this stress and tenseness is just extra hormones your body doesn't need right now. It's minimal but it might make you feel better if you just grab this situation by horns and tell it it won't get you down! Get thru it day by day and you'll be rewarded with peace of mind because you're ok in your skin, heart and mind!


----------



## Naaxi

That does help. And I am feeling a bit better today. You're right, there isn't anything I can do to change the outcome, so I need to just relax. 

So what's going on with you, lady? And I wonder where Ella went. I miss her.


----------



## prettyjen82

Naaxi said:


> That does help. And I am feeling a bit better today. You're right, there isn't anything I can do to change the outcome, so I need to just relax.
> 
> So what's going on with you, lady? And I wonder where Ella went. I miss her.

I'm glad you are feeling better today :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya she must of had a busy day yesterday! I am too happy you're feeling a bit better!


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks ladies :) I have a headcold today and am not pleased lol. I hate headcolds. But spotting has totally stopped for now which is kinda nice. Oh and I managed to avoid poas this morning. Tomorrow morning it is :) My fingers are crossed for a darker positive- one that my jerk hubby can see.


----------



## Eltjuh

I just didn't have much to say... still don't! 
Still got AF and not trying this month, so it's kinda boring here again.... 

I could tell you all what we do all day, but I'm sure that's not very interesting either... As our life is pretty boring!!


----------



## Naaxi

You told me and I wasn't bored :D We've talked on here daily for two cycles is all lol. So thought it was odd to not hear from you almost all day :shrug:

So been over to first tri to have a look-see and have a bit higher hopes. Haven't posted anything but am stalking the forums and waiting for my answer on/around the thirteenth.


----------



## Eltjuh

I think you should test again tomorrow! :winkwink: See what those lines are doing!

I'm really confused.... not about ttc or anything.... 
I checked our bank account online earlier and it says we have £2000 sitting in there...:saywhat: which is soooo not like us, especially at the moment, as it's usually more like £20 or £2 :haha:
Anyway, it was from this thing called tax credits, which is a benefit we get. But usually we get about £200 every 4 weeks from them. Now, they ask you to renew your claim every tax year, so that they are up to date with your circumstances, like how much you're earning etc. cause the amount of money you get from them changes depending on how much you earn and how much savings you have... I had just 'renewed' my claim this week, as the tax year has ended and suddenly I got all this money from them. There were 3 payments and I have NO idea why I got them!! Obviously I hope we can keep it, but I'm afraid we probably can't! 
Anyway, I tried calling them to ask what's going on, but as it was 7pm by the time I found out, they'd already gone home! So I can't ring them again until tuesday, cause it's the weekend and monday is a bankholiday, which means most people are off (including those people)!!! I hate it when things like this happen on a weekend!!! I NEED to know!!! Cause I can't stand it when something strange happens and I don't know why! Can't get it out my head :dohh: ARGH!!! ](*,)


----------



## Naaxi

Woo! We get tax returns and tax benefits. I should be getting roughly 1500 $ back at some point because of my son (you get 100/month but for whatever reason we missed those forms so get a lump sum for up to 12 months, and they have been docking me money as well for claiming him without his birth certificate, so I will get that back too.)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo! I love free money! As long as you get to keep it Ella, btw my name is Talia  my tax money is already gone :( but at least it went to paying off some debt!


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think we'll get to keep it.... I hope so, but don't think we will... I've got a feeling they've payed us all the money we're due to get this tax year in one go... which shouldn't have happened, because that would cause problems for us... as we use it to pay our bills, especially atm as hubby isn't working.


----------



## Naaxi

We still haven't gotten our return but I am hoping it will be soon. I want a new camera if I can find a good one for around 1500... I have maxed out my abilities on the one I own.

So it looks as if hubby is going to be working 6 hours away from home so he will live there for 14 days and come back for 7. I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Is he going to fort Mac? Where has he been working lately?


----------



## Naaxi

He is indeed going to Fort Mac and his just got laid off from aecon. He's with union 488.


----------



## OurLilFlu

My dad is in that union!


----------



## Naaxi

Nice!


----------



## Eltjuh

We've been looking at getting me a new laptop, cause hubby reckons this one is gonna break soon... But personally I'd rather buy a new sofa, as we've got 2 third-hand sofa's and they're hurting my back and I want to have some NICE sofa's for once! We want to get a cornersofa! So I hope hubby will let me get the sofa if we get to keep the money!


----------



## Naaxi

Eek... a new sofa with a toddler and eventually a new baby... gotta make sure they are leather lol! But I say go for it- I never have enough to buy furniture; it is so darn expensive! One day, maybe. Our next ones will be comfy leather ones from Ikea probably. One day.

Sooo... what do you think of the fact that the frer is still super light at 13dpo? First pic taken within limits, the other probably 5-10 mins after taking it.
 



Attached Files:







20130504_081456.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 11









20130504_083353.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Eltjuh

I can see the lines! (now that I'm on my laptop) Hopefully they'll get darker... I don't know if they're any darker than before, I think they are, but didn't really compare them!


----------



## Naaxi

Well hubby is finally able to see the line, so must be darker than before. :dance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Def darker than before, I could see the line no problem without zooming on my phone!! I think it's probably still fine for 13 dpo I would go get bloodwork and get a real number just to calm your mind


----------



## OurLilFlu

But then again getting bloodwork on a sat sucks. I went to the Tawa centre in dec for my fake pg lol and it took forever


----------



## Naaxi

Lol you must live near us. That is odd that even the Tawa centre was busy, it never is when I go... but I go mid day on weekdays usually. And I would need a rec from my GP and she is in Meadowlark on the west end and he practice is only open until one on saturdays... and it is open clinic. But hubby is off for a week now so maybe I will change my appointment to this week to do bloods. But my mind is at ease anyways..m using my ovulation, I got a due date of jan 12th on countdown to pregnancy and then using that on thebump I looked at my possible ticker... 3 weeks and 6 days. Going by lmp it would be 4+4. So I am assuming the first is more accurate and the faint line is because of that. Fingers crossed the bean is sticky :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

We live between Bonnie doon and Capilano but that was the closest lab that's open on the weekends! Ya all that math makes sense because you O'd around the 21 not 14 like they always assume. Ya I'd get the ball rolling next week! Yay! :D congrats finally we can say it!


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks. I will still be cautious in my excitement but... yay. Haha. :) Now you ladies need to follow :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, well unfortunately I won't be getting a bfp until start of july probably! Cause I won't be trying this month and will be due next AF start of June. So it'll be july before I get to test again!! Can't believe it!! LO will be 3 years old by the time we have another!! (at least!!)

Kinda hoping that we've moved by the time I fall pregnant and hope we've got a better doctor so we can get an SA for hubby, as this doctor said Anti-Depressants have no effect on sperm, but I still don't believe that! And I'd like a different doctor anyway cause hubby's been suffering from headaches since he was like 16 years old - migrains actually. And the doc has put him on these anti-depressants for it cause apparently that drug is the best thing to prevent headaches but it's not working and it actually seems to make it worse!! 
And the doc just doesn't seem to listen to hubby... He upped the dosage last time and it's still not working. I'd just like him to get some tests done, like a ct or something like that, so they can check his head out!

Are you planning to do a digi Caitlyn???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya id self check out a second opinion I've never heard of antidepressants for headaches... Hmm! Well even if it won't be in the cards for you til July please keep us company!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well hubby went to a different doctor before.... in the same surgery and then went to this doctor instead cause the other doctor definitely didn't listen! And this doctor said exactly the same about these pills.... I don't know where else to go though, cause of what I've heard about the other surgeries around here they're not very good! 

I'll be stalking, but probably won't be posting much, as I don't have much to tell... unless there's things I want to moan about :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

You had better keep us company or imma come over there  Not sure I've heard of antidepressants for headaches either... and he never got checked for anything more severe that might be causing it? Hmm... I would definitely want to know the cause before putting a pill bandaid on it...

Sorry for the absence yesterday, went to my mummah's for my brother's birthday dinner. Mmmm food lol. Told Derek's mom as my mum lives in her upstairs. She didn't have too much to say. Just basically that it was good that he is going out of town to make some money. Luckily it wasn't as judgey as I thought it would be. And now we wait to tell anyone else. :coffee:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well that's good. I hope no one is judgey with us if it ends up BFP.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm as I hit send I got a couple twinges on my left side that made me stop what I was doin... Hmm


----------



## Eltjuh

We have an idea what the cause of the headaches is, cause his mum has the same thing... It might be scarring on the brain, cause of his childhood (think you get my drift...evil stepdad and all that).
But yes I would like to have him have some tests to make sure that's what is causing it! And THEN treat it.
Stupid doctors... 

I feel really weird not having to think about TTC... I wish we could just try... I probably would've done it anyway if AF would've been on time, cause then they wouldn't be THAT close together! But now I got AF 2 days before my lmp with Lucas. So 2 days difference, potentially 1 day difference (if the next one would be born exactly 2 weeks late, instead of 13 days like Lucas) is a bit too close together!! :dohh:

Hopefully we get to move at the end of the month so I can focus on something else! And we can get on with it again once we've moved! That would help a lot with stress reduction aswell! 


Glad your MIL wasn't too judgey... I hate it when people judge your decisions... It's none of their business and if you didn't think you could handle it you wouldn't do it! Also, they never REALLY know what your situation is like.... I used to go to Holland to see my family and if my sister asked to go shopping with me I'd say: yes, but I don't have a lot of money... And therefore she just assumed I didn't have ANY money, or not enough to support a child... But it wasn't like that at all, we had money but I just meant I had to be careful and not just splash out! IYKWIM! 
People never know exactly what your life is like so they can't really judge! Though to be fair, I've judged people before.... I guess it's something that comes naturally, but that doesn't make it right!


----------



## Naaxi

That makes me sad, but I hope you can find a definite answer for your hubby. :hugs: And it would be super weird to not ttc for a month in the middle of really wanting to. I think I'd still do it in your shoes heehee. You have a lot of will power. But come join me asap!! Heehee. I know what you mes about judging coming naturally. Cashier when I bought my tests last night at walmart gave me a dirty look while I was buying the them. Hey lady... you work at walmart. You can't judge.

Talia, yay for twinges! Implant little bean!! :D

Did a digi and it says Pregnant 1-2weeks :) Woohoo! And tests are definitely getting darker. So guess I am just a bleeder.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya cashiers are soo awkward! In dec was the first time I've ever bought tests for myself and you try to be all non chalant, hiding it with your groceries... The lady I had didn't say or do anything she just double bagged it in a little bag so you couldn't see it lol. Ya my temp dropped a ton but it was so damn hot in our house we put the fan in the bedroom and only slept with the sheets so who knows, it's still over the cover line so I don't care, or if we want to be nutso crazy it was def implantation :rofl:


----------



## Naaxi

Hah!!! I am going with definitely implantation dip ;) :hugs: P.S. how is your OH?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I love that you have a ticker now!! He's doing alright the pain was getting worse again yesterday, feeling kinda weak and tired more. Just called to his doc's office and we got an appt for 10... I just hope we won't have to wait a long time for the scope since it has to be done in hospital because of the sedation


----------



## Naaxi

Fingers crossed it's quick. I hate waiting in hospitals, especially feeling like crap. Well keep me updated. Poor guy... Glad they got him in for 10 though, that's fairly quick.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya had to call the minute they opened! I just hope they don't book crazy in advance for those scopes it would be nice to do it today... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Naaxi

I would think they won't be booked too far in advance, sounds pretty important to get it done.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya you'd think but everything is always a wait... Who knows we're leaving now!


----------



## Naaxi

So were you able to get a scope? How do things look?

How's everyone? :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

He got referred to a gastroenterologist and they'll book it from there. Got some meds to take with breakfast and got told to quit smoking definitely (yes!) lol has to go back to his doc in 2-3weeks to see how the meds and quitting are going


----------



## prettyjen82

Ok so..I just went to pee and when I wiped there was brown blood on tp and all on panties??? I'm trying not to FREAK the F out but its hard...This is my first pregnancy and I'm not sure what to expect. Dr said it was normal...I have not had any cramping so hopefully everything is okay!


----------



## Naaxi

Talia, hope he can quit for good! Fingers crossed all goes well.

Jen, don't worry hunny! I spotted (pink and even red!) While pregnant with Rowan all through my first trimester. Brown blood is old blood so don't worry at all, hunny. I know it is so so hard, I was there last time. This time I basically had period bleeding with clots and all seems a-okay :) So I send hugs :hug::hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I really hope he can... It's funny cuz he was like I'm not ready to quit I was just hinging it all on when you got pregnant, so I joked that he might be in luck lol but I don't think he's catching on. 

And yes, first trimester bleeding and spotting is normal


----------



## prettyjen82

Thank you ladies! That really makes me feel better!! I will keep you updated..It's the same..Dark brown spotting..no red and no cramps..


----------



## Naaxi

You're okay. Bubs is just settling in.

Talia, boys are dumb :p


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha just a wee bit... But that's ok I don't want him in on it anyways!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol well it took DH a week to believe I was pregnant. They're slow on the uptake.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya I guess you had it bad that way, I thinking if it is a BFP, kurtis will be in a state of shock like no other and then exstatic


----------



## Naaxi

Not sure how he could be shocked... he does know you're having sex, right? Hahahaaa :D :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Talia, my husband quit smoking last year and he managed to do it with a nasal spray.... He said it wasn't fun when he first started using it, cause you spray it in your nose and it goes through to the back of your throat, but once you get used to it it's not so bad! He stayed on the spray for longer than he was supposed to really, only cause he was stressed about work and then this house stuff..... And then he had a really bad toothache and stopped using the spray cause he was in so much pain with his tooth he didn't even think about smoking... And that's when he finally totally quit!! But I can definitely recommend the nasal spray.... though I'm not sure whether you have them over where you are! (canada right??)


----------



## OurLilFlu

You're talking about like a nicotine spray? Ya I think we have it here... Last time he tried quitting he tried the inhalers and that seemed to work kinda, it's more of that motion of smoking, the habit... I really hope he does it!


----------



## Naaxi

Those vapour inhalers are neat. Man, I am so glad I never went down that path. I tried it as a kid- I believe I was about seven... We lived with some bad kids around then who were 8 and 12 or 13 I think and they both smoked and stole from their parents- and so I tried it and coughed up a lung... so never did it again.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I have never once smoked a cigarette, in high school tried pot a few times. So glad I never got into anything like that. Kurtis started smoking at 19! After his knee surgery! It's such a strange time for starting and he never did when he was younger... Jeez bad habit


----------



## Naaxi

That really is an odd time to start! Well I hope he can kick it.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well he says its official this morning his pain got a lot worse again after having a smoke so he said him and smoking have broken up... Brace myself for a grumpy pants now!!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww well I hope grumpy pants doesn't last long. It's good that your kids will probably never see him smoking :) Yay. Best of luck to him.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya totally he always said he'd quit the second he knew I was pg... But I never really believed in that, some women who smoke can't quit when they themselves are pg. but whatever ill take it now for sure! I think he just needs a definite reason to quit not just the 'it's bad for you' rant. Ya it's funny you mention it because my dad smokes but I've only seen him do it once, and that was a few years ago! He would only smoke at work. I found out when I was younger when I was peeking at the adoption papers for my youngest brother


----------



## Eltjuh

my husband started smoking only cause he got blown up in Iraq. The first thing they do when something like that happens to you there is give you a cigarette, to calm you down.....And then it just got worse when he'd be stressed! 
He never used to smoke too much and quit (cold turkey/just like that) a couple of times but went back to it. In the end he would smoke about 5 or 6 a day, which was quite a lot for him! Though not a lot compared to most people! 

My hubby also tried those inhalers but they didn't really work very well for him! I'm so glad the nasal spray worked! :) Been wanting him to quit since we'd been together... ('only' been 5.5 years, but still quite a while).


Ugh, my wisdom tooth is giving me trouble! It hurts when I'm eating! Most of it has come through but there is 1 little corner or something right at the back that hasn't really come through yet and it's irritating my gum!
I am super scared of dentists though so I don't wanna go!! But I don't think I need to anyway, I just need that tooth to come through properly so I can eat like normal again!! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow... Your hubby has been through a lot! I'm really glad that he quit too! Ya I think this whole episode has really scared Kurtis. His grandparents who have both passed away had crohns and stomach cancer and copd , both smokers and smoking is one of the definite contributing factors for all of those things... Same with this probably ulcer that he has...


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh my hubby was in the army, so yeah... been through a lot! He's just got out the army in October 2012, after 10 years! And had a crappy childhood, feel bad for him sometimes but he just gets on with it! Just wish his family would be closer, you'd think that a crappy childhood would make you get closer to each other but they're not... his mum says she'll call us and then never does and they don't usually seem to make a lot of time to come and see us. When hubby's brother goes home (he's also in the army) to see his parents he's never allowed to do anything, like when his parents go to bed they turn the tv off and he's not allowed to watch tv anymore cause they're going to bed and his mum does nightshifts so during the day he has to be quiet cause she's in bed... so hubby's brother usually comes to ours instead if/when he has time off cause he's bored at his parents house.
My family is very different from that! If we'd want/need help from Jays parents we don't usually get it... whereas my family (who live in a different country)... my dad would just come over here to help us move if we'd need him to help us! He'd come over for the weekend or something and just help us out! And they see Lucas more often than Jay's parents. My mum tries to skype me almost every weekend so she can see Lucas on the webcam and they're usually over here every time my mum has a holiday from the school she works at! My parents have seen Lucas more often than hubby's parents and they live in the same country as us (only about 1.5hrs drive away from here, whereas my parents would need to drive for about 8hrs+ to get here).

Ok rant over hahaha :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! Ya it's so different between families. It's almost the opposite for me, my family lives half an hour away and they've never had dinner here or visited. We go there every so often. His family on the other hand lives in another probince, about a 12-14 hour drive (funny how different canada is, a city in the neighbouring province is so far!) they stay with us if they're in town, his mom travels a lot for work and they have an office in our city and she will stay with us about a weekend every month or two. His mom even came here for work but also made a point to have a girls day to celebrate finishing my degree where my dad hasn't even congratulated me. I haven't even seen my mom since, I finished apr 4... Either way they are the same way, came to help move his brother etc 

It's hard kind of coming to terms with all of it because I really feel closer to his parents and it makes me feel guilty. and this whole baby talk its nerve wracking because his parents are eventually moving here but I don't want my parents to feel left out or not included. Also my mom has only ever had miscarriages and one term stillbirth..( all 3 of us are adopted) that's one thing that makes me nervous because it might be really painful for her and painful for me if she can't share the excitement and anticipation for a baby.... Ugh that was long but it really has been on my mind a lot... :(


----------



## Naaxi

I am sorry to hear that you ate feeling that way about your mom. I hope that she can come to terms with it whike you are pregnant, but I bet once there is a gorgeous new grandbaby she will definitely forget aby pain/ jealousies she may have. My mum said to me, 'You love your babies with all your heart, but tou love your grandbabies a million times more.' Derek's mom rents her upstairs to my mum and step dad and four year old sister, so it is an interesting situation. His mom is super sweet but it irritates me thst ahe can't be happy for us having another baby. My mum also knows our financial situation and is soo happy for us, so much so that she got in to a small argument with Derek's mom over it in our absence apparently. Derek's mom basically said he doesn't have the money for more kids and my mum came to the defence and basically told her it was our decision as a married couple. Heh. Seems we all need a rant, eh?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah def and this is the place to do it! I don't think financials are that big of a deal, you do the best with what you have and don't feel guilty for what you don't. It just forces you to be more creative! We're not in the best financial situation but I really don't mind. I still think our goals are achievable even if it means our timelines get shifted..


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's really awesome that your mom confronted her about it because she's right it's your choice and heck lots of babies are not even choices but it always works out and usually never the way you pictured rich, broke or otherwise!


----------



## Naaxi

That's what I said! Everyone always finds a way to make it work. I can garuntee the baby and Roean will never go without. We may have to make some sacrifices ourselves, but boo hoo. Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Exactly, it might be bad to say but I think of other people who are in no position to have a baby and somehow they pull through. Our lifestyle would change but there's no excuse to, like you said, for them to go without. I'm not worried about money worries for you or I


----------



## Naaxi

Neither. We'll figure it out :) Anyways... my boy is a stubborn muffin today. Almost fell asleep trying to get him to sleep in his own bed... so he's watching tv with me now lol. Yawn.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah aww cutie! Update on kurtis's break up with smokes. Guess after he text me (740am) he had 4 smokes by the time he came home (5pm) so they're still hooking up but he's really cut down today, had 2 more I think through the course of the eve... I'm pretty proud so far FX for the next few days


----------



## Naaxi

Woohoo! Way to go for his cutting down! :dance:


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi, at my heaviest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I don't know if what I'm experiencing is period symptoms or possible pregnancy symptoms. I am 5 DPO and i have gas some cramping and twinges of pain on m right and left side


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on the wt loss!! I think any loss boosts your chances unless of course you're underweight! Good for you! Opks from what I know get darker and a pos is when both lines are the same darkness. And when that happens you usually O 12-24 hours after that. So bd ing the day of and after means you def caught the fertile window but remember that sperm can live longer than the egg so bd ing before the + would be beneficial too. Hard to say with symptoms as they can almost always be both AF or pg related.good luck!


----------



## Naaxi

Congrats on the weight loss, and my answer would have been the same as OurLilFlu there :) Best of luck to you! Have you considered charting your body basal temperatures? You can get to learn your cycle pretty well while charting and can figure out your signs that you are in a fertile period :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Congrats on the weight loss, and my answer would have been the same as OurLilFlu there :) Best of luck to you! Have you considered charting your body basal temperatures? You can get to learn your cycle pretty well while charting and can figure out your signs that you are in a fertile period :)

Thank you! ! I used to check my temperatures when I was 345 but if I'm not pregnant now I'll check my temp next cycle. . Hopefully this is my month


----------



## Naaxi

Well good luck :) fingers crossed for you.


----------



## OurLilFlu

The forums are a ghost town today! Must be a nice weekend everywhere! So update on me, started having brown cm then spotting yesterday 11dpo and 1 day before AF is due. Today a bit heavier but still dark... I feel stupid for buying 2 tests yesterday but at the same time I can't say I'm fully fully out, cuz look at what Caitlyn had! Feeling pretty gutted though. I know implantation can happen late so I'm holding onto that hope but that just means more delay to maybe test. I hope it's not AF but I'm not feeling too confident :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ps. Caitlyn if you're out there can I take a peek at your chart? I don't remember what your temps were doing then... Probably not as crappy as mine was this morn .. Ugh


----------



## Eltjuh

2 more days Caitlyn!!! Then it's doctor time right??? I'm excited for you! 
How's everything going??? 

Sorry I haven't been on much, just been a bit bitchy about people being pregnant when I'm not, so didn't wanna say anything! Happy for you though! (even if I'm a bit jealous, as I thought we were both gonna be pregnant)

Hopefully in about a month me and hubby will be creating a beautiful little person :) I have been pretty relaxed the past week or so not even really thought about ttc or temped... there's a couple of temps on my chart but not many. Cause there isn't really any need  haha


----------



## BBWttc29

Well af is due on Tuesday so we will see. Ive had bad gas more frequent bowel movements (sorry if TMI) also my nipples were a little itchy. I'm not sure if the cramps were due to it almost being af. So I'm Still hopeful that this will be my month.


----------



## Naaxi

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e1864/thumb.png

Sorry I haven't been around lately, the hubby leaves tomorrow so we are trying to pack in as much fun and time together as possible. We have only been apart all day once in the five years we've been together and that was only a week when I went to my Pepere's funeral in Ontario (across the country from where I live now.) The two weeks away is going to be difficult. At least I get distracted on the same day by my appointment with my doctor :) Silver lining. And my best friend is spending the night that night.

Anyways, how have you ladies been?! What's been going on with you? Has AF stayed away, Talia? I have posted my chart for you. And don't feel silly for buying tests. You will need them eventually, if it isn't this month, then it will be soon! 

How about you, Ella? Have you got a moving date? Are you all packed yet? Eeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm outskis, she's still not bright but heavier. So I just put cd 1 as yesterday cuz of that temp and technically it got a bit brighter right before I went to bed. Ugh but I freakin tested anyways just to it clear as day, bfn... Garg but... Kurtis's parents sold their house yesterday! So we are excited and we might be house hunting in 3 weeks


----------



## Naaxi

Aww I am sorry sweets. Keep an eye on it if it isn't normal for you cause... well you know why haha. I send hugs though either way :) 

And Ella I forgot to mention, sorry for making you jealous. :hugs::hug: But you will be with me soon :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been living in a half packed house for the past 7 months! so not that much to pack and no news yet!! 

I've been having some really bad gas lately you know the bubble feelings, like when baby starts kicking! It makes me think I'm pregnant after all, but it's ridiculous cause it would be WAY too early to feel anything. So I'm not wasting my last test on something stupid like that! My hips are pretty sore aswell when I sit on the sofa for too long. But like I said.... I'm NOT wasting my last test on another bfn. Especially when I got my period so there's no reason to think I am really! IF my period is late or missing this month THEN I'll use my last test!

Caitlyn, I can't believe you've only ever been without hubby for a whole day once in the 5 years you've been together!!! Me and hubby were apart for the first 2 months we were together.. We got together on MSN, cause we didn't want to wait anymore. (we met in october, then fell in love whilst talking on msn and then hubby was supposed to come to Holland when he was on leave in november and december, but both leaves got cancelled! And we wanted to see each other again before we got together as we'd only seen each other once, the day we met and I didn't wanna see him and go: oh he's not as cute as I thought he was :haha:)
And after that we've obviously we've been apart plenty of times cause he would go on training and that with work or I'd go to Holland to visit family for a week or so! Never been more than 3 or 4 weeks. When Lucas was about 2 or 3 months old hubby had to go away for 2 weeks aswell!
Anyway, you'll be fine! You've got Rowan and he'll keep you busy!! :) And we're here to talk to!! :)


----------



## Naaxi

I know I have to get over it and we'll be fine but my heart is breaking that I will be missing my other half for an entire fortnight. And that his will be my life for the next year or so. He will miss so much each time he leaves.

And you have so much more willpower than I do, Ella! I test when I sneeze weird haha. It's a sign! Must be pregnant! Hahaha. Even when there was 100% no way that I could possibly be pregnant I have tested. Like hubs had his vasectomy and we werent using a donor yet and I was like.... still one in a million chance! Snort.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha that's what I'm usually like.. I'll get my period and then something is weird and I'm like: I'm gonna test, just to be sure... but this time I'm not doing it!! It's a waste of a test cause I know I'm not pregnant! I just had my period! And it wasn't really any different than normal. And IF I'd miss my period next time and test and it would be positive that would mean I'd be like 8 weeks already so that would be good :haha:

Keep us updated on what happens with your doctors appointment today!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya that's crazy that you guys haven't been apart very long. Kurtis lived in Kelowna (12-14h away) for 5 months (4 from once we were 'official') when we first started dating, lots of Skype, msn and bbm back then! But then he moved in with me and we've spend the rare weekend apart! Tbh the long distance in the beginning was good for us cuz you really get to know the person cuz all you do is talk like 4 hrs a day and text in between! Not all the bs playing hard to get, superficial talk of those first regular dates etc lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol my husband and I started as friends with benefits. So we got to know each other without the games as well which was nice hahahaha. :blush:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah we went to Highschool together, both our besties dated for like 3 yrs so it was always us 4... Never really took him seriously until like 6 yrs later, of course when he moved to a different province!! It was his bestie from highschool's wedding that got us talking again.... And it's his wife that's expecting #2 now, they're always bugging us to join in on the baby making!!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww that's cute. And yeah I bet they bug you to join... I bug my bestie all the time lol. But she isn't ready yet. I even gave her a condom with a note safety pinned through it hahaha! She knows it's in good fun though. 

Hubby was my tattoo artist that had a thing for redheads haha :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha that's awesome the condom and how you guys met or whatnot! Ya we spend so much time at their place with their toddler, you can't help but want your own... Maybe... This AF sure isn't acting like herself


----------



## Naaxi

Spotting today. Sigh. Makes me nervous.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Man I wish things were just normal. Don't get too anxious first tri bleeding is pretty common... Try not to stress too much :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

I know :hugs: I am trying to keep poaitive and repeat what will be will be. There isn't anything anyone can do one way or the other so no sense in stressing.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup and stress isn't good for your health or little beans! Go zen it up!


----------



## Eltjuh

I met hubby randomly on the street in Amsterdam (his friends have been known to ask him if I was a prostitute :dohh:..... charming :haha:)
I won some tickets for a blue man group show in Amsterdam so took my best friend to see them and then we wanted to have a drink afterwards and then decided we wanted to actually go out and go dancing and we didn't really know where to go. My friend had a thing for 'tall and handsome' as she put it. And hubby's friend apparently fitted that description so she said: let's ask them if they know a good place to go! And that's where they took us to a club (they had a 'guide') and both me and my friend got hit on by hubby's other friend first but we turned him down... :haha: and then I was like: actually that one is quite cute, let's go with that! :blush: 


What time is your appointment Caitlyn?? And what time is that over here?? :winkwink: haha!


----------



## OurLilFlu

She said she was on her way 2 hr ago so she must be done, it's now 4 pm here... You? What's the time diff?


----------



## Naaxi

I bussed there, Talia, and my appointment was for 3:30 but I wasn't seen until almost 4:30 which is rare for my doc. But she sent me for a urine sample and bloods, and more bloods in three days and an u/s she eants me to book within the next two weeks. Probably won't see the heartbeat then, though.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow, that's quite the delay for your appt time, I hate that and ets definitely doesn't help! Wooooo proper answers and stuff finally!


----------



## Naaxi

Waiting an extra hour for labs sucked too but I hung out with mine and hubby's moms for dinner. It was a boring evening turned good :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I hate waiting for all that stuff, that's nice to go see your moms, are they out in the west end too?


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah we are the only ones on the southside. And I am glad my mum and Derek's mom get along. My little sister (4) absolutely adores her "auntie Joan". And it is clear Derek's mom loves her right back.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe that sounds like such a good lil setup! I can't wait til kurtis's parents are here! We might actually go to kelowna this weekend to go visit!


----------



## Eltjuh

Good to hear your getting all the tests done!! :) Hope they all turn out alright!! Did your doc say anything else??


----------



## Naaxi

Nope. She checked my uterus and didn't say much about anything. She said congratulations a few times though, so I am guessing she isnt overly worried. And asked if I was wanting the teansnucheal test at 12 weeks which I don't. So that was that. Said she'd call me with results from the bloodwork when she gets both of them (I need to go again on Thursday). Oh and she's ruling out certain STDs as a cause for the bleeding. I laughed and she said it was standard and seemed almost apologetic hahaha. I don't care, I already ruled those out. She's just covering her bases.


----------



## BBWttc29

well today af is supposed to come so far she hasnt appeared. I also usually get a weird smell down there a few days before she is due and I dont have anything. Im still having some cramping, Gas, quick periodic shooting pains down there. still hopeful these all are good signs


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Aww that's cute. And yeah I bet they bug you to join... I bug my bestie all the time lol. But she isn't ready yet. I even gave her a condom with a note safety pinned through it hahaha! She knows it's in good fun though.
> 
> Hubby was my tattoo artist that had a thing for redheads haha :D

Omggossh! My DH was my tattoo artist, too! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Ahahhaaaaa yay for marrying our tattoo artists.


----------



## Naaxi

It's a ghost town in here lol. Bbwttc did af stay away?


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> It's a ghost town in here lol. Bbwttc did af stay away?

Yep no sign of her yet I'm officially 1 day late.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! Go for the gold lol hope the :witch: flies on by!


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Nice! Go for the gold lol hope the :witch: flies on by!

Thanks me too and now after I eat I get cramps bloated and gas


----------



## Naaxi

Woo exciting! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya :test:!! Lol the rest of us are living vicariously through you!


----------



## Clynn24

Hey guys <3
i am TTC #1 and am also 4DPO today- i too find myself symptom spotting- id love to wait this out with everyone.. 

*baby dust to all**

xox


----------



## Naaxi

Hi clynn :) Welcome to the insanity lol! What symptoms are you having?


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Woo exciting! When do you plan on testing?

I'm getting excited too. I'm probably gonna wait until Friday to see if af shows


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya :test:!! Lol the rest of us are living vicariously through you!

It's exciting for me to have it actually be a possibility for me to be pregnant. Before I lost weight it was highly unlikely


----------



## Naaxi

My mum lost a whole lot of weight and quit smoking and found out she had a surprise on the way lol. I was her youngest but I now have a baby sister who is 4.


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's so crazy! My youngest brother and I are 10 yrs apart and I've always thought that was neat but ppl would always ask if he was my son when I was a teenager... Flippin weird lol


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I was 18 years older than her so people just assumed she was mine. I also have my half sibling from my dad who are 6, 4 and 1. But they live in Ontario (accross the country) so I rarely see them.


----------



## Clynn24

well i think its a little to early for symptoms but ive had a bad headache and some twinges here and there the past few days Naaxi- im debating on whether or not to wait for AF or test early? any suggestions-


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah it's funny cuz I always want everyone else to test like its going out of style cuz it's fun to line spot and such but myself, I always wait at least til AF is due for testing lol whatever you choose my dear


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahah it's funny cuz I always want everyone else to test like its going out of style cuz it's fun to line spot and such but myself, I always wait at least til AF is due for testing lol whatever you choose my dear

Well no af still also I have a lot of cm which rarely happens to me


----------



## Naaxi

Clynn... I agree with talia (ourlilflu). I would say test asap! But only because I love tweaking pictures and looking for lines. I also understand the stress of a bfn when you want to see those two lines. So at your leisure :D But make sure to post pictures! Heehee.


----------



## prettyjen82

I say test!!!


----------



## BBWttc29

prettyjen82 said:


> I say test!!!

well :witch: showed up today hopefully ill be more successful next cycle. I am also going to start temping


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh damn that :witch: temping is really helpful, I hope you enjoy learning all about it


----------



## Naaxi

Aww sorry the :witch: showed. Good luck for next month!


----------



## prettyjen82

Sorry to hear about AF showing :(


----------



## prettyjen82

Sorry to hear about AF showing :(


----------



## BBWttc29

Thanks everyone I'm staying hopeful that ill have better luck next month and hopefully temping will help


----------



## Naaxi

Temping definitely helped me know when I ovulated. It is nice to be sure of something when ttc is full of uncertainties.


----------



## Naaxi

It's a ghost town in here again. Well ladies... guess I get to join the two week wait again in a few weeks. Sigh.


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> It's a ghost town in here again. Well ladies... guess I get to join the two week wait again in a few weeks. Sigh.

Sorry...I know we will get our BFP's


----------



## prettyjen82

Naaxi said:


> It's a ghost town in here again. Well ladies... guess I get to join the two week wait again in a few weeks. Sigh.

:( I've been thinking about you today!


----------



## Eltjuh

:hugs: Naaxi!!! :hugs:

Looks like I'm in with a chance after all... we weren't gonna try but well, things happen :blush: 
I kind of have the same feeling I had when we conceived last time... that was a one time thing right around ovulation time and I just knew.... or had this feeling that we conceived! Feeling quite confident to be honest. But I don't want to be confident cause I don't wanna get disappointed again! Anyway, I'm gonna start temping properly again now cause then I'll be able to know exactly when I ovulated, as I know I haven't yet and usually O between cd18 and 20. 
And I'm gonna try not to test until AF is late!! I might need some help with that though!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

:hugs: Thanks ladies. All things happen for a reason... Now I know why my husband is home from his job that was supposed to be two weeks out, one week back. Not the literal reason, of course, but the universe threw me a bone and gave me some support. Doing this alone would have been so hard.

Anyways YAY Ella!! <3 I knew with both times I conceived straight away as well! Eee! And we will help you not test.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, not much going on over here... Caitlyn, I'm really glad your oh was able to be home for you through this, it's a bumpy road! Excited for you Ella, we will do our best to not let you poas too early!!


----------



## Eltjuh

thanks ladies :) I'm feeling good about not testing, but hey I haven't even ovulated yet so you never know what happens when you hit that 2ww!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Just ordered some cheapie OPKs :D I hope I am abke to catch the first O before I even cycle again but I think my donor will be out of the country at that time. Ah well... Apparently you are more fertile for the first three months after a mc.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I was wondering if you were even able to maybe catch the next O... Lets go eggy! Frock the first part of the cycle is borrriiinnnngggg... And I still have 2 weeks til O. Jeez


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh, I thought it was only the first cycle, before you get your first period again! :shrug: If that's true that you're more fertile the first 3 months it didn't work for us! Hubby's meds must be totally killing his sperm then :haha: 

I don't know whether I've ovulated yet... what do you think???


----------



## OurLilFlu

I have no idea about your O from last cycle I'd say wait til you maybe see a few temps over 36.5?


----------



## Naaxi

I agree you should wait a bit Ella, but it is looking good. And Talia, I think I may O in about two weeks (my guess is around the 4th if this cycle isn't wonky) but the donor is leaving the 29th. Fingers crossed I catch that eggy. Because I just want to be pregnant again. But this time it will be quieter (I only told a handful of people last time, but it will be less). Although I don't think I will have two mcs in a row. But just in case.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice I'm supposed to O the 4th too but I don't even know if we'll even go for the chance this month


----------



## Naaxi

Maybe just let the chips fall how they may and go from there? Things will work themselves out, and if it was meant to be, it will happen for you. :)

Ella, how are you, lady? Holding out on testing?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya exactly, I'm pretty impartial to this cycle, I'd love to just wing it and see what happens but honestly that week is gonna be crazy with his family staying with us, house hunting and my freakin RN exam lol studyinngg starts today!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah not even thought about it! I'm still not sure WHEN I ovulated, but pretty sure I have now though! Guess I'll just keep temping until I get the crosshairs... unless it takes too long! haha
Cause I don't wanna keep temping throughout the 2ww cause I don't think you can really read anything from it... as you know my temps were looking very promising last month, compared to my other charts and then wasn't pregnant afterall... Oh well..


----------



## Naaxi

It definitely looks like you ovulated Ella, but mine never gave me crosshairs if I was missing a bunch of temps, it just left it without, even when I put my + OPKs in. But you know roughly when so that will help.

Talia eeee! Good luck on your test hunny, but you will do amazingly!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I write in 2 weeks! It's crazy! I did half of a practice exam and got 78 so I think ill be alright, now just to actually crack a book and brush up on a few things! 
Ya those crosshairs are finicky, a few ppl this month having troubles with that! Oh well I agree about not temping in the TWW but I like to anyways lol


----------



## Naaxi

Temping in the tww helped me figure out my weird non-AF. I am debating temping at all this cycle. Maybe I will just go by OPKs if they come on time and if they don't, then maybe I'll just wing it and do it the last day he is here and hope for the best. I guess we are all kinda winging it thr cycle eh?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm still not sure when i ovulated exactly though... what do you reckon? I'll probably temp for another 2 or 3 days and then leave it....then again i'd like to see what it would be like this month, but at the same time i'm scared it'll get my hopes up again if it goes high


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's hard to say, I heard you can manually put in your crosshairs by changing the settings I'd put it at cd 17 probably, 19 could also work though I guess. I'd probably temp for a couple more days just to make sure you can confirm. A couple days off on O just messes with how early you're gonna poas! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I will be temping for a couple more days at least. Probably till the weekend! I would've said I probably O'd on CD18, I know there's no temp, but that one could've been lower than CD17 and then gone up. And I've never O'd before CD18 so it would make sense.

Anyway, I'm not testing before the 1st of June so it doesn't really matter too much for me! that would make me 15 dpo if I ovulated on the 17th like you said. So that should give me a nice line if I am pregnant.
That is if AF doesn't show before that! Cause my LP is usually 12 days so I wouldn't even make it to 15dpo haha. If I ovulated on CD20 though (which has happened before) I'd be 12 dpo so expecting AF on the 2nd of June. Then again just looking at it, I won't have ovulated on CD20 cause my temp was already high. So it's probably between CD17 and CD19

Either way if I am pregnant I should get a pretty nice line I reckon.


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I would say CD18 or 19 for your O, Ella. But you're right that either way you should have a clear line on the 1st.

Hoping today will be my last bloodwork.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Woot! The first sounds good that'll be some kick-ass commitment :haha: but you're def right, if there is a line you should be able to see it from space!! :rofl: 
Caitlyn, do you have to keep going til it's zero?


----------



## Eltjuh

I've always wanted to get a dark line! I did once, but that was when I was miscarrying, cause I did one straight away when I started bleeding and then again a couple of days later. That line showed up straight away, before the control line :haha:

Anyway, I wasn't gonna be trying this month so I really haven't been thinking about it much. Dunno what happened but I suddenly just managed to not think about it! Probably cause I knew months ago that we weren't gonna try this month so I'd already set my mind on not trying and not testing.
The 1st is only another week away, well week and a half! I'm sure I'll be fine!! :thumbup: And the 1st is a lucky day for me when it comes to pregnancy testing :haha: that's when I got my bfp with my son! 


Caitlyn what's your fb status all about??? I was gonna comment but wasn't sure whether you wanted to put it on fb.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh so they will probably share the same bday month then! BFP for you!!


----------



## Eltjuh

yup they most definitely would! Make that same birthday week probably! Or same birthdayweekend :rofl: 
That's why we weren't gonna try. My son's duedate was the 7th of Feb. And he was born 13 days late on the 20th. This time, if I'm pregnant, it will be the 5th of Feb. And if it's gonna be late, like almost all the babies in our family (me and my 5 siblings and most my cousins) and it would be 14 days late it would be born on the 19th, so 1 day before my son's birthday! :haha: Like I said, that's why we weren't gonna try!! 
Anyway we'll worry about that when I'm actually pregnant! 

I mentioned it to my friend the other day and she told me that 2 of our other friends had the same thing.... 1 of them had her son already, who was due on or close to his sister's birthday and the other friend is still pregnant but she is due close to her first child's birthday aswell! So I was like: I wanna try now, cause it might work :haha: And our luck would have it that I am gonna be pregnant because it always happens when you're not trying for it and never does when you are trying :dohh: But I'd still be over the moon!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha oh the tricks of life lol! Ya it might be like that for all of us! FX


----------



## prettyjen82

Eltjuh said:


> I've always wanted to get a dark line! I did once, but that was when I was miscarrying, cause I did one straight away when I started bleeding and then again a couple of days later. That line showed up straight away, before the control line :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I wasn't gonna be trying this month so I really haven't been thinking about it much. Dunno what happened but I suddenly just managed to not think about it! Probably cause I knew months ago that we weren't gonna try this month so I'd already set my mind on not trying and not testing.
> The 1st is only another week away, well week and a half! I'm sure I'll be fine!! :thumbup: And the 1st is a lucky day for me when it comes to pregnancy testing :haha: that's when I got my bfp with my son!
> 
> 
> Caitlyn what's your fb status all about??? I was gonna comment but wasn't sure whether you wanted to put it on fb.

Can't wait for you to test!! That's my b day and I will be 31!!


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry for being MIA. Hectic day lol. Drove out to nearly Calgary (3 hour drive) to buy a camera worth 6k+ for just under 2000 $. And then we were planning on leisurely driving home but hubby's daughter called and wanted us to rush home because she had a low grade fever of 39.1 or something like that... (had one all day... we talked about it and I figured it was some sort of throat infection, suggested she take it easy and drink lots of fluids, the usual... not going to die, going to hospital will make it worse, at most go to a medi center, blah blah blah...), she over reacted and assumed it was mono or tonsilitus, so we rushed back anyways, making Rowan super upset to be stuck in the car for basically 6 hours, because she had to go NOW. Got home and she had already gone with her mother to the emergency room. And guess what it was for.... yep. A throat infection. Nothing to flipping go to emerg for. :grr: Okay rant over. But yay I got a super expensive professional camera for a great deal, although it was all my money. And hubby is still unemployed. And we have no income. Yaaaaaay. Hahaha. So that was the huge chance.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah alright then!! :)
Sounds like a good deal though!! 
And I don't get why she had to go to the emergency room... :dohh: If I have a fever I just assume it's flu and just ride it out. Unless it goes on for days. Oh well, each to their own. But kind of ridiculous she made you rush home just for her to go with her mum anyway! 

I got my crosshairs this morning, FF says I O'd on CD19. So I am 3 dpo now and the 1st would be 13dpo which is a good thing as my LP is usually 12 days so I'd expect AF on the 1st. So if it's not there in the morning then I'll test :)


----------



## Naaxi

I just think going to the emergency room when it isn't an emergency is a huge waste of everyone's time. I usually stay home when I have the flu or a sore throat. The only time I went to the hospital was when I couldn't stop vomitting.

Aaaanyways... I am glad you got your crosshairs Ella. Now you can relax :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I get all hissy when ppl misuse emerg! There were medicentres open yesterday.... Roar! 

Yay for crosshairs and lucky 13 on the first


----------



## Naaxi

Oh yeah I didn't even notice! Lucky 13 :D I am excited for you to test, so I can live vicariously through you. I don't think I will catch it this month as my window will barely overlap when the donor is still in the country lol. And then he is gone for 2 weeks. So I am thinking next month is more likely.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, today a bloke (a soldier) got shot in our town, right by the army barracks. Only about a mile away from our house! Could've been us if we would've gone to the barracks as we go there almost every week to get help with this housing situation! Scary! It happens quite a lot here though, either that or shootings or muggings. It's crazy!


----------



## Naaxi

Wow :( that doesn't sound safe.


----------



## Naaxi

Soooo my numbers are almost zero, so should be done. But my doctor wants me to wait a cycle before trying again. I don't want toooooooo. Pout.:nope: I wanna try still and I feel like it wasnt as if I needed medical help for it to be completed, my body should be okay to handle it if it ovulates...


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't see why they want you to wait! There are a lot of people that have say that I think - that's why I did! But it's totally upto you! 

I am 4 dpo again today... 2nd time round after we started this thread!! :haha:
I've stopped temping now so there's no indications at all as to whether I might be pregnant or not. I did really well today, I went into a shop where they have the Answer pregnancy tests, so I wanted to buy some. A single pack was £2.99 and a 2-pack was £3.99 so I thought about it and thought I might aswell get the 2-pack then! BUT....I didn't get any!! :haha: I was like, I'm not testing until the 1st so I only need 1 test (for now) and if I have more than 1 in the house I KNOW I'm gonna test early! 

Tomorrow me and hubby are gonna go out together, Lucas is staying with a friend and he's sleeping over there aswell! So we're having our first ever night alone since having him!!! He's never had a sleep-over. I just thought it would be nice for me and hubby to have 1 night off, just no picking him up after you get back having to put him in bed and everything else! So we get to just go home and do whatever! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol woo! That is exciting, Ella. 

So I ended up in emerg last night with a fever and intense cramps that came in waves and stabbing pains in my lungs. They sent me home with little answers after hydrating me, giving antibiotics and a blood thinner for possible blood clot in the lungs... going to get an ultrasound this am and then a ct scan. What a boring night though, I had no phone and was in hospital from 7 to 2. And no book or anything.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! That's terrible. I hate the run around of emerg! Hope it's not a clot, those aren't fun. 

I'm really bored here btw cd 14 I think O is still way off in the horizon, 10 days or so... Twiddle thumbs... But Kurtis's parents are here and I'm going with them to look at houses!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay! Well I hope you have fun house hunting! 

Just got an ultrasound and the lady was super nice and said everything *looks* fine and there doesn't seem to be any "retained products". As she was leaving, she said "Hope to see you again in a couple months for a more positive experience!" And I said my doctor told me to wait. She laughed and said "they all say that." Then whispered "don't listen!" Lol!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah what a nice tech! I say we all second that notion! Don't wait!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I think my doctor would be annoyed if I became pregnant right away. She knows it's donor sperm. Or at least she did with Rowan. And I've read that the lining may not be thick enough this month and may end up in another miscarriage. So my heart doesn't want to stop trying but my head says it's probably best to wait a month.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ah I see ya I guess that's the chance you take. Might as well wait esp with stressing about your donor being gone. Makes for a boring wait though!


----------



## Eltjuh

It's upto you I think.... But it would be horrible to go through another mc ofcourse! Especially knowing that the lining of your womb might have caused it... :cry: It's hard!! 
But to be honest, I didn't think not trying for 1 month was quite nice! I didn't think about it too much and was pretty happy to not bother this month! (even if we did 'try' accidentally :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

K ladies I'm confused... I haven't been checking my cm too too closely lately cuz I still don't expect O for about 10 days... But yesterday a went to the bathroom and def had a fair bit of EWCM once. So today I checked my cervix and it was sticky/ creamy but after I did my business on wiping again, another glob of EWCM! Wtf lol I guess I just have to see what my temp does but I'm getting annoyed with thinking I am O ing early again maybe.. Grrt


----------



## Naaxi

Have you had sex lately? I get globs of what looks like ewcm a day or two after sex. I had a fair amount of what looked like ewcm (but it wasn't completely clear, it had some white marbling) yesterday but I am not even going to bother seeing if/when I ovulate this month. I don't want to go through the heartbreak again and knoe it might have been my fault for being selfish.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw!! :hugs: Enjoy the time off though! It's quite nice.... I think so anyway! I'm so much more relaxed about it. Though I have to say I'm starting to symptom spot a little now... But at least it's 7dpo now and not early like 4dpo :rofl:

My boobs seem a little sore every now and then. But I can't really say much about that as they seemed a little sore the past couple of months in the 2ww but then AF showed anyway. Had some AF like cramps, mainly in my back aswell.... Oh well, let's see what happens on saturday!! :)


----------



## Naaxi

Eee! Saturday is soon :D My donor keeps asking if I want his help regardless lmao. He likes the extra attention.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nope no action lately, Kurtis's parents have been here since Friday and ... THEY BOUGHT A HOUSE!! 
Anyways day three of at least once a day EWCM... Meh I don't really care if I'm due to O I probably am gonna miss it and same for 10 days from now lol


----------



## Naaxi

Yay for them buying a house :D And boo for us lrobably missing out this month. I don't like the waiting Ella... lol. I am glad you enjoyed the break but I've done my waiting... (twelve years of it... in Azkaban) :haha: Hahahahahaaa sorry. If you don't know, it's a nerdy book reference. Anywhoselbees, guess I will have to try and distract myself. 

Rowan is sooo sick he threw up all the water and milk he had had at three in the morning and has a fever. Poor baby. Yesterday he felt worse than today though. Gahh. We're all falling sick like dominoes.

What's new with you ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay Harry potter fan!! Lol nothing new here more EWCM today, doing the house inspection after work!


----------



## Eltjuh

harry potter fan eh?! I read a couple of the books but then stopped... can't remember why. Think it was cause my mum got them for free for school and only got a couple. I'm a big fan of the 'shopaholic' books.... Don't know if you know them there! They're so funny though!

Not much new here. Not been temping or anything. So no clue what's going on or what isn't. Don't think I'll get a bfp though! :dohh: Not very hopeful this month don't know why.

Poor Rowan!! Hope he feels better soon!!! 

Lucas is being a pain tonight. Put him to bed about an hour ago. Then he got up and asked for water so we gave him some. And he just keeps getting up now :dohh: Already put a big towel in front of his window to make it darker in his room (waiting for black-out fabric which I ordered today to sew to his curtains) But he's still messing around, coming out his room all the time!! *sigh*


----------



## Eltjuh

Why is it again that i want a new baby? Been up for the past 2 hrs with lucas! He was a pain to get him to stay in bed and go to sleep.And when he finally fell asleep he woke up at 2am, he seemed scared or something and was asking for daddy so i took him in our bed for a bit, hoping he'd go back to sleep! I really don't get how people sleep with their toddler (or even older child) in their bed! We have a kingsize bed but i hardly had any space and he wouldn't lay still at all!!! So took him back to his bed but started crying when i left the room. Then sat with him for half an hour or so. And he was still asleep. Left him again and he started crying again and came out of his room so we layed on the sofa together for a while but he still didn't go to sleep and then he wanted to watch tv. I told him it was sleepy time a couple of times but he just seems wide awake so now we're watching tv.... great! I should be asleep!! And so should he! Sorry just had to get that out! Hahay


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha oh that sounds like a long night!! It's kind of nice to kind of not give a crap about your chart eh? I haven't been missing any temps but I'm really not feeling this cycle at all. Just living life lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh crap... i just went to the toilet and to get lucas some water.... come back and i hear a voice out of the phone going: hello.... and lucas was sitting there pressing buttons on it. I think he rang 999 which is the number for emergency services like the police..... just got a call as i'm writing this saying: this is the police we just had a 999 call from you but i think it might have been your child? And i was like uhm... yeah it was sorry about that! :blush: shame!! Haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah oh jeez!!! In Canada you can get fined for false emergency calls! Lol


----------



## ashntony

4dpo! I am finally in the tww again! It has been 7 months of annovulatory cycles. One was 89 and the second was 111! I will be testing on june 7th!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah hubby said you can get arrested for it here.... They can't do much about people's kids ringing them though... they shouldn't have picked such an easy number :haha: In Holland it's 112 which is harder to accidentally put in I think... it's easier for a child to just keep pressing 1 number.


YAY Ashntony good luck!! :)


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry your night was hard Ella. Rowan is still sick and kept waking demanding water (which he knows where it is and was pointing at it but wouldn't grab it himself ) and he kept doing thst about every 15 minutes for a good two or more hours. I was going batty. And he just kept crying, nothing would console him. Sigh. Not too sure why I want another either at times lol.

And LOL about the 999 call.. silly lil guy. I didn't know there was a fine here, Talia. And Row has definitely dialled 999 but luckily emergency number here is 911.


----------



## Eltjuh

Tomorrow is a sad day for me.... it was supposed to be my duedate. Can't believe it's been that long! 

Also, tonight i've had some weird feelings in my belly... caitlyn you might recognise it.... it feels just like it does when your baby kind of rolls over or brushes one of his limbs against the wall of your uterus when they're quite big already- like about 6 months along or further along. I have no idea what it is!! At least when you get the fluttery/bubbly feeling i know it's gas but i don't know what this is. Probably gas too haha.

Sorry to hear Rowan is still sick btw! Poor little boy!! :hugs: It's horrible when they're ill!! :( Hopefully he'll get better soon!!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww hunny... wish I was near you so I could take you out for a dinner or something. :hugs: Your rainbow baby will come soon. And as I said before... they wouldn't have been the same person if you had had the last. I know at the moment that isn't much comfort, but when your next little one is here, I'm sure you won't want to change them for the world.


----------



## Eltjuh

True!!! I just hope it happens soon! Not feeling confident at all this month.... or any month really. Cause I just have this feeling that hubby's meds are messing with his sperm, even if the doctor says they're not! He hasn't done a SA so you never know.... 
Hopefully I can go to the doctor with hubby next time as he isn't happy with his meds anyway so we'll have to discuss what's gonna happen... 

I was just thinking yesterday that maybe it happened because we're still stuck in this house and that way we wouldn't have the stress of moving with a newborn (especially they way it's gonna happen when it does, cause it could be a very quick process. Once we get the paperwork we need that makes us 'officially homeless' then we could get a house within a couple of days! which means we'd have to pack up the rest of the house, sort out removals and then clean this house, cause the army is a pain and likes to make people scrub their house as if their life depends on it when they leave, otherwise you'll get charged...:dohh:)
So hopefully when I do get pregnant again we can move before the baby is born!


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's a good way to look at it, my friend moved when she was almost due and just said it was fine for me because i couldn't do much and everyone else comes to help the super pregnant family's move! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

We have to scrub our houses here like ourilives depended on it as well, or face charges. We actually havw a bill in collections from a housing company here because I didn't clean well enough... they took our security deposit which is supposed to cover things like painting or minor damage AND they charged us on top of that as well. Makes me livid. Anyways...

So... may have accepted a donation last night but it's way to early in my cycle for it to work. Ah well ;) Made the donor happy before his trip HAHA!


----------



## Eltjuh

Cleaning your house when you move out is the worst part of living in an army house... They wanted to give us new carpets aswell (they're CREAM!!) so we said no! At first they wanted to change the carpets anyway but we really didn't want it and haven't heard from them again! Can't wait to move!!
Jay rang the people from the army that own the house again, and he got told that they sent the letter this morning. So hopefully, this time, things will get moving!

You naughty! You never know!! :winkwink: 
I realised earlier that today is 10dpo for me and I wasn't even tempted to test! Saturday is the day! Unless the :witch: is there to say hello before I get the chance to test.


----------



## Naaxi

Yay for not being tempted! Stress free is the way to go. I don't plan on testing hopefully at all this month... aside from this morning...

I used an OPK just because I was curious as I have been quite frisky :blush: and was wondering about my chances. I am not Oing right now but it isn't super light either so maybe it was all meant to be haha.

I guess if I O early it could work but I am CD13 so CD17 would be the latest I could O and have it work.

I hope you get to move soon! Stop living out of boxes and finally have a "home".


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah oh Caitlyn you're hilarious! Good luck with the donation lol hopefully it's a lucky early O! And yay for a no stress cycle! Super job in not tempting the testing craziness!


----------



## Naaxi

Well glad I can amuse ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh exciting! You'll have to keep doing your OPKs now!! OR temp!! haha I want to know!!! :haha: Do it for me! 2 more sleeps for me before I test!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm... maybe I'll do OPK s for the next 5 days. Then they won't matter after that. But I am staying neutral. No testing until the 17th, hopefully no symptom spotting. My chances are slim, with yesterday being the last day.


----------



## Naaxi

Suddenly feeling down about my loss. Sigh. :cry:

So I just sent a text to hubby saying I am feeling sad about our loss... he asked what loss. So I said nevermind and again he asked what did we lose. Clearly I am alone in this.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Caitlyn! Ouch that hurts my heart.... Stupid hubby. Kurtis would probably say the same sadly, they just don't experience it the same way :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw caitlyn! I'm so sorry! I wish i could tell you it gets easier, but as you know i'm still struggling with it! It does get easier, but you never forget! And unfortunately it never stops hurting! :(

I don't think men understand! Jay never talks about it. When i ask him about it he says he doesn't like to think about it. Which i get, cause i don't either but it just happens! And it's good to be sad about it, it helps! Cry as much as you want or need to! 

I'm here if you want/need to talk! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks ladies... eurgh... At least you know that Jay cared and is upset over it... it is as if Derek couldn't care any less. And the kicker is that years ago when he had newly separated from his ex and she was pregnant with someone else's child... he came home from working in Ontario because she was having an ectopic. And it wasn't even his child! Sigh. Today sucks. And Rowan threw up again. Icing on the cake. But I am glad he is cuddly... Makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh dear that sounds like a sticky situation!! Poor Rowan but cuddles are always nice! I'm ssoo tired right now. Can't even keep my eyes open lol and it's only 730! Ugh and my cycle is so boring haha so I have nothing to share


----------



## Naaxi

My cycle will be boring too. We can be boring together.


----------



## BBWttc29

does anyone know about charts if so can anyone look at mine its in my signature and offer any help or assistance. FF said that on CD10 which was 4 days after my period that i ovulated, i took a test that day and it was negative. I took an opk today and it was positive. i usually ovulate on the 3rd of the month no matter how long my cycle.. Im so confused


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ok, we're all pretty decent charters on here and I'm confused by where you said 'ff says I ovulated" I don't see any crosshairs or even the vertical O marker... To me it doesn't look like you ovulated yet and with the + opk it'll probably be tomorrow or the next day, but you'll need 3 high temps to confirm. As far as the date you might still O on the 3rd of June if today's opk wasn't truly completely + as it can be... You're probably better off going by your cd rather than dates of the calendar but that's just me... Also I noticed you aren't tracking cm, it can be very useful to see if its coinciding with other signs. Any eggwhite- type consistency cm? Hope that answered your question a bit!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Naaxi said:


> My cycle will be boring too. We can be boring together.

At least we can be boring together on here lol no one else in my life gives two hoots about cycles and things :rofl: it is kind if bizarre how you have real life stuff and then you can always come to this forum and blab and rant about things you'd never normally talk about in oh mic! Yay :hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Ok, we're all pretty decent charters on here and I'm confused by where you said 'ff says I ovulated" I don't see any crosshairs or even the vertical O marker... To me it doesn't look like you ovulated yet and with the + opk it'll probably be tomorrow or the next day, but you'll need 3 high temps to confirm. As far as the date you might still O on the 3rd of June if today's opk wasn't truly completely + as it can be... You're probably better off going by your cd rather than dates of the calendar but that's just me... Also I noticed you aren't tracking cm, it can be very useful to see if its coinciding with other signs. Any eggwhite- type consistency cm? Hope that answered your question a bit!

Thank you. we BD'd on Sunday night we plan to do it again tomorrow. I guess I will wait and see


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I don't think you have ovulated yet bbwttc :) But it is real close! :sex::spermy: Go have fun! ;)

Talia, I know what you mean. A lot of my day is spent thinking about ttc, but I don't share that with anyone in real life because they wouldn't understand. So it is good that I can come on here and talk about it alland get it out of my head. And I can come on here and vent my frustrations about dumb boys. Dumb boys. He still doesn't get it.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Exactly! Dumb boys!


----------



## Eltjuh

The :witch: showed 1 day early... so no testing for me this month! Told you i wasn't gonna be pregnant. I still feel it's hubby's meds!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww sorry Ella! You should definitely either go see a new doc or insist that this one do a sperm analysis.


----------



## Eltjuh

I know... Like I said on FB, we're gonna try to get squeezed in next week as this doctor is pretty popular and is usually quite busy and fully booked until the 17th of June. But I'll definitely try to get a SA now! I've had enough of having negatives and not falling pregnant. Before the pills it would've happened already (if not more than once :haha:)

How are you feeling now??


----------



## Naaxi

Glad you're going to make sure now. I dony know why they wouldn't have done it before. Here they would do it right away if we suspected something. It is an easy enough test... apparently you can even buy one somewhere online to do the test yourself, for a price.

So I had a dream that it did work this month and I was pregnant with a girl. This donor doesn't make girls so makes me smile anyways...


----------



## OurLilFlu

What do you mean this donor doesn't make girls? That's bizarre! Lol you never know.....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and Ella sorry AF came early! At least you stuck to your guns and didn't waste any tests I know it's no real consolation but I hate when I test and then she shows up usually hours later!!!


----------



## Naaxi

What I mean by he doesn't make girls is kind of long, but starting from the top, he has three living boys that are biologically his. He has lost twin boys, and another boy from the same woman and another boy from another woman. I am also pretty sure I was pregnant with a boy but will never know. Either way, that is 7 confirmed boys altogether from the same man. Now... according to a study I read that looked at thousands of family trees, the short version is that boys and girls will try to equalize... so one generation of a family that has mainly girls will produce a generation that has an equal amount of boys and girls that will produce a generation that has mostly boys that will produce a generation that has roughly an equal amount of both that will produce a generation that has mostly girls and so forth... and following that, it would be in his family generation that produces mainly boys.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hhhmm interesting I had no idea that happened... Well since I don't know my family history cuz I'm adopted we might be having girls since Kurtis's family is two boys and all of his cousins (about 3/4)are boys hmmm lol factoid of the day


----------



## Naaxi

Then you would be on the equal amount generation :) And your family history doesn't really matter seeing as the man determines the sex.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I guess duh lol I knew that! Hahah not quite awake this Saturday morn!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and btw I think I may be 1 dpo today... I woke up during the night though and tried to take my temp 4 hrs later but only made it to 3.... So who knows but it did do a good jump


----------



## Naaxi

Wooooooooooo for possibly being in the tww. If you are, do you think you're in with a chance? You don't put your bd timing in so I cant completely stalk you hahaha... I wanna know when you have sex! :haha::rofl:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah creeper lol JK!! I just don't want evveertyyonnee to know :rofl: well we should have a little chance day of o and 3 days prior... But you know me and fiddling with my chart, I put 2 more temps in to 'confirm' and it actually changes to being 3dpo today... So just one bd on the day before O. So still a chance either way... So by the time Monday rolls around I might be 5 dpo lol yay for time travelling! I think FF just gets confused by my cm cuz I get EWCM then a few days if not... This cycle I think the 3 days makes ff want to say I O'd later, ill see what the temps do and go from what I think is the most realistic spike. Meh! I'm not going to be too hopeful but I will be in! Just not as good as last cycle lol


----------



## Naaxi

Well either way, at least you are in, as you thought you wouldn't be.

My OPKs are getting slowly darker. So I may juuuust make the cut off of Monday. And they'd have to be pretty strong lil guys lol. Ah well. Chances are looking slim for me, I don't think it will be positive until monday at the earliest so I won't ovulate until late monday or even tuesday and the last time I got a donation was wednesday. Next month will be better anyways. I wasn't really planning on trying this month but i just didn't have the willpower to turn him down... haha.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha you might aswell give it a chance ;) 
My cycle is boring so far... I'm a bit weirded out by the amount of clots this time around though... Don't usually have a lot of clots, but had quite a few this time around... And not really had any cramping which is odd considering the amount of clots.... if that makes sense!

Hey at least I get to have some drinks now that I'm on my period :haha: And me and a friend were gonna go out and have some cocktails on the 15th of June so it's a good thing I got my period :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya you're right I am in even though it wasn't exactly looking like it was gonna be in the cards. I hope you O and catch that eggy but it'll be good to give it a proper go once the donor is back! And yay for drinks... I had a beer yesterday but I guess I should stop and see how this TWW goes.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Another thing is it looks like my cycle is getting shorter and closer to normal... Even it's only a few days its soo boring to have long cycles


----------



## Eltjuh

I didn't end up having a drink in the end, cause my teeth were hurting (got a wisdom tooth coming up and it's pushing against the other teeth) so I had to take some painkillers and seeing as you can't drink when you're taking painkillers.... But maybe tonight :) 

Hope your cycles are getting shorter! :) How come they changed??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well they've been slightly irregular since coming off the bcp. 42, 36,38,35 days and now this cycle according to ff might be 30


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd say it'll probably be 32 days. Your LP seems to be pretty consistent at 11 days and I'd say you ovulated on CD21. But that would still mean it's getting shorter which is good, considering the 'average' cycle is 28 days - apparently, I think the average is more around 30 days but oh well, who am I eh?! :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm with you saying I probably O'd on cd 21 too but if I put one more temp in ff puts me at cd 19 for O. But whatever still the shortest cycle yet! It would be nice to be 5dpo rather than 3 tomorrow!!


----------



## Naaxi

You definitely did O on cd 21 imo Talia. Yay! 

So I am confused as to whether or not I ovulated yesterday... I will post the pic, and the one on the far right is this morning, and I only took one a day for the past few days. So yesterday was close and I felt a pinch but it was more central instead of one sided. None of them are positives though and I would have tested again yesterday but I was away from home until past midnight. So I have no clue. Maybe I am in maybe not but it is hubby's bday so maybe I will catch an egg on his bday haha.
 



Attached Files:







20130602_125622.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eltjuh

It's hard to tell, the 2nd from the right looks nice, not positive but close! but considering the one to the right of it is still wet it's hard to tell. Maybe that'll get darker when it dries! When did you get your donation?? I forgot....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm with Ella the second from the right looks the best. So maybe you did but just missed it with testing


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I think I may have jusy missed it with testing. I'll see tonight when I go home and the test is dry. It didn't have more dye to run across as I took the pic about half an hour after taking the test, it may just look darker when dry though. So good chance that I missed it while testing. But I guess I may actually be in with a chance this time too. A small one cause Wednesday was the last donation but still a chance.


----------



## OurLilFlu

So Wednesday was your last donation and we're thinking Saturday for O then?! Then you're definitely in!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I am leaning towards Saturday for O. May keep taking OPKs for a few more days just to be sure because CD 16 is kind of early for me to O. But I have before so I dunno :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's def a possibility but is keep testing to see I guess! We'll both be in witha little chance


----------



## Naaxi

Well that is kind of nice, and our O days are close too :) I hope I don't go insane not really knowing if I did or not... but at the moment I am pretty relaxed about it all. I think I csn hold out until after af is due to test even. Which will be a first for my pregnancies... heehee. But I also "knew" with both of them before testing. So I guess we will see. And it was 5dpo ish both times that I just knew.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Same here I feel pretty chill I don't feel like there's a huge possibility but hey I'm sure ill be symptom spotting in no time. So I woke up, well you can see at almost 4 am and took my temp and its still up ill try to sleep again for 4 hours but ff out my o day at the cd119... It's only when I added 2 more days of EWCM that it changed to the 21.... Should I trust ff or leave it at21 like we all said.... ?? Yay! We're cycle buddies again!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm still waiting for AF to clear off.... :haha: SHOO!!! Go away!! Luckily it's almost gone so that's good!! 
Should O around 17-19th of June. Which is good cause I am supposed to go for cocktails with a friend on the 15th, and I don't drink after O! I don't usually drink much anyway, only once a month or less!


----------



## Naaxi

I hate that I had a fever my first dates, it throws everything off so even my temperature doesn't show if I O'd or not. Ah well guess this month is blind and I will need to wait and see. Next month I will go back to temping :) I may continue this month just to get back in the habit.

Your temp is nice and high for waking at 4! I was still up at 4 lol... I think I don't trust ff when it says CD 19. You may have even missed a bit of EWCM during the day on those days or watery cm... nah... I am pretty sure it is CD 21 for you.

Ella, tell that witch to take a hike! Lol! I don't drink very much either, as I still nurse as well. When he was super little I didn't have any at all, but now when he first goes to bed I trust that I can have a few hours to get a drink or two out of the system. And if there are any lingering bits, it won't be enough to go through to him and do anything. But like I said, I don't drink much now. Maybe in roughly four more years when the next babe is two-three ish and has weaned hahaha! With my luck by then my friend will be ready to use me as a surrogate! Snort.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well the witch is almost gone! :) Hopefully she'll be all gone by tomorrow!! 
I've not really been able to temp, cause I haven't been sleeping very well :( But luckily it's not essential yet! Hopefully I can get to temping again at least by cd12-ish. 

So hubby just put some pizza in the oven for us and half a pizza for Lucas, but unfortunately mine and hubby's pizza kinda burnt :dohh: So we're having some pizza delivered! :haha: We were gonna get back on the diet today, but oh well! Lucky we didn't totally do it yet today!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I asked in another thread about my O day but its pretty quiet over there I'm gonna out it back to cd 21, I think exactly like you said I just missed some of that cm on a couple if those days... Like nice been saying this cycle is willy nilly and I haven't been checking things out as crazily as I have been in prev cycles... 
Just watch and see how our lax attitude about this cycles gives us bfps!! Imagine that! Lol 
Ella, just kick that witch in the box and tell her to be on get way!! Argh! 
And now we all wait!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh right I forgot to ask, when are you testing / AF due?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and fun fact! If it is a BFP this cycle I'd be due on my youngest brothers bday! His 16th!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah I feel like I'm just spamming you guys, brain is on the fritz! Ella I didn't see your post earlier put we ordered a bunch of Chinese last night but I'm hoping to get on track to lose a bit of weight before my grad. At least eat better and get exercising on a regular routine!


----------



## Naaxi

Ella, I would temp anyways if you remember, as I don't always have 4 hours of solid sleep before testing and my charts aren't too wonky. But either way the beginning of new cycles is kind of nice with how low pressure it is. 

Talia, AF is due around the 16th (if this cycle is normal... it is my first after a miscarriage and so can be a loooong cycle) so going to try and wait until the 17th. Should be easy as I don't think I have much of a shot this time, and that is okay.

Hubby was looking for something and managed to lose all my previous OPK s that were lined up... no idea where they are now. So starting from scratch again... wondering if I still may not have ovulated as I usually catch it in an OPK if I do them at the same time each day.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Damn hubby messin with the opks, you'll have to tape them down on a piece of cardboard next time! If you don't catch it with and opk maybe your temps can be a clue, 36.20 still seems low but it looks like you have a lower bbt in general... 
I'm 4 dpo again like the thread says lol how many cycles has this thread been thru now hahah love it! Nothing to report regardless!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I have no freaking clue what's up with my body. Cm looks like it did when I was knocked up, but I don't even think I have ovulated yet. Maybe I will ovulate waaaay late and the donor will be back lol. 

Woo 4dpo! This thread has been through... 4 months I think?


----------



## OurLilFlu

When is donor back? Like you said it might be a long cycle so O will be pushed back, right? Does your LP change with a mc? I'm not sure... Hopefully you get a chance to catch that late one or you already have! Who freaking knows!


----------



## BBWttc29

im trying not to get my hopes up. i had a positive opk on last thursday. we Bd'd 4 days before that and the day after. i have sore breasts and some cramping so we will see


----------



## Naaxi

I don't know. I've never had a mc before... but I'd assume if you o at all your lp should be roughly the same. But it could be annovulatory.


----------



## Naaxi

Bbwttc what's your name hun? And your timing is good, your symptoms sound promising! Hope this is it for you :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Monae. I hope you are right. I have my fingers crossed for you too


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya that's what I figured, I would assume you'd still O and LP would stay stable.. Well WE SHALL SEE!


----------



## Naaxi

Most sites say you will get your first AF 4-6 weeks or more after mc so it is all a toss up. Shrug. It is hard being blind lol. And thank you Monae.


----------



## Eltjuh

I think my LP was the same after my MC.... But I didn't temp or use any OPK's before so I wasn't entirely sure when I ovulated I guess.... So basically, I'm no help!! :haha:

The stupid :witch: still hasn't completely left! The past 3 cycles at least I've been spotting for ages after the heavy bleeding is gone.... I used to just have 3 or 4 days of bleeding and then 1 day of spotting, I've been spotting for 3 days now. Sometimes it seems like it's gone and then suddenly it's back, or it goes brown and I'm like, ok it should be gone soon then! And then suddenly I get some more pink spotting again and then brown again! I have no idea why it's like that! Never used to spot that much!!


----------



## BBWttc29

Thank you for all your help can you look at my chart I finally got crosshairs do you think i BD'd enough


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well you're definitely in with cd 16 but the time before that is most likely too far out! All it takes is one :spermy:


----------



## Naaxi

Monae, looking good with CD16! Fx!

Ella, that is odd that it is coming and going. The only time I had that with spotting is while pregnant so I dunno what's going on with yours. Hopefully she goes away asap!

So I officially haven't a clue what's up... LARGE amount of EWCM this morning... as in it reached the toilet water lol. But -opk and I am still not sure about the almost + being a positive... maybe I will hold off and o around the 11th as the donor comes back the 9th hahaha... wishful thinking.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah oh wow that's some EWCM! Hopefully you can make O hold off til donor is back... AF needs to officially screw off Ella! As for me today and yesterday I've had a mix of tacky but stretchy cm and I swear its kind of yellowish... But I could just be insane


----------



## Naaxi

Still LOTS of EWCM, more than my last cycle when I got pregnant even... thinking I will O in the next day or two. Boo. Wish the donor was here.


----------



## BBWttc29

Thanks well Im hoping that this is my month im still nervous that maybe we didnt BD enough


----------



## BBWttc29

I have really sore boons and slight cramps


----------



## Naaxi

All you need is one swimmer! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## BBWttc29

I meant to say sore boobs.. LOL I dont know. Its weird that I have sore boobs. usually this happens the day i start my period..but i still have almost 2 weeks.. I am trying not to get my hopes up or think about it but I hope it was enoug


----------



## Naaxi

Well sore boobs is while your uterine lining is getting thicker so always a good thing :)

Just did an OPK. Still negative but getting darker so the other was a false surge again. Boo. Means I am definitely out this month. I just want to be pregnant again :( "still" would be nice but I will settle for "again".


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Well sore boobs is while your uterine lining is getting thicker so always a good thing :)
> 
> Just did an OPK. Still negative but getting darker so the other was a false surge again. Boo. Means I am definitely out this month. I just want to be pregnant again :( "still" would be nice but I will settle for "again".

hopefully that is a good sign. also the middle of my back is sore. my boobs hurt and feel heavy


----------



## Naaxi

Those are all great signs for sure.


----------



## BBWttc29

Sometimes it's hard seeing so many people around me pregnant I never imagined if would be so hard to actually get pregnant


----------



## OurLilFlu

True true! I didn't realize but we're only a day apart on our cycle!


----------



## Naaxi

I think we all feel like that, Monae. It is tough when others are falling pregnant. That's why I tried ro keep to myself more than I normally would when I fell pregnant last month. But I needed the support because it was so odd... Ah well. One day it will be us. It seems I notice more pregnant people around when I really want one... I pointed it out to hubby one day and he was shocked at hoe many pregnant women or new babies were around that day. I told him it's like thst any time I go out in public.


----------



## Eltjuh

AF officially buggered off last night when we went to bed! Just wish we could dtd, but hubby pulled his back the other day when we were getting some boxes packed and moved to the garage. :dohh:
I know we're not in the fertile window, but I'm just feeling frisky :haha: Sorry if that's TMI! haha
Just feeling good about our sexlife at the moment. We've been married 4 years and been together 5.5 years and it had just kinda died down a little and we didn't have sex very often anymore, you know you just get into a routine. But lately the past month or so it's been better! Which is nice! I'm not really someone that needs a lot of sex, but it's nice to be intimate, and sometimes I just wished that things would be back to how they were at the start of our relationship, as it's all new and exciting and you dtd lots then :haha: SORRY!! :blush: So yeah...enough about that!

Not happy that you're not gonna be in with a chance this month Naaxi!!! :cry: Hopefully your O will delay a little and you get your donor back before then haha! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I am getting fairly dark OPKs so it should be + today or tomorrow... and I sure know what you mean about being frisky haha... my sex drive is only just coming back properly after having Rowan so honestly Icould do it daily like we were just getting together... but with the added complications a two year old who only sleeps in his own bed half the night brings lol. The idea of trying for a baby gets my hormones racing as well though so I think that helped amp up my sex drive... :blush:

Yay for getting AF to take a hike though, Ella :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay booted AF out! Waiting for O, for both of you it seems... Do you think o will wait another couple days to catch donor? I hope so! It might be kinda nice not to have the stress of the TWW anyways. Nothing really here. At the end of my shift I got these terrible gas pains or something I couldn't even sit still, I was trying to get a coworker to fix a med on the computer and I swear I must if looked nuts cuz I could barely talk or keep a straight face thru the pain. Anyways ended up going to the BR and tmi and had some diarrhea, which is rare for me. Ugh like I said on another thread yay for embarrassing maybe-symptoms ! Lol yuck


----------



## Naaxi

I went between constipation and diarrhea with both so it just may be a great sign! I don't even know what's going on with my body... will post a pic of all of my almost positive OPKs. I have no idea what to do... I don't want to keep wasting OPKs if my hormones are just effed this cycle.:shrug:

https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b%20and%20b/20130607_111439-1.jpg


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow a lot of those are really dark! Lol I don't know what to tell you! Keep temping I guess that's your only real confirmation


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm... I have no clue. And I forgot to chart this am. There is no help in charting anyways as my temps seem all over the place as well... I dunno lol. Watch I am actually knocked up again haha...


----------



## OurLilFlu

That would be amazing!! Man I have no clue either, I guess just wait and see, I guess you could test if you're feeling positive ;)


----------



## Naaxi

Nah I am going to wait and see. If I was it would only be like 6dpo? The last donation was nine days ago so definitely not going to have a positive even if I was. But I don't think I am. Just my body being dumb. Going to try to stop using OPKs and just wait for AF and try to temp...

The one thing I find kind of odd though and it is tmi... is you know sometimes after sex you get like a tingling warm feeling in your nether regions? I've had that for no reason going on three days now.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I know what you're talking about and nothing is tmi to me lol but I have no idea why that would be happening. I guess we'll wait and see, ha I knew testing would be a long shot but hey!


----------



## Eltjuh

I had bad diarrhea with my son... VERY bad cramps! I can't remember when it started though. I used to wake up several times at night with bad cramps! Sometimes I'd wake up, go to the toilet and just stay on there until the cramps were gone....maybe weird, but I usually take my phone with me if that happens cause I know sometimes it can take long  and I just play games on my phone :haha:

I don't think, going by your OPK's you have ovulated yet Caitlin! But it's definitely close (again). Hopefully you'll O after the donor is back! When is he coming back??? 

We went to see the doctor tonight! We were gonna ask him if we could get a sperm assessment and he actually suggested it himself when I said I read that hubby's SSRI's (meds) could affect his sperm. He started off asking whether we wanted my hormones checked but when I said I temp and know I'm ovulating and it's regular he didn't think we'd need to get them checked. BUT I'm so happy we're getting the SA :happydance: So we got told to have hubby deposit his sperm in the cup at 9am and then take it to the hospital straight away. We live right across a field from the hospital so it would only take about 10 minutes to take it over. And the doctor also said to have (at least) 48 hrs between having sex and the 'deposit' so we're gonna leave it till monday morning. And should get the results about a week after. Glad we're getting that done cause it'll give me peace of mind if hubby's swimmers aren't affected and if they are then we can do something about it and have that baby we've been wanting!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's awesome news Ella!! Some answer to put your mind at ease or start doing something about! When would you get the results?


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, as it's the weekend (and we need to abstain for 48hrs) we have to wait till monday morning to put it in. So then we should get the results the monday after, so the 17th I guess :) Which unfortunately will be too late for this cycle, as that's probably when I'll ovulate, or the next 2 days after that, but still... we'll still try this month and just hope for the best I guess :)


----------



## Naaxi

That is such awesome news Ella! I really hope that you get the answers that you are looking for. I am hoping that his little guys are fine, but timing has just been wrong :spermy:. Either way, it is exciting! :hugs:

Donor comes back on the 9th, but I'm not going to pounce on him the moment he gets back lol... although it's tempting...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mmmhhmm definitely give it a go this cycle, you might have even jinxed a positive by even mentioning the SA lol! FX!


----------



## Naaxi

I don't think jinxed is the word you meant, Talia :D I bet you'll get pregnant this month because you are finally getting the SA, Ella. And your positivity will help.

Wow that word brought back memories of Spice Girls songs hahaha!


----------



## BBWttc29

i think im out looks like my temp dropped again


----------



## Naaxi

It still has time to go back up. When is af due?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha I always use jinxed as a positive or negative outcome lol whatever! Exactly like you said is what I meant! Hahahah I miss the spice girls! But hen again seeing their revival on the Olympics was enough for me


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> It still has time to go back up. When is af due?

it went back up some today and af is due on the 15th


----------



## Eltjuh

You never know, maybe it's an implantation dip!! It's not THAT low and it's gone back up, so fingers crossed for you that it keeps going up again now!


----------



## Naaxi

Glaringly positive OPK this morning. Sigh. Donor comes back tomorrow. It's too late for this month but maybe that's a good thing; hubby still doesn't have work.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Positive opk means you'll oh in the next 24-36 though.... Would he be down to donate as soon as he gets back? You might just catch it barely!


----------



## Naaxi

Hubby doesn't want me to anyways until he gets a job.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no! Just for this cycle or until he actually gets a job... Aw that's sad news :( it'll come soon!


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw!!! :hugs: Stupid hubby's!! I hate it when Jay is being all responsible when it comes to me wanting a baby! He wants one too now though, but before he's told me that he wanted to wait because of money etc. Until I convinced him that we'll be ok and there's never a right or good time to have a baby and it's gonna be at least 9 months before a baby would be here! :blush: 

It's true though, there's never a good time to have a baby. There's always something that isn't exactly optimal for you to have another baby. 

Hope you can try again soon!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya our big barrier is money too cuz we really wanna buy a house rather than rent where we're at.... But at the same time there's 9 months to sort out whatever we need to


----------



## Naaxi

Lol seems I am not alone when I bring up the 9 months to save/ better our situation thing hahaha... I keep telling him he won't be unemployed for the next 9 months... we can do it. He is just stressed. I am hoping he gets a job soon so I don't have to skip next month. Skipping this O is hard. I'm not finding the relief you did, Ella. I just want to keep trying until I get my rainbow... I sure hope it is soon.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it definitely must be hard not being able to go for this O... Is he just waiting for the union to call him? Would he do an un-unionized job? I'm sure he'll find something soon, trades are still boomin right? 

Anyways, like you had kinda mentioned now my trouble is a bit of constipation! And I dunno my chart looks different this month usually LP is all jagged but this one is so smooth, it just strikes me as odd but I know it doesn't mean much


----------



## Eltjuh

I guess in my situation I knew that we were gonna try again the next month and it was better if we didn't try that month, because of how close to Lucas' birthday I'd be giving birth again. Which would turn out as a very expensive month when it comes to birthdays and birthday parties later on! And it's sort of close to christmas aswell (february). So I knew it was better and I'd known for a while that we weren't going to try and that we'd just pick it up the next month!
I'm feeling pretty relaxed so far aswell... But I haven't been temping (yet) so I think I'd better start again tomorrow. I probably just need to change the time cause now that Lucas gets out of his room in the morning he usually wakes me up with his playing and banging around in the living room. But at least the whole cycle would be at a different time then!


----------



## Naaxi

Talia, I'm loving your chart, lady... my fingers are crossed for you! And yeah, like I said, I'd go throjgh a few days of constipation and then one of diarrhea, then back to constipation. :D So I hope you caught this one. And my hubby would take anything right now but no one is looking it seems...

Ella, I know what you mean and maybe if I was for sure trying next month... eurgh. I don't want to be wtt. And yeah, just move your testing time :) I can't wait for Rowan to be at an age where he just plays by himself when he wakes up lol. That's so cute...


----------



## OurLilFlu

I just sent you a fb MSG I guess Kurtis's job is looking for b pressure welders... 
Ya my chart is so strange it's so smooth! Lol I can't get over it and like we'be had window open, window closed, slept with just a sheet or with all the blankets and its just steady lol I don't know if its promising or not I really don't feel like I have any symptoms other than#2 and sore bb's, which is pretty much the norm... 
Well I hope you're not WTT and you get to start fresh next cycle! 
And Ella same as Caitlyn said I just keep my temp time at my earliest wake up time and fall back asleep if dont actually have to get up


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I usually set an alarm for temping, which was at 7am but I'm gonna move it to 6am I think cause of Lucas. I don't like to temp when I haven't slept long enough (4+hrs) though. And it's not optimal to temp when you're up later or earlier, but I will still do it! I just thought I'd start whenever I started sleeping better again so probably start tomorrow. It'll still be about a week before I should ovulate so I'll still be able to see when I DID ovulate. :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay waiting for O lalala lol


----------



## BBWttc29

well my temp is still high. Im planning on af coming but hope it doesnt show up


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sweet you're just a little behind me!


----------



## BBWttc29

Ive had weird tingling in the middle of my back its weird


----------



## Naaxi

Lol donor came over today. Took all I had to deny his offer of a donation
And then he called Derek a stick in the mud for being so responsible. Snort. Made me lol :rofl:

Talia, thanks for the message, I don't remember if I replied on fbook or not because I handed it off to hubby to take a look. Do you have any new symptoms, lady? :)


----------



## Eltjuh

:rofl: Yay donor!!! :happydance: and BOO!!! Derek!! :gun: ;) 

Took my first temp again this morning... Need to change my 'default' temp time though. Then after I slept in for a while I had to 'see to' hubby ;) :haha:
He said he'd tried to do it himself in the toilet this morning, whilst his brother was looking after Lucas. But he said it was too weird and he couldn't do it! :dohh: I could've told him beforehand that that wasn't going to work.... Who tries to masturbate in the toilet?? (when it's already 'clinical' because he HAS to do it and then has to get in a little pot?? - and with no visual aids!)
So I gave Lucas some biscuits and juice and put peppa pig on the tv and set up some toys to play with and dragged hubby to the bedroom :haha: It worked and should be at the hospital now. - Sorry if that was TMI :blush:
Anyway, at least it's done now cause hubby was feeling very awkward about it, poor boy!! :hugs: So hopefully we should find out the results in the next week! And I'm gonna be researching the 'normal'/healthy results so I know what it actually means :haha:

Last night I cracked the screen on my phone! NOT HAPPY!!! :brat: I always kept seeing people posting on FB that they cracked their screen cause it fell on the floor and then I'd be like: how did they do that?? Mine always falls on the floor and Lucas has thrown it plenty of times and it's still fine..... Guess that's karma for ya!! :dohh: So now I either have to live with a cracked screen for the rest of my contract (which is still another 14 months) or shell out to get a new/second hand phone or try to get it fixed somewhere, which will probably be expensive aswell!! :dohh: Stupid phones!! They should really make them from rubber or something so it won't break :haha:


----------



## BBWttc29

TTC is so frustrating. my temp dropped again today so im planning on af coming this week. im not very hopeful.. Im just frustrated just ready to get my BFP


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh boo AF! I've still got fingers crossed for you

Ella, happy you guys got your 'sample' to the hospital, we'll be eager to hear the results here! And about your screen I know that here they have cellphone repair shops that charge about 60 Canadian for replacing iPhone screens, which is way more reasonable than buying a new phone, maybe you have them there for whatever kind of phone you have? 

Caitlyn, no you never replied! Lol let me know if he's interested or what not. No new symptoms still pretty bunged up lol it's been 3 days of having a pretty hard time with #2 where I'm usually pretty darn regular. Temp was lower today, I woke up an hour early and it was 36.64 but when I took it at the regular time it was .51 so whatever lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Poor hubby is all worried about the results... he thinks maybe he's infertile.... Thinking the worst!! 

On top of that, we've had the best day.... NOT!! 
Our gas & electricity company is wanting more money off us every month now, because they screwed up months ago and turns out they screwed up twice! And now we're stuck with the mess. Just spent 2+ hrs to try and figure out what went wrong and when. Lucas was in bed and that's usually my time to chill and do whatever I want (my jigsaw at the moment, because if he's around he'll destroy it!) and I lost all of that time he was asleep to trying to sort their mess out! And it's not the first time I've spent all afternoon doing that either!! 
And I'm getting all worried about money now... we were finally doing alright and starting to get back into our old routine (as far as that's possible with us getting little bits of money all through the month, rather than everything in one big payment). Just wish I could fastforward time to when we're ok again, or rewind time to undo any debts we made and to keep the money we spent on stupid things! :dohh:

Sorry, just had to vent!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I hate that! I got a new phone a few months ago and every bill since has a bogus 150-200$ charge on it that I have to call them about, they fix it and then next month the same thing!! So sick of it


----------



## OurLilFlu

The other thing with me is that if I would of went with FF prediction of O I should be expecting AF today... Nothing yet! 2 more days til it's most likely due though. I don't feel awfully in, but hey we'll see


----------



## Eltjuh

When are you testing???? 

And Caitlyn, where have you gone???


----------



## OurLilFlu

I don't know the 12 th is when I expect AF, I'm not going to test early! So I'm gonna wait til then for sure! I really don't have any sort of 'feeling' about this cycle, so we'll see


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry ladies. Hello. I am soooo tired today, it is unbelievable. Just woke up from a nap, hubby ia downstairs with the boy. Sheesh... don't know what to think of that. Hope I'm not getting sick. OPKs have gone negative again today so AF should be here around the 22nd?

Talia, if he were to bring a resume, where would he go with it? Also, I really like your chart this month... <3

Ella, sorry about your phone. If it helps, Derek went swimming with his a while back. Literally swimming with it. In a case that is normally waterproof but this was a cheap knock off from China that I told him not to trust. Hahaha... bet he'll listen to his wife next time.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Caitlyn! I'm been tired all day lol I replied with the company name on fb, ill try and find an address. Otherwise ya my chart is still looking good, I'm still not feeling any more 'in' than previous times. Meh!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Except tonight my sore bb's are bothering me more. Usually I would only notice if I was without a bra, bending or sleeping on my side, but today it's like Lil twinges here and there too... Then about 20 mins ago Kurtis was bugging me and kinda punched me in the boob, freakin owie! Lol but then again it could just be pms getting closer to the end


----------



## Naaxi

But look at that gorgeous chart! I dunno hunny... it is looking so so nice! I am excited for you to test... :test:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah you're funny, I'm not even really excited to test... I don't know why it just feels so normal lol I guess we'll see! I'm going to be waiting until I'm late for sure maybe even at least a day... But then again last time I bought tests AF came


----------



## Eltjuh

No just test! :rofl: haha! 

And caitlyn the sleepiness might be a good thing??


----------



## Naaxi

No, Ella, the sleepiness is totally unrelated. My OPKs onky turned negative today so I ovulated today I think. Maybe my body is just messed up this cycle so ovulating takes more energy than normal? Not sure.

Talia, LOL what Ella said... just test! Don't be such a spoil sport, it isn't for you, it's for us ;)

Sooo I went to donate blood today... erm... yesterday I guess seeing as it is one now... but anyways- I went to donate blood for the first time, and they ask a bunch of questions, one was if I had been pregnant in the last 6 months. So said yes, they asked me about it, and turns out, even though I didn't have a d&c and even though it was a natural miscarriage, she had to classify it as an abortion as there wasnt anothet section for natural miscarriage and I have to wait two more weeks (must be a minimum of 6 weeks past). I think that's dumb. They should have a different section... I understand if you had to have a d&c or whatever... your body needs to heal from an operation. I get that. But even to know that it is marked down on my file that it was... intentional... makes my heart sad.


----------



## Eltjuh

That is ridiculous that they put it down as abortion.... I get that they have to wait though!!

Anyway I looked at your chart, I'd say you ovulated on saturday. 

I'm tired too today, Lucas keeps waking up coughing in the middle of the night. He had a bit of a cold a while ago but that's gone now, but the cough is still there - mainly at night. And it keeps both him and me awake! And I have to get up several times to give him some water or some cough medicine. Going to see the doctor about it today, cause he's had that cough for a while now. And I'd like to be able to sleep without interruptions again (until we have another baby :winkwink:)


----------



## BBWttc29

looks like af is on her way.. i started spotting and my temp dropped again..this is just so hard


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Caitlyn, sorry to stick up for them but medically any pregnancy that ends before 20 weeks or a certain wt, 1500g i think, is an abortion, they are further classified as spontaneous (natural) or induced (medical). Miscarriage is not a term generally used in medicine. I know it has a kinda bad meaning behind it so most ppl do use miscarriage to describe it... The person at the blood bank was probably just looking off the form... It's just one of those things I guess, she probably could have been more sincere though. 
Still nothing much over here I literally laughed out loud when I read the it's not about you it's about us! :test: lol hilarious! Seriously I just know its gonna be a blank white one... Don't ask me why it's strange lol using my fancy VIP features this chart as smooth and different as it is, is like a mirror image of my 'average' curve... Ill post a pic in a sec... So that kind of confirmed it for me, I'm sure my temp will drop more tomorrow. I'm really not trying to be a Debbie downer but I don't wanna bfn


----------



## OurLilFlu

So this is my average curve and the current cycle, almost samesies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

This one is my avg relative to my coverline so it gives me a bit more hope since its a little higher than avg but its essentially my avg pattern, nothing triphasic or implantation worthy, I know not all charts do that but still! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Bbwttc, (it's Monae right?) sorry that you're spotting but you're not out til the red :witch: flows! I haven't checked yet but ill probably start spotting today too!


----------



## Naaxi

Well I "knew" when I was, maybe you know when you aren't. Lol. Boo. You still going to ntnp next month if you aren't knocked up? I am debating on getting the pro version but I don't want to get it and then get knocked up right away... nor do I want to obsess too much more over it. I dunno. It looks cool though...

Ella, oh no! I hope your little fluff gets better soon! Poor Lukas. And FF agrees with you as to where I ovulated. So no hope whatsoever.


----------



## OurLilFlu

So all you crazies in bnb got me peer pressured into going to the dollar store and this is what I got after a 3hr hold... What do you think... Caitlyn, I know you're already begging for a frer[-o<
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

And this is out of the cassette... It kind of dried up/disappeared when I opened it...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Naaxi

Post the edited ones I sent you (It is hard for me on my phone but I could if you'd like). FRER FRER FRER :test::test::test: *runs around in circles* :headspin::happydance::dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oooooh Exciting!!! :happydance: I can see it in both pictures! Especially if I tilt my screen (for the last one mainly)!!! FX for you!!!!

I get what you meant about not wanting to test though, I was like that last cycle, I just KNEW I was gonna have a visit from the :witch: and the evening before I was gonna test, there she was!!
But I do see something on your tests! So I am also begging for a FRER (or digi) but use FMU! :flower:

BBWttc29 - Sorry you're spotting!! :hugs: 


As for Lucas, we went to the doctors and he said there was basically nothing wrong with him, no fever, no pneumonia or chest infection.... :dohh: He said he could give him some Linctus, but we've already been using that and that doesn't seem to do anything. So he gave us an inhaler instead... Poor boy is terrified of it! We were playing with it earlier today, (without the inhaler in it) just putting the mask on our faces and stuff and he was putting it on our faces too, but he didn't really put it on his face. And then when we actually used it he was screaming his little head off and when Jay was just looking at the thing and Lucas was sitting with me he started crying hysterically again and wanted to run away cause he thought we were gonna do it to him again! Poor little monkey!!! :cry: Just hope this works and then he'll stop coughing... I heard him a couple of times earlier, but we'll have to wait and see how he is during the night! 

Oh and I can't wait till monday, I want to know results!! (of the SA)


----------



## Naaxi

There... just made them high def resolution (hdr) and that's it :D 

Aww Ella, your poor little :( Well I hope it makes him breathe better. And I am excited for Monday's results for you as well :D
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1370984953283.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5









PicsArt_1370984579074.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe thanks for putting those up! And poor Lil guy! I can't wait for your results too... As for me I'll probably wait for fmu for a frer and see what my temp does...


----------



## Naaxi

Okay imma hold my breath. :D


----------



## BBWttc29

well :witch: showed up today I am not supposed to get my af until Saturday. I dont know if its my weight loss.. so this cycle my cycle was 27 days my last cycle was 32 days


----------



## Naaxi

Hey Monae, what do you think about Talia's tests? Or how about Ella's husband's Sperm Analysis?


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Hey Monae, what do you think about Talia's tests? Or how about Ella's husband's Sperm Analysis?

to be honest im pretty new at this so I am not really good at reading tests which is why i didnt comment on that.


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Hey Monae, what do you think about Talia's tests? Or how about Ella's husband's Sperm Analysis?

I also didnt comment on Ella's husbands SA because i didnt want to be rude and jump in on someone elses conversation. I think its great he got his sample to the hospital. Im thinking of having my husband do a SA


----------



## OurLilFlu

You're always free to add your thoughts into any of the conversations, we're all in this together. It's just odd to see you pop in to update on your cycle and not acknowledge anyone else's updates. :)


----------



## Naaxi

But you haven't commented once on our issues so I was starting to wonder if you read the thread. So thank you for finally letting us know that you read what we say. I appreciate that. Whether or not you are experienced in our problems doesn't matter- I bet that it is new for us as well. We are all in this together. So please, give us your opinions, they are definitely wanted, even if it is just a "good luck" or an "I'm not sure what to say about X problem you're having". :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> But you haven't commented once on our issues so I was starting to wonder if you read the thread. So thank you for finally letting us know that you read what we say. I appreciate that. Whether or not you are experienced in our problems doesn't matter- I bet that it is new for us as well. We are all in this together. So please, give us your opinions, they are definitely wanted, even if it is just a "good luck" or an "I'm not sure what to say about X problem you're having". :)

yes I read everything that is posted everyday.I hope to build on a friendship with you guys it would be nice to talk to people who know what Im going through


----------



## BBWttc29

I did have a question. Ive noticed my Leutal Phase is 10-11 days is this something to be concerned about? Ive also noticed shorter cycles since I lost weight


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well as I'm coming to update, I have a bang on luteal phase of 11 days and look what it got me !! (Anything under 10 is usually consudered too short )

Omg, my temp was 36.61 (same as yesterday) on one side of my mouth, so I took on the otherwise and it was 36.67! I knew it would be obvious by then.. Ff even called it possibly triphasic. Wow I'm still in shock!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eltjuh

My LP is 12 days and that has never been a problem. I think they start to slightly worry if it's shorter than 10 days... But not too sure about that - I'd say dr. google it :winkwink:
I'd say it's possibly a good thing that your cycles are getting shorter, as long as your LP stays the same. You might find that with your weightloss you'll have more regular cycles aswell, if you didn't have them already. 

CONGRATS Talia!!!!! :happydance: I KNEW I saw it right last night! And LOOK at that line!!! So dark :happydance: So happy for you!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I was so impatient the window wasn't changing at all after 2 mins I dipped it more quickly and before the pee went all the way across the line was developing! Wow! Totally surreal! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Ahhhh!! Your ticker <3 :dance::happydance::headspin: congratulations!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

What are you hoping for?? Boy or Girl?? And how long did it take you to conceive?? Have you told hubby yet???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haven't told him yet!! Trying to hold out til Father's Day on Sunday! I think I can pull it off! I don't know, I've always imagined having a girl but at the same time about a year ago we had a hypothetical convo about names and chose Jacob Xavier after both of our grandpas, Kurtis's Opa (jacobus) had just passed away so it would also be nice to have a boy to be able to carry on those names.
And honestly feel a lil bad on here cuz I guess we're one of the lucky ones, wasn't actually ttc but this cycle and last have been the only ones we actually 'had a chance' since stopping the pill in dec... I hope everyone on bnb eventually gets their bfps


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't feel bad.... you deserve to have your baby! :)
And it's a great idea to hold out till fathers day! You should get him a fathers day card and like a little baby outfit or something like that! 
I always wanted a girl first, until someone said to me....if you have a boy first then he gets to be the big brother, and if you have a girl after then he can look after her like a big brother is supposed to and I'm quite happy that we had a boy first now! 


Hubby got me thinking the other day... when he said he was a bit scared of the results of the SA coming back as him being infertile.... and I told him it should go back to normal if/when he changes meds or comes off these. But then I started thinking, what if he IS and it doesn't go back to normal... what if we'd never be able to have another baby?? I don't know if I'd be able to live with that, and I don't think I could consider donor sperm or anything like that cause we have 1 child of our own and it would maybe feel like it's not the same ... I know I probably don't have to think about that, especially not yet! But couldn't help but wonder :dohh: Just hope the results come back good and it's just the stress. And if not, then his :spermy: _should_ go back to normal after he comes off these meds. But apparently that can take upto 3 months or so because of the time it takes to produce sperm.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks! Ya kurtis always said boy first so he can beat up the girls first boyfriends! Lol but he has a soft spot for a girl too. 
I thought sperm are produced a lot faster and by removing the thing that might be the culprit you should be golden!


----------



## Naaxi

Talia, don't you dare feel bad! I am so so so stoked for you. You have no idea hahaha. And I see you with a girl first. That's my guess. :D Are you going to let it be a surprise?

Ella, don't stress yourself out over it before you have to. I am sure it will be alright, though, especially after meds are changed if they even need to be. It will be alright though, either way. You are strong, you can get through anything. And we will be here for you regardless. But everything will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I know ... I'm sure we'll be fine. I just couldn't help think about it, it just popped in my head! I'm sure it'll be ok! 

I'm 'dieting' again - calorie counting. But today I've decided to be naughty and me and hubby are gonna go and lay in bed in a second, watch die hard 5 and eat munchies :blush:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! Ya don't get your head wrapped too much into it, but it's good to explore also. 
I don't want to find out, I want a surprise! 
Ella, finally met Caitlyn in person and we went and did my bloodwork lol and spend several hours at a coffee shop chatting!! Lol but now there's a tornado warning in our area so I'm home trying to keep the dogs calm!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw how nice! I met one of the girls I was chatting with on here when I got pregnant with Lucas aswell! And we're meeting up again this saturday actually. We meet every so often, not very often but like every 6 months or so. Well, whenever we can manage to and feel like it! :) 
Our sons were born 1 day apart aswell and we had the same duedate :) We both texted each other whilst we were in labour  haha

Hope you guys are alright there with the storm!! I just read Caitlyn's status on FB.


----------



## diamondlove33

Hii ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say HELLLOOO! :flower: I was on this thread when I was ttc and have been keeping up with it ever since..! 
Naaxi - I gotta say, you are one tough woman! You really don't let anything get your ttc hopes down .. very admirable! I know you'll get your rainbow baby but having to time it right w/ your donor must be such a pain sometimes! 

Ourlilflu- CONGRATS on your BFP ... you're like me you found out super duper early! So exciting!! 

Eltjuh- I'm sure your hubby's SA will come back just fine [It worked once, right?] If not do you think that he could stop his meds just long enough to get prego? Sperm cycles through like crazy doesn't it? Maybe it wouldn't take too long?? 

Hope everyone is doin great.. and Congrats and Baby dust!!! :flower::kiss:


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's awesome! Seems like its mostly passed, warning has been downgraded to a watch


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it takes about 70 days or so to make sperm and it takes like 48hrs to mature it. Couldn't really find a good answer but i think that's how it works...


----------



## Naaxi

Diamond! Glad you're doing well hunny :) Second trimester, you must be so excited :D 

If I didn't know that I couldn't be, I'd believe I was knocked up again this cycle... twinges, super hunger, heartburn that only happens when I'm knocked up... Dumb body is playing tricks. Not cool! Hope my body goes back to normal next cycle. Ooooor that the donor has super sperm that live 10 and 11 days and I am pregnant this cycle. Snort.


----------



## Eltjuh

I reckon you should test Caitlyn!! Don't ask me why.. just have a feeling!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha seriously?


----------



## Naaxi

I'm only 5dpo according to ff. And look how flat my line is post O lol.


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Diamond! Glad you're doing well hunny :) Second trimester, you must be so excited :D
> 
> If I didn't know that I couldn't be, I'd believe I was knocked up again this cycle... twinges, super hunger, heartburn that only happens when I'm knocked up... Dumb body is playing tricks. Not cool! Hope my body goes back to normal next cycle. Ooooor that the donor has super sperm that live 10 and 11 days and I am pregnant this cycle. Snort.

That would be really cool. but either way you will get your BFP soon


----------



## Naaxi

It would be cool but would go against everything I know to be true about cycles lol. But I sure hope my bfp will be soon.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks for checking in diamond! So neat to see ppl pop back here! 

Oh man if it wasn't like a one in a million chance is say test too but that's just crazy


----------



## Naaxi

Lol it is crazy. I'll test if AF doesn't show by the 20th.


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> It would be cool but would go against everything I know to be true about cycles lol. But I sure hope my bfp will be soon.

I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Eltjuh

Dunno what it is... just have this feeling about you.... :shrug: Can't help it! But I should probably shut up before I get your hopes up! :haha:

Only 4 more sleeps and then we should find out the results of the SA. Can't wait, and we should be getting a letter for the court date (for the house thing) between now and tuesday aswell, which would mean we could move on with getting a new house!! FX!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh exciting stuff Ella! You should test on Father's Day just for the fun of it!


----------



## Naaxi

On Father's Day I would only be on 8dpo so that's still way too early. But maybe. I'm glad you have a good feeling for me because I don't. I missed the cut off! By a minimum of like 5 days lol. The only way would be if ff and my OPKs got it wrong.


----------



## BBWttc29

Hopefully you will get your BFP soon. I'm hoping we all do. Has anyone had success using the SMEP


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah I know we're crazy and its completely near impossible... I guess we'll be rational and test if you're late lol
I've heard other ppl use smep and good things about it but I don't have any clue what it entails


----------



## OurLilFlu

As for me, yesterday I worked all day and took an extra 4 hrs overtime but in doing so I missed calling my doc and the clinic was closed when I got off work! So I have to call first thing for my hcg results!


----------



## Naaxi

I have no idea what SMEP entails either, but I have heard good rhings about it for sure.

And ladies, trust me when I say my husband would be less than thrilled if we got pregnant this month, with all the things that are going wrong right now for us. He has been unemployed for over a month, which means we are delinquent on quite a few bills, and going to be cut off soon. And yesterday the brakes in our already unreliable vehicle went. So at this rate, we won't be trying next month either... not until our feet are on solid ground.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no caitlyn! So sorry to hear that. Just love it when the bad news piles up! If it makes you feel any better..... my hubby has been unemployed for the past 8 months and we don't have a car cause we can't afford it.
Then again.... i think our benefits system is probably better here and the country a lot smaller so most things are at walking distance....
Hopefully Derek can get some work again soon! :hugs:

Today is gonna be our first BD day again! Gnna try to BD every day until the day after O! Which should be between monday and wednesday. Looking forward to having some cocktails with my friend tomorrow night though! Purposely planned it before O haha :p


----------



## diamondlove33

Naaxi said:


> Lol it is crazy. I'll test if AF doesn't show by the 20th.

It is pretty far fetched but hey, the cycle you expect it the least it happens.. usually. lol! FX for you! If not this month next month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> Oh no caitlyn! So sorry to hear that. Just love it when the bad news piles up! If it makes you feel any better..... my hubby has been unemployed for the past 8 months and we don't have a car cause we can't afford it.
> Then again.... i think our benefits system is probably better here and the country a lot smaller so most things are at walking distance....
> Hopefully Derek can get some work again soon! :hugs:
> 
> Today is gonna be our first BD day again! Gnna try to BD every day until the day after O! Which should be between monday and wednesday. Looking forward to having some cocktails with my friend tomorrow night though! Purposely planned it before O haha :p


Good luck!! I'm jealous about walking distance.. you literally can't walk ANYWHERE where I live.. Cars for EVERYTHING .. not to mention 110 degree weather.. helllooo California.. i'll be one miserable prego this summer i think :( oh well.!


----------



## Naaxi

I love the heat. I was pregnant during the summer with my son and I was alright, hopefully you're the same. And oh my goodness your bump <3

Thanks, Ella. I hope he gets a job real soon too... ahh. Stress. Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no!! That's crap news Caitlyn, but things will work themselves out no doubt! So I went to the clinic since i didnt get the call and i never called when i was at work..the lady said 'oh well we would only call if the results were abnormal' so I said 'so what counts as abnormal if its a pregnancy test?!' Lol she laughed and said oh let me go find that! So in the end my hcg was 85 yesterday am (12dpo)


----------



## diamondlove33

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh no!! That's crap news Caitlyn, but things will work themselves out no doubt! So I went to the clinic since i didnt get the call and i never called when i was at work..the lady said 'oh well we would only call if the results were abnormal' so I said 'so what counts as abnormal if its a pregnancy test?!' Lol she laughed and said oh let me go find that! So in the end my hcg was 85 yesterday am (12dpo)

So, does that mean you're pregnant???? :blush:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah definitely! I got a positive frer on wed, went for bloodwork (Caitlyn accompanied me) and that's the results. Preg-to-tha-errrs!


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> I have no idea what SMEP entails either, but I have heard good rhings about it for sure.
> 
> And ladies, trust me when I say my husband would be less than thrilled if we got pregnant this month, with all the things that are going wrong right now for us. He has been unemployed for over a month, which means we are delinquent on quite a few bills, and going to be cut off soon. And yesterday the brakes in our already unreliable vehicle went. So at this rate, we won't be trying next month either... not until our feet are on solid ground.

Im sorry to hear that I know things will start looking up for you guys soon and you can start trying again


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahah definitely! I got a positive frer on wed, went for bloodwork (Caitlyn accompanied me) and that's the results. Preg-to-tha-errrs!

congrats!!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks! And yes it'll all work out for everyone!!


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Thanks! And yes it'll all work out for everyone!!

I definitely hope so.. Im hoping trying the SMEP will improve my chances


----------



## OurLilFlu

Every little bit counts! Good luck!


----------



## Naaxi

Omgoodness you get to tell Kurtis tomorrow!!! Are you excited?!! I am lol. :headspin:

Thanks Monae. Hopefully SMEP does the trick for you :) How long have you guys been trying?

So Derek may have at least a temporary job. :D Fingers crossed we can try next O.


----------



## Naaxi

P.S. we are over 1000 posts!! Woooo!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya I'm getting excited! Lol I didn't realize I booked myself evenings and then days today at work... Sooooo tired!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ooooh so exciting?? Did you come up with a good way to tell him?? Anything special?? 

Lucas and I made Jay a big chocolate chip cookie today and wrote on it with icing. It says No.1 daddy and I stuck some stars on it aswell! 
And I got him some daddy pig Pj's (from peppa pig) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251287207340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 I don't know if you can see it.... 
And he's gonna get a little picture frame with I love daddy on it! :) He's gonna love it!!

Have you got anything planned Caitlyn????


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Omgoodness you get to tell Kurtis tomorrow!!! Are you excited?!! I am lol. :headspin:
> 
> Thanks Monae. Hopefully SMEP does the trick for you :) How long have you guys been trying?
> 
> So Derek may have at least a temporary job. :D Fingers crossed we can try next O.

this is our 3rd month. im praying SMEP works better than what we have been doing


----------



## Cricket9290

I'm 4dpo and nauseous, and have been suffering from cramps as well as a small appetite :( don't think it's much symptoms hoping to see signs of implantation or a BFP soon!!


----------



## Naaxi

Monae, I wish you luck for sure, and that you don't have to wait much longer for your bfp. 

Welcome Cricket :) I sure hope those are pregnanxy symptoms for you, hun. How long have you been trying for? And don't worry if you don't have many symptoms... just ask Talia who is definitely pregnant and had thought she was out :)

As for me... looks like Derek may have a job, and if he still does when it is time for O, we are going to try again!! Eee!


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Monae, I wish you luck for sure, and that you don't have to wait much longer for your bfp.
> 
> Welcome Cricket :) I sure hope those are pregnanxy symptoms for you, hun. How long have you been trying for? And don't worry if you don't have many symptoms... just ask Talia who is definitely pregnant and had thought she was out :)
> 
> As for me... looks like Derek may have a job, and if he still does when it is time for O, we are going to try again!! Eee!

Thank you me too.. I hope you get your BFP soon too


----------



## BBWttc29

i usually use digital opks is it easier or harder to use opks that arent digital


----------



## Cricket9290

Naaxi said:


> Monae, I wish you luck for sure, and that you don't have to wait much longer for your bfp.
> 
> Welcome Cricket :) I sure hope those are pregnanxy symptoms for you, hun. How long have you been trying for? And don't worry if you don't have many symptoms... just ask Talia who is definitely pregnant and had thought she was out :)
> 
> As for me... looks like Derek may have a job, and if he still does when it is time for O, we are going to try again!! Eee!

Thank you Naaxi! I literally almost spelt Nazi on accident haha! We have been actively TTC for 3 months now! I'm desperately praying for a baby boy! Haha I really hope they are & it isn't my mind or body playing tricks on me! But Ill wait it out, and can always try harder next month  wish you luck trying again


----------



## Naaxi

I use digital OPKs as a back up to "confirm" a positive on the non digital which tend to be cheaper. Also, I like that you can watch them slowly turn dark and can kind of guess when O is near. I got 40 internet cheapies along with 10 hcg tests for 30 $ on opktests.com so using those and then using one, two or three of the digitals instead of the entire pack works better for me financially lol.


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry, Cricket, I missed your post! Loving the positive mental attitude :) Three months in I hope it is still fun for you :) And I hope you never get to the stage where it isn't fun anymore. So you are wanting a boy, I assume you have a daughter already?


----------



## Cricket9290

Naaxi said:


> Sorry, Cricket, I missed your post! Loving the positive mental attitude :) Three months in I hope it is still fun for you :) And I hope you never get to the stage where it isn't fun anymore. So you are wanting a boy, I assume you have a daughter already?

It's okay  and staying positive in situations like these our the best you can do. Stressing & getting depressed just to me makes it worse! There's always a bright side  I hope I don't lose this attitude about it either lol! Yes, she's 2 now and tells me everyday she wants a brother! Haha!


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> I use digital OPKs as a back up to "confirm" a positive on the non digital which tend to be cheaper. Also, I like that you can watch them slowly turn dark and can kind of guess when O is near. I got 40 internet cheapies along with 10 hcg tests for 30 $ on opktests.com so using those and then using one, two or three of the digitals instead of the entire pack works better for me financially lol.

Thank you I was thinking of using non digital opks since its cheaper but i dont know


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hi ladies, sorry for being MIA but yesterday was a fantastic Fathers Day. I did tell Kurtis that morning and it was quite the surprise to pull off.
So here's the story! I hope you can see the collage picture well enough... A few days ago I bought the 'Dude, You're Gonna be a Dad' book and the card. Yesterday morning though I snuck out of bed and did a quick Walmart trip. I developed on of the pics of my hpt, bought some scrapbook paper, pink and blue balloons, a pump and some bacon. In the parking lot I made a bookmark with the paper and the picture of the hpt and wrapped the book. In the back alley near my house I started furiously pumping balloons and stuffing the trunk of my car with them. I hid the present with the card on top under all the balloons. Went back home did the dishes and started breakfast. Once oh got and was outside with the digs I asked him to go get milk that i had forgotten in the trunk and popped the trunk with the key fob button. From the front step I did whip out my phone and get it all on video! He opened the trunk and before looking in looks at me filming and says 'what?! like 3 times. Finally he looks and and says 'what did you do this for?' And reads the card, takes a few seconds to let it sink in and just asks excitedly 'really?!?'. Then we hugged it out both in tears on the front step! Aww! Lol
After that had a nice breakfast, visited out friends who are also expecting the news and then toy family BBQ. We didn't tell my family because we're waiting for Kurtis's to be back in town. Hope you liked it! Sorry it's so long!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Naaxi

I already knew the story but eeee! Soooo cute.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Heheh you're so cute! It was so fun! And he's been so sweet so far! Our friends are so pumped for us, Erin totally knew something was up she was like I knew it was either a ring or a baby! Lol it's funny cuz one of the first things kurtis said after the shock wore off was 'well I guess I have to get you a ring now, eh? Should probably make things more official.' What a boy


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw that story was so sweet!! :) Well done!! So happy for you guys!

AFM, we found out the results of hubby's SA today, all is normal apparently. So it must just be the stress that is stopping us from conceiving at the moment. Just wish things would hurry along and we could move already cause then hopefully we won't be so stressed anymore and it'll happen!
I'm almost tempted to just stop trying now... maybe that'll help/work!
Hubby doesn't wanna stop trying though, and I don't really want to but it just seems like it's never gonna happen! - I know we've been spoiled by falling pregnant so quickly with Lucas and the mc.....


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's good news about the SA and maybe it would be good to turn the pressure down a notch. But ATM you guys are doing everything right, it'll come!


----------



## diamondlove33

Eltjuh said:


> Ahw that story was so sweet!! :) Well done!! So happy for you guys!
> 
> AFM, we found out the results of hubby's SA today, all is normal apparently. So it must just be the stress that is stopping us from conceiving at the moment. Just wish things would hurry along and we could move already cause then hopefully we won't be so stressed anymore and it'll happen!
> I'm almost tempted to just stop trying now... maybe that'll help/work!
> Hubby doesn't wanna stop trying though, and I don't really want to but it just seems like it's never gonna happen! - I know we've been spoiled by falling pregnant so quickly with Lucas and the mc.....

I am very happy for you that all came back normal! Maybe just the relief from that stress alone will help!? :happydance:


----------



## diamondlove33

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahah definitely! I got a positive frer on wed, went for bloodwork (Caitlyn accompanied me) and that's the results. Preg-to-tha-errrs!

SOOO happyyy for you!!!! :wohoo: EEKK!!! How are you feeling? IN SHOCK!


----------



## Naaxi

Ella, so glad that hubby still wants to try! Swim little guys swim!!! :spermy: Heehee.

Diamond, I see your gender scan is soon! Are you hoping for one or the other? Do you have a feeling you know?


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for being MIA but yesterday was a fantastic Fathers Day. I did tell Kurtis that morning and it was quite the surprise to pull off.
> So here's the story! I hope you can see the collage picture well enough... A few days ago I bought the 'Dude, You're Gonna be a Dad' book and the card. Yesterday morning though I snuck out of bed and did a quick Walmart trip. I developed on of the pics of my hpt, bought some scrapbook paper, pink and blue balloons, a pump and some bacon. In the parking lot I made a bookmark with the paper and the picture of the hpt and wrapped the book. In the back alley near my house I started furiously pumping balloons and stuffing the trunk of my car with them. I hid the present with the card on top under all the balloons. Went back home did the dishes and started breakfast. Once oh got and was outside with the digs I asked him to go get milk that i had forgotten in the trunk and popped the trunk with the key fob button. From the front step I did whip out my phone and get it all on video! He opened the trunk and before looking in looks at me filming and says 'what?! like 3 times. Finally he looks and and says 'what did you do this for?' And reads the card, takes a few seconds to let it sink in and just asks excitedly 'really?!?'. Then we hugged it out both in tears on the front step! Aww! Lol
> After that had a nice breakfast, visited out friends who are also expecting the news and then toy family BBQ. We didn't tell my family because we're waiting for Kurtis's to be back in town. Hope you liked it! Sorry it's so long!

Thats soooo cool when i get my BFP i wanna do something like this


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes still in a state of disbelief! But it's fun. Kurtis is getting right into it, reading his book and asking me all sorts if questions about baby. It melts my heart !


----------



## Eltjuh

I had a book about pregnancy (which I call my pregnancy bible :haha:) And it had something new to read every day. I'd usually read him the top bit of the page which usually said something about what the baby was developing that week. :) 


We managed to do more BD yesterday, my OPK was + so I figured we'd better get some more in! And we're gonna try to do today (and possibly tomorrow aswell). Temp was still low this morning though so I haven't O'd just yet! :happydance: that means we will have a better chance!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup! The more bd the better. I hope now that you guys aren't stressed about hubby's :spermy: maybe it'll be the trick to get that bfp!


----------



## Naaxi

Woo for awesome BD timing!! I've got everything crossed for you :D And then hopefully I am not too far behind you :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay that would be the best!!! Do it already! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, I think we all wanna 'do it already' (getting pregnant I mean :haha:)
No BD for us tonight, but maybe tomorrow. Even if I've ovulated today they usually say the day after is still good aswell right??


----------



## OurLilFlu

From what I know they technically include it to account for the lifespan of the eggie because you only temp once a day O can happen anytime in between. O day is the best day, I think that's when we conceived... But otherwise it sounds like you're covered anyways!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah regardless your bd timing is already awesome cause you should have some :spermy: right there.


----------



## Eltjuh

true... apparently O day isn't the best day... because it takes several hours (quite a lot I think) for :spermy: to get up to the egg and so it's usually best if they're there ready and waiting for the egg to pop out! And obviously as soon as the egg is released and traveled to the uterus it starts to disintegrate if it's not fertilised. So they say the 3 days before O are the best (I think). 
Oh well, I'm covered either way, but it would be nice to get one more BD in.... 

How are you feeling Talia??
And how are you doing Caitlyn??


----------



## Naaxi

I am alright :) Amused at my perfect chart for implantation dip and up trending temps hahaha. Goes to show you can have what looks like a perfect chart and it means absolutely nothing :rofl: Hoping AF comes soon because it is already late according to my regular 28-31 day cycles, but because O was late my lp has pushed AF further. Sigh. Just wanna be in the week before O right now. I am so impatient :lol:.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha then maybe it was 3 days before o cuz that's the only other time we dtd. I'm doing great really... Hungry, thirsty, tired and sore boobs that all each take their turns. It's alright I can't complain. Food that I usually like is kinda tasting weird but not enough to stop eating them lol but I'm sure that's to come. How are you?


----------



## Eltjuh

haha Caitlyn, you never know!!! :winkwink:

Glad you're feeling alright Talia! Grow that baby!!!! :happydance:

I'm ok, I think I may have O'd yesterday as my temp went up a little this morning.
Feeling pretty tired. Not really any news though.... Sorry, I'm a bit boring


----------



## Naaxi

Apparently everyone is boring today lol.

Hello?.... ello... ello... elloooooo.... 

Lol! So the witch came but she's pretty light. How's everyone?


----------



## BBWttc29

Im pretty good started the SMEP today. Im also planning to try preseed. Hoping it works


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm good! Temp went up again this morning, so I added a temp for tomorrow and FF said O was tuesday, so that would make me 2dpo today :) Like I thought!
So I'm expecting AF on the 1st. So gonna try and wait to test until then! Unless I get any major symptoms, like sore boobs... then I might test earlier! :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes boring! Lol sorry bout AF Caitlyn but its time to start fresh! Good luck with your tactics monae! Ella is def looks like you O'd hope you get those crosshairs soon. 
Afm, kurtis and I went to the info night at the birth centre and it was great! That place is beautiful!! They answered all our questions and kurtis really liked it, he was pretty set on a hospital birth but he's come right around! He's been so crazy researching everything that yesterday he put himself in a tailspin and really freaked himself out researching all the bad things that can happen thru pregnancy etc. pretty much to the point of tears, poor guy! I love that he's so curious and involved though!


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow can't believe you've been already, and you're thinking about all that! Haha... It's exciting though, but when I was pregnant with my first I put the whole thinking about birth off until I couldn't anymore :haha: It was too scary!
And then about 2 weeks before my duedate I was thinking to myself: I don't wanna do this! Can we go back in time and not get pregnant? I don't wanna give birth! But it's the best thing I ever did, so no regrets! :winkwink: 

Fingers crossed my hubby's swimmers are feeling confident now they know they're all good and they find that eggy and fertilize it!!! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

The thing is here in Our city there is only one birth centre and midwives are kinda few and far between so you gotta get in early since they can only take a certain amount of births a month. I was really impressed with them there, so it's exciting. as a student I was placed in labour and delivery at a hospital for 3 months so I have a good idea what the important things are. They're set up to handle most complications so that out my mind at ease!


----------



## Naaxi

That's awesome Talia :D I know I won't make it that far across the city... wonder if midwives will come to Grey Nuns instead... I don't think they're allowed though... sigh. I am going to make an at home birth kit anyways... just in case. Because from first cramp to in my arms with Rowan was 2 hours and 10 minutes, and usually number two is quicker... well I just want to be prepared lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! Lucky you Caitlyn!!
For me it was 82 hrs! First contraction was on thursday morning 9am. Didn't have him until sunday evening 7.36 pm! It was probably so long partially cause he had his hand on his face, but still.... Really hope the next one won't take that long!! :haha:


----------



## BBWttc29

Thank you.. Im really hoping it works


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow my temp shot up again this morning! Got my crosshairs and will be 4dpo AGAIN! tomorrow!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah 4dpo again! That's hilarious! And Caitlyn midwives each have their own admitting privileges. The Lucina ones usually admit to sturgeon, but there is a practice, new beginnings which is on the south side they might admit to the nuns...


----------



## Naaxi

Wow Ella! Look at that temp! That is awesome! Maybe baby?!! And haha 4dpo for what, the fourth time for this thread? Can't wait to get rid of AF and join you!! Hopefully you find out you're knocked up on Canada Day haha. It's good luck! I may start trying around there, even though I'll only be on CD13. We'll see.

Talia, I have no clue about the midwife options in and around Edmonton lol. Glad I know you now :) And you have to tell me how it goes with your parents tonight!! And omg you're an appleseed today <3


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup 4th time!! *sigh* Fingers crossed it'll actually work this time!
I noticed today that (according to FF) my duedate would be 11th of March. And my sister's birthday is/was the 12th of March, so if the baby would be 1 day late and would be a girl that would be awesome! My sister died 13 years ago and we were gonna use her name as a middle name for when we have a girl aswell!
Funny thing is that I'm due AF on the 1st of July which is when she died.... it's kinda freaky, but maybe it's all meant to be!! It would be awesome!! So I think I'm gonna try to wait until the 1st, though hubby said I could test at 10dpo - :haha: he's starting to get excited now aswell!!

Really hope you can join me soon Caitlyn!! That's how we started! We need to get back to being on the same schedule!! haha


----------



## BBWttc29

Eltjuh said:


> Yup 4th time!! *sigh* Fingers crossed it'll actually work this time!
> I noticed today that (according to FF) my duedate would be 11th of March. And my sister's birthday is/was the 12th of March, so if the baby would be 1 day late and would be a girl that would be awesome! My sister died 13 years ago and we were gonna use her name as a middle name for when we have a girl aswell!
> Funny thing is that I'm due AF on the 1st of July which is when she died.... it's kinda freaky, but maybe it's all meant to be!! It would be awesome!! So I think I'm gonna try to wait until the 1st, though hubby said I could test at 10dpo - :haha: he's starting to get excited now aswell!!
> 
> Really hope you can join me soon Caitlyn!! That's how we started! We need to get back to being on the same schedule!! haha

That would be cool hope you get your BFP. So we started the SMEP on CD 9 today is CD 11 and today we were unable to BD do you think we still have a chance..


----------



## OurLilFlu

Just missing one day won't affect your chances, how close are you to O... You're still fine

Ella, I think all those dates hopefully have a very positive meaning in your life soon BFP!!


----------



## Naaxi

Ella, that would be amazing. I am terribly sorry about your sister, and I really hope that this can become a happier time of year for you and that this is it. I send a thousand and one hugs your way. Also, I so wish we were in sync (snort... n*sync) again. Dumb mc screwed up everything...

Monae, if it makes you feel better, I could bd on cd 11 until the cows came home and I wouldn't get pregnant. The furthest away I can bd and it have much effect is roughly cd 15. And one day won't kill your chances.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Get to bed missy, it's past your bedtime!


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: Talia you make me laugh! Telling Caitlyn off for still being up! :haha:

Monae, if you're not in your fertile window yet it really doesn't matter whether you skip a day or not... for me, same as Caitlyn CD11 is not important because it's still another 7-9 days before I ovulate. So it all depends on when you ovulate, but still 1 day isn't gonna mess things up! 
When I conceived my son I only BD 4&3 days before O and on O day and the day after I think....(though I wasn't temping or using OPK's so can't b 100% sure on whether I ovulated on the day I thought I did but I did feel some cramps so fairly sure) Anyway, good luck!

Ahw Caitlyn, it's not your fault. I had a cycle that was a bit messed up aswell, remember when I was 3 days late.... so that also didn't help! :hugs: 
At least we're still in it together! :kiss:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah, as you can tell, my temp dropped today.... I think I might've been sleeping with my mouth open though, cause my tongue was feeling all weird and kinda numb :haha: So that might be why! Excited to see what my temp is gonna do tomorrow!


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Just missing one day won't affect your chances, how close are you to O... You're still fine
> 
> Ella, I think all those dates hopefully have a very positive meaning in your life soon BFP!!

I usually O between CD 16-17 . I really hope this is my month


----------



## BBWttc29

Eltjuh said:


> :haha: Talia you make me laugh! Telling Caitlyn off for still being up! :haha:
> 
> Monae, if you're not in your fertile window yet it really doesn't matter whether you skip a day or not... for me, same as Caitlyn CD11 is not important because it's still another 7-9 days before I ovulate. So it all depends on when you ovulate, but still 1 day isn't gonna mess things up!
> When I conceived my son I only BD 4&3 days before O and on O day and the day after I think....(though I wasn't temping or using OPK's so can't b 100% sure on whether I ovulated on the day I thought I did but I did feel some cramps so fairly sure) Anyway, good luck!
> 
> Ahw Caitlyn, it's not your fault. I had a cycle that was a bit messed up aswell, remember when I was 3 days late.... so that also didn't help! :hugs:
> At least we're still in it together! :kiss:

Thank You!!!!! I really appreciate all the support from you guys... Its good to know I have so much support here


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes monae see skipping one day is fine since its just on the edge, not even, of your fertile window... Remember that it's most important to bd the 3 days before O, O day and the day after for good measure. I don't know what smep wants you to do but if you bd only those days of your cycle you have very good chances, the rest doesn't matter


----------



## Eltjuh

My right boob has started hurting lately when I ovulate.... it's really weird... It's just a bit sore on the side.... 
What is everyone upto this weekend?? 
I'm pretty bored tonight to be honest..... Was playing sims3 earlier but my laptop overheated and just shut down, so I gotta start again now! :S
Might go swimming tomorrow with hubby and Lucas :) Other than that nothing going on this weekend... not done anything today really... Except walking to the shop around the corner and they didn't have what I needed so had to walk further down the road. Lucas was with me and insisted on me carrying him about halfway on the way back!! :dohh: He's so heavy now!!! He's usually quite happy to walk but he was tired.... That's what happens when you wake up crying and then continue to cry every time mummy (or daddy) leaves your room in the middle of the night.... Took him in our bed in the end (after sitting with him in his room for ages) You'd be surprised how small a kingsize bed is when you have a 2 year old in between you and your husband :haha: 

Anyway, hope everyone is good!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

I should tell preggo over there to go to bed... Up at midnight lol...

Ella, your chart is still pretty awesome... do you feel positive about this month?


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Yes monae see skipping one day is fine since its just on the edge, not even, of your fertile window... Remember that it's most important to bd the 3 days before O, O day and the day after for good measure. I don't know what smep wants you to do but if you bd only those days of your cycle you have very good chances, the rest doesn't matter

Thank you. Smep tells you to bd everyday after you get a positive opk


----------



## Eltjuh

Naaxi said:


> I should tell preggo over there to go to bed... Up at midnight lol...
> 
> Ella, your chart is still pretty awesome... do you feel positive about this month?

:haha: Yeah Talia, GO TO BED!!! :winkwink: you need it :winkwink: 

I don't know I'm quite positive sometimes but other times I'm like, it's not gonna happen..... Guess I just try to tell myself that because it's easier, as I won't get my hopes up TOO much then... still be disappointed probably, though last month I was more annoyed than disappointed. I wasn't gonna test till the 1st last month and then on the 31st I went to the toilet and said to hubby: I told you I wasn't pregnant!!! (cause AF started) and I was kinda annoyed rather than upset. Oh well, as we say.... our favourite thing to say I think.... 'we'll see what happens'! :dohh:

How's your cycle coming along, has the :witch: buggered off yet???


----------



## Eltjuh

oh haha just looked at your chart... you're CD4 and I'm 4dpo!  See, we're still sort of in sync! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

I hear you about being toddlers waking every time you try to leave their room last night... I did the same song and dance last night with Rowan and ended up bringing him straight in with us. He usually stays in his own room until at least one but usually 3 or so. But I gave in at midnightm poor guy is getting a bunch of teeth... at least two molars on the bottom but I think two more on the top.

We went to the highland games in a neighbouring town today, it was nice.


----------



## Naaxi

And omg I am bleeding like a stuck pig today. That's what I get for the unusually light first few days.


----------



## Naaxi

Also... go to bed Ella :rofl: It's past midnight... ;) Ack I miss you guys. Feeling needy today hahahahaaa. How's everyones lives?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha I had a 2.5 hr nap yesterday that's why I was up late! So ha!! How were the games? We just did a crazy clean of the house threw a shit ton of things out... Just junk stashed in our closets lol feels so good


----------



## Naaxi

Omg can you help us do our closet/basement??? Hahahahaaa. I'm a mild hoarder.


----------



## Naaxi

Also, when did the location of our thread change? Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah no thanks! Ya some of the stuff that kurtis Brought when he moved here is still in boxes lol we did a good job organizing and such, now for the actual cleaning part


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... I'm in one of those moods today.... was feeling quite good yesterday and thought we could go swimming, but hubby didn't wake up until late and so we decided we'd go swimming today, but now we don't want to anymore :dohh:
And I'm now just laying on the sofa being all bored but I also can't be bothered to do anything... whatever I think off I'm like.... naaaahh... don't wanna do that! 

Hate feeling like that!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I hate those days too! Today is day 2 of Kurtis's mom staying with us, and we still haven't spilled the beans, waiting for his dad to get here this evening! Eeekkkkkk


----------



## Eltjuh

ooh exciting!!! :happydance: Good luck!!!


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya I hate those days too! Today is day 2 of Kurtis's mom staying with us, and we still haven't spilled the beans, waiting for his dad to get here this evening! Eeekkkkkk

Im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Eeeeeee Talia! Again... let me know how it goes :D

Seriously guys, I am supwr curious about when our chat moved from TWW category to the TTC groups and discussions! And did a moderator do it? Cause I have tried to move posts before and still don't know how lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think you can move posts... you can't delete them either, which is kind of annoying sometimes... 
I never even notice if it moves, cause I just get an email when there's a new post and otherwise I just go to my User CP and click on it there (in the subscriptions bit)

I've been playing candy crush and I'm stuck on this level... it's a pain!! Haven't even really got close to finishing it either!! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm I didn't notice cuz I just go thru my subscriptions... I will let you know! Kurtis is having a hard time keeping the secret but I know he'll make it! Lol I play candy crush too and I'm too far and been stuck for too long so I haven't played in weeks


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm too addicted not to play it.... I'm on level 213 and soooo stuck! :wacko:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow!! I'm on 162! Lol man we just power cleaned Kurtis's parents new house with his aunts.. So wiped!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

ugh... I hate cleaning! :growlmad: Sooooo not looking forward to having to power scrub the rest of the house when we move!! At least the top floor is done, apart from the bathroom (we have a weird house with 3 floors, or 5, depending on how you look at it...:haha:)
We cleaned our last house for days because I was pregnant (20 weeks +) so it took us ages! Didn't have the energy!

Have you told his parents yet???


----------



## OurLilFlu

No not yet, his dad gets in around 8 or 9 tonight! We're getting anxious!!


----------



## Naaxi

You've probably told them by now. Eeeee :headspin: So much fun! :)

And I always went to tww and then found our thread lol. And when done posting would click the quicklink back to the tww section as it is my favourite area of the forums. Blah. Lol.

Looks like AF is on her way out. Yay... hopefully I don't see her for a looooong time. :wave:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes we did tell them, they're so excited but Kurtis's mom says she 'knew' she even told friends and fam about her suspicions... Didn't help that kurtis was avoiding her so she knew something was up! It was great!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha that's great! :hugs:


Please, i need your help, please remind me not to get excited over 1 high temp.... don't want to get disappointed again.... you can be excited for me, but do it quietly! :winkwink: i'm just trying to tell myself last time my temp was that high it was nothing either but that doesn't seem to be helping too much.... and now i'm wondering what my temp was yesterday... couldn't take it cause i woke up late and hadn't been sleeping very well - i only like to take my temp when it's gonna be accurate ..


----------



## OurLilFlu

(Whisper) yay high temp! But don't read into it too much!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm trying not to.... my boobs feel a bit sore though, not so much when I touch them, more like pressure... it's weird, can't really explain. But I think I've had that before... so probably should stop thinking about babies and being pregnant all together :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah the TWW makes us do and feel crazy things!


----------



## Naaxi

The tww drives me batty. I think I'd rather think I'm pregnant and end up not that not think I am pregnant and end up pregnant... now that both times I was I "knew" by 5dpo I think I would be upset if I couldn't tell. Put too much pressure on myself lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha that doesn't make any sense to me :p i'd rather think i'm not and end up pregnant so i avoid disappointment if i'm not. Hate disappointment! 
Feeling pretty positive atm... fingers crossed eh?! I think i'm gonna test on friday (10dpo) unless my temps make me think i'm not then i'm just gonna wait for AF to show.... only got 1 test and gonna keep it that way, don't wanna waste it!

Hopefully time will go fast and you can start again aswell caitlyn! Hurry up O!


----------



## Naaxi

I can't wait for you to test, I wish we could already know! Hopefully less stress due to finding out his swimmers work gives you a lovely bfp in a few days' time... and then hopefully I find out I am in your bump club by july 20th ish? Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay!! Testing time soon and then a few weeks and Caitlyn too!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol the donor is like "time to try again??!!!" I am not even done my period. Lmao. :rofl: Silly boy... seems more excited than Derek is haha. Actually Derek is stressed about trying again but I am choosing to ignore his stress. We will find a way. We have everything for the first at least year anyways...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya screw his stress!! You're exactly right! Kurtis's stress about mc seems to be gone, he's told his whole family now and some friends at work! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah it'll all work out!!!
I hope we get a bfp on friday, but I'm not so sure anymore now! I thought maybe it was a possibility yesterday but today I'm not feeling it!

We got our letter today about the courtdate 9th of August so hopefully the stupid council will finally get things moving and give us a house (before we have to go to court!!!) 

Hopefully both me and Caitlyn can join you soon Talia!!!


----------



## Naaxi

August 9th is the day after my birthday :) But I sure hope they get a move on before the court date.They just like the extra income you're giving. Asshats.

Talia, that's awesome that he is so excited :)

Okaaaaay AF... You've been here a whole 7 days. Bugger off now so I can start trying again soon <3


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> August 9th is the day after my birthday :) But I sure hope they get a move on before the court date.They just like the extra income you're giving. Asshats.
> 
> Talia, that's awesome that he is so excited :)
> 
> Okaaaaay AF... You've been here a whole 7 days. Bugger off now so I can start trying again soon <3

hoping af leaves soon. I only have 1 OPK left and Im trying to wait until I feel ovulation signs so I can test..


----------



## Naaxi

She is still hanging around. So annoying. 

Monae, you should get some cheapie internet OPKs :) I hate running out. When do you normally O? Is there a pattern? Lately mine has been around cd19-21 aside from last cycle which was wonky because of the mc.

Talia and Ella, how are you ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Still alright over here, pretty boring! Counting down the days til our appt! The truck is breaking down so I had to go take it in today :s hope it's not expensive


----------



## Naaxi

Oh no! That sucks... Our truck Is always in a constant state of breaking down, so I know the feeling. And if you get a scan I wanna see it :) Yay tiny teddy bear baby lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, still good here... also boring....
Had a long day today. Took Lucas to nursery, then walked back home and walked to the shops with hubby, walked from the shop to Lucas' nursery to pick him up and then my friend text me if I could look after her little girl for a bit (who is also 2 yrs old, about Lucas' age, slightly older) So she came over and has just left! We walked almost 6 miles today!! Well I think I walked more than that actually..
So now it's time for dinner and then time to chill out!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm sure we'll get a scan as soon as we're able to which will be hopefully soon after.... Either way 12 weeks will be right around the corner if we do have to wait...


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm... see I don't know how low risk pregnancies are. I always have bleeding and they want early u/s with that at 6ish weeks and 9ish weeks and then 12 like normal.


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't know what it's like in Canada, but in England it's 12 weeks for your first scan with low risk pregnancy. Even when you've had a miscarriage before.
Unless you've had quite a few, which I guess would make you a high-risk pregnancy.


Caitlyn is trying to convince me that I'm pregnant (of fb chat) haha... 
Wonder if she's right!! :shrug:


----------



## Naaxi

Then what do you do at your first appointment? Blood pressure and urine and that's it?

And I guess we'll have to wait and see what your temps do, Ella.............. :test:


----------



## BBWttc29

Ella hope you get your BFP.. I'm excited I got my positive OPK


----------



## OurLilFlu

Your chart looks good ella! I hope it's two pink lines for you! I think the first appt is more like a meet and greet and the usual stuff like you said... I'm hoping they might try the Doppler?! Maybe, but who knows, I'll let you know!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah over here the first appointment is like that. You should've already been to the hospital to do bloods, though they don't look at your hcg....not sure what they do test for.... i always think it's weird cause my doctor here and where we lived before when i was pregnant with lucas never made me do a test, they just believed me that i was pregnant i guess..... anyway, first mw appointment they go through your bloods and see if you have had all the immunisations(like rubella etc.) And ask if you've had chicken pox. And do a urine sample that's about it. And that's around 7 weeks (cause my mw came round to my house for it after i had my mc, cause we couldn't contact her and the doctors surgery didn't know either....was nice! NOT!)

Temp was still high this morning, it was 36.94 yesterday and 36.92 this morning so still good! I think my temp usually dropsaround 9dpo for af! Fx!


----------



## Eltjuh

OMG!!! I'm not making this up am I??? 
I caved in and tested..... 

What do you think??? 
I'm so freaking out right now!!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00951.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 10









CAM00952.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry they're not the best pics. They were taken at 3 minutes. But there is no denying that line now! Will try to take a better pic later, still nees confrimation from you girls as hubby is out and haven't been able to show him yet.

I officially hate this time difference! Ugh!


----------



## Naaxi

Omg hunny it is there!! It is definitely there!! Eeeeeeeeee!!!!!! :dance::happydance::headspin:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> OMG!!! I'm not making this up am I???
> I caved in and tested.....
> 
> What do you think???
> I'm so freaking out right now!!!

I definitely see it on the first pic xxx yay! congrats xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! I almost fell out of my chair at work! Yay! Exactly like we said!! And 9 dpo? That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

And guys it wasn't even fmu! That's impressive for 9dpo...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow!! You totally got it Ella! Soo pumped for you!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

And it just goes to show that bnb peer pressure brings on the bfps! I didn't wanna test either but hey there we both got it! Caitlyn's next!


----------



## Eltjuh

This was it an hour later.... It's so obvious in real life!!! 

So.... I took the test before I had to take Lucas out to his swimming lesson.... totally freaking out! Then when we were out I bought hubby a card that said Sorry..... And I wrote in it: Sorry, I can't go on any rides with you at Legoland (we got free tickets to go on the 7th of July) 
Gave it to him when we got home, he read it, looked at me and said: ARE YOU???
:haha: So I showed him the test and we both agreed I don't need to take a digi... cause it's pretty obvious. Don't see the point in spending £9 on a digi test just to see the same result! Though it is nice to see the actual word!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00956.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Naaxi

Lol do a digi for fun :) But eeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance::dance::headspin:

And yay peer pressure hahahahaa!


----------



## BBWttc29

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Naaxi said:


> Lol do a digi for fun :) But eeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance::dance::headspin:
> 
> And yay peer pressure hahahahaa!

I'll do it in the morning :)


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh you have a ticker <3 Eeeeeee!


----------



## Naaxi

Pretty soon we will have to change this thread to a pregnancy discussion thread haha!


----------



## Eltjuh

I have 2 tickers now!! :happydance:
Can't stop smiling!!! :haha:

Yeah soon you'll join us and we can be the bumpsquad! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Me too!! 

Some idiot on Countdown to pregnancy said: I don't think you can count this as positive as the picture was taken an hour after you took the test. And I was like.... yeah but it was already positive before.... Just couldn't see it too well in the pictures. Now I'm doubting it! :growlmad: But then again, I know it is positive cause I've had plenty of negative/evap FRERs and they never looked like this even days after! 
Doing the digi in the morning!


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's not an evap you said the first pics were 3 mins in and frer keep their colour for a while. As long as it turned during the time frame you're golden! Screw that person!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha I know... just don't like it when people say stuff like that!! 

Can't wait to have my first appointment (and scan) and am wondering when I'll start showing, as it took quite a while last time (past 20 weeks) but should be quicker with your 2nd! My friends all started showing pretty early with their 2nd. Like around 8 weeks! Though they are quite slim!


----------



## OurLilFlu

You should join the thread 'the 12 week wait' in first tri... Everyone waiting for appts and scans! I'm counting down every day! Gah


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, FRERs develop over 24 hours I have read somewhere. The first faint line showed within the time frame, it just got darker as time went on. Screw that person. I had someone say my mc positive looked like an evap... even though it clearly had colour.


----------



## Eltjuh

well, like I said I've seen enough evaps on FRER to know this wasn't one! Even when it was only at 3 minutes I didn't have to squint. Just didn't really come out in pictures! 

I saw the 12 week wait thread in 1st tri! Might have to join! I'm gonna ring the doctor next week to get an appointment so they can book me in with the mw.

I feel bad now, cause we're talking about being pregnant, but we're still waiting for Caitlyn to join us!! Hurry up and O so we can wait anxiously to see if you're in aswell!!! :kiss:


----------



## Naaxi

Don't feel bad on my account, if you didn't talk about your pregnancies, I'd be all alone in here talking to myself hahaha! I like the chatter :) And hopefully I join you ladies soon.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup you'll be joining us ASAP! Can't wait for O and your TWW you know now that you've peer pressured Ella and I you're gonna get it twice as bad!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Confirmed!!! Woke up pretty nervous that this digi was gonna be negative, but it's definitely not!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00957.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice!!! Woot woot! :happydance:


----------



## BBWttc29

Eltjuh said:


> Confirmed!!! Woke up pretty nervous that this digi was gonna be negative, but it's definitely not!!! :happydance:

Im so excited for you! you guys give me hope that i will get my BFP


----------



## OurLilFlu

And your O is right around the corner! Hope you catch it


----------



## Naaxi

Yay Ella!!!!!! So awesome. 

Talia, I only pressured you both because it was obvious that you guys were pregnant lol! I mean seriously, your charts and symptoms were awesome. Mother nature is rude but not that rude hahahaha. But I can't wait to O either... <3 Also!! Yay 6 weeks!! And being the size of a sweet pea! That's adorable.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha that's funny, I'm exactly 2 weeks behind you Talia!! :happydance:
According to my app on my phone it's the size of a mustard seed today! :thumbup:
I think I implanted pretty early though, 4dpo... by the looks of my chart... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2013-06-28&mode=a&ts=1372437131&u=

Did I see that right on your chart Caitlyn?? Has the :witch: finally cleared off???


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's awesome! 2 weeks! I told Caitlyn I'm happy I've graduated from the seed stage, even though I guess a pea is a seed ish! Started the real nausea today though! Hopefully you have a pretty easy 2 weeks like I had! Are you able to get bloodwork?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm gonna make an appointment with my doctor next week, should be getting bloods done straight away then! They usually send me to the hospital so it's upto me when I get it done.. 

I can't wait to move on to bigger things!! Peas are quite sizeable though... compared to seeds  I think it's amazing how small our babies are before they are born....and we think they're small then!


----------



## Naaxi

Yes!! The witch did finally clear off. There was the tiniest bit of spotting yesterday but then she was gone. Nine days is more than enough lol! So now on to testing soon for OPKs.

That's neat that you ladies are exactly two weeks apart :D Are you both counting from LMP or O?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm counting from LMP, cause that makes me further along. Going by O it puts my EDD at 11th of March, so that would make me 3 weeks and 3 days I think, if I counted that right... And with Lucas I ovulated on CD20 I think and counted my EDD at 7th of Feb. and the dating scan at 12 weeks confirmed that! 
My EDD now is exactly a month after Lucas's :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm going from O because I O'd on cd 21 so I know that'll put me out by as week basically. I might change it if the dating scan is way off, but it should be pretty accurate I think


----------



## Naaxi

I went from O with the mc. I think I will next time too so I don't "measure small" unnecessarily. And then like Talia will change it if ny scan shows a huge discepancy. 

I want to be trying again... these days before I can even start OPKs I feel useless lol.


----------



## BBWttc29

can you guys look at my chart and let me know what you think we were unable to BD tonight. do you think we BD'd enough


----------



## OurLilFlu

You definitely have a good chance even if you miss a day or two, doesn't look like you ovulated yet, so keep at it if you can!


----------



## Naaxi

Monae, even if you ovulate on monday you still have a good shot. Just keep at 'er all you can until your temp rises :) Good luck.

Poor little guy is hot and miserable tonight. Putting him to bed early.

How goes it, ladies?


----------



## BBWttc29

Thanks guys I will.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hot and miserable here too! I was so hit after bussing it and walking home I literally stripped out of my scrubs at the front door lol and I'm still dying. Had a bit of food but still feeling pretty icky


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I am still awake cause we are all hot and sticky... blah. And you must be feeling horrid cause you were already feeling icky. Aww... poor lady <3

ETA: Still up. 2:30am... gunna try to go to bed. Maybe.


----------



## BBWttc29

well my temp rose today. I am still going to try to BD today hoping this month I will get my BFP


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh ya it's hard to sleep in this heat hope you got some zzzs Caitlyn. 
Looks like you probably O'd, as long as that temp wasn't taken too far from your normal time, I see its an open circle... Either way you definitely have a good chance


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I was eventually able to fall asleep :) How are you ladies today?

Monae, looks like you did O so one more bd would be good and then the loooong wait :) Good luck.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm bored today, feeling better than yesterday though. Work is slow but I think I'm going for a pedicure with Kurtis's mom today! Yay!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay that's awesome. I have never had a pedicure. Hope it is nice and relaxing for you :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm just waiting while my nails dry, I had never either until I went the first time with Kurtis's mom. We should go one day! You deserve it!


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Yay that's awesome. I have never had a pedicure. Hope it is nice and relaxing for you :)

You should definitely get a pedicure its so relaxing


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Yeah I was eventually able to fall asleep :) How are you ladies today?
> 
> Monae, looks like you did O so one more bd would be good and then the loooong wait :) Good luck.

I hope so. and hope I get my BFP its weird this cycle i feel like i got sore breasts sooner hoping its a good sign


----------



## Naaxi

Maybe I'll get one with you Talia when I get knocked up :) My mum keeps recommending I get one. :)

Monae, my fingers are crossed for you. I am thinking the tender breasts at this point is just hormones but we will hope you catch that egg. :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Maybe I'll get one with you Talia when I get knocked up :) My mum keeps recommending I get one. :)
> 
> Monae, my fingers are crossed for you. I am thinking the tender breasts at this point is just hormones but we will hope you catch that egg. :)

Im trying not to get my hopes up... I usually get sore boobs right before af but Ive had them for about 1 week


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday! We went out to 'Armed Forces Day' which is basically like a fun day with some rides and some 'shows' and some army/airforce stuff there! Saw a bike 'show' (doing jumps and wheelies and that stuff) and just had a little walk around, took some pictures and then went to a bbq at a friends house, stayed there till 11.30pm (even Lucas was awake for most of it, until about 10.30/11!) So I had a bit of a lay-in from him! I got up at 8.45 and he was still in bed, but he was awake when I checked on him!

I've been worried about this pregnancy... Not having any symptoms... boobs aren't sore (which they also weren't with my mc which is probably why I'm worrying about it!)
Going to ring the doctor tomorrow to get an appointment. Think I'm gonna tell him that I'm pretty worried, hopefully he'll offer me an early scan or extra blood tests to put my mind at ease! It's so hard not to worry! Wish I could fastforward to my first scan and/or when you can feel the baby move cause then you know it's ok!! I guess there really isn't much point in worrying though cause there's nothing you can do to prevent it anyway! :nope:

So how is the ovulation process coming on Caitlyn??? 
And how are you feeling Talia??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Ella, I know ... The 12 week wait is so tough! I've had barely any symptoms but my boobs I can usually rely on to be sore. Otherwise just the last few days I get gaggy and nauseous. Try to get another blood maybe, that would hopefully ease you. I'd love to get an earlier scan but :( 
Otherwise things here are kinda boring, we did go out to our friends cabin so we'll be spending Canada day out at the lake!


----------



## Naaxi

That sounds like a fun day, Ella :) And I know what you mean, I know my next pregnancy I am going to be so cautious about getting excited and about who I tell. It sucks because it kind of ruins the magic of it all lol. But I am sure your fluff will be alright. You rainbow baby has finally come :) :hugs:

I am bored over here... think I'll take an OPK although I am not even close to O for sure. But the days are dragging lol. Installed our a/c in the bedroom so temps will be lower... good thing we did that well before o lol.

Monae, try not to ger too excited at 1dpo. Sore boobs are probably caused by ovulation at this point.


----------



## Eltjuh

I really hope so!! :flower:

I'm bored too! Been in a crappy mood today..... Decided I'd lay on the bed and watch a film (friends with benefits) and am kind of halfway through that. Had a half hr/45 min. nap in between.... 
Still feel crappy though - moodwise!

Can't wait for you to O and then get to testing time!! YAY!!! :happydance: We'll both have our rainbow babies :baby:


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> That sounds like a fun day, Ella :) And I know what you mean, I know my next pregnancy I am going to be so cautious about getting excited and about who I tell. It sucks because it kind of ruins the magic of it all lol. But I am sure your fluff will be alright. You rainbow baby has finally come :) :hugs:
> 
> I am bored over here... think I'll take an OPK although I am not even close to O for sure. But the days are dragging lol. Installed our a/c in the bedroom so temps will be lower... good thing we did that well before o lol.
> 
> Monae, try not to ger too excited at 1dpo. Sore boobs are probably caused by ovulation at this point.

Im not considering my sore boobs as a sign of anything. Because i just ovulated. I just think its weird that they started hurting a lot sooner than normal this cycle.. I took my temp a little later today not sure how much that affects it. my trmp was 98.04 just like yesterday.. hoping it stays high i keep having pregnancy dreams


----------



## Eltjuh

Having pregnancy dreams is totally normal, I had them loads of times even when not pregnant.... It's cause your mind is busy with wanting to be pregnant you dream about it....


----------



## Naaxi

OPK is negative as predicted. Think I'll skip tomorrow. Maybe. Lol. I am starting to do small exercises every day. I wanna get fit for my little :) And for me.

And I totally know what you mean about dreams where you're pregnant. Often we dream about the last thing we are thinking about so I have pregnant dreams a lot.


----------



## BBWttc29

Eltjuh said:


> Having pregnancy dreams is totally normal, I had them loads of times even when not pregnant.... It's cause your mind is busy with wanting to be pregnant you dream about it....

I had dreams people around me were pregnant I had a dream right before ovulation that I got my BFP.. I just have weird dreams that seem so real..


----------



## Eltjuh

haha I think it's funny how you and I were talking on fb the other day about how we wanted to lose weight, Caitlyn!! And then I got my bfp :happydance:
Hopefully the same thing will happen to you!! :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha seems to be the trend I started going for jogs with the dog the cycle I got my bfp! Lol wish I woulda dropped some weight prior but hey! What can ya do but try to be as healthy as you can!


----------



## Naaxi

Well hopefully my new mini work outs help. Wonder if sit ups/ crunches/ planks/ push ups would be bad in the tww...


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think ab workouts are fine in the TWW... On one of my pregnancy apps it says go ahead in the first tri but usually in the second it gets too hard with that wee belly in the way


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think ab workouts are fine in the TWW... On one of my pregnancy apps it says go ahead in the first tri but usually in the second it gets too hard with that wee belly in the way...


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Well hopefully my new mini work outs help. Wonder if sit ups/ crunches/ planks/ push ups would be bad in the tww...

I cant wait for you to get you BFP:dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

I got told in the gym not to do any ab workouts when I was pregnant with Lucas. (yes, I used to go to the gym!! :haha:)
But I think you should do what you're comfortable with.... I personally didn't do any exercise (other than walking) in the 2ww because if I found out I was pregnant and it would go wrong again I wouldn't want to have ANYTHING that I could possibly blame myself for. Like drinking alcohol, I didn't do that because I know that if I'd have another mc I would probably blame myself because I drank alcohol, even if that had nothing to do with it - cause you never know.... it just made me feel better to know 100% sure that there wasn't anything I did to possibly cause me having a mc.

But like I said, it's a personal decision.. there are plenty of pregnant women that still exercise, and it's actually good for you cause it could help with your labour, but it depends on what you feel comfortable with!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I probably won't during the tww... just go on walks and be more active than normal. Hafta be anyways, start watching the neighbour's kid starting Wednesday.


----------



## Eltjuh

Had my doctors appointment today, nothing special, just weighed me and took my bloodpressure and looked/felt at/for the little lump I told you about Caitlyn... don't think it's there anymore though... And he said he didn't feel anything and it looked normal. So that's all good.
Also, he said to make an appointment with the nurse because apparently they have to refer me to a midwife and send me for my bloodtest. I don't know why, think it's a bit stupid really... why do I have to go back for the next person to do exactly the same (plus 1 or 2 things) when he could've just done it! :dohh:

Anyway, going back on wednesday. Hopefully I'll get my first midwife appointment around 7 weeks again like last time! Cause that's only 3 weeks from now! :happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

My appt is in 3 weeks! Not fair! Lol but happy for you


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh it's not like a midwife appointment. All she's gonna do is probably take my blood pressure again and then give me a piece of paper to take to the hospital to get my bloods done. And then she's gonna tell the midwives that they have a new 'patient' or 'client' :haha: That's all!!


----------



## Eltjuh

My friend just text me to say she saw my FB status about how I managed to bleach my shirt in places whilst I was cleaning the bathroom and she said: oh not a good idea to clean with bleach when you're pregnant! And now I'm worried!! Thanks for that!! :dohh: Maybe I should've worn gloves or let hubby do it... but it wasn't straight bleach and it's not like I was in there for ages and I made sure to wash my hands properly afterwards!! 

Hope it doesn't matter!!! Please tell me I'll be ok!!! :cry:


----------



## OurLilFlu

How did she know you were pg already? You didn't announce it on fb did ya? Re: the bleach I'm sure you are fine, again many ppl don't even know they're pg this early. And like you said it was diluted or what not and you weren't in for long... Just chill and celebrate!


----------



## Eltjuh

No I didn't announce it on FB!  She's one of my best friends and knew I'd been trying, so I told her! I told a couple of friends....and told my family today. I'm just too excited after having the mc last year and finally being pregnant again! But we're not telling anyone else until 12 weeks. But I just know that if I don't tell anyone that I'm pregnant I'm gonna struggle if it goes wrong again cause I'm gonna want someone (other than hubby) to know about it and comfort me and make me feel better....
Hubby didn't wanna tell anyone, including family until 12 weeks, but I HAD to tell my family, because I know I wouldn't like it very much if one of my sisters would be pregnant and didn't tell me until 12 weeks....Maybe weird, but that's how I feel. He's not telling his family yet though, apart from his brother who will keep his mouth shut anyway... only telling him because he's coming to Legoland with us and he's probably gonna ask why I'm not going in any of the rollercoasters (he knows I like them!!) :dohh:
I wish I could go in the rollercoasters but it's definitely worth not going in them if that means I get to be pregnant! :happydance: Rather be pregnant than go in the rollercoasters! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I felt the same way about telling ppl, I've never suffered a loss but I would feel better if something happened and a few close ppl could provide support. I'm so excited for you, you can still go on the less intense rides I'm sure


----------



## BBWttc29

today was rough I dont know if it means anything but my boobs have been super sore and i was really nauseous today. not sure why. I sometimes get this right before af..looks like i O'ed on Friday.. Im so happy for everyone who has recently gotten their BFP i hope to be joining you soon


----------



## OurLilFlu

Probably still from the O hormones but yay for the countdown to testing


----------



## BBWttc29

The hardest par t is waiting and trying not to get too hopeful or stress


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah Monae, I'd try not to stress about it this early in your cycle. At this point there could be a plethora of reasons for each symptom, so I try not to symptom spot until 5dpo at the earliest. 

Sorry I was away. Just getting back from Canada Day celebrations. :) I'm boring anyways. Still bummed my SIL is knocked up and not me yet lol. Ah well. 

How you ladies? I'm excited for your appointments :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Not feeling great today... having really bad hot flashes.... and not in a great mood. On top of that lucas and i were running late when we went to his little friend's house (i look after him for an hour and take them both to nursery) and lucas kept standing still....


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Yeah Monae, I'd try not to stress about it this early in your cycle. At this point there could be a plethora of reasons for each symptom, so I try not to symptom spot until 5dpo at the earliest.
> 
> Sorry I was away. Just getting back from Canada Day celebrations. :) I'm boring anyways. Still bummed my SIL is knocked up and not me yet lol. Ah well.
> 
> How you ladies? I'm excited for your appointments :)

I decided Im going to try not to read too much into anything. I really do hope i get my BFP but there is always a possibility it wont happen this month


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, sorry j haven't been on lately but on Saturday my dog had a spinal cord stroke and I had to drive back in from the lake to take care of my poor girl. She's doing a lot better but is still weak on her back legs. I think yesterday cuz she was feeling a lot better we let her do too much so today I want to get a baby gate so she just stays in a small area of the house to rest. 
Anyways, pretty boring here except had a bit of pink and sometimes brownish on wiping thru all this. Didn't wanna get my panties in a knot, but I hope all is good in there. It was only a couple times and extremely light, think it was just an irritated cervix. 
As for appt I'm still counting down, less than 3 weeks at least!


----------



## Eltjuh

Did you have any sex lately?? Cause that could cause it.
I was gonna say, were you due your period around this time cause some people still spot when they are supposed to have their period... I was due mine yesterday, nothing though!! :happydance:

I'm gonna go see the nurse in about 50 minutes, cause the surgery called to cancel tomorrow's appointment and they asked if I could come in today instead!
Been having a bit of cramping, but I think they were bowel cramps :S And have some pressure around the lower abdomen/back. Keep checking when I go to the toilet that there's no blood!! :dohh: Gonna ask the nurse if I could get an extra bloodtest to compare the hcg levels so I know it's rising ok!


----------



## OurLilFlu

No no sex lately lol I get too crampy and plus Kurtis stayed at the lake this weekend lol it was after a bm so I'm pretty sure I read that it was expected sometimes. And no for AF I think it would have been due in a few weeks. 
Hopefully you can get another beta!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm only getting 1 blood test I think... It didn't look like she was gonna give me a blood test at all, until I asked her for one. And she had to lie on the form to get me it! She wrote down that I was bleeding intermittently.... :wacko: Hopefully I didn't jynx it by her writing that!! :dohh:

Should get the results within a week apparently! It takes forever!! I'll probably ring them on friday to see if they have them yet!


----------



## Naaxi

Wow. We get blood tests here to confirm and a second or third if you are spotting etc. Either way, I am glad she did that for you and don't feel you jinxed it. Also, forgot to mention earlier but I am certain using the bleach was fine. Just use gloves stadting now which I am sure you will :) But my Mum mixed bleach with a cleaner that says specifically not to while she was pregnant with my baby sister... My step dad and I I freaked and nade her go outside while we cleaned up her toxic concoction lol. The fumes were so so bad, I can see why they state not to do that. But like Talia said, at lot of women don't even know at this stage :) :hugs:

Talia, how is your doggy today? And how are you?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Kyiero is doing better, walking better and has more energy, which kind of sucks because she's supposed to rest and she's not! I went and got a fan and a baby gate and made the office into her 'feel better' room but she whines if I leave so I'm just sitting on the comfy reading chair while she sleeps... Otherwise I'm feeling fine, I felt like my symptoms were disappearing over the weekend but then last night I made the mistake of sleeping on my tummy and I woke up and my boobs were dying!!! So those came back with a vengeance. Otherwise, counting myself lucky to not have anything going on but it kind of worries me, but I'm sure that's just the crazy talking!


----------



## POISONEDROSE

Don't feel bad, I'm 5 DPO, and i had a headache all yesterday afternoon, which i never have. on sunday i had really bad gas, and today i have gone pee every few hours and only drank 2 glasses of water, and i usually only pee 2-3 times a day. Sorry for the TMI, but i know its early and cant take HPT yet but i feel like i'm going insane.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh I'm melting away in this heat!!! I am not made for 30-40 degrees with humidity! Anyways what's next? Monae testing soon and damnit Caitlyn just O already! And we can rabidly await your bfp symptoms! Hahah I'm so bored and all I can do is Kay in front of this crap fan in my sauna house! Yuck!


----------



## BBWttc29

POISONEDROSE said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm 5 DPO, and i had a headache all yesterday afternoon, which i never have. on sunday i had really bad gas, and today i have gone pee every few hours and only drank 2 glasses of water, and i usually only pee 2-3 times a day. Sorry for the TMI, but i know its early and cant take HPT yet but i feel like i'm going insane.

Im having a lot of the same symptoms. Its hard not to read too much into it


----------



## POISONEDROSE

Yes that is true, but at the same time trying not to get my hopes too high.


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> Kyiero is doing better, walking better and has more energy, which kind of sucks because she's supposed to rest and she's not! I went and got a fan and a baby gate and made the office into her 'feel better' room but she whines if I leave so I'm just sitting on the comfy reading chair while she sleeps... Otherwise I'm feeling fine, I felt like my symptoms were disappearing over the weekend but then last night I made the mistake of sleeping on my tummy and I woke up and my boobs were dying!!! So those came back with a vengeance. Otherwise, counting myself lucky to not have anything going on but it kind of worries me, but I'm sure that's just the crazy talking!

glad your dog is ok..I cant wait to experience some of what you are and get my BFP


----------



## BBWttc29

Im trying to wait to see if af comes. according to FF AF is due on the 9th


----------



## POISONEDROSE

haha AF wont be here until the 12 or 13 i hate the two week wait. I hope everything goes well for you and you get BFP. This is the month 5 for me of trying, with my daughter the month after i got of my BC i got pg so this is bugging me, I'm not very patent sadly.


----------



## OurLilFlu

FX crossed for both of you come testing time


----------



## Eltjuh

POISONEDROSE said:


> haha AF wont be here until the 12 or 13 i hate the two week wait. I hope everything goes well for you and you get BFP. This is the month 5 for me of trying, with my daughter the month after i got of my BC i got pg so this is bugging me, I'm not very patent sadly.

I know what you feel like, I conceived my son within the first month we started trying for him. And then we had an accident (only dtd once!) and I got pregnant (it was a very happy accident! Until I had a mc). And then it took us a while to get pregnant again, but maybe the 5th month of ttc is lucky for you, like it was for me! :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

And yes, Caitlyn!! Hurry up and pop that egg out already!!! :haha:


----------



## BBWttc29

POISONEDROSE said:


> haha AF wont be here until the 12 or 13 i hate the two week wait. I hope everything goes well for you and you get BFP. This is the month 5 for me of trying, with my daughter the month after i got of my BC i got pg so this is bugging me, I'm not very patent sadly.

thank you. I think everyone is impatient.. Its hard trying not to get your hopes up but no matter what when af comes its always disappointing.. this is my 4th cycle trying. Im hoping to get my BFP soon:dust:


----------



## Naaxi

I'm trying to pop the egg put hahaha! Starting donations tonight. Also starting my job as a summer nanny today :)

About not being patient, that is definitely me. We waited a long time to conceive my son, but we were lucky and once we changed over to our donor conceived in the first month. And then the second month this time aroumd but that ended in a miscarriage. I don't like waiting at all though...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eee!!! I'm pumped for donation time!! Go :spermy: go! I'm sure it'll happen quickly for you again! Lets pop that eggy! Woot! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

This is your 2nd cycle after mc right??? 
Exciting that you're gonna be getting your donations again!!! Now I have to try and not imagine you laying on the bathroom floor with your legs in the air!! :haha:


----------



## POISONEDROSE

My daughter was a very happy accident, we weren't even trying i just ran out of bc, at the end of april and we found out we conceived on june 3. Then in February i found out I was PG but sadly had a MC a week after finding out. so lets hope month 5 is time.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes Ella, this is month two after the mc. So hopefully everything is back to normal :) And Talia, I hope you're right that I will conceive again quickly. I wanna join your bump club heehee <3


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, some people say that you're more fertile for 2 months after a mc... I don't know if it's true... But I reckon you'll conceive soon. Got a good feeling about this month for you!!! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup I have a good feeling too, so how often do you get the donations around o?


----------



## Naaxi

I kinda just wing it with donations lol. And just for sure the day of +OPK and I just hope I get enough. The donor suggests when we do it usually. I ask every once in a while but usually it is him that says want some? And I won't turn him down lol :) I sure hope you ladies are right. People are falling pregnant all around me lately. I wanna join :) thinking of taking an opk when I go home to gauge where I am. I am thinking O around the 8th

First day of summer nannying a success :) Everyone is still alive and not wanting to kill each other. Woo! Lol.

How are you ladies today? Talia, nice breeze today, how's your place for heat? And how is Kyiero? Ella, how's Lukas? Have you told him yet? If not, when do you plan on telling? Think he'll be excited?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya the house is not as much of a sauna today but went to the vet and they really want Kyiero on strict strict cage rest which is tough because she hates being locked up :( it breaks my heart to see her sad and confused why she can't be out, poor thing!


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi hope you get your BFP. I get nervous everytime I get cramps scared that af is coming


----------



## POISONEDROSE

BBWttc29 said:


> Naaxi hope you get your BFP. I get nervous everytime I get cramps scared that af is coming

I hope we all get our BFP


----------



## BBWttc29

POISONEDROSE said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Naaxi hope you get your BFP. I get nervous everytime I get cramps scared that af is coming
> 
> I hope we all get our BFPClick to expand...

Me too


----------



## Naaxi

Awww poor Kyeiro!!! Waffles was confined to his crate for a while... he hated that but we were soon able to expand it to the whole kitchen which is his comfort area now to go to sleep or when we aren't at home/ when we are not watching him. He gets in to trouble lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no talia! You'd better get used to seeing dogs/people sad if it's for their own good :winkwink: that's gonna be your life now! Haha sorry, not trying to scare you, it is hard to see them upset when you know you can easily fix it, but shouldn't. :hugs:

As for telling lucas, we told him straight away, the first day i found out (exactly a week ago now!) He kept picking up my frer (cause that was sitting next to me on the sofa all day so i could keep looking at it) and i told him that that meant mummy is having a baby. And now he keeps saying it....mummy ada baby! (That's how he says it anyway). And we asked him if he wanted a brother or sister and he keeps saying sister, so hopefully he's psychic or he gets what he wants! Haha! But i don't think he knows what it means... he will once i get my bump cause he'll also be a bit older then! Hope i won't have to wait for my bump until 20 weeks again though!

Yay for possible O on monday!! Only a couple more days! Exciting!!


----------



## BBWttc29

Eltjuh said:


> Oh no talia! You'd better get used to seeing dogs/people sad if it's for their own good :winkwink: that's gonna be your life now! Haha sorry, not trying to scare you, it is hard to see them upset when you know you can easily fix it, but shouldn't. :hugs:
> 
> As for telling lucas, we told him straight away, the first day i found out (exactly a week ago now!) He kept picking up my frer (cause that was sitting next to me on the sofa all day so i could keep looking at it) and i told him that that meant mummy is having a baby. And now he keeps saying it....mummy ada baby! (That's how he says it anyway). And we asked him if he wanted a brother or sister and he keeps saying sister, so hopefully he's psychic or he gets what he wants! Haha! But i don't think he knows what it means... he will once i get my bump cause he'll also be a bit older then! Hope i won't have to wait for my bump until 20 weeks again though!
> 
> Yay for possible O on monday!! Only a couple more days! Exciting!!

Thats good that hes so excited.. i have 2 stepdaughters that i consider my kids they are 14 1and 15 and ask me every month are you pregnant yet?? I love that they want another sibling so bad. IM starting to get hopeful my temp today was 98.04 which it has never been this high after 0 and this is what my temp was on 1DPO. Still having some cramping so hoping af isnt coming


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Ella, Kurtis and I were talking about that last night, but at least with ppl you can explain why it's for their own good. She just has sad confused eyes! Lol we went and got her a gigantic crate because I felt bad that she could barely stretch out to lay. So we'll see if this one is any easier


----------



## Naaxi

Poor Kyiero. You could probably also get her one of the duper short leashes and have her glued to you while you watch tv too, just so she also doesn't get super lonely.

Aww Ella, I am so glad that Lucas is happy and hopefully he gets his wish. Are you stopping at two kids? 

Monae, your temps are looking good. Do your step daughters live with you?

Last night didn't go as planned... I forgot the syringe but tried to make due without... Nope... need the syringe. HAHAHA. :rofl:


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> Poor Kyiero. You could probably also get her one of the duper short leashes and have her glued to you while you watch tv too, just so she also doesn't get super lonely.
> 
> Aww Ella, I am so glad that Lucas is happy and hopefully he gets his wish. Are you stopping at two kids?
> 
> Monae, your temps are looking good. Do your step daughters live with you?
> 
> Last night didn't go as planned... I forgot the syringe but tried to make due without... Nope... need the syringe. HAHAHA. :rofl:

Yes they do. I really hope I get my BFP


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no!! Don't forget your syringe silly!!! :haha: 
And no I'm happy to have more, though Jay has always said 2 kids, until a while ago he slipped up and said 3... But now he's saying 2 again! I still want 3 (or more) though... I always said 3 but then I was like, oh maybe 4 would be ok... :haha: I'm gonna have 10 at that rate! :winkwink:
I'm from a big family though, have 5 siblings. Jay is aswell, but he had a horrible childhood and isn't as close with his family as I am with my brothers & sisters, though that's hard at the moment as I'm in the UK and they're all in Holland, apart from 1 of my sisters who also lives in the UK, but she might aswell live in Holland cause I'd probably see her more if she'd live there than I do now! :dohh:
We would really like a girl though cause we'd have one of each then, but also cause Jay's parents only have grandsons (they have 4) and no granddaughters... My sister had a girl though so my parents have 1 of each at the moment and another grandson on the way from my other sister.


You are right Talia.... sort of :winkwink: Little babies will also just stare at you... Lucas is only just starting to understand certain things. :haha: You should've seen him at the barber's just now... SCREAMING!!!! Poor boy was getting all hot and sweaty and red in the face cause he hates getting his hair cut that much!!! :dohh: You do get used to it though, telling them off or leaving them to cry... (not that I leave Lucas to cry a lot! unless he's having a tantrum or is crying for no reason at all)
I'm sure you'll be fine!!! :hugs: 
Hopefully getting the bigger cage will help! :)


----------



## BBWttc29

i am on a fb page about ttc and I was talking about how high my temp has been and someone suggested I not temp during my leutal phase what do you guys think? eltjuh I used to want 4 kids but now i would like 1 or 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think not temping in your LP would be harder. I understand not temping during AF... There's not much point unless you have really short cycles and need a bigger picture. Temping in your Lp as nerve wracking as each dip or spike might be is good.. You need at least 3 high temps first off to confirm O... And for me if my temp dropped around 10-11 dpo I knew AF was on her way... I don't see the problem in it, I'm anal like that and don't like to see gaps in my charting so I think it would bother me if I had 7 or so days just blank


----------



## BBWttc29

OurLilFlu said:


> I think not temping in your LP would be harder. I understand not temping during AF... There's not much point unless you have really short cycles and need a bigger picture. Temping in your Lp as nerve wracking as each dip or spike might be is good.. You need at least 3 high temps first off to confirm O... And for me if my temp dropped around 10-11 dpo I knew AF was on her way... I don't see the problem in it, I'm anal like that and don't like to see gaps in my charting so I think it would bother me if I had 7 or so days just blank

It is nerve racking but It still gives me hope


----------



## Eltjuh

I didn't temp in one of my LP's because I had one cycle in which my post-O temps were so different and higher than normally and still wasn't pregnant (though Caitlyn, and maybe I do a little, think it might've been a chemical cause we all thought I had some faint lines and my AF was 3 days late which is not normal for me). Anyway, the next cycle I didn't temp in my LP because I thought there's no point, no matter what your chart looks like you can't tell whether you're pregnant anyway until you get a bfp, but then there's no point anyway cause you'll know!! I didn't realise at the time though that it was probably a chemical and that's why my chart was so different. 

I did like not temping during LP though cause it doesn't make you obsess over every little temp drop or temp spike! I used to wake up, take my temp and then I couldn't get back to sleep anymore because I was obsessing over my temp! I didn't think I'd be pregnant this month, just because I wasn't really feeling it but my temps were good and different to my other charts, even so, I still wasn't confident I was pregnant.


----------



## BBWttc29

Eltjuh said:


> I didn't temp in one of my LP's because I had one cycle in which my post-O temps were so different and higher than normally and still wasn't pregnant (though Caitlyn, and maybe I do a little, think it might've been a chemical cause we all thought I had some faint lines and my AF was 3 days late which is not normal for me). Anyway, the next cycle I didn't temp in my LP because I thought there's no point, no matter what your chart looks like you can't tell whether you're pregnant anyway until you get a bfp, but then there's no point anyway cause you'll know!! I didn't realise at the time though that it was probably a chemical and that's why my chart was so different.
> 
> I did like not temping during LP though cause it doesn't make you obsess over every little temp drop or temp spike! I used to wake up, take my temp and then I couldn't get back to sleep anymore because I was obsessing over my temp! I didn't think I'd be pregnant this month, just because I wasn't really feeling it but my temps were good and different to my other charts, even so, I still wasn't confident I was pregnant.

yeah I have been temping through my LP. although since I lost weight my LP has been 9-10 days. can you guys look at my chart my last 2 cycles
 



Attached Files:







May 2013 chart.png
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









JUNE 11 CHART 6DPO.png
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## POISONEDROSE

I used to chart my temperature, but not anymore because unlike normal people who have a temp around 98.6 (which is normal), my temperature is only 97.5 anything higher then that means i have a fever, and when I show a DR, temperatures they basically want to admit me to the hospital because they think i have something wrong with me. which is kind of correct but thats because when i was a child I had gotten blue fingers and toes which is the first stage of frost bite, and had gotten fever seizures after that happened, and my temps never went back to normal after that.


----------



## Eltjuh

Some people just have lower temperatures than others though.... Not necessarily anything to worry about. Eitherway even if you have low temps you should still be able to see a temp shift for O and afterwards.
I think Caitlyn has quite low temps cause her temps are around 35/low 36 usually and that's quite a bit lower than people would usually expect considering you get told 37 is average for body temperature. But that doesn't mean there's anything wrong with her, and she can still see a pattern. Whereas my temps are usually 36, never really had a 35 temp I think and 37 is on the high side for me, that's why I had a feeling that maybe something was different that month (and this month).

As for you Monae, I would say your temps look a lot different than last time, though this time you just have open circles.... why is that?? It's hard to tell whether it's accurate when you have open circles, therefore it's quite important to try and do everything the same every day. Missing one day or taking your temp early or late once every now and then is ok, but like I said, it's hard to judge it if they are all open circles.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh sorry, I see Caitlyn's temps are a bit higher now... well scratch her name and pick anyone else on the FF website that has 'low' temps... Sorry for using you as an example Caitlyn! You know I didn't mean anything by it! Love you really! :kiss:


----------



## BBWttc29

Eltjuh said:


> Some people just have lower temperatures than others though.... Not necessarily anything to worry about. Eitherway even if you have low temps you should still be able to see a temp shift for O and afterwards.
> I think Caitlyn has quite low temps cause her temps are around 35/low 36 usually and that's quite a bit lower than people would usually expect considering you get told 37 is average for body temperature. But that doesn't mean there's anything wrong with her, and she can still see a pattern. Whereas my temps are usually 36, never really had a 35 temp I think and 37 is on the high side for me, that's why I had a feeling that maybe something was different that month (and this month).
> 
> As for you Monae, I would say your temps look a lot different than last time, though this time you just have open circles.... why is that?? It's hard to tell whether it's accurate when you have open circles, therefore it's quite important to try and do everything the same every day. Missing one day or taking your temp early or late once every now and then is ok, but like I said, it's hard to judge it if they are all open circles.

I had sleep deprived checked on accident I fixed it now let me know what you think
 



Attached Files:







May 2013 chart.png
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2









June 13 chart 6 DPO.png
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Naaxi

Lol you're right though. I used to temp at 4:30am and had low temps. But that was normal for me so you could still see a rise after O. And even when I wasn't able to get 3+ hours of sleep. I like that they are exactly the same every day since we installed our AC though. Kinda funny. And my OPKs are a huuuge difference today. But I took it smu instead of second last of the day so maybe that made a difference. Still neg but getting lots darker. O is just around the corner. The next five days I'd say.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for almost O!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Bahh. Wasn't able to get a donation. Ah well :) 

Things are boring with me. How is everyone else?


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, as you know I just had my HCG levels back... it was 89 on tuesday, which was 14dpo for me and 4+4 from LMP.
A little worried about it, but then as you (Caitlyn) said, Talia's was 85 on 12dpo. So I guess I'll be alright!! 

Fingers crossed eh?!


Hopefully you'll be able to get your donation tonight!!! Go mission: Conception!!! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya no worries about that number Ella, I think the 85 on 12 dpo was on the high side so I'm absolutely sure yours is normal! Are you getting a second one? I wish I was able to. I just want some more confirmation already! It makes me think bad thoughts ESP when my symptoms lag, but last night walking home from work at midnight after getting off the bus I actually had my first real bout of ms, had to stop walking about 4 times... Welcome to week 8 on the dot!


----------



## Eltjuh

hehe....nice to be 8 weeks though!!! I wish I could fastforward to feeling the baby or seeing it's heartbeat!!! Hopefully i'll feel it moving a bit earlier this time, though 16 weeks is quite good! Come on August!!! (will be 12 weeks on 23rd of August)

Thanks for easing my mind... I wish I'd get a 2nd one done aswell, but don't think my nurse understood my question about getting an extra bloodtest done... 

Hopefully you won't have too much MS!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I def wanna fast forward to the scan, I haven't even thought of feeling baby lol been too preoccupied with this waiting game!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, I felt Lucas around 16 weeks so you can expect to feel it around that time... most people do... 
And I agree, fastforward!!! 

I'm thinking of getting a doppler.... around 10 weeks probably. I know it might be early, but still!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Some people hear it at 8 or 9... I might be knocking on Caitlyn's door soon to test hers out!! Wink wink!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh Caitlyn do you have a doppler??? Which one??? I don't know which one to get, but I don't wanna pay too much for it!


----------



## Naaxi

I have the Bistos HI-bebe. I think it is the second one down on this page. I feel lile it wasn't that expensive when I got it though... I could be wrong though... the spotting always worried me sick so hearing his heartbeat helped.

https://www.dopplersrus.com/acatalog/Bistos.html

And you can come have a listen any time, Talia :) And if you're too private for that here, you can borrow it for a few weeks, as long as you keep it in good condition and bring it back in the eventuslity that I will need it lol. It is like new at the moment :)


----------



## Naaxi

Sigh. Donor left for the weekend and OPKs are close.


----------



## Eltjuh

Noooo!!! Stupid donor!! He could've left you some swimmers :winkwink: 
Well, let's just hope O is gonna take a bit longer and you can get at least 1 donation in before it's too late!! 

I was looking at getting one of those.. But will be doing a lot of bidding on ebay I think!! Cause they're too expensive for me if I'd buy it new! 
I'm gonna wait until around the end of the month though!


----------



## BBWttc29

I think I'm out. I woke up with really sors boobs so I thought my temp would rise. It dropped lower than yesterday . I guess af is on her way


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry, but I have to agree... looks like you're out!! :hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

Eltjuh said:


> Sorry, but I have to agree... looks like you're out!! :hugs:

This is the worst part about ttc. I'm trying not to get discouraged.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, the sore boobs and drop in temp looks like AF is on her way. Ah well, on to the next cycle, Monae :)

I am pouty that the donor left... he said he'd give me two donations when he gets back on Sunday but I am just hoping it isn't too late. I am tired of trying. It is soo hard when you have to go to a third party who it doesn't affect one way or the other lol. Wish hubby hadn't gotten a vasectomy... or that he only got it a short time before we met, instead of being years past the cut off for reversal success. Cause I am sad he didn't even bother to give me one before leaving just on case.

Aaaaanyways... doing a 5k walk/run tomorrow with Rowan, hubby and step daughter. Should be fun :) It's called Color Me Rad (American event, hence the spelling of colour). But it is neat; they toss coloured corn starch in the air while you run/walk and it is for a charity.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ummm I don't wanna be a bummer but wasn't that today? Or is bit a two day event. I know fb friends of mine have started posting pics! Hope it's tomorrow too!! And boooooo donor!


----------



## BBWttc29

Yeah it's hard getting disappointed every month.


----------



## Naaxi

It is a two day event lol :)

But my point wasn't that it isn't a bummer for others who get negatives... it is that it is difficult when he is just doing me a favour and when I know I am Oing (just got a +OPK) and can't do anything about it. At least you can go have sex with your hubby and it is like you are doing something to try. This month I am now out because I can't try. No sperm anywhere close to O. Or I suppose the equivalent to the pull out method. Eurgh. Maybe I need to get away from the boards for a bit. I am so upset this month. It will be another month before I can even try.


----------



## BBWttc29

Naaxi said:


> It is a two day event lol :)
> 
> But my point wasn't that it isn't a bummer for others who get negatives... it is that it is difficult when he is just doing me a favour and when I know I am Oing (just got a +OPK) and can't do anything about it. At least you can go have sex with your hubby and it is like you are doing something to try. This month I am now out because I can't try. No sperm anywhere close to O. Or I suppose the equivalent to the pull out method. Eurgh. Maybe I need to get away from the boards for a bit. I am so upset this month. It will be another month before I can even try.

Im sorry I didnt take offense to what you said and didnt think you werent saying its not hard for everyone.and to be honest I can definitely sympathize. my first 2 cycles me and my husband were unable to Bd like we should we only did it twice because he is bipolar and has OCD so his meds made it hard and almost impossible to stay erect. hes had blood work done and has been on meds thats why we were able to BD this cycle as much as we did. I hope that you will be able to O a little later so your donor will be back


----------



## POISONEDROSE

It's not easy here either, I was lucky i even got pg with my daughter as at the time my husband and I were both military. Now we are in the middle of moving so in the middle of my Oing for 3 days he was 10 hours away setting up housing so idk if we made it this month, but I hope we did, if not its going to be a no go next month because hes going to be gone for 2 and a half weeks so yay me.


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think it's easy for anyone, but it would be nice for you girls to sympathise with Caitlyn when she says she's having a hard time, rather than just telling her (and us) how much of a hard time YOU are having.... 


I reckon you should still try to get another donation in tonight if you can Caitlyn!! Won't hurt to try!! I know you got your positive OPK, but maybe you'll still be able to catch it!! It still 'counts' if you BD the day after O!!! 

Anyway, I have to go, Legoland today!! Just about to leave!!! Hubby is pestering me to get off my laptop!! :winkwink:


----------



## BBWttc29

I was responding to herd saying theres always next month and because I was on my phone I was unable to write a long response. I feel like maybe I should leave this thread because clearly I anger many people here by what I say. And that is not my intention. I l honestly don't respond to much because I feel like an outsider on someone else's conversation


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey sorry I wasn't on much yesterday, had one of my old friends from high school's wedding yesterday! It was very nice and simply elegant! I love weddings. Kurtis is really wanting to get in gear to plan ours lol 
Anyways, Caitlyn I'm really sad that you're upset about the timing this month :( but like Ella said try to get that donation ASAP and for once we're gonna pray we don't see that temp shift for a little while! I still think you can catch it! I know it's hard but it is true that next cycle will be just around the corner before you know it and at least you'll have a bit better warning to plan with the donor! Fingers super crossed for you!!


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks ladies. Yesterday was a hard day. OPK was still + (super duper) this am but I am not sure on temp as I went to bed at 4:30am and woke at 6:45am. Lol. And I was drinking last night sooo... temp gets discarded. It was still lowish anyways though lol. So I am hoping to get a donation tonight if I can convince the donor. But going out last night made me feel sooo much better. Got to stop obsessing and just have a good time.

Did a 5K walk this morning on 2 hours of sleep. Woo.

How you ladies be? How is Legoland, Ella?!


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow!! 5K on 2 hrs of sleep... don't think I could do that!! I need my sleep, even when I'm not pregnant! Well done!! :) 

Legoland was great! Not too many rides I could go on. Well, there were quite a few that said on the signs they weren't recommended for pregnant women, though I think they're more aimed at pregnant women with a bump. Anyway, I didn't wanna risk anything so didn't go on them!! Went on some trains and a little thing like a mono-rail with Lucas. He enjoyed himself! And he was surprisingly good in the queues!! :happydance: We wanted to take him to this new area which was called Duplo Valley, and it has a splash park, but we decided not to do that straight away, as we thought he wouldn't want to leave it then! So we came back to it at the end of the day, but Lucas was so tired... I asked him if he wanted to play with the water and he said no thanks! So we just decided to go home instead. It's was really nice though, and very hot!! 
I'll add some pictures once hubby has sorted them out on the laptop (he took almost 500 pictures!!! :saywhat:)

How has everyone else's day been (so far)??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Caitlyn, hope you got your donation! I'll be watching your temp for tomorrow!


----------



## Naaxi

Not sure if my temp counts... threw up a whole lot last night and had cold chills. Didn't seem to have a temperature, but it was definitely higher than normal. Sigh. Lol. But I think it is possible that I caught it before O. Dunno if the little guys will have time to swim for the egg, but I hope so. :)

Ella, that sounds like such an amazing time :) I am glad you had fun! And for the most part I think those rides that aren't for preggos are for the ones further along, but some of them I would be scared might detach the teeny tiny babe. Like a fall could.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Damnit I hate when there's stuff to screw up your temps. If you had chills you probably had a bit of a temp even if it wasn't a 'fever' but either way I think you did get a great shot at this window. You're definitely in I'd say! 

Oh man there's a Doppler sitting in the med room that's just staring at me! I know it would be incredibly early to even try it but I might sneak off with it and try to hear something... Or maybe I should wait gah...


----------



## Naaxi

So my OPK is only just barely negative, so I think I got in the time frame :)

And nooo Talia, don't do it... it will only worry you if you can't find anything. But you will hear bubs soon!!
 



Attached Files:







20130708_091848_HDR.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm tempted to get a doppler now.... But I know I won't be able to use it yet... cause it's way too early!! 

I think it looks pretty good for you Caitlyn!! :happydance: Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol ladies, step AWAY from the dopplers!  You'll get to hear them soon but it WILL worry you needlessly if you can't find the heartbeat.


----------



## OurLilFlu

But it's so tempting!! Lol I took a baby for a fetal echocardiogram, an ultrasound of the heart and I was thinking to myself how I could sneak a peek with the machine! Lol oh daydreams.. Appt is 2 weeks today, seriously I just wanna see or hear something!


----------



## Eltjuh

I know what you mean!! The only reason why I wanna get one now is that we have the money to get it at the moment... Bid on 2 of the ones on Ebay, but they're not ending until the 12th of July.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and don't worry, I know I won't be able to hear anything yet... it's only just developing a heart now! I won't be worried if I don't hear anything, unless I'm like way further along! :)


----------



## Naaxi

I know how tempting they are, it just worries me for you ladies. Some don't hear anything on the home dopplers until 16 weeks+. That always worried me before pulling out the doppler, that I wouldn't find anything. I think I bought it at 12 weeks... I had definitely already heard it at the obstetrician's office.

I sure hope you get one that you bid on, Ella :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I don't think I'll be able to wait... I'll probably give in next week... I just hope I don't have to wait til 12 weeks for a scan, it's been long enough already !


----------



## Naaxi

Lol so impatient! Well then I hope you get to hear little bubs in there... Can't believe they're the size of a blueberry already :) That's so neat.


----------



## Eltjuh

Mine is still a sesame seed.... 6wks on friday :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

I know I read somewhere growth at this stage is about a mm a day! Crazy!


----------



## Naaxi

That is so amazing :D Hard to wrap the mind around. And Ella if you are almost six weeks then bub should be between the size of a sesame seed and a sweet pea :D So cute... <3


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm not on the unit with the Doppler so temptation is at bay! Time seems to be flying so far in July! And I have a bachelorette getaway to the Rocky Mountains! I'm excited because I haven't told any of my friends yet...! It was def hard not to mention it at the wedding we were all at last weekend!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think time is going so slow!!! I just wanna get through the best part of first tri already!! Even if I'd be like 9 or 10 weeks I'd be happy! 
Weird to think it's only been 2 weeks (on thursday) since I found out!!! 
It definitely is amazing to think how small they are now, which means they were REALLY tiny when they were just an eggy and spermy and how big they will get! It's so weird, but really cool!!! 


How are you doing Caitlyn?? Can't wait for you to start testing :haha: We want you to join us!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya the beginning was really slow but July has been so crazy for us so far it's been breezing by. Only a week and a half til our appt!! Wee can't wait!


----------



## Naaxi

I agree that July has flown by for me. I was pretty sure Canada Day was only a few days ago lol. Which is sad because Derek leaves on the 1st for work. Maybe this will be a deja vue where I get my bfp right before he has to leave. I hope so. Might be going swimming with the donor and family tomorrow night so I might be able to talk to him in person alone tomorrow and see where his head is maybe. (He and I like to swim around in the deep end).

So how are your symptoms doing, ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I thought I had replied to this yesterday, sorry caitlyn! Hope you had a good chat with the donor and got things straightened out! Also I do hope this is a repeat of getting pg when Derek is away! 
AFM, symptoms are the same, nothing new really. God having such a hard time motivating myself to get ready for work!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay!! Just got a letter with the date for my first scan!! I'll be exactly 12 weeks! It's on the 23rd of August, which is still ages away, but at least I have a date to look forward to now!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

I'm going swimming with him tonight, Talia lol. Hopefully I get a moment with him alone. And aww... I have troubles getting motivated to leave the bed and I am not even pregnant haha.

Ella, the 23rd will be here before you know it :) Almost half way through July already! Holy man... lol. And that's good that you'll be 12 weeks, you'll be able to hear your fluff :D

AFM I am not feeling this month at all. At all at all. And FF puts my O date as the day before donation if I discard the night I got only two hours of sleep and had been drinking. So I put it back to make me feel better. But I'm honestly not feeling it this month.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh sorry! Read that wrong! Hopefully you'll get a chance to chat! I still think you're in regardless. My bfp was the cycle we barely bd'd on time. And I thought I was 100% out. Keep your chin up! 

And yay for scan date! I miscounted yesterday for our appt, it's 12 days away and I'm hoping we can get a scan the next day or something!


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah, we didn't BD a lot when I got my bfp... only 4 and 1 day before O.... we were only gonna have the 4 days before O because the dreaded thrush came back again, but we just did it anyway... :blush: 
So I still think you're in and me and Talia will keep the faith for you!!! 


I'm a bit annoyed at the moment, cause hubby will NOT sit still for longer than 20 minutes :S He keeps cleaning and doing all sorts!! I know I shouldn't complain, but it's been like this for over a week now and I just feel useless cause I don't even get a chance to do anything, makes me feel lazy! 
And earlier he was asking Lucas where the fishnet was cause Lucas was playing with it earlier... and I was down in the kitchen aswell and he didn't even ask me... Lucas wasn't replying, so he might aswell ask me, he might've actually got an answer! And then I just got it out the cupboard and put it on the side and he was still looking for it! I was thinking to myself: It's right there!!!! :dohh: So in the end I just took it and got the fish out for him! And then he came back and was like: oh where was that??? :dohh:
I think I've got moodswings.... :growlmad:


----------



## Naaxi

Aww Ella... you just might have moodswings. I feel for you, lady... moodswings suck. But noticing you are having one helps.

Talia your scan should be soon anyways :) Have you opted for the amnioscentisis or whatever? The test they have to do around 11/12 weeks? I never get it. Wouldnt change my mind and would just worry me unneccesarily.

Afm... Glad you ladies have faith :) I don't. And won't probably. Aaaand looks like the donor is setting up to cancel on swimming later. Eurgh. I hope not but his "sure" has turned in to "I think so, but have to do x first".


----------



## OurLilFlu

Do you mean the nuchal translucency? For downs? I dunno, probably not... And def no amnio or anything unless there's suspicion of something serious


----------



## Eltjuh

I think they do the nuchal one here as a standard... not sure though! They did it with Lucas and can't remember them asking me.... (that's the one where they measure the folds of the neck right??) And I wouldn't get an amnio cause I know there are some risks and it wouldn't change anything for me anyway... I don't agree with abortion (apart from extreme circumstances) and especially not when it's 'just' because you don't think you can deal with bringing up a child with down's! Not saying it's easy, cause I'm sure it's really really hard! But I just don't agree with killing a child because it's not perfect! (or what society considers as perfect)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes it's the neck folds one... The thing is with downs I don't think even if the nuchal test said really high chances I would even get further testing, once they're born you know if they do or not and Downs has such a spectrum it would be hard to judge whether to terminate or not based on the one gene. Many ppl with downs are very high functioning and successful in their lives. It would be hard for sure but I know I wouldn't feel right making that decision in pregnancy cuz you just never know which card you're being dealt! My 2 cents!


----------



## Eltjuh

exactly.... Even if there's a high chance that doesn't necessarily mean they have it.... So like I said, I would still love that baby just as much as I love Lucas.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes I suppose the follow up is the amnio. I am on the same page as you ladies :) They could even say 100% it is downs... and you end up having a completely healthy baby. So whatever. I will deal with what I am dealt. Todat is so warm I am just beat lol... How are you ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Tired I fell asleep when I got home from work, then Kurtis came home and we napped til 8 lol just had supper and I could go do bed again! Hahaha


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm alright... Was looking forward to Lucas' swimming lesson today, but it seems he has a bit of a runny bum, so we might not go. We said we'd see whether it was still like it later today, but he's had 3 poo's already today (and think he might've just done another) so if it's still runny we might have to keep him home... :cry: Also need to make another doctor's appointment for him, cause he's still sounding all chesty... Last time the doctor said he didn't have an infection or anything so we could just give him some cough syrup and he gave us an inhaler because we said the syrup didn't work... But the inhaler was a nightmare!! Lucas hates it, he screams as if you're trying to kill him!! (understandable but annoying when it's something that's supposed to make him better and you can't apply it properly!) :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey, Caitlyn wanted to let you know that her Internet is down and she did see your comment, she will try and post from her phone soon is my guess! Cheers. 

I'm bit ignoring you either I'm just at work! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, I saw, she sent me a fb message :)
But thanks for letting me know ;)


----------



## Naaxi

Alright, looks like that is cleared up. But aww Ella your poor little man! Sorry you can't go swimming and that his lungs are still gunky..

Talled to the donor a little bit... apparently he is just clueless as he asked if I wanted more donations last night... I told him I already ovulated abd he said he didn't believe in that hahahahaaa oh man... boys are silly. Anyways, looks like things are okay for now...Still think I am out. Although cheese does taste heavenly and I have been neauseated... but I think the nausea is from the heat and maybe leftovers of my bug the other day. And the cheese... well who doesn't like cheese lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh shush! You're pregnant, i have a pregnancy radar now! Like i can smell it! :winkwink: actually all i can smell is lucas diarrhea but i still think you are! :p because i want to be bump buddies and am sure talia wants you to be hers too!


----------



## Naaxi

:rofl: omg I am dying!! Well maybe you are right. You never know, Talia didn't think she was knocked up... I just wish I could know so if I am not I could go back to exercising my (fl)abs lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha, I didn't really think I was! I said it once to hubby: maybe I am... and then the next day I was like: nooo... stop thinking it, you're not pregnant! And then I didn't really think it until that night I was talking to you on fb, about swollen bits :winkwink: Which was the night before my bfp!

Like I said: got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes I would like it very much to be bump buddies! I'm not sure what you were referring too my swollen bits but my down there was so itchy that was my only early symptom but I obv didn't want to blurt about it lol I was like wtf there is no way any ingrown can be this bad bahahaha 

Anyyywwaaayyss glad the donor is still on board and is just being a dumb dumb head! I still think you're in and it's our turn to bug you that you're preggers when you think you're not!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha totally agree Talia!!! 

The swollen bits I was referring to was a fb chat between me and Caitlyn.. I had walked about 6 miles that day and my bits felt all swollen and they hurt like they do sometimes when you're on your period. She said it could be a symptom, but we also thought maybe it was just cause I'd walked so far that day! Maybe it was both :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Well I HAVE been suuuper tired yesterday and today. Almost fell asleep while watching Abby and Rowan was on my chest napping. So I dunno. Maybe. But maybe not lol. Siiiigh lol. Abd you've got no idea how relieved I am the donor is okay. Haha. Takes the pressure off.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I bet that was a lot on the line! If its not this cycle it'll be the lucky # 2... But it's this cycle! Hahah


----------



## Naaxi

Lol well I dunno. Maybe. I hope so. Gotta get back in the habit of taking vitamins. Since the mc I keep forgetting and mid day I will think of it but be nowhere near them so forget again. 

Think tonight I might do some henna maybe... definitely watching Doctor Who. But it is only 7:30 and I could totally go to sleep right now. Mmmm bed... lol. Make Derek put Rowan to bed heehee... ahh daydreams.

Soooo both of you ladies are changing fruits tomorrow :D Ella will be a sweet pea, but what will you be, Talia? Maybe a raspberry? <3 How exciting. And I know this week might be hard for you Ella but just talk to us more :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya for a few days I was bad with my vitamins too! But I got back on track Lickety split! Yes tomorrow ill be a raspberry! I really wish I was an olive lol raspberry and blueberry are like the same size lol boooo
Yay for being two weeks behind and lean on us if you need!


----------



## Naaxi

A raspberry is waaay bigger than a blueberry lol. AND way tastier lol. I hate blueberries.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I hate blueberries too and olives for that matter but olives can be huge! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Hahahaaa I hate olives too. But clearly you don't eat enough raspberries... they can be pretty big too lol!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I guess, I only eat the ones I grow usually!


----------



## Eltjuh

I usually put blueberries in the smoothies when I make them (banana, strawberry and blueberry) but last time we had raspberries instead of blueberries and they are definitely quite a lot bigger, if not double the size!! Peas are small :winkwink: But at least much bigger than the sesame seed I was last week!! 

Yeah I'm gonna be glad once I get through this week, eventhough that doesn't (medically) mean anything, but it does to me!! :flower:
I still keep checking that there's no blood when I go to the toilet!! :dohh: Just wish you could know for sure that it is all going well!! 

Anyway..... See!! We're starting to convince you already! That's what it was like when you did it to us! We said no and you said yes and then we'd start thinking: oh actually, I did feel tired... and I did have this, and that! :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

So I just rang my doctor's surgery to ask if I can get my blood test results printed out (for proof that I'm pregnant to show the people we're dealing with about getting a house...long story) And the receptionist said: do you think they'll understand the medical terms, it says Beta HCG 289
I SWEAR she said 289.... But when I rang last friday to check if the results were in the doctor said 89 - unless I misunderstood him/misheard him! 
Really hope I heard it right that she said 289 cause that would make me feel much better!!! Eventhough I know the initial number doesn't really mean anything... it would mean that it was doubling nicely after I did my pregnancy test, right??! Cause mine wasn't so dark that it was MUCH higher than the level they pick up...If that even makes any sense!! :haha:

Will find out for sure what it said on monday, as I can pick it up then! haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

What dpo was that again? If it was around 12 like mine was 289 is crazy high lol well let us know Monday I guess!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ok I guess I'll be happy with raspberries, I think I was thinking of the big fat blueberries that are on steroids, real blueberries are quite small.... But guess what! Today marks the day from which now on I have a fetus! How cool is that! Embryo no more! Hahah I'm a dork


----------



## Naaxi

Yayyyy fetus! That is exciting... And you are close to second tri! Eee! Judt around the corner... you guys will have to post bump pics for me when you get them. 

And yayyy 289! I sure hope that's what they have on the paper cause yay. That would be lovely. Although 89 is still alright. And I remember Talia, her number was on 14dpo.

Afm... it is the magical 5dpo and I would say... maybe. Both times before, though, I was sure and told someone random I thought I was. Last time was my bro and the time before that my piercer turned friend lol. But I guess we will see. I have 5 days left of my regular LP. The only real sign is that I am tired. And maybe a bit heavier uterus but that could be in my mind. More than likely in my mind.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ahh ya 14 dpo would make more sense! Still pretty high so that's awesome!! 
I really hope those are all symptoms for you! 
And yes I'm due to start taking bump pics according to one of my apps but its just a bloat/ flab bump lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol we like bloat bumps here. We are pro bloat hahaha :D Really, it is all you get until like... 15 weeks minimum so I say embrace it! I was looking through pics of when I was pregnant, and man do I ever miss my big tummy LOL!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe I bet I would miss it too! I just want a real bump already! That's one thing about working at a women's hospital everyone walking on the street and in the main areas are sporting ~5 month + bumps since the fertility clinic, maternal fetal med clinic etc is right there! All you see is pregnant ppl.


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I remember going to the Royal Alex when I first had fertility issues and being sooo bummed every time I went. Preggos everywhere! Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Exactly it's like all you see or ppl leaving my unit with bubs in their carseats! Oh well!


----------



## Naaxi

Oh well. Soon enough that will be you!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup and Ella and YOU!!! Eeee exciting!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah!!! :happydance: We can all have our babies!!! 

We're already starting to make you 'imagine' symptoms :haha:
When are you gonna test??? Don't say you're not, cause we all know you are gonna test!! :haha:

And Talia, Caitlyn was right my hcg test was at 14dpo or 4+4 (by lmp)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Woot! I'm excited for this TWW for you! And I'm excited that I'm on my way to the mountains with some girlfriends as we speak!!


----------



## Naaxi

I am going to try and hold out until the 18th. I am not feeling the urge to pee on anything just yet. I am still not overly confident that I am knocked up this time around, but I am IMAGINING things hahaha. To use Ella's words. See? All in my head ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha well we'll see!!! I'll be watching


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh nice... you just 'happened' to forget my 'airquotes' haha!

So another 6 days then until you test! Yay! Is that wheb AF is due?


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, AF should be due around then. Either the 18the or 19th... I've been bad and been symptom spotting hahaha...


----------



## Eltjuh

Tell us, tell us!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol well I got a bit of pulling yesterday and the day before, and my lower back is starting to hurt, when generally it is fine and it is my upper back/shoulders that are sore. Also, I feel really "wet". Also, the nausea is still there. Hahahaaa oh man. Going insane... :tease:


----------



## Eltjuh

:rofl: Someone is pregnant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Lmao. Maybe. I still don't "know".


----------



## Eltjuh

:test: haha... :winkwink: Only joking, it's too early!!! 9dpo!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

LMAO when did you ladies test again? What dpo? And uterus is definitely heavier... been walking around a local park and can feel it.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahha loving the symptoms!!!! You totally are! You guys forced me to test on 11 dpo with the dollarama test and the next day my frer was damn positive! So I could've probably gotten a super faint frer on 9 dpo! Maybe? 
Did a 12k hike with the girls and we are sooo hurtin'!!!! I was so out of breath every little hill, the whole way there was mostly uphill, so at least the way back was decent! It was so gorgeous! Caitlyn, have you ever been to Johnston canyon and the inkpots? It's wonderful, maybe Ella, you can google some pics! 
Anyways, I'm just beat, I hope I didn't overdo it!


----------



## Naaxi

No I don't even know what that is but I will Google it too lol! And walking is good for yah :) Don't worry about it. Glad you're having a good time.

I dunno guys. Imma say not this month. I dunno. Maybe. Probably not. Ahh! I dunno. Someone else tell me!!! Lol. We were at the highland games and I kept goig back and forth between maybe and maybe not.


----------



## Eltjuh

OurLilFlu said:


> Hahahha loving the symptoms!!!! You totally are! You guys forced me to test on 11 dpo with the dollarama test and the next day my frer was damn positive! So I could've probably gotten a super faint frer on 9 dpo! Maybe?
> Did a 12k hike with the girls and we are sooo hurtin'!!!! I was so out of breath every little hill, the whole way there was mostly uphill, so at least the way back was decent! It was so gorgeous! Caitlyn, have you ever been to Johnston canyon and the inkpots? It's wonderful, maybe Ella, you can google some pics!
> Anyways, I'm just beat, I hope I didn't overdo it!

Haha, actually, I think I've been there!! :haha: Went on a 6 week holiday to America and Canada in 2005 I think it was!! Looks familiar! And when I googled the ink pots it came up with Banff??? I've got a hoodie with 'Canada, Banff' on it!! :haha:
Just looked at the map, and am pretty sure we went to Jasper National Park aswell!!
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=640F09F139662F48!1265&authkey=!AKhiOCyLw4KOFjM
There's some pics :) Don't think there are actually any from that area though, not sure.... (oh and I don't really look like that anymore, almost, just a bit fatter :blush: I was 17 then!!)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh, and I got my bfp at 9dpo!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yes we stayed in Canmore but the hike was in banff! It's a very busy trail so you might be right, if you went to jasper also I think it kind if looks like maligne canyon. So many beautiful falls in both parks! And this was no walk, it was gruelling and my everything hurts!!! Lol going back downhill was sooo hard on the knees, they ache!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and Caitlyn I'm so excited that you have no clue and you'll be testing soon!


----------



## Naaxi

Why are you excited that I have no clue? I think that's bad lol. I was 90% sure last time... This time I think maybe... 40% chance lol. Man I'd like to test this morning haha.Too bad 7 dpo is WAY the eff too early. Might do it for kicks... no. Not going to... hmm. No. Bad Cait lol. My chart is too jaggedy.

Man I love Banff. I'd move there in a heartbeat. Think we might go in a few weeks before Derek goes to work and only has one day home a week for the rest of the summer. 

Have you told your friends, Talia? How did they react? And Ella, you should come back to Canada. We will roam West Edmonton Mall with you ;)


----------



## Naaxi

Caved. Not even squint worthy lol. Aside from dye run it is blank.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh you caved! No I was excited you had no clue cuz me and Ella both didn't think anything of our bfp cycles! It's still extremely early! 
I would move anywhere in the mountains in a second too! It's so beautiful! And yes, Ella come and visit! 

I did tell my friends on Friday night where we had 'ice breaker games' to get to know everyone there, mainly the brides co-workers... Everyone is really excited cuz it's the first baby in this group of friends! Almost everyone is married but no kids yet.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd love to, but we can't even afford to go see my family in Holland at the moment and that 'only' costs about £200 to fly there and back for the 3 (well, 4) of us! :haha: 
Just looked it up on 1 website it said 'only' £772 to fly to Edmonton! So if you have that money spare and would like to sponsor us.... yes please!! :winkwink:

My brother-in-law is going to Canada for 6 months soon though! He's going on exercise with the army! (yes, he's also in the army, so was my hubby's dad!)

Caitlyn, I have to say (unfortunately) you're chart doesn't agree with mine and Talia's opinion I'm afraid!! Would've thought it would be a bit higher at least if you were pregnant!! Still keeping my fingers crossed though!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

That's not even bad for all of you to come lol! Man I wish flights were less expensive. Countries would make a lot more on tourism if flights were cheaper.

Also about my temp... maybe they are off because we have our air con in our bedroom... but I dunno. I would still think it would be less jagged. Guess we will see. I have acid reflux and my lower back is bad today. And smells are off. But I think AF does that to me too.


----------



## Eltjuh

hmm.... interesting!!! We'll have to wait and see, you're 9dpo tomorrow right?? That means you can test!! :haha:

I think I've started to get a very slight hint of MS.... Just this little ugh feeling in my stomach, which puts me off wanting to eat anything, but I should eat something cause it'll make me feel better!! :dohh:
But at least it's a good sign! Also, I got my bloodtest results and it DOES say 289, so much higher than I thought it was when the doctor told me on the phone! :happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya that's probably the start of it! I think I had my first real bout at 6+O... But really it's basically stopped since then... Still have pretty intense aversions though! 
Wee can't wait for Caitlyn to test!!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay on your hcg being awesome! See? Rainbow baby in the making :) And uhoh morning sickness... but you know you have a little one now snuggled in there :) I didn't mind the ms to be honest... after first tri and onwards it got a little annoying at times, but it was still a reminder that he was doing okay.

Baah... think I'm out. Temp is too jagged. Don't think I'll bother testing tomorrow either. Uterus feels fulll so I guess that it is just getting ready for AF. Hurry up next month. I wanna try again lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Meh :( Not happy!! I want you to join us Caitlyn!! You're gonna fall too far behind!!

I was spoiled with Lucas though, cause I had no MS at all! I just didn't want to eat anything. This time I have a little queasy feeling every now and then but nothing too bad! And am eating as normal... maybe slightly less at times! 
Jay had a dream the other day that we had Lucas and a little girl that looked just like him, slightly more girly obviously and long hair running around!! 
And he mentioned twins the other day!! :dohh:
And whenever we ask Lucas if he wants a brother or a sister he always says sister! (not that I think he knows what it means really, but oh well!! it's just funny he always picks sister). Hopefully my boys are right!! :haha: I think it's a boy, but I think maybe I'm just trying to prepare myself for it being another boy so I won't be disappointed when we find out and it turns out to be a boy! Cause we really want a girl! Ofcourse I'd still be happy with a boy!! 

How are you doing Talia??? Any symptoms??? You don't have a scan until 12 weeks either do you??


----------



## Naaxi

I think it'll be a girl for you anyways :) A little sister for Lucas to look after. But I understand your feelings about wanting to convince yourself it is a boy on the offchance you feel a pang of disappointment. Two boys would ve good anyways... they would be such great friends :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw thank you! A boy would be great also! 

So are you totally convinced you're out?? Not gonna test at all?? Hope you're ok! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Nah I am flip floppy. Have a metalic taste in my mouth all day today. And my lower back is killing me but I have been a cleaning machine yesterday and today. I may wait until CD11 before testing though, now. Temps don't look promising so guess we will see.

And no worries. Just insecure because you ladies are already getting quiet. But I guess that's how this goes. I just hope you don't forget about me ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

HERRROO!! Not quiet over here! Now that its weekdays again I promise I'll be in more!! Today we were out and about browSing for baby stuff in a few stores at the mall! 
Symptoms seem to be really fading for me, I hope it's not a bad thing! :S


----------



## Naaxi

It isn't a bad thing :) First Tri is winding down. And I'd totally go baby stuff browsing with you if you ever wanted some company... would give me an excuse to coo over the itty bitty stuff again :)

Debating on testing in the am... tell you what... will test for fun if my temp is the same or goes up tomorrow morn. If it drops then I am ouy fo sho and we hope AF is over with quickly. Bring it, morning! Lol. :rofl:


----------



## Eltjuh

My symptoms seem to be getting worse! Ugh! Feel so bad this morning! Woke up early cause i could hear lucas watching tv, then jay got up and i fell asleep again. But jay had to leave around 8 so he woke me up just before he had to leave, took me ages to get up... feel awful! Haven't felt like this in ages! And it's so hot aswell, which isn't helping either!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe that sucks Ella! I really have probably only had a grand total of a couple of hours where I felt like crap. And yes I've read lately that many ppl in the 9 th week start feeling better so i guess I'm just lucky the placenta is starting to take over! 
Caitlyn, we should organize a day to go browsing, I could probably use you for diaper wisdom, that's def one thing I haven't looked up to much! 
Can't wait to see your temp!


----------



## Eltjuh

Still not feeling great, but I guess I'd better get used to it... it seems to get worse every day! :cry: Hopefully it'll be gone by the time I'm about 9 weeks aswell haha!

Oooh... I wonder what your temp is gonna be like Caitlyn!!! And hope you're gonna test!! We like looking at tests! (as you know!!) 

Talia, are you going to be using cloth diapers are you???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I would really like to! Just need to find the right style! I know there are places in our city that do trial bundles to test out different brands etc that might be worth a try


----------



## Eltjuh

I never even thought about it! Don't think I even realized people still did cloth nappies... I know my mum did when I was little, but that's different  
I have 2 friends that use them though! But I didn't know them before I had Lucas... I just kind of went with the 'normal' thing. I don't think I'd like to deal with poopy cloth nappies anyway :sick:

I'm already not looking forward to having to scoop poo out of the potty when Lucas starts potty training! haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya my mom used the old cloth and safety pins but now they're just so far from that with designs and everything!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo and Caitlyn I see your temp went up again!! Eeee! And really I don't think it's that jagged you have a few empty circles that are low! Wootttt! Come join us! Do it!


----------



## Naaxi

I tried to escape to go test but Row woke up... ish... wanting boob lol. So can't go test yet. 

But yes... I am lucky that for now Derek does the diaper landry. But he is leaving to go work soon so I will have to start doing it. It doesn't gross me out though. And the company I go through has ADORABLE diapers. Also, Talia, I was going to talk to you about lending my old ones , my first set of Bummis that I got if you wanted as they will give you the idea if you want to go ahead or not. The ones I use now are definitely easier to clean and they are cuter in my opinion, but the others will at least give you an idea. You can come and see them anyways :)


----------



## Naaxi

https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b%20and%20b/PicsArt_1373989867600.jpg

Spotting verry light so dunno if ib and it is too early to tell on a test or if AF is coming early. Guess we will see. She is due in two days.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh temp rise! Yay! That's starting to look better! And also a good sign if af is due soon! 
Can't wait for you to test!


So i took lucas back to the doctor (as he asked us to come back to make sure everything was going well) and i felt his nappy before we left to see if i should change it and was like: nah he should be ok.... walked about 10 minutes, picked him up and he was wet!! So when i got to the docs i thought what am i gonna say if the doc notices he's wet..... so decided to take his nappy off and pass it off as a potty training accident on the way there! well, we went in the waitingroom and he peed again and it trickled down his leg out his shorts onto the floor! Never been so embarrassed before!! :blush: (i didn't bring any nappies or clean clothes cause i thought he'd be alright and we weren't gonna be there for long!)

Jay was supposed to be meeting me there with his brother and he quickly stopped off at home and got a nappy and a clean pair of shorts! Luckily we didn't get called in before jay got there so i could change him first! But omg, i can't believe i was stupid enough not to change him before we left!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol oh no! That sounds horrible! And hilarious at the same time. But glad your hubby saved the day lmao! 

You can't see the pic I uploaded? I think it may have just been too early at 9dpo... I dunno. I guess we will see. Anyways here is the link if you can't see it...

https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b and b/PicsArt_1373989867600.jpg


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I can see the pic! Ella must have replied without refreshing or something. Its hard to tell I think I agree being a little early to test, spotting could be ib, I think it would be too early to be AF spotting but who knows. fX like crazy


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I must've replied whilst you posted the pic. I usually just reply and then leave... :haha: It might be a bit early, especially if your temp is going up now, you might've only just implanted! So it might be IB! Fingers crossed!!! Give it another 2 days or so and try again!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh.... moan-alert! 

Just rang Jay's parents, cause we need to go down to where they live on thursday to see the people about the housing stuff.... so we thought maybe we could go see them so they can see Lucas (as they haven't seen him since Xmas!!!! We only live about 1.5hr away but it's too expensive for us to go down to see them and they don't usually have a lot of time to come up, his mum works nights and dad works days, so they hardly see each other as it is! And ofcourse it's not cheap to drive either).
Anyway, we said we can come see them because we're down there anyway.... and his dad seemed to say yes and then spoke to his mum and she said she has counselling on thursday... probably not when we were planning to come round though, cause that was gonna be between 6 and 8pm. And most counsellors don't work around that time!! :dohh: 

She always seems to come up with some excuse and we don't know why... it's really annoying!!! 


Sorry, just needed to vent!!


----------



## Naaxi

Blah that sucks, Ella. See, if it were me, I'd bring it up with her that you feel that way. I hate bottling things like that up. Either way, I hope that it gets sorted and you are able to see them, for Lucas' s sake. That definitely is a crappy situation though.


----------



## Eltjuh

I know, but it's not really my place.... My MIL is a very complicated woman... if you say or do something she doesn't like she can basically hold a grudge like... forever! And won't talk to you! Hubby told her that he wanted to move to Holland (before he even met me) and they didn't talk for months!! She said a while ago that she would call us, then never did... Jay said he wasn't gonna call her until she called us, but then changed his mind because she would probably blame him for them not talking for so long! 
It's like when that soldier got killed here, like almost around the corner (well, about a mile away, but next to the barracks that hubby used to work on) they didn't even call or text to check he was ok or that it wasn't him!!! I bet my family would've called if I hadn't text them beforehand! and they live in a different country but still would've seen it on the news!! :dohh: I don't like to get involved because I don't wanna be the cause of Jay not speaking to his mum anymore.... they have a very complicated history aswell!! 
But I have told him plenty of times that if he's not happy about something he needs to tell her cause she won't know otherwise and won't be able to change it! 


Anyway, how are you doing??? 


I've been watching this program called I didn't know I was pregnant! I really don't understand how that can happen, especially to so many women that they can make 4 seasons of that program!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

I've only been able to catch that show once but I like it! 

Trying to decide if I should test Thursday... AF should be due then.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh what a sticky situation Ella! 

About the show, I love that show, it makes me crazy! I think I've only seen one person on there who may have legitly not known lol with medical conditions etc lol 
There's another show that's even more ridiculous that is on today is 'my teen is pregnant and so am I'!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Meh! If it was me I'd probably test on thurs! But I'm me on the other side and I want you to test tonight tomorrow and thurs bahahaha I think it would be safer to wait bth


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, I've seen it before on 16 & pregnant where this girl was pregnant at the same time as her mum! I love 16 & pregnant and teen mom (1&2!) Don't ask me why... guess I just love the drama :winkwink:

I, myself would probably test everyday, but then again I know it's probably best to wait till thursday! See what your temp does and then decide maybe???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I love teen mom and 16 and pregnant too!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol what I don't get is how, especially later on, they don't feel the baby move.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah that's what I've been saying!! But a friend of mine (she's studying to be a mw) said if they have an anterior placenta they might not feel it as much, but surely not all of these women have an anterior placenta?? 

Not doing anything today... was gonna have a lay-in but woke up at 9ish, still a lay-in but I usually don't wake up till 10 if I have a lay-in! 
Started off alright this morning, not feeling sick, but it's just started again... :dohh: Like I said it's not REALLY bad, just there and annoying! 

Wonder what your temp is gonna do today Caitlyn!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eee! I'm really excited for that temp too!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol don't be excited. I had to wake up at 8 so naturally woke up at 7 first lol. But anyways... temp for 8 is down a bit. But I tested and negative. So I am out, ladies. AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe boo! I'm still holding out a sliver of hope for you!!!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I'm not. But glad AF should be here soon. And then 2/3 of the month to go until I O again lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm still holding out a bit of hope aswell!! It's not over until AF shows!!! 
Are you still spotting??


----------



## Naaxi

No it was just the very tiny amount yesterday. But I can feel AF cramps coming on. So should be spotting this evening probably. AF is around the corner.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Dang it :witch: party pooper!!! Well this month will be the one I can feel it!


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw bummer!! :hugs: I'm with Talia though! This month you'll get your rainbow baby! At least this month hopefully you'll be able to get more donations around O unless the donor decides to be lame again and go camping :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

And I should O right around my bday :) a few days before. So maybe that will be lucky.


----------



## Eltjuh

Hopefully!! Your eggs will be in party mood :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mmmm hmm lucky birthday baby!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol my mum cpnceived my brother on/around her bday.


----------



## Naaxi

So guess AF is waiting a day or two. Temp slightly rose at 8. Hate not being able to temp at nine lol. Darn babysitting...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmmm interesting! I was waiting for that temp to be up! What's your longest LP? No glimmer of hope that AF will stay away still? Test?


----------



## Naaxi

I didn't test. I will wait for a normal LP to be over before I test. And no clue. The test yesterday was STARK white so I can't see iy being any different today. I'm tired of squinters. For now I am going to say AF is still on her way.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Fine.... Lol ya I'd wait to see if you're late too before testing. Wait and see that's all we do!


----------



## Naaxi

Yep. I am still thinking AF should be here any day though. I just want her to hurry if that is the case.


----------



## OurLilFlu

So I know this is random and very early but I just posted this in the baby names section... What do my lovely 4dpo ladies think? Honest! 


I know it's quite early on but we have already chosen our top names kinda by fluke! 

Our :blue: name that we have had for over a year is :

Jacob Xavier S. 

The name means a lot to us because its Jacob after oh's Opa, Jacobus, who passed away about 2 years ago and Xavier after my grandpa's middle name! 

For :pink:, we literally came up with it a few days ago. I love love the middle name (don't steal it! haha) and the first name has a special meaning since my oh's family is quite proudly Dutch but there is only one boy out of the large family that can pass on the name Van Rooijen, so we'd like to pass it on in a way to our girl, so here it is....

Royen Arquelle S. 

We're basically set on both names but I wanted some outside the family opinions, we've tried different spellings but this seems to always come out on top!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Naaxi

I'm a fan. Super traditional boy's name, super original girl's name :) I like. And you're okay with all nicknames that can come of those names?

I looooove the name Sirius for a boy but Derek won't budge on only using it as a middle name maybe. Sigh. I usually reserve the middle names for family or inspirational friends names. Like Rowan Joshua Raymond B. After my closest couples' s eldest son who is dying of brain cancer and my Pepere who died while I was pregnant... about a week after I told him Rowan was going to be a boy and told him his full name. He cried :) But anyways... I want Sirius. Pout.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I can't think of any bad nicknames... Can you? Lol eek? Ya I didn't even want to show Kurtis my list for fear of getting them shot down but then we were just chatting in the car and he said his uncles full Dutch name and I was like well what about just royen for van Rooijen... And it stuck, his mom is so pleased but otherwise we haven't shared with anyone


----------



## Eltjuh

So is your hubby Dutch himself?? Or does he just have Dutch family??? I'm Dutch, that's why I'm asking :) Funny you call him opa aswell... That's what we taught Lucas to call my parents, Opa & Oma.

It's not that early really to come up with names! We decided on our baby names before I was even pregnant with Lucas.

I like your names though! :) 

We picked: :girl: Hayley Joan Boukje R. (for Lucas it was Jasmine Boukje, but didn't really like that anymore and hubby liked to have Joan in it as that was his nan's name. And we picked Boukje as a middle name (Dutch name!!) cause that was my sister's name, she died 12 years ago!) And :boy: Noah or Justin, but I'm leaning more towards Noah....always liked that name and hubby and I couldn't really come up with a name we both really liked. We thought about the name Roan once (basically like Rowan, like Caitlyn's little boy, but pronounced in Dutch it's more like Ro-An). Anyway, we haven't decided yet on a boys name and definitely haven't decided on a middle name for a boy...


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and Caitlyn, sorry AF hasn't shown up yet, if you're pretty sure it's gonna show... cause it's always better to just get it over with right?? Especially if you have no hope! But maybe there is still a bit of hope!! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

He's half Dutch half German, but his Dutch side (mom's) is a lot closer to us! Ya we had a boy name over a year ago and just figured the girls on the weekend!


----------



## Naaxi

About the nickname thing, I dony nean bad nicknames... because kids will find something bad regardless to make fun of. Kids are ruthless. I meant like Jacob would probably be called Jake by quite a few people, etc. And even if there isn't a known nickname, people shorten or alter sometimes. 

The witch did finally arrive. CD1 came mid way through the day so I get a bonus half day of no bleeding lmao. Okay so now that she is here... go away AF so I can get donations again LOL.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya we like jake just fine we'd probably use Jax though too... And you're so right about kids finding something to make fun of! 

Boo AF but yay new cycle!


----------



## Eltjuh

Go away AF!!! SHOO!!! :haha: Hopefully she'll be gone soon, so you can start again! But at least you know now and you can prepare yourself for a new cycle! :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah! We reached blueberry stage today! :happydance:
Woke up at 5.30 this morning with really bad cramps and seriously thought something was wrong, but then went to the toilet and had some TMI diarrhea and it was gone after that, so must've just been that!! Freaked me out a bit though!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm sick of everything putting me on high alert for a few mins! I just want a scan or something! I really hope I don't have to wait til 12 weeks! 
Yay new week! But I'm disappointed was I really a raspberry last week? I thought I was a green olive already! Boo I think my WTEWYE app has said green olive for the last week! Humph! Preggo problems!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah you should've been a raspberry last week! Can't believe you're an olive already! Mine is a blueberry :) 
I don't have the ticker, but I have an app on my phone that tells me :) (my app is called: I'm Expecting) I got it last time I was pregnant, but as you know that went wrong so I took it off my phone and just put it back on when I got pregnant again! 5 weeks till my first scan!! YAY!!! :happydance: Can't wait!

Jay's dad dropped in this morning, he was around for work and rang Jay to see if we were in. Only was a quick visit of about 10-15 minutes but at least he got to see Lucas for a bit. Lucas was REALLY shy around him though, didn't even want to say hello and when I handed him to Jay's dad he kept reaching for me :nope: That's how often he sees his grandparents! He doesn't even recognise them or know who they are! Hopefully we'll be able to move down their way soon so he can actually get to know them, rather than them being strangers to him!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe I wouldn't worry too much about the shyness my friends little girl is around the same age and we see her almost weekly and she's still shy with us some days! Yay Fridays! Only the weekend til my first appt!!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww... there was a time where my nephew did that to me and it broke my heart. And Rowan does it to Derek's dad who is in a senior's home and it just makes me sad. Although he is getting slightly better with him. I hope that is the case for Lucas too.


----------



## Naaxi

And yay for appointments coming up!


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas is really good with Jay's brother though cause he sees him regularly! He stays with us quite a lot so he sees him quite often. But also my friends he's fine with usually, he sees them once a week (if not less). 
I just really want him to be able to feel alright when he sees his grandparents and not feel like they are strangers that he's never seen before. You could just tell from the look on his face he didn't know who he was! 

Oh exciting you have your first appointment!!! I haven't heard from my mw yet so I don't know when I get my appointment! Can't wait though!! :) 

How are you doing Caitlyn??


----------



## Naaxi

I'm bored lol. 20 ish days until O so it'll be boring on this end for a while. My Mum basically told me she thinks it is my fault for the miscarriage because I am still breadtfeeding and that she thinks it takes up too much of my body's resources so the baby lost out... and she thinks I should stop nursing if I want anotheror wait. But she also thinks Rowan is way too old to nurse. He isisn't even two. Eurgh. I just... can't win. Don't know what to think. I won't wean him, he isn't ready...


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's ridiculous, growing babies leech everything from the mom not a breastfeesing child... And def not the reason for the mc. How cold is that! Sorry you had to hear those unfounded words :( you're doing an amazing thing bf Rowan and you should definitely not wean yet until you're both ready! Suck it lady! Lol :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think that's true... I don't think you can blame it on you still breastfeeding! There are plenty of people that do it (especially if they fall pregnant again early on after having their baby) and surely they don't all have a miscarriage! 
I don't think it's right that she just said that to you! Way to make you feel bad!! :cry: (no offence to your mum btw!! Just not very nice, but then we all say things sometimes that come across different to how we mean it, or things we maybe shouldn't say :blush:)
Found this for you: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x552918/can-i-breastfeed-while-pregnant

If you are worried that that's why it happened and you're worried that it'll happen again then maybe up your calorie intake when you fall pregnant again, to be on the safe side.


I was trying to have dinner earlier, had some pizza but I was really struggling to actually eat it! Had some melon just now. Think I'm gonna have some of my popcorn now! Mental how much I eat and how many different things I have to buy just to be able to eat, cause if I'd have to eat the same things all the time I'd really struggle to eat! :dohh: It's bad enough as it is atm. I guess it's a good sign though, but once I hear that baby's heartbeat I would be happy for the symptoms to go! :haha: As long as I can hear that heartbeat every so often at home! (got my doppler yesterday! Obviously not using it yet!!)


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks for the link. It makes me feel better aside from the needing to wean if bleeding or having had a previous miscarriage... but I will only take that as true if I miscarry again. I don't think I will though. But I am also not sure if I will try this month. Maybe I will. I want to but I am getting in to this exercise thing now haha. But I guess I will see where the donor's head is this month. I'm all confused now with what I want. Too bad it probably isn't a good idea to do both. No... I will try this month. I can get fit after babies. And I can still walk daily while pregnant.

It is so exciting that you ladies are close to hearing your little ones! And I hope you don't cave and test too early, Ella. I hope you can find it right away so you don't worry. <3

What is new with you ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey dearie! 
There are definitely ways to have a fit pregnancy! What kind of exercise have you started? I've been a lump on a log lately, did that hike and a few 1hr walks here and there and now I think in getting a cold :( nothing new here, symptoms are slowly getting less, my boobs are actually decent in a normal bra lol little gaggy yesterday but meh! Getting anxious for the appt!


----------



## Eltjuh

You can still exercise when pregnant, though I have to admit, I don't because they say it's best if you were already exercising before hand (and I wasn't really!) Walking is still a good thing though!!! 
I agree with the getting fit after baby though, we can do it together!! :happydance: But I get what you mean about not wanting to get pregnant in a way, but then also wanting it! I was like that, I was like why should I try to lose weight if I want another baby... but then I was like I want to lose weight....maybe I should wait with having another baby. :dohh: 
:hugs: I'm sure you'll be happy once you're pregnant again! And then you can think of losing weight/exercising afterwards!! :flower:

I've been a total pig today... ate so much!! Just because I didn't seem to get full, not even a little bit. I just felt all empty all day, until I had McDonalds for dinner... yeah I know, McDonalds is not very healthy, but I have to admit it was the first food I actually enjoyed in a little while!! My BIL suggested it and after he said it I was like: hmm.. actually, I fancy that now! 
I'm feeling pretty full right now, which is good as I keep feeling empty just before I go to bed and have to have some biscuits or crackers before I go to sleep cause I feel sick otherwise!


----------



## Naaxi

I've been jogging/walking as much as possible and doing ab exercises and squats and whatnot... just tired of hating my body lol. I loved it while pregnant. That was the most comfortable I have been with myself in forever.

This morning I get to go do a newborn shoot. Woo!

How are you ladies doing? Also, Ella, don't worry aboit McDonald's... that was all I could eat for a while when pregnant. And only the spicy buffalo chicken snack wrap befire they took it off and fries.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, it seemed my stomach didn't agree with the McDonalds I had last night! Woke up at about 2.30am with horrible cramps so had to go to the toilet.... if you get my drift!! :dohh:

Had quite a nice day today though, hubby and BIL went to the gym and Lucas and I had a little swim in the pool where they go to the gym (same building). And then we had some lunch, went to the toy shop, bought Lucas some new tracks for his garage and a fishing game. And then we bought him 2 new little fishies to go in with his goldfish. 

How cool you got to do a newborn shoot today!! That must be so much fun!! I can imagine it can be hard sometimes aswell though!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

So ladies, first appt is today! I've been hacking up a lung lately, same with Kurtis. Bad bad coughs! Yuck! Otherwise, just now I booked my first scan for Thursday am! With tHe couple times of bright spotting etc I really wanted to get in, apparently the normal wait is 3 weeks but Kurtis's aunt works at an insight imaging and got us in! Just hope I get a req from the midwife today! I'll be demanding one. I borrowed Caitlyn's Doppler and I don't think we've found anything, Kurtis thought he did the first try but now becoming more familiar with it, I think it wasn't picking it up, just random noise that would register a number, still haven't heard 'the train' or 'galloping'. So more wait and see! 
How are you two?! I really wish I felt better to get back to being a bit more active and eating!


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry the McDonald's didnt sit well, Ella! That's sucky, but maybe baby will encourage better takeout options lol. I grossed myself out a few months ago by looking at my burger before I ate it... now I usually can't bring myself to eat there... and when I do, it does nothing for me. I am no longer under the McDonald's spell lol. But I do miss their fries... Your day at the gym/swimming sounds lovely, though.

Talia, I am pleased your appointment is so soon, and if they dont tell you to go for an ultrasound, I would demand it... but with the spotting, I can almost garuntee they will. Oh and remember with the doppler, the placenta has its own heartbeat, different from Baby's. I think it is your heartbeat actually... Although I am sure you know that... just a reminder for if you find a lower number than expected.

I am alright, AF seems to be slowing down finally. Looks like the donor is going to be out at the lake lot often this summer so I guess I may not get a donation this month after all... I guess we will see.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya there is definitely a spot on the right side that I pick up my own hb, I don't think it's the placenta though I think it must be a big artery, sounds cool though lol.... Ya im happy we could book a spot this week! Eeekk! It's getting to me, I don't think I have any symptoms anymore, I know things die down a bit but its def not reassuring lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh how exciting you got your first scan soon!!!! :happydance:
Can't wait for mine! 4 weeks on friday!! 

Caitlyn, you should tie your donor to his house or something! Or just go with him when he goes there! :haha:
Hopefully you'll be able to get a couple of donations in around the right time!!! 

I've felt sick all day!! Tried eating all sorts and nothing helped! Couldn't even really drink any water, that made me feel more sick! Went to the shop and asked them if they had anything for morning sickness and the girl serving me was pregnant herself and wearing travelsickness bracelets. So I bought some of those, which seem to help! I didn't really feel sick anymore... actually ate my dinner!! Though I only ate it about 45 minutes ago my stomach feels empty again already!! I don't know what's wrong with me, my food just goes in and then disappears!! Last night I had the same thing, I ate some stuff before going to bed and brushed my teeth, and as soon as I got into bed my stomach was growling again!! :dohh: It's really annoying!!


----------



## Naaxi

"I don't know what's wrong with me" YOU'RE PREGNANT, ELLA! In case you were unawares hahahaaaa :rofl: And Talia, sweetheart, don't worry. Your little olive is snug as a bug. Just getting comfy. You absolutely MUST post pics! If they don't give you one (my early one didn't) snap one on your phone when they let you tidy up afterwards (they usually keep it up on the screen). ;) 

And Ella... don't think it didn't cross my mind to tie him up lmao. I need to trick him in to being tethered to me... but the weekend before I should O I believe I will be with him out camping... but finding an ideal opportunity to whack off in to a shot glass and then for me to insert eith a syringe might prove difficult hahahahaaa... :rofl:


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm sure you'll find a way!! :haha: I can just imagine it... on the floor in a cosy little tent!  

Gosh really?? I didn't realise I was pregnant! :haha: I know that! But yeah, I find it very annoying to eat all the time, cause nothing is tasting nice anymore because I'm constantly eating and trying to find some sort of variation! Oh well!! Hopefully it won't last too long!! 
At least it seems those travel sickness bracelets worked! Glad I bought them! Jay was very sceptical... he was like: so how is a little band with a hard thing going to stop you feeling sick?? :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha you girls are hilarious!! I laughed at the 'Ella you're pregnant!' So funny and true! Those sea bands work wonders I heard, the little bead thing is supposed to press on a anti nausea acupressure point! So tell that to Jay! 
Also, hilarious about tying down the donor and tent donations! I really hope you get your donations on time and with a funny story to boot! 
I will definitely be getting some sort of pic when I go. It will be my dating scan so I hope I get a physical pic! Eee 2 days!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol Ella... personally I am glad your only issue now is that you want to eat  I hope you find something that strikes you as delicious... and I hope it is something utterly bizarre hahaha! My first craving with Rowan was a pulled pork sandwich haha :D

Talia!! One more day!! So exciting. And tent donations are an awesome story, but seeing as the donor is supposed to be anonymous... the story will be mine to cherish haha.

However the donor's wife asked me yesterday when I would like to start donations again. So yay. Everything seems back to normal on that front.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay! Things are back on track with the donor and his wife! Are you still on the fence about wanting to try this month? 
I can't wait, almost 24 hours til the scan!! Eeek!! I don't know if its just a pg stage or the nerves but I haven't been sleeping as well as before... Or it's just cuz I'm sick, Kurtis gave me his lovely cold. Yuck, and he's such a whiner when he's sick, hello I have the same sickness and I'm preggerS! Haha 
Hope you find something to eat Ella, all I really want is carbs lol perogies or noodles are my go- to. Been craving a DQ blizzard badly but I don't know if that's pg or sore throat related lol probably both! Hope everyone has a good day! I have a wake to go to this evening and the funeral tomorrow, hope my hormones don't make me into too much of a blubbery mess!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for things being back to normal with the donor!!! :happydance: Glad things are better!! 

Oooh.. I remember Dairy Queen ice cream! (yes I googled it, cause I didn't know what DQ blizzard meant :haha:) Anyway, they had the best caramel ice cream when I was in America/Canada.
Hope you're gonna be ok at the wake & funeral Talia! 
How have you been feeling??

I've felt much better yesterday and today, was a little weird at one point today, kept having black spots in my eyes, without feeling dizzy... but that's gone now. I got up with Lucas this morning and dropped him off at nursery and then when I got back I went back to sleep for about an hour, I was so tired! I almost fell asleep on the sofa before I had to drop Lucas off!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mmm ice cream is my favorite thing! Yummy! I've been feeling pretty good, minus this cold, yesterday a bit of nausea came back but I think that's probably the worst of it. Hope you start feeling better and better if I remember right arojnd7-8 weeks I started feeling better every day. Just tired etc still


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah my sister said the same, well, she said she only had the nauseous when hungry feeling for about 10-14 days. It's been about 10 days for me now, so hopefully it's gonna be gone soon and I'll feel better again, but like I said I've felt quite good today and yesterday! Maybe that's why monday was the worst I'd been... always gets worse before it gets better


----------



## Naaxi

Aww poor ladies feeling sick <3 Talia, kick your hubby in the butt and tell him to stop complaining. You've got it worse haha. Boys are such babies. 

Ella, hope the bands work enough to take the sickness away. Mine never worked for me. Maybe slightly, but not enough to keep them on when the pressure annoyed me. And the black spots without dizziness comes for me when I am going to get a migraine... hope it isn't that for you.

Blah. All my muscles are soo sore. Did a yoga workout with my friend yesterday and I kept waking rheough the night when I wpuld roll over cause I am so sore lol. It wasn't even thaaaat intense of a workout!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yoga is crazy like that! Cant wait til this sickness goes so i can maybe get back to some yoga.
Kurtis just text me saying he thinks he has sympathy sickness, he's been nauseous all week lol I don't get it... It's my time! Haha


----------



## Eltjuh

haha... I say sometimes that Jay gets sympathy symptoms... he looked pregnant before, cause he used to bloat really bad, crazy!! But he's been going to the gym and he's fine now, not as bad at least! 

meh, I'm worried!! My belly hurts, Caitlyn says it's bloating... (it hurts in the part above my belly button!) It worries me cause I'm pretty sure that's how it felt last time when it went wrong!! :cry: Don't want it to go wrong again!!! 
I'm gonna go have a bath in a bit hopefully that'll help!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Have something hot to drink, tea or lemon water... It's probably just gas pains or constipation on the way... My bloating and tummy troubles are completely gone now, but sometimes I'd get those same pains. Your belly button is too high to have anything to do with bubs at this point


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I agree that your belly button is too high for it to be directly related to bubs. I remember pressure and crampiness and all sorts of weird feelings while pregnant with Rowan. I say it is fine :) And I am always right.

And Talia, I was never allowed to be sick by myself. I got mad at him once when we were both sick and I was whining and he basically started making a bigger fuss so I interrupted him and told jim that no, he wasn't allowed to be sick. My turn. Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah I totally hear you in that, Kurtis always is sick when I am, catches everything! I blame it on the smoking! And he always seems to get it worse, or acts like he does... It's maddening sometimes when you're just like ok I take care of your whiny butt every other time! I want my own nurse this time! Make me some soup damnit! Anyways trying to get to bed, have a headache coming on and I know I won't sleep well, 930 am! 
Btw the wake was very nice, they went all out, best meal I've had in ever! Oh god I ate like I hadn't eaten in days, which is kinda true, appetite has been on squirrel sized snack mode. I was a weepy mess though compared to almost everyone else, damn hormones, kinda embarrassing and it was so hot in the room. Either way many nice memories and visits. Toodle- loo til morning ladies!


----------



## Naaxi

Well I am glad the wake was lovely and that you had some good food and company. It is too bad that we usually can't all get together like that before someone passes as a final farewell. Or at least I felt that way with my Pepere when he passed and we all made it out to Ontario for the wake and funeral. 

Alright so everything is definitely fine with the donor and his wife now. Phew. Went over to work out with her and Derek did manly things with the donor and it was exactly like it was before. Super relieved. So donations starting around the 1st. Wee :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

The moment you've been waiting for! Measuring one day ahead at 10 weeks even! HR was 172!! So relieved and excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eltjuh

AHW!!! YAY!!! :happydance:
So cute!! And it looks much more like a baby than the ones that get done at about 8 weeks!! 

I got a call from the midwife today to book my booking in appointment, 1st of August! Can't wait... I know it's kind of boring cause nothing is really gonna happen but well, it's still exciting!! Last time I didn't make it to that appointment (and this one is about 2 weeks later than the other one was booked for aswell!)

So glad to hear you and the donor (and his wife) are all good!! Glad everything is back to how it was!! And you'll be getting donations again soon!! Next week!!! :happydance: So exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Aww yay Talia! I know I said it to you earlier but she looks perfect ;) I agree that she looks more like a baby than the 9 week one I had done even. Rowan looked like a gummy bear haha!

And yayyy Ella! Your appointment is so soon! Next week! Eeee! :headspin: I am glad that you are passed the scariest part (well it woupd be for me anyways). I think your little will be just fine!

Also, I am getting right in to this fitness thang... actually enjoying working out more than I thought I would. Helps that my friend went through and helped another friend to become a fitness trainer, so she knows the basics of becoming fit. Woo I have my own trainer hahaha!


----------



## Eltjuh

I always found that you feel pretty good after exercising... I used to go dancing on a wednesday night and sometimes I'd be like: uh.. I'm so tired, don't really want to go but then when I'd come back I'd be full of energy and happy and smiling again! haha
And I could never be bothered to do my exercises at home.. I'd wake up and be like: nooo... I gotta do my stupid exercises!! But same again, afterwards you feel quite good!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe thanks you two!! Yay for your appt I know nothing crazy happens at them but you still feel like something is moving forward! So exciting! And donor is in check! Stuff is happening for all of us! I need to get more active as soon as this cough runs its course!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good morning ladies! Another day goes by! Yay new week day for us Ella, technically mine was yesterday but I'm not changing my ticker and everything else! Lalalala I'm bored today! And don't wanna go to work later!


----------



## Naaxi

Hey ladies, sorry for the silence. I had written a long response and then bnb on my cell glitched and erased itand then I rewrote and my phone died unexpectedly. Sooo I gave up hahaha. Anyways...

Yay!! A new week! Talia's is the size of a prune and Ella, yours is the size of a raspberry, right? It is hard to remember. Either way, so cute! :D How are you ladies feeling? I will probably be somewhat MIA the next day or two. Going camping :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup Raspberry now :) 8 weeks!! :happydance:
Think I had a dream of us having an ultrasound and hearing the heartbeat :) that was so cool! haha

Poor Lucas woke up crying for me last night... I think it might've been a night terror, cause he didn't really wake up, he just kept crying mummy mummy mummy even when I was right there with him and telling him I was there! It was really odd, and not very nice. Then I took him to our bed, cause I wanted to lay down aswell! After he was asleep for a while I took him back to his bed, but then when I was asleep he started crying for me again. So he slept on hubby's side of the bed and hubby slept on the sofa!! So when me and Lucas got up I sent him back to bed! 

How are you Caitlyn?? Have you started your OPKs yet???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay for camping! And boo for Lucas's night terrors! That sounded heartbreaking to read, poor little guy! 
I'm really excited for Caitlyn to O! :happydance: it'll be the one! Still feeling completely fine over here, tired cuz I was dumb and let them switch my eve for a day so I worked last night and have to go back for 7 am. Argh I don't wanna get up!! Oh well hopefully the shift goes fast


----------



## Naaxi

This is my third time writing this... so annoyed at bnb.

Poor Lucas! Rowan has had night terrors as well where he calls out for me when I am right with him... Dont you feel so helpless? I wish we could protect them in dreanland as well...

Talia, I hope your shift is going by quickly! Have you tried the doppler again? I know there wasn't much gel there... Can you believe we only used it about give times though? Derek thought the sonic waves might hurt him so he didn't want to do it often. 

Afm, I am only on cd10, so no OPKs for me just yet. Maybe next week sometime. Probably start donations and OPKs around the same time. And brr! Sucks that this weekend is so chilly. Heading up to the camp grounds now.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh hey ya we've tried the Doppler a few times still nothing that picks up but there seems to be more action in there just not a hb that will pick up. And as for the gel I brought a big full bottle from work and I'm using that I also refilled yours, it's kinda blue rather than clear but hey you're stocked!


----------



## Eltjuh

We tried ours for the first time today Talia! But didn't find anything (yet). Not worried though, cause I know it's pretty early!! I read loads of people saying their doctor couldn't even find it until like 10-12 weeks! Though I also read of some people that found it at home around 8 weeks! So we're gonna try again tonight, gonna get hubby to try and tilt it a little and go a bit lower down! But well, if that doesn't work we'll just wait till next week and try again!

Once you hear the heartbeat though there's no mistaking it! You'll KNOW when you've found it! Did you hear it at your ultrasound the other day???? (can't remember)

Oh Caitlyn! What a bummer it's chilly!!! At least it won't be too hot at night though! And like I said on fb, you've got a good excuse to light a campfire, if you're allowed! Are you on one of those campgrounds where you're supposed to leave your money in a little box??? I remember having campgrounds in America/Canada that didn't have anyone working at it and they'd just have a little box on a tree or on a pole that you're supposed to leave your money in! That's really weird to me haha, so used to having people work at a campsite and having to go into the reception to pay for your stay! :haha:
Hope you have a nice time though!!!! 

I've been so tired today! Almost fell asleep on the sofa whilst reading a book several times this afternoon, around 4pm!! And I'm feeling so tired now, it's only 8.30pm now!! :dohh: I definitely need EVEN more sleep than I did before!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

No Ella we didn't get to hear it, we should've asked but you get so caught up in the moment. The tech just said it was 172... So I was just happy with that! It's raining here now and I didn't bring a coat for the bus home :( boo hopefully it's not raining where you're camping caitlyn


----------



## Naaxi

It sure was raining :D It wasn't too bad though, still had a good time quadding in the mist/rain that was going on and Rowan had so much fun :) Glad we went even though I was having second thoughts beforehand lol. I forgot how much Rowan loves camping. And I know the campsites you are talking about, Ella! When we go camping in the Rockies it is like that, but our friends just got a campsite close to a lake that they rent year round so we went out there to helo them move things around and to check it out. It was nice. Cold and raining but nice haha. I am covered in mud... we all are.

You ladies are both so close to hearing the heartbeat, that is soo exciting! And thanks for filling my tube, hunny! Hopefully I will need it sooner than later ;) I'd be good with an April/May baby, universe!! C'mon! Tired of waiting over here lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay glad you had a good time!!! :happydance: Even if it was wet!! 
Not too long now Caitlyn and you can start trying again!!! I'm sure you'll need that doppler back soon enough! :flower:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol maybe. I am having troubles with yeast :blush: Never had that before aside from my nipples from nursing. Eurgh... I don't like it one bit.

Soooooo? Any cravings, ladies? How about gender guesses? How about any more names being tossed around? I toss some at DH evwry once in a while but he has such different taste in names than I do... I am surprised we settled on Rowan lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nothing to report over here, I really wanted some lasagna the other day, ordered some from Pizza Hut cuz I didn't wanna bus to the store and back and it was disappointing:( boo I was upset lol... Otherwise nothing too crazy. Really gaggy this morning but it went as soon as it came. No new names, think we're happy where we stand! Excited for our next scan, it's so nice to not be worried, I forget what day I am and it's nice not to be counting every day that goes by! Sounds like you guys had fun despite the weather, I can't wait to go camping with LO one day!


----------



## Naaxi

Glad you're at a place where you don't need to pay attention to how far along you are :) I always knew ehat week because it was just an exciting countdown and people would oftwn ask, but not having the worry is nice for sure.


----------



## Eltjuh

Naaxi said:


> Lol maybe. I am having troubles with yeast :blush: Never had that before aside from my nipples from nursing. Eurgh... I don't like it one bit.
> 
> Soooooo? Any cravings, ladies? How about gender guesses? How about any more names being tossed around? I toss some at DH evwry once in a while but he has such different taste in names than I do... I am surprised we settled on Rowan lol.

Hey, you know I conceived when I had thrush :haha: Maybe it helps :winkwink:
I had it twice in my life so far, pretty close together aswell, as you know.. no idea why that suddenly came up! At least you don't have to BD whilst you have it! :dohh: I don't mean that in a bad way, it's a good thing for your hubby :haha: My poor hubby had to BD anyway even though he had it too and it hurt! :dohh: But at least it worked!!
I never ended up using the internal cream, I asked the pharmacy if I could use it after I found out I was pregnant and they said I could, but I'm so paranoid I didn't want to use it, just in case... But it seems to have gone now... though I know you can have it without any symptoms! :dohh:

I'm so excited for you to get your donations and O!! :happydance:

I haven't had any cravings really, I am not eating so much chocolate though I've kind of gone off that, sometimes I think: let's have some chocolate and then I'm like: nooo.. I don't fancy that! Definitely more of the crisps (pringles) at the moment!! I have to eat before bed aswell cause otherwise I wake up starving! It seems like the moment I lay in bed my belly is just empty again!! :dohh: 
We just placed a bet (not sure what we're gonna get when we win yet though) about the gender! Hubby says girl, I'm saying boy - I think mainly cause I don't feel much different to when I was pregnant with Lucas, I didn't eat any chocolate then either! Then again, I did feel sick sometimes this pregnancy and I have an appetite!! I didn't have one with Lucas, my belly would tell me it was empty but I didn't want to eat, so I didn't! (until hubby forced me haha) And I'm still tired all the time (which was the same with Lucas, but that's normal anyway!)

How about you Talia???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Everyone is mostly saying girl... I've been breaking out in pimples like never before.... I've always had such good skin this is the most I've ever had... So that means girl apparently too... Kurtis switched teams and now thinks boy so who knows!


----------



## Naaxi

I think I was craving mostly salty things while pregnant with Rowan. But I have odd cravings anyways and they usually lean towards more salty foods. But I still think you both are having girls lol. I am excited to find out. I am also excited for bump pics  Aaaaand for hennaeing Talia's belly... and maternity pics... wish you were closer, Ella!! That would be awesome :) 

Just getting up and already don't want to go watch my neighbour's daughter at one... she forgets Rowan is just a baby and is allowed to do things she isn't because he really doesn't know better yet and it frustrates me when I have to keep reminding her every time she tells on him. Sigh. Dont think I have been this excited for school to start up again so I can go back to regular life.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh I forgot to update you girls! So the other day was feeling all sorts of gaggy and then yesterday perusing first tri there was a post saying 'haven't had any ms but puked for the first time at 12 weeks' I wrote in saying I was kinda worried that it was my fate too since nausea had bee creeping on again. Well yesterday was the worst yet!! Gagging all morning getting ready for work and to the bus. Work was ok thank god but the minute I walked in the door at home I had to run for the sink!! And some if my lunch came up, later in the eve catching up on tv I felt it building and had to make a run for the bathroom!! Twice in one day :( it sucks having it easy and now it's getting worse everyday! Boo!! I thought I was out of the woods! 
Caitlyn are you going to school in the fall? Or do you mean school for the girl so you don't have to watch Her on summer hours?


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry I should have been clear, I meant I can't wait for Abby to go back to school so she won't spend all day being grumpy with Rowan.

Sorry you are getting ms now :( that sucks.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh, I find other kids usually annoy me!! I used to look after my friend's little girl when she and Lucas were both about 1 year old.... And she would SCREAM!!! sometimes for no apparent reason... and it wasn't just crying like any (normal) kid would do, but she sounded like a fire alarm or something like that, so LOUD!!!! :wacko:
And I take my other friend's little boy to nursery (with Lucas) on tuesday mornings - they've broken up for summer now - and he just keeps telling Lucas all the time, literally with every little thing: that's mine Lucas! and then tries to take it off him!! He's a couple of months older than Lucas. I know he's only a little boy, but it really annoys me! Cause I keep telling him: I know it's yours James, but Lucas can play with it, you will get it back when Lucas is done with it! - eventhough he doesn't even want to play with it (James that is!)

Anyway... kids can be a bit frustrating sometimes. Some people say to me: why don't you become a childminder but I've really realised lately that I wouldn't be able to do that... other people's kids annoy me :haha: I like mine though!! :haha:

I wonder if you're right about both of us having girls!! 


Oh no Talia!! I can't believe it's hit you!!! Have you had it before?? (can't remember, pregnancy brain I think) I thought mine was gone when I was exactly 8 weeks, but it still flares up a little every now and then (had it a little today) but never thrown up (yet) though! It's not usually anywhere near bad enough for that! Can't imagine what that would be like!! Fingers crossed it'll get better again for you soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Derek's nephew Liam is like that... he is turning four on Rowan's second birthday... and I am pretty sure he has a mental disability. Something along the lines of Asperger's or a spectrum autism. Either way, I often have to remind myself there is probably something wrong with him... he cries ALL the time, and he will take Rowan's toys that belong to Rowan and won't give them back, and will throw a fit when we have to go and he needs to return the toy (s). And when kids hit the age tlwhere they think they know all... about seven or eight for boys, six to eight for girls (the stage where they say "actually..." then try to correct you. Drives me bonkers lol.

How are you ladies today?


----------



## Eltjuh

tbh, sounds like his parents don't know how to deal with him! It's not normal for a 4 yr old to cry when people take toys of them... unless he's spoiled!! haha


I had a very long day, went to the Natural History Museum, then had lunch in Hyde Park (big park in London) then went to the science museum (which wasn't a very good one.. I thought anyway!) Then we went to Harrods! Hubby's first time!! Couldn't believe he had never been to Harrods!! :dohh:
And then we finally went home! So tired now!! So I'm off to bed!

Got my first mw appointment tomorrow!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay appt! What's harrod's? Lol I def don't think we have that here! I'm currently on a mission for ice cream! Marble slab here I come, must be a craving!
Caitlyn, I googled some pics of belly henna and I am unbelievably excited!! So gorgeous!


----------



## Naaxi

Ella, like I said, I am fairly certain he has a mental disability like Asperger's or a spectrum autism disorder. He is physically deformed as well, his one ear is all crumpled right from birth and his head is too big and squarish. I hope they find help soon, though, as he is going to have a little sibling soon as well.

I also have never heard of Harrod's, what kind of food do they serve? And mmm Talia... I want some Marble Slab now haha. Best ice cream evar. Oooh and yay for mw appointment tomorrow, Ella!!

Talia, save some belly henna pics for reference if you want! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I can tell you girls have never been to England (or London) before!! :haha: 
Harrods is a massive shop that is ridiculously expensive :haha: It's a tourist attraction more than anything I'd say.... tourists always have to go to Harrods! I couldn't believe Jay had never been there before!! He always used to say: why do people want to go to an overpriced shop?? But he did enjoy it when we were there!
Google it!! :) 

Oh and Caitlyn, they do have a restaurant (or several restaurants) in there, one of them served a panini for £18.50!!!! That's about $29 (Canadian dollars). :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow that is pricey!!! 

ATM I am having the hardest time pulling myself out of bed to go to work :( can't wait for Sunday, my day off! Can't believe it's August already! Woot scan on the 8th!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oooh!! 1 more week!! :happydance:

I've got another 3 weeks (and 1 day) to wait!! :coffee: But hopefully it'll go fast! Though Jay's brother is leaving tomorrow, so time might go a bit slower. As he has a car and we tend to go out and do more stuff when he's around, so time goes faster!


----------



## Naaxi

Woop! Scan on my bday haha :) And I am finally doing OPKs and first donation should be tonight if all goes according to plan :D Yay for things happening. But then Derek and I are going camping or the long weekend so guess we will continue after the weekend. I shouldn't O until the 6th-8th anyways.

But enough about boring me... Herrod's isn't a restauraunt? I feel silly now hahaha. You can tell why I am chubby; food always on my mind hehe. So did you get anything?

Eurgh tomorrow I have to be at my neighbour's at 9am. So gotta wake Rowan and I up at like 8. Don't want lol. So I can only imagine waking as early as you, Talia lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yay for donation #1!!! :happydance: It's so exciting!! :) 

No Harrods isn't a restaurant  haha - you should google some pictures!! 


I was supposed to have my mw appointment today, but as she was half an hour late I thought I'd ring them and check that I had written the right date down... Well, turned out her car broke down (she was supposed to come to my house) and she didn't have my phone number so couldn't ring me! 
So having the appointment on monday morning now! Kind of bummed, but it's only a booking in appointment which is nothing special anyway.


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's ok Caitlyn, I thought it was a restaurant too! Yay for first donation!! Better not forgot your syringe!! And hopefully your body doesn't O while you're away, I'll be mad at it! Haha I wish I could get up at 8, 515 for me all week! But then I don't have a toddler to get up either so. 

Boo about your mw appt Ella, I know not much goes on but you still look forward to it! 
I'm tired today and I think it's making me grumpy, the unit I'm on does things so differently than the unit upstairs it drives me bonkers, they have the same patients but its all backwards ugh!


----------



## Eltjuh

I get up at 7am when hubby doesn't.... I have to admit hubby usually gets up with Lucas in the mornings (now that he's not working) but once he goes back to work I'll have to get used to getting up at 7 every morning again!! Hopefully the worst of the tiredness will be gone by then!! Lucas doesn't nap anymore either (usually) so I wouldn't even be able to have a nap! 
Lucas usually wakes up around 6/6.30 but I refuse to get up until 7! :haha: He usually just plays in his room or in the living room, or turns the tv on! 

Yeah I was looking forward to my mw appointment, but oh well! Now I can look forward to monday  haha
And then I'll be 9+3 aswell so a bit closer to my scan! Can't wait for that!!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry about your mw appointment, Ella. But yay at least it is on Monday :) I am excited for your scan too. Yay cute little bitty babies. Is this weekend a long weekend there as well? 

Talia, boo for being grumpy at work. That sucks when everyrhing is changed around and yu need to basically relearn routines. 

Currently sitting with my hips up :rofl: I am tired though... still at his house... Derek is fixing some wiring of theirs and then we're going home. Zzzz... And I have to wake up at ridiculous o'clock tomorrow morning. Lol. Oh and I gave up pop for the most part and I am having such mood swings... yikes.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay donation!!! Oh man I was just irritable all day at work, it was so busy and such a gong show, didnt have lunch til 3, so mad! Lol ah well! Hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## Eltjuh

No don't think it's a long weekend here... why?? 

Yay for donation #1!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah!! 9 weeks today!!! :happydance: Olive!! :) (or cherry, according to the app on my phone)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup lime over here, well technically yesterday! I'm sooooo tired and wanna go to work even less today! Waahh I'm a baby! 
It's a long weekend for us here in Alberta! Yay


----------



## Naaxi

Your littles are getting so big in there! That is so neat :) And look at that, your ticker has moved to the third box now, Ella! :D Yay. 

Eurgh I don't wanna get up... soooo tired. I should have gone to bed earlier. Blah.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I definitely caved to the caffeine today... I'm bad lol yay tickers! You'll be getting one soon Caitlyn, :babydust: coming your way most definitely! Having friends stay the night from Calgary tonight so gotta rush home and tidy the house when all I wanna do is nap! It'll be good to see them though!


----------



## Eltjuh

Jay's brother has left again! He was staying with us for 3 weeks and has now gone home. He's gonna be going to Canada on the 13th for 6 months so we won't see him for ages! Makes me feel bad for Lucas, as he loves it when his ada Simon (ada = uncle in Lucas speak :winkwink:) comes to visit or stay with us!
And now he won't see him for ages!! 

Hubby was having a shower earlier and I thought: I know I'll unload the dishwasher and put the clean washing up away. Then he came downstairs and said: oh.. mummy!!! :growlmad: I was gonna do it with Lucas! - there was me thinking I was doing a nice thing getting it out the way for him and he just got kind of annoyed that I'd already done it :cry: So I'm being moody now! :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol yay Cananada but I guess that sucks for you that he is gone. At least you can leave your panties on the landing without him seeing :rofl: And boo on your hubby for being annoyed that you put dishes away.

Talia, coffee doesny make you gag? I was never a coffee drinker but I heard many ladies can't stand it while pregnant.

Sooooo my body is dumb lol. Such bad timing...
 



Attached Files:







20130802_182553.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Eltjuh

At least you got 1 donation in!! Can't you get another one??? 
Hopefully you're catching it!! :) 

Yes I can do whatever I want again now... sit in the living room in my pj's with no bra on!! :haha: Or go to the toilet at night without having to put my dressing gown on! I'm a bit weird about people seeing me with no bra on... especially a 28 year old that says things like: oh I'd smash that! (about girls obviously) and who's that girl with the big tits! (his words!! about my pregnant friend!! :dohh:) 
Anyway it's nice to be just the 3 (or 4) of us again. Though I don't mind it when he's here! And Lucas loves it when he's here!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wth! Positive opk! Again, doesn't mean you O'd just means that you have to try to squeeZe another donation or two! At least the timing with the first is right in the fertile window! Get moving! You're def not out! 
And sorry to hear that Lucas's uncle is leaving! But it will be nice to not have to worry about those things! I hate having company for those same reasons. 
Oh and no gagging with the coffee at all, I was never a real coffee drinker, I like lattes etc but it was just a sm McDonald's coffee, triple triple lol bad girl! But it was just enough to make me not feel like a zombie!


----------



## Naaxi

The new McDonald's coffee is the old Timmies coffee. Hence the deliciousness. Thought that was neat. Anyways, yay for no bras! Hahaha. And I know the feeling, Ella... I can't not wear a bra in front of people. But because Derek's older kids live here, I have to wear a bra most of the time. I celebrate a little when they're gone lol... usually by walking around the house naked and keeping the door open when I pee hahaha.

And I know I didn't miss O and I probably haven't Oed yet, and I got another donation yesterday, but I was hoping for another few days before I O for those soldiers to get where they need to be :spermy: lol. Ooh well. Hopefully they swim quick. 

So I walked a total of about 8km yesterday. Was nice. Packing now and getting ready to go camping again. Wee :)

What's up with you ladies today?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I called to cancel my shift last night, stayed up late with our friends lol and tomorrow I have a baby shower and a family bbq


----------



## Eltjuh

I think you timed your camping trip perfectly! You got 2 donations in before you O'd so hopefully that's enough (it was enough for me!!) Come on swimmers!! SWIM!!! CATCH THAT EGG!!!! 
They'll have some time to get up there and get it I reckon!! 

:haha: I do that, go to the toilet with the door open..... So does Jay... but I guess a lot of people do that when no one else is around! I'm so used to it that it's weird to have to close the door when I'm at home! :haha:

I remember breastfeeding in front of family and finding that a little uncomfortable at first! Lucas had just been born so I'd never done it before either and then to whip your boob out in front of family is a bit embarrassing! haha Didn't have a problem with doing it out in public though, just tried to cover it up as much as possible! (didn't use blankets and stuff like that though.... I find baby's head covers it plenty anyway!)


----------



## Naaxi

I've worn two shirts (one tank top as an under shirt and a shirt over top) since Rowan was little as blankets and covers made him too hot and I found them rediculous... there is actually a pic on fbook of me nursing Rowan that Derek took and posted and I bet you can't spot which one. My tummy is covered by the undershirt and boobs by the overshirt and rest by his head. Works wonderfully.

We got a new truck. Sigh. Can't afford it but can't afford not to have it either.

Lol Talia calling in your shift  Naughty lady. My kinda friend hahahaaa!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah I used to do that!! I ALWAYS wear a top with the spaghetti straps (dunno if that's what you call them) under my clothes.. So I did the same thing! Just pull the top one up and the bottom one down.

I hope we can get a car again once we've finally moved!!! Can't afford it at the moment!! And I miss it, I LOVE driving!!! 


Anyone ever seen this dude, called Dynamo?? He's a magician (an English one), I'm watching his program right now and he is AMAZING!!! It's literally impossible (his program is called Dynamo, magician impossible) It's really freaky the things he does sometimes and I have NO idea at all how he does it.... You HAVE to find it on youtube if you've never seen him before! It's not like he's got a show set up in like a theatre or anything either, he just does it randomly on the street!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay new vehicle, last weekend we went and test drove a new SUV but went home and made a big budget including next year on mat leave and it's just not do able so we're gonna slowly fix the truck... It starts as of last night


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and Ella no never heard of dynamo but I used to watch David Blaine when he was on tv


----------



## Naaxi

Gahh.. forgot my thermometer... ah well. Pretty sure I Oed today. Ovaries were pinchy earlier on the right side. If it works, baby would be due the day before my older brother's bday :)

Never heard of Dynamo but ai will look him up when I get back. Almost outta range :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Naaxi said:


> Gahh.. forgot my thermometer... ah well. Pretty sure I Oed today. Ovaries were pinchy earlier on the right side. If it works, baby would be due the day before my older brother's bday :)
> 
> Never heard of Dynamo but ai will look him up when I get back. Almost outta range :)

Baby will be born ON your brother's birthday then!! Lucas was born on my brother's birthday!! Then again, as he was late anyway there wasn't much chance of him having his 'own' birthday anyway, FIL 14th of Feb. MIL 19th of Feb. and my brother on 20th of Feb :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Crazy! So you're saying that my adjusted due date (feb 20) would be the same bday as Lucas and your bro! Neato! 
Can't wait to hear back from you when you're in the TWW Caitlyn!good timing get to be distracted for a few days!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup, Lucas was born on the 20th of Feb 2011. He was due on the 7th, this one is due on the 7th of March :) So will probably be born around the 20th again! :haha:

Though if it's a girl I'm hoping she'll be born on the 12th! Cause that was my sister's birthday (she died when she was 23, I was 12) and the baby would be named after her. 

Yay for 2ww Caitlyn!!! Get testing :haha: Just kidding!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm definitely curious when this bean will come. I think a valentines baby would be cute but I know many first timers will go overdue. 
That's a really sweet idea re: your sister! 
And no testing yet!!! We're trying to minimize the TWW craziness!! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

It's not necessarily to do with it being your first time... it depends on your body and baby and I guess also family history..... Everyone on my mum's side of the family (aunties and my mum herself) were all late! With all the kids! - that's a total of 11 kids that were late! And then my son was late and my sister's daughter was late aswell, so that's 13  So I'm pretty sure this one is gonna be late again! Though I have to say, my sister's daughter was only 1 day late I think! My other sister is pregnant now aswell, she's 18 weeks ahead of me (so she's 27wks now) so I wonder if their little boy is gonna be another late one! :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Just had my first mw appointment! Turns out this midwife was there when Lucas was born!! She was supervising the student midwife that delivered Lucas :) 
I have to admit I couldn't really remember her (I did have about 5 different midwives whilst I was in the hospital ) but hubby did - after a little while!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that's so neat!! That's interesting that you had so many, with me I have two midwives and whoever is on between them on d-day will deliver with another on call mw. So at least you for surely know your main attendant! Blah I'm so tired, we stuffed too much stuff into one weekend! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh that's how I thought it worked.... it doesn't - well not over here.... It's whoever is on shift at the hospital. I had 2 different midwives through my pregnancy and then in the hospital I saw about 5 different ones, just because I got in at about 8pm, that midwife went through a couple of questions with me, then it was the end of her shift so we got a different one. Then I stayed there over night and got a different midwife in the morning (which was around 4am I think) and then I got at least 1 other after that, so maybe it was 4 different mw's .... still!! haha

We just tried the doppler again and can't find it!! I'm starting to worry a bit now!! :dohh: I want to hear my baby!!!! :hissy:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh don't worry, we've only gotten it for a second we think... It's still early! And I'm a few weeks ahead! I just wish it would happen already! Lol 
Right now I'm just focused on the scan in thurs!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yay, 3 more sleeps for you!!! :happydance:
It's 18 sleeps for me!! It can't go quick enough!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya no kidding, we were lucky to get in at 10 weeks, the 2 weeks after that have felt like they've gone by fast... 
So last night at the fam BBQ I was told that not one but two of my cousins are expecting also... I knew about one, my 20 yr old cousin who got pg by her 30 yr old drug dealing ex... I was talking to her sister because their mom was making all sorts of strange hinting comments on FB about disappointment etc and tagging my cousin in them... I just had to ask her what was going on and she told me that my cuz was expecting and trying to decide if she should keep it or not etc. I feel bad because she has no support from her ex, her mom is being a bitch and rubbing it all in her face to cause more drama. It's a sad situation. But now since it seems that my family now knows I'd assume that means she's keeping it, I don't know if she's further along or not etc...
Then also, heard that my other cousins gf is pregnant and they both 18 or so...and been together for 6 months...;

I know it's kind of rude to say but I feel like its kind of raining on our parade and I was really hoping that we'd have the first great grand kid on that side :( I hope we still do but I don't know how far along each of them are... Sorry bummer rant over. I do really feel for me cousin cuz she's had a rough go and she's also been struggling with major medical issues for the last year and no one is figuring it out, I hope being pg doesn't affect it etc. anyways... Poor girl


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh that doesn't sound very nice!! I hate it when people spread things like that on FB.... Keep your personal stuff to yourself! If you're angry with someone or disappointed with them, just tell them instead of putting it all over FB!! 
I know someone (not really a friend) who got divorced and she kept putting all sorts of statuses up about her ex's new gf (who was their nanny :dohh: and he cheated on his wife with her) and about him aswell and that he wasn't allowed to see his kids... it's horrible to read that! I just wanted to comment on it that she shouldn't take it out on the kids, it's not their fault their dad cheated on their mum and just because he did that doesn't mean the kids can't see their dad anymore, that's just wrong!! Also, she was being all high and mighty about it eventhough my hubby told me she cheated on him (granted it was years ago, but still!). I just don't think things like that need to be on FB!!
Hence the reason I didn't really comment on it.

Anyway, I get what you mean about them stealing your thunder a little! I don't think I would've been very happy if my sister was pregnant at the same time as me! At least you'll still give them the first grandchild, cause your parents are not their parents (seeing as they're your cousins!) I already had cousins that had kids, so I wasn't bothered about that! 
My sister is pregnant at the same time as me now (or actually the other way around) but as it's not my first and not the first grandchild either it doesn't bother me! I did always hope when my SIL was pregnant that she'd have a boy though, cause my MIL really wants a granddaughter and I wanna be the first to give them a granddaughter!! :haha: So hopefully this is a girl then we won't have to worry about that anymore!! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya exactly it's not like these things ( first whatever) really matter but its still a little disappointing in a way. Oh well


----------



## Naaxi

That was a lot to take in, lol. Chatty ladies while I was gone :D Talia, sorry your thunder was kinda stolen, Ella I hope you have a girl. I have a feeling you both are having girls and I will have a boy. Feeling good about this month, but alright if I need to try next month too. I am relaxed about it this month.

Went knee boarding for this first time and second time got up on it and rode for a while, third time rode forlonger and the boat driver had to bounce me off so I'd fall haha :D The second time I went I lost my earrings when I wiped out though... oops! And because I have 1/2" stretched ears, my earrigs twnd to be pretty expensive (like 80$ a pair)... double oops! Lol. Ah well. Hope you ladies are doing well :) Missed yous!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay you're back!! Ya I talked to that cousins sister to see what was going on... So she's keeping it and planning on getting the ex to pay up and get welfare... Very frustrating that she's not motivated to make life better for her and her babe... I don't think relying on the gov and her ex is the best plan.. Sigh


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh my, can't believe you lost your $80 earrings!!! OOPS!!
Glad to hear you're feeling positive and relaxed this month though! It's so much nicer when things are kinda relaxed right??? At least, I liked it!!

I've never heard of knee boarding before... When I was in Canada we went tubing on Lake Erie (I think it was), my mum's cousin has a holiday home there and they have a boat. Was fun, but I was VERY sore the next day, ALL the muscles in my body - lots of them I didn't even know I had - were aching! I would sit down and stand up like an old lady :rofl:

Poor hubby had his computer blow up on him the other day! He was just playing a game and suddenly we heard a *POOF* and then we smelled some burning smell and the computer just switched off. It was broken a while ago, start of July I think, so we bought a new power supply unit for it, put it in and it worked again, but now that's the part that blew up, only had it about 3 weeks or so!! :dohh: So needless to say he's gotta ring up the company that sold it to us and complain!!! Not happy!! We can't afford for hubby to get a new computer either, so he's stuck with my old laptop at the moment!! :dohh:
(oh and I may sound like I know what I'm talking about, I don't!! :haha: Just pick things up when he waffles on about it :winkwink:)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no! Lost earrings and blown up computer! Jeez! I've never been kneeboarding or any kind of boarding other than on the snow! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Knee boarding is such fun once you understand how to get up. I am pretty sore though lol. Lots of muscles to stay up and steady that I didn't think about until today lol (went yesterday). And I totally bought a bunny today. Woop. His name is Thesaurus, aka Theo. Snort.

Ella!! Oh no about hubby's computer! I hope that you get an exchange because seriously! I'd be pissed. I blew one of the ports on my desktop computer that reads memory cards. Very sad. So I know the annoyance... but at least mine still works for the most part. Yikes :(

So what is new with you, ladies? Talia, you counting down the hours until Thursday?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I saw the pics of your bunny!! Too cute! And love the name lol hilarious! 

And ya in a way, not counting down the hours yet but they did call to confirm and it made me giddy inside!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay for them calling to confirm :) And youre almost in second tri already :D Time is going by so fast!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm excited to be past first tri! It's so funny how it seems to drag but the weeks keep knocking off! Summer is almost over for Pete's sake! Boo!


----------



## Naaxi

I know, that sucks that summer is nearly over... Maybe I won't be able to be your bump buddy after all, with time rushing by so fast! Slow fown and wait for me, Time!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I would be insanely shocked if it took more than your usual 2 cycles or so, there's PLENTY of time to be mine and Ella's bump buddies! Not to worry at all!


----------



## Naaxi

It has already been more than two... this is the third month. Third time's the charm?


----------



## Naaxi

(So sixth month, really) But I guess we will see :tease: Either way, we should go window shopping sometime soon, Talia :) 

Ella, do you have a date for your scan?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oops 3 my bad, I think this month will be it, donations were bang on time, got some stress relief by camping etc! And yes it would be nice to look at a few things with some experience to back it up! And i still need a cloth diaper 101 run down! But there's time for that!


----------



## Naaxi

I'd be happy to go whenever and you can come learn cloth whenever as well, the sooner the better so you can prepare and decide if that is the way you want to go.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I'm sure you'll be joining us soon enough!!! I reckon you'll get it this month!! :thumbup:


I've got my scan on the 23rd, you must've forgotten, cause I did tell you :winkwink: Anyway, so I'll be exactly 12 weeks, so it's another 17 sleeps for me (one of which is gonna happen very soon :haha:) so 2 weeks on friday! 

Oh and we have court on friday about the whole house thing, hoping they don't make us look too bad!! It's not like we've just sat around not trying to get out of this house! And we're going down to see the council people on tuesday, for them to finally pull their finger out and start helping us. They're gonna (try to) help us get a privately rented place, which is good, cause they're usually nicer, and we might (I kinda hope!) even be able to get a 3 bedroom place, or a 2bedroom with a very small boxroom or something, so we can put the new baby in there, as I really don't wanna have Lucas and baby share a room too early (when baby doesn't sleep through yet) but I also can't sleep if the baby is next to me when they start making noises and stuff! Lucas was in his own room by the time he was about 10 weeks old!! Oh well, we'll see... I'll just be happy with a different house!!!


----------



## Naaxi

I never had an issue sleeping through Rowan's noises... or more accurately, going back to sleep after peeking at him. But it never bothered me. I see both ways though. Eurgh Rowan has thrush in his mouth again so I have it on my nipple again. Eurgh. 

Sorry about forgetting your appointment date, but yay! That isn't as far as I thought! Yay.

Talia, how are you feeling? How about you, Ella?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies sorry I was Mia for the day! Good luck with your court stuff Ella! And boo for thrush again Caitlyn! 
Still feeling fine over here, just got off work and it was pretty busy the last chunk of the shift, I'm wiped, have my NT scan tomorrow afternoon, I really don't wanna go to work after lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no! Not thrush again!! Hope you can get rid of it soon!!

I'm feeling fine... was really tired yesterday, but I'm ok now. Not in the mood to do anything today though!! 

10 weeks tomorrow, we're gonna try the doppler again tomorrow! We've been trying every friday and monday (cause we can't seem to find it, yet!) Hubby saw online though that the brand I've got seems to not pick it up that early! I think the earliest I found with that brand was 10 weeks... so fingers crossed!! Really could do with some confirmation that everything is ok!!

Got court tomorrow aswell! :dohh: Not looking forward to that at all!
And then tuesday we're going down to see the council again, to sort out the paperwork for us trying to get a privately rented place. I'm excited about that, mainly because we rented a car so I get to drive!! :haha: we don't have a car so I hardly ever get to drive... only when we rent one or when I go over to see my family or they come here (as in the UK you insure the person that drives the car rather than the car so you can't just borrow someone's car.... In Holland you insure the car so anyone with a licence can drive it!)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya with the Doppler Ella, we still have a tough time, I'm pretty sure I got it and actually heard it a few days ago, but it seems like my now. Blood vessels are everywhere! so when I think I got it it was really faint between my woosh whooshes! Lol yay scan today in 5 hours! I wish it was early in the morning like last time I don't wanna wait all day!


----------



## Naaxi

Three and a half hours now, Talia haha :) Post pics!

And yay driving and yay court haha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup counting down!! Anybody ever gone to the chiropractor during pregnancy my hip is so sore I moved funny in bed and I want it fixed ! Lol and 

Yay HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Never been to a chiropractor EVER in my life! 
Don't think I've ever been to anyone other than the doctor or the dentist... haha (and the midwife ofcourse!)
Not even been in hospital, apart from when I gave birth to Lucas.

Yay pancakes for dinner tonight!! :) yum!!!

Looking forward to seeing your scan pics Talia!! Have fun :)


----------



## Naaxi

I know there are chiropractors who specialize in prenatal. I've never been to one, so not 100%.

And for my bday at around 5dpo I get... very light pink spotting. Hmmm... :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay!! :happydance: Makes me excited for you!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Scan pics! I demand them for my bday hahaha &#9825; 

So how were the pancakes, Ella?

Now I am wanting time to go by faster! I never spot for no reason, so let's hope that holds true and that I find out in a week or so :D Aww... does that mean I shouldn't kneeboard on Saturday? Probaby, eh?


----------



## Eltjuh

YES!! We want scan pictures!!! Come on Talia!! :winkwink:

Pancakes were lovely... Lucas seemed really excited about them! He came downstairs whilst I made them and just kept saying: cancakes.... and then went upstairs to daddy and apparently just kept repeating it! When I told him dinner was ready, he said: Daddy dinnertime, cancakes, cancakes!! :haha: So cute!!
And he ate it all! - he's been a bit of a pain with dinnertimes lately, but he was great tonight! He even said thank you mummy (for making the pancakes). Really sweet :cloud9:

I'm so excited for you Caitlyn!!! I wouldn't go kneeboarding on saturday... but I guess it's upto you! Excited to see what your temp is gonna be doing (once you find your thermometer :haha:)


----------



## OurLilFlu

There we are!! Measuring ahead again at 12+3!! Had a terrible tech so didnt get a HB or anything but the pic. They couldn't get the NT measurement so I go back on Wednesday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

Comparison!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Naaxi

Omg I am on cute overload! Cancakes! And those pics, Talia!! Soo sweet! And yay for another scan on wednesday! And I think you're right, Ella. I will feign a cramp or something. My guy friend got mad when I was pregnant and wouldn't go quadding with him.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha sorry I didn't scroll back thru and see your convo, the appt took an hour! Lol 

Anyways yay pancakes, you're making me crave them! 
And OMG spotting! That's a great sign! Birthday luck!!! Exciting!


----------



## Eltjuh

Look at the difference between 10 and 12 weeks!! He/she has grown so much!!! 

I'm 10 weeks today!! :happydance: Kumquat according to my phone app... not sure what it is on the tickers that are floating around on here! 
I don't even know what a kumquat is :haha:

I couldn't get to sleep last night, cause I kept thinking about court today... I'm taking Lucas to his usually stay&play (playgroup kinda thing) and then he's gonna stay with my friend whilst me and Jay go to court.... but I'm not looking forward to it... kinda nervous! They sent us a statement from this woman that works for them the other day... it said that when we moved in we should've signed this 'licence' and return it to them and apparently we never did... and now they're throwing that in our face... And we're just like: If it's so important for them to get it then WHY did they never bother to contact us to ask for it or make sure we sent it to them?? We've lived here for almost 3 years now! :dohh: Ugh... everything about this whole situation winds me up!! They're all idiots!! (excuse the language! :blush:)

Anyway, Hope you girls are alright!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh your court thing sounds so annoying. I'll just come down there and bop them all for being asshats. (Not sorry for the language). They need to learn to deal with things better. It isn't as if you were squatting
. They knew perfectly well that you were there and that you were trying to move out. Asshats.

So Talia, do you feel a sway on gender yet? Now that you've seen her twice? ;)

As for me... acid reflux and waking up allll night about every hour or so for no particular reason.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh that court stuff sounds so stressful, I kinda manage our basement suite and I've had to go to court for it before and it's amazing the shit they'll bring up to make things look bad... Ugh I hope you guys get what you want! 

The difference in two weeks is astounding to me! Jeez Louise! And I'm still swaying girl, Kurtis is on team blue... We're still having a hard time trying to decide if we should find out or not. I've always pictured the big surprise announcing at delivery etc but at the same time I get antsy looking at outfits etc


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... court.... Their solicitor/lawyer was at least half an hour late!! We were there 20 minutes early!! Then he decided to have a chat with us outside, before we went into the courtroom... he said he wasn't gonna mention anything about the money, or get that adjourned, about the rent. Cause we're a bit behind on the rent, but that's because the benefits we get to cover the rent hasn't been up to date, so we haven't been able to pay everything yet, so far. But we just got a letter about that yesterday, and another today, that we ARE going to get that money soon. (there was a bit of a question about that, as apparently we filled in the wrong date on the form when we applied for it. Anyway, so that's a good thing). And then when we went into the courtroom he mentioned about the rent and said exactly what he said to us outside, so that was fine. Then they said there's now an order of us having to leave the house within 14 days (so 4pm on the 23rd we technically have to be out the house). Though even the judge said, it's not like they're coming round and dragging us out by our ears that day if we're still here. But that is the date that the army would be allowed to go to a bailiff and get a bailiffs order to get us out the house, which can take upto 4 weeks I think ?? :shrug: 
But THEN.... their lawyer said to the judge: now there's the matter of paying for this (him and the court) and that is going to be £301.75 and we're the ones supposed to be paying that! The judge said we had to pay it and then suggested a payment plan, but then their lawyer said no, he didn't want to do a payment plan, so apparently we now have to cough up £300 - I think I'm gonna need to sell a kidney or something... as we don't have that money! And if you don't pay it then you're going against court order, which means you go to jail!! Anyway, we'll find a way of paying it, or maybe our solicitor/lawyer will be able to give us a way out of it. She wasn't there today, as that would've definitely meant we had to pay for the court, as we would've been 'mounting a defence'. Anyway, like I said we'll find a way. 

Other than that, hopefully the council that are supposed to be getting us a house should now - Hopefully- get their ass moving and sort us out! We'll see what happens with that on tuesday I guess!
So yeah, long day, not too great, but I'm not too worried about it.


Acid reflux and random night waking eh??? Trouble sleeping can be a good sign!!! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

So.... just found baby's HB for the first time!!! :happydance:
So happy right now, feeling so much better!! Definitely can't wait for the scan now!!! :happydance: (kind of had these horrible fears every now and then that there wouldn't be a baby in there when we'd go for the scan, or 'it' wouldn't be alive...) I know it's much less likely to mc or anything to go wrong after hearing the hb so it makes me feel MUCH better!! 

Here's a little video!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpSsdTr1FhQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man sounds like a hell of a day!! But hopefully it all means you're just that much closer to a new house. Sucks to have to cough up the money like that, but it'll get all figured out! 

Had my first dizzy spell in line waiting to pay for groceries, not the funniest feeling but I got so much stuff done today AND we found an awesome deal on a portable dishwasher ( we don't have a dishwasher) and Kurtis and his dad are gonna pick it up tonight! I hate dishes soooo much!


----------



## Naaxi

How much is the dishwasher? I don't have one either lol. I am the dishwasher.

And omg Ella &#9825; Sooo awesome! Baby sounds so good! I am glad you found her ;) Rowan hated the doppler and would move out of the way. What a great end to a crappy day for you. Hope all gets sorted quickly.


----------



## OurLilFlu

It was listed for 80 but we offered 60... There are a few on kijiji! 

And omg Ella I can't wait to watch the vid, I'm at work! But congrats!


----------



## Eltjuh

Never heard of a portable dishwasher before! Just googled a picture though... pretty cool, but kinda weird :p isn't it cheaper to just get a 'normal' one? If you have the space for it....we have one, was so excited when it turned up! Haha!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh 80 is quite cheap i guess, you can't really get a normal dishwasher for that price!

And thanks girls! Still can't believe we found him/her.....

My friend who's training to be a mw was astonished she said: wow, your uterus isn't even out your pelvis yet, i didn't think you'd be able to find it so early! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Our countertops are too low to install a regular one. Portables are pretty common for renters or small spaces etc! I haven't tried the Doppler in a while it makes me wanna!


----------



## Naaxi

We don't own and don't have a space for a real dishwasher. But I think for now we will hold off. Havent died yet. Lol

Soooo I am glad I am going away early tomorrow/coming home Sunday afternoon... means no temping for the next two days and no obsessing... already took a cheapy test bwahaha. I know, dumb. Must... resist... hahaha!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, you never know!! :winkwink:

I'd say test on monday or tuesday... It's good though that you're going away, it'll keep your mind off it! And you won't be able to test, unless you bring them with you :haha: (not putting ideas in your head!!)
Have fun anyway!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Woot distraction in the TWW! Silly girl testing on what? 6dpo? Lol I hope this is it for you!! Have fun camping again! How are you feeling btw? 

The new dishwasher is rad! It looks brand new and Kurtis already did a test load! Dream come true, him actually doing the dishes without me begging lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I wish Derek would do the dishes... maybe I need one of these after all. Hahaha. 

Soooo spotted first thing this am, large rush and one clot and then... nada. So I got pantiliners and will just kinda see what happens. I am leaning towards being pregnant. So fingers crossed it sticks this time :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh this is sounding so exciting!! Yay counting down the days!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Have the Doppler another good go tonight and def found it a few time 170 ish then I called Kurtis over from the living room and we got it again after I lost it at 165-169! Same ish HR from the first US!


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!!! :happydance: It's such a nice sound isn't it??? 

I didn't want to try the doppler on my own, cause I didn't want hubby to miss it IF I found the hb. Plus, he seems better at it than me! :haha: He did it when I was pregnant with Lucas, so he's my official doppler-operator :winkwink:

I lost some weight! Which I think is quite a good thing, as I was trying to lose weight before I got pregnant and I gained quite a bit in the first weeks! Now I'm only about 2lbs heavier than I was before I found out I was pregnant! Wanna try to keep the weightgain to a minimum. Even my doctor said that when I went to see him when I found out! :dohh: Wasn't very nice to hear!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya actually I actually was 2 lbs under my starting weight the day before yesterday but then that evening to day shift I just did, I think my body didnt have enough time to get all the water weight off cuz I gained 4 lbs between those 2 mornings! Then after work yesterday's feet and legs just ballooned, soooo swollen, it was upsetting! Mycalves and ankles and feet were just one blob ugh.... But overall I've only gained at the most 2 lbs since the beginning which I'm pretty happy with!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay for hearing the heartbeat! And for small amounts of weight gain (and negative gain haha!) With Rowan I was so ill that I only gained a total of 18lbs the whole pregnancy because I lost soo much in first tri and then gained that back later plus the additional 18. I hope I stay at an okay weight this time but hope I am all belly... I didn't get huge with Rowan. I wanna get huge this time, seeing as people didn't even vive me their seat on the bus because I didn't look very pregnant. Sigh.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I want a nice round belly lol but I bet I'll just be round all around hahaha c'mon TWW I'm getting excited for you testing!! I rush to check the thread if you posted!! :bfp: :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I wasn't that big with Lucas! I flew to Holland when I was 28 weeks or something I think... then on the way back I was too far along to be able to fly without a letter from the doctor stating that it was ok. But no one even asked for it, cause I guess they thought I wasn't that far along! 
I used to rub my belly in public to show that I was pregnant :haha: And always made sure to wear tight tops so they didn't think I was just fat :haha:

I can't wait to get a bump again! But I don't see it happening till AT LEAST 15 weeks, with Lucas I didn't show at all until about 20 weeks!!!
I have to say though, when I look back at pictures I look much bigger than I remember being.

Yes, test soon!!! Can't wait! I wanna know too!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I am only 8dpo but I am fairly sure I'll get a bfp in a few days. Whether it will stay or not is more the question.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eeeeeee!! Bfp!!! Can't wait to see it, a few more days!


----------



## Naaxi

Still spotting with varying heaviness though so could be a chemical. Constipated though... guess we will see. Wonder when I should test.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well if you remember constipation and then diarrhea were my first symptoms! Hoping so!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Mine too with Rowan and the mc. Wish my beans weren't such drama beans. I want no spotting :(


----------



## Naaxi

BFN this am but woke at 7:30 and couodnt go back to sleep cause I had to pee too badly and so took my temp and 36.7 at 7:30 am... wonder what it would have been at 9!
 



Attached Files:







20130812_080546_HDR.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow I would t worry about the bfns at this point but wow your chart is just climbing :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Chart is looking good!! :happydance:

I could swear I can see something in the bottom test... but maybe that's just my eyes...


----------



## Naaxi

I don't see much in person. The bottom is the new one if you didn't notice. The other is from last night (snort) but yeah, temps are still climbing so I am not too worried about the bfn. Maybe tomorrow morning or wednesday as planned lol I dunno. I only have one cheapie left I think. One frer, one cb non digital and one cb digital.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, the cheapies are always really faint (I found anyway, as I probably told you before, I threw mine in the bin when I thought I wasn't pregnant (with Lucas) and then picked it back out and had a closer look, and then found out with a 'proper' test that I WAS pregnant!)
Maybe you'll get something better tomorrow! :) 


Meh, I'm worried about hubby.... he had a bad headache last night and the night before, so bad he couldn't sleep, I gave him a headmassage both times which seemed to help a little. Headaches are pretty normal for him - unfortunately - but he has NO energy at all, and he's been seeing double and apparently when he walked to the shop earlier to get some painkillers he got some odd looks cause he wasn't walking straight! So I wonder what's up with him!
We rang NHS Direct (which is basically like a health information line where they can assess your symptoms and tell you what to do) they told him to go see his doctor or go to a walk-in centre, so he's now gone to see his doctor - though the receptionist said: be prepared to wait (which they usually say at this time of the day 5.45pm)... wonder how long it will be before he gets seen! And what's gonna happen! Pretty worried!
I would've gone with him, but I've got Lucas and not really got anyone that could have Lucas on short notice, well, I possbily do but they live about 20 minute walk away and it would be too much hassle. Might have to ask them to look after him later if hubby has to go to hospital or something! :shrug:
Hope he's gonna be ok!!


----------



## Naaxi

Oh no, Ella! I hope your hubby is okay! That is stressful... keep us posted.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, hubby just rang me, he's on his way back.
He's gonna have an MRI soon, he got offered one a while back but because the doctor didn't really think it was necessary we didn't take it. But he's gonna have one now - we just need to wait to see when exactly.
Also he needs to get his eyes checked apparently.

And he got given some medicine that is used for treating migraines.
He has suffered from headaches/migraines since he was about 16. But never really got treated for it. He usually has a headache like every day nowadays!! :dohh: So hopefully something will come out of this MRI when he gets it done. And I'll take him to see my friend who works in an optician.

Anyway, he should be ok! :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Kurtis suffers from bad migraines a lot. That's stressful for sure but it's nice to hear that he's getting checked out and they're putting an MRI on the books, here in Canada it takes a long time to get complex investigations like an MRI. So that's a bonus for you! One thing that has helped for Kurtis was an eye pillow. It's like a sandbag for your eyes because lots of migraines can be eye strain related etc. ours smells like lavender and stuff so it's so soothing! See if you can find one


----------



## Naaxi

Glad your hubby is going to be alright :) Migraines are no fun.

So how are you ladies feeling? Think I'm out. Spotting is heavier, almost AF like.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Feeling fine over here... Been craving a McDonald's choc shake for days so I treated myself after my interview. 
I don't know what to say about the spotting it's too early to be AF i think so maybe it's dramatic IB? I dunno, FX it stops


----------



## Naaxi

Man what a freaking roller-coaster. Can I just go to sleep until I stop spotting and get a BFP? Lol. Stop-start-stop-start-stop GRRRR.

We are going to ignore my issues for the next day or two. No more pity party. Alright, so that means you ladies need to be chatty... aaaaaaand GO!


----------



## Eltjuh

I was gonna say, unfortunately I'm not gonna be around today.... BUT.... considering the time difference, you'll still be asleep when I'm away for most of it anyway! We're going to see the council today to get this whole house thing sorted, hopefully. Or at least bring some progress!! 

So I've gotta go get dressed in a bit and get on the train to pick up the car we rented! Hopefully it's a nice one!! I'm just thinking it's probably gonna be a 3 door, which is kind of annoying when you have to put a child's seat in the car and then put the kid in it! Might ask them if they've got a 5 door if they DO give me a 3 door. Then again, last time I rented from them I had a car from the same category (as I'm only allowed that one cause I'm under 25) and both times it had 5 doors.
So should be ok!
Anyway, I'm excited I get to drive again!! 


Sorry to hear about the spotting Caitlyn! But like Talia said it's probably too early for AF, right?? Fingers crossed everything is going well in there and your body is just being a drama-queen! :kiss: (I mean that your body is just overreacting, not you!! :flower:)
:hugs: Let us know what happens!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Chatty eh? I don't know what to be chatty about? Anyone watch big brother? Or dexter? I could be chatty about those! Lol otherwise I'm at work today blah blah blah! I need to be fixed, my shoulder is killing me and my hip has been causing me problems, I'm falling apart! Hahah


----------



## Naaxi

You're off the hook and don't need to be chatty, pity party over, on to next month. Think I'll go for an appointment to see what's up.

Hope the council got things sorted for you, Ella.

And boo work, Talia.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe boo i don't like this cd 1 business :( but I suppose it is what it is. I'd def talk to the doc about it though cuz you started spotting really early. Humph! I had the most horrible gas pains at work today I can't wait to get home and try to make em go away. Any ideas?


----------



## Naaxi

Toot! Lol. Sorry hun, other than that, I have no idea. I'd eat foods known to make you gassy and then don't hold back... But that is just me. Darn gas cramps :( 

I am still confused, but CD1 seems to make more sense than anything else... It still is sooo light compared to my normal CD1, but bright red and has clots once in a while, and definitely heavier than spotting. Talking to my regular doc's stand-in tomorrow as she is on vacation for the rest of August. Hopefully the stand-in isn't a total asshat. I have issues with doctors not taking me seriously. They say things like "You have lots of time, you're young" etc... Sure, but I don't want to make my donor drag this thing on for years AND if there IS something wrong, I want to know NOW. AND I want my kids close in age ideally. I am hoping it is an easily fixable progesterone issue. Hmph.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya hopefully the doc is decent! And hopefully they'll have some ideas for you! Still strange how its not like AF... Just weird


----------



## Naaxi

Slowed to a crawl again. Why oh why is this mimmicking my mc? It is hurting my heart...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww :hugs: try not to think that way but I know it's hard since lots of it is so similar :(


----------



## Naaxi

So similar... it is like an echo of May. In a few days I will get a positive. And then there is a good chance history will continue repeating the whole process... blah. Okay soooooo... go back to being chatty. Tell me of your days, ladies.


----------



## Eltjuh

:hugs: Sorry your body is playing games again Caitlyn!! :hugs:


I had a long day yesterday, got up at 7, had a shower, then took 3 different trains (took an hour in total) to get to the rental place where I had to pick up the car. Then drove back home, which only takes about 20 minutes. Then picked my boys up, went to the computer shop because hubby wanted to get a new power supply for his computer. Drove from there to the south coast, to see the council people! Filled in some paperwork and they took a load of paperwork from us, so they can set up our 'case' to get a house. Then we walked on the beach for a little bit, though the weather wasn't very nice and it was quite chilly! After that we thought we'd pop in to Jay's parents' house, they were both in and so was his little sister, so that was nice! And they were actually being really nice, Lucas had lots of fun with his granddad - looking at trains - and he actually realizes now that they are his grandparents, whereas before he didn't (like I told you, they were like strangers). So we had a good day! Then we drove back, got back at 10pm, picked up some mcdonalds on the way back cause I hadn't had any dinner yet, so ate that when I got home! :haha: - yes at 10pm!! :dohh: 

Felt so tired today when I woke up, but had to get up early-ish, to take the car back. Then decided to take the bus back instead of the train. And now I'm just relaxing cause I'm knackered! And I have a dinner with my (girl) friends tonight, as a goodbye kinda thing - eventhough we're not sure when we'll move. So I think I might have a little nap in a while to catch up on some energy!! :sleep:

Hope you girls are ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Sounds like a long and full day! That's good. And I am glad that Lucas sees his granparents as grandparents now instead of strangers :) Rowan is starting to do that with Derek's dad. It is hard because he is in a home and doesn't quite remember Rowan sometimes. But he always brings a smile to his face. I hope he gets to meet the next one, whenever (if) they decide to come along. 

Heading to the doctor's soon. My appointment is at noon but it takes about an hour and a half and three or so bus/train combinations, depending on what is there the quickest when I get off each transfer. And then I think today will be a mall day... maybe I will pick my baby sister up from daycare early. I will have to call my mum so she can call the daycare.... but I think I will do that :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes, the transit here sucks! Yesterday was pretty lame I worked and had terrible gas pains all day that didnt get better til about 8. I had a terrible dream last night that I miscarried but the baby was still alive but I knew if I went to the hospital or anything they wouldn't do anything cuz it was too early so we just hung out trying to keep it warm etc and I woke up... How crazy is that :( and it was one of those dreams that was so realistic that it took me several minutes to realize it never happened. Thank god I have a scan today! So I will be jumping on a few busses for that too... But for now just relaxing!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah wow! That sounds like a horrible dream!! :hugs: I'm sure you'll see your little baby bouncing around again when you have your scan!! :thumbup:

And that sounds like a nice day (well, after the doctor really! :winkwink: Doctors are never fun, are they!) Must be nice to have a little sister that's much younger... But then, she might feel more like your child than your sister :winkwink: I always wanted a little brother or sister, but I didn't get any :cry: But then again, I did already have 3 older sisters and 2 older brothers, so my poor mum had gone through it 6 times already! :dohh: I don't know how she did that!! :shrug:

I just woke up from a 3hr nap! I set an alarm so I wouldn't sleep TOO long. So gonna have a shower in a minute and get ready to go out tonight. Probably straighten my hair and actually put some make-up on (I don't usually wear make-up, too much effort!)


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, I love my baby sister, but you're right, she is more like my child. But sometimes she gets a "you're not my mum!" Attitude when I am watching her and ask her to do something. Little monkey! Lol. 

Phew is it ever hot today! And it is only 11! My glasses keep sliding down my nose! LOL :lol:

Talia, what a bad dream! But oddly enough, that is a good sign. Nightmares are common during pregnancy. I remember eith Rowan I dreamt that I gave birth to spiders. Shudder.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I just took the dog out and it's boiling... I was thinking of walking to my transfer to get a good walk in but I might not make it too far in this heat! 

I forgot to mention I almost had to spill the beans at work yesterday when I had a pt that was being discharged on depo provera ( injectable birth control) and all over the baggy the vial was in, it read 'do not handle if pregnant' I was able to get another nurse to give it but I should probably start telling ppl at work. 1 or 2 ppl from work are on my FB so they know but I haven't s announced it yet, since I float and am casual it's never the same ppl each shift and there's really no good opportunity but whatever it'll spread like wildfire I guess


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and Caitlyn your dream sounds scary. Mine was devastating at first but then I just had to get my head around it and do what I could, it was oddly hopeful even though unrealistic but dreams are strange like that. But you're right it is a of symptom. 
Let us know how your appt goes


----------



## Naaxi

I will... wondering if this new doc would send me for bloods... I know my doctor would. But I don't even know if this is a boy or girl doctor... I personally hope it is a girl, as I find they understand ttc better and are more sympathetic. 

And I would for sure tell people at work, I didn't even consider things like that but I guess there are probably a few situations you will want to avoid now that you are pregnant.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well stubborn baby over here, after another hour of poking and proding and turning and getting me to do laps of the clinic they couldn't get the right position again... Tried to book for Friday or Monday but not one appt with someone that can do the NT in all the city! So no measurement for me, just bloodwork sometime in sept..


----------



## Naaxi

I never had a NT scan, it wouldn't have made a difference, but I suppose preparing is nice. Although I feel that if something IS wrong, they would find out later on anyways.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh well, at least you get to have plenty of scans Talia!! :haha: Though finding out the sex might prove difficult if he/she likes to hide! 
But you didn't really want to find out anyway did you?? 

How are you Caitlyn?? How did your doctor's appointment go??? 

I had a lovely night last night, always wish it could last longer though, cause it's fun going out with the girls having some drinks (even if I'm not allowed to have any alcohol). Listened to baby again this morning, found it!! :happydance: It's such a nice sound to listen to! Jay and Lucas heard it aswell :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya I didn't expect to have this many scans by now! I made another comparison collage it's crazy how fast they grow! 
And yes I think I'm still set on not finding out but somedays I'm tempted. You guys Both found out beforehand right? 
Yes I wanna hear how the appt went too! 
Sounds like you had a great night Ella! I need a girls night out! 
My friend has been to the hospital twice in the last 2 days, hoping she has her baby today!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oops forgot to attach it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eltjuh

It IS amazing how fast they grow! In my pregnancy book (or bible, as I call it :winkwink:) it shows actual real size pictures of the baby from 5-12 weeks. And it's crazy how tiny they are at 5 weeks and how big they get by 12 weeks! All of that in a couple of weeks!! 
I really can't wait to see our baby! Glad I got to hear the hb before though!

And yes, we found out with Lucas that he was a boy. And we're gonna find out again this time (as long as baby lets us).

Right, I'm off swimming with Lucas (and Jay) now!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww I wanna go swimming lol. I loved swimming when I could feel babe move, it was so odd to have babe who was in his own water, in me, in water. Lmao. But wow, you ladies are almost 11 and 13 weeks! Crazy how time flies. Both almost out of first tri &#9825;

Look at your lovely bub, Talia! Now I can't wait to see Ella's! So sweet. And yes, I found out with Rowan because Derek wanted to be prepared and have things ready. He wants to find out with the next but I am not so sure of I do... we probably will anyways lol. The tech slipped up at the gender ultrasound anyways... was doing really good for the first bit but half way through measurements, and before Derek could join us, she used the pronoun "he" instead of "they" and I caught it. It was only the one slip up but it was there and blatant lol. I knew from the beginning anyways.

Ella, glad you had a lovely girls night out :) And that you heard your little muffin again :D What did Lucas think?

As for me... loved the stand in doctor, who got me to go do bloods and urine to check for a silent uti that may cause bleeding and gave me a requisition already for sequence hcg if I get a positive from yesterday and if it is positive, she already gave me a requisition for an ultrasound as well to figure out this 8 days of spotting business (but she also reassured me by saying she has had people spot for two weeks before and carry to term). LOVED her.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! That doc sounds amazing!! Yay I'm so happy she was good about it all, def curious what your hcg is, you'll find out today I'm guessing? Keep us updated! I think I've had a teeny or silent uti this whole time, my midwife did do a urinalysis and id assume she would've called if it was positive. but then again i could see them just waiting and seeing..but your doc is very reassuring, for her to have everything all planned with the u/s and stories from other ppl! Makes me smile for you! 
And technically second tri is today for me if I go by my dating scan! I also can't wait to see Ella's pics! 
Next I need to figure out when to go for the anomaly scan... Dunno if I should do it ASAP or wait it out an extra few weeks... Meh doesn't really matter I suppose


----------



## Eltjuh

Anomaly scan isn't until 20 weeks right?? At least that's when they do it here.... 
I'm so jealous of people getting to pick when they do scans! My friend in Holland asked me why I had to wait so long for my scan and I was like: You have to wait till 12 weeks... that's normal! And she said: Oh in Holland you can pick when you get it done!! I was like: ahw I wish I could! But then again I'd probably pick quite early this time around cause of what happened before! It's always better to wait longer I think, only cause your baby will actually look like a baby and be moving and all that! 
I can't wait to feel the baby move!! it's such a nice feeling!!

Sounds like your new doctor is really nice Caitlyn!! Glad she was so good!! And yes, are you gonna find out your hcg today??? 
Wonder what's gonna happen next! Glad she was reassuring though about the spotting, that it doesn't have to be bad.... :hugs: Hope everything is ok! How are you feeling about it???


----------



## Eltjuh

So someone posted a video on my March babies thread about how to find your baby's hb with a doppler and I thought I'd watch that.... just for fun.... and maybe it would be helpful to find baby easier (as it took me a while this morning!) And then I saw this video on the righthand side (in the suggested/related video's bit on youtube) it was called: Orgasm during childbirth.... I was like : :saywhat: 

HOW is that possible?? I don't think it's possible! Man, that pain would REALLY put me off!! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's true! Some women find giving birth very pleasurable! It's all in your head! I've heard of this quite a bit actually, mostly with natural birthers... Interesting.... Ya I think they do anomaly scans here 18-20 weeks or I supposed you could push it to 22 also... Meh a few weeks don't really matter anymore, where in first tri every week you're worrying and going crazy. I'm much more relaxed now, which I'm sure you will be too after you see the bean. Tried out the Doppler this morn for fun and picked it up without even moving! Easy as pie! It's amazing what a week does!


----------



## Eltjuh

Luckily I haven't been very worried since I was about 8 weeks... Sometimes I worry when I get really bad stomach cramps at night, but they're always bowel related :wacko: So as soon as I've been to the toilet they're gone and I know everything is fine. Plus ofcourse after hearing baby's hb it's much easier to relax aswell, as the risk is so much smaller! 

Still can't wait to see the scan though!! 8 sleeps! (1 of which is gonna happen very very soon! :haha:)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay countdown is on! I spent lots of my day figuring out how to paint this dresser I have for the nursery and brainstorming colour schemes etc haha


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry for being m.i. a. But I talked to you both, and you're pretty much up to speed. I have the feeling I may have implanted late, perhaps even yesterday... as temps are still up and whatnot... and googled it, sounds like a blood HCG might not even pick it up for a few days after implanting... at the moment it is the only thing that makes sense with the spltting but not heavily and the temps being up still. For now. I guess we will have to wait and see... for curiosity's sake, I wonder how many times we have said that...

Ella, I am excited for your scan.

Talia, you will have to post pics. And my offer still stands if you want a mural instead of decals haha :)


----------



## carrie84

Hey lady's my name is carrie. TTC since march... MC in June.. 
First let me say I've spent the last 5 hours reading this thread!! Congrats to those of you that got your :bfp:!! I'm 9dpo at the min tested this morning with digi :bfn: :growlmad::-(
I hope you don't mind my butting in and would love your opinions on my chart!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Holy moly that's a long time reading our whole thread lol. Well hello there :) :wave: As for your chart, it looks promising for sure! Do you have any symptoms?

As for me, I give up. Took the frer with fmu and definitely a negative. So I guess just having a super light period.


----------



## carrie84

soooo tired, headaches, dull back and abd pain... but dont know if its all in my head!!!


----------



## carrie84

oh and real sorry bout your bfn... i know how it is.. af due 22nd/23rd for me...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hi Carrie! That's a feat to read the whole thing for sure! Lol your chart looks good not sure why Ff put your crosshairs there, I guess cm I would of put it a day later but hey! The temp rises on the end are promising! It's so hard to not go nuts symptom spotting near the 10 dpo mark! Sorry about you MC :hugs: but one positive is that you were able to get pg soon after ttc, it'll happen for you.

Sorry about the bfn Caitlyn... What a crappy cycle of confusion! Ugh I'm frustrated for you but I hope next one is a bit more predictable and ends up with a sticky bfp that isn't dramatic with the funny spotting!


----------



## carrie84

hi ff put it on the day you said i changed it because of ovulation pain on 7th.. but if i o'd on the 8th then im only 8dpo... you all have more experience charting so ill happily go with your opinion!! so that could b the reason for bfn this am... just too early!!! "happydance"!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well O pains are still a good symptoms but either way you might be early anyways 8 and 9 dpo are both on the early side! But we are all tempted to poas at the earliest chance!


----------



## carrie84

So reverted back to original ff chart this is it...


----------



## carrie84

haha defo!!! how are you feeling??


----------



## Eltjuh

Caitlyn, don't give up just yet... If you did only implant yesterday (which I think is still pretty normal) you won't get a positive blood hcg until a couple of days later, and then another couple of days after that you'll get a positive urine test. So you never know!! See how it goes and see if your spotting turns into proper bleeding or not. And if it doesn't take a test on like wednesday??? Something should show by then if you are!! :hugs:


Hi carrie, I would've put your crosshairs there aswell (where FF put them). Hopefully you'll get your bfp aswell!


----------



## carrie84

i really hope so!! i have 4 beautiful boys Jesse 12 Reece 10 Calum 5 and Kayden will be 4 in 2 weeks... was on my own for quite a while until i met my bf 18 months ago.. he has no kids and we are now engaged and ttc!!!


----------



## Naaxi

That chart looks more accurate :thumbsup: I am thinking wait until the double digits to test, if you can! Doyou have a link to your ff page so I could compare your last month with this? It is easier to assess when you have someyhing to compare it to.

And don't worry about me ;) I am soo ready to stop bleeding and move the heck on lol.


----------



## Naaxi

Wow that sounds like this lil baby will have lots of protectors growing up :)


----------



## carrie84

yep hoping for a lil princess :pink: but once its healthy i dont really mind!! they would all love a little sister too so im praying!!
:twingirls: would be even better!!! my mum had twins and my grandmother had triplets!!:thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I don't think I'd be able to cope with twins!! I don't think it's twins though, surely I would've heard 2 heartbeats or something in there... right??? :haha:

And I saw the cutest girl's hoodie in the shop earlier! I really liked it, so I was saying to my friend: ahw look how cute that is!! Really hope this one is gonna be a girl, cause they have such cute clothes! And so much more to choose from aswell...


----------



## Naaxi

Aww yes I love girl clothes! Sooo cute. I would love to have twins as I am only allowed one more baby says hubby so twins would be perfect  But I don't have good chances. At the moment as things stand I am not even certain I can carry one more to term let alone two lol. And I am certain my next will be a boy.


----------



## carrie84

ok so i caved and went and got a first response 6 days sooner faint bfp evening sample will test again in the morn with fmu just in case!!!


----------



## Naaxi

I am having troubles seeing colour on it, but congrats if so! Very exciting. (I can see the second line, I just can't tell if it isa grey evap or a faint bfp)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Had one of the shittiest shifts of my life today! So aggravated. But got to put in for overtime because I missed my break and had to stay late charting! 
Same with Caitlyn I can see the line but not sure if I pink or not! We'll be watching for the fmu! A girl would be nice I'm sure! There's someone in second tri 'allforthegirl' who is on bub # 5 and and is hoping for her first girl too! I can't wait for her scan!


----------



## carrie84

ok guys the line is pink very faint but after getting darker as time goes on!! will post tonights and fmu 1 side by side in the am!!! had a very busy evening thats why the late reply... didnt read through posts properly googley eyed at the min lol!! peace out ladys :babydust:


----------



## Naaxi

Boo shitty shift but yay overtime :) And it's done now so yay! Lol. And I know of soneone who had six boys before they had their girl :) I'd do that if I could. The idea of never having a daughter is what saddens me, not the thought of having another son. I'd have ten more sons if I could, and have one daughter. I'd be okay with that. :) Hubby and I were laying in bed with Rowan while he napped and I asked if he was sure we couldn't have seven of these... he said he was sure. Sigh.

Congrats, Carrie :) Our thread IS good luck lol.


----------



## carrie84

im the same wouldnt mind another boy either but it would be nice to get my lil girl... cos i know for a fact ill keep going for a girl!!! im a bit crazy like that!!!


----------



## carrie84

naxxi im the same will love this bean no matter the sex but it'd be nice to get my lil girl coz i will keep going till i have her!!! thanks for all your opinions ladys x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah you two are crazy! I think 4 may be my ultimate max! Lol but I def want a girl one day, maybe a February day ;) lol 
And Carrie, I'm sure you noticed but we're not the types to give you the premature congrats and say we def see a line start painting the nursery etc! You get straight answers here! We're always hopeful but try to keep our wits about it! That said that line and chart seems pretty promising so far! But again, we all know that a temp or an obvious evap can dash ya! Anywho, oh wants to go fishing in the river valley, I could use the walk but I'm so pooped and I did run my ass off at work!! Gah!


----------



## carrie84

Ourlil i know exactly what your saying im cautiously optimistic lets say!!! although the line looks much darker pink in my avatar photo.. i think its the white backround instead of the black!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I was wondering if it was a different test! I can't blow it up on my phone but you could try tweaking the photo!


----------



## Naaxi

Fishing in the river valley eh? I'd never even considered doing that... I guess I always think of the River Valley as disgusting water... Did you end up going?


----------



## Naaxi

And the line in the avatar looks a lot darker to me! And defintely pink.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I went with him for 45 mins down by Capilano, it was a terrible spot, I've never fished on a river and its pretty useless lol but it was kinda relaxing to be by the water...


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry i haven't really replied yet... was busy watching a film last night haha... :p 

I can see some sort of line when i tilt my screen....it's hard to capture the line in a picture though, mine was hard to see in the picture, but there was no denying it was there in real life! Couldn't get a good picture until about an hour later!
Fx for a darker line with fmu :)

I would love a girl, slightly preferenced, but another boy would be great too! Though hubby only wants 2 kids (maybe i can persuade him to go for 3 :haha:) don't think i'd want any more than 3 or 4 either Talia! My mum had 6 dunno how she did it!

Ugh, i felt really sick a minute ago, i honestly thought i was gonna throw up! Probably cause i hadn't eaten anything yet, have no appetite first thing in the morning! But ate an apple and feel a bit better now... should really eat a bit more! We're off to the park in a minute... going to sit there, chat with my friends, whilst we watch our kids running around :haha: they have a great playground there, it's just right for kids of lucas' age (and older) as they can do everything (but the swings) on their own!


----------



## carrie84

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: and :dust: for everyone I AM SO FRIGGIN EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Look at that! And on a digi no less! Good for you Carrie!! So exciting! How many miu is the digi! Hahah going from the faint frer to that digi....what if it is your twins!?! Lol!


----------



## carrie84

That was smu... Much clearer now on frer too with smu!!! did the digi with the same after frer was darker!!! so excited but worried too ye know!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats!! :happydance:

The digi is 25miu I think....


----------



## Naaxi

Congrats, Carrie! That is awesome!

Ella, I think you are having your girl now anyways  But I could have seven kids. Easily.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies how was everyone's day? Mine was a lot better than yesterday! Bloated to high heaven though! You know 13+ going on 6 months!


----------



## Eltjuh

Talia, did you feel like your uterus was heavier around 11 weeks-ish??? 
Mine has been feeling quite full today... dunno, can't really describe it. Definitely feels as if it's growing though! 


Caitlyn hope you're right! But like I said, I'd be happy with another monster like the one I already have!! :) He's the best!! He's started randomly (without any prompting, sometimes anyway) saying: Love you mummy! It's sooooo sweet!! :cloud9:
And he went upto one of his friends earlier today (she was upset) and he said: Bethany, what's up?? *melt* It was so sweet! 

Anyways I'm off to bed now!! Night night!! :hugs:


----------



## carrie84

oh that is just so cute!!! hope everyone is doing ok today... I havent told anyone yet due to the MC in june.. ITS KILLING ME!!! I really want to tell my parents and his but hes just plain refusing... ugh.. men!!! In one way I know why he doesnt want to but in another I dont understand it!!! im even confusing myself lol sorry ladys x x


----------



## Naaxi

Awwwww Ella! Lucas sounds like such a sweetheart. Rowan likes to hold my face in his little hands. Sooo cute. And I remember my uterus feeling heavier at the end of first tri. I think it is all the placenta and baby itself getting bigger and heavier.

Carrie, sorry you are nervous but I totally understand. I will be too whenever I get pregnant again. Maybe wait until ypu see the heartbeat to tell? I mean in the end it is up to you :)

Afm, just getring back from camping and I would like to get tested for low progesterone. I seem to have a lot of the symptoms and it makes sense... wonder if I can persuade my doc...ror the stand in if she is still there... or if I should try natural supplements first...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Busy day at work and dinner at the inlaws lol yes for the last little while things have been feeling harder and ya maybe a bit heavy in the uterus area. Caitlyn what are the symptoms if low prog?


----------



## Naaxi

How was your dinner with the inlaws? 

I'll copy paste the symptoms from one site here... although they could all be from different health issues, l have at least 23 of the 30 listed symptoms...

a luteal phase less than 12 days
sugar cravings
ovarian cysts
low basal body temperatures
irregular periods
allergy symptoms
arthritis
spotting in the days before your period begins
recurrent early miscarriage
blood clots during menstruation
cold hands and feet
brittle nails
cracked heels
decreased sex drive
menstrual cramps
depression or anxiety
acne
fatigue
fibrocystic breasts
PCOS
endometriosis
fibromyalgia
gallbladder issues
Foggy thinking
headaches and migraines
infertility
vaginal dryness
slow metabolism
mood swings
weight gain, especially around the middle


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh.... I've gone off bread... I think.... I had it yesterday for lunch with a fried egg on it and had a sandwich on saturday aswell. But this morning when I took a bite of my toast with honey the texture just made me gag... It's not the first time bread has made me gag.... Seems like I have to find myself something else for breakfast - I don't eat cereal... so it'll probably have to be yogurt of some sort.... 

I would definitely try and push for the progesterone test (or just hormone levels in general) Caitlyn!! Even if it comes out normal, then you know that's not the problem! It made me feel much better when hubby had his swimmers tested, eventhough it came out normal, maybe that just put the idea out of my head that there was something wrong and made me more relaxed?? (and him too!!!) Cause we conceived after that! So there must've been something different.... 
Guess it was just one less thing to stress about :haha:

4 more sleeps before my scan!! :happydance: Can't wait!! And it's at 9.40AM aswell, so nice and early so we don't have to wait all day!!


----------



## carrie84

good morning ladys.. Naaxi i think you should defo get hormone levels checked just to rule anything out... 

Ourlil how was dinner with the inlaws?? 

eltjuh i feel your pain i dont eat ceral either i dont know what id do if it started making me sick!! pics up of the scan asap!!! excited for you!!


So Currently feelin IN LOVE!! hubs relented so his parents and mine both know now!! yay!! he got laid off work about 6/7 weeks ago and he decided to get up wit the boys this morning and brought them to the park.. and the market and bought me some lovely flowers :flower: and did a full irish breakie in bed for me... had a bad night last night.. nightmares about my dad dying.. so right now im in bed @11.34 had breakie and a lovely lemon tea and have been told to stay here for the day!! NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!! but the sentiment is nice... im going for a :shower: and i shall talk to you all soon..

:hugs: for everyone cos i feel like sharing the love x x x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Morning! Dinner was good we go over almost every Sunday now that they live here! Such good food! Lol 
Those symptoms are very interesting Caitlyn and I think you might be on to something... The low bbt got me thinking for a while werentd you always in the 35s before O? The last two charts aren't bad but I remember you being even lower... I really hope they run the test! 
And sorry about the bread sickness Ella, carbs are my saviour when feeling gaggy so that must be tough! Yesterday driving home I got a bit car sick or just evening sick... I have never been carsick in my life, I read in the car often even! Haha
And Carrie so happy for you, and glad you got to tell the grandparents! It's so nice to share the love, I know the exact feeling! :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow Talia!! Can't believe you're a peach!! (well your baby is the size of.... :haha:) Going so quickly now isn't it?? Only about 7 weeks till you have your 20 wk scan!! Sounds long, but it isn't really!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's flying by! Countdown is on for yours!!! I'm excited to finally see a snap shot! Kurtis and I are still at odds re: finding out the gender... I really don't know what to do! I feel bad because he's like "I don't know anything that's going on and I just want something I can know for sure!" and being able to use its name etc... It's hard cuz we're both on opposite ends and don't really wanna budge


----------



## Eltjuh

He'll still have things to be involved in... just wait till he/she starts kicking hard enough for him to feel it, or to see it! You probably can't feel anything yet either! How's your bump coming along??? I didn't have one until 20 weeks with Lucas.... 

This is 15 & 20 weeks with Lucas... very small, people probably would've thought I had just gained weight! I'm heavier now so I kinda look like that 20 week picture anyway, but more flabby :winkwink: So I haven't taken any pictures yet this time around... I should really!! Might take one at 12 weeks on friday as a 'before' picture and then once it has popped start taking them again every week!
 



Attached Files:







60771_1624346645826_524099_n.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0









61244_1624347085837_4962617_n.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I haven't taken any pictures yet either! The last few days I've looked like 20 weeks but all bloat!! It just gets worse as the day goes on! 
That's what I told him that once he will be able to see and feel kicks it won't matter what it is etc... He's not convinced!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies so this is what I worked on yesterday since it was bothering me how the heck we'd set up our spare room as the nursery since its a but strange shaped! This is now starting to get me excited to start buying things and start painting my little projects! Kurtis helped his friend move in the weekend and we acquired a beautiful wooden rocking chair! 
What do you guys think? Suggestions? The top door is a closet btw
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks nice!! how did you draw it?? 

I'm the same, I can never stop thinking about things like that... like when I was pregnant last time I started looking for solutions to having 2 kids that needed to use a buggy at the same time almost straight away as Lucas was only just gonna be 2 and wouldn't be walking everywhere! This time I don't think I have to worry about it cause he is very good with walking and he's gonna be 3, so will be able to walk longer distances. 
Once I start thinking about those things I just can't stop thinking about it until I've decided something! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I did it online, it was kids furniture company website. Ya the room is funny with that cut out and the bottom wall actually isn't straight, it curves slightly, so I couldn't of put the crib flush against it. Ya I have no idea what kind of stroller I want.... There's way too many!


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's called pottery barn kids... If you wanna check it out. Takes a little to figure out hownto change the measurements of things but its great once you get into it! Kurtis got home from work as I was finishing the furniture and it definitely felt more real being able to fool around putting ourselves in the chairs and the pup on the rug and of course the kidlet in the crib!


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas' room is kinda weird shaped... it's supposed to be like a study or a playroom, it's attached to our living room! There's double doors to the living room and then there's also a normal door to the side of the room. But it's not just square the door is actually kinda pushed back, if that makes sense... so you got a room with a little space (the width of a door) and then the door. Hard to explain. Anyway, we don't use that door, just use the double doors to the living room so we've got 2 of his toyboxes in front of that door, as it's exactly the right size to put them there! Also the annoying thing is that if you want to be able to open both doors fully you have to keep enough space around them to turn all the way! 
Can't wait to move! Our house is weird! We've got a kitchen, toilet and dining room downstairs, then there's a small set of stairs which leads to a room on the right (our bedroom) and then more steps to go to the 1st floor. Then that's where the living room and Lucas' room is, then there are more stairs that go to another room on the right again (other rooms are all on the left) and more stairs to go to 2 more bedrooms and the bathroom! It's so annoying!!! :dohh:
Hopefully we'll get our approval this week, that the council will help us get into private renting, so we can finally get a new house! Cause technically we're supposed to move out this friday (that's what had been decided in court on the 9th) but the army would have to go to court again before they can ACTUALLY kick us out. Which will take another 2-3 weeks before they will do that and then another 2-6 weeks (I think) before we HAVE to be out the house... :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: I had a little go... This is Lucas' bedroom, just imagine more toys! haha

Where the toy blocks are there's a box with roads and cars and a garage and a nappy bin. And then where that door is, there's 2 toy boxes. And that toybox there is a table with building blocks, kinda like Duplo....
 



Attached Files:







Lucas' room .jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ahh I see what you mean with the door lol it's a cool little tool though hey? I'm glad I found it, and for free too!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Anyways had my second midwife appt, nothing really exciting, my blood pressure is so low compared to my normal, so strange to me! She was able to hear bubs with her Doppler no problem. Got my req for the anatomy scan for somewhere between sept 20-oct 4... Crazzzyyyyyy!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yay!! 
I don't have my 2nd mw appointment until I'm 16 weeks, which won't be till end of Sept.
And my 20 week scan obviously won't be until around the 18th of October. Oh well! I'm sure it will go quick in the end! The past 4 weeks have gone quite quick! Especially if we're gonna be moving, though I hope I can find some sort of children's centre, like we have here so I can meet some new people and Lucas will be able to make new friends and I won't be bored at home all the time!


----------



## Naaxi

Neat rooms :) And I'm glad more scans are coming up, so exciting :) And Ella, I hope your new place is lovely :) Then you can have a place you can call home :)


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw..... I'm so gonna cry watching this!! I'm just about to watch 'the midwives: expect the unexpected' - basically like one born every minute! :cry: Tissues at the ready :winkwink:


Sorry, just had to share!!


----------



## Naaxi

Never heard lf it lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

No I hadn't heard of it, but it was quite good! You never heard of one born every minute either?? Cause they do a US version of it on tv here sometimes.. or they have done it once at least! Basically you just watch a lot of babies being born. And YES I did cry! There was a lady with high bloodpressure who was carrying twins and she got induced, then they said her temperature was a little high so gave her paracetamol. Next time you see her she is shivering and saying she's cold, they check her progression and say it's really hot in there, and taking her into theatre cause they thought her placenta might've detached so they got the babies out and they were having trouble breathing (cause if the placenta isn't working properly they obviously won't get their oxygen) they looked all floppy and I was just sitting there going: CRY!!!!! Do it!! Don't die!!! But they were fine!! :happydance: 


Anyway.... just need to shout out here: We've got new house!!!!! :happydance: Got a call from the council this morning saying: you need to come down on friday to sign the tenancy agreement and get your keys! :saywhat:
So we've basically got today and tomorrow to pack up I guess and then move?? Well, we need to see when the people that were gonna help us move will be able to do so, but it'll be soon!!! 

I'm all shocked and excited and freaking out at the same time! So we've got scan first thing in the morning 9.40 and then after that we have to go down there again and get the keys! - Not sure what the house is gonna be like, it's supposed to be temporary, but it's a 2 bedroom house, rather than their normal temporary accomodation of 1 room in a bed&breakfast or (cheap)hotel for 6 weeks! So anything will do - for now anyway! 
So yeah...head spinning over time!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes I have seen one born every minute, I haven't seem it one in a very long time! Here we have 'birth story' and things like that... 
CONGRATS ON THE HOUSE :happydance: :headspin: very short notice but at least it's that and not waiting forever! You're gonna have a busy couple of days!! And yay for the scan post your piccy ASAP!!! 
Oh and btw I got the flu clinic job!! Doesn't start til October so whatever!


----------



## Eltjuh

oh yay congrats (?? I think??) Take it you wanted that job??!

I will definitely post a picture asap when we've had the scan, but I'm not sure when it will be exactly, considering we'll probably have to go down to sort that house stuff out after we are done in the hospital!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes I do want the job, I'm just worried that because I don't have a vehicle I might be hooped and have to decline or something... So I guess I'm not getting my hopes up? I think it'll be a good change to my routine and some easier work as the pg progresses... Hopefully I can ride it out til jan or feb but the majority of shifts are in the fall months can't wait to see the pic and good luck getting all your paperwork in quickly etc!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well that was a busy day! We bought some more tape for our boxes and some bubblewrap, then came back home had lunch. Luckily Lucas was tired so we put him down for a nap.... then we packed some more stuff and moved our livingroom downstairs! Started cleaning some of the living room but it needs some more doing tomorrow! 
It's so hard not to just pack up everything! Cause it's hard to determine what you should keep out and what can definitely be packed away.

Tired now, having some pizza watching tv and then I'll probably go to bed!! 
Might still have another week here though, until 2nd or 3rd of september cause of the removals company, but it all depends on which one we're (or the charity that's helping us are) going to go with.... The company that we saw today woudn't be able to do it until then. But the charity needs time to sort out finances anyway, so probably won't happen until then no matter what company we go with. If we're lucky though we might move on the 30th, I say lucky because we were gonna be going to see Jay's parents, have a bbq there and watch the airshow (lots of planes) from their garden! But if we haven't moved yet we probably can't afford to go cause we need to keep whatever money we have spare to pay for other things...... 


Anyway, hope you can get something sorted for that job so you won't have to turn it down!! :hugs: 

And Caitlyn what's happened to you?? You've vanished!!


----------



## Naaxi

Talia, so so glad you got the job! And I wouldn't worry about not having a vehicle for now until you find out how scattered around the city it is... busses are fairly good here, anyways.

Ella, yay!!! Moving day is finally here :D I hope that you are able to get everything figured out quickly :) Andso you will move in to a temporary place for about a month and then move in to a permanent place? Is that how it works?

Sorry I have been MIA... nothing much to say in these days pre O. AF finally hitched a ride out of here so that's nice. Thinking of starting to try in a few days...


----------



## Eltjuh

Naaxi said:


> Talia, so so glad you got the job! And I wouldn't worry about not having a vehicle for now until you find out how scattered around the city it is... busses are fairly good here, anyways.
> 
> Ella, yay!!! Moving day is finally here :D I hope that you are able to get everything figured out quickly :) Andso you will move in to a temporary place for about a month and then move in to a permanent place? Is that how it works?
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA... nothing much to say in these days pre O. AF finally hitched a ride out of here so that's nice. Thinking of starting to try in a few days...

To be honest... they said it's temporary, but they said it could be for like a year or 2, so that's not really temporary to me.... As long as we've got a house (with 2 bedrooms!) then I'm happy. It might not be the nicest place in the world (hopefully we'll be able to see about that on friday) but then again army places aren't very nice (apart from our old house in Canterbury, I really liked that one!) And we can still keep looking for something else I guess. But as long as it's suitable for us to live in and for Lucas to be safe then I'm happy! Just had a look at some of the streets down there, just to see if they have like a main street with some shops or something and it looks soooo nice!! So much nicer than it is up here, it really isn't very nice here! 
Over there the streets are nice with nice front gardens or at least grass patches between the roads and pavements whereas here it's horrible paved front gardens most of the time, or overgrown ones cause people can't be bothered to keep it nice, and it's a lot of houses that don't have front gardens and just be road with pavement, no green anywhere but some trees... Not very nice basically... 
If we get to see the house on friday I'll take some pictures, or let you look it up on google maps! :haha: 

Have you spoken to your doctor again about the testing? Or are you not going to until you find out what happens this month???


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and Yay for AF leaving!!! :happydance: Looking at your last chart, ovulating on CD17.... if you do the same this time then I'd probably start with getting some donations from about saturday??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Caitlyn I know the busses are decent but that only if I'm at one of the bigger setups (aka for several hours) whereas some of the outreach stuff you're going to people's homes, usually seniors etc... So making several stops in one day, those are the shifts/assignments that make me worried. If I could do lots of the malls or stuff like that I'd be fine.... We'll see come october


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hellooooo what's everyone up to?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm tired!! :haha:
Had a busy day today.... Did some more packing, we filled up the holes in the walls (from pictures etc.) There's still plenty that still needs to be done!

Hopefully I can sleep alright tonight, cause last night I was having a very hard time falling (and staying) asleep! And then woke up this morning to Lucas standing at the top of the stairs going: Ugh, yucki, poo poo, yucki, mummy poo poo! :haha: - He's finally telling us now when he's done a poo. So hopefully he'll be ready for potty training soon-ish, so he can be out of nappies before baby comes! Though we probably have to wait for a while after we've moved, until he's settled as things like moving seem to disrupt potty training (or revert it completely) so probably best that we haven't started yet.

So another busy day tomorrow, scan first, then go home get ready to go down south - 2 hrs on the train and go sort out the house stuff and hopefully get to see it (should be able to!) and then back home again, but it's gonna be a long day!! *yawn*


----------



## Naaxi

Hope your day wasn't too long :) Sorry to go missing again, we were out and about a lot of yesterday. When is your official moving date? Or are you all settled already? And we need scan pics!!

Talia, I'm sure it'll be fine, come October :) How are you ladies?

So I have decided to use essential oils (geranium right on my tummy and a blend of flowers as a spray to promote relaxation) for now and we will see what that does... now for a small rant... I have been watching my neighbour's six year old daughter and I was just supposed to be a buffer between her leaving and her husband coming home. As she was very part time, it was supposed to be two or three times a week. They were to give me 300 $ a month which for a few hours here and there is quite alright. But now it has become four to five days a week and 8-10 hour days. I am just sooo tired, it is so hard to watch someone else's child for pennies and not be able to do my housework or edit photos as I have to watch her at their place. I am just fed up.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man! I would give them a talking to, they're abusing your generosity. If it was me I would of offered to pay more if it was any more time / commitment than already agreed upon! That's not right, they need to either cut the hours or pay up! I would be irate esp since it seems like this has been going on for a fair bit! That sucks dude and is definitely not fair


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no! That's just not right that they just dump her on you for longer and more often!! 
How come you can't look after her at your place, that way you can at least get your own stuff done!!


We had another very very long day yesterday. We were at the hospital at 9.40 to get my scan done, but they were running late - big surprise, NOT! - So around 10 we finally got the scan done! Lucas wasn't happy that they were doing things to his mummy so he started crying and saying: 'all done!' so after a little while Jay took him outside so he wouldn't be too distracting for the sonographer. Everything looked good, NT was 1.7mm baby was 53.2mm long. Measuring exactly 12 weeks, same EDD as going by my LMP, which is funny considering I ovulate on CD20, so sort of expected them to put me back by a max of 4 days, but with Lucas it also didn't change hence the reason I went with my LMP date anyway.
So that was great! 

And then we spent the next 2 hrs on the train to go see the new house. Had to go sign for the keys, then walked about a mile and a half to Jay's parents house, then we left Lucas with Jay's mum so we could go see the house at it was about 3 miles away, so we didn't really wanna walk all that way and we didn't have a car seat for him so he wouldn't have been able to come in the taxi. Well that taxi ripped us off! £10 for a 3 mile ride!!! (that's about $16 Canadian ones!)
When we got to the house we opened the door and the smell of dog just stank the place out! It was horrible!!! And all the walls were sooo dirty!! It was gross!!
The kitchen lino was broken in 1 place and in the little extension where the washing machine goes the floor is moldy (also lino) it was disgusting!
But luckily Jay's mum offered to go down there next week when she has some days off to air the place out and start doing some cleaning. They have a carpetcleaner aswell so they are gonna shampoo the carpets for us and hopefully get that horrible dog smell out of it!! 
We couldn't believe the state that house was in!! I was like: HOW can you live like that, HOW can you make it THAT dirty??? 

And then we thought: let's not spend another £10 on a taxi so we thought we'd walk to the main road and take a bus from there, waited 15 minutes.... no bus! So we decided to walk back after all, after we walked for about 5 minutes a bus came past!!! :dohh: And then another one!! We ran for the second one but it just kept driving :growlmad:
So we walked all the way back. Sat down at Jay's parents house for a bit and then walked back a mile and a half to the station to make our 2 hour journey back home! It was about 10.30pm by the time we got back home!! 

Lots to do still today and Lucas and I are going to a birthday party aswell!! So at least that will be nice! :haha:

Here's the pictures we got and the picture we put on FB to announce! :) Any guesses on the gender (with the nub-theory)???
 



Attached Files:







CAM01126.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









CAM01127.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









1146708_10201806695426359_400626912_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm that one is hard, Ella... nub theory would indicate boy I think, but I am bad at that. I don't see three lines though, only two... but could be a bad shot lol. Soooo I am still going with girl ;) And I am sooo sorry that your day was pretty bad afterwards... that sucks about the house... here when you move out you have to clean and they charge you if you don't and hire professional cleaners anyways to do the job right. That is insane :( Hopefully you can get rid of the mould, as that is not safe for anyone, especially you and Lucas.

Talia, what's goin' on, Hunny Bee?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Ella! That house sounds like a mess... I would complain and get them to clean it.... Nonetheless the mould needs to be properly taken care of! That's not healthy! Scan pics are adorable, I have no idea about the nub theory though sorry! 
I'm good! Been going to a few shows at the fringe ( theatre festival) it's been lots of fun. We bought some art for the nursery! Couldn't resist ill post a pic but just so you know I'm leaning way into my bump... I am not looking 9 months along! Hahah
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, well hopefully they house is gonna be a lot cleaner by the time we move in!! :) 
And technically the landlord should provide new floors for the kitchen and extension considering they're broken and mouldy. Don't think we'll be able to get it out of the floor!

Oh and nub theory isn't about how many lines, it's just the little sticky outtie bit that you can see in the 2nd pic, if it's in line with the spine it's a girl and if it sticks up more (about a 30 degree angle compared to the spine/spine curve) it's supposed to be a boy. I reckon by this theory that it's a girl.... But I don't really wanna think that! haha. Don't wanna get my hopes up!

Hope you're all good???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man and I tired! Such a hot day here! Went shopping at a fabric store to get some ideas for the nursery. Stopped at a few places and found a cute lil rug that matches our new painting perfectly!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi, hope you all don't mind and hope I don't sound stalker-ish but I've spent 5 hours reading this whole thread!
I started reading as I was researching as I'm not typically ttc (I want to but husband- of 5 months- wants to wait) but indeed think I maybe now 5-6 DPO. I was originally looking for signs/symptoms on if I could be and considdering we dtd quite a few times around O I don't know what to think.. 

I want to say a BIG CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who has had their BFP's I can imagine how much you all wanted it; and to those still waiting hang in there, it has to be just around the corner. 

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.
:dust:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey there! Wow I'm surprised at you newcomers commitment to read the whole thread lol! Well! So welcome! So first of all have you been tracking you cycles? Aka how do you figure you're 5-6 dpo? And if dh doesn't wanna try are you guys ntnp? As I'm assuming this dtd around o was unprotected? And lastly, what symptoms are you having? Fire away!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Speaking of which... Where did our new friend Carrie go?


----------



## BabyDoll0077

My mum always taught me to track my cycle just incase anything happens and a doctor asks and with my record of ovarian cysts, it has helped me a lot with doctors. 
My last AF started on the 10th and finished the morning of the 13th. According to a fertility & pregnancy app (I downloaded it when I had a bfp last year that ended in MC as I was on the pill at the time and it basically was a bad egg) I should have O'd somewhere between the 17th and 19th and from looking at the cm I had I O'd on the 19th maybe 20th. TMI warning.. However I did get a big blob of cm on the evening of the 20th that was quite tacky and creamy. I've never paid attention to any of the signs before so I'm not sure what to expect. 
My DH and I did have unprotected sex daily from the 15th-20th.
My DH wants to wait cause he wants to buy a house first and tbh I think he's mainly scared of another mc.
Don't really have any signs except quite gassy and ill go a day where I'm non stop eating then a day of eating almost nothing..?

Sorry it's so long!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Hi :) 

To be honest a lot of signs that can mean pregnancy can also mean AF is coming. It's very hard to know the difference. Anything that is different than 'normal' for you though is potentially a good sign though!

Can I give a little advice though.... if you can wait at all, maybe wait a little while longer (don't know how long you and hubby have been together before getting married) but it's quite nice to have a bit of time where it's just the 2 of you before having kids.
My husband said he wanted to wait at least a year before we'd start trying, which we did and I'm very happy he said that and sometimes I've wished that we would've waited just a little longer so we could've done more things together. A baby really changes EVERYTHING! It's hard to go out because you need to take care of a baby sitter and especially if you want to have a night or weekend away it's much harder as you'll have to get someone that's willing (and that you trust!) to look after your LO. You can always take them with you but it's nice to have a little break every now and then! Even if you still end up talking about them all the time they're not there :haha:
Honestly I think it's good for people to get some good quality couple-time in before having kids! But I also know how hard it can be to wait!! 
It's totally upto you ofcourse but just wanted you to consider how much your life is going to change when you have a baby.



I had a lovely long lay-in this morning! woke up just before 11am :blush: And then we had a little walk downtown to come up with some ideas for paint and decoration in our new house. And when we came back home, had some lunch and then cleaned the living room upstairs (which is empty now) - Army houses require very very immaculate cleaning when you move out!! :dohh: - Luckily we'd already cleaned most of the house, just the areas we were still using had to be done, but since we moved our living room downstairs now we could clean the other room. And we also cleaned the hallway and stairs so not much left to do now! Just wish it wasn't a bank holiday this monday so we can try and get another quote for removals - someone was supposed to come round yesterday but he just didn't bother to show or even ring us and we didn't have his phonenumber. And we need another quote before we can get our removals booked!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh jeez thanks Ella! We're not even married yet and it's too late to back out of this pg now!! Lol Just kidding! Yes im sure life will be changing drastically for us too but to hell with it! 
Well it seems like you guys bd'd right on time... Does dh know that it was? I was a little smudgy with those details to kurtis too and here we are. lemon week! Anyways as long as its what you both want everything will pan out fine, the house buying may have to wait but hey! Symptoms like Ella said could be anything but for me it was the GI stuff diarrhea/ constipation that tipped me off... And my pretty chart lol appetite was also all over the map around then... But those both can be preAF too. Got a few more days to test! 

Boo for cleaning and isn't your new place an army house? Why wasn't it up to spec! I'd hate having to clean my place all perfect knowing that I was moving into somewhere that didnt pay the same courtesy! Argh I'd be mad! Sounds like you guys are excited to decorate and stuff!


----------



## Eltjuh

No our new place isn't an army place. Hubby got out the army in October so we don't get any of those houses anymore, which is a good thing, cause we can actually pick where we want to live! When you're in the army you get given a house and get told where you're moving every 2 years. At least we get to pick to live close to Jay's parents now. Never would've picked to live where we live now! 
Can't wait to move into the new place and get decorating. Kind of hoping Jay's mum makes some good progress on the cleaning before we get there, but not expecting her to do everything! We did tell her not to do too much!! But I also know what she's like especially now she knows I'm pregnant, I'll be banned from doing anything! :winkwink: (when she's around anyway)
She wrapped me in cotton wool when I was pregnant with Lucas... 'no, stop doing that, no playfighting around Ella!!' (Jay and his sister like to mess around sometimes) I wasn't even allowed to carry a garden chair!! :dohh: They weigh like 2lbs :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

Hello BabyDoll0077 :) I think the other girls covered everything pretty thoroughly. But I am wondering if you chart your cycles? (Taking your body basal temperatures?) I didn't fully understand my vycles until I started doing that, and I found out I ovulate late but have a regular length cycle, so that means my luteal phase is short, and I would have never known that before charting.

Ella! I agree with Talia, why isn't your new place in top shape if it is a military house? I would be sooo pissed off.(Posted this before refreshing lol... but I'd still be pissed) Can you paint the new place? How has everything else been? That is frustrating about the bank. Why do you need another quote?

Talia, oh my goodness you look so cute! You, me, shopping date! Asap lol. Pick a day :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, so the new place isn't an army place :winkwink: It was probably gross like that cause the people that lived in it probably got evicted or something. I'm guessing anyway. Still not really acceptable. But we're gonna get all the walls washed and repainted. (well gonna do it ourselves, but still!) Picked some nice colours! 
We need another quote for removals cause that way the charity that is giving us the money will be able to show that they're picking the cheapest one (out of 2 quotes). So hopefully once the bank holiday is done (it's basically just a day that most people have off and some shops are closed or have different opening times, so it's hard to reach companies!) So we won't be able to get it done until tuesday at the earliest. Which means we probably can't move until friday at the earliest! But Jay's mum wasn't gonna be able to go and clean the carpets until thursday anyway, so it doesn't matter too much! Just like to get it all out the way now!! 

I'm not really feeling pregnant at the moment... can't wait to start feeling baby so it actually feels like I'm pregnant! Or get a bump!! I'm sure I've asked this before but have you felt baby yet Talia??? 
And how's your bump coming along??

How is your cycle going Caitlyn?? Anything happening yet? (donations?)
And what else have you been upto?? Saw you went out with a friend on FB!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thank you all for your help. 
Uhm. Maybe I should explain more; I'm 21 he's 23 we've been together since I was 14 and have lived together for 3.5years in our own (rented) house. We live in Brisbane, Australia. We go on our belated honeymoon (due to his work) on the 11/09/13.
My DH doesn't know Im in the 2ww and I know if I tell him he will freak out and it's not worth the drama. So I only now have you all to talk about this---Confused to the max!--- I don't chart my bbt (or take it) as I'm not sure how DH would react or what to tell him. :/

Congratulations on the house and the move Ella. I had a house like that almost 2 years ago now; we moved in and had to clean everything even though the realestate told us they had cleaners in and to make matters worse we were 700kms away from anyone we knew! (Also due to his work).
I hope it all goes smoothly for you and I hope you enjoy the new house!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies!! Hahah thanks for thinking I look cute, I do not look anywhere that big lol but it does look like I have massive bloat that just doesn't go away anymore. Can't wait til it looks like a proper round bump! And yes i need to start shopping a bit kinda... i did see the stroller you were telling me about jn green and carseat even has the twisty knob for the shoulder straps! win! 
And Ella I'm not sure if I've been feeling anything really I was convinced I did a few days ago... Ppl talk like its bubbles and it felt like bubbles popping but almost kind of when you get a grumbly stomach... So it could be that either, but it happened when I wasn't hungry or digesting or anything... I dunno hasn't happened since.. But I'm sure it'll happen soon where I won't doubt it as much!


----------



## Naaxi

Talia, sounds like you may have felt baby!! So soon you should feel it and know for sure :D So exciting! I'm sitting here grinnig like a fool for you lol.

Ella, that nakes sense about the house, but still sucky. I hope that you are pleased when it is aall cleaned up and painted :) And yes, I did get to go out for a girls' night :) It was lovely. Avsolutely nothing else new yet haha. Told you I'm boring.

Babydoll0077, what is your name, hun? And I leave most things out when talking to my hubby as it just flies over his head anyways hahaha. He knows I chart and he knows kinda sorta what the two week wait is... kinda. But I get that. The less stress on your dh the better.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Sorry, my name is Kristy

My friend thought she had gas bubbles from 13weeks and it turned out to be the baby. So fingers crossed you get to experience it again so that you can be sure.! It's so exciting! I love babies!! If you can't tell I'm just a little bit clucky!! 

Thinking of getting a thermometer and trying to chart bbt but might have to wait till we get back from honeymoon- could look odd temping on an airplane lol!
Also, I don't usually get AF signs. When I had a bfp with my mc my only symptom was very frequent urination- like every 15 mins with half a bladder.! But didn't get that untill I was 3.5 weeks.


----------



## Eltjuh

What did I miss??? Caitlyn said Talia looks cute??? Did you post a picture?? I haven't seen anything!!! 

I haven't felt baby yet, well I thought I did a couple of times, but yesterday when it happened it felt way too strong for it to be baby! Didn't feel Lucas (and know for sure) until 16 weeks, so hopefully I'll feel this one soon!

Gonna do some more stuff around the house today! Well, in the garden. Got to take all the weeds out so it looks presentable, not that it looks too bad, just some weeds between the paving slabs and on the sides! So gotta pull them all out and then it'll look good again! Also got to plant 2 little bushes into some pots so we can bring them with us! 

What are you upto girls??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Ella I think it was on Sunday we posted a few mins apart but mine ended up on the previous page... I posted a pic of me and my exaggerated bump with a new art piece we bought at the festival! 
Oh yes Caitlyn I saw the pic of you and your girls night! Damn hot momma! and did you shave the side of your head? Love it! I wanted to for a while but too chicken! 
I hope you are all right about feeling baby! Can't wait til it's all the time! And in sure you'll feel it soon Ella! 
Welcome kristy! Now we have all the names sorted! So when are you testing?


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! Look at that bump! (I know you said you're leaning into it! :winkwink:) lookinh good!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Awe.. Your bump is just too cute!! Looking like you have a healthy bub! I brought some hpts yesterday am trying to wait until AF is late but I'm not liking my chances. Last night (I'm a few hours infront of you all) I had a really weird sharp but not painful twinge near my pubic bone?? I've never had it before.. But I don't want to symptom spot or anything..

Hope everyone is having a good week- so far ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

resist the poas and symptom spotting! when are you planning on testing... you have lots of willpower to wait til its late!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Don't really know the earliest I should/could test. With my first pregnancy I tested at roughly 11 dpo and it was bfp. I was only testing to convince me I wasn't pregnant as I was on the pill at this stage and needless to say it ended at exactly 8 weeks very suddenly.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I think 10 dpo is reasonable, i got mine at 11 dpo... But either way you can implant late etc but I think 10-12 is pretty tell tale.


----------



## Eltjuh

I got mine at 9dpo this time. With Lucas I got it at 10dpo and with my mc I got it at 11dpo (but I didn't test earlier that time, so might've got it earlier if I did!)

Ugh, I'm so tired! It's 7.46am here.... Lucas woke me up around 7am and I've still not totally woken up properly. Getting there though. Sitting on the sofa with a croissant and a glass of juice, but I'm reluctant to eat the croissant (that my lovely husband very kindly bought me yesterday) because last time I tried eating a croissant I started gagging and felt sick after! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh boo! That's me every day off! Barely get moving in the am! I really hope you ms kicks it soon cuz croissants are too good to waste! Lol soo tired! Looks like work isn't calling me in today... Woot! But boo for $


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Really hoping your ms goes away soon! I agree with Talia that croissants are too good to waste. 

Not wanting to symptom spot but have been having really bad reflux when dusk hits for the last 2 days and nothing I do seems to help it. I don't usually get reflux unless I have a hangover. 

Not a symptom but thought you all might like a laugh.. I've been doing and saying some really strange things these past couple of days like I went to the chemist to put a script in (for my sister) waited in line for 15 minutes to realise I had left my purse in the car. So I had to wait a further 30 minutes for the script. Today I've been talking to my DH in all jumbles (kind of like yoda but worse) and I even almost went to drink nail polish remover instead of the non-existant drink I had infront of me at the time :dohh::dohh:
But it was worth making my DH laugh I suppose. Feeling like a complete ditz though. :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah that's a pg sign for sure! I can't even speak in full sentences to oh, none of it makes sense, I make up words and all sorts of gibberish! And have no memory at all!! Do you watch big brother? One of the players accidentally drank nail polish last episode, just like it was a bottle of water!! Disgusting!


----------



## Naaxi

Kristy, the reflux is what tipped me off both pregnancies :) Definitely a good sign :) And the jumbled brain could be the beginning of preggo brain haha! Or it could be an indicator that you need more sleep  What do you do for work?

Ella, that sucks that the ms is hanging around. Omnom... I want your croissant but it doesn't go well with my cleaner eating I have been trying lol. And omgosh I saw the photo of Lucas using the fishfood for a track... what a clever boy! It made me laugh.

Talia, too bad it is such a poopy day on your day off... I have the day off of watching my neighbour's daughter as well, so I didn't have to wake at 6. Woo!

Sooooo... not sure if we are trying this month... the donor seems super busy (and so am I in the evenings) so may miss O


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Haha.. I just hope it doesn't get worse. No I don't, only watch what can be downloaded as I'm hopeless at remembering what time everything is on or even some days what time it is!

I am a petrol assistant for Woolworths Caltex. Not a huge fan but it's a job.
Hopefully you will still be able to have a shot at bfp this month it's gotta happen for you soon surely!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh two confirmed symptoms! Looking good! 
Yay for days off, I hope the clouds go away... I need to find this supplement my midwife recommended turns out I have a bit of a uti... No symptoms though... It's supposed to be good for clearing that up but I haven't been able to find it.. D-mannose...
Get those donations in!! You hafta!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I agree with Talia! You need to find some time for your donations!! We can't live without squinting at tests! :winkwink: And we want you to join us aswell!! :hugs:

I don't think it's MS, I think I've just gone off croissants, must be the texture or something, I took a bite and it was too dry for me to be able to eat it. If I chew anything more than a few times it makes me gag.... I just hope I'll like my croissants again soon-ish, cause I used to LOVE them!! 

Oh and yeah, Lucas thought it would be funny to empty the whole pot of fishfood on the floor.... and then decided it looked like a good track for his cars! :haha: 
Some good news today: hubby's dad has been to the new place and he said we don't need to change the carpets and the 'mould' in the extension and the toilet isn't actually mold, it's dog pee!! :dohh: At least it should be easier to clean. 
Sounds like my in-laws are going crazy cleaning in there though! We told them not to do too much, and my FIL just said: I'm not going crazy... and both me and hubby just said to each other: it's gonna be spotless in there, cause I know what his dad is like, his cleaning standards are not normal cleaning standards :haha: They're still army style cleaning standards and he seems to have slight OCD aswell :winkwink: So I guess we'll see what they've done when we get down there on moving day. We've finally managed to get a 2nd quote for moving and the people that were going to sort the financing for it have sent it off for approval. So hopefully we'll be moving next monday!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahha that's too funny about Lucas and the fish food! And yay about the clean house but I'd feel a bit bad if they went and did it all but you did tell them not to! Enjoy the little break! I'm gonna start working on the rocking hair we got, gonna paint it dark


----------



## Eltjuh

Thought I'd upload some pictures of the house, and that picture of the fish food :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Fishfood.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









House1.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 2









house2.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2









house4.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









house5.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eltjuh

There's the rest! 

We just got another call from Jay's parents that the boiler in the house is broken, so we won't be able to get hot water (until the council fixes it) and the floor in the extension is dirty because of a leak somewhere in the house..... Which they reckon is still there.... So we need to get someone out to come and fix those things for us! :dohh: Things are always so nice and easy for us :dohh: NOT!!! *rollseyes!*

Anyway we'll get there in the end!!
 



Attached Files:







house6.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 0









hous7.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0









house8.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice pictures! That fish food pic is awesome! My turn for an upload! Before and after 1 coat of paint! Loving it so far! What do you think!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it's nice the way it is with 1 coat of paint! Like the way the grain of the wood still shows through!! I say keep it like that!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I like the way the grain is too! But it def needs another coat on some places. Yay!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Oh wow. look at the fish food. At least he's creative O:)O:)
YAY! For clean house. Hope the move goes smoothly for you and its a nice experience. 

I like the one coat too. Love that you have a rocking chair. They're almost forgotten about over here; well at least with the people I know.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I think most ppl go for the gliders cuz that's what's sold. Oh was helping a friend move and he was gonna throw it out! And he stuffed it in the car and it is perfect! Kurtis was so happy with himself because he really wanted one!


----------



## BBWttc29

Even though I'm no longer part of this thread just wanted to say congrats to everyone on the progression of their pregnancies. Glad to see everything is going smoothly


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks for checking in! Hope things are going well for you, looks like you'll be testing in a few days! Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Naaxi

Ick! Sorry about the leak, Ella... how annoying. I sure hope you can figure it out, and soon! And that your move is seamless. If only I could be there to come help 

Talia, what a beautiful find! And the black looks awesome :) Derek wouldn't let me buy one I found at Value Village for 25 $ because we aren't pregnant yet and don't have room. Sigh. I'll never find another doe that cheap.

Kristy, how are you doing with no testing? Holding out?

Monae, thanks for checking in.

As for me... got a donation last night and will try to get another tonight. OPK is still relatively faint so no rush.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Boo Derek is a party pooper sometimes! But I'm happy you got your donation and another on the way! Keep it up! Lol


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I'm trying very hard to wait but I have just woken up on my 10 dpo and It's like they're calling me to test!!! :wacko:
I really want to wait another 2 days so I might just ignore them.

Yay! For the donation!! Hoping you get lots more and you get a bfp with a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yay for donation!! And still faint-ish OPK! That means you're getting them in in time!! :happydance: So exciting!!

We got told today that we can't have the electric cooker Jay's parents passed onto us a while ago in the new house, cause there's no connection for it!! :dohh: And apparently we're not allowed to decorate!! :growlmad: We're kind of considering doing it anyway, considering it says nothing about it in the tenancy agreement, so technically they can't say anything about it, cause they should've put it in the tenancy agreement. But Jay's dad said we should ask for permission :dohh: 
But a bit of good news, the in-laws are buying us a new cooker (a gas one!) so we will have something to cook with!! :happydance: Jay wasn't happy that his mum wanted to get us one and we both told her not to but well, we can't really stop her, so I guess we'll just have to live with it :winkwink: Jay is very bad at accepting help or 'charity' as he calls it!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol yeah I guess we will see :) How is your day going, ladies? I didn't have to watch Abby today so I have been cleaning my house like a crazy woman. Haha.

Yay for a new cooker, Ella! And sometimes you just have to sit back and say thank you for the help lol. My hubby is the opposite and will ask for loans from his mum who can't afford it.

Kristy! Did you keep strong? :) Sending bfp vibes your way :D

Oh heyyyy if I got pregnant this month, I would be due on my best friend's bday... and also four days after the year anniversary of my mc... how odd that would be.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm good, had bad morning with nausea and terrible gas pains at work... But it's better now! We're going to Rocky Mountain house for the weekend and I just got confirmation from our reservation saying we're allowed to bring the dog, which I was stressed about since our friend miscommunicated their dog policy and we didn't have anyone to watch her since Kurtis's parents are in BC... So that's a relief!


----------



## BBWttc29

No problem glad everyone is doing well im still trying to get my BFP but glad you guys are doing well. dh still doesnt have his meds so we will see


----------



## BabyDoll0077

My in laws are a bit like that Ella. They like to help as much as they can and my MIL has already warned me she's going to be worse once we do have a baby. She thinks that if she buys the world for our kids that it will make up for DH's grandparents.

Yes I kept strong and went to my sisters house all day so I wasn't tempted. Hehe..
It's back to work tomorrow so that (hopefully) should keep me distracted until AF is late. I'm starting to be "I'm probably not" so maybe I'll last.

The one year anniversary of mc hit me really hard this month but if you were due then maybe it wouldn't be so hard.?
Hoping you get to have more donations and get your bfp!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, when we said no to my MIL she was like, well it's too late (it wasn't yet, but all she had to do was pick the colour, which is why she rang us, and then click order!) I said to her: don't, we can get one ourselves (as she was getting is from one of those pay monthly websites which we're a member of aswell!) and she just said: no you're having a baby! Spend the money on my grandchild! :haha: I was like: well we don't need anything, unless it's a girl, then we're going shopping! :haha:

:haha: Kristy, I was like: I'm not pregnant! all the way through the 2ww and then the day before I got my bfp I started thinking: I might be... then the next day I just couldn't help myself, so as soon as hubby went out (cause I wasn't supposed to test until 4 days later!) I tested and it came up positive!! :happydance: Hubby didn't even tell me off for testing early when I told him! :winkwink:

Have fun this weekend Talia!! :flower:

That would be great if you were pregnant this month Caitlyn!!!! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

At least you have a nice one that wants to help out and be there. I've heard of some really rotten MIL's.
Are you hoping for a girl? Or you don't mind as long as its healthy.?

Everyone I know keep saying that the time you start thinking your not preg.. BAM! You are lol. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I'm very happy with my in-laws :) They're really nice and I'm very lucky! 

We're hoping for a girl, definitely, but I'd still be happy with another boy, as long as it's healthy. But would LOVE a girl! It would be my in-laws first granddaughter aswell, so it would be extra special! My MIL has wanted a granddaughter for ages, but hubby's sister has 3 boys and then we have a boy. So she would love a grandddaughter. Whereas in my family I had a boy first, then my sister had a girl and my other sister is due with her boy in November, so it doesn't really matter for my family :winkwink:
I'm a little scared sometimes that I might be disappointed if we find out it's a boy though! :blush: So I'm trying to convince myself it's a boy, but that scan picture with the nub makes me think it's a girl... but I know that's not totally accurate!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww it's so nice to have awesome inlaws! I like Kurtis's parents more than mine lol! And Caitlyn I forgot to mention that I think those dates are neat! It would be the nicest coincidence to get your bfp this cycle! 
I really hope we're both having girls Ella!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Gggrrrr my signature has been edited and I can't get my tickers back on my phone :(


----------



## Naaxi

You can get your tickers back on your phone, Talia. I do everything on my phone. You have to go to the bottom of thebump.com and click on standard view instead of mobile and then go get your ticker code. It is why I have mine under spoilers, though. I've been burned by them before haha. And Ella, you should be careful too.

When do you have your anomaly/anatomy scan, Ella? And are you still flip flopping, Talia?! I wanna know that I am right ;) Hahaha. :rofl: And Ella, did you keep all of Lucas' s clothes? Derek thinks I am crazy that I have saved everything, but if we have a boy, we have everything and even if we have a girl, they can pull off boy clothes. I think we're good aside from a handful of items in the beginning if it's a girl. I think the donor would be sad if it was a girl, though.

Kristy, good job holding out! I'm getting impatient to squint at some tests, though haha! 

Talia, I hope you have a good time at Rocky Mountain House! We are trying to find a place in Banff for Sunday night but they seem to be super full. I will have to call around, they need to have at least one person who needs to go back sunday to work the long weekend lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

I know, they did that to me once before with my signatures! I don't know why though, cause when you put them in they won't let you submit until it fits! So I don't know why they amend it again afterwards!! Took me ages to try and get this done, as I wanted to put a small ticker next to the little march monkeys circle, but it didn't let me!!! :dohh:

Yeah we've kept all of Lucas' clothes, I think some might need to be thrown out though cause there are some that have food stains in them that I can't get out! But I've just kept them so far anyway! Can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl cause I can't wait to go shopping if it's a girl :haha: 
We only have 1 thing for a girl and that's a pink snowsuit! Only cause my SIL bought it for us when we didn't find out what it was yet! We got most of Lucas' clothes (the small ones anyway) from her, same as most of the stuff we have, like changing mat, baby bath, moses basket. She was gonna get it back, but she decided to buy everything new for her 3rd baby so we just kept it! 

Caitlyn, did you do an OPK on the tuesday??? Cause it looks like you might've O'd then!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm sure I can get it but I'm at work and have to remake all my tickers... Not impressed and I see soo many that are bigger than mine! Argh annoyed! 
I'm really looking forward to leaving this weekend, work has been insane! Not fun! Can't wait to get away but so much stuff to do before then! Lol


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Oh I love all the little girl clothes. They're so pretty! Hope you get what You both want Ella and Talia.:flower:

Thinking of buying a bbt thermometer this weekend that way I can start temping when/if I get AF. I'll just need help reading it. Although I might miss a few as I'm going on my 4 week (late) honeymoon. Getting really excited!!:happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya temping isn't too hard to pick up as long as you don't freak out about each temp, even missing days is fine, you'll still see the big picture! 
AFM, got the call today to book shifts for the new job! Oct and Nov so far and mostly in my neighbourhood! It'll be so nice to be close to home


----------



## Naaxi

I didn't do an OPK on Tuesday but I never O thatvearly, and I am guessing my coverline will be 36.1, or around there. So Tuesday was probably just a blip. I couldn't temp or take an OPK this morn but I will take an OPK in a bit. 

Kristy, I quite like seeing the big picture of my cycles :) And it is fairly easy to get the hang of it. I read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and definitely recommend it to any woman, ttc or not :thumbup: It was very helpful.

And now your are both in second tri :) Time sure has flown! Glad you are both out of the danger zone :dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for 2nd tri!! :happydance: I'm glad I made it! I would like to feel pregnant though. I haven't really felt anything yet, at least nothing that made me go: that's definitely baby! (might have felt something last night when I was laying on my stomach in bed, trying to feel something :haha:) and there's no bump yet, can't even really feel my uterus when laying on my stomach, it doesn't feel like I'm laying on top of a little ball yet... I've been pretty down about it that I don't feel pregnant yet. And time seems to have slowed down again now that I've had my first scan! It started going fast from about 8 weeks and then after the scan it's just gone really slow again! :dohh:
Anyway, I'm sure I'll be moaning about getting this baby out soon enough :winkwink: 

How's everyone else??


----------



## Naaxi

Sigh... I forgot I had added a few mamas who were expecting around the same time as me and the one just showed up on my newsfeed announcing gender. Sigh. And donor has left again for the mountains. We are also going to the mountains, but they are staying in Canmore and we are in Banff. We will prob meet up for a bit but I doubt to get a donation lol...


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Oh Cautlyn it's hard when that hapens and being reminded like that isn't nice. 
I hope you and Talia have a nice weekend in the mountains.

Hmm.. So I caved and tested early. It was bfn. 
I'm going to wait and see if AF shows now. I haven't been thinking I am but tested any way. I'm still having bad reflux which occasionally causes me to vomit and have had sensitive nipples for a few days. My lower abdomin has been tender today but not cramping. AF is due in 2 days so I guess ill sit back and wait.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh Caitlyn! That must've been really hard to see! :hugs: hope you're ok!
Bummer you guys and the donor are both away again! You've had 2 donations so far though right? Maybe you can get some more in before O, after the weekend?

I just found out my sister was thrown a babyshower yesterday, by her friends, and i wasn't even invited! :(


----------



## Naaxi

Nah I only got one donation. The other fell through. Oh well. And aww, Ella, that's not cool. I wonder if she is planning on having one for just family, either before or after as a meet and greet? Still sucky that you weren't invited.

Talia, how are yah, hunny? Are you gone to Rocky House yet?

Kristy, thank you for your kind words. Sorry your test was negative, but youve got time yet. Did you use a frer? And have you ever had acid reflux so bad you vomitted before? That is a sign in my opinion :) What are you up to this weekend? 

Ella, have you listened to your little's heartbeat lately? I loved hearing Rowan &#9825; What else is new?

ETA: OPK is super + lol. My luck. On to September I guess...


----------



## Eltjuh

Nope I haven't listened to it lately, cause stupid me decided it would be ok to pack my doppler away after seeing the baby on the scan. And my pregnancy book is in a box aswell, so I've been kind of deprived :winkwink: 
Hopefully we can move soon so I can get them out again!

Ahw, bummer! I thought you had 2 donations and ofcourse again, the dark + OPK just as you're leaving! You need to tell Derek and the donor that you both are not allowed to go anywhere in the week or so around your O next month!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

He shouldn't be going anywhere next month, as his kids have school. The only thing that may intervene is if he chooses a job on a pipeline far away. But I don't forsee that in the near future. Fingers crossed haha.

And boo for packing the doppler away... ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah I can't wait to move and unpack it! :haha: First thing we'll do is use it! :winkwink: 

Hopefully you'll be luckier next month! Or maybe have a very lucky month this time! I haven't looked at your chart yet. Will have a look now!


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha my chart is pretty hopeless. Would be the best chance for a girl though if I did get knocked up on some miracle haha! But nope. I don't think it'll happen. Ah well... get more fitness in haha :)

So what's happening with you today?


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Caitlyn, no I've never had reflux that bad before. Yes I used a frer. I don't bother with the "cheaper" brands- here they're only $1-$2 cheaper. 
Yes there's still plenty of time! This morning I've woken up with terrible cramps so I think the witch is coming and if she does it means ill have my 2ww while we're on our honeymoon in the US :dance: So that should give me a pretty good distraction ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, I saw that you only had the donation 5 days before your +OPK. It might still happen! But I can understand you're not very hopeful! 

I'm not doing much today. Went to the playground with Lucas and his friends (and my mummy friends) yesterday, so today I'm just at home, doing nothing! - Boring!! *yawn*
Hoping we'll hear something about removals tomorrow so we finally know WHEN we're actually moving! I'm also organising a baby shower for a friend who's due on the 18th of September, but she (and her mw) reckons it's going to be early. Her daughter was early so it's likely! But ofcourse the baby shower kind of has to be done this week, cause I probably won't be here anymore next week! (I hope!)


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm temp was still low ish at 8am today. OPK still + and general uterine achiness now, so guessing I am ovulating now. But I am in the mountains and the donor is going home early, we didn't even meet up. Ah well. Next month :) Too bad I can't just go find a local "donor" *snort*. A lot of the guys here have aussie accents. Mmm...

And woo baby showers! I organized my own halvsies with my bff because she was too busy and broke to do it all. Lol. I don't think I will get another one unless it is a girl... it isn't customary here. Actually, I believe it is considered rude to have a second shower here, but I would prob do a meet and greet after bub is born and we are settled and anyone who wishes to lavish gifts certainly can :rofl:

Kristy, yay for distractions! Hubby and I never got to go on our honeymoon. Maybe one day :)


----------



## Eltjuh

No, we don't usually do babyshowers here. Well, it's starting to come over from the US a bit now! I never had one for Lucas, but I didn't really have any friends in the UK at the time! Met most my friends after I had Lucas, because I went to a breastfeeding support group to get me out the house!! :haha: I guess it depends on your friends whether you get a babyshower or not! We threw a babyshower for one of our other friends last year, but she had already had her baby by that time... Oh well!!  
I just wish I could make some cupcakes for the party, but ALL my baking stuff is packed away! So I might have to order some!

Me and hubby never went on honeymoon either. We kind of had a shotgun wedding in England and then a year later we had a wedding in Holland (the whole thing with flowers, cake, the dress, everything!) Just didn't have any money to do a honeymoon! So hopefully we can have a nice honeymoon at some point! Never actually been on holiday together either! We've been to Holland together before, but that doesn't really feel like holiday to me, as we just go to see my family and friends.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Boo for no donation! Your donor should work extra hard next cycle to make up for it though ;)

I love baby showers! They're becoming quite big here except the "new" thing is for men to go to them as well..?

I had planed my wedding for 3.5 years and we've been planing this honeymoon for 4 years. The honeymoon is costing double the wedding. We are getting re-married in Las Vegas on the honeymoon as we originally wanted to elope there bit out family's got in the way a little. But I am glad they did now because I get both lol.

AF never showed today so I'm hoping its not my body being mean and playing tricks on me.


----------



## Naaxi

So what day would you celebrate as your wedding, Kristy? And we have the option to include boys at babyshowers but they need to be different as guys don't enjoy most of the games and whatnot.

Ella, that sounds like a lot of fun though :) And mmm cupcakes :D

Okay so no clue what's up with my chart/body. Dunno if I o'd but if I didn't, then why the +OPK s?


----------



## Naaxi

Pretty sure I hear crickets chirping in here lol.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I got married on the 23rd of March 2013. It was the closest date to the day we met (24/03) we met 9 years ago.


----------



## Eltjuh

I got married on the 1st of may 2009 cause it was the first date available :haha: Hubby just found out he had to move about 130 miles away because of work and it was too far and expensive for him to travel back and forth to where I was working (and living) every weekend. I thought about renting a place closer to where he was going to live, but he would move in with me there anyway, so as we were already engaged (since valentinesday that year) we decided we might aswell get married a year earlier than planned so the army would give us a house, which was MUCH cheaper than renting our own place. So we just had a small ceremony in the registry office and then went to the pub for some drinks and lunch with our family. And went out for dinner with our parents in the evening. 

After that we had the whole big wedding thing in Holland on the 26th of June 2010 cause most of my family couldn't make it to our wedding in England, and we only had a small room for the ceremony there aswell, so I only had my parents and my sister who lives in England aswell there - the room was so small there wasn't even any space for her boyfriend, who is now her husband. We wanted to get married in Holland on the 28th of June cause we would've been together exactly 2.5 years, but they didn't do weddings on a monday! 


Anyways.... you know the cupcakes I ordered.... she sent me a fb message this morning saying: sorry to let you down, but my granddad has been taken to hospital so I have to go there straight away, so I was like: ok... well let's send her a message back, saying it's ok and hope he gets well soon! But I couldn't send a message back, and now when I look for her page it says it's either broken or it has been removed.... Which is kinda weird!! - right??? :shrug: Well, at least I hadn't paid for anything yet! 
And another good thing: my friend who the babyshower is for said she has gestational diabetes, so she wouldn't have been allowed to have the cakes anyway!! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm back but don't have time to reply! I'm all caught up but I have my CPR course this am!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey I know I said I caught up but I forget lol so sorry if I'm missing stuff! 
Boooo for crappy donor non meetups but good attitude about the extra working out before next cycle hopefully the fall routine will be the trick to getting back on track with donations and your bfp!!!! 
Ella I forget what's going on with your house but hopefully cleaning and move in is going well and you guys get settled. 
Nice wedding plans and stories... Wish I had some to share lol but maybe next summer will be the chance for us to tie the knot! Lol 
As for baby showers I don't think it's rude to have a second shower especially if its a different sex. My friend who's about 34 weeks who we went camping with, i offered to throw her one/ meet the baby. I'm pretty excited! She doesn't know but her mom and I are gonna make a surprise one! 
Ugh since I haven't done laundry from camping I had to wear some capris that were pretty tight on the bump and I swear its making me nauseous... Also nearly started crying watching the CPR video of the kid fainting at the park... Lol terrible hormones!


----------



## Naaxi

Those are awesome wedding stories :) I am still wondering though, if you ladies celebrate two anniversaries, or just the first one, or second? Lol. We are going to renew our vows in seven years, on our 8th anniversary, and our second "true" anniversary (we got married on February 29th), and the plan is to doit in Jamaica like we wanted our original wedding to take place there, but my mum couldn't afford it.

Talia, I remember that feeling but from earlier on with pants! I was in maternity pants with Rowan by 8 weeks, simply because anything snug on my tummy made me sick. And sorry you're having it bad with hormones, lol. :flower: Also, I hope you are right about next month. Looks like I o'd yesterday. Temp spike this am.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I'm only going to be celebrating my first wedding date. But ill also count the day we started dating- just not celebrate (halloween 2006- it took him 2 years to make me like him)

Talia I hope you get to do some washing soon and start feeling better. I hate feeling nauseous.

Ella- that worked out well then with the cupcakes. My friend who's 22weeks just found out that she has gestational diabetes which was expected as she had it with her first too.

Well, the witch showed today 2 days late so that makes my first cycle (from coming off bcp) was 23 days and this one was 24 days. I'm not really disappointed as now I can try temping-ordered a thermometer yesterday and I pick it up today :) also; now I can have a few drinks on honeymoon.


----------



## Eltjuh

We only celebrate our first wedding, as the other one was just a party really.... Like, there was nothing legal done, no ceremony at all. So we just go by when we ACTUALLY got married! Oh and yeah we sort of 'celebrate' the day we first got together, though nowadays (since we've been married) it's more like just remembering it :haha: Or maybe get each other a card... 
That's so funny (and cool) that you got married on the 29th of Feb!!! 

My belly has been hurting a little sometimes, yesterday it felt really really bloated, so much it hurt to walk. But I hadn't even had any dinner yet and hadn't really eaten anything for a while either, so it must've just been stretching or something. Think I might've felt baby move aswell, not 100% sure though!

And yeah, the whole cupcake thing worked out alright! I just think it's a bit weird that my friend didn't get tested for gestational diabetes until about 4 weeks before her duedate! Apparently she'd told them that she was feeling really tired/lethargic if she ate certain foods but they just said she was low on iron! I think it's kinda pointless for her now to really alter her diet as she is ready to pop! She's due on the 20th, but her belly really dropped since I last saw her (on saturday) so it might be born early! I bet on the 12th! :haha:
Well I bet on the 1st before and all our friends bet on dates before that, so all those dates have been and gone now so we had another little bet tonight! :winkwink:

Sorry to hear the witch got you Kristy!! (is it Kristy or Kirsty?? :shrug:)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, countdown is on again! Booked the anatomy scan in 3d for sept 20th! Eeee! Exciting! 

K, glad your cycles are staying pretty regular since bcp... Mine were all over the place eventually evening out to 35 ish days


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Ella that does sound kind of pointless and the doctors should have listened to her earlier and tested earlier. I hope you win the bet ;) and it is indeed Kristy. But I don't mind being called Kirsty or Any of the similar names. I just go with it lol.

That's really exciting for you Talia!!! I love the 3D scans! My sister had one a few years back. They show everything!


----------



## Naaxi

Wait so are you finding out the sex, Talia? :D

And yeah, the first day you get married makes the most sense to me. We have only had one anniversary, but the plan is to have small date nights on the off years and a party on leap year :) We just wanted to mess with friends so we waited 4 years for leapyear to come around heehee. We were just going to do it at midnight on some random day, so no one would know which day to wish us a happy anniversary, but then we thought of leap year... much more fun heehee.

Ella, that is odd about your friend. They do routine checks here, but I forget when. Around 18 weeks I think... Dont quote me on that. I could be way off haha! And i am sorry your tummy is feeling off :( But hopefully you can feel your little wiggler soon and knoe for sure it is her! ;)

Kristy, sorry AF got you. :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh why are you doing a 3D scan so early??? Obviously it's upto you, but you get a much better picture when they're a bit older! I had one at 24 weeks with Lucas but if it wasn't for my parents being over and us wanting them to be there when we got it done I would've waited till about 30 weeks, as baby's have much more fat then and look much more baby-like. I've seen someone's pictures of when their baby was about 12 weeks I think and they looked pretty alien like and weren't actually very nice to look at! 
Unless you get the 3D part for free, then you might aswell :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Heyo! Yes the 3d is for free, so it is just the anatomy scan... I just casually asked Kurtis because his aunt told me that the other locations offer it and he said ya actually I think the 3d is kinda cool! Hahah flip flopper! Holding on strong with the gender and both our moms might come so they'll doubly make sure of no peeking lol! And I guess Ella if they still look a bit skinny etc Kurtis might be a bit happier not knowing 'exactly' what they look like, a lot can change from 18 weeks to birth! We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah see, that's alright then! I just can't help but think people waste their money when they are anywhere before 24 weeks and spend loads on going on for a 3D scan!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya true even googling some of them, you're right some of them are very odd looking! I'm even wondering if we should reschedule to closer to 20 weeks :s


----------



## Naaxi

Derek loved seeing Rowan in 3D but I think it was around 32 weeks. But I will definitely do it again.


----------



## Eltjuh

If we had the money to do it we'd definitely do it again aswell. Plus we got a dvd with our package, that's the only way of getting a dvd of your scan - paying for a private one!
At the time whenever you were pregnant (with your first at least) you got a grant, right around 24 weeks, which was like £150 I think, we used that money for it! But they stopped doing that now, you know government and their budget cuts! :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay free money! We have a child tax benefit but I can't remember what it works out to. I'm not sure we'll pay for a private 3d scan or not. Probably depends on how this one goes I guess! 
I'm going to be in a painting frenzy today, finishing off the rocking chair, finally! And starting a new project, painting sm lion king canvasses that will eventually each have a letter spelling out his/her name! A lot harder than it seemed at first lol I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Here once you have registered a birth you get $5,000 in fourghnightly payments. Used to be a lump sum but too many people were blowing it on tv's, etc instead of baby items. I personally believe it should be given out in gift vouchers for chemists, baby shops, etc..

And if your a "high risk" pregnancy then they give you 3d scans all the time. My sister had them every 2 weeks from 20 weeks all free!!! If you go privately they start at $150- from memory. Big jump from 3 years ago they were almost $500 for basic package. 

Hope your having fun painting Talia!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow that's pricey I think here the basic package is 75-100$... We'll see! we'll probably get anxious and want an extra peek before the big day! 
Question, if you guys remember the rocking chair, the four slats that are wider on the back... Would it be cute or tacky to do different animal prints on each only where it's wide?... Giraffe, leopard, zebra and like elephant skin... ?? Honest pls... :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Our 3D scan cost us £160 in the end... we had pre-booked it and paid for it, but then we decided to upgrade, as hubby wanted the bigger package! :haha:
We got a 10 minute dvd (which was a mixture of 2D and 3D), 4 sepia 3D pictures, 4 black&white 3D pictures and a little frame for one of the pictures :flower: It was really nice!! 


Not sure about the animalprints... I don't think I would do it, personally, but it's totally upto you! But to be honest I'm not a big fan of animal prints anyway...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya as I was painting the second coat I decided against it... I wanna use this rocker for each kid and maybe even pass it on who knows! The second coat looks great!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Here ladies! Canvasses so far! Pretty proud for my first ever real painting project! Wee!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OurLilFlu

3 more after simba... Rafiki, timon and pumbaa and the 3 hyenas


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks cool!! :) Well done!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Looks awesome!! :)

I got my bbt thermometer today :) it finally arrived!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks guys! Yay for temping and where the heck is Caitlyn?


----------



## Naaxi

Lol sorry. Been lurking but not posting. Beautiful painting of Nala, you did an awesome job :D And glad you decided already cause I would have said do the animal print heehee. Can always paint over it as it is passed down. But black is fine too, just find an animal print blankie to hang off the back or throw pillow if you want to make it fit in.

So I got a new vacuum and a push mower and I couldn't be more excited HAHA! You know you're getting old when... ;) And I removed the big dip yesterday in my temps and that puts me at 4dpo, which I already knew. So yep. Boring me... and I am kinda hoping it didnt work this month... cause I got tattooed for the first time in three + years yesterday lol. But 3dpo I wouldnt have even implanted, so not much risk there... And because Rowan is nearly two, I felt the risk to him was minimal. I'd still wait until well after the first bday of the next to do it again, but I havent been feeling hot emotionally lately, so this helped. :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm planning to make cushions for the chair out of the fabric we use to match etc haven't decided yet but greens and browns and animal print are in the mix! I'm excited to finish the rest of the characters! Yay tattoo!! What did you get? I wouldn't be too worried about the timing of it... Again if its a bfp most ppl don't know for weeks... Work is such a shit show today I'm mad I didn't take another day off lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh... i'm getting way too excited... was looking at nub pictures (for girls) and there was 1 that looks exactly like ours on the 12 wk scan, all the rest look quite similar and they have all been confirmed girl aswell! 
I'm starting to really think/hope this is a girl, but i really shouldn't get my hopes up!

6 more weeks till we find out! Caitlyn, i remember you asking if i had a date for 20wk scan yet, i do (15th of oct) but that's at this hospital here. She made it just in case.... though we will have moved by then!

Just had a thought, maybe if i'm lucky i'll get another scan after we've moved, cause they might wanna do their own measurements or own checks and i should be coming up to 16 weeks by then (by the time we've moved and gotten a new doctor and midwive) so we might be able to tell then! Fingers crossed! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Exciting stuff! I have no idea how the nub stuff is even seen I don't think any of mine showed it... Skull theory I'm leaning girl for us... But I'm no good at that type either lol wait and see!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh emm geeee! Just had to share just finished the simba and it turned out even better! I think I'm getting the hang of this painting thing!!! Excited!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oops forgot to hit upload in my ecstaticness! Have a good night everyone!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Chirp chirp! Our thread was silent for 24 hrs :'(


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Oh wow!! That Simba painting looks awesome!!!!!!!

Sorry I was quiet. I went out and had a few drinks with a few girl friends. It's amazing how many want to catch up before you go away lol. I've got a few more coffee dates tomorrow and Tuesday. 

Hope all is well with everyone!! Xx


----------



## Eltjuh

My friend text me this morning that she had a little girl! - Born within 1 hour from the first contraction!!! :O So quick!! 
It was her 2nd though, so I guess that helps :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow that's a quick delivery!!!! Eek!


----------



## Naaxi

Yikes! I had a quick delivery with Rowan and that was scary... but at least it was her second and she'd done it before. Awesome Simba painting, Talia :) Will look so awesome with a letter next to it too.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks! Ya it would be scary, 0-100mile/hr labour! Gonna do another one tonight I think!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, she said she had been having cramps on friday, so I thought they were contractions. Her midwife said they were either cramps from strain on her ligaments cause she still picked her 3 year old up, or contractions. When I asked her how things were on saturday she said nothing happened yet and then sunday morning I got the text that she had her baby girl (it was a surprise, as baby didn't want to reveal itself :winkwink:) and that it was 1 hour from first contraction until birth. But maybe the other cramps were contractions aswell or maybe she had contractions that she didn't feel?? Cause something must've been working on dilating her cervix, cause that doesn't just happen in an hour! (I don't think, anyway)
But still, for her it would've felt like only an hour so it must've been quite scary. Especially if you expect to have to wait much longer and then suddenly you're pushing that baby out! 
I don't even know if she went to hospital or not... she may not have had time! :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I wonder if she made it!! There is such a thing, in medical terms its. Called a precipitous delivery if the whole labour process is under 3 hrs. Puts your at higher risk for bleeding and usually a lot worse tears come with it.. Like in Caitlyn's case I believe. Yay for a girl surprise! 
Ella have you started having those vivid dreams yet? Lately I've been having all sorts of dreams. Tonight's was really long and drawn out. We were going camping so Kurtis had picked out an SUV and a camping trailer at a dealership and when I went to pick it up I went for a test drive and when I came back these two guys had bought like a semi and when I got out they were trying to back out but they nearly pinched me between my vehicle and their big truck so I yelled out and they just kept circling my vehicle... It was like their trailer wrapped around in a big circle... And then the guy got out and he said something like if you're gonna whine here and he grabbed the two ends of the trailer (?) and basically used them as a nut cracker on my camper! It just crumpled! The rest of the dream was dealing with the dealership and whatnot but it was so real lol I was so upset cuz I was still pregnant and there was no way we could afford this new vehicle and wrecked camper :'(

Sorry for the long dream story but I thought it would be entertaining! I feel like I'm not getting very good sleep cuz I'm constantly in dream mode! 
And Ella I think I saw you post about maybe feeling baby... I'm having the same issues, I can't tell if it is or just gas. I even tried to feel from the outside and I got a pop but still kinda feels like a gas bubble! I want proper jabs! 

How's everyone else? Anything going on cycle wise or not? Any plans in sept!?


----------



## Naaxi

I didn't know there was a name for my quick delivery! And yeah, I tore all the way up and down cause Rowan was in such a rush. It was scary for me at two hours, so I can only imagine what one hour would be like. We barely made it to the hospital that is five minutes drive away, so I'd be surprised (and impressed) if she made it to a hospital, seeing as she probably wouldn't have had time to find a sitter either.

Talia, crazy dream! Lol. I remember a few of mine from being pregnant, they are definitely entertaining. I hate when you get bullied in a dream though... I had a nightmare that was so vivid (not during pregnancy) that I still remember the entire thing and what this crazy guy looked like wearing my brother's face as a mask. Shudder. I made him call me asap when I woke (at 3 am, he didn't wake up until 6 or so) just to make sure that he was fine.

Kristy, what's going on with you? 

So not sure what my chart/body is doing... temp spiked today. And ff isn't sure if I oed when it says I did anymore cause the temps are lowish so it is dashed lines. I dunno. Had some sort of ewcm mixed with creamy yesterday... checked an opk just to make sure I wasn't ovulating again (or for the first time if I didn't and body just geared up). I dunno what the spike means... hmm... probably nothing.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think your O day is still right... Not sure what the spike is all about.. After my bfp my temp shot up, but that might be a little too hopeful! You never know! Give it a day or so it might just be a random one! I feel so tired dreaming all these dreams it's annoying


----------



## Eltjuh

I know my friend had her mum come over on saturday, so maybe she was still there and took care of her LO. I guess I'll find out on friday! Me and Lucas are going to go see them, as we're moving on saturday (FINALLY!!!) so we have to go and say goodbye, seeing as she's like my best friend here and Lucas really likes Lily aswell (Lily is her LO).

Anyway, I've had quite a few crazy dreams, but not really had anything that seemed really real and made me upset.... I remember having a dream once, when I wasn't pregnant, I dreamed that hubby (before he was hubby) cheated on me and I literally woke up crying and called him in the middle of the night!! :dohh: Couldn't stop thinking about it, eventhough he told me he loved me and he wouldn't do anything like that! :haha: 

Intrigued to see what's going to happen with your temp Caitlyn!! :thumbup:


----------



## carrie84

Hi ladys
Sorry I havent been keeping in touch.. have had a horrible few weeks so was being a hermit!! Im on my 3rd course of antibiotics for uti... vomiting everything i eat and with the boys going back to school just really had my hands full... 
so went to see OB/GYN 10 days ago for 2nd uti.. scanned me said i was 4w5d everything looks fine too early for HB... i thought i was farther along... so she wanted to see me again today to check uti and scan to check growth cos of high risk of MC due to uti's!!! 


AND 2 LOVELY HEALTHY HEARTBEATS!!! 6W4D WE'RE HAVING TWINS...:shock:

they look fraternal but unsure as of yet will probably know for sure by 12 weeks 

hope everyones well x x x


----------



## OurLilFlu

What?!?!?! Twins?!?! Congrats!!! So glad you updated us with that lovely news!! 

I've had a UTI for a little while no, assymptomatic but my midwife doesn't seem too concerned. I've been given some supplements and some naturopath terrible tasting stuff for it... It's so gross I might have to switch to antibiotics just so I can get them down


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, congrats!!! Maybe that's why you've been more prone to uti then?? 
Must be cool to find out it's twins, though I'd probably have freaked out a little if I was having twins! 

Congrats though!! :)


----------



## Naaxi

carrie84 said:


> yep hoping for a lil princess :pink: but once its healthy i dont really mind!! they would all love a little sister too so im praying!!
> :twingirls: would be even better!!! my mum had twins and my grandmother had triplets!!:thumbup:

Hey Carrie!! Congrats!! And maybe it is the twin girls you were joking about before! :D Either way, I am so pleased for you!


----------



## Naaxi

Oh and Ella, I am glad you're finally moving!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh yes and hooray for the real move!!! Yay new house!


----------



## carrie84

We were so shocked!!! ill post scan pics tomorrow.... thanks ladys talk to you all soon x x x

oh and hope the move goes well and stress free x x


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Wow! Carrie, twins are awesome!! Congrats!!!!!!

Yay!! For the move Ella!!!!!!!! It's finally here!!!

Sorry for being quiet. I'm finding that I have so much to do and so little time!! We leave for the US tomorrow and still haven't packed yet!! :dohh::dohh:
Anyways. Pp and ff have changed my O date to the 14th so I shouldn't be O'ing while on an airplane with conflicting thoughts about the mile high club lol.

Hope all is well!!! Xx


----------



## Naaxi

Lol omgosh please join the mile high club just because? Hahaha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ahahah that would be hilarious... Fancy the name Boeing? Hahaha


----------



## Naaxi

Or Qantas? (The airline out of Australia) :rofl: I fully support your mile high aspirations... especially if they lead to a pregnancy, as that would be a hell of a story. :rofl:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah agreed!! You never know, might be so fun you just relax and the :spermy: find their way... Or you're just too nerve wracked to be caught by the flight attendants :lol:!!!! 
I still say do it!


----------



## Eltjuh

:rofl: You girls make me laugh!! I agree with Talia and Caitlyn though! :haha: Join the mile high club.... much better story than ours... both our babies were conceived in our bed... boring!! :winkwink:


So I just got home from the shop.... Lucas and I went home on the bus and this little boy next to Lucas was eating 2 biscuits (ones that Lucas loves!!) so Lucas was looking at them and he said: Mine!! :haha: But then... as I looked back at Lucas he was holding 2 of those biscuits in his hands - the little boys mum had given them to him!!!! :dohh: 
I was like: NO Lucas!! so I made him give them back (ofcourse!!!) 
Why do people (especially mums) think it's ok to give someone else's child food?? Someone they don't even know?? I don't get it!! 
You wouldn't let your child take food from a stranger so why offer it to a stranger's child?? :growlmad:
Really don't understand that!! 
I'm sure the biscuits were perfectly fine, but it's the principle! - This is not the first time this has happened on the bus either! Though I think the last time I was actually asked if he could have it instead of them just handing it to him!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow no kidding!! ESP with allergies being so rampant! That's really surprising to me and that would be something I'd be pissed about just on that principle, let alone letting mom decide what her kid is allowed to eat etc...


----------



## Naaxi

I would be so annoyed. I have offered to other mums to share Rowan's snacks before, but it was their choice, not their child's. My biggest pet peeve with strangers is when thy touch Rowan though. Especially his face. I don't know where your hands have been!! It was worse when he was newborn, but people still do it, and every time it shocks me. Can I rub my hands on YOUR face?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh yuck! What is wrong with ppl! Yuck I better be prepared to smack em around!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Weeee my friend has been texting me today and we're pretty sure she's lost or is starting to lose her plug! She's had over 10 days of prodromal labour so I'm excited that things are actually moving along now. She was 2cm last Thursday and its her second so hopefully in the next few days the stubborn girl is here! Love being the 'nurse friend' hahaha


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah I hate it when people touch Lucas aswell! They don't usually touch his face, but like give him a hand or something (especially when he was smaller and he would just randomly grab onto it if someone would reach out) I think touching a child's hands might actually be worse than their face considering they stick their hands in their mouth... 
But yeah I was pretty annoyed that she did that!
My friend said: do you never take any food from strangers?? And I was like: uhm... NO!!! she said she does! (she's got 2 kids, hopefully she doesn't give it to her kids!) Around this area especially I wouldn't take anything from a stranger, cause a while ago there was this person going round mcdonalds giving juice to kids which turned out to have bleach in it!! But even if that didn't happen I still wouldn't take any food from strangers! 

Speaking of allergies, my friend told me that someone on the bus gave her son a croissant once and he had a bad lactose intolerance at the time... I think he's grown out of it now (if you can??) So yeah, you never know if a child is allergic!


Oooh that's exciting Talia! Hopefully she'll have her baby soon! Though losing your plug can happen quite a while before giving birth, but you never know! At least it's a good sign!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm hoping for her that its sooner rather than later since she's been in so much pain and in and out of the hospital for weeks for an infection and for labour pains etc... She's 39+ so fingers are crossed that this pregnancy is soon to be over for her


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hahahaha!!!!!!! We got on our first flight (Brisbane to Sydney) and he was asking about it lol.

Wow! I've never seen strangers give food to kids here- but I guess that's cause I don't have any yet. I'm a huge germ-a-phobe (hates germs) and the thought of people touching my "future" kids or my nieces and nephews really freaks me out!!!! It's just gross!!

Ooh! I hope your friend has her baby soon Talia! It's very exciting when it all starts progressing.


----------



## carrie84

ooohhhh hope she goes real soon!! and i agree mile high club all the way!! 
i wasnt too bad with the whole touching thing with my 1st 2.. i was only 17 & 19 having them and i dont think i was as aware then!! the food thing has always been my big thing..
my eldest had a restricted diet due to GERD....
hope everyones well x x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! She did have her little girl at about 4 this morning. She text me around 1030 that they were leaving for the hosp after an hour of 5 min apart contractions. 1130 she was 3-4... So went pretty quick after that! Maria Isabelle ! Cutie! Next is my October friend!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay! It's so nice when your friends or family have babies! 
My sister's SIL is due in October I think, and my sister (same sister) is due on the 1st of November! 

Just a question to you, as the 'nurse-friend' Talia, do you know whether it's common to have prodromal labour with subsequent pregnancies if you had it in your first?? I didn't know what prodromal labour was, but when I googled it (after you mentioned it) it seemed kinda similar to what I had with Lucas. Though my contractions did get closer together and worse over time and the didn't really stop - maybe they stopped at night, as I was able to sleep....so not sure. But I started contractions on thursday and didn't have Lucas until sunday, so it sounds like it could've been prodromal labour I guess.... :shrug:
Anyway, hope it won't happen again this time!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I don't know if its a recurrent thing... They're different than BH but yes can still come and go for days before birth... Zee didnt have that for her first and this time was 12 days of it... I think it just varies...


----------



## Naaxi

Congrats to your friend, Talia :) I had one newborn posted on fbook yesterday, and my mum's oldest friend's step daughter is going in to labour now. Lots of babies.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yuppers! I think I have one friend left for this year then I have a friend due a few weeks before me and one 4 weeks after!


----------



## Naaxi

Nice :) I don't know of anyone else who is pregnant at the moment. Derek's sister lost the baby a few weeks ago, and she was all I knew.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no that's terrible.. Ya the friend after me announced a few days ago... Exciting! She found out two days before her mom passed away... How sad but she sees it as a piece of her mom that stayed with her which is sweet!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, that is sad. I hope her mom knew. 

Eurgh I have to take Rowan for his 18 month shots (even though he is almost 2... oops!)


----------



## Eltjuh

Naaxi said:


> Aww, that is sad. I hope her mom knew.
> 
> Eurgh I have to take Rowan for his 18 month shots (even though he is almost 2... oops!)

Ha, that's like Lucas... I'm still waiting for a letter for his 2yr development check (standard thing they do here) and he's 2.5 :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

So, not that it is a shock, but AF started yesterday, CD9... so only an 8 day LP this time around :/ Not sure what to do. I'd like to go talk to my doctor about it... but I will be annoyed if she doesn't take me seriously.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd go see your doctor if I were you. You said you wanted to get checked out if you didn't conceive this cycle and you would like to try progesterone. Maybe it's a good idea to just go see her and see what happens! You might be surprised! I mean, look at me, we went to the doctor to get a sperm test and got offered it without even asking! :shrug: So you never know! (I never felt like our doctor was really taking us seriously either)

It's upto you ofcourse, but it can't hurt can it? 
:hugs: Hopefully she'll be nice and help you out though!!

And sorry AF started, but I guess you were expecting it! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'd def go and talk to her... That LP is pretty short... It would be nice to get some answers


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I guess I should. Sigh. Doctors, eh?

Anyways, how are you ladies?! 17 and 15 weeks!! So awesome :D I want bump pics!


----------



## Eltjuh

No bump here yet... I've taken a picture though, cause I've only got a 12 week one! 

First is 12 weeks, the other 2 are 15 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







12 wks.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0









CAM01151.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0









CAM01152.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eltjuh

I've just noticed there's a little bit of a difference, but I'm not sure if that's just me gaining weight or if it's baby! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'll have to post one ... I haven't taken any yet! Oops! I didn't want to at 12 cuz I was so bloated and it never changed and now I think my bump is noticeable so it's too late for a before pic lol... 

Man was I a rage-a-holic today... Didnt act on it but holy I was just bubbling up a rampage of irritating feelings for no real reason. I think I caught myself growling in the elevator headed to sign in at work... So angry lol gladly it's passed lol


----------



## Eltjuh

I was the same yesterday! I went to my friend's house to see the baby and on the way back lucas was really annoying me, cause he was tired but he wanted to walk so i kept having to tell him to keep walking cause we'd miss the bus home. In the end i put him in the buggy. At the busstop they show what 10 buses are coming next, but none of them were the one we needed, so i decided to walk roundthe corner to get a different one. Waited 10 minutes for that bus, only for it to just drive past cause it was full... so i decided to walk to another busstop where you can see both buses i could take so i could pick which ever would be first... then got on the bus (this was about 45 minutes after leaving my friend's place) then this old lady got on the bus and was taking forever! To get her money out to pay for the bus..... argh! So yeah, i wasn't happy haha... doesn't help when you have a tired moany 2 yr old with you either!


----------



## Eltjuh

So it's moving day today. Me & Lucas are on the train (he's currently asleep on the chair next to me with his head on my lap). On the last train now (out of 3) and then we need to walk another 20 minutes to the house. Hubby and FIL should already be there by now, as they went together on the van/lorry. But they have to go back to the old house as we couldn't fit everything in at once! :dohh: i knew that was gonna happen but Jay insisted that it would fit! :haha: i'm right again! I always tell him i'm always right :p haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahahah yay moving day!!! They never believe us though right! Always gotta do it their own way!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hope the move went well! Now for unpacking! Joy! 

Just wanted to tell you guys the story of my trip last night... Lol 
I took a pretty big biff last night :( we walked to get ice cream with Kurtis's parents and on the way back I was jogging with the dog and circled back up to them and Kurtis called her so she sped up, I kept up with her until she ran right past Kurtis and to his parents who were a few feet behind. Since I thought she'd stop at Kurtis I started slowing down when I got yanked by the leash and couldn't get my feet back under me fast enough, splatted right there face first on the pavement and winded myself pretty good. Scraped my elbow the worst and my thigh and foot, put a hole in my shorts pocket where my phone was. Kurtis was soo worried but I was just banged up. Checked up on bub when we got home with the Doppler and hr was fine but took a bit to find since I think it got shook out of its regular spot! It's moments like those I'm glad I got to borrow it, Caitlyn! Thanks again! Probably saved me a trip to emerg cuz Kurtis wouldn't believe me that I was fine! 
Sigh I'm sure ill be sore today, silly me!


----------



## Naaxi

Oh no Talia! So glad that you and bubs are okay! And glad that you borrowed the doppler as well :) That mustve been scary. I biffed it while pregnant with Rowan, but it was earlier on, I might have been around 8 weeks? Stepped off the bus on to black ice. Definitely a scary thing. :hugs:

Yay for having moved!! But boo on all the trains you need to take. Ick. Rowan usually sleeps if we need to bus long distances, thank goodness. And I see a difference in your bump!! &#9825;&#9829;

So I am now qualified to sell sex toys hahaha! I led my first Passion Party last night to a room full of complete strangers that my boss set up for me lol. But it was fun, they were so awesome. But anyways, that is why I was absent this weekend... been kinda stressed about that.


----------



## Naaxi

Af finally took a hike :) How are you ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry I've been AWOL.... As you know we moved on saturday. Didn't stop until about 11.30pm Hubby and his dad had to take 2 trips to get everything over to the new house - we had more stuff than we thought!!! :haha:
They didn't come back from their 2nd run until about 10.30 so we unloaded the rest of the stuff and then basically went to bed. I got some boxes unpacked in the time hubby and his dad took to go back to the old house and load up the van again.
Kept getting told off by my MIL though for lifting things. :blush: 
Baby seems fine though, we heard the HB again (finally, after not having heard it for 3 weeks!!! cause the doppler was packed away) on the first morning we woke up in this house (so sunday). 
Then sunday we just unpacked and unpacked and unpacked some more all day, didn't stop till about 11pm. Then yesterday we walked to the nearest town to get some things sorted and have a look in the shops. On the way back we dropped into the GP's surgery to get registered. And then got back home at about 5.30pm and didn't stop unpacking more until about 11pm again! Hubby did most of it though I kinda just sat there talking to him, cause I was tired and really couldn't be bothered!
This morning I sorted Lucas' room and our bedroom out whilst hubby was working on the last boxes downstairs. So we're almost done now finally!! 
We still want to decorate but we'll have to do that bit by bit, cause of money. We got some pretty cool space bits for Lucas' room yesterday though! Obviously we're going with a space theme in his room.

Anyway, they gave me a phone number for the MW at the GP's yesterday, as they said it was self-referral, but I can't seem to get through. I've rung them about 4 times now, the phone just keeps ringing!! 1 time it gave a busy tone, so I'm guessing they're around... but I don't know why it keeps ringing so long all the other times!! Pain in the ass that they're so hard to reach! Unless they gave me the wrong phone number?? :dohh: 
I'm gonna be 16 weeks aswell on friday, so I'm supposed to have an appointment soon! 

Anyways, enough chat about me/us. How are you girls???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow I'm impressed you guys got that some so fast. I know when we move we'll probably have a room a boxes we won't touch for ages! Well done. Silly that the MW don't have an answering machine! My intake with the midwives was through an email application! Lol 
Glad that AF is gone Caitlyn! Onto the next cycle! Have you set anything up with doc before O? Hope so!! Congrats on the Passion Parties. My good friend is a consultant and our childhood friend who now lives in the states is like trainer or manager for them! She gets to go on trips with the company all the time because her sales as astronomical!


----------



## Eltjuh

We're all done now!! Even hoovered afterwards! 
My back is hurting now though!! 
Glad it's all done, and can't wait for dinner now, cause hubby is making a nice chicken thingy (either chicken breast wrapped in bacon with cheese in it or chicken breast in a sauce with mushrooms and onions I think it was). And we're having some spinach and ricotta tortellini with it aswell! Bet I'm gonna be stuffed afterwards (usually am if we eat something like this, which isn't very often!)

Glad AF is gone Caitlyn!! Do you reckon you'll be able to get better timed donations this month?? At least you were able to keep doing your exercise the past month! :thumbup:


----------



## Naaxi

I kinda got discouraged with the exercise. And I am going to wait one more month to talk to the doctor's. The donor should be around in theory... I guess we will see lol. He is gone this weekend but I am hoping he is around the week after. I'm getting fed up :( Enough about boring me though.

Glad you did so much unpacking and got 'er done, Ella :)I'm like Talia... heck, we still have a basement of unpacked boxes.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well hopefully next week will be opportune for many donations! I think it's good to do one more cycle and see if it was maybe a temporary thing before you see the doc! And here! Finally got a decent bump pic in the dress I'm wearing to a wedding this sat! And you can see my gross elbow is healing up a bit!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow, bump is growing!! Nice picture Talia!!

And hopefully you, Caitlyn, can get some donations in around O-time this time!! :flower:


We've lived in a house that had been half packed away for the past.....uhm.... 9 months or so, so we're happy that we can finally have everything out again! There are some boxes that have been stuffed under the stairs in a cupboard, cause they've just got rubbish in it! 
At the moment we're deciding on paint colours and had a look through some shops on what we want to buy to decorate the house. Just got some nice bits for Lucas' room. His room is gonna be a space-theme, bought him a rocket shaped cushion, there are matching curtains and matching bedding which we still want to get (they're quite expensive though, mainly the curtains!) Then we bought him a lampshade with some robots and rockets and stars on it and a little rocket nameplate for his door. And we got some glow in the dark stickers, shaped like moon, stars and planets to put on the wall! :happydance: Can't wait for his room to be done, it'll look so nice! 
And we're going with a purple colour for our bedroom, for which we only really need to paint 1 wall, buy an ottoman (nice purple one) and put some shelves up. Possibly buy a chest of drawers or something like that at some point, but that's not too urgent at the moment.
And for the living room we're going with a nice greeny colour on 1 of the walls and we've already got some green ornaments to go with it and we want to buy some curtains (with matching cushions aswell). Can't wait till it's all done, cause it'll look really nice and we've never actually been able to do any of our houses up, as we knew we wouldn't be there for very long and we had to return it in the same state (colour wise) so we never bothered!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay I love starting fresh and picking things out that are your own! Exciting!
Speaking of which we might be doing the same sooner rather than later. We're going to go look at a house my parents put an offer on and if we like it they'll sign and sell the place we're in now. After some renos and some time to save a bit more we'll buy it from them! Could be out of here pretty soon! It's a very spur of the moment thing so we're still in shock but with the renters ( we have renters in the basement) lease up in nov and baby on the way there's no time to lose!


----------



## Naaxi

Ella, that sounds awesome. Glad you're making it a home :) And I love the space theme, that is awesome! My little sister's room will probably be space themed. Are you going to do some real constellations?

Talia! Look at that baby belly!! And I am so excited for your possible house acquiring! Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Nah, we're just doing a 'wave' of stars/planets across one (maybe 2) of his walls.


----------



## OurLilFlu

So we went and looked at the house. It needs a bunch of work but it'll all come together. Papers were signed so hopefully it all goes through. My dad seems to be wanting to do all the cheapest of cheap renos which we want to talk to him about since why would we put something we don't like in just to redo it in a few years... It's silly and if we're the ones living in it and eventually buying shouldn't we get a say? Hopefully it all goes down ok. It's on one of the main roads which kind of sucks but it's walking distance to 3 schools really so that's pretty awesome. Timeline seems closer to January my dad thinks. Possession would be oct 15 then some time for the renos. I think we can be in before Xmas but who knows...


----------



## Eltjuh

Sounds cool! Main thing you want for when baby is here would be a back garden. That way it's not so bad being on the main road! I really love having a garden (though our new one is a mess! but since it's gonna get colder now we won't do anything about it until next year!)
Wish we could buy a house, it would be so nice to do everything up the way you want it without having to worry about turning it back to the way it was or you could rip out walls and change things but you can't do that in a rental place. The only thing we changed here 'structurally' is taken the double doors off - they went from the living room to the dining room, but you couldn't open them all the way so they'd be flat against the wall and we don't wanna close them anyway so it's much better like this, as they just got in the way!

But yeah, definitely speak to your dad, maybe you can agree on doing something you both like.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it has a nice yard, it'll be under a few feet of snow til march at least lol I'll find the link for you guys so you can see... The floors are all ripped up but the bones are good lol!


----------



## OurLilFlu

https://m.realtor.ca/PropertyDetails.aspx?PropertyId=13540726


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks cool! Nice and big aswell!!

I'd definitely replace the kitchen (floor at least) and put a new bath in! :haha:
Other than that looks alright, obviously with a new floor where needed...


----------



## Naaxi

Wow, love that big yard! And the big window on the front of the house. But definitely needs a bathroom reno lol. But that is such a cute place. I approve. And a decent price too, for Edmonton. Yep, Nice place for sure. So exciting!! And to have your own place before the baby arrives will be awesome. I'm kind of jealous haha.

Ella, a wave of stars and planets sounds nice :) I am sure Lucas wouldn't understand constellations anyways... I'd do it just because I like it haha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya the kitchen and bathrooms are def a priority... And floors of course but otherwise it's pretty great! It's a good size and the yard is super nice, we'll need to plant a tree or two since there's none at all. Ya the price is pretty good. Looking just outside of Edmonton helps. It's crazy! I just can't wait to have a place I enjoy being in!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

And I'm on my way, on the bus with a full bladder! Bring it on!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Soooo what do you ladies think? :pink: still or :blue:?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

And here's the 3d... Don't know why they're all sideways!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Naaxi

I'm still saying girl! &#9825; So exciting!


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't know.... Take it you didn't find out then??!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay for holding out :D I wouldn't be able to... I mean I'd like a surprise but I kind of fear being disappointed with having another boy. That's the wrong wording... if I could have more kids, another boy would be awesome, but the prospect of never having a daughter may hit me hard. Guess we will see. 

How are you ladies this weekend? I shot an engagement shoot this morning which was so much fun :) I love this time of year for how gorgeous it is outside.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes we're holding out! Oh ya i forgot to mention that they did say i have an anterior placenta... Boo. 
I get what you're saying about disappointment, for us it doesn't matter but if I never got a girl is probably be pretty heartbroken! We had a wedding tonight, one of the best I've been to!! So nice!


----------



## Eltjuh

I know exactly how you feel Caitlyn! I'm like that with this baby, if I found out it was another boy I'd probably be slightly disappointed. I'd still be happy, but I'd love a girl!! Ofcourse another boy would be nice too, but I think I'd have to get used to the idea that it's another boy...

I've been looking for slippers for Lucas to keep his feet warm in the house but all I can find are the granddad like slippers (see pic) or the 'mule' ones, which you just slip on, I doubt he'd be able to walk in them! I need something that sits right round the ankle so they don't come off easily! I want some nice ones with monkeys on or something like that! Maybe I should change my search to novelty slippers.... :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Slippers.JPG
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Naaxi

I bet he could walk in the slip ons! Rowan walks in MY thong sandals and my high heels all the time and he is really good at both! They are usually cheap enough to give them a try :) But if you find the others, let me know lol! Have you tried Etsy?

Talia, msy be why bub isn't making too many waves for you yet- makes them hard to feel.


----------



## Eltjuh

We're probably gonna go with snuggle socks... which are basically just socks, but thicker and warmer fabric. 

Yeah with an anterior placenta apparently you don't feel as much... depending on whether it's high or low.... I had one with Lucas and I could feel him from 16 weeks. This time I have no idea where it is, it's supposed to say in your notes from your 12 week scan but it doesn't mention placenta at all... I'm guessing I've got one! :winkwink: Otherwise there wouldn't be any heartbeat anymore! 
I reckon it's probably anterior aswell, cause I can't feel it too often. And it's still very light/faint when I do. I started feeling it about 2 weeks ago so I would've thought it would be a little stronger by now but still seems the same!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I haven't been feelin anything lately... I swear I did a few weeks ago but maybe bubs position has changed where I don't feel it, who knows :S it'll come soon for sure!


----------



## Naaxi

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/110...=CA&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=kids+slippers
Omg those slippers! I forgot to post them earlier but I am sooo getting some for Rowan hahaha.

Anyways, I didn't feel Rowan flutter until closer to 18 weeks and not for sure kicks until 20. I remember because I was in Ontario for my Pepere's funeral so Derek wasn't there. And I felt it on the outside there too, just once.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw those slippers are really cute! Unfortunately they don't have them in Lucas' size... :cry:


----------



## Eltjuh

I made this: can you vote please, if you want to?? 
https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=Rudwick-baby2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Guessed! I really felt like I should put boy all of a sudden but I want a girl for you so that's what my guess is! I should set one up! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Do it, Talia! 

And Ella, they have his size, they go up to youth size 4... not toddler. And then there is another listing for adult sizes if you want to match ;) But yeah, they cover all ages. Just have to read the whole description. 

Eurgh went shopping with one of my best friends yesterday for wedding dresses (hers and brides maids/matrons) and two of the other maids I want to punch in the face. They were acting like their decision was law and making Natalie (the bride) frustrated and Nat's sister who is the MoH is larger like me and the other two were just choosig dresses that their stick figures would fit but ours wouldn't, and we'd explain why it wouldn't work and they would tell us we were wrong. And then while eating they were making fun of some guy's hair and then a small child started crying (sounded like a pain cry to me) and the newly pregnant one of the two bitches was like "If you can't control your child, don't bring them out." Oh man do I ever hope her child is "spirited" and flips at everything!


----------



## Eltjuh

ugh.. I hate people like that that think don't bring your child out if you can't 'control' them! It's nothing to do with controlling sometimes! You can't always stop your child from crying.....

I had a horrible afternoon with Lucas. We're trying to get back into the habit of having dinner at the dinner table, now that we have it out again! So I decided it would be a good idea to start having lunch (and breakfast from tomorrow) at the table aswell and he just would NOT sit there and eat his lunch! It was horrible! He kept crying.... but I wasn't willing to give in. I sat at the table with him at first but then I was like: maybe if I make him realise that I'm not gonna pay any attention to him when he's screaming like that then he might start eating. So I told him I was going upstairs and I'd come back down when he was finished.... I sat on the stairs so I could keep an eye on him, but he couldn't see me! And after a while he finally said: finished mummy! and he had finally eaten (most) of his sandwich. So I decided that was good enough for me and he got to leave the table. He must've been crying for about an hour!! 
That was including when I made him the sandwich he picked up the lid from the peanutbutter jar and threw it on the floor in the hallway and I told him to go pick it up and give it to me. He didn't do that, so I warned him he'd go on the naughty step and he still didn't do it, so on the naughty step he went! The 2nd time he still refused, so he went back on the step and the 3rd time he finally did as I asked! :dohh:
The 2nd time he seemed to think it was very funny to sit right next to it and not pick it up, he kept looking at me laughing! - Hate it when he does that cause he's so cute it's soooo hard to keep a straight face!!! :dohh:

Anyway, not a fun afternoon! We were gonna go out as a family, after lunch but considering the mood he was in I told Jay to go out on his own.... as there were some things he had to do. 


What size is a youth 4 though?? Cause Lucas is in a UK size 7....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry busy at work but way to stick to your guns Ella!! Gotta do it! 

And I hate seeing bridesmaid-zillas it's just rude and trashy, it's not your day get over it! Make it easy for your friend after all, you're standing up for them for a reason right? Be a decent person and don't add to the stress. And don't be a bitch to the other ladies! Simple? Jeez


----------



## Naaxi

I can fit in to youth 5 I think... You could message the creator, though and ask. Or I could for you :) And that is great that you are getting progress with Lucas. Change is hard, but it will be beneficial in the long run :)

I get to go hang out with the bridesmaids from hell again tonight. Yay. I am so glad I can play games with them in my mind while going through dresses... the bride even makes them try on dresses that are god awful to put them in their place. Sigh. I just don't get why she is friends with them... well one of them is her fiancees cousin but still...


----------



## Eltjuh

No progress here!! :dohh: I won that one battle, but had another battle at dinner time which ended in him going to bed, he had a couple of spoon/fork fulls of one of his favourite meals, but ended up not wanting to eat so we put him to bed as it was bedtime anyway. Today he apparently did really well with his breakfast at the table and then lunchtime was a 2 hr battle and he still didn't finish all of it. By the time 2 hrs had passed since we started he had eaten 1 quarter of his sandwich and fallen asleep at the table, probably because all his crying drained all the energy out of him! So we ended up getting some clothes on him and taking him out anyway - hoping that when he woke up when I was trying to put clothes on him he didn't remember that he was in the middle of a battle with us about eating his sandwich (cause technically he could see that as us giving in!) Almost dinnertime again so we'll see how he does tonight!
He has also been waking up exactly at 3am the past 2 nights! The first night I thought he just had a bad dream or something so I sat with him for over an hour until he fell asleep. And then last night he got up 5 times! I just took him back to his bed the first 4 times, one of those times he came to our room and said to me: This bed! :dohh: I was like: Uhm.... NO! Then the last time Jay took him back to bed and he stayed there until morning! I was actually crying - Jay didn't notice though, cause I was so tired and just fed up with the battles all day and then continuing into the night! Toddlers!!! Argh!!! ](*,)

I asked Jay earlier if he was sure he wanted another one, cause I wasn't so sure at the time!! He just replied: well it's a bit late for that now, isn't it?? - Got a point there! :haha:

Sorry, not meaning to scare you Talia!! :blush:


Good luck tonight Caitlyn!! Hopefully they won't be too bridesmaidzilla tonight!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha I got a little while to brave myself for toddlerhood! We have friends with some 2 ish year olds and it can be trying at best! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

You never really see what it's like though. I give in much easier when we're around other people, just to shut him up :winkwink:
But yes it can be very hard! But at least the first 2 years are good! It's the 3rd one (when they are 2) that is the hardest - so far!! :haha:
I mainly find it hard cause he knows damn well what I'm asking/telling him to do and he understands it but just doesn't care. Even with consequences like the naughty step or things like that he just doesn't care! 
I'm so jealous of one of my friends who would only have to threaten her little girl with something or start counting till 3 and she would listen, but Lucas.... like I said, doesn't care and when I do the counting till 3 thing (or tell him I'm gonna count till 3) he stands there laughing at me and starts counting himself, or finishes counting for me after I've started! :dohh:

When they're younger at least they have an excuse for not listening cause at first they don't understand what no means and that you really mean it when you say it. Or that there are gonna be consequences when they do it anyway. So you can't really get angry, just frustrated sometimes, but argh.... Lucas just makes me want to run out the door and leave him in the house on his own sometimes! :haha: Ofcourse I don't!!! (before anyone wants to ring social services!) I was joking to Jay yesterday when he was gonna go out, I said to him: shall I just come with you and leave Lucas here?? :winkwink: But he didn't think that would be a good idea! (neither did I) :haha:

Anyway dinnertime went really well tonight! He had 2 potato waffles, each cut into 4 pieces and 4 fish fingers, all cut in half. He only left 2 pieces of his potato waffles and 1 piece of fish finger. So we said he did really well and we were proud of him and let him leave the table, cause he really just wasn't gonna eat the rest! Very happy with that!
Hopefully he'll keep it up, and hopefully he'll sleep through again tonight - he looked VERY tired.


So enough about us, how are you doing???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah I love your toddler stories! Yay almost 17 weeks for you! I'm almost halfway. When is your next scan? 

So the papers got signed and possession is oct 15, let the renos begin!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay we're doing much better today! This morning Lucas had a little grizzle about sitting at the table but then ate his breakfast (most of it anyway) and then lunchtime I told him it's lunchtime and he just ran to the chair and climbed on top of it. He at half of his sandwich straight away, then moaned about the 2nd half and fell asleep at the table again! :haha:
So we stuck him in our bed for a bit, mainly because his bed had to be moved as Jay has started painting Lucas' room now! First coat of blue is on, just gotta do a second one. And then do the rest of the room magnolia, like it was, but it was really dirty and horrible!

I don't know when my scan is yet, just cancelled the one in London today. Have to wait for my new midwife to ring me and I don't know when that's gonna happen. And I've gotta wait for the hospital to send me a letter with the date I guess, but I've got a feeling I'll have to wait until I've seen the midwife here first! Am gonna ring them on friday if I haven't heard anything yet. Considering I'll be 17 weeks and haven't had a 16wk appointment yet.

Yay for signing the papers!! I bet you can't wait to get started with renovations!! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry, but have to have a quick little moan...... My BIL said something stupid on FB tonight... (well 2 things really)

1 of them - there was this conversation going on about co-sleeping and my sister and him are having a baby soon (she's due 1st of November). So his sister said you need to know what you're doing when you're co-sleeping as it can be dangerous if you don't do it right, or you smoke or drink or are a substance abuser (etc). He commented saying: what's co-sleeping, cause if it's sleeping in a bed together that's pretty normal! So his sister said: it's not normal, cause you need to be very careful and that midwives tend not to recommend it and you have to know what you're doing and you could potentially smother the baby. He commented saying: you didn't explain what it was. So I said to him: it's just that, sleeping in one bed with your baby. And then he said: Well, just put a hannibal mask on the baby you won't be able to smother the baby then!! :dohh:
I know it's supposed to be a joke... but it's so immature!!! And I'm younger than him!! (only about a year or 2, but still!) Grow up!

And the 2nd - I posted about Jay doing Lucas' room and that it was looking really nice. Then he (BIL) commented saying: is one of you gonna be looking for a full-time job now considering you've all moved now?? 
And I was like: I'm sorry but what kinda question is that???? :growlmad:
So I wrote: no we're gonna stay on benefits forever :winkwink: And Jay commented saying: I think 10 years on benefits for a return of a third of my life for this country (as he spent 10 years in the army). And BIL said: I'm not even sure if you're being serious.... 
WTH?!?!?! :grr: why would he think we'd want to live off benefits for the rest of our lives?? He just sounds all high and mighty. 
I'm sure he didn't mean it like that, and I said that to him aswell, but COME ON!! Think about what you're actually saying before you say it!! 


Ok rant over!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sounds quite immature to me! I hope the whole co-sleeping thing is off the table because you're right it can be dangerous esp if both ppl aren't fully taking all the precautions. 
And who's he to stick his nose in your business like that. So what you're off moving and making the new place nice. It's no place to make a jab at you... Whatever happened to 'if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all!' Jeez ppl!


----------



## Eltjuh

I know, it's not the first time we've kind of butted heads.... He's a nice bloke and all that, but he just needs to think before he says things, and put them differently sometimes. He could've asked whether there was any progression in the jobhunt rather than: is one of you gonna get a job?? :growlmad: 
It just really annoyed me! Anyway, I told him why Jay hasn't got a job yet and he said he thought maybe we got money from the army when Jay left and I was like: uhm no! It seems a lot of people think that's what happens when you leave the army, but it's not! So I explained the situation to him (hubby would've got money if he would've had his knee surgery whilst he was still in the army, but the cheeky buggers gave him his surgery 1 week, as in exactly 7 days! after he left the army!) And all he said was: ok, I didn't know, I don't know how those things work... and I was like: well exactly, you don't know anything about it so just shut up, or ask if you want to know!

Sorry.. just had to get that out! 

On a good note, hubby painted the blue wall in Lucas' room and is gonna paint the rest of the walls (just plain magnolia) tomorrow and then we can start putting things back into his room and put the stickers up and some shelves and other pictures! I'll post a pic once it's done!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay can't wait to see it!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Caitlyn? Where are ya? Hoping you're arranging some donations soon! Enough of this missing the boat type of stuff. Mr donor better be right on his game and we'll see your bfp in 2 weeks or so!


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry hunnies. I am just feeling defeated lately. I've been reading this thread aside from yesterday, whixh I had a bit of a chat with Ella anyways... just frustrated and sad that I would be over half done my pregnancy had it stuck, and mad at the donor for being sick... I've kinda forced him in to a donation tonight even though he is sick. This will be the first and I should O around the 29th ish. I don't have OPKs left and I don't know if I will buy more... guess we will see. At this point I'm considering just going to a bar and finding a random "donor" lol... 


Aaaanyways... hey Talia, I co-sleep  But I was also a feather light sleeper when Rowan was a newborn, as was Derek. And I'm not dumb enough to co-sleep with a newborn and Rowan... plan is to have him in his own bed overnight by the time I have another... already weaning him from night nursing.

So any pics of Lucas's room? Your BIL sounds like a dink... I actually saw the job one on fbook. Some people need to think before typing lol. He'd probably never say it to your face but people find a kind of safety to be assholes behind their keyboards.

What else is going on with you ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay well keep forcing the donations! But sorry that you're feeling down, it's hard to go through the milestones after a loss I'm sure... But you know you'll be there soon again, Sick donor, or bar donor for that matter :O 
Sorry for speaking kinda poorly about co-sleeping, I automatically think of newborns when I talk about it.. With toddlers I think the risk is probably non-existent! Like in your case to sleep together after a feed I think it's just nice to have time together and less inconvenience than putting them back to bed etc. no problemo! 

Nothing new over here. Been browsing online for floors and cabinets and paint colours etc and I finished another lion king one... Ill attach it right now! ... Hmm well the pic of it by itself was too big... So I had to do the group pic... Timon looks kind of silly but pumbaa I really like and the leopard turned out pretty nice!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Naaxi

I'm loving those! You seem to get better and better at doing them :) The elephant skin canvas pattern is neat! Fun to look at for sure. And you're going to be putting the letters of their name in the open areas?

I'm currently laying on the floor of the donor's bathroom... snort :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yup gonna put the letters in the spaces and woohoo that cool tile or whatnot must feel good! Go freaking spermies! Ok and then body, don't dilly Sally with that O! Lets flipping do this!! And break! :) 

Hope that made you snort, I love it when you say that!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay, swim swim swim!! Go swimmers!! We know you can do it! 
Pretty good timing aswell!! :happydance: Keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Those pictures look REALLY good Talia!! I wish I could do something like that. We're just buying everything!
Here's a link to the collection we're buying bits from: https://www.dunelm-mill.com/search/?query=space+mission
We've already got the rocket cushion, the 3 canvases and the photo frame.
Just gonna order the bedding and curtains now (not buying the bedspread) and possibly get the rug sometime a bit later on. He's got a really cool lamp aswell (from a different shop) 
https://www.wilko.com/galaxy-gang-home/wilko-galaxy-laser-cut-shade/invt/0326274
Jay is gonna repaint the skirting boards and doorframe today and then Lucas' room should be done (other than putting everything back in and putting his glow in the dark stars/planets on the wall)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww I love that collection and the lamp is super cute!!!! So so sweet!


----------



## Naaxi

LOL Talia, you did make me snort :D Thanks for the encouragement, ladies :) Go spermies go! :spermy::spermy::spermy:

And that's neat, Ella :D I want a space themed room! Or a Doctor Who themed room &#9825; That would be good too hahaha!! Well really, I'd be pleased if everything matched in my room... it almost does, except Derek's dresser which is hideously varnished yellow oak instead of the black the rest of the furniture is lol.

Hmmm EWCM today :) To buy ovulation tests or not... can't buy cheapies and have them arrive on time... hmmm...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah Kurtis and I went to one of the Halloween stores on the weekend and they had dr who costumes and I thought of you. I forgot my phone so I couldn't take a pic to send but I laughed inside! 
Meh, you'll see your O with the chart, just keep getting donations, that's my opinion!


----------



## sammers2

Hey! I'm trying to conceive. I had sex before my period started. I didn't think I was pregnant since I did get my period. I also tried to concieve after my period on my fertile days. My fertile days were Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday of this week I believe. However, I have been having cold like symptoms. I don't really FEEL sick, but I had a scratchy throat that lasted 2 or 3 days. Now I have a stuffy nose and I'm sneezing a lot. I read somewhere that can be a sign? I besides this, I have frequent urination, I've been noticing that I'm VERY moody. I feel nauseated throughout the day. I'm not suppose to get my period for another two weeks, but I was wondering if I may have gotten pregnant before my last period? I've been having really bad back pains as well. Last night I was up all night with pain. I just want some input on this. I don't want to waste my money on a test if I don't need to.


----------



## Eltjuh

Hi sammers, was your period any lighter than normal?? Or was it shorter? Cause sometimes people mistake implantation bleeding for a period. Or they just get some spotting even when pregnant (ask Caitlyn/Naaxi! :winkwink:)
I don't think you'd be having 'symptoms' like that already if you only just ovulated or just passed your fertile days. So if they are indeed symptoms then I'd say you would've had to conceived before your period. Good luck anyway!


So I bought the curtains and the bedding today. The curtains are quite stiff though, they have blackout fabric on the back and they're just quite stiff! It does say you're supposed to dry clean them before use! :dohh: But I don't do dry-cleaning :haha: So not sure what to do with them now. Hopefully they'll just loosen up over time! Unless you girls have any suggestions!
Jay finished the rest of the painting in there today (the woodwork) so tomorrow night Lucas will be able to sleep in his bed again. Will post a picture of the whole finished product tomorrow!

I get what you mean about having matching things Caitlyn! We've never had it, until now! So we're slowly gathering things in the right colours etc. Our bedroom has been pretty colour-coordinated since we bought the new bed last October, as we had to buy new bedding and decided to get some ornaments etc. in the same colour (and the bedding came with matchin curtains!) But yeah, we're starting to gather things for the living room aswell, which hopefully will look nice aswell once we've got a new sofa and got everything sorted properly.

I have to agree with Talia on the OPK-thing. Just go with it and keep temping. You'll see when you ovulate, and you also already know what sort of time you usually ovulate so you know when to get donations! Fingers crossed you can get some more before O!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Welcome sammers. Ella was def onto something there and I agree. How are you tracking your fertile days? It would be too early to have those symptoms if you just conceived. If your period was implantation that could also be possible but only 'trying' a few days before AF probably wouldn't have caught the eggy... Unless you're unsure of those dates etc. good luck!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Finally all done!!! Phhheeeweeee!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eltjuh

So cool! They look really good Talia!! :thumbup:

I got a package in the post this morning from my friend in Holland! She made Lucas a crochet peppa pig and some crochet booties for the baby! They're so cute!!!! Can't wait for baby to get here now :haha: (Not yet though ofcourse!!)
(Lucas is a massive peppa pig fan btw, so that's why she made him a peppa pig :winkwink:)
 



Attached Files:







553727_10202054147972518_2007456974_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww I love crochet... I'm not very good at all but I've been meaning to try a few projects! This might give me the motivation to start!


----------



## Naaxi

Those paintings are awesome, Talia! Great job :D And omgosh those booties and pig are sooo cute, Ella. I am jealous of the baby things haha. 

So got my donation yesterday as planned but then immediately had to keave s he was busy and Derek needed to go help his brother with something and seeing as I hate his brother's wife, I got Derek to drop me off at ToysRus as they were having a huge sale, so got bdays for my nephew and sister out of the way, as well as Rowan's big christmas gift and gifts for all three for christmas. Yay for getting it done early!! Lol. But my point is it wasn't ideal as I couldn't lay down or whatever. Ah well :) I feel good about this month anyways... Lucky seventh month trying, and baby will be born in June if it works, so good time of year too. Snow should just be getting off the ground by mid June, eh Talia? Hahahaha.

Going to the comic expo soon :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yay, well you can still get pregnant if you get up straight away after! :flower:
I'm really really keeping everything crossed for you! Would love for you to join us! And you're definitely due your rainbow baby soon!!! :hugs:

I haven't even thought about christmas... well I have but then I've quickly stopped thinking about it as it's gonna be hard to get money together to pay for things... Unless hubby gets a job soon! I know 2 things we wanna get for Lucas at least, but 1 of them is probably gonna be Jay's parents main present for him so we'll just get him the other and some other little presents (it's gonna be 1 of the new things from the Vtech Toot toot range. He's got the garage and all the other stuff, just want to get him the trainstation and construction site)

My birthday is coming up first though, but I don't even know what I want. I would like to have a day or weekend away with hubby or something. But still spend the actual day with Lucas! It would just be nice to have 1 or 2 nights/days all to ourselves!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya i wouldn't worry about getting up straight away! I feel good about this month for you too! And way to go head starting on xmas! I haven't even thought about it!


----------



## Naaxi

I know most people haven't thought of it, but I just like getting the young kids mostly out of the way as I enjoy spoiling them. And I adore Christmas. That is the only thing that gets me through the beginning of winter without killing anyone... after the holidays, though, watch out hahaha! Man winter sucks... why do I live in a province that has literally 6 months of winter?! Lmao. :rofl:

So, got in another donation :thumbup: And just won 20 $ on a scratch ticket, so that's gotta be good luck, right? Lol. Maybe I'll buy a FRER with it. Now I am just wondering when I will O :)

Day(s) to yourselves for your bday would be a nice idea :) 

What's new, ladies? How's the weekend treating yous?


----------



## Eltjuh

Looking at your chart I think you might've O'd yesterday! Depending on what your temp does today I guess.

Not doing much this weekend. Just put some bits up on the wall in Lucas' room, but we're trying not to make any holes in the walls, so we've put picture hooks up with some type of glue (it's called 'no more nails' so it should work really) they're only gonna have little canvases on them so it should hold! Just waiting for it to dry now and then we're gonna take some pictures of the end result of his room and I'll post them :) Might need to try and make a little collage or something.

What are you girls upto this weekend??


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas' room all finished! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







602937_10202061474955688_1553983278_n.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1









995506_10202061472675631_2135391669_n.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1









1186695_10202061471955613_88880277_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









1240229_10202061474195669_273317545_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1









1374867_10202061473035640_1790870766_n.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Eltjuh

And the rest of the pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







1376514_10202061473515652_971165828_n.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 0









1379704_10202061474755683_826780649_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 0









1380134_10202061474395674_803819112_n.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0









1381284_10202061472355623_1277821922_n.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

awww Ella I love that room!! So cute!! I'm sure Lucas just loves it! 
Yay for another donation, I do think its good luck! Hopefully you do o right away, I think Ella might have been right, but today's temp isn't playing ball, any reason it's lower? Either way it should be any day! 
Nothing too crazy this weekend, had a BBQ for kurtis's aunts birthday and going to his parents tonight... Meh!


----------



## Naaxi

What the heck.... look at where FF put the coverline and O... I think it is out to lunch by at least a day. I think either Ella is right and it should be moved up a day and the coverline up to 36.1, or more than likely I o'd yesterday and that means the coverline can be moved to 36.2 and the most of the temps will be under it. Like why are only two temps and "O day" under the coverline right now according to FF?? LOL! :rofl: But either way, I "feel" I O'd yesterday and my chances are good. Go home FF, you're drunk! :rofl:

Awwww Ella! LOVE the colour of his wall! That blue os so rich and pretty! What an awesome room :D I bet you're pleased that it is finally done and Lucas can go and sleep in his own room :D That's awesome. 

Talia, you feeling bub roll around yet? And are you getting a bigger bump?!! :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmm that's odd but there are a fair few open circles so its probably confused! I think the O day could be accurate but it doesn't really coincide with your opk. And even if the O day is right the cover line is way too low. Flipping out to lunch FF!


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas just took this picture of me and hubby :thumbsup: Can't believe a 2.5 yr old can manage to take a picture!! (he did take a few of just our mouths and ones with his fingers in front of the lens, or half of our bodies missing, but still!!)
Please excuse the both of us looking sloppy... it's sunday! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02974.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry just posted that from other laptop quickly so I could show the picture! (that way I didn't have to transfer it from 1 to another).

Anyway, yeah I agree that FF is a bit confused.... As I said on FB, I reckon it will probably change to yesterday once it gets some more high temps! What settings have you set it to? It doesn't make any sense that it says you ovulated before your +opk! That's just weird!!
Anyway, if you did O yesterday then you've timed your donations very well!!! :happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

See very cute pic


----------



## Naaxi

Omg that pic is adorable :D And taken by a 2.5 year old! Maybe he should get in to some photography classes! Haha :D He may give me a run for my money :winkwink: So sweet.

Yeah, I think FF will change in a few days. It is set to advanced but I flipped it over to opk detector and it said yesterday, which I think we can all agree sounds more accurate. But it didn't have a coverline, so I flipped it back and we will just see.

Either way, I'm in the tww with a proper chance! Hurry and catch that egg, boys! :spermy::spermy::spermy: She's waiting for you!


----------



## Eltjuh

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

So I went to Ikea yesterday to get a duvet and a duvet cover... wound up leaving with 400 $ worth of stuff... :lol: Oops. 

So how goes Monday, ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

$400 ???!?!?! WOW!!! I wish we had $400 :haha:
Whenever someone mentions christmas I'm like... oh no, don't talk about christmas I have no idea how we're gonna pull that one together! (unless hubby gets a job before then!) :dohh:

But anyway, what did you get????


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and you definitely ovulated!!! Chart is looking good so far!! :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Worked today! Yay I wanna hear about your ikea trip!! I love it there! And yes you def O'd I'm just not convinced what day ! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol sorry. We went because we needed a duvet and then I really wanted a duvet cover as we have never had one, and then we got matching bedding as well, which because we have a king size ended up being most of the cost... but we also got a plant that now that I researched it appears to be dying, and we got some more gifts for Rowan for Christmas to go with his toy kitchen I got half off the other day. And then some things for the kitchen, utensils and whatnot. :) A whole lot of impulse buys that are nice to have still lol.

And I think I O'd on cd18. And I am still feeling good about it :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I like impulse buys... though it does tend to cost a lot of money! :haha:


We did some more stuff to our house today... well, Jay cut the grass in the front garden, which was way overgrown. And I did some cleaning (just laundry, toilet and bathroom clean and cleaned the windows at the front of the house - livingroom ones) And then Jay's parents came over and we had a chat and then decided to go somewhere for dinner, went to kfc! :) yum!! 
Got a headache now though!! :dohh:

Oh and :haha: earlier I changed Lucas' nappy, he did a poo, and I noticed his bum was a bit sore so I asked Jay to go upstairs and get Lucas' cream for his bum. And what did he come downstairs with??? Canesten (thrush cream)!!!!! :dohh: MEN!! :rofl: I just looked at him and went: wth??? And he said: It was the only cream in there... So I took him upstairs and said: what's this??? (picked up the bepanthen) and what's that?? (pointing at a massive pot of sudocrem) -both creams for nappyrash.... :haha: Sorry, had to share that!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha! That sounds like something Derek would do. I have to explain the exact packaging or he comes back with all sorts. Too funny. And awesome that you are getting things done :) I can't believe Rowan turns two tomorrow. Holy...


----------



## Eltjuh

The thing is Jay knows exactly what we use for Lucas' bum.... so he just didn't look properly or just automatically thought it would be IN the medicine cabinet in the bathroom.... :haha: Silly boy!! :winkwink:

Oh wow!!! Rowan is 2!!! Happy Birthday Rowan!!! :yipee: :headspin:
It's so weird how fast the grow up!!

Talia, take note! :winkwink: People will keep telling you to enjoy it while it lasts cause they grow up so fast.... Please listen to them!!! I always thought: yeah, whatever, it doesn't go THAT fast! Well IT DOES!!! I can't believe Lucas is gonna be 3 in February (that's only 4 months away now!!!)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Happy birthday Rowan!! Ya it does go by fast and I think everyone always feels like that! Holy did I laugh about the canesten! So funny! Definitely a guy thing!


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks for the birthday wishes for my little :D

So I was up twice last night to go pee, so may explain the lower temp, but FF has moved my coverline andO date to very close to what I already knew. Hurray for it getting with the program lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah, see it's moved to CD18 now, like we all thought it would! :thumbup: 
Come on temp, keep going up! And go eggy, implant!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Yes :) Let's hope it implants and then that it sticks. I want my rainbow baby &#9825; And it would be nice because I could openly announce at Christmas time as second trimester would start December 14th. So here's to hoping... :)

What's new today, ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eee!! I hope so too, that perfect for announcing! Best present ever!


----------



## Naaxi

So have you ladies bought anything for you new tiny ones?


----------



## Naaxi

I may test on the 7th, that should be 9dpo and 7 seems to be lucky this month :)


----------



## Eltjuh

And 9dpo has been lucky for us aswell!! For me anyway, you tested at 9dpo aswell didn't you Talia??? 

We haven't bought anything for baby yet! Not even a pair of socks or anything like that! Waiting for the 20wk scan! 

I rang my mw about that yesterday, cause they sent me an appointment for the 16th of October. And I was like, I'm gonna be 19+5 by then!!! 
So I told them that I was wondering if they booked my 20 wk scan yet, and that I hadn't had a 16 wk appointment yet. Cause when we moved I was about 15 weeks and then in the time it took to refer myself to them and them sending me an appointment we totally missed the 16 weeks and like I said the appointment they gave me I'll be like 19+5 by then, so I was wondering whether that was ok. She said she would find out about the 20 week scan and talk to someone about the 16 week appointment and ring me tomorrow (so today now!) 
Fingers crossed I'll find out when the scan is soon cause I wanna know. And we need to see if Jay's parents can have Lucas! Or maybe if we're lucky my parents will be here when we have the 20 week scan, so they can look after Lucas. Cause now we've moved Jay's parents are the only people we know around here!


----------



## OurLilFlu

:test: :test: :test: lol yes the 7th sounds good, still a Lil early... And no Ella my faint dollar store one was 11 dpo  
We haven't really bought anything. I got a onesie from Costco that's red and yellow with zoo animals on it cuz it was so darn cute. Otherwise we have the onesie kirtis's mom bought us. But we did get something awesome, a basically brand new green peg perego carseat from one of kurtis's coworkers! Who had used it for his grand kid! It's a nice one!


----------



## Naaxi

Nice! That is awesome, Talia. You should share a pic of the onesie  I need to live vicariously. Lol
And you ladies have more willpower than I... I want to buy onesies even now and I am not even pregnant hahaha!

Ella, I hope your appointment /scan is soon! I am excited to know what you're having :D I still have a feeling it's a little girl, though! And I think you may have been thinking of me, I got a bfp on 9dpo wirh my mc.


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry, just need to vent.... 

I feel horrible today! Actually I've been feeling pretty crappy lately! But today is the worst.... I just wanna cry - which is happening right now! :cry: - I'm trying to hide it from Jay, cause I don't wanna look like an idiot, I don't even know why I'm crying!! I think my hormones are delayed or something, I didn't feel emotional at all during the first trimester, but it's really bad today!
I feel tired and lazy all the time and even sleeping until like 10 am I wake up and don't want to get up! 
I don't know what's wrong with me!! :shrug: Just feel like going upstairs, having a really long shower and hiding in my bed on my own!! (probably didn't help that Lucas was a bit of a pain today with his lunch and he's pretty moany at the moment)
Oh and I don't feel pregnant either. I do when the baby moves ofcourse, but it's very inconsistent still....MEH!! :cry:

Sorry girls, just had to get that out!!! 


Looking forward to 9dpo for you Caitlyn!! And I can't believe you're gonna be 20 weeks on friday Talia!!!


----------



## Naaxi

"I don't know what's wrong with me" Ella, you're pregnant! You're allowed to be tired and emotional and frustrated and annoyed at simple things and unreasonable. It comes with the territory! Ask hubby to deal with Lucas and you go have a nice bath and maybe read or whatever on your own :) Have some me time :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I know I'm pregnant, but I'm pretty sure it's not normal to keep wanting to cry and feel horrible all the time!

I should be happy... I'm pregnant!! It's supposed to be a happy time!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh man I've cried over many useless things usually for like an hour at a time... You just feel like you can't control it. Completely normal! I hated it! But I think I'm just on the upswing I'm getting more energy and feeling better all around. 
Yup halfway! It's crazy! I can't wait to find out what your bub is either!


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks! Feel much better now! Said good night to Lucas, he was already asleep, he'd only been in bed for about 5 minutes, so he must've been really tired!! 
And then had a shower and got into bed with my laptop. Listened to baby as I haven't felt him/her move today! Sounded good though!! It's so funny their hb sounds like a galloping horse!! 
And I kept hinting at hubby that I wanted chocolate so he went across the road and got me (and himself) some! So I'm feeling much better now!!


----------



## Naaxi

Glad to hear that you're feeling better :) It is completely normal to not have normal emotions while pregnant lol! I send hugs.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Tomorrow is another week down! Yay!!! 
And I officially start my new job on Monday! So glad to not have to be in the hospital for a few months! 
What's up today ladies? Chart keeps climbing Caitlyn!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup, chart is looking very good Caitlyn!!! wheeeeee I'm so excited for you!! :happydance: 

Hope you enjoy your new job on monday Talia!! :flower:


----------



## Naaxi

I'm not feeling it, ladies. And I have a headcold to top things off. Yay. But nah, don't think it worked this month, sadly. 

Yay for a new job, Talia! You should give us our shots... and you have the nasal spray for Rowan, right?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup now that he's 2 he can have the spray!! I'm doing outreach out of east Edmonton for the first 2 weeks, going to the homeless shelters and seniors lodges etc then I'm at Bonnie doon mall for a few weeks when it officially kicks off! 

Why aren't you feeling it? It's too early to know anyways butthead! I'm still a believer


----------



## Naaxi

I knew by 5 dpo both other times I was pregnant. Just had a feeling. I don't have that now. It will be a genuine surprise if I am. 

But let me know when you are at bonnie doon, I will come and get our flu shots from you.


----------



## Naaxi

Lying in bed feeling twinges. Hmm... lol. Wish I didn't feel so yuck... any temp spike or symptons may be head cold related :( Ah well, I have Rowan's party to look forward to on Sunday :)


----------



## Eltjuh

No no! Don't give up!! Remember, this is what we were like (me and Talia), kept swaying yes, then no! Did you start spotting at 5dpo with the others?? Cause if you did and you don't now that's probably one of the reasons why you're not feeling it, but it might also be a good thing if you're not spotting!! 
Just don't give up yet! Me and Talia are rooting for you!!! :thumbup:

18 weeks today!! 
Here's a picture of my 'bump'
 



Attached Files:







18wks.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ill def be taking a bump pic today too, halfway! And yes we both we on the fence if not feeling completely out when we got ours! You've so got this!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Did you have your 20 wk scan yet Talia?? I know you've had some scans, but wasn't sure if it was your 20 wk.... 
I'm still chasing mine up! The midwife said on wednesday that they'd call me the next day but they didn't! So I rang the hospital to check if they had booked me a scan yet, they said there was no request from the midwife yet and to ring the midwife as I'm already 18 weeks and they need to send the request through soon otherwise it'll be hard to fit me in for a 20wk scan!! :dohh:
So I rang the midwife and she said she'd have a look and ring me back this afternoon. Hopefully she'll actually do it!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I had my '20 wk' scan at 18 weeks lol with the 3d at the end... Wish I could go again ! And hopefully you get squeezed in right away! That would be nice!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah, I thought you had already had it! I was just wondering if you managed to stay team :yellow: - But I remember now, you did!!

Yeah at least this way it'll be here before I know it!! And I don't have to sit and count down the days for weeks on end! :haha: Still haven't heard anything yet though, and it's almost 4pm..... :shrug:


----------



## Naaxi

With Rowan I spotted at 9/10/11 dpo, got bfp on 11dpo as I was trying to kick start af by mentally accepting a bfn lol. Was sooooo emotional when I started spotting too... that's the thing, I get symptoms early. Both times. And this time nothing but a head cold.

My goodness, Ella! I can definitely tell you're knocked up. Look at that cute bump :D So awesome. And how annoying about your midwives... stay on their bums! Gotta take a peek between those lil baby legs haha! When my mum got hers for my baby sis the technician wouldn't tell her... at the 12 week one that I think she got a little later they said it was probably a girl but the 20 week guy wouldn't confirm... so she booked a private 3D/4D scan. I mean she was going to do that anyways but yeah. And they confirmed :)

So Talia!! Bump pic! Now!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yeah, I'm kind of scared that they won't tell me.... 
Cause it always says in the leaflets that it's an anomaly scan, to see if there is anything wrong with baby or not, and it's not a gender scan.... Though personally I think it's ridiculous not to tell the parents what they're having if they want to know... I mean, it doesn't take that long to look at it, so why not tell them?? Ofcourse if baby doesn't wanna play the game, then yeah, that makes sense! I mean it costs them too much money to let you come back just because baby isn't wanting to show their bits, considering we don't do insurance here or really pay for it (you pay national insurance, which is like tax which gets taken off your wages and goes to the hospitals/doctors etc.)
Haven't heard yet! It's 6pm now so I'm guessing they won't ring me today!! I'll probably ring them again on monday or tuesday. Don't really wanna ring them every day cause I know they're busy, but then again, they need to do their job properly and if they tell you they'll ring you back then they should do that!! :dohh: Really annoys me when people say one thing and then don't do it! Wouldn't surprise me if she just sent the request to the ultrasound department and just thinks: oh she'll get a letter when her appointment is so I won't need to ring her back! :dohh:
I wanna know!!!! :brat:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Damn it! I replied but something happened! Call them Ella they need to give you an answer and waiting the weekend is too long. And I know some clinics have gotten into lawsuits with falsely predicting the wrong gender. I know even with mic here they can tell you verbally but they won't write it down in an envelope or type it on the photo. 
Caitlyn, I'm pretty sure I felt off before my bfp getting stuffed up and stuff.. You never know!
Ill post a pic later, the shirt I want to wear is in the laundry lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm pretty sure that over here they tell you that it's not 100% accurate. And most of the time if they're not sure they'll tell you: don't go out and buy lots of pink, or blue.

It's too late to ring them now, but I will ring them again on monday. It's really annoying that they don't do what they say they're gonna do and it's frankly ridiculous that I haven't had a 16 week appointment, because that's part of the healthcare you're supposed to have when you're pregnant....
I handed in my urine sample at the doctor's today (cause they asked me and hubby to do one when we registered), so that's gonna get checked and they already checked my pulse and blood pressure, so that's all they really check at the appointment anyway (unless they check baby's hb aswell, but we've done that at home) so that's the only reason I'm not too bothered about not having that appointment, cause I know all of that is ok and has been checked.... but still, they don't know that so it's stupid that they just let me go on without that appointment! Right??? :shrug:

Anyways, Looking forward to seeing your new bump pic Talia, and Caitlyn - looking forward to 9 dpo, not long now!!! :happydance:
(and a cold can be a sign.....doesn't have to be, but no symptom is a 100% telltale sign, as you know!)


----------



## Naaxi

Umm I responded... and now it has disappeared... anyways, I was saying that you ladies are too funny. It's just a head cold, it is fall, lots of people including the donor and his family are sick so it could just be a bug. Hands are nice and warm today though and uterus has been twitchy, but it does that pre AF sometimes too. Siiiigh. Seriously, why isn't there a musical melody that plays when you get pregnant like on the Sims3? Lol.

And that is rediculous, I would have called them back earlier, because what if it isn't done at all by the time you call on monday?

Aaaaand I am still waiting on a picture, Ms. Talia!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no, Talia totally blew us out with the picture!! :O No way!!! :winkwink:

And you are right, it is autumn/fall, but still... you never know! We're just keeping the faith for you :flower:
I agree though, there should be some sign straight away when that spermy has grabbed hold of that eggy... But then on the other hand a lot more people would actually realise that they had a chemical (as that happens quite often but most people don't realise cause their period isn't even late or it's only a couple of days late and they don't think there's any reason for it). 


Not feeling great today... had trouble falling asleep last night, just kept thinking/dreaming about that 20 wk scan....:dohh: And hubby was very restless at first, which also kept me awake. Then the neighbours were shouting at each other AGAIN!! :dohh: And it felt like by the time I finally fell asleep properly Lucas got up, so it was time for me to get up as it's saturday and I usually get up with him on saturdays.
I've had a headache for about a week aswell and it's not really going away, not with drinking, not with paracetamol (though I've only taken 1 or 2 this week as I didn't feel the headache was bad enough to take any). So I think when hubby gets up, probably about 10am I'll go back to bed for a couple of hours!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Here here! Sorry I know I'm a terrible person!! Hahaha 

Oh man Caitlyn, loved the Sims comment!! Wouldn't it be nice!! 

Kurtis took a few pics but they were not very good lol so I took this one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eltjuh

wow look at that bump!! Looking good!! :thumbup:

I didn't go back to bed in the end... Not having a good day though, I started off waking up on my back and my bladder was full so that kinda hurt! It kept hurting until a while after I went to the toilet! And then my back started hurting, some weird pressure like feeling... really can't explain it! We went for a walk to the shop, cause hubby's parents are coming over for dinner tomorrow, so we're having a traditional english sunday roast! And in the shop I kept feeling like everytime I walked I peed myself a little... yuck!! Jumped straight in the shower when I got home! (oh and bought myself some panty liners) - never had this before though!! And now my back is hurting again.... Really don't know what's wrong with me - other than being pregnant!!! :haha: Not comfi today!!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww sorry that your day is going so poorly, Ella. That sucks... And maybe baby moved to a position where she's on your bladder and in your back? Rowan did that to me lots. Either way, hope it is a one off. :flower:

Talia!! Look at that bump! You look amazing! :D Definitely no hiding it any more! Yay :)

So temp plummeted. Thinking that's not a great sign haha. Oh well.


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah definitely hope it's a one off!! 

Not sure what to say about your temp, want to stay positive though, maybe implantation??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks ladies, I'm past the in between but still depending what I wear its either super obvious or looks oddly fat. So might as well rock it... I still haven't bought maternity pants, have to jimmy rig the top buttons on everything or wear stretchy pants lol. 

I think it's too early for a temp dip to be a sign of AF! Negative nancy! Haha Jk! You're still in until the red lady rags! Bahaha

Here's what I've just just finished for my friend's wee boy who's due in a few weeks! I love it, it's so adorable!! Wee pretty proud of myself. I think my biggest preggo symptom is craftiness hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Bah! Why is everything posting sideways!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and Ella, if my bladder is too full, usually waking me up a hour or so before I get up its super painful and kind of feels like you've pulled a muscle... It's annoying! Your bladder can really put a lot of strange pressure on your uterus so it doesn't surprise me.. Still sucks. I've also peed myself a little, mostly with big sneezes that sneak up on me! Oh the joys


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw that hat and those gloves are so cute!!!!! :baby: They're awesome!!! 
I've never tried crochet before.... I've got a book on crochet and knitting, which I mainly bought for the knitting part. But I have thought about trying crochet. Just haven't got to it yet.

I'm more a x-stitch girl, just started a new project!

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask, Talia, we should really add each other on FB so we can all chat on there, and you can see pics and stuff aswell!! (and I can nose on yours :winkwink:)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh yes!! You should be able to find me thru Caitlyn... I'm guessing I'm her only friend by the name of Talia! 

If you ever want to look at patterns etc Ravelry is a good site that's where all the patterns are and you can search by knitting or crochet... I'm trying to find some easy booties to do... It's really not hard to learn, YouTube has it all!


----------



## Naaxi

Omgoodness that hat and (booties?) Are soooo sweet! If she does newborn photos she HAS to get rhe photographer to ise those for a few shots! Omg. And I think I need to pay you to make me some for my prop stash lol! Aaaand I am not a negative Nancy! But last month I only had a 7 or 8 day LP (forget which at the moment and too lazy to check) so really, it could be AF related but it is def not the upward pattern of a pregnancy.


----------



## OurLilFlu

They're scratch mitts lol the booties will look bootier. There are so many cute patterns etc for photo shoots! I don't know if I'm that skilled quite yet but it would be fun to make them!! 
And I suppose you're right with your strange LPs lately. I guess if it happens again at least you can go to your doc knowing it wasn't just a coincidence... Sigh... We'll all be waiting to see!


----------



## Naaxi

Even that hat would suffice for a newborn shoot in October &#9825; So so sweet. Eurgh I am emotional this evening... can't believe Rowan is two. His party is tomorrow. Sigh... I sure hope I'm not broken to have any more kids... I just want one like right meow.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww :hugs: I'm sure it's hard not to be emotional with Rowan growing up so fast plus the stresses of ttc... I wish there was something I could do to make that baby dust fairy come on down... I know you probably have some planning and stuff for the party too but just focus on being positive and excited for Rowan on his big day!! 
Hopefully your emotions cooperate in the next few days. Just think its totally more than likely that you'll have a wee baby celebrating with you for Rowan's next bday if not at least preggo! That's exciting right? :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Totally normal to be emotional when your LO turns 2!! I almost cried when we did the cake on Lucas' birthday! I just couldn't believe he was 2 already and growing up so fast!! Still amazes me almost every day!! 
Just try to enjoy the day! :flower:

And I guess you're right about your LP (it was 8 days btw, I checked :winkwink:) So that means if it's like that again spotting today... Fingers crossed you won't!! 
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Temp spike again... :shrug: No clue lol. Uterus feels full but it always does so close to AF, so that's not a good indicator either lol. Sigh. Going to go blow up some balloons... got a helium tank last ywar we never used so I hope it's still good :)

What's up with you ladies? How is your weekend?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmm well better than a drop! Dunno what to say but I'm happy! Hopefully that tank is good! We're having an early thanksgiving dinner and heading to watch a bit of football at a friends until we have to go.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for temp spike! Fingers crossed it's gonna continue! 

Hubby made a lovely roast chicken for dinner, with roast potatoes as his parents came over (and we said we'd pay them back for helping us move and helping us with the house with lots of roast dinners! :haha:) and I made a chocolate cake (betty crocker, devil's food cake) for dessert!! 
Jay's dad LOVES chocolate (cake) so he had like half the cake :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

I made chocolate cakes for Rowan's party, but from scratch from my Memere's recipes... wish she knew that I use them now. She used to worry that I would never learn to cook or bake, as I never had an interest in cooking. Baking, yes, though. I still wasn't interested until a few years after she had passed when I grew tired of always eating out.

And I don't know what to say about my temp either. Just nod and say "hmmm" I guess haha!

It smells so autumny today... where did summer go?? The leaves on my tree in the front are almost all gone now... maybe I will buy a rake and make a pile for Rowan to play in...

Talia, that sure is an early Thanksgiving dinner! Mmm I'm jealous lol. My brother is hosting this year and I worry as my mum has always hosted... but we will see! It is next weekend. And Ella that all sounds scrumptious! All this talk of food is making me hungry hahaha!


----------



## Eltjuh

I usually bake my cakes from scratch, but you can never really get such a rich chocolate taste when you do it from scratch! The betty crocker one is soooooo nice!!!! I don't like cooking, don't have the patience for it. But I like baking and decorating the cakes! (you might've seen the cake album on my FB :winkwink:)

It was very summery here today! I had to go outside to get some fresh air, cause I was feeling sick again today. So I sat on the doorstep for a while and it was really hot and sunny! I kinda like the autumn/winter days though when you're inside nice and warm and it gets dark early and it's all cosy in the house!


----------



## Naaxi

I have the betty crocker one in my baking cupboard, but I actually prefer my Memere's recipe and disagree- it is soooo moist and chocolateyand then the icing isn't icing at all, but whipped cream and chocolate pudding! Mmmm &#9825; Maybe you just need to find a better recipe? This one doesn't even have eggs in it cause I can taste eggs in a recipe ;) So my Memere made one without for me and entitled the recipe "Caitlyn's favourite cake" :)


----------



## Naaxi

Hmmmm so not going to test today. Will test 11dpo if no AF as it will be a day late then... and I don't have tests in the house... and I am not convinced I am pregnant.


----------



## Eltjuh

There's still hope! No spotting.....and temp is ok, not too low!! 
I'm still not giving up! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

Day of folding mount laundry... weeeee... Chu ladies up to?


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha spoke at the same time. How is your night, Ella? You're up late :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies had my first shift at the flu clinics. Busy busy! Mmmmm I want chocolate cake of any kind!! I'm with Ella saying your not out! Can't wait to see when you test!


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm... may have had a bit of spotting this evening. Think AF will come tomorrow evening or 11dpo. Blah.

How was first shift, Talia?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I was up late... hubby was getting up with Lucas today so I could :winkwink: I had just finished watching some programs - one of our soaps we like watching has special edition later episodes 1 week in the year, which don't start until 10pm and end at 11pm. 
Feeling really tired today though and don't feel like doing anything - only got up at 11am aswell!! :blush:

How was your first shift Talia??? Did you enjoy it?


----------



## OurLilFlu

It was good! We spent the morning at a seniors lodge And the afternoon at the Chinese united church. I think we immunized about 300 people. It was pretty busy! Today I'm doing more inner city sites ( Boyle-McCauley) etc... I like it so far it's nice not to be running on your feet all day but I still came home exhausted!


----------



## Naaxi

Any time that you interract with lots of people it is normal to be exhausted . Glad glad it was good, though :) :flower: 

And Ella, that's kind of neat that they air night shows as well :) I am sad that Doctor Who only has two episodes this year... sigh!


----------



## Eltjuh

Good to hear you enjoyed your shift!! It's probably gonna be exhausting anyway considering that little bubba you're carrying around ,that's getting heavier every day!! 

I noticed your temp went up a bit again today Caitlyn!! I'm definitely keeping things crossed for you!! Is it bad that I'm excited for you to be 11dpo tomorrow, cause you said you might test then??!!


I hate it when shows you like don't show a lot of episodes! I like watching Nikita but they're doing their last season this year and it's only gonna be like 6 episodes!! :cry: There have been quite a lot of shows I used to love watching that have been cancelled in the past year or 2.... Don't like it!!! :(

I still haven't heard from my midwife about the 20 wk scan... so I've decided I'll give her till like midday tomorrow and then I'll ring her again! I don't wanna be like almost 22 weeks before I get my scan! Was hoping when my parents come over I would be able to tell them what we're having, but they're coming over on the 19th, so that's like a week and a half away and have a feeling I won't get it booked that soon! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Did you call them on Monday?? I'd def call today even so, that's getting ridiculous!

I'm feeling like absolute crap right now. I started to get dizzy and stuff on my last couple jabs of the morning. Lunch isn't sitting well, ugh. I hope the afternoon isn't bad. I'm here til 515 though... Yuuuccckk


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry you aren't feeling great, Talia, that sucks! And a dizzy nurse weilding a sharp object is never good lol... :winkwink:

Ella, I guess it is too late today but olease call first thing tomorrow when you get up! That is getting rediculous!

And sorry to let you down, ladies, but the spotting is very consistent which is what the day before AF is like for me. Tonight or tomorrow is DDay lol. So unless I am still spotting by tomorrow night, I won't be testing this cycle. On to the next :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well Talia!! Hopefully time will go fast and you can get home and relax!! 

Caitlyn, don't say that!! :( We don't want new cycles! We want this one to last 9 months! :winkwink: Sorry if it didn't work this time!! :hugs: 

It is definitely too late to call today, but I'll ring her tomorrow. I'm still gonna give her a couple of hours, but if I'm up early with Lucas I doubt I'll be able to hold out for too long, cause time always seems to go really slow early in the mornings!!


----------



## Naaxi

Just call her, Ella! She has made you wait long enough! That isn't good for your baby's health to not have any checks!

Sooo spotting went away... not sure what to make of it. Temp usually drops day of AF so guess the morning will be interesting... :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya def call... First thing, there's no reason to give her more time. You need to get in! 

Yay no spotting!! Ill be watching in the am!! Eeeeeee!!!!! 

Feeling better after the afternoon.... Almost had a fight break out at the site we were immunizing at lol oh those types can be so unpredictable


----------



## Eltjuh

So I rang my midwife again this morning, left her another message.... heard nothing back. I got fed up with the whole situation so I rang the community midwives office again, they didn't answer and I could only leave a message and they hadn't really been very helpful before so I didn't leave a message, decided I'd ring them again later. I realised that I had a phonenumber on the fridge, which I got from my GP surgery (for the midwife) to refer myself to the midwife. So decided I'd try that - worst they could do was say I had to ring a different number... BUT I spoke to a midwife there, told her I'd been trying to chase up my 20 week scan for a while now and nothing was happening. She said: oh a midwife needs to send a request to the scan department, they won't just make an appointment for you (I thought to myself: yes, I know that, so why isn't anyone booking my appointment??) She asked if I had my 12 wk scan, I said: yes, but that was in London and I've recently moved. So she asked whether I'd seen a mw yet and I told her I'm due to see her next week, but I'll be 19+5 by then. So she took my details and said she'll send it through to the scan department and I should get an appointment letter through the post!!! 
:happydance: Hopefully it'll happen now!!! You KNOW I'm gonna be sleeping in front of the letterbox now!! :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah glad you got thru to them. It's so strange that they book it for you. Here as long as you have a prescription or a requisition for anything you can walk into any lab or X-ray/us clinic and get it done, even the same day with bloodwork. I hate waiting on other people. I'd rather just book myself!


----------



## Eltjuh

I would probably be able to book it myself if I had the request from the midwife, but I didn't! 
Bloodwork is easy here, they give you a little slip/note at the doctor's (like a prescription I guess) and you just walk in, sit and wait, give them the piece of paper and they do it for you! 

Wish it was that easy for the U/S, but then again I'd still have to wait to see my midwife which isn't until next week!


----------



## Eltjuh

Are you gonna test today Caitlyn?? Seeing as your spotting slowed down/stopped and your temp stayed the same???


----------



## Naaxi

Glad you finally got an answer, Ella! Let's hope they follow through this time! I am glad that here, like Talia said, they hand you a requisition and you book it. Sounds much easier.

So still in bed.. scared to go the the washroom and see blood this am lol. Temp stayed the same as yesterday though so that's good but broke and did a frer last night and nothing... so I dunno.


----------



## Naaxi

If no blood then I'll do my last test. If blood, well.... my temp is a big ol' tease then lol.

On a side note, wow! 200 pages and nearly 2000 posts!

Well I am spotting again so gunna wait until tomorrow for AF to actually be late.


----------



## Eltjuh

I already spoke to you on FB, but again: Sorry you're spotting again!! :( Even if it's not too much! :hugs:
Keep us updated on what's happening!! :)


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, I will keep you updated for sure. Just wearing panty liners today... and may see if the dollar store has tests. The ones I go to tend to opt out of selling those.


----------



## Eltjuh

cheapies are always good!! :winkwink: Test at will :haha:

I think this little bubba is starting to get more active now! I've been feeling him/her move quite a lot today!! And yesterday aswell, it's so nice!!! 
I also love hugging hubby at the moment, cause when we do you can feel a little hard lump in between us :) It's nice to know it's growing as I don't really feel like I've got a bump yet!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww yay! I miss the feeling of Rowan moving inside me. Was definitely the saddest part about giving birth.

Yep... bought a cheapie and have one frer but don't need them this cycle- spotting is heavier, AF is here. If she comes full force tonight, would I count tonight as cd 1? Or tomorrow? I never know.

Hmm stumped now... spotting slowed again. Maybe my LP is just lengthening? I think it used to be 12 days before Rowan...


----------



## Eltjuh

Are you still thinking about seeing your doctor about the spotting? Surely it can't be normal that you keep spotting and then stop again and then start again? (No offence!)
I just got a call from that midwife that i'd been leaving messages for... she woke me up! :( told her it was sorted now.

Went to the toilet early this morning cause i had bad stomach cramps l. So i walked down the stairs in the dark and missed a step at the bottom!! Luckily i landed on one knee, as if i was proposing to someone! Totally freaked me out though!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmm what is up with this stop and go!! 

Haha figures that the midwife would call! Hope you made her feel bad that you had to do all the running around! Scary slip! Glad you didn't completely fall over like me!


----------



## Naaxi

Scary slip indeed! That must have stopped your heart for a sec. Hope you're alright. :flower: And yep, that's the way of the world... now that it is sorted, she gets back to you. Wow. But I am glad things are moving finally :) We wanna see your parts, little fluff!

Took a test before wiping... seems to be "light" flow now? Maybe? Lmao. Either way, test was negative (glad it wasnt my frer) so maybe I was right and my LP is just trying to normalize to a bit longer? Meh. And temp can't be considered as it was over an hour early- Rowan has a doc's appointment on the other side of town close to our normal wake up time and we have to bus. And nah... not sure I want to go in for me just yet. Try one more month first... I hate the doctor's lol... more accurately, I hate being told there isn't anything to be done and "just wait and see".

Anyways, how goes, Ms Talia?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya well hopefully your LP keeps getting longer, maybe even for 9 months! Haha ya I think it's fair to see how next cycle goes, hopefully your timing will be just as good. Again 20% chance even when it's perfect. 

I'm doing good, it's kurtis's birthday today! Going for dinner and cake with kurtis's family tonight. Should be fun! Otherwise thanksgiving stuff this weekend.


----------



## Eltjuh

Happy Birthday to your hubby Talia!! Have fun tonight! :) 

Sorry to see you started a new chart Caitlyn!! :( Hopefully you can time it properly again this cycle. And I guess it is a good thing if your LP is starting to lengthen again, cause short LP's are never good. :hugs:

I'm fine, I think baby is fine aswell, felt him/her move a couple of times today, must've changed position though as it's not as strong. Gonna check hb again tonight just cause I fell. 
But surely that wouldn't have done anything considering I sort of just jumped, cause I was trying to take another step but missed one....


----------



## Naaxi

Happy Birthday, Kurtis! :D Have a great evening with the hubby!

And Ella, I am certain bub is fine... I slipped and fell in the tub (was only halfway up) when pregnant with Rowan, around the same point in pregnancy too... baby is fine :) They have a way nicer cushion in there :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I know! You still worry though!
I did feel 'it' move a couple more times today. Still gonna have a listen though - always nice to have an 'excuse' to listen - hubby won't let me listen randomly most of the time! He's too scared I'll worry! :haha: 
Though he did say I've been much better this time than I was last time. Then again last time around this time, or around 16ish weeks I think I took some ibuprofen, as I thought you could and then read that you're not supposed to and totally freaked out!!! So that didn't help!! 

It's time for bed for me now! Hope you have/had a great night with your in-laws and hubby Talia!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

When we listened to baby last night he/she kicked the doppler :haha: We could hear it and I felt it aswell!! 

Good news today: Got my scandate!! 23rd of October, 3.15pm!!! Bit bummed it's in the afternoon cause that means we'll have to wait half the day before we go there!!! But on the other hand, cause it's in the afternoon Jay's mum might be able to look after Lucas for us! Cause she works nights and gets up around 2/3pm so hopefully she can take him for a bit! So excited we finally know when it's gonna happen though!! CAN'T WAIT!!! :happydance: - 12 more sleeps!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eee yay! Glad you got the date! Sucks its in the afternoon though but oh well! Hopefully Lucas would be taken care of then! Can't wait to know what it is!! Any inklings?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Bah I wrote a reply but when I copied it to the desktop version to post a pic it got all buggered! Well, dinner last night out with Kurtis his parents his aunt and a cousin was nice. Went over to his parents where his grandparents uncle and a couple more cousins met us for ice cream cake, soooo yummy,my fav! I finished my next knitting project while I was there, same booties as the pumpkin ones but I added the flowers.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Naaxi

Aww so sweet, Talia! Love those... will need to comission you for some props ;) Lol.

Ella, so sweet! Rowan hated the doppler and always kicked it and squirmed away.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw they're really nice Talia!! You're so quick aswell! Guess it helps they're small :) 

Here's my 19 wk picture
 



Attached Files:







19wks.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Naaxi

Can't believe you guys are 19 and 21 weeks... And I'm on cycle 8 lol. Sometimes I wish I could just do it the normal way :( At least that way it can be fun.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awww it's ok Caitlyn! Next cycle is underway but I'm sure it's not as fun or romantic doing the donor thing! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

I bet it must be annoying/frustrating having to do it with a donor.... cause it is more fun doing it the normal way, but also cause you rely on the both of you having time so much aswell! :hugs:
But yes, your next cycle is underway and you WILL get that bfp!! :dust:

Oh and Talia you asked earlier whether I had any inklings... I said boy at first, mainly cause I wanted to prevent myself from getting disappointed if it is another boy, but I've started feeling more girl lately.... Don't know whether it's wishful thinking or whether it's a genuine feeling!
On our March thread there's 15 girls, 10 boys and 4 yellow's at the moment (2 of the boys are identical twins though so obviously they HAVE to be the same sex, they even share the same sac I think I remember the mum mentioning that)
There was a definite advantage for the girls at first but lately boys have been catching up a little. So it kinda makes me think it's a girl, cause there are/were so many girls, but then again, if there's already so many girls then the odds are that ours is a boy :winkwink: 
ugh... I don't know! :dohh: Guess I'll just have to wait! 

Have you got a feeling about yours?? ?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha I'm still on the fence. Like before I was mostly leaning girl but after our last scan I think for a few weeks I was feeling quite boy-ish but now I'm not feeling it either way!


----------



## Naaxi

pink::pink:) :winkwink:

How are you ladies? Happy Thanksgiving :D I'm thankful to have a few ears to chat to about things my real life friends don't understand and are bored of hearing. :hugs: Thank you, Talia and Ella :D I hope your weekend is full of family and friends and good times... even if you don't celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awww thanks Caitlyn, I'm very thankful for this thread too! It's nice to have somewhere to go to hash things out not the regular questions ppl ask constantly! Big thanksgiving plans today but it'll be nice!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw happy thanksgiving!! :hugs:
I'm thankful for having you girls too, always nice to have someone to vent to when you don't want other people to know about it or they don't understand!! 
Glad you feel you can talk to us aswell!! :hugs:

We don't celebrate thanksgiving at all in the UK, but Jay's brother just came back from Canada (with work/army) and he came over last night and staying with us for 2 nights. Lucas is definitely happy to see him again! And Jay's parents came over aswell. 
Can't wait for my parents to come over, which is happening on saturday and they're staying for a couple of days, then going to see my sister, who lives about 3hrs drive away and then they'll come back to ours for a day or so before going back home. Got quite a lot of family coming over the next month or so, cause my sister is due to give birth in november so my other sister wants to come stay with us for a night when they're over to see the baby and then my brother and his wife also come to stay with us for a couple of days when the baby is born (my sister's baby that is!)
And then there's Jay's brother who will want to stay with us when he's got more time off aswell! 
I like having people stay with us though!!


Hope you guys enjoy the rest of your thanksgiving weekend!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hope everyone had a relaxing Sunday yesterday! Today we're hopefully heading to the big mall, west Ed! Should be fun need to take kurtis's friend to do some retail therapy him and his gf of about 7 years are not doing well, she's leaving him for someone else trying to make it seem like they're just not working out when he already knows she's been sneaking around... Breaks my heart he's such a good guy and I really liked her too til now! He's staying with us this weekend from Calgary... Poor guy he's just heart broken and the anger etc is just sinking in:(


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw poor guy! I hate it when people cheat, I really just don't see why you would do that!! If you don't love the other person anymore then just break up with them, and if you do love them then you don't need anyone else do you?? :shrug: 
At least he'll get plenty of retail therapy in that mall!! We went to it when we were in America/Canada and it was soooo huge!! I'd definitely go there again, just because it was awesome! 

Hope you guys had a nice weekend! You must be stuffed with turkey and all the other delicious foods!! 

We had a chinese last night (always nice when Jay's brother comes over and takes us out for dinner or gets us take-aways! :winkwink:) I was totally stuffed afterwards though!! 
We took a walk to the 'local' town today, which is a 6mile round trip, my back was killing me again though so I'm pretty proud of myself and surprised I made it all the way (both ways!)


----------



## Naaxi

Aww that sucks about your friend, I hope he got a good distraction at WEM. 

Ella, I am impressed :) I normally struggle with 5 km which is less than 3miles I think hahaha. Well I guess it depends on my mood and on my hips as they are always so sore... I should get them checked as they kind of vet me locked in place sometimes. It may just be a weight thing. 

Speaking of, on my way to a fitness bootcamp right now :) I am nervous but excited. My friend's sister runs it, and I am going with him because he is too chicken to do it alone.

Oh and do either of you find it odd that my temp is still above my old coverline? Lol. Was knly under for one day. Stupid body...


----------



## Eltjuh

Hmmm that is odd... crazy temp!!
Good luck at the bootcamp thing! I'm sure you'll get a good work-out!! 

We usually only walk there and take the bus back, but we have no money at the moment (getting some tomorrow!) So we couldn't. Jay's brother suggested taking a taxi home but we don't like having lucas in a car with no carseat (eventhough it's legally allowed in a taxi). 

Got my first mw appointment tomorrow and gonna go to the doctors in the afternoon to get a mole checked out.... i've had it for as long as i can remember, it's sort of on my boob, just high up. It's not moved or changed colour or shape or anything but i'm pretty sure that it was flat before, whereas now it feels slightly raised, which i'm pretty sure is a new thing. So best to get it checked. 
8 more sleeps till my scan!! It'll be 7 soon, as i'm about to go to sleep now!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! Had another MW group appt thing today, Kurtis didn't come this time lol he was the only guy last time. Stubborn baby was hiding behind the placenta for a few mins.. 
We were talking about a few of my miles the other day, I think one or two seem more raised that normal, maybe it's a pregnancy thing? 
That's cool, I've always wanted to try boot camp, that is also weird about your temp Caitlyn.... If AF wasn't around or super light I'd be reconsidering peeing on some sticks!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies! I'm finally home and getting back to reality. Hope you are all keeping well!!


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry you are joining us here again instead of in the first tri, Kristy. Hope your honeymoon was good though!

And don't worry... I peed on another stick anyways... can't trust AF anymore... it's so weird. Got an evap to top it off. So mean. Anyways, looks as if AF has finally buggered off. And I have so many moles and lots of new ones and some mukti toned ones... it would take forever to bring them uo to the docs haha. So I'm just hoping I'm fine lol.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

That's ok Caitlyn, I'm not "trying" too hard anyways and didn't expect much while away- it was exhausting! Plus even if I were, I'd have to come back.! I've spent lots of hours reading this thread lol. :D
I've never experienced an evap before I'm sure they're worse then having AF! Hopefully you get a sticky bfp this month! You really deserve it!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Can we see the evap Caitlyn?? Or have you thrown it out?? 
Hope you're ok! At least it's nice that AF seems to have buggered off!!


Welcome back Kristy! Hope you had a nice time!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey kristy! Good to see you again! 

Boo evap! But counting down til O! Go go go! 

Another flu shift, on the west end.... And today Kurtis is going for hypnotherapy to quit smoking, hope he enjoys it and it works! 

How's everyone doing this October day!


----------



## Eltjuh

* WARNING * Rant coming up!!


Remember I told you about things my BIL was saying on FB??? (I think I ranted about that here before?!)

Well tonight he struck again!! :dohh: He posted this thing about a massive tv (like a home cinema type thing) that costs £42,000. He said this thing about you should read the reviews on this, it's so funny! So I thought I'd have a look and the comments were quite funny, so ridiculous that they were funny.
Well anyway, he commented on his own link saying: funny aint it... you walk past council house estates and look through front windows...they all have screens like this filling up their lounges and yet they can't afford basic food! lol  ahhh the comfort of job-seekers and housing benefits!...and having lots of kids

AAAARGGGHH!!!! That REALLY pissed me and Jay off!! He really doesn't have a clue about things like that so why comment on it?? I know he didn't aim it at us, but still, he makes everyone that ever claimed job-seekers and housing benefits and gets money for their kids seem like they are living the big life! Yes, there ARE people that do that, they'd rather have all the flashy things in the world and then go: oh crap, I don't have any money for food. Or they like to buy drugs etc with the money that taxpayers (effectively) give them! Which is ridiculous and I totally don't agree with people that do that! But to make a comment like that and make it seem as if everyone that lives (or HAS to live) on benefits does that REALLY pisses me off!! 
It's not like he's never been to our house and seen what we have - we've still got one of those 90's tv's which is huge (not the screen, but the whole thing!) and it even has dead pixels (sometimes people's faces go green when they're right underneath the 'right' spot!) And we don't have a car cause we can't afford it. We can't really do xmas this year cause we can't afford to really buy any presents. We don't have money to go out all the time. 
We've lost about £450 a month since hubby lost his job in the army.
Don't get me wrong, we can still afford to eat and buy clothes when we have to but it's always a puzzle to figure out where the money comes from, but that doesn't mean that we're having a baby that we can't afford! - hope you don't think we were stupid enough to try for a baby when we can't afford it! And to be honest, we hoped that hubby would have a job by now but because of the whole situation with the house he hasn't been able to. Either way he really shouldn't comment on things he knows nothing about!! 

He was lucky that his grandparents left him and his 3 siblings their house that had been paid off! His sister started living in it and now that she could get a mortgage the rest of them have all got their 1/4 share of the worth of the house. Which meant him and my sister could get a mortgage, as you need quite a sizeable deposit here in the UK (not sure what it's like over there!) But he's obviously oblivious to what it's like not to have everything he's been handed on a plate!! 

I just can't understand why people would say stuff like that, especially when they've seen someone in their own family struggle with things because they are in that situation! I used to think it was easy living on benefits, because of all the people the cheat the system and just spend their money on whatever (my sister-in-law is one of them!) But because we're married and therefore I'm not a single mum and we claim jointly and also cause we're honest on our claim forms we don't get to do stuff like that! But it definitely isn't as easy as it seemed!

Jay was literally sitting in his chair shaking because he was so angry about what my BIL said! He said if he was here he would've smacked him!! :dohh:

Ok, sorry, rant is over now!! I'm done!! SORRY!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh jeez that is insensitive and this is jays brother?? Wow! You'd think he'd be a bit understanding. Just keep your wits about you, he clearly has no clue about life but its def infuriating!


----------



## Eltjuh

No it's my sister's husband. He said he meant it sarcastically, as a joke... he was pretending to be 'one of those people that moan about it'..... Though I still reckon he meant it! 
Either way, he seemed to have apologized as Jay commented on his status (I actually sent him a private message). So we just said we'll forgive and forget and just move on! 
Feel really bad for hubby though.... He said this in one of the comments:_ I wish I could give my family anything they want, shame I cant, and its my fault we are in this mess in the first place, well get back on our feet eventually_ :cry: It's actually making me cry!! It's not his fault at all, it's just something that happened and we'll get through it....


----------



## Naaxi

Aww I feel sorry for your hubby. He sounds stressed. Your quality of life isn't bad, he shouldn't be so harsh on himself. Money isn't everything :) :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah he's not a very happy bunny sometimes! He just blames himself too much and for no reason really!! He always worries way too much aswell!! 
He applied for 16 jobs in the past week I think, so hopefully he'll hear something soon! They're not great jobs, but at least it's a job and we should be better off money wise! :) 

Felt baby kick quite hard this morning, think I may have even seen one of the kicks, but he/she won't do it again now!! Probably gone to sleep again :haha:
6 more sleeps till our scan!!! 


How are you girls? What are you upto this weekend??


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry for disappearing :) Got lots going on. Two kids bday parties today, had to make some shoes, and clean the house and I've got lots if editing to do. Sigh. Lol. How are you ladies?

Yay for feeling bubs stronger though! :D


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm good! Can't believe I'm 20 weeks already!! 4 more sleeps to our scan!! Really hope baby will cooperate! There's been 2 girls in our March thread that haven't been able to find out (yet) because baby closed their legs!! One of them, the sonographer was shaking the scanner to try to get baby to move, apparently she did it so hard the the poor girl threw up!!! :dohh: Couldn't believe it!! 

We went to the shop this morning to get a chicken for our roast tomorrow. Jay is doing the same one as last time when his parents came over! It was soooo nice!!! And I'm doing an apple crumble for after!
After that we had some lunch, cleaned the house a bit and tidied up and now we're just waiting for my parents and my brother to come over! Should be here soon(ish)

What are you girls upto this weekend?? Other than editing for you Caitlyn!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, 
AFM, we went over to the new house and decided on some things! We're getting a new kitchen instead of redo-ing the hardwood, we'll do laminate instead! Happy about that. 

Otherwise my friend has been in almost labour we were over here last night and she was having contractions 5 mins apart for 4-5 hours and then it would stop... Then again for another chunk of hours. I'm here at her house now... Probably go for a million walks lol


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Ella, I'm now kicking my self for not getting a roast when I went shopping the other day. It sounds really yummy!!

Talia, that sounds really exciting! New kitchen!! New bub! 

Afm, I applied for a new job the other day and I've had a job trial already so hopefully I'll get a call this week. The manager really liked me it just depends how another girl goes on Monday. Oh and my sister gave me a heap of elevit and menevit. She got it from a seminar!!


----------



## Naaxi

What are elevit and menevit? And good luck with your job search :)

And yay for having family over, Ella. How was the roast chicken?

And yay new kitchen, Talia!! When do you figure you'll move in again?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I think our goal is dec 1... Kurtis is over there today pulling everything out... 

The ikea kitchen planning website is driving me up the wall!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

The elevit and menevit are our (Australian) too of the range pregnancy vitamins and pre-pregnancy vitamins. 

Talia that sounds exciting!

My sister brought me a Doppler yesterday. It's for when I do fall pregnant. But I really want to try it out so I'm thinking I'll take it to my friend who's 28 weeks :)

Oh and I just wanted to let you know that 3 of my friends are pregnant and all are having boys so I'm thinking there's two girls in here... :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry I've been a little AWOL! As you know we had my parents and brother staying over for the weekend, so not been online much! 
They've just left to go to my sister!
And Caitlyn, the roast was awesome! (again!!) Hubby is great at cooking! :thumbup:

2 more sleeps till the scan!!! YAY!! Just over 48 hours to go!! 


How have you girls been??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh yay two days!! That's exciting! Little one better cooperate!! I can't wait to hear if its blue or pink!


----------



## Naaxi

Wow BnB changed... interesting. Has been the same colours since I started in 2009... anyways :) 

So I signed on long term with this bootcamp and the instructor says she will just modify routines if I fall pregnant. Locking in the price at less than half of what it is being raised to, so I had to act now. But I think it will be good.

So excited to hear whether it is a boy or girl, Ella! Eee! Can't believe you both are so far along &#9825;


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I know, I don't like the new BnB! But someone told me you can change it back, so I did!! If you go to User CP then in the 'settings &options' bit click 'edit options' scroll down to 'miscellaneous' and change the 'forum skin' to BnB Momtastic, it'll look just like it always did! Or has done in the past year or so at least! (I remember it changing something before, can't remember what changed, but it must've been in 2011 or something)
When I opened a page yesterday I was like: why isn't it loading properly?? (sometimes my google chrome doesn't work properly straight away, but when I reload it comes up like normal) but when I reloaded it it stayed the same! :haha:

Only 27.5 hours to go!!! :haha: Can't wait!!! Can't believe it's tomorrow!!!! :happydance:

Good going on the bootcamp!!! Definitely good to save money on it aswell!! :thumbup: And it's nice that they'll alter the exercises when you're pregnant!! 

I've got an appointment with the dermatologist at the hospital on saturday - about my mole - it's freaking me out! Not because I think something is wrong with it, just cause I've never been to hospital for anything other than bloodtests, scans or giving birth! It's intimidating, I'm too scared that they'll hurt me! haha I know that if I'd have to have a c-section I'd be freaking out aswell, cause I've never had any operations before!
And I've also got to get my flu jab on saturday.... But might change that appointment because my parents will be back here, so if we want to do anything I don't want to have to go there, as it's right in the middle of the day!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Oh wow, that time has gone fast! Can't wait until you find out Ella!!

Hmm, I was wondering if I could get you ladies to help me with my temp charts? I have no clue what it means! 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/47c332


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks to me like you MIGHT've ovulated on cd20, but not sure, until there's some more temps you can't really tell much from it!

Did you do the lessons on the FFwebsite?? They're really good, it helped me learn to read charts!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yeah boot camp Caitlyn! That sounds like an awesome deal! 

Woot time is just flying Ella ! Can't wait to see it. And I'm sure your mole appt will be fine, they might not even do anything to it. 

About your chart, I'm not sure what to say about it... I don't see a clear answer at all, maybe O'd cd 20 or 21... But what's really going to throw FF off is all the fertile cm days all thru the cycle... Are you sure they were truly Ewcm or watery days? Either way looks like you bd is well covered, give it more time to see the big picture


----------



## BabyDoll0077

What has me stumped is that I only have at max a cycle of 27 days (longest all year) and usually only 25 day cycles.:shrug: and until this month I've just been going off of cm. Maybe my temp is telling me it's getting too hot for a doona. :shrug:
I only use ff on my phone but I will go check it out today. Thank you for your help!!:flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ps to update on my friend, she had her baby at 1230 today! Took a verbena and castor oil cocktail yesterday morning from the midwife and things started picking up yesterday evening finally. Don't have much more details til I go visit but she did have a smooth home birth and her and Oakley Jackson are doing great!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw congrats Talia!! I saw it on FB, but yay! so cool!! :happydance:

Kristy (right??) if you've always had a 27day cycle it would make sense for you to ovulate around CD13/14 as that would give you a 14/13 day LP, which is a nice length!! Hope you catch the eggy!!



15.5hrs to go until my scan! Can't wait!! (can you tell?? :winkwink:) Going to bed now though, so it won't be too long when I wake up! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Update ASAP! I keep checking even though its too early!!


----------



## Naaxi

It is almost 6 your time, I'm dying!!! Hahaha. Pink or blue?!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Everything was good... had to go for a walk after a while as baby decided to turn around face down so they couldn't get the rest of the heart properly.... 
But everything seems fine and ........ 


IT'S A BOY!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM01252.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1









CAM01253.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1









CAM01241.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2









CAM01242.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









CAM01243.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eltjuh

So cause I was right, guessing a boy, I was allowed to pick the first thing we bought for baby...... Which was this (the other picture is in the other post :haha: and the last sleepsuit is just a stripey one)
 



Attached Files:







CAM01244.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww yay so cute! I'm kind of jealous not knowing lol but very sweet idea for the reveal!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

YAY!!!!!! How exciting!!! I love the jumpsuits!! Congrats on your healthy baby boy!!

Thank you. I had a feeling that I O'd around cd16 but I didn't have the temp to back it up. Only a few more days and I'll know either way.


----------



## Eltjuh

Only thing with having another boy is that we'll have to keep an eye on his groin area again... Cause hubby and Lucas both had an inguinal hernia when they were little.... it was horrible to see and Lucas would cry really bad aswell! 
Luckily it was an easy surgery to get it fixed but it was horrible to take him to hospital when he was only about a year old! Hubby was in a wheelchair for a while when he had his operation done! cause he was a bit older than Lucas, think he was 2 or 3 when he had his! 
But I guess the good thing is that we know about it and know to keep an eye on it! So we can get it sorted as soon as we spot it!


----------



## Naaxi

Well I hope he doesn't get one, and you don't have to worry. But awwww I'm feeling super jealous lol. Very cute.:D

Afm, first donation is tonight :)

Kristy, is it possible that your trip delayed O? That is what it looks like to me.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Weoooooo donation!! Lets go Idaho!

My youngest brother also had to go for a hernia repair when he was younger, I think he was closer to 4 or 5 though... Quick fix but still not fun! Fx doesn't happen!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I didn't think of delayed O, thank you! Now I'm hoping that's what happend. Will try to wait for the 30th before testing if AF hasn't shown.


----------



## Eltjuh

:happydance: yay for first donation!!! WHAT is going on with your temps though Caitlyn?? Did you start temping at a different time?? 
They're so high compared to your other ones, they're all above where your coverline would usually be! Oh well, you should still be able to see a pattern!
I'm keeping everything crossed for you again! And so is our baby boy :winkwink:

I can't come up with any names.... We thought of Noah, hubby said it was ok.... but I like to use Brian/Bryan as a middle name, but hubby thinks Noah Bryan doesn't sound right! :dohh:
I went through a loooooooong list of names yesterday and only got 8 out of it.... Noah, Justin, Jason, Mason, Kian, Josh, Liam and Riley. None of them really jump out at me though, I don't LOVE any of them (at the moment). Hubby doesn't like Liam and Riley and I don't think he likes Josh either.... 
I need him to make a list aswell and then compare them I guess...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya your chart is definitely on a bit of the odd side! But should be fine in the end!! 

Oh dear Ella, now that you know it's a boy it's name time lol! Had you guys picked a girls one? I'm no help here... You just have to go thru the lists and consider some family names maybe if that's traditional or anything...


----------



## Naaxi

No, I am still temping at the same time. Very odd chart, I agree. But I am hoping it is a good sign.

And Ella, you have plenty of time to go through names and find the perfect fit :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Well hubby made a list and we compared... there were 2 names that we both had - funnily enough that's not the one we picked :haha: - they were Noah and Riley (yes, he did put it on his list cause he says he's warming to it)
But he had 1 on his list that I liked aswell but didn't put on mine because I didn't think he would like it! (swear he told me once that he didn't like it!!) 

It's gonna be Logan :baby: So we'll have Lucas & Logan :) 

And yes we did have a girls name, that was gonna be Hayley (Hayley Joan Boukje) Didn't come up with a middle name for Logan yet, but think it's fine as it is actually.... 


Have you got any names picked yet Talia???


----------



## Naaxi

Awwwwwwwwwwwww I love Logan! AWWWWWWWWW! Yay :D :baby::blue::happydance::dance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay! Yes Logan and Lucas sound really nice together!! 

Yes we have names picked out either way! I can't remember if I mentioned them earlier, it's kind of a secret except to our parents... Not as much for the boy name but the girl def since its kind of different... 
But if you promise to shhh ill tell.... 

Jacob Xavier for a boy :blue: and Royen Arquelle for a girl :pink: 

I'm pretty sure I blurted now that I think of it.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah yay! They're nice names!
Our name is a secret to everyone but you (and the rest of bnb) considering we don't actually know each other in person anyway ;) even our parents and siblings don't know! Don't think we told them with lucas until he was born either!

Jay keeps joking that we'll have a mini hulk and mini wolverine now. Cause lucas is really strong he calls him mini hulk (he even has hulk pj's) and logan is wolverine's name in the xmen films.
Jay just felt him kick for the first time aswell!
Has Kurtis felt any kicks yet?


----------



## Naaxi

You did tell us those names before :D Love them. I just woke frim a dream I had just had a little girl and we were deciding on her name... good to know my subconscious also loves the name Lyra, lol. Sad it was a dream though... 

Ended up pulling a stomach muscle at bootcamp yesterday :( owies. Also think I may finally call my doc about low progesterone... saw someone talking about breastfeeding and ttc on a fbook group I am in and said she had multiple mcs until she went on a progesterone cream.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks guys! Ya bnb doesn't count for secrets! The mini hulk and wolverine are adorable nicknames hahah! 

Kurtis started feeling kicks a few weeks back but baby is shy with him every time I tell him to feel it stops, he gets a little upset lol definitely more and more noticeable. 

That sounds like a good idea Caitlyn re: prog... Hopefully that helps! Too bad the subconscious isn't real... I've had pretty tame dreams lately!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

All those names are adorable!!!! Before I cm last year we came accross a girls name: Savannah. 
Hope you all are having a great weekend. 

Still haven't gotten AF yet so I may have O'd late.


----------



## Eltjuh

My parents and my brother have just left this morning, going back to the UK.
We went bowling last night - they took us :) And I had to run out in the rain to go get the car which was parked in a different garage, on the other side of the town centre! :dohh: My dad would've done it but he didn't know where the garage was, as it was his first time in that town and Jay isn't allowed to drive with the meds he's on and it was a Dutch car aswell (so the steeringwheel was on the wrong side for him)... Oh yeah, that was fun getting out the carpark on my own with the steeringwheel on the 'wrong' side, I had to try and lean out the other window to get the ticket in the machine :haha:
I had my mole appointment in the morning yesterday and they said it could be pregnancy related, at least they weren't worried about it. 
Then Jay had an eye test done and discovered he needs glasses. He suffers with chronic headaches, so wearing glasses should hopefully help reduce them, even though his eyes aren't THAT bad. I think he had like +1 on one side and the other was only +0.75 so pretty good still. Anyway, we picked a pair of glasses for him which he can pick up next saturday! 

Apparently we're supposed to be getting a hurricane down here tonight. It's pretty windy already, wonder what tonight is gonna bring! 

How has your weekend been?? You all had fun?? I saw pictures of your new kitchen (in pieces) Talia! Good luck putting it all together! :thumbup:
Did you get any more donations Caitlyn??? 

I'll post some pics of the bowling on FB.


----------



## Naaxi

Lol that sounds like an interesting car ordeal, Ella haha :) And yay bowling. I haven't been in a few years.. apparently Derek used to be on a bowling team :) Who knew lol. Guess he had to do somethig to pass the time before meeting the love of his life hahaha ;) I'm also glad the mole was nothing :) I have moles from pregnancy, so guess it is common.

No more donations yet but one planned for today, got a + OPK yesterday and we tried but too many people around (Derek's daughter, mainly and she may catch on to his identity lol) SO going to try today... got a neg OPK this morn so thinking i am oving today.


----------



## Eltjuh

ahh...hope you can get one more in today then!! Bummer you couldn't get it yesterday, but I can understand it's hard with a lot of people around.... 

Yes that car ordeal was very funny :winkwink: I put the car in neutral (it's not an automatic), then kind of sat on the gearstick in between the 2 seats, accidentally let go of the break :haha: So started rolling back slightly and quickly put my other foot on the break whilst trying to lean out of the window to get the ticket in the machine. My dad said: you could've probably got out and done it and then got back in! But I was too scared that the barrier would close before I could get through it :haha:
Oh and that wasn't the only bit.... The car was on level 3 so I thought I'll take the lift up and pay up there... lift was being serviced so I had to walk up all the stairs, then I got up there and there was no pay machine!!! :dohh: Most carparks will have a pay machine by the lifts on every level. I was like: I'm not going back down to pay and then back up all those stairs..... So I just drove down, parked the car again, paid and then the whole ticket/barrier thing happened :haha: It was a nice adventure :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies sorry been MIA... Lots of work got done on the house. Yes we ordered and delivered the kitchen ourselves, most of the house got primed yesterday and mostly painted today. I went and inventoried all the ikea stuff, organized it and built 3 cabinets... My back is so sore from sitting on the floor building.... Owwwwieess! 

Good parking story and I saw your pics of bowling super cute!! 

Glad you're O'ing!! Too bad you couldn't get that donation but hopefully today's was fine! Excited to be in another tww!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hello, Talia! I'll have to creep your fbook, I haven't been on much lately. That is all very exciting, though! But be careful with youe back, poor lady. It is under enough stress at it is, carrying that papaya around full time haha!

So temped on time today and temp is down lower... and then went back to sleep and up again 45 mins later and it was the usual 36.3.... my chart is so weird.... wish I had more OPKs.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Jeez silly chart! Ya I feel better today and only worked 4 hrs but now I have to go tidy the house since the realtor is coming


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah your chart is a little all over the place isn't it Caitlyn?? Hopefully it'll balance out soon!! So you can actually make some sense out of it :haha:

Hope you can get some time to relax soon Talia! And be careful not to over-do it too much!!! 

I'm really tired today! Lucas hasn't adjusted to winter-time yet, so he got up at 5.45 this morning! And he's been soooooooo moany!! Literally every time you say something he doesn't like he just starts crying/whingeing.... sooo annoying! Really got on my nerves today. I just tell him to stop crying cause there's no reason for it. And if he doesn't I tell him to go outside (in the hallway) and cry there and when he's finished he can come back in! :dohh: It's really hard to deal with sometimes!!


----------



## Naaxi

Ick, Ella, I feel you. Rowan has been grumpy lately and I know how it can get on your nerves. I send hugs lol. Darn terrible twos... start at 1 and end at 82... :rofl: Poor mama though &#9825;

That's exciting, Talia! Yay! I am so happy for you guys :D Heyyyyyy I hope that you are using your sweepa broom hahahahaa!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi. Sorry for missing a few posts. My sister, her husband and 2 kids just moved into my house for a few weeks while they wait for their new house to finish building. 
Just wanted to say that I'm pretty sure Caitlyn was right with the delayed O. AF hasn't showed and I'm now finishing up on cd 29


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ahhh the sweepa! I completely forgot about it, totally bringing it, it would be perfect for cleaning up the Reno messes!! Yes!!!


----------



## Naaxi

That's what I was thinking, Talia! My groomer friend wants mine lol. I am trying to find her one for Christmas.

And I think I am in the same boat, Kristy... I think my body geared up to O but didn't. I'm tired of my body doing weird things lol. And I am thinkig maybe the higher temps are from my new duvet? Or I'm pregnant from last cycle. Hahahahaaaaa gahh!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Okay so I've been getting phantom kicks all this month and it makes me sad every time lol. Evwn had a dream about it last night. Wonder what they're from. Did you ever get them after having Lucas, Ella? I had before but not consistently like this.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I did have them after having Lucas! I honestly thought maybe I was pregnant again... but I think I was taking the pill at the time (though you CAN get pregnant even when you're on the pill). But yeah I did have them! Never found out why, think maybe it's just gas, but then again sometimes they can be pretty consistent! 

Did you ever have braxton hicks with Rowan?? I don't think I had any with Lucas or not felt them..... So I'm not sure what they're supposed to feel like, but every now and then I get cramps like when you have a bad stomach, but without having to go to the toilet (if you know what I mean!)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awww that must of been upsetting... Phantom kicks.. I had no idea they existed but it makes sense. Probably gas and your mind plays tricks. Cruel body... Just let it be a bfp and quit playing games!!!

This morning I thought maybe that bub had turned funny and was sticking its back out cuz everything got really hard but mainly to one side. but by the time I realized oh maybe it's a BH it was gone... Strange though, didn't feel cranky or painful at all... Meh!


----------



## Naaxi

Getting them pretty much every day lol. It is weird cause I can't be THAT gassy... but I had a few braxton hicks with Rowan but only in my last trimester and not many. Hopefully you don't have many, Ella (and Talia!)

So what's new with you ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Working lots at the flu clinics, you need to come on down! But in other news renos are motoring on really well. But in not so great news my dad told us on Sunday that the realtor was coming on Monday, barely time to clean after being at the new house all weekend. I've been a bit sick with a cold on top of it. Then of course they list the house that night tell us to clean up better and start packing things away to clear it to show! With what time?! And now we have 1 maybe 2 showings tomorrow! And of course I just got home from a late shift... Cleaning tonight for me and tomorrow morning! Ugh! Frustrated right now


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, that does sound frustrating. Sorry you have to be so rushed, but hopefully it will all be over before you know it and you'll be in the new place :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

So since I wrote, 2 more showings were added, one at 830 am... So guess who just got to bed and will be up at an ungodly hour to vaccuum and mop... Blarg!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw I'm sorry you're being rushed to get things done Talia!! Try to relax a little in between, take little breaks when you can!! :hugs:
Hopefully things will slow down for you soon!

I'm not doing much, just been sitting around doing my cross-stitching. 
Jay's brother is staying with us again, he left to take a friend up to manchester last night though and will be back tomorrow. Then saturday I've got my flu-jab and Jay is picking up his glasses! :happydance: Is it really weird that I'm excited about that??? :shrug:
And monday is my birthday! But we're not doing much for that! I've told Jay that I don't want anything, but he's determined to get me something! :dohh:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi all! Trying to add a photo.. 
Decided to test today and after a 1.5 hour hold and got a really big BFP!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow!!! Nice lines!! Congrats, do you know how many dpo you are!! Happy Halloween BFP!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay!! Congrats!! :happydance: Great bfp aswell!!


----------



## Naaxi

Congratulations, Kristy! How exciting :)

Ella, it only makes sense that you are excited for hubby's glasses, as they may help with headaches! I know mine did :) And yay! Birthday time! Let hubby spoil you, as a human transport device, you deserve it lol! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think I'm excited about the glasses because of the possibility of a reduction in his headaches :haha: Just excited cause it's something new I guess :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

So guess what?! All that whining paid off, the house sold! And for more than asking, possession is January.


----------



## Naaxi

Yayy!!! :dance::happydance::headspin:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ca-razy day! But such good news! Plus I finished building the kitchen cabinets! Super work is getting done over there!


----------



## Naaxi

That's so awesome :) Yay good news all around!


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!! :happydance: Won't be long before you'll move over then!! Only 2 months!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya we're still hoping to have the move done in December, get settled before the holidays! Phew it'll definitely be a busy November and December!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hey, if you need help moving, let us know :)


----------



## Eltjuh

*yawn* 

Got my flu jab this morning.... my arm is sore!! People on the March thread did say that was gonna happen! Hopefully that's all that's gonna happen! :haha: Talia how long does it usually take for any side effects to show if you get any?? 

Hubby got his glasses today, I'm slowly starting to get used to seeing him with them - sort of! His parents are coming round tomorrow so that's gonna be fun! We didn't tell them that he needed glasses (or even had an eye test) and his mum can go either way about it! She has always said whenever hubby tried glasses on for fun that he looks like his biological dad with glasses (as he wore them)..... we don't know him, hubby doesn't even know (or really want to know) his name! Apparently his biological dad made his mum pick (at the age of 16) between him and her baby... :wacko: :nope:

Anyway, hope you girls had a nice day (or still having a nice day!) It's bedtime for me now, feeling pretty tired! Night night!! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww what a nice offer Caitlyn! Ill keep it in mind, I think the boys started moving some stuff today just a few boxes every trip to go Reno. 

The flu reactions are generally 1-4 days... Can't really say much about onset


----------



## Naaxi

Alright well definitely let me know. 

Soooooooooo no clue about my chart. Going to assume AF is due Oct 9th.

But my dumb bunny attacked the bunny my friend gave me and split his eyelid in a few places... he is in surgery right now (minimum of 500 $ later...) grr. Why do these things happen right before Christmas shopping??


----------



## OurLilFlu

That chart is definitely the strangest one I've seen from you, don't know what to say, go by the opk and cm? Flipping weird! 

Damn bunnies! That's terrible! I hate big unexpected expenses like that! Argh! My friend's cat just spent two days at the vet for a blocked urinary tract, 1500$... Right after they got back from their honeymoon!


----------



## Naaxi

Yep. No idea what's going on. Nope. Not a one. Hehe. :shrug:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ELLA!!! Hope your day is amazing and filled with love.

And omgosh 1500 $ is insane... I wish there was a way for our pets to be covered for insurance hehe... they are family, after all...


----------



## Eltjuh

Thank you!!! :happydance:
I got a really nice necklace (I think you both saw the picture on fb) and I got a lovely chocolate cake and card (that almost made me cry!!) 
And I got some chocolates (ferrero rocher) from Jay's parents and a giftcard for a clothes shop from Jay's brother... 
And apparently I'm gonna get a nice bath later on!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww that is absolutely awesome!! Yay :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awww I forgot to charge my phone yesterday so it died before I even got to work. Happy belated Ella! I did see the pic of your necklace, very nice!!


----------



## Eltjuh

OurLilFlu said:


> Awww I forgot to charge my phone yesterday so it died before I even got to work. Happy belated Ella! I did see the pic of your necklace, very nice!!

Thank you!! 
It took some effort to come up with something for my birthday! :haha:
Hubby made me cry!! Here's the story... feel free to skip if you can't be bothered to read it!! 

Hubby was going to get me a birthday present and he didn't know what to get me. I'd been telling him for days/weeks that there wasn't anything I really wanted, but ofcourse he still wanted to get me something.... So he decided he'd let me pick something myself. We went in some shops but I wasn't really in the mood to do any shopping, especially cause I really couldn't think of anything I wanted! I thought about getting some clothes maybe but then realised that I'm pregnant so anything I would get was either going to be maternity clothes which I obviously won't wear after I've given birth or they were gonna be a bigger size than normal or they were gonna be stretched out! So then I thought maybe I could get myself some nice underwear, but I couldn't do that either cause that's not gonna fit after my boobs go down again after I stop breastfeeding! I really just couldn't think of anything so hubby said what about perfume?? I need some really, so I picked one. Then his brother said are you getting that? And then hubby said: yeah cause she just keeps going in shops and coming back out and I'm just following her like an idiot... And that's where I just started crying, I was like: well, I can't help it that I can't buy any clothes and can't think of anything I want! There's no point buying something that is ok but not really something I really want!! That's where I thought of getting the necklace I posted a picture of earlier! I felt really bad afterwards though for crying and not being able to make up my mind! And poor hubby said he is crap at buying me gifts cause I never like anything he buys, which is totally not true!! (he just has a habit of buying things I've mentioned once and I've never actually said: oh I REALLY want that!!! but he does buy me some really good presents. I think he usually just wants to go overboard and then gets it wrong cause he wants to buy me more presents than what I've actually asked for haha)

Hope you're all doing good! Anything exciting coming up??? 
Think I totally missed your V-day Talia!! Happy belated V-day! And not long till you'll be in 3rd tri!!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Aww that's a cute story. Poor hubby of yours lol. But the hormones don't help either I am sure :) And V-Day? I am confused.

So temp spiked... and on a day donor took off to get things done so he was nice enough to pop over and do a house call haha. May go get more this evening as well, but seeing as it is after O if it was an O spike, I probably missed it anyways. Ah well. :) should have taken him up on his offer on the weekend...


----------



## Eltjuh

By V-Day I meant 24 weeks, viable baby :) 

Lucky you getting a house-call!! :winkwink: Bummer you didn't take the donor up on his offer on the weekend... But I'm sure you'd just be happy to finish this cycle and try again, considering the odd chart and everything!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Very sweet sorry about your bday shopping. I've cried over such ridiculous stuff, seem a bit more emotionally stable now lol. 

Yay donation but annoying that your chart is still so weird! Still have a chance to catch that eggy! I'm yawning soo much today I feel bad for the ppl I'm immunizing! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

I am up WAY too early hahaha. Gotta walk twenty mins to the vet with the bunny... stupid bunny. Lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that sucks! How're things otherwise?! I'm getting my friend's baby shower all planned for Saturday and I feel like my list is just getting longer and longer! Ugh I need a good gluten free hot appetizer idea that isn't meatballs... Search continues...


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, hope the bunny is gonna be ok!! 
And hope you're ok too!!! (you disappeared on fb!) 

How are the renovations coming along Talia?? And have you finished your kitchen yet? Would love to see some pictures! 

Not much going on here... my pregnant sister had to go to hospital for her blood pressure for the 3rd time as the midwife said it was slightly high, but every time she gets to the hospital her blood pressure is fine.... But they've booked her for induction on monday now! (she's 40+6 today) She's hoping something will start by itself though!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Tiling is happening in the kitchen and bathroom so no walking on it for a few days while it dries so we gotta wait. Everything is painted and doors are up etc


----------



## Naaxi

Wow that is awesome progress on the renos, Talia :D Gotta admit I am jealous hehe.

I am okay :) But you knew that. Was just at the vet. Stupid bunbun needs more/different meds for his eye.


----------



## Naaxi

*chirp chirp chirp* LOL! How are you ladies? So I got tired of my chart without an O day so I put one in... I think that is accurate even though there is one blip before. I am still pretty hopeful &#9825; Come on early Christmas present bfp! Lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, at least it seems your temp has gone up and stayed up now! Hopefully it'll rise more!! Still feeling like you might've caught the eggy this time then?? 
Fingers crossed for your early xmas present! :flower:


----------



## Naaxi

Maybe! I got a dollar store test and took it two days ago in the evening and got an evap that was more noticable the next day and today as well lol. But it is a dollar store test and taken just on a whim cause of the odd temps so I am saying evap line... but I still feel like this month could be it yeah :) I guess we will see in about a week :)

So what have you ladies been up to?


----------



## Eltjuh

oooh exciting!! Looking forward to you testing!! :)


I have some exciting news aswell, my sister's waters broke tonight!!! (about an hour ago) She's 41+2 now and was due to go in for induction tomorrow if nothing happened. It's so exciting! Can't wait to hear more and also to find out the name they picked... I'm paranoid that they picked the same name as us! (they're having a boy too) Though my sister said the other day that we won't have picked the same name... the only way she can safely say that is if they picked a name that's in her husband's family or an odd name from the bible or something.... They're pretty hardcore christians, so it wouldn't surprise me at all! I was raised christian but wouldn't pick a name from the bible just cause it's in the bible if that makes sense.... I like Noah and that was one of our options but that's just cause I like the name and not cause it's in the bible.... :haha:

Anyway, bedtime for me now! Gotta get up early with Lucas tomorrow, cause hubby didn't get ANY sleep last night and he was gonna have a nap earlier today but ended up staying awake after all... so I'm gonna have to get up with Lucas as hubby will probably be zombiefied in the morning! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies!! Busy busy as always lol 

Caitlyn I have no idea what to think of your chart but it looks like you did have a shift... Either way I'm excited for you to test! Early Xmas bfp! I'm hopeful for you this cycle! 

Ella, exciting about the potential labour before the induction, always how it goes. We have a bday dinner to go to for Kurtis's cousin, so so tired today...

AFM, same old but I did find 5 books on kijiji for 20$, all newborn and birth related, even a hypnobirtthing one. I've already read a third of it! Sweet deal! Oh yes and also yesterday I threw my friend her baby shower and it was soo nice! Anyways nap time before we head out for sup!


----------



## Eltjuh

So I came on to see how you girls are doing..... What's happened to your chart Caitlyn?? Did you start a new cycle?? When I click on it there's nothing in there and it says 11th of Nov. But the 2nd chart that's usually underneath it has gone and shows the same one!
Don't tell me AF has got you!!! :cry:

My sister finally gave birth to their little boy this morning! Her waters broke on sunday evening around 10pm and her labour seemed to go really slow. When she got checked last night (monday) at around 3am she was about 3cm so they said they weren't gonna check her again about 10am this morning (at least that's what her husband told us) but she gave birth at about 8am :) So it went reasonably quick after she reached 3cm I guess!
They called him Arthur Peter (Peter after my sister's husband's dad and also after my dad) and he weighed 8lbs and was 53cm! Which is funny cause Lucas was also 8lbs (and 2oz) and was also 53cm!! :haha: 
I'm getting more excited about having this baby now! I'm a little jealous of my sister that she gets to hold her cute little boy! Though ofcourse I want mine to cook a little longer! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya your charts are being screwy Caitlyn! 

Nice to hear she had her baby and all went well! Good sized baby for sure and funny how close to Lucas's stats!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Congratulations on your baby nephew Ella! How exciting!! 

Hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks! Looking forward to seeing him on monday! Can't wait to have a little cuddle... I'm sure Lucas will start crying again though :haha: he doesn't seem to like it very much when I'm holding a baby... He'd better get used to it before Logan comes haha! 

Got lots of family coming over again this weekend, cause everyone is ofcourse coming over to see our new nephew and they are also stopping at ours for a bit! First is my sister with her husband and little girl (she's 1) on friday. Then my parents on saturday I think.... and also my brother and his wife on saturday - my sister will have left at this point! Just hope my sister isn't gonna be too overwhelmed with having so many people come round in a small amount of time! At least she gets a couple of days before it all happens. When I had Lucas my parents were already there and my sister and her husband visited the same night we got home from the hospital... it was mental!


----------



## Naaxi

Hey ladies. Sorry was having a mope day yesterday lol. Appointment to discuss hormones on the 18th :) Moving forward.

Congratulations on your new nephew :) I saw that on facebook. How exciting! I miss holding new babies... I have done shoots with them but it just isn't quite the same... I like snuggling with them and that isn't quite professional hahaha. When I have to change sets with one hand is the only time I get to snuggle a bit or if they start crying to get them back to sleep.

Speaking of, are you going to do maternity/newborn pics through me, Talia?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Glad to hear bout you appt Caitlyn! Hopefully you get some answers! 

It's so funny you mention that because I was just looking at my friends newborn pics and thinking of you! I think it would be so fun. When do ppl normally take maternity pics?


----------



## Eltjuh

Glad you got yourself an appointment to talk about your cycles/hormones.... Hopefully she'll take you seriously this time and actually help you!!! 

I would love to have you do maternity/newborn pictures for me Caitlyn... bummer you live so far away!! :haha:

Speaking of pictures, Talia you need to post a new bump picture! :winkwink: I'll post one on friday when I take my 24 week picture :)


----------



## Naaxi

Lol come for a visit, Ella ;) I'll do them for you no problem!

Talia, usually any time after 35 weeks. And I can come to you in the later evenings after Derek gets home or you can come to me :) Or we can go on a sunday to a nice location. What works for you?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes Ella, I've been so bad at taking bump pics I'm definitely due!! Lol 

And yes evening or Sundays are best for us too but that'll be in January... Wow.. But time will fly... Guess what! 99 days left today!


----------



## Eltjuh

yay only 99 days left!! Not long now until you're in 3rd tri!! Only 1 more week!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

According to one of my apps its tomorrow... Week 27... Either way doesn't matter, progress is progress!!


----------



## Naaxi

Then that is today :D Happy third tri, according to your one app heehee!

Wow time has flown.

Hurry up, monday, I'd like to get started on getting answers &#9825;


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay happy 3rd tri!! :happydance:

I posted my 24 week picture up on FB earlier, I noticed Caitlyn already saw it :thumbup: - and commented on it! :winkwink:

I'm going for roll on monday aswell cause I get to see and cuddle my new nephew on monday!! :happydance: 
And ofcourse I'm excited for you to hopefully get some answers, or start getting something at least!! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay all great things to look forward too! Today I spent the afternoon at my parents and me and my mom made 35 cloth diaper wipes! Super easy and cute! Flannelette on one side and terry on the other! 

Ill post a bump pic when I get home and hopefully ill remember to take pics of the renos so far, I'm just waiting for Kurtis and we're gonna head over there!


----------



## Eltjuh

Cool! Looking forward to seeing some pics :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow, I put the pics I have together and compared to 20 weeks I look full term! Not quite but holy! I'm scared there's still so long! I don't feel that big but it's such a big difference! Def have to watch what I'm eating and get moving a bit more, I've been bad lately and I think it's starting to show!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OurLilFlu

I don't know how to post multiple pics so here's a few from the the house... Kitchen, tiled!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OurLilFlu

Kind of shows the entrance, front window and some of the living room!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

And here's an idea of both floors together the tile in the kitchen and a piece of the laminate that'll be in the living room, master and hallway
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Dang and I had one of the main bathroom but it says the file is too large. Ill have to just wait til it's finished.. Right now the tub and surround is in and it's tiled.. Needs a sink/cabinet and a toilet lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks really nice! I like the way you come in and I like the tiles aswell!! 

Great bump by the way, getting so big!! 


I put some pictures of mine together, only bad thing is that the 24 week one is taken from a different angle, lower than the rest.....
 



Attached Files:







12,18,24 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OurLilFlu

Still it shows the progression really nice! I wish I didn't slack off and have none between 20-26 lol I feel like I just exploded!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww look at all the cute bellies &#9825; You ladies are looking fantastic!

And I love your floors, Talia! The new place is going to be awesome :) Did you remember to bring the Sweepa?? Hahaha :rofl:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, most of the top kitchen cabinets are up and I think my dad is tiling the front entrance today and tomorrow! 

In worse news, yesterday I sprained my ankle pretty bad, missed the last step at the new house because I was reading and walking... Note to self, pregnant Talia is no longer allowed to multitask!! 
Sore today but doing better than I thought!! Hahah


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no Talia!!! You do realise it's never a good idea to walk down the stairs and read at the same time?? :winkwink: Hopefully your ankle will feel better soon!! :hugs:

Caitlyn, have you had your appointment yet?? Any news??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yes hindsight is 20/20 lol it's feeling pretty decent after today so I should be back to normal tomorrow or the next! 

Yes Caitlyn! We want to know about your appt! Hope you got some good feedback!


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm I wrote out a big reply and it doesn't seem to be here... I hope that your ankle heals quickly, Talia! Sprains suck.

My appointment went okay. She gave me a requisition for checking progesterone levels on "day 21" And so I asked her, so the day after ovulation? As we had spoken about the fact that I don't ovulate until day 20ish usually, give or take while we were talking... she says no, 7 days after you ovulate and looked at me like I was dumb. So I repeated that I don't ovulate until day 20ish, never 14. She raised her eyebrows and said then seven days after you ovulate. I don't think she believes me lol. Oh GPs... She should just send me to the fertility specialist.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah seems oblivious eh? But good thing you're charting cuz anyone else wouldn't know about their O... But that's good that you are getting bloodwork that's appropriate lol '7 days later' at least it's a step and hopefully you won't even need it! FX!


----------



## Eltjuh

OMG... doctors can be such a pain! Surely she should know that CD14 is an average and actually not a lot of people ovulate exactly on CD14! There's plenty of people that ovulate earlier or later than that (hence it being an average!) :dohh: It really annoys me when they think you're stupid and they know everything! Especially when they don't! - I had a doctor one day who said you can't get pregnant when breastfeeding and he told me this story about his mum never getting pregnant when breastfeeding but as soon as she stopped she would fall pregnant or something stupid like that and I was like: NO! You CAN get pregnant when you're breastfeeding! You're actually more fertile I think if you're breastfeeding and having cycles again. Obviously if you don't have any AF or a proper cycle (with ovulation) then you can't get pregnant but breastfeeding is not a reliable form of contraception! :dohh: It's surprising how stupid some doctors are!

Anyway, it's good that she is getting something done now! So are you going to get your progesterone test done 7 days after O ??? 
Glad that you're getting something at least!


----------



## OurLilFlu

So say you did fall preggers this cycle and got your bloodwork do you think they'd get you on the prog ASAP? Like as soon as they get the results if they're low? I'd def try to at least you'd have the prescription on hand eve n if you implant late


----------



## Naaxi

Yes I have the lab requisition already so I can just walk in a week after my O and get it done... I could probably even book the appointment with the labs on O day so it is all quicker. But I am pleased that things are rolling... and I preemptively bought some all natural progesterone cream to bring in to my appointment if the results indicate what I think they will, to ask if it is okay instead of the chemical packed ones. There are so many good reviews for this cream, I kind of hope my problem is as simple as low progesterone...

Eta: Hahaha! Posted three mins after you and kinda answered the question without knowing it lol. I am awaiting the cream in the mail and obviously can't start until I have a diagnosis but at least I will have it on hand. They all say they can take up to three months to start working though, however there are a few reviews of women having Fertility issues who used it and sustained a pregnancy. Very promising.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh neat! Is that cream as effective? Man if I had some on hand is be tempted to start taking it, but it's best to see those results! I hope that's what it is for you! With your recent experiences with mc and bleeding early on I think it makes sense! Fx!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and not to mention your charts getting wonkier!


----------



## Naaxi

The reviews say it works better than the prescription ones seeing as it is more bio similar and the other chemicals don't interfere with the progesterone as there are no chemicals. Just all natural ingredients. And I know it will be hard not to just start it right away but I know I need answers.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that's awesome to hear!! 

So I've started my baby registry. Did you guys keep baby in your room in the beginning? I don't really want a bassinet since they grow out of them so fast, thinking a playpen with a bassinet setting... Any advice?


----------



## Eltjuh

We had Lucas in our room for a while.... He slept in a moses basket/bassinet for the first 6 weeks or so as he grew out of it THAT quickly! But he was a big boy (long mainly). Then we just put the cot next to our bed, though we had a big bedroom so it fit (wouldn't be able to do that now, but if Logan is big and I don't want to put him in his own room yet I'll be able to put the cot at the end of our bed). Lucas slept in his own room from about 8 weeks, because he was noisy and kept me awake - just cause you're so sensitive to the noises they make when your a new mum! At least, that's what I found! His bedroom was basically attached to ours though, like ensuite with double doors so I guess you could say he was still in our room, if we had the doors open, just further away! 

I wouldn't have a problem putting Logan in his own room though I don't think, especially now we've got the angelcare baby monitor which has a movement & breathing sensorpad.


----------



## Naaxi

Well for the most part Rowan is still in our room so I guess I don't have much say... lol. Never thought I'd be the baby wearing, extended breastfeeding, cloth diapering, co sleeping type until he was born lol... Had a crib and everything set up... just... didn't feel right for me. And we tried the moses basket, the Pea Pod and a transition crib in our room as well as a crib in his... the Pea Pod was handy for when we wanted our own space in the bed. I'd use that again for sure. And ifhe is still in bed with us which I am trying to transition him again after his bit of sickness and then night weaning that led him back to our bed... but if he hasn't made it back to his for whatever reason before new baby, they will sleep in the moses bed until they are big enough, maybe the travel crib/playpen. But I am thinking Rowan will be on his own by then.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha.... that reminds me of a post someone put up in our FB group.... she said she made a thread on here about people's lists of baby gear and someone apparently commented saying: you don't need a cot/crib cause baby can sleep in your bed, you don't need a pram/stroller cause you can use a baby carrier, you don't need a bouncy chair or swing because you can put baby on your lap and you don't need toys cause your baby has your boob! :dohh: I'm really not one for being attached to my child every minute of every day! I love having some time without him or at least being able to put him down and do something like cross stitching and ofcourse all the necessary housework that needs doing. I wouldn't be able to do that with a baby strapped to me every second of the day! Also I will have a 3 year old that needs attention aswell so I wouldn't be able to have my baby on me all the time, wouldn't be able to deal with Lucas' tantrums in the middle of the street or in the shops if my hands are full with a baby! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I guess it is kind of a wait and see. I have no clue.. But in my eyes a Moses type basket is good for one thing and not for long, even if we end of co sleeping a fair bit the playpen is still good for the living room for a few mins or when travelling. I was also just thinking of a small extra cheap crib from ikea but again, it only has one use. It's daunting not knowing the things you'll 'swear by' or the things that will be a waste lol! 

I've started piecing together a registry and its tough! I saw the other post you're talking about Ella and its so true you don't need all the gadgets that's for sure. But still even with carriers you don't know if it'll be practical or comfortable or if bub will even like it! Lol

Caitlyn, remind me again of that cloth diaper company? 

Oh and ps. Check out myregistry.com, that's what I'm using, you add a button to your toolbar and you can add things from multiple stores and websites like etsy, online stores etc! Christmas lists anyone? Speaking of which I should get Kurtis to make one for ideas for gifts!


----------



## Naaxi

The site is greenlinediaper.com, and I still think you should come over and check out the differences as I have retired a fair few different brands I used before Greenline :) I also think you should both send me your registries... and Ella you should send your address hahaha 

As for the attachment parenting which seems to be the label of what I do, I understand it isn't for everyone, probably isn't for most people in western cultures really... but for some reason it fit for me. Hubby not quite as much be he knows as well (or better, as he has done it before) that it all goes by so fast. Soon he won't want to sleep with Mum and Dad, he will want to sleep in his own big boy bed... and maybe once in a while with a younger brother.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes we def need to have a cloth 101 class at your place! Ill def look into that site today! 

And I was thinking the same, we need Ella's registry and addy! So fun! We've been thru a lot on here ladies! 

I've read a bit on attachment parenting and I like the idea. Can you run the main points by me again? I find it really interesting because, me and both my brothers are adopted and my youngest brother has a lot of issues, one being attachment disorder. In researching it for a nursing project I found that I am also midly affected. It's very neat to read about, how important early relationships are and I think people don't realize how significant that can be!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry to distract from our nice chat but I have to tell you guys what an awful day I had yesterday! Enjoy! 

I had a terrible time with the stupid tire ordeal yesterday... Appt at 1 took 20 mins just to get seen at the service desk, told me 2 hrs, at 230 went across the street for a snack and noticed that my car hasn't even been brought in, went back at 330 to ask wtf and was given another 2 hr quote, at 430 noticed it had finally moved from the parking lot... All finished at 6! 5 hrs to put on 2 new tires!! And I spent it all waiting there and mcdonalds cafe! if they would of told me it would be that long I would of went back home, or I would of went to work for the day! So pissed! But anyways, my back was perfectly fine, but to add to the crap day at 1 am the cops show up at the backdoor looking for one of our tenants! I guess at around 5 the one roommate attacked the other when he got home, waiting at the door just ambushed him! Freaking ridiculous! So the guy who got beat up went to the hospital to get stitched up and the doc had to report it, cops show up at 1 to get the rest of the story/ find the other roomie. Turns out he was home so they arrested him then the other guy came up to explain the situation and boy did he look a wreck! unbelievable! We've had a few problems with the other guy since they moved in 6 months ago but figured we'd put up with it until we moved. I'm so sick of it, but now with the assault charges we can give the guy a 24 hr eviction but fuck! ( sorry ) can't things just be smooth for the one month before the big move? Guess not! Going to be so glad to finally not have to put up with it and just have our place to ourselves!!!!!

So I'm just getting up to go write that eviction notice and start packing the office! I might text you Caitlyn about a diaper meet up if I need a break or maybe tomorrow if I don't work. I'm getting all gungho wanting to sort out lists of gift ideas for the shower cuz before we know it it'll be Christmas and then January! Eek!


----------



## Eltjuh

We don't really do registry's here! Don't even think we have anything like it... maybe some websites do, but I don't know! So yeah, I don't have a registry, plus I don't need anything! :flower:

Sorry to hear you had a rough day and night Talia!! Must be lovely getting the cops knock on your door at 1am, especially before they tell you what they're there for! You never know why they're knocking on your door!!
I'd complain if I were you about the tire thing! There's no need for it to take 5 hours to change 2 tires. And even if it does take that long they shouldn't get away with telling you 2 hours and then adding another 2 hours on top!! That's just ridiculous!! Go complain and get yourself a nice discount! :haha:


I had my 25wk mw appointment today..... got told I need to do the GTT because my bmi is over 30! She said I need to stop eating and drinking (unless it's water) from 9.30pm the night before and then at 7.30am I need to drink a certain amount of Lucozade (which is like an energy drink). And then get my blood drawn at the hospital at 9.30am. My friend told me she had to do it and had to get her blood drawn beforehand aswell though and wasn't allowed to leave the waiting room for 2 hrs and then get her blood drawn again after! 
And others on here have also said you're supposed to have your blood drawn before drinking the drink aswell! And also you're not allowed to exercise or walk (too much I guess) after the drink. 
So I might need to ring my mw tomorrow to double check, cause the hospital is a 3 mile walk away aswell! :dohh:
Everything else was ok though, bp was good, weight was fine and fundal height measured 25cm so all good aswell!! :thumbup:


----------



## Naaxi

I am fairly busy today. Missed bootcamp monday and Tuesday so my friend told his sister (the trainer) to make it hard and that we are going for a full hour instead of a half hour... so have to leave an hour earlier and then afer I am going to a prescreening of catching fire :D But tomorrow works in the day. And I am sorry that your day went so horribly yesterday :hugs:

And I haven't done much research on attachment parenting really, but from what I gather it is basically that you keep them as close to you as possible until they start venturing themselves. So sleep with them, in your bed is best but in your room second, nurse them, don't use a stroller when it can be avoided but use a carrier. When they get a little older, go to them when they cry, let them know you are their support so they can learn to be confident in their independence, and that they know you will be there if they need it.

And Ella, too bad I wanna get Logan something  And I did a glucose test, is that the same?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I have my gestational diabetes screen next Thursday. Our midwives don't care which test you take. For us we can do a random glucose, where you just get your blood sugar done 2 hrs after a normal meal... Or the GDM screen where you don't have to fast but you do have to do the drink... And then if you fail that one they'll do a GTT... I'm not looking forward to it! But I'm fairly confident it'll go alright. For the GTT here I think they won't even let you leave the lab between draws, sucky! 

We did get a ~50$ discount and one measly 'Canadian tire dollar' lol 

Ya Ella! Find some things that you want, not what you need and let us know! 

Ya that's what I figured about the attachment parenting. I think it's a great concept. And turns out I got called for a flu shift tomorrow so that's out :( but yay $!


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: silly girls! I don't know anything I want.... Ask Logan when he's born :winkwink: Or you can come up with something yourself, that way you can decide yourself how much you want to spend aswell and it'll be a complete surprise for me :haha: I'll private message you my address Caitlyn (on FB)
I'll need to have your addresses aswell then so I can get you something! 

I looked at my piece of paper again and it said: Glucose Load Test.... it tells me not to eat from 9.30pm then drink the drink at 7.30am and get blood drawn at 9.30 (the appointment she made for me is at 9.30) so I'm guessing it'll be ok! 
I really don't wanna have GD though! I'm slightly worried about it only cause of my weight and my friend who weighs less than me had it, or at least tested positive and had to take her sugar levels every so many hours then! Must be such a pain! :dohh: 
Then again, my body is used to eating lots of sweet things :haha: 

Good luck with your hour bootcamp today Caitlyn!! Let us know if you're still alive afterwards! :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm on the fence as well, I know I'm at higher risk re: weight but I've been feeling fine, I also know slim ppl who've had it. And like you, I've definitely not starved myself from sweets! ;) they're not very accurate tests anyways, that amount of sugar could shock anyone's body and give a false result. Oh well, my MW is pretty cool about it. Hope we both pass!! 

Also, I don't remember if I said I spent a couple hours with my mom sewing, making diaper wipes but here they are and my new batch of fabric! Can't wait! Man looking at all these sites, if I knew how to sew diapers I could start my own store! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Naaxi

Hey maybe we could sent our items to Ella together, Talia, and save on shipping costs :) And you won't need my address, Ella ;) I'm not even knocked up. I sure hope I am before January 12th though :( Otherwise that is going to be a very hard day.

And I had to drink the orange drink blech... but I passed it and I am on the bigger side... but with my ms I only gained a total of 15lbs. And was pre pregnancy weight after giving birth. But don't worry, I gained it all back and more these past two years lol.

And love the wipes, Talia! I just use facecloths from the dollar store but yours are much prettier.


----------



## Eltjuh

I've gained about 12lbs by now.. not TOO bad! I'm pretty sure I gained quite a lot when I was pregnant with Lucas.

Hopefully you'll get pregnant soon, now that you're starting to get things sorted a little! Are you kinda hoping that your progesterone is low so you know what is going on and can (probably) do something about it??? Ofcourse it's never good when something isn't the way it should be, but at least you'd have some sort of explanation then! 
Just remember, I got pregnant and got my bfp just before our baby was supposed to be due! So maybe/hopefully it works for you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Definitely! Send a care package over the pond! Lol 

Wow I can't believe how the time flies! Around this time last year was when my bcp was doing wonky things to my body and I decided not to take em anymore! 
I hope you are def preggers by jan 12! I think this progesterone might be the trick! Like Ella said its not fun when something is standing in your way! Time to kick it down! You might even be around testing time I think! Imagine a bfp then! Yay! 

Ya they're fun little wippees, probably cheaper to get facecloths but hey! They're a good pastime to make!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey this was just posted in third tri, Ella didn't you say you have an angel care monitor? Many models are being recalled in the US and Canada, check yours 

https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/16...g.recommends"]&action_ref_map=["post_bottom"]


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah we do have one of those but personally I don't see how a baby can lift a mattress and pull the cable into the cot..... I put it in on the bottom of the cot with the cable through the bottom slats and then the mattress on top of it. 
Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Naaxi

People are just dumb and don't think things through, Ella. It generally isn't the baby but the parents not putting it in the right place (i.e. not under the matress so the cord is accessible). 

And yeah I am kind of hoping I have low progesterone just to have answers and an easy ish fix. I am fairly sure that's what's up but the human body is so strange that I could be wayy off. Blah. The majority of women are estrogen dominant in this day and age... and I definitely have that... I started my period almost right away after having Rowan and apparently that is a telltale sign of estrogen dominance.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm interesting! I think hormones are fascinating, if they're a bit off you whole body is affected! Such wee tiny things make a big difference. I hope it's prog too, sounds likely and if your estrogen is high it would be hard to out balance that.

I agree people are dumb, but still... I guess they send out a rigid cord cover to secure the cord... Like you'd think if other crib stuff can only have strings that are 6 inches or less that a thin long ekectrical cord would be out of the question. Sad situation regardless


----------



## Naaxi

Doing a 25 and 27 week happy dance for you ladies, by the way :happydance:

And yeah I just wish things were going smoothly. Dumb body. I may put up my tree today but it involves lots of cleabing beforehand lol. So I am still snuggled in bed. Whatchu ladies up to?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yuck 27 weeks, rutabaga why do you have to be so ugly! Lol I want some nice bright fruits again! Hahah

I'm working flu at northgate, I can't wait to move and feel a bit more Christmassy! Sigh!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh wow I'm surprised you started your period again so quickly after having Rowan, especially cause you're breastfeeding! I didn't start mine until about 7 months later I think - about a month after I stopped breastfeeding. Did you have a lot of PP bleeding though?? Mine was about 6 weeks, it did stop at one point and then came back so I thought maybe that was my period, but it wasn't!

Not done a lot today, been quite bored actually!


----------



## Naaxi

I had about 6 weeks then gone for one then back for two then gone for three then periods fairly regular. Sucked lol. And I exclusively breastfed until about 7 months. And even then, food was just a novelty until he was about one. "Food before one is just for fun." Lol. Never gave him purees cause I didn't want him to have to get used to textures again afterwards and babyled weaning (what it is called when you give them whole foods right from the beginning) was so fun.


----------



## Eltjuh

I gave Lucas the jars and it backfired on us :dohh: He was not happy when he had to eat things with lumps in it! He was fine with finger foods though! 
At the moment he's just a pain with everything, it's so annoying! I feel like he goes to bed without dinner more often than he does with! (only cause he doesn't want to eat it, not cause we don't give him any!)
So we've decided to really limit his food intake during the day, hopefully that will make him hungry enough to eat his dinner! He still gains weight alright though, so it can't be that much of a problem that he doesn't really eat dinner... 

I've been in a crappy mood this afternoon.... I went to put the laundry up and made the spare bed for Jay's brother who's staying here tonight and Lucas was upstairs aswell and he just got on my nerves! Jumping on the bed and just generally getting in the way! Feeling a bit better now, still tired though!!

What have you girls been upto??
We went to town earlier and I got Jay a christmas present, he kept saying he didn't want anything so I decided to get him something that we both liked and wanted for the house. Went to pay for it and she said they had 20% off but she undercharged me! I looked at the receipt when I got home and she only charged me for 1 of the same item when there were 2 (she must've thought it was 1 package) :blush: Paid £17 instead of about £27


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm I didn't even think to worry about the texture change over! Very good to point out! 

If he's gaining weight and getting a bit if healthy variety throughout the day I think that's the key. Nice deal on the Christmas gift! I had that happen to me, buying recycling bins, she charged me for a large one when it also had a smaller bin inside, still feels like a steal of a deal! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

I usually say something when people give me too much change or don't charge me enough, but I thought for once I'd take advantage of it..... Naughty me! :winkwink: Could do with saving money where we can!!!
At least we're being quite good this time around with Lucas' presents... we tend to go overboard and get him loads. This time he's got a new thing for his vtech toot toot range, a marble run, a keyboard and 2 wooden puzzles. Jay wants to get him some stickle bricks aswell and we might get him a little till, he is really starting to get into role play lately!


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY :happydance: Lucas peed on the potty twice today!! First time ever!! :happydance:

Jay was just saying this morning that he thinks Lucas may be getting ready for potty training cause when his nappy is full he's been taking his trousers off - whereas before he used to just pee in it again and pee through the nappy.
He did a poo this morning and told me so I changed his nappy and before I put a clean nappy on I was like: I might aswell give you a bath now.... and I decided to take the potty upstairs so he could try and use it or see if he would do anything. So I turned the tap on to fill up the bath and went to his bedroom to get some clean clothes for him. When I left the bathroom he was standing in the potty to be able to see the water fill the bath and ofcourse he wasn't wearing a nappy anymore.... And when I came back to the bathroom 5 seconds later, he was sitting on the potty and smiling and I looked at him and saw he was peeing!! I was so proud!!!! :cloud9: Awesome! Ofcourse I gave him lots of praise and kept telling him how well he did. And then tonight he said to us again that he'd done a poo so I told him to take his trousers off and when Jay took his nappy off there was no poo but we let him walk around without a nappy for a bit and he was sitting on the potty off and on, and then he just did another pee on it!! 
It's so cool!!! I'm very proud of him!!! 
We printed off a little chart for him to put stickers on and if he has 10 stickers he gets a little something - we haven't decided what it's gonna be yet though.
So now we're planning to let him go on the potty everytime he indicates that his nappy is full (or if he asks for it) and hopefully we can get into full potty training that way! Better get him some pants soon!! :haha:

Ok sorry for that essay!! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

Yay Lucas!! That is awesome :D :happydance: Rowan has been using the potty on and off since about 18 months, but usually we have to ask him. He hangs around the house naked lots and I finally found underwear that are tiny enough to fit his skinny frame lol. So he wears those sometimes. Of course he has plenty of accidents, but I don't stress over it. And when we go out we put him in diapers. When he starts talking a little more I may chance going out without a diaper, but he isn't talking much so it may be a while lol.

Sooo first day of donations today.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay! I saw the potty FB post! It would be perfect to have him potty trained at least for pees before baby, might be a little ways off though! 
That's very exciting for sure!! 

Yay donation time! Lets go! Catch that eggy! 

This weekend our friend came up again and the kitchen is pretty much done, just need to put the hinges and doors /shelves in!! Got soooo much done! Here's a pic after a bit of cleaning up... The boys and I were there til midnight last night. I'm soo sore, my tummy kills, I'm wondering if its just my weakening abs seperatjng or if I overdid it... We'll see in the am. Got so much done... Before this weekend it was just the top cabinets against the back wall that were hanging, not set properly or screwed in, now everything is installed including the countertop!! 

List is getting shorter! Can't wait to be settled!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for donations!!! :happydance:
When are you expecting O?? Wonder what's gonna happen with the progesterone thing.... 

Kitchen is looking good Talia!! Just make sure you take it easy. Sit down and boss the boys around! :winkwink: 
Won't be long before you'll be able to move in and get settled! (plan was before xmas right??)

Lucas did another wee on the potty this morning!!
I'm hoping it'll go pretty quick with the potty training, considering he's a bit older than when most people start potty training. He just hasn't been ready for it yet, but it seems he's getting there now! He seems to like getting a sticker aswell! :haha: We'll probably keep going like we are now, just letting him go on the potty when he gets a nappy changed (or if he asks for it, but he hasn't yet) and then we'll get him some underwear so we can start properly all day! Because I'm pretty confident that he knows he can pee himself because he's wearing a nappy so when he doesn't wear them anymore he'll hopefully ask to go on the potty (or just do it himself eventually)


----------



## Naaxi

Yay Lucas!! :D That's awesome. Hopefully it will go smoothly.

Uh oh Talia, be careful! You don't want to strain too much. :hugs: But your place is looking so good!! I am excited for you!

I am hoping my cycles are back to normal and I O around cd 20. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Eltjuh

He just had a little accident, but Jay was watching a little video on FB and it scared him.... he kept running around crying that he was scared and then he just stood there and peed on the floor! 
Oh well :shrug: I told him it was ok and it was an accident and just told him next time we'll do it in the potty! I'm sure there's plenty more accident to come!


----------



## Naaxi

Yep :) Accidents are part of learning. Sounds like you handled it perfectly :D

So did bnb switch permanent to the new format? It switched for me.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks guys!! I can't wait til it's done!! 

And yes sounds like you handled the accident perfectly, no big deal! 

Hopefully your cycle is bang on time and you get plenty of donations! Now that it's winter camping trips are no excuse! Lol 

AFM, the mass flu clinics are done and now it's in the regular public health centres... I'm by myself and I've immunized 2 people in 2 hrs! I'm soo bored! Definitely bringing something to knit tomorrow!! On break I might see if the dollar store has something to occupy me!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I hope I get it this month cause next his is going to vegas around O time... man he has bad timing hahaha!

Man I hate when busses are late and make me miss a connection. One was five minutes late and has now made me half an hour late because the next bus was gone. So sitting at a terminal for the next half hour. Sigh.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I think BnB has permanently switched now, I went to change it back again but couldn't so I picked one that is most similar to what it was - 'BnB Extra' 
I really don't like it when they change it and with the colours they chose it's much harder to see the difference between posts and buttons/links you can click etc!!! 

Hopefully you can get plenty of donations in and catch that egg!! If your progesterone comes back low and you start using that cream you got would that still help for this cycle?? :shrug: Maybe a silly question, but I have no clue on those things! :shrug:

Oh I bet you're bored on your own Talia!! I used to work in a bakery back in Holland (before I moved to the UK, obviously) and they had 2 shops a 'big' one and a 'small' one, whenever you worked in the big one you worked with 1 or 2 other people (depending on the day as fridays were always busier - on saturdays you always worked with about 4 other people in that shop!) and in the small one you'd work on your own (apart from saturdays). I always worked in the small shop on mondays on my own and mondays were always the most boring day of the week! I liked being on my own because you get to kind of do your own thing and do things the way you like them! But it would get so boring, I'd just sit there (eating most the time) and read magazines etc waiting for customers to come! :dohh: 
Definitely get yourself a good book or do some knitting or something whilst you're waiting for people to show up! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh! I hate the busses in the winter! It's so terrible, makes you so behind! 

I forgot to comment on the bnb, I still have the old colours on mobile lol so I only notice when I post pics! 

Yup I got a sudoku book at the dollar store! Tomorrow ill make sure I bring something better... Immunized 3 more since last time and I have 10 mins left in my shift!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol 5 people in 8 hours... woo! Lol. I still haven't gotten mine lol *guilty eyes* LOL. But knit me some hats for props, I could pay you! Lol.

Soooo everyone at bootcamp is like "Woo! I've lost x pounds and x inches!" And there's me... gained a handful of pounds and maybe an inch or two gained. Fun stuff. Love PCOS.

I don't have any similar options for mobile... just evening magnolia I think it's called?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh it was just a 4 hr shift thank god!! Lol I still owe Kurtis a camo knitted touque, since last year :S so I think I'll start with that but I could try some props... What do you want? Lol 

And Get your flu shot miss! Rowan too! The public health centre by millbourne should have some drop in days! 

And don't worry about the numbers with your bootcAmp, you're probably gaining some good muscle!! And you probably feel better and that's what counts... My scale just keeps creeping up... I was trying to keep within the guidelines for a higher bmi but that seems like a list cause now!


----------



## Eltjuh

How much have you gained Talia?? I haven't really weighed myself properly lately... but I was on 12 lbs at 23 weeks. Think I'm on 15.5 lbs now - according to midwife's scales, but that was with clothes and shoes and you never know how much it differs from your own scales...


----------



## Naaxi

Oh that's good that it was only a 4 hour shift then! And I kinda want an elf hat, you know the really looooooong ones? I think those are so cute! And whatever else is cute and you can do :D I am easy cause they aren't for me, they will be props so parents could choose. Well I am easy regardless haha :D And phht! Don't worry too too much about what your doc says about the scale. As long as you aren't going nuts on junk baby and you will be fine. My doc got mad at me even though I lost a bunch in the beginning so my total gain was only 15lbs but probably more like 35lbs... kinda lucky I was so sick at the start as I made up for lost time hahaha!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya the midwives don't even care about it, it's up to us if we want to record it in our charts or not... I just wanted to stay on the lower side, we've been kind crap eating lately because no one is home to cook or we're grabbing something between going to the houses etc. I wish I was better. But at the same time I'm not gonna starve myself, I have super hungry days and then other days where food is just bleh... 
Well just weighed myself and I'm up 19lbs... Nothing outrageous but still


----------



## Eltjuh

OOOOWWWW!!! Not sure what just happened but I suddenly got a horrible pain in my tooth, as if I'm chewing on a bit of aluminium with my fillings! 
Hope it doesn't stay! - it went after a little bit and just now it kinda came back as a quick pain that was literally just there and gone! And again!! Not sure what it is!! 

Maybe it's my punishment for being nosey!! We just saw some cops next door, suddenly there were 3 cop cars in front of the house and they knocked the door down!!! Didn't seem like they arrested anyone though! Not sure what it was all about but I was really nosey!! :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I'd be nosey too. Hmm I wonder what's up with that! And your poor tooth :( Hope that's just a nerve being dumb for no reason and it doesn't happen again.

And I ate out the entire time I was pregnant pretty much as I never had time to cook... hubby was home at 9pm and I was home at 6:30 and never had energy. We ate lots of mcdonalds... I'm glad I have cut mcdonalds out of my diet for about the past 4 months or so. And now it just grosses me out unless I am drunk lol. Now to work on mentally grossing me out for most fast food... lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

My tooth has settled down a little now.... still hurts every now and then but it's not too bad! 

I had a bath earlier and was wondering why people like them so much!?! I'm always too tall for the bath and my boobs are always too big (even when not pregnant) so they always stick out of the water, which is cold!! And then on top of that now my bump sticks out aswell, so it's even colder! I managed about half an hour in the bath and that was it!! :dohh: 

Oh yeah, when the cops were outside I said to Jay: go to the shop and see if they'll talk to you when you come out the house, considering we're the neighbours! Then I said: do we have enough cheese for tonight's dinner (so maybe he'd go!) But he never went to the shop.... After the cops left he looked in the fridge and said: oh, we don't have any cheese! :dohh: I was like, I did ask you if we had cheese!! And he went: well if I'd known that I would've gone to the shop earlier when the cops were outside! :dohh: MEN!!! :haha: We didn't want to be too nosey, but we did stand at the window upstairs (in the dark) :blush: Cops noticed us there in the end though - but I'm sure they're used to it! Wonder what was going on aswell, but I guess we'll never find out! BUMMER!! :winkwink:

ooooh I was addicted to banana milkshakes from McDonalds when I was pregnant with Lucas! This time I've just fancied chips with fish fingers or anything chicken (not from McDonalds though, just home cooked is fine!) And I've been wanting Burger King for ages but there aren't any close to where we live!
You'll be fine Talia! Just lose the weight afterwards, that's what I'm planning to do!! But I can understand not wanting to gain too much! I'd like to stay in the 'guidelines' for my bmi but not so sure that's gonna happen now! Thought I was doing alright but the past 2 weeks or so I've gained more than I did before!! (which I know is normal, but I hope it slows down a little - not really been eating anything more/different from before though! If anything I'd say it's been less!)


----------



## Naaxi

Think about it though, bub is getting his own weight now so totaly normal to gain quickly even if you aren't eating much. I would never deprive myself while pregnant... but maybe instead of the burger I wanted, have a home made one or chicken breast or whatever. I know next time I'll be paying a bit more attention to what I eat but probably still not how much.


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh bootcamp kicked my butt yesterday hahaha I am so sore and I woke with a sore throat. Laaaame lol. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## arikalane22

hey ladies!! Though I'd join..maybe we can get our BFPs this month(if I don't I'll have to wait until Jan to try again..BOO!!). So here we go..
My cycle this month..so far.. SORRY TMI!!
CD1-6 PERIOD
CD14-BD
CD15-Od
1DPO-throbbing sensation inside vagina(like I'd been punched), watery cm, bloated, cramps(prob still O cramping), gassy, tired
2DPO-SO THIRSTY, cramping still, SO BLOATED(very uncomfortable), vagina feels swollen, cervix is high, soft kinda open and wet, increase in watery cm, BDd in the pm and it felt like my cervix was going to split like a banana from his penis..UGH..hurt so bad, had to go potty(#2) A LOT(not diarrhea just had to go), gassy
3DPO-af like cramps(WAY TOO EARLY), irritable off and on through the day..more happy than aggravated though, having to go potty(#2) 3x today..maybe more(not diarrhea just had to go), drank a lot of iced coffee today(haven't had this much coffee since before I found out I was pregnant with DD), gassy
4DPO-nose stuffed up when I woke up, slept 10hrs and still feel tired, gassy..other than that nothing so far today..I feel pretty good actually


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey there and welcome! Sounds like a few promising symptoms but its still super early!! Fx for you! 

I caught up but I forgot what I wanted to comment, my baby brain is soooo bad. Either way, went to the house yesterday and I finished all the cabinets except for the lazy Susan and the sink, since plumbing still isn't in! Looks so good, main bath is done done and now starting on the master, my last couple flu shifts have been busy so that's been good! I had a weird thing happen last night, wondered if anyone else ever felt it... I was talking to Kurtis and it felt like my heart sped up for like 10 beats, like a flutter.. Weird eh? It didn't hurt or anything but thought I'd share. Oh and speaking of other medical stuff, Kurtis shot a damn finishing nail through the tip of his finger at the house too! We got it out thank god but man! What a tough guy, we should of taken a pic, crazy Reno mishaps!


----------



## Naaxi

Poor Kurtis! Ouch! My brother does house framing and manages to shoot nails through his fingers every so often. Not fun. Hope he heals quickly. But the house sounds like it is coming together quickly! Very awesome. How many bedrooms is it again? We still need to do a diaper 101 at my place soon haha!

Welcome arikalane22 :) It is just you and me in this forum who are ttc, but this thread is good luck, everyone in it has become pregnant... even myself, back in may, but it was short lived lol. But your bfp should be right around the corner if the pattern continues ;) Your symptoms sound promising.

Think I may get a donation this evening, we have to go over and talk to him tonight anyways about something else so may as well get a donation.


----------



## arikalane22

Naaxi said:


> Poor Kurtis! Ouch! My brother does house framing and manages to shoot nails through his fingers every so often. Not fun. Hope he heals quickly. But the house sounds like it is coming together quickly! Very awesome. How many bedrooms is it again? We still need to do a diaper 101 at my place soon haha!
> 
> Welcome arikalane22 :) It is just you and me in this forum who are ttc, but this thread is good luck, everyone in it has become pregnant... even myself, back in may, but it was short lived lol. But your bfp should be right around the corner if the pattern continues ;) Your symptoms sound promising.
> 
> Think I may get a donation this evening, we have to go over and talk to him tonight anyways about something else so may as well get a donation.

How many DPO r u?? and when are you testing??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya comes with the job I guess. Ya it's coming together, it's 3 bedrooms. And yes we do!! In December I have a whole lot less of shifts and I think even one in mill woods so maybe one of those days. And I've been thinking we should chat about you taking some piccys for us too lol soo many things to do and plan for! 

Yay for donation, might as well make it worth the trip! Lol I'm excited for this cycle I really hope you get your bfp but at the very least you'll get your bw sorted and some answers! 

I have my gestational diabetes screen tomorrow! Waaahh I don't wanna go! Lol 

But in better news I'm thinking of ordering the hypnobabies self study stuff and booking a 3D ultrasound in the coming weeks! Confirmed with the midwife that we most likely won't get any other scans so we'll have to go private.... What do you guys think of having Kurtis find out the gender as a Xmas present? I still don't wanna know but should I trust him with the secret for the last couple months? Or just forget about it?!?!


----------



## Naaxi

That would be risky, it might slip accidentally... or it may make you too curious! I know I'd cave if Derek knew, but he can't keep a secret anyways.

Have a sinus flare up so didn't go to the donor's tonight.

And I am on cd17, arikalane22, not ovulated yet. I usually ovulate around cd20ish. How are you doing?


----------



## arikalane22

Naaxi said:


> That would be risky, it might slip accidentally... or it may make you too curious! I know I'd cave if Derek knew, but he can't keep a secret anyways.
> 
> Have a sinus flare up so didn't go to the donor's tonight.
> 
> And I am on cd17, arikalane22, not ovulated yet. I usually ovulate around cd20ish. How are you doing?

OH! lol..sorry..I'm doing alright naaxi. The only "symptoms" I'm having today are (sorry tmi) watery cloudy cm(my cm usually dries up for a few days or so after O and then comes back..so could be a good sign=]), headache off and on today, feeling kinda fluish but it is like 28* outside, milder-than-yesterday cramps but still noticeably there, and still having to go to the potty 2-3 times today like the past few days(#2), and dull lower backache..a lot for 4-5dpo which doesn't give me much hope.

..but it would be SO funny if I got prego this one time that we decided to take a chance before actually officially starting to ttc in Jan. DH would be in shock worse than me even though he's the one who decided this month would be the month that we take a chance..lol. If I am pregnant then the new LO would have the same birthday month as DD..maybe even the same day. 

Another thing..(this makes me sound SO redneck..BUUUTTT)..my sister is in jail(she's the bad seed of the family..thank God it's not me..lol) and the last time she was in jail was in Nov. of 2011 and that was when I got pregnant with DD so maybe her being in there is a gL charm..lol. If I am pregnant I'm gonna have to tell her to stop getting in trouble or I'll end up with like 10 kids..lol.(Only planning on 2)
(SORRY SO LONG..DD won't go to sleep and I'm kinda bored..she's a night owl..ugh!!)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww that sucks for no donation! Get better!! 

Aroma, maybe those are all good signs?! You never know! The cm sounds good for sure! My bfp cycle my #2s were all over the map, it was closer to 8 or so dpo but still!! 

Ya about the gender I know it's risky... But I know he wants to know soo bad! I could also wait til our anniversary at the end of jan... Then that's just a few weeks... I don't think I'd be tempted to know, I like not knowing, I'm used to it. Decisions decisions.. Argh! I think I might wrestle with this one forever.


----------



## Eltjuh

I like the idea of letting Kurtis find out!! But you need to keep in mind that he COULD slip up - even if he's really good at keeping secrets.... but would you really mind if it accidentally happened?? I think that's the most important thing! 
And maybe check with him that he still wants to know, maybe he's got used to the idea that he doesn't know and will find out on the day! 

ps. can you tell him to let us know what it is?? :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya I'd have to just double check cuz I think he's gotten used to it, but I'm pretty sure if he had the chance to find out he'd be racing for it... I have to see if there's even a way for them to do it without him knowing at the appt... Like writing it in an enveloppe, Then I was thinking of going and finding a pink and a blue outfit and getting the cashier to peek and only wrapping the one without me seeing it, toss the receipt and that's it! He could open it for Xmas or for anniversary I guess.... I DON'T KNOW!! Lol 

And I laughed so hard at him letting you guys know! Wouldn't that be funny!! Patience is a virtue ladies!


----------



## Naaxi

Hahahaaaa! Come on, we wanna know!! Lol. And how would you keep from seeing the onesie? That is quite an adorable idea though. I'd be honoured if you'd let me catch the reaction(s? If you are also finding out with the onesie idea?) On camera. Would make for some awesome memories, and if you aren't there, you'd get to see his reaction later on.

Arika (is that your name? We go by first names here), anyways, it tends to be the month you aren't reaaaaaally trying that it happens. But wouldn't bub have an august/september bday if you conveived in november?

Sooo ladies, temp of 37.4 this am... soooo I'm sick. Of course. Right before O. Guess we will rely on opks.


----------



## Eltjuh

I KNOW!!! YOU should go with her Caitlyn! Then when they're wrapping it up you can tell me :winkwink: and we'll tease Talia that we know, every single day!! :winkwink: Just kidding Talia!! :haha: 
But I do like the idea and I think you'd be able to do it aswell, just ask them to read the envelope and wrap up the one that you'll need (pink or blue) and then walk away and come back once they're done! The only thing you'll have to do is pick 2 that are the same price otherwise you'll know when you pay for it - unless you don't look at the prices beforehand! 

Oh no Caitlyn!! Don't get sick just before O!! Hope your temp goes down again soon or you can get some good results with your opks! You do know sort of how soon after a +opk you ovulate though don't you??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I don't want to find out, but I do want to see his reaction... Lol I laughed out loud at the idea of Caitlyn knowing and you guys bugging me!! Hahah you girls are hilarious!! 
Ya my guess is that I'd probably have to bring my own gift box or something cuz just stuffing it in a bag would be hard to not see it. I bet sears would gift wrap it for me... Hmmm well I should call the 3D place and see if its doable, maybe they're busy with bookings, lets not get ahead of ourselves!


----------



## Naaxi

Well the offer for photos of his reaction is there ;) And then I'll tell Ella and we may or may not tease that we know hahahaa!

And it is a pain in the ass that I am getting sick. I wish I had cheapie opks instead of digital because then I could see a progression. I am not certain if you can pay attention to how dark the lines on the digi are... but mine were so muh lighter than they were yesterday. Blah. No clue lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't think the lines tell you anything on the digi opk's! Unfortunately! 
It is really annoying though when you don't have any lines to compare!


----------



## Naaxi

Yes for sure. Too bad we're broke ass or I'd ho buy non digis haha. I'm worried I am not even going to O this month... gahh. I just want my progesterone levels!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know that I'm still around and have been keeping up to date. Talia the house is looking awesome, bet you can't wait to be in. Caitlyn, I'm sorry your sick, hopefully you will still be able to get a few more donations in. 

After reading the success stories in my due date thread with the dopplers I thought I'd give mine ago.. 
SUCCESS!!:baby: Found the baby and ended up chasing peanut as she/he didn't like the doppler and I made her/his heart rate go right up :haha:. Feeling like a proud mama now.:happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Maybe we can do a maternity shoot and a gender reveal for Kurtis at the same time! That's an idea! He won't even know its coming! 

Baby doll congrats on your Doppler experience! Hope all is going well for you! 

Caitlyn, you will O!! Promise!! Might just be delayed by this sickness!


----------



## Naaxi

I don't even know if I O'd last month, my LP was so short if I did. So fingers crossed I have a normal obvious O this time around.

Kristy, glad you and bub are doing well :) can't believe you're already 8 weeks! Rowan hated the doppler as well.


----------



## arikalane22

Naaxi said:


> Hahahaaaa! Come on, we wanna know!! Lol. And how would you keep from seeing the onesie? That is quite an adorable idea though. I'd be honoured if you'd let me catch the reaction(s? If you are also finding out with the onesie idea?) On camera. Would make for some awesome memories, and if you aren't there, you'd get to see his reaction later on.
> 
> Arika (is that your name? We go by first names here), anyways, it tends to be the month you aren't reaaaaaally trying that it happens. But wouldn't bub have an august/september bday if you conveived in november?
> 
> Sooo ladies, temp of 37.4 this am... soooo I'm sick. Of course. Right before O. Guess we will rely on opks.

How formal..lol. Yeah I'm Arika(pronounced like Erica but spelled different)
Whats your name??(not sure..lol)
And yes the baby would have a Aug. birthday like DD. OMG I could only imagine the chaos there!! Anyways how are you doing today?? Sick I take it..that sucks. But you are about to start your tww soon..ugh. THE..DrEaDeD..tWO..WEEK.....W..A..I...T........GL lol =]


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eltjuj = Ella
Naaxi= Caitlyn
Ourlilflu= Talia (me!)
Babydoll= Kristy
And there are a few more that poke their heads in that I can't remember off the top oft head lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol Arika, my step daughter is Erika so it shouldn't be hard to remember. And I find it less formal to*go*by first names. We're friends here lol. But yes, I find waiting for O just a bit more dreadful than the tww haha.

Got some antibiotics yesterday and have only taken one so far and my fever is gone and my throat is feeling good enough that I can swallow without tearing up lol. Yay relief.

So what is up, ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Not much, doing flu at twin brooks and its deader than dead! Going Black Friday nursery furniture shopping after though!! 

And I just text my aunt about baby shower planning! Ball is rolling!


----------



## Eltjuh

Not much going on.... Got some xmas presents online this morning (we had a cheque from tax rebate and were waiting for it to clear in the bank, which happened today!) Got Jay's parents a day in a spa, cause we had NO idea what to get them and therefore decided to get them something they could do together, nice day out! Got his sister and brother a David & Goliath t-shirt each. (I LOVE David & Goliath) And whilst I was on their page I thought I'd pick something else aswell to get free delivery - got a little present for Logan, but I'm gonna let Jay and Lucas unwrap it, here's a link https://www.chicksrule.co.uk/diaper-loading-baby-grow.html Realised earlier though that that is the most expensive bodysuit/onesie I've ever bought :haha: Oh well!! :shrug:
So I'm pretty much done xmas shopping now, we got Lucas all of his presents and I got Jay's aswell, just waiting for some to turn up. Just gotta get both Lucas and Jay some stocking fillers.... 

Good to hear you're feeling better Caitlyn!! Don't forget to still finish your antibiotics anyway!! 

Have fun shopping for nursery furniture later on today Talia!! Bet you can get some good deals on black friday!! 


Someone has been kicking me and started pushing his limbs out... it kinda feels tickly but sore at times aswell! :dohh: Hard to explain!! At the moment he's rolling something against/under my ribs!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmm I'm beginning to wonder if my guy/gal hasn't flipped yet, all my movement is still really low, the highest is probably a few inches above my belly button but always way off to the side... No rib kicks at all yet... I wonder! I wish I was Xmas shopping I have no idea where to start!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay 3D/4D ultrasound on dec 4! Love not having to wait!


----------



## Naaxi

That's awesome, Talia! Are you going to UCBaby? So exciting. 

Feeling like I may O soon so that's good. Hoping all the donations are in the time frame. Going for one tonight hopefully. 

And yayyyy! Happy 26 and 28 weeks ladies!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay! So exciting Talia!!! I had one with Lucas and loved it! Wish we could afford to have another one this time.... maybe my in-laws will be nice and give us one as a xmas present :haha: Didn't tell them I want it though.... So probably won't get it! 
Anyway, it's really nice you don't have to wait very long at all!! :happydance:

Also, don't worry about him/her not being the 'right' way round yet!! They don't worry about it until about 37 weeks I think! There's STILL plenty of room to turn and flip! 


Yay for possible donations tonight Caitlyn! And ofcourse for O possibly coming up!!! 


ps. Did you like the little present I got for Logan?? Hope Jay likes it!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol yes it is very cheeky lol. Very cute.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Talia, I have a scan is on the 4th too. Although we won't see half as much as you will :haha: It'll still be nice to see a nice healthy peanut growing, since my first pregnancy only lasted 8 weeks.


----------



## Eltjuh

Here's my new bump pic, if anyone is interested! (26 weeks this time with the pink top and 26 weeks with Lucas in the grey top)
 



Attached Files:







CAM01322.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1









74045_1689371191399_109122_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Naaxi

Looking beautiful, Ella! Definitely looking bigger than with Lucas :) So cute. I just love baby bumps :D 

Glad you're getting an ultrasound soon, Kristy :D Very exciting!

And I guess on to the next month for me... but probably january as next month I will O between christmas eve and new years eve so that will be hectic. Got a smilie on the digi this evening and needed to go to the donor's anyways to talk about something else and so figured I would get some as he flaked on me yesterday and told me today would be better... well we got there and talked briefly and then he was in a rush to leave to somewhere else. So no donation. We will see about tomorrow but I am not hopeful anymore. All aboard the pity train WOO WOO! Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw no!! Not again!! Flaky donor! :growlmad: 
Well at least you can do your progesterone test now that you know you probably ovulated (or will soon!) It'll be good to find out what's going on with that!! 
But sorry you didn't get any more donations!! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Boo! I'm really sorry about your donor situation dear! What a bummer! It sucks to not have any control over that :( like Ella said at least the bloodwork is a step in the right direction... Still shitty though. 

So we bought our crib yesterday. Picking it up sometime today and to go order the dresser and chAnge table! Exciting that things are coming along! And all 25% off!! 

We're both really excited for the scan but kind of nervous, in a good way, in a way to actually 'see' what they look like!! It's so strange! 

Kristy, glad you're getting an early scan I had one at 8 weeks also and it's pretty neat! Reassuring for sure!


----------



## Naaxi

I hope that my progesterone cream arrives before I go talk to my doctor, though. I paid quite a bit for shipping, not sure why it hasn't come yet.

Yay for baby furniture! :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm ya seems like you ordered it a while back! What's taking so long?! 

Packed up most of the garage with Kurtis's dad! Yay big thing crossed off the list


----------



## Naaxi

Ordered it 11 days ago I think. No idea what is taking so long but it is annoying. So got a donation this am and this pm haha. Go swimmers go! And let's see a nice temp spike, unlike last month.

When is the planned move in date?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice!! That should make up for it! And you might have even two days of a pos opk! Lets see that temp shift!! Yay! Seems a lot more positive than yesterday, difference that some donations make! Woot! 

I guess we're moving mostly this weekend! Argh! With Kurtis's family Xmas the 15th and real Xmas... It's gonna be tight! I'm so not looking forward to the in between. I don't wanna pack and be living out of boxes while the rest of the floor is being laid... Roar but looking forward to the after when all is set and we're settled. I hate moving, haven't had to in about 4 yrs! Bah


----------



## Naaxi

You wont have to move again for a while now though hopefully! Yay :) That's kind of exciting :D I love and hate moving haha. I love the fresh start.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I hate it! I don't like the living in boxes period!! Drives me crazy! Kurtis is in a terrible mood today, so it's even more of a daunting task. Oh wells.. 

Could that be a wee temp shift perhaps? Hopefully it isn't in a way give those two donations a chance to be waiting!! Tomorrow would be prime!


----------



## Naaxi

Boo on grump Kurtis! I told Derek he wasn't allowed being grumpy while I was pregnant. I had more reason than him for any emotion so he wasn't allowed. Lol.

And I was playing with the temps and of course FF wants to put O at cd 19 but I think it was cd 20 or 21. Oh well, fingers crossed either way.


----------



## Eltjuh

hmmm... not sure, I'd probably put it on cd19 aswell, but either way it's not totally accurate anyway is it! The only way it's gonna be accurate is if you have a camera in there and you see the egg pop! :haha: That would be sooo cool!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Naaxi

Man my body is annoying.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yes he was really grumpy all day. I think it was just frustrating that the house is not done and that we might not be in by xmas etc... but That's funny about Derek! We have a million more reasons to be any emotion! Lol

Damn your silly body! I was really expecting to see another wee rise! Bah! But you did get a pos opk, cm? Maybe it's just being shy that darned O!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, moving can be stressful for anyone. But i always say... you know you're with the right person if you can move somewhere with them and not kill eachother in the process.

Silly O indeed. Gunna get more donations in case... weird body. Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya keep it up til O is confirmed! It's really a good thing you're getting bloodwork done when it shows! 

Ya we definitely don't want to kill each other but it's hard anyways. We get snippy and I hate it! Like yesterday, he was so raring to go to the house he didn't want to wait for me to shower which really pissed me off cuz I'm constantly waiting on him, ESP with smoking... Like 10 mins plus a brush through my hair wouldn't kill ya! So I took a shower anyways and told him to leave when he was ready and if I didn't make it oh well. Then I get out of the shower and he doesn't want to go to the house at all! Frer anyways rant over. We talked later in the day, he's so stressed about it all, never shows it til it overboils. Sigh


----------



## Naaxi

See that's what I love about these forums... we can let it out on here so it doesn't overboil for us asmuch I think, whereas very few guys will go on forums and express their frustrations lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

True true! Man the weather here is crazy, of course on the day I have a bunch if errands! Got dog food, got more packing supplies and some wardrobe boxes... Man stuffing boxes into my car in this blizzard was not fun!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I've also been on an eBay binge! Lol ordered some nursery stuff and a bnb lady sold me her hypnobabies set and shipped it today!! Woot! Yay for exciting mail in the coming weeks!

Still no cream, Caitlyn?


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry I've been a bit quiet... Not had much to say.

If you're on an ebay binge, do you want to buy a car stereo off of us?? :winkwink: I put one up, didn't sell last time, but tried again as there were no insertion fees last weekend! Hopefully it'll sell this time, could do with a few extra pennies for xmas (apparently hubby wants to spend it on me!)

Ugh... got an appointment at the jobcentre tomorrow, cause we have a joint claim for benefits I don't actually have to look for work cause of Lucas, but every so often they want me to come in and have a chat - last time it was totally pointless, but it wasn't far and I wasn't pregnant so it wasn't too bad.... This time however, I'm pregnant so obviously I'm not gonna look for work, no one would hire someone that's 26 weeks pregnant! And I've gotta walk 3 miles there and 3 miles back just for a 5 minute chat that's gonna result in: ok you're pregnant and have a 2 year old that needs looking after and your husband is doing everything we want him to do so it's all good you can go home now! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha sorry don't need a car stereo! Lol 

That sucks having to go to that office to check in just for the fun of it... But hey it's gotta get done right?!


----------



## Melissa001

How old is your DS?


----------



## Naaxi

I forgot to mention my cream came in on Sunday! What an odd day for Canada Post to deliver, but hey, I'm good with it lol! 

Yuck though, Ella. That sounds like a rough time, but maybe there is a silver lining? Are there any shops around there that you could pop in to that would normally be too far away?

Got another donation in this blizzard haha! My donor is awesome. Had some spotting after hubby and I had some fun though :blush: so maybe O spotting? I took an opk this morn and it was only just barely negative.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, there's some shops around... it's in the town centre we usually go to but we are broke at the moment, so no point looking in the shops really :winkwink: 

Yay for the cream being delivered! And possible O spotting :flower: Fingers crossed you O'd, that way you can get on and hopefully the :spermy: catch the eggy!! Go :spermy:!!! haha


Melissa001, not sure who you're asking... but my son is 3 in February, so he's 33.5 months (2 years 9.5 months) - Caitlyn (Naaxi)'s son is 2 aswell, but I think he's only just turned 2 about a month (or 2??) ago.....


----------



## Naaxi

Good memory, Ella. Almost exactly two months ago- October 1st. And I always window shop when I am broke hahaha :D And I'm not sure if I want to get pregnant before I can take the progesterone cream or not... I don't know if taking it after confirmed pg will help. I mean I hope so but I am not certain. Figers crossed, I guess for a good outcome.

Soooo how goes, ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

I was wondering how long it takes for the cream to work, or at least have enough effect to help sustain a pregnancy! Maybe it depends on how much of a lack of progesterone you have (if you do!) 
At least your temp went up again today, so hopefully that after O temp-rise is coming up!!! And looks like you've managed to get plenty of donations in time after all!!! :happydance: Feeling hopeful for you!!! 

I was very tired today, had to go to that appointment.... it took a little longer than last time, but only like 10 minutes in total! Jay and Lucas walked there with me (yes, Lucas walked 3 miles!!! he loves it!) But I had to leave them behind about half way through cause we were taking too long and you can't be late for those appointments - they'll use any excuse to stop your payments and we need the money to pay the bills and put food on the table! Jay tried carrying Lucas on his shoulders for a while but it didn't really help much and Lucas didn't want to be up there! I was on time though! (and they didn't need to be there anyway)
We took the bus back though and when we got back I fell asleep on the sofa and decided to move to the bed when I wope up due to sore hips!! 
Gonna go to sleep early-ish tonight I think!

What about you Talia??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya I've been just pooched for the last few days, still managed a lot of packing but I feel like the third tri exhaustion is hitting! Lol even when I do nothing I'm tired! 

Tomorrow is our 3D scan at 9 am! I'm excited! Kurtis is sick, came home from work early today, we just missed each other cuz I'm working evenings.


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry you're tired, Talia :( That's sucky. I worked on my feet until a week before my due date and my boss called me in to the office a few times about me being slow to go to customers by the end lol. I worked at a home paint retailer, so was also lugging heavy things all day. Third tri sucks haha.

Ella, glad you got there on time! Was it as quick as you expected?

I am hoping my temp finally spikes lol! Hurry temps!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm definitely curious at what your temp brings tomorrow!! Hope it skyrockets!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Had my scan today, baby measured 8w 4d at 2.10cm and had a nice healthy heart rate of 179bpm!:happydance: This is the furtherest I've been in pregnancy now and it was the first time I've seen a heart beat! Starting to become real now!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 102.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww congrats on your scan!!! Exciting eh?


----------



## Naaxi

Aww! That is so exciting! Cute lil gummy bear. When they are that small, that's what they remind me of heehee :D

Alright, so ff put a coverline and o, but as long as my temp is 36.3 or above tomorrow it is going to move it one day ahead. I'd prefer it to move two days ahead but at least I will still have a chance. I'm still hoping the day I spotted is the day I ovulated as it would be the best timed I think between donations. Either way, the tww is here :)

What's up, ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

Speaking of scans.... When's your 3D happening Talia?? I know it's today, but what time?? We want to see pictures! 

I'd say you probably O'd on CD22 Caitlyn... which would mean you'd have quite a good chance! :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I am thinking that ismy O day as well. Woo! 2dpo! Haha :)

Yeah Talia!! We wanna see! Hurry your buns up!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay crosshairs. Scan went well, but baby wouldn't wake up and do anything for the life of it, had two small cans of coke and about 30 suckers! Got a few smiles and opening of the hand, deep sleeper! 

But here's the pics we got, there are more on the cd and DVD but I can't check em yet! 

Chubby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Naaxi

Oh my gosh those cheeks! &#9825; Sooo sweet.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw so cute!!!! :cloud9:


My brother-in-law just posted a video of his and my sister's baby https://vimeo.com/80991084 it's so cute! He's so small! Hard to believe Lucas was that small!!

Also check out these videos (though maybe you've already seen them, not sure) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCoy0F9YKh0 - that's of Lucas and Blaise (BIL and my sister's niece) when they were about 5 and 7 months old. And a video of Lucas' first birthday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sO8c61l7jA


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah I know right?! Tech predicted 8.5 lbs and 21 inches with fine light hair lol who knows! Lol said she was surprised at how calm and chill baby was, said it'll be a good sleeper lol so funny. Still thinking girl Caitlyn?


----------



## Naaxi

Aww those are all cute movies, Ella :) And yes Talia, I'm still leaning towards girl :D


----------



## Eltjuh

I reckon it'll be a boy, cause Caitlyn was wrong about mine aswell :winkwink: 
Did you get them to find out and write it on a piece of paper?? Or isn't Kurtis going to find out??

Not long to go anyway!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes, it was tricky, I had to ask the receptionist about it while Kurtis was parking the truck... The tech mentionned 'the envelope' during the scan and said that she never gets it wrong... I don't think Kurtis caught on but still! She told us to look away while she confirmed in 2D at first Kurtis did then he said 'I'm allowed to look, you aren't!' The tech said not to worry because you have to know what you're looking for etc. Kurtis said he didn't see anything but after seeing the face he thinks boy... That wee envelope is in my purse now! I wanted to go shopping right after lol but ill wait!


----------



## Naaxi

So how are you going to give it to him without finding out yourself? Leave him the present then tell him to hide it? So fun though :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

I don't know, I think I'll wait for our anniversary in jan so I've got some time to plan it! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Well don't lose the little envelope ;)

Not sure when I should book my "7 dpo" test :( help!

How are you ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd say book it for 7 dpo :winkwink: No honestly, go with your gut... if you think you ovulated 2 days later than FF says then go with that.... 


I keep reading things about people's babies and it makes me freak out!! They're not trying to scare anyone, but people ask if they're ok and then they reply that something has gone wrong - won't go into detail as I don't wanna freak you out aswell Talia! (Hope I haven't already done so!) 
I know it's rare, but I've seen quite a few people that it happened to already and it just makes me worry!!


----------



## Naaxi

My mum used to freak herself out too while carrying my baby sister (she is 5 soon) but yeah... stop reading that stuff lol! 

Spotting so think this month worked BUT now it is soo hard not to use the progesterone cream. I don't think it will work fast enough if I start after 7dpo... so now I guess I just need to wait and see. Sucks if I am and lose it... maybe should have skipped ttc this month... I will probably start taking the progesterone cream right after my bloods, just in case...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's tough to pin point! I'd go with FF just based on the higher than the last 6 temps rule but the later shift is more 'classic' ugh! Go with your gut and I would def start the cream right after just in case! 

What kind of things Ella? I know a fair bit about lots of the complications but I think people just think the worst if something shows up... It doesn't bother me, whatever will be will be and I don't need to stress about little blips... I thought everyone was past the first tri cry wolf over everything! Lol sorry if that's insensitive but that's how I see most of the 'omg what if its serious' posts!


----------



## Naaxi

I dunno if first tri is cry wolf, as a lot of them do end up in miscarriage... but people just worry themselves. I know next pregnancy I will be stressed until after first tri for sure.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no, I don't mean posts about 'what if it's serious' but actual things that HAVE happened.... And I'm not reading it on purpose, it's just on our March FB group, someone asked if someone was alright cause they hadn't seen her in a while..... I will spare you the details, but it makes me worry and it's not the first time that's happened in our March group! :cry: It's sad!! 

Ok, so I went to the doctor today to get a prescription for thrush cream etc, cause hubby went to pick one up for me the other day but they didn't want to give it to him as I think he mentioned I'm pregnant and they said it's different for every trimester whether you can use it or not - which according to my gp was bs. Jay did tell them that I'd used it before whilst being pregnant..... 
And yes, I've got it again!!! :dohh: So he prescribed me the pessary and I'd never used it before, MAN that pill is HUGE!! (don't worry I know you're not supposed to take it orally :winkwink: but still!) It feels like I can feel it up there it makes me feel all weird knowing it's there!! Just hope it'll work!


Have you done any research on whether it can hurt to use the cream if you don't have low progesterone??? I'd see if it could do any harm, cause if it doesn't then surely it would be ok to use... especially if you don't start using it till 7dpo?? :shrug: Fingers crossed your eggy got caught and you get your rainbow baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh for sure, I'm talking the 'i had a sip of coffee or I bent over, did I hurt baby?' posts lol. Def first tri is nerve wracking but if you know what normal is, most concerns fall into it. Second tri is more like my baby is measuring 2 days small help! Or other ultrasound blips that are generally miscalculated measurement or shadows that clear up by the next scan. I don't see the point of going off the handle insane worrying lol! 

Either way, I guess I've had no reason to be like that, I've had it pretty easy and having a background in it calms many nerves other ppl would have. Meh!


----------



## Naaxi

I know that it wont hurt using the small amounts recommended, as you need progesterone all thoughout the first trimester until the placenta kicks in. The jar recomments 1/16 to 1/8th tsp twice a day. Forget how much progesterone that actually is, but I will have to look up how much you need to sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Ella that's terrible to hear about someone on your group.... It is kind of nerve wracking when you don't hear from someone :( 

I'm also rooting for a rainbow for you!!


----------



## Eltjuh

OMG Talia!! I can't believe you're 29 weeks!! Almost in the 30's which is definitely more like the home stretch!!

And welcome to 3rd tri for me today!! :) Can't believe it! It's gone pretty fast since the 20 week scan - started slow but picked up and now with xmas coming and doing the last shopping and worrying about how to pay for it :winkwink: I bet it'll go really fast!! Can't wait for xmas though!!
Hubby was saying he needed to get some more money from somewhere for a present for me... and I've been complaining about my phone being broken and I still have a year on my contract before I get a new one! So I looked at him and went: you're not getting me a new phone!! I don't want one, just buy a new screen for this one and repair it again! It's much cheaper and I'll just get a new phone next year! And I could tell by the look on his face that he was planning to get me a new phone! :dohh: I know him too well!! :haha:

What have you girls got (or haven't got yet) for xmas - present wise for other people??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Happy third tri!!! Yes the 30s will feel really like the home stretch! Even 77 days sounds like nothin! Ahh!! 

Bahahah Christmas... I still haven't given it more than a fleeting thought! I'm so screwed! Lol and yay new phone for you! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay happy third-tri, Ella! And happy 30 weeks, Talia :) For me it still seems like yesterday that I was editing your test pics, and here you ladies are, both in 3rd tri :)

My head and throat are killing me again. Boo. Alright, still not sure if I should go to get lab work done tomorrow or monday :( hmm. See I had a few drinks Sat so maybe that is what made my temp rise Sun? I dunno. I don't want falsely high results from going too early...

As for Christmas, Derek is leaving for Vegas from dec 19-24th as a bday gift/party for my friend, so that is kind of his present. And then I got him 12 tickets to paintball at a new field here before knowing about Vegas. Got my sis and nephew and Rowan's stuff, and paintball for my brother, as I picked him and his gf to buy for this year, but still going to make something crafty for my mum and step dad.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha it's just 29, but we're just saying 30s are right around the corner! Ya it seems like ages ago but then just like yesterday! Last night Kurtis brought that up too saying how much he loved his Father's Day surprise and how it feels like yesterday! To me June seems like a distant memory! 

Ugh that so tough about your bloodwork... You want it to be accurate but it's hard to tell! There must be a decent range though of they tell other ppl to do cd 21 if they have 28 ish day cycles... I'm sure if its off by a day it should still be accurate... Hard, don't know what to tell ya! But good news is that your chart looks good! Definitely O'd even if its hard to pinpoint the shift!


----------



## Eltjuh

If you had some drinks that might explain why your temp went up the next day.... it's upto you I guess when you go in.... What happens to your chart if you change it to an open circle on the sunday?? 

I kinda feel like it hasn't been that long since finding out we were pregnant, but then at the same time it feels like ages ago!! 

I made some cupcakes and xmas cookies with Lucas today! He loved decorating the cookies :) - only bad thing about baking is having to clean everything up!! Been busy in the kitchen for about 3 hours! that includes the baking though! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol sorry, Talia. But you're close to week 30. 

I love baking days. :) I am cleaning my deep frier and putting it away. Unhealthy thing lol. Make room for my new kitchenaid mixer :) Haven't even used it yet lol.

Going to go by ff now that the lines are solid.


----------



## Eltjuh

At least you seem to have a nice spike this time around!! Keep rising!!! :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

I have something similar to a kitchenaid mixer - mine is a breville (https://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/ima...re/B0009YERJW/SHM2-main-200._V145272248_.jpg") I like that you can use it as a handmixer or you can put it on the stand and it's nice that the bowl also turns! 

I'm not allowed a deep fryer - hubby doesn't like things deep fried cause it's not healthy (he still eats chips from the chip shop though! :dohh:) I really want one of these Tefal actifry things that only need 1 little spoon of oil!


----------



## OurLilFlu

So you're gonna do your bloodwork tomorrow then?! Woot! Ya I agree with going with FF I think now that the lines are good!

I went and got my hair cut and dyed today, needed it badly! Like since April was the last time!! Haha feels so much better. I'm sick with a cold though so that sucks. Tomorrow is probably a packing and moving stuff day... Bah hum bug! Stayed up way too late tonight... Silly me


----------



## Naaxi

My friend has that Tefal actifry! It is interesting. Easy to burn things if you aren't careful lol. They burnt broccoli when I was there... was a horrid stench hahaha. 

And silly Talia, staying up so late. :flower: But I hope you get a bunch accomplished today... I can't wait for these crazy temps to go back up! Sick of -40 lol. 

So temp plummeted. Dunno what's up with that... fx it is only implantation and not AF and will be right back up tomorrow!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nope, Kurtis told me to stay in bed, so I'm not allowed to go to the house lol wants me to feel better. I feel better than yesterday so ill probably finally pack the kitchen. And yes with this -40 weather the move is definitely not happening this weekend.


----------



## Eltjuh

Won't be long before you've moved and are getting settled in Talia! Bet you can't wait for it to be over though!!! 

HOW do you survive at -40 btw?? (I just googled it and -40F seems to be the same as -40C) I thought it was cold if it's -10C here!!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah I was going to call you nuts if you decided to move today hahaha. -30*C without the windchill... which I am sure makes it at LEAST -40. Brrrrrrrrr. But I am glad you're feeling a bit better :)

We use Celsius anyways, Ella. But yes, -40 is -40 right across the board lol. And it is hard with little kids, for sure as you can't play outside... it only takes 5 mins in this cold to get frost bite on uncovered skin so you have to bundle like crazy. It is batty. But then when it goes to -10 it is tshirt weather hahaha!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup Ella, -40 is when both thermometers read the same. Like Caitlyn said that's with the windchill, so temp wise it's a bit warmer than that. I don't know how we 'survive' it you just do... You stay inside and if you go outside for more than 5 minutes make sure not an inch of your skin is showing! Lol I'm very prone to frostbite on my face since I was little, it'll freeze way quicker than most ppl even at -10c. So I just have to stay inside! 
It's just a normal part of life here I guess... See when you say you have to walk 3 k for appts... That just doesn't happen here unless its nice out! Otherwise you end up with numb toes and a chill that takes all day to warm up!


----------



## Eltjuh

So how do you cover your face?? Do you wear balaclava's??? 
I'd stay inside until it's -10 haha  And even then that's freezing aswell!


----------



## Naaxi

I generally wear a scarf covering half my face and don't stay outside long.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Def hat, mitts and scarves up to your eyeballs when it's this cold lol you know it's cold when your breath freezes on your eyelashes! Ya it's always funny when it first hits -10 in the fall everyone is freezing but when it warms up to -10 in the spring, people are out with no jackets like its a balmy day!! Haha you get used to it! 
I'm so bored but I have no energy for anything... My hips feel like they're falling apart! Ugh!


----------



## Eltjuh

I was in a really crappy mood earlier today, couldn't be bothered to do anything, all I wanted to do was just lay on the sofa watching tv, but then didn't wanna watch anything cause it was all boring.... :haha: 
Luxury problems :winkwink:

On the plus side: I got a bid on that car stereo we're selling on ebay!! We had it up for £65 at first - tried to sell it twice and it didn't work (even with free postage) so I reduced it to £50 this time and got a bid! Hopefully someone else will bid on it aswell, cause we didn't really wanna sell it for less than £60 -BUT like I said to Jay: wouldn't you rather sell it for £50 than not sell it at all and not get extra money....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good news about that bid! I agree better getting it off your hands with a bit of cash in hand than nothing. I'm so antsy to get my ebay stuff... I check the shipping status everyday lol I never buy anything online and now I'm waiting for 5 parcels! Oh the thrill!


----------



## Naaxi

I love buying thinhs online lol! It may be a bit of an addiction! Glad you got a bid, Ella :thumbup:

Waitinf to get my bloods


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh fun! I love waiting at labs lol they never called about my GD so I'm assuming I passed lol... Holy this baby is getting strong yesterday and today get these jabs that seem to move my whole body! Whamo! So you should get results Monday I'd imagine?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I love online shopping aswell! It's exciting waiting for your order to arrive! Though it's really annoying if it's taking forever to shop up!! 

And I'm the same with ebay - especially when selling this stereo I just keep checking it all the time!! Just to see how many watchers it's got etc... :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

I'm assuming (read: hoping) they will tell me on monday. But I have already started progesterone cream. Thumbs up :thumbup: I have a very strong feeling that that is the issue. One of the main symptoms is brown blood at the beginning and end of AF and I always have that. And like I said before, of the close to thirty symptoms listed I had over twenty so that is a good sign I suppose. And I keep coming across the quick progesterone fix with several women having success where there was none before. So it gives me hope.


----------



## OurLilFlu

It does sound promising that that's the issue, and I've also heard that progesterone often is the one thing that was standing in the way of ttc. In glad you started the cream, big FX!


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm :) So far I have only used the cream twice and my cervix is now high and hard and more closed than I have ever felt it... and spotting is gone, at least for now. And temp is up again. Not quite as high as it was, but I am still happy :)

What's up, ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh that's a good sign!! It's working!! And temp is looking good! Even an implantation dip?!


----------



## Eltjuh

Looking good Caitlyn!!


----------



## Naaxi

Maybe! That would be exciting lol :)


----------



## Naaxi

Lol thanks. I'm trying not to be overly hopeful, though. I keep flip flopping over whether or not I think I am haha. So what is up, ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

Not much going on here... had the in-laws over today, granddad well and truely knackered Lucas out - he was fast asleep within about 10 minutes! Jay had/has a massive migraine (worst he's had in ages!) he had to go to bed after a while when his parents were here.... Starting to feel a bit better though, but still bad! 

And I feel like I have so much on this week! I keep thinking: ok, so what are we doing on what day?? Jay has to go somewhere tomorrow, then tuesday we're seeing the doctor for Lucas (bit worried about his eating habits or non-eating habits, he just refuses to eat any dinner most nights! Probably just a phase but it's been going on for quite a while now and seems to be getting worse!) Wednesday we got our shopping coming - trying to stretch any food (and nappies) we've got until then cause we are totally broke! Like so broke we can't even get a carton of juice or something from the shop! :haha: Never been this bad before! :dohh: And thursday I got my glucose test and midwife appointment, at which I should hopefully get my results straight away! And then I don't think we've got anything on on friday! And then Jay's brother is coming over for 4 weeks on the weekend! And with all that we gotta get the xmas food shopping done and buy the last of the presents (I'm basically done though!) Busy busy :winkwink:


How bout you girls??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well I'm at the house today with Kurtis, his uncle and his cousin, finishing up the laminate and his uncle is doing trim. I finished the last of the cabinets a while ago, just need to put a few handles in! Exciting!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo 9 dpo and still going strong! This bus exciting, I think the prog is doing the trick regardless if you're pg or not! Any results?


----------



## Naaxi

I'm still spotting though so that's super annoying. An no results yet, will let you know :) 

Ella, I know what you mean. We are basically that broke right now as well... and I have so many bills that need paying, we are very behind. And Derek is taking half a week off work so we are going to be so so tight :( blah. Lol. Just hoping that we can get through crazy december and keep our power and heat on... lol.


----------



## Naaxi

Sigh. Maybe I am good luck for others... another thread I started the ladies are all getting their bfps haha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Man December is always the worst month! This year not as bad as when I was in school but still... We went and did a huge shopping trip for all our lights, vents etc... Ordering carpet maybe tomorrow... Another 1000$... Still haven't started Xmas shopping


----------



## Eltjuh

Every year around this time we say: next year we're gonna put a little bit of money away every month so we have money to get xmas presents with.... Never happens!! :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I did that once, about three years ago before I was off work. It was nice. Put about 2500 away for gifts and we were barely tight lol. But I bought a 2000$ tv so we were still kinda tight... haha. Whatever  Guess Christmas is a time to be tight.

How goes, ladies? Caved and tested yesterday with diluted pee and was obviously a bfn but I think frer would show by now wouldn't it?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well if that was a dip its possible that a frer wouldn't pick it up, those small digits of hcg still only double right?, 1,2,4,8 etc... And with diluted pee, silly girl lol 
You're only 10 dpo, not out til the witch arrives... My fainty was barely seeable on 11dpo


----------



## Eltjuh

Mine showed up at 9dpo on frer - with diluted pee - well, I say diluted, but I don't drink a lot so it was probably not that diluted at all :haha:

I was gonna say: how can you be tight at xmas if you've saved $2500, but if you buy a $2000 tv then yes, it makes a bit more sense.... We are trying to get a cheap(ish) Wii U on ebay as a joint present for us (well, mainly for me as I told Jay he's not allowed to get me a phone)... but they are very popular - ofcourse!! So we haven't had any luck (yet)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha ya that's a good amount of saving! I had a crazy real dream that our lights got stolen out of the truck and I was so upset, like rampage angry!! Wow! It was so real! 

Ya I have no idea what we're doing for Xmas, Kurtis wants us to go in and get a tv as our gift, but we still have to move our huge fish tank which will be a pretty penny!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol well my spotting has changed from pink to brown so maybe AF is coming soon. Cervix still closed and up high though. Guess we will see. I was silly to have caved and almost went back but had already taken the foil off and I think you have to use them soon after they are out of the foil, don't you? Now I will be waiting for 14dpo which is Saturday to test and if neg will stop progesterone as well.

And I say get the tv ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Did you get your results Caitlyn??


----------



## Naaxi

Nope. I will let you know when I get them.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Boo they're really making you wait huh? They should have them by now? Have you called?


----------



## Naaxi

No I haven't called. Will try tomorrow. And they should but I got them Saturday so I dunno.


----------



## Naaxi

*chirp chirp*

:rofl:

What's up, ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Heyo! We're all waiting on your results! Lol I'm just doing towel laundry and packing up odds and ends that are laying around... Kurtis wants me to start packing up a trailer he borrowed from a friend... Not too sure how that'll go since I'm out of breath taking the recycling and garbage out! I have a little trolley but still...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo and Caitlyn did you hear that Two Mothers, ( formerly birth source) is re-opening this Sat!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, we're all waiting for your results (and possibly pregnancy tests!)

Not much going on here... Got my glucose test tomorrow, so I measured out the amount of Lucozade I need to drink so it's ready for the morning.... Not allowed to eat or drink anything (other than water) from 9.30 tonight and then gotta drink the drink at 7.30am and go to hospital at 9.30 to get blood drawn - they only do 1 blood test cause they know exactly how much glucose you're drinking and how much you should have left in your system (or something like that.... that's what the midwife said when I rang to double check that I only needed 1 blood test) They'll also do my 28 week bloods at the same time and then I have my midwife appointment at 10.50 tomorrow aswell!


----------



## Naaxi

Wow lots going on for you, Ella :) And Talia, just take it easy while helping, I am sure they understand and a small amount of help is better than nothing. Aaaand yay! I switched over from the other one, Bosom Babies, to the Birth Source and never went back &#9825;

Also, I needed to make my own appointment to talk to my doc about the results apparently- so I have an appointment tomorrow at 11:15am... have to leave my house before 9:45 to get there on time lol. Should be fun.

Also, tired of spotting so testing tomorrow fmu and if bfn then I am stopping progesterone for this cycle to let af come. I don't think this month is it.


----------



## Eltjuh

How come it takes you 1.5 hours to get to your doctor??


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies, I'm still around. Thought I'd share my first bump photo with you. I took one when I found out I was pregnant then just did another last night.

Hope your news is good with your results Caitlyn and good luck with your glucose test Ella!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Naaxi

Ella, I bus to my doctor's and it takes about an hour and a half, give or take, to get there. 

And Kristy, wow your bump is already starting, eh? That's awesome :D You must be thrilled.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh have fun with that drink Ella... I was gagging by the end... Flipping gross! And it just doesn't sit right all day! Probably not what you want to hear but it's true lol. 
Glad you got an appt Caitlyn, hopefully it'll shed some light! Sucks that you have to bus it in this weather, they're always late! 
Bump is coming along really well! Mine is getting in the way of everything pretty much!
AFM, I didn't heed your warnings and while I tried to do the little things instead of carrying boxes etc i still overdid it... I couldn't sit still working my 4 hrs of flu tonight because my hips and back were so sore... I think it's SPD though and its just getting worse. For the last week and a bit my pelvis feels so loose, like unstable and especially this week it's causing me trouble and radiates all the way around from my hips to my pubic bone. Freaking sucks... I was considering booking in for physio to assess it a few days ago and I thought well maybe if I pay more attention to my posture and try to do a bit of stabilizing exercises it'll be better, but it's just not... First things first, no lifting or carrying anything for a while!


----------



## Eltjuh

ugh yeah... drink wasn't too bad but by the end it really isn't very nice anymore!! I don't drink a lot and definitely not in a small amount of time unless I'm really thirsty... and I drank this 410ml in about 5 minutes, whereas normally I'd put it down for a while and drink again 10 minutes later and then again 15 minutes later or whenever I feel like it... rather than smashing it all down at once! 
Off for my blood test in about half hour! 

Bump is coming along Kristy! Mine is getting bigger, but still don't feel big at all... when I sit down you can't even tell I'm pregnant, it looks more like a jelly belly :haha: Even hubby said it the other day that I don't look pregnant when I sit down! You can tell when I'm standing though! It tends to be much harder when I'm standing!

Can't believe it takes you an hour and a half on the bus Caitlyn!! Don't you have any doctors closer to where you are?? Or do you just not want to change doctors?? 
My doctor is only a 10 minute walk away :) 

And Talia, TAKE IT EASY!! Just get Kurtis to do the lifting!! (I kept getting told off for lifting when we moved, and I was only 18 weeks at the time!)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thanks. I didn't think I'd have a bump this early but looks like I take after my sisters and my mum. DH keeps rubbing my belly and telling the baby to keep growing so that it makes me really really fat.. Not sure if I should take that as a good thing or not. 

Hope your test comes back fine Ella. 
Talia, try and get some rest. Nothing worse than over doing it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Naaxi

Book for physio, Talia. Bad girl  I told you to be careful and not overdo it. Especially this far along, you could go in to preterm labour. 

Ella, hope your test come back perfect :) The drink sucks for sure and in know what you mean about not usually drinking much at a time. At least it is done and over with. How was tour midwife appointment?

Kristy, I'd say it is a good thing- I wanted to be hugely pregnant and never was. I carried my son in my back.


----------



## Eltjuh

Test wasn't too bad to be honest, not as bad as I thought about it..... Took Lucas on the bus to the hospital then met up with Jay and he took him home. I went into town quickly, picked up Jay's books I ordered and had a quick look at a few aftershaves for Jay, I got one online but wanted to smell some first! :winkwink: Ended up buying one that I couldn't find it the shops, only cause they other one I wanted was out of stock and this one was the best value for money :winkwink: Haha..... Went to the midwife after, everything was good, measured 28cm, weight was still the same as last time (3 weeks ago) which I'm happy with! And she listened to the hb and felt how he was laying, seemed to be head down (for now). My BP was slightly low (96/68 I think) but when I mentioned that I hadn't eaten anything and only had the Lucozade she said that's probably why it's low! 
Anyway - everything was/is all good and don't have my next appointment until 34 weeks, which is end of January - seems ages away!!! 
Hopefully get my results tomorrow! Really hope it comes back clear cause I hadn't even thought of xmas, imagine if I wouldn't be allowed to eat any of the lovely cakes and chocolate and stuff!! :dohh: I'd not be happy!! :haha:

So did you get your results yet Caitlyn?? (forgot what the time difference is...)


----------



## Naaxi

Glad your appointment went well, Ella :) I am so excited for you ladies :D

It looks like AF is here, by it is pretty light right now. Doc says progesterone is 14 and I have read anything over 10 is good. She gave me an HCG (guess I should never waste tests, as she seems to love doing those lol- I didn't test this am) And she is referring me back to my fertility specialist.


----------



## OurLilFlu

:blush: I'm sorry gals! I thought I would be ok to do a little bit to help but no siree. Was up every two hours overnight, so uncomfortable... But managed to go work at the hospital today... Walking has limbered me up I think.... We'll see what my body says in the evening. I think I'll try to book for physio just to see if there's something I can do to make it easier on my hips otherwise I'm in for a long 10 weeks and probably a crappy labour.... 

Ella, that's the thing with online shopping you can't touch or smell or anything!! Lol 

Caitlyn, glad to hear you finally got your result and that it was good. Did she say anything else to you? All that way for an appt just to hear the number and get sent back to your Fs... Lame-O. And yes don't waste a test! Sucks that AF is showing up maybe... Fx crossed for next cycle! So what now? Will you still take the prog as a little back up next time? Or not really necessary?


----------



## Eltjuh

Are you kinda bummed that your progesterone came back normal?? Or are you happy about it? It's good that she's sending you back to your fertility specialist though, hopefully they can help you!! Bummer AF is here though!! :hugs: Think of it this way: you can have a drink (or several) at xmas!! :winkwink:

Glad you managed to work Talia! It's annoying waking up all the time at night though, isn't it??! 
Hopefully your hips will get a little better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Uughhhhhhhh I just have to vent! I'm soooo frustrated with my stupid baby brain. I had an appointment at 5 and I just remembered... It's 830 at night!!! Fuck fuck fuck! I feel so bad! Argh!! And they even called to confirm it yesterday, and I have to pay for the session cuz I was a no show!! Screw this stupid preggo sack of brain cells! Blaaaahhhhhh!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw!! Bet it's annoying, mainly cause you have to pay for it! :dohh: And it is really frustrating when you forget things like that!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Yep, I've done things like that. Blah. It super sucks. &#9825; sorry about that, Talia. How are your hips feeling today?

To answer all the questions about my doc/ the progesterone: I like my doc and have had her since I moved to Edmonton, so I was 11. She knows my history, so it is worth the commute. I am kinda bummed that it isnt the progesterone as we now have to figure out why I spotted for basically eleven days after O. And it isn't the first time that's happened either. But I may take progesterone cream this month just to see, as everything really does fit. I'll have to figure out how to use it appropriately to help ttc, as all the info on it is for premenepausal or menepausal women. But I am both glad and sad that I am going back to Dr. Segel. I hope it just happens before whatever appointment is set up for me... I dont technically have insurance. I mean we do, but we pay out of pocket and then Derek's work pays us back... I dont know how that will work for the fertility specialist...

What's going on in your worlds, ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

I can imagine you're kinda bummed about going back to your fertility doctor.... But it'll be nice to try and find out what's going on! Hopefully it does happen before then though! Maybe the progesterone cream will still work/help anyway! 

I got a call from the midwife today, my glucose test came back all clear! No GD for me :happydance: yay!! Really happy about that! Not much else going on, finished my xmas shopping for Jay yesterday (Lucas was done already) just gotta do the food shopping and wrap everything and Jay's gotta get me some presents... And we'll be ready to go! YAY! Looking forward to it!


Happy 30 weeks btw Talia!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Slow day at flu today so I managed to crochet most of a baby hat lol then I took myself for a pedicure! My feet were grossly dry etc... Haha of course I realized when I pulled up my pants that I haven't shaved my legs for ages!! Hahah yeti! Oh well!! felt so nice and now I have red toes with snowflakes! At least my toes are ready for Xmas! 
Yay for no GD Ella!! That's awesome! I would be so sad about missing out on all the Christmas goodies! 
Thanks for clearing up all our questions, Caitlyn! Haha that sucks that you have to be reimbursed for your appts. Makes things difficult!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Chirp chirp... Crickets!! What's up ladies! 

Had Kurtis's family Christmas yesterday! Was really nice, bought 2 dresses for the holidays/baby shower! The one i wore yesterdAy Makes me look crazy preggo...But for 8.99$ on clearance at Target cant go wrong! This pic was after dinner so 30weeks plus 30lbs of turkey dinner! Hahah!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Naaxi

Omg Talia you look so cute! I wrote a reply before but apparently forgot to hit send. Oops lol. Anyways, 30 weeks! Time to choose a date for pics haha! :D 

I am so broke I am making my Mum's present, but so far so good! It is a (cheaply) blown up photo of my son, sister and nephew, blown up to 24" x 36" so 2 x 3'? Anyways, it is cute and then I am making my own frame for it out of trim lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah look at that bump!! You do look very pregnant in that picture! :thumbup: Looking good though!! 

Hey that's still a good present Caitlyn!! 

Hubby had me order my xmas present :haha: He wanted to get me a Wii U, had a look on ebay for a while but they all went for too much money so we got one on a different website where we can pay per month.... we already bought some xmas presents on there, but decided to get this aswell and then pay money towards it straight away so the monthly payments won't be too much - plus it's interest free anyway! And I'm so excited!! Can't wait to play with it :haha:

So I don't know if I told you but Jay's brother is staying with us again - for 3 weeks..... Jay's sister came over for a little while aswell earlier, she left around 9pm and Simon (Jay's brother) was at the gym, he went to a spinning class and then stayed out so after his sister left I said to Jay: hey, you know what.... we're actually alone!! And Lucas is asleep..... hint hint :winkwink: So we went upstairs, about 5 minutes later the phone rang - we were gonna ignore it but then I said to Jay "that's probably your mum making sure your sister is on her way home" (she gets treated like a baby, as she's the baby of the family, but she's 21 on wednesday!!! :dohh:) So we decided he'd better go and check and as he was on his way downstairs Simon came through the front door..... :dohh: Bad timing!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Oh no! Bad timing indeed. Hopefully you'll get another chance soon :D I have been spotting/bleeding for 16 days and hubby won't touch me lol. Hopefully it is over soon, as hubby leaves soon for Vegas... lol.

I'd like to try the U :) Looks fun... but I also want the PS4 and the Xbox one. Hahaha :rofl: Game consoles are so neat now! I don't get a gift this year from Derek. I bought him 24 tickets for paintball so that should be fun. Got my brother the same.


----------



## Eltjuh

How come you don't get a gift from Derek?? :( You can't do xmas with no gifts!! Trust me, I did it for 18 years of my life, it's much more fun with gifts :haha: - my parents/family doesn't do xmas with gifts as they are christian and do it the christian way - as in: xmas isn't about the gifts, it's about Jesus being born...... 
But then again, in Holland we do have another tradition, it's called 'sinterklaas' which is kinda like it, though it's more for the kids and usually much smaller than xmas (you only tend to give someone 1 gift or maybe 2, depending on how much you can cram into the small amount that people tend to spend)

I'm not a big fan of games consoles.... Jay got me a psp years ago which I play occasionally, I take it with me when I fly to Holland usually.... though nowadays it's Lucas that uses it to watch videos on on the plane.... (it's only a 1 hr flight)
He got me a DS 2 years ago and I literally never play it... I played it on xmas and maybe for a little while after and then again last year at xmas cause he gave me some new games but that's it! I used to have a DS before I met him and sold it on cause I never played it.... 
He's got an xbox 360 - hardly ever plays on it anymore, he likes gaming on the pc better, though we do play guitar hero on it every now and then. He also used to have a PS3 but sold that years ago cause he never played it.
And then we've got a wii, which gets played quite a bit - I used to do wii fit plus every day for a while and other than that every now and then, especially when we have people over we play it. So the Wii U will definitely get some good use out of it!! So definitely worth the £300 we're paying for it (over time):haha:

Anyway enough about me :haha: How are you 2 doing?? How's the move coming along Talia?? And are you getting more excited about baby or are you too busy with moving first?? I was gonna ask if you were organised and ready for baby yet but you can't really do much if everything is boxed up.... So I'll have to ask you that after you've moved :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Kurtis has been playing his dumb Xbox lots lately... It's very boring, I'm really getting irritated by it! I have a wii that I haven't touched in about a year but I hope to set it up in the new place and maybe start up the wii fit again.
Yup I think we're moving it all this weekend! Jeez Louise! And yes it's been more in the forefront of our minds rather than excitement about baby! Once the carpet is in I want us to get the nursery together just so it's done. We should of had the other furniture ready for pick up on Saturday but it wasn't there... Any day now!
Oh and about Christmas, I don't even know if we're buying gifts. Seems like Kurtis isn't getting anyone anything. I want to get our parents something but its true we really don't have the money to really. We need to move our 100 gallon fish tank and its 500$ to move it or we can spend that money to get a new stand, sump and plumbing and move it ourselves... I think that's technically our gift to each other... But it sucks, Xmas is not the same without gifts. And I know our parents always get us really nice and expensive stuff and I'm gonna feel terrible for not getting anything or getting them something small... Ugh I know it's not what it's all about but if we could afford it, I'd give them all the world cuz they've done so much for us lately! Sigh


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and I forgot to say, someone in my Feb flowers thread had her baby! Something like 32 weeks... Flipping scary! That would be the icing on the cake... Please baby stay in til jan 1 at the very very least!! Ahh


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha for some reason i've been thinking about this baby being born early quite a lot! No babies in our family were ever born early though, so i doubt it! :haha:
But yeah that is scary! 

My left ribs are hurting, can't really explain it, they just feel really sore. Bet baby has something wedged in there.... seems to help a little to lay down so my torso is flat/stretched out rather than kinda slumped...


----------



## Naaxi

Derek doesn't usually get me anything. Sometimes... by he is more a birthday present kinda guy, and then over does it by getting me studio lights or a pro flash for my cam etc... He WAS looking at computers/ laptops for me cause mine is ancient. It is almost 8 which makes it a dinosaur in the computer world haha. But we had to pay a grand for the dumb bunny so I guess that was my Christmas present. 

But yeah, we use our PS3 every day for Netflix and hubby is a gamer. I do a few games but not as much as him. I like Harvest Moon.

But wow about that lil baby! I couldn't imagine having one that soon... is baby okay, though? Guessing they're in the NICU?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya in the NICU for a few weeks for sure. Was almost 5lbs though I think!


----------



## Naaxi

Oh wow! Well that's good then :) Sucks that they'll probably be in the NICU through Christmas though.


----------



## Naaxi

So after 18 days of bleeding, it seems AF is finally slowing to a stop. Woo.

What's up with you ladies?


----------



## OurLilFlu

18 days?! Wtf? That sucks!! Nothing much... Moving truck is booked for sat! Hopefully get a date to do the carpets today! And I have physio in about half an hour... Midwife suggested a licethin supplement, took it yesterday eve and this morning and it might be helping, too early to tell I think. Or just placebo effect. 
Our furniture is also ready for pick up so that's exciting!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry I haven't been around the past 2 days.....hubby took my laptop to the shop cause it suddenly started flickering some lines down the screen....still under warranty though so should be fixed for free....unless they reckon it's through misuse. Still waiting to hear from them, but I miss it already!

so I'm on the tablet now, but it's much harder to type on haha, will come back and reply properly once I get my laptop back :)

Exciting news that you're moving this weekend Talia! Hopefully everything goes well!
good to hear AF finally seems to be buggering off Caitlyn! Are you gonna be tryingagain this month???


----------



## Naaxi

I responded but my phone died before could post.

Glad the licethin is working for you, Talia, and yay furniture! 

As for me, well I don't foresee trying this month. My window is between the 24th to the 1st, if I O on cd20 as per my norm, it will be the 31st. Lol. So if I was doing it the old fashioned way it would be perfect but the way we are doing it now... probably not.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Is the donor out of town? You might be able to squeeze a donation at the end of the month... Hope so! That's the thing with long cycles, the wait til next is sooo long! Poop! 
I'm gonna go get the SI joint belt the physio recommended and hopefully that means with the supplements ill be able to help with unpacking an put in a good day with the move... 
Not sure who we all have to help :S I'm a little worried


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay I got my laptop back!! So I can reply properly again now, won't take so long!! 

You should just celebrate new years with your donor Caitlyn!! And then sneak away :winkwink: 
If not maybe you can squeeze 1 or 2 in before new years!

I saw on FB that you had your first night at the new house Talia! So exciting!! Hope you took it easy though!!! 
How are you settling in?? 

What are you girls upto for new years? Any plans?? And what are your xmas plans?? Any family dinners?? 


We have Jay's brother still staying with us. Jay's parents and his sister are coming over on xmas day and boxing day - got lots of food in!! :haha: And my parents are coming over from Holland on the 27th and taking us with them to see my sister, her husband and their new baby for new years! So that should be fun!! (well, that's the plan anyway, but Jay needs to sort his brother out, as he'll still be here......so he needs to at least let him know we're gonna go over there :haha: Wouldn't mind it if he stays in our house whilst we're gone as long as he cleans up his mess before we get back - he is really bad with leaving his stuff everywhere! - and as long as he doesn't have any strangers in our house and he makes sure to lock the doors etc! He is 28, but can be pretty immature, so these are things that you need to remind him off! :haha:)

Anyway, I've got more cookies in the oven, cause they're being eaten as if they're going out of fashion. Tomorrow I've got a chocolate cake to make and some cupcakes and we've got a 'gingerbread house' to make aswell, though it's not actually gingerbread but made with rice krispies :) Yumm!!! 

Hope you have a nice xmas!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been away. Not feeling too chatty with Derek away. He comes home tomorrow though :) 

Merry Christmas, ladies!!

I'm going to my mum's tomorrow as we celebrate Christmas eve by having family time and games and chatting etc. And eating appetizers all night, and then we wake the kids and open presents at midnight after Santa comes :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw that's cute!! Doing the presents after midnight after santa comes! :haha: 
We're just doing a stocking tonight, after dinner and then we're doing presents tomorrow morning when Jay's family is here! 
I don't get a stocking though cause Jay hasn't got me anything for it as we ran out of money :( But I'm happy with my main present tomorrow (my Wii U!!) He keeps saying he wanted to get me more presents and he will after xmas when we get some money again, but I keep telling him I'm happy with my main present and he got me 1 other present aswell - but he always likes to go overboard (which is where he usually gets me presents that are nice, but I don't use very often! :dohh:)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! What a crazy weekend... 
Went and saw a Christmas carol on Friday night with Kurtis's parents. Loved it! Such a great performance! 

Then Saturday was the big move... Couldn't get the truck until 215 so the morning we spent organizing and packing up the last few things! Our original ppl helping with the move all bailed, Kurtis's mom and dad helped so much and wrangles up a few of his cousins and one of their family friends that has 4 boys... The move went well and fairly fast thank god cuz it was about -27! One thing that was pretty crappy was that Kurtis's brother got hammered the night before and we couldn't get a hold of him... Finally we did and let him know that we would be unpacking in Beaumont and he could meet us, have him ample notice but he basically showed up when there were only a few things left in the truck!! Kurtis was so disappointed and angry because at work the day before he made it extremely clear that he was relying on him :( that night we unpacked just enough to get the bed laid out and to set up the living room to sit and watch some tv! 
Sunday was a bit more unpacking but mostly just recouping from the move, Kurtis's poor back! I did pretty good not over doing it, supplements have been a godsend! 
Yesterday I did some errands and went and bought a bunch of stuff with the rest of our ikea gift card! Needed some curtains etc because all the windows have been so cold! Mirrors for the bathrooms etc all sorts of odds and ends! 

As for Xmas, I need to finish shopping today!! Hahah I got a couple things yesterday but I need to finish up! Kurtis's friend, justin is staying with us to finish a few projects, mostly helping kurtis build a new fish tank stand so we can move our 100gallon saltwater tank this weekend. My aunt is having Christmas Eve near our place then after I believe we're having a sleepover at Kurtis's parents so we can wake up Christmas Day have breakfast together and so gifts. Then later go to my parents for Christmas Day dinner! Phew!! 

A couple says left in this year!! Can't wait to start fresh in January! Hope you guys have a great holiday sounds like you have lots of nice plans!


----------



## Eltjuh

That DOES sound like a busy busy weekend!! Good thing you didn't overdo it!! 

I've had a busy day today. Got up with Lucas this morning, did the ironing, did another load of laundry, emptied the bins, made a chocolate cake (you saw the picture on FB Talia), made 12 cupcakes, decorated the cookies I made yesterday. Went to the shop to get a couple of things - Jay got a few things for my stocking there aswell whilst I was shopping :) He got me a chocolate bear from Lucas & Logan. And he got me a little box with some bodywash and bodybutter etc from French Connection, a little chalk board in the shape of a heart, a small box of chocolates and a recipe book stand for in the kitchen for when I'm baking :flower: 

And now I'm relaxing on the sofa and have decided I'm not getting up until I go to bed - unless it's for the toilet :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Merry Christmas, ladies!! &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## Naaxi

Woo! Boxing Day! Anyone have plans? Does it even exist in the UK? Either way, I hope you guys got spoiled... what were your favourites? Mine was a hipster camera that uses film and takes four photo slices in the same picture, it is so neat... and a nail polishing set, a crock pot and a giftcard to buy some books :D But my favourite gift was a donation yesterday from the donor :D

So how goes it, Ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

Ofcourse we have boxing day in the UK!! We even do in Holland, though we call xmas day - first xmas day and boxing day is called 2nd xmas day in Holland.
We had Jay's parents and sister over (and ofcourse his brother who was already staying with us). His parents have left already though cause his mum has to work tonight, so she had to go home to have a nap before work. And his dad was tired aswell so he went home with her.
Jay's sister is staying here tonight though.... 

We had WAY too much food! We got food from 'iceland' which is a shop that basically sells most things frozen and they do some good buffet/party food at xmas! We cooked about half of it and left it at that! And there's still food left of what we cooked! So we're gonna have plenty of food left for the next couple of days! 

Hope you all got spoiled!! I got my Wii U and this thing to put on the wall with butterflies (bit hard to explain), but it's something I wanted! 

So you DID get some presents then Caitlyn?! :thumbup:
And even a donation! That's good!! 


I'm feeling really tired now though!


----------



## Naaxi

My presents were mostly from my mum and brother, but yes. :)

Yay 30 weeks, Ella!! Wow ladies, you are both getting so close!

I miss living at home so I get to have leftover turkey from my mum's haha. She always does Christmas dinner on Boxing Day (as she gets us Christmas Eve so she leaves Christmas Day to in-laws) but mmmm. Mmmmmmm. I want more.

I may be going toboganning today which I havent done since I was a kid and later tonight hopefully a donation :D

How are things, ladies??


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah can't believe I'll be in single figure weeks (+6 days) tomorrow!!! 
Not long now!! And Talia has got even less time left!!! 
So exciting!!

Oh you should take Rowan on your toboggan :) We did last year with Lucas, we borrowed one off a friend (a little plastic one) cause all the shops were sold out! We went off a little hill and there was a curb at the bottom, we hit that with the back of it and it cracked! WHOOPS!! So we bought them a new one once we found one in the shops! haha
We haven't got any snow now though! :( bummer! Hopefully we'll still get some in the new year, cause technically winter has only just started!

Yay for another possible donation though!! Hope you get one!! 

I'm so tired today! I ended up getting up with Lucas this morning cause Jay was out of it and I was reading my book at about 9.30/10 am and kept falling asleep! Then I put it away and managed to stay awake! Had a quick nap this afternoon whilst I was watching Step Up on the tv, but that was REALLY short I think - maybe like 15 minutes.... So I'm still tired! Luckily I get to sleep in tomorrow! YAY!! :haha:

Hope you're all (still) having a good time!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies!! Sorry I'm on a quick break at flu, it's crazy! There are 400 confirmed cases in the province so people are flooding in now, Caitlyn go get yours if you still haven't!! 

Gotta update you guys though, it's not on FB yet but Kurtis proposed on Christmas Day! Just had to spill to you guys! Ill write more later!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay!! Congrats!!! :happydance: - I'm guessing you said yes :winkwink:
When's the wedding gonna be?? Or don't you know yet?? 


How about those flu jabs, can everyone get them in Canada?? In the UK only people who are more at risk (like old people and pregnant women) get it - I'm sure other people would be able to get it 'privately' but they'd have to pay for it.... I guess it's different over there anyway as you have to pay for your healthcare anyway - or at least for your insurance....


----------



## Naaxi

Awww just popped in to catch up and I had to say congrats, Talia!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; Sooo sweet! Do tell the story! 

No donation tonight. Will write more later, too sleepy lol. But aww so happy for everyone :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Alrighty! Here we go... So a bit of background on a little story from when we were dating long distance ( me in Edmonton, Kurtis in Kelowna)... We had this inside joke between us that had to do with the lion king and I remember my cousins having simba and nala stuffed animals that had magnets in their noses so they would 'kiss' and I found a set on ebay... I shipped the simba to Kurtis in Kelowna in an orange box that i had painted to look like an animal crate and filled it with some green Easter basked grass stuff and I kept the Nala. On one of my trips, I surprised him by arriving a day early, leaving only the Nala on his doorstep and hiding around the side of the house...surprise! Fast-forward to now, the simba and Nala will be on display in our lion king nursery! Anyways, now onto the proposal! 

So Christmas morning we were on our way over to Kurtis's parents to open gifts and have a nice breakfast... Just as we were leaving, Kurtis is texting his mom incessantly and starts tearing up, blames it on the city and colour song and I think nothing of it and bug him about him 'being hormonal and pregnant' ( not the first time he's gotten teary over nothing lol) anyways he's driving and keeps catching himself speeding on the highway, going about 130km/hr when usually and esp lately he's been a pretty careful driver. We joke about it saying he's excited to open presents etc.
Get to his parents, all is well and Kurtis tells me to go change into my pyjamas, I hadn't worn them because we were planning to go to the store to grab a card but I wanted to open presents in my pyjamas lol! 
Anyways, we open presents, patti gives cam his gift first, it's a flash for his camera and says 'see you needed to open it first so you can take pictures of everyone on Christmas morning' 
Open everyones gifts and there's one gift, kind of plainly wrapped still sitting under the tree, can't even see a tag... Someone asks about it and Kurtis says 'I know we said we weren't getting anything for each other but I had to...' Immediately, I get mad and say 'kurtis! I was so proud of myself yesterday when I went shopping I didn't even get something small for you!! I stuck to it!! Not fair!' 
So I reluctantly open the gift and see that it's the painted box that I had shipped the simba in, it felt empty except for the Easter grass so I was glad in the end that he hadnt actually gotten me anything just did something cute and sentimental. Nonetheless I open it and check the grass and ask if there's anything in it and that's when I see Kurtis come around the corner with a little white box. Immediately bawling, he gets down on one knee and all I say is 'kurtis! You can't do this right now, it's not fair, you're gonna make me cry all day!' In my head I realize what a terrible reaction that must sound like so I tell myself to shut up! He of course takes a second and then asks me to marry him. I say of course! and we soggily hug and laugh and cry for a few minutes as Cam is taking pictures at random... So sweet. Finally I can see enough to take a look at the rings and its his Nana's engagement and wedding band set, super special and important to the family as Kurtis's Opa passed away a few months after Kurtis moved in with me... I never met his Nana but they were the glue of the family! I'm honoured to wear their rings. 

That's the story! Sorry it was so long!


----------



## Naaxi

Awww!!!! SO sweet! And my friend totally had those kissing Nala and Simba stuffies. That is so ridiculously adorable hahaha! Aww. You guys are so romantic hahaha!

Happy Birthday to your puppy for yesterday by the way :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww thanks! Ya when we were doing the long distance thing we would always think up cutesy things, we called it 'scheming'! Always trying to one up each other. Yup our little pup is 6 years old I can't even believe it, she shares her birthday with Kurtis's brother, went went out for dinner to celebrate and the boys went to the hockey game and we went to see anchorman while we waited to pick them em, so hilarious!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya I meant to put in the 'after' info... So yes what he had text his mom when he got teary was 'can I ask Tal to marry me today?' And they literally got all that plan together in the time it took to drive there... While I got changed into my pjs patti showed Kurtis where the rings were hidden etc and of course the speeding etc was all due to nerves haha and I didn't know this but usually they have breakfast before presents and usually Cam hands them out but patti was so excited we skipped straight to presents and she was handing them out so quickly that we didn't even finish opening one and the next gift was waiting! Lol so happy I get to be 'officially' part of the family! Eeee! 

Oh jeez I keep forgetting parts! So I guess Kurtis had planned to propose the day we moved in to our new house but we were so exhausted and it just 'didn't feel right', but he just had this feeling like 'today is the day' when he woke up Christmas morning. What neither of us knew, which Cam told us at breakfast was that it was the exact same way he proposed to Patti, on Christmas morning, in their pjs with an empty shoe box! Isn't that nuts? Crazy coincidence!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol awww so sweet :) <3 You must be over the moon!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw that's so sweet!!! Bet you're really happy!! 
Getting married YAY!!! Join the married gals club :winkwink: Bet you can't wait to have this baby now so you can look for a nice wedding dress!! 

And it's funny you call his (I'm guessing) granddad Opa - that's what we call granddads in Holland. Grandma is Oma. So my parents are Opa & Oma to Lucas (&Logan) and Jay's parents are Nanny & Granddad. :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes Kurtis is half Dutch and German, van roijen's on his moms side! Funnily enough we had 'Dutch tomato soup' for dinner tonight, it's probably called something else in Dutch but its like tomato based with meatballs and beef chunks... Was quite yummy, it was my first time!


----------



## Eltjuh

Didn't realise there's a specific Dutch tomato soup :haha: 


So we're staying at my sister's house now, got here last night and staying until wednesday..... me and Jay are sleeping on a sofabed which is very small. I'm honestly not really bothered by the size of the bed, but it's so hard!!! As soon as I got in it last night I was like: oh no! This is gonna be a rough night - I get achey hips in our bed which has a memory foam mattress which is pretty soft, so I knew this was gonna be BAD for my hips!! 
My parents brought a travelcot from Holland (cause we don't have one) and we usually use an extra little mattress in the travelcot, but I decided yesterday when we left that Lucas might aswell sleep on his normal mattress with his own bedding, which would be too big to go in a travel cot. So I brought his normal mattress with us. And last night I put the little extra mattress that we use in the travelcot on top of the sofabed so it would be a bit softer - unfortunately it didn't help too much!! :( 
I've got a feeling I'm gonna have some rough nights until we get back home - can't wait!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Ick that sucks about the bed. Ours at home is fairly hard so soft beds mess with me, but lately if im on my side this one hurts my hips. Can't win lol. But hopefully you can get decent sleep still. You know you'll need it haha. What is happening at your sister's that you're over there? Just New Year's or..?

What does everyone have planned for New Year's Eve? Anything exciting? I'm just going to a house party, and going to try to put Rowan to sleep so I can have a couple drinks but we will see.


----------



## OurLilFlu

For New Years my friend who got married in September is having a sit down dinner party, cabin themed so cozy sweaters etc. I'm excited, sounds like she's busting out her new china etc and putting in a fancy meal!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww that sounds like such fun, Talia!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just for new years... I don't get to see her very often cause she lives about 125 miles away and we don't have a car. Trains are way too expensive! I could probably fly to Holland for cheaper than taking the train :winkwink: When we wanted to go over for my nephew being born the train would've cost us £99 for me and Jay and Lucas (Lucas is free) for a return. So we only really tend to go over when my parents are over (as ofcourse they drive over there anyway). So I only see her about as often as I see my parents. Might change once we have a car again - but Jay'll need a job first. Hopefully that happens soon!! :) 

Hope you girls have a nice new-years!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Man Ella it's so different here! In our province the two main cities are Edmonton and Calgary and they are about 180 miles apart and often people will drive down for a weekend... I've even known people to drive down to go to a specific burger joint hahah I wish there was an Edmonton-Calgary train though. It still is pretty pricey to fly... Driving is pretty much the only way to get around for cheaper in Canada, we used to drive to kelowna, where Kurtis lived a few times a year and that's about a 14 hr drive and it's only about halfway into our neighbouring province! It boggles my mind how small Europe is! Lol but glad you get to spend some quality time with your family for the new year! 

This is honestly the first year I don't wanna end because its been so good! I know 2014 will be great but wow I feel so lucky for the year I've had! Have fun tonight and ring it in with lots of love!


----------



## Eltjuh

I would drive over to my sister's every so often if we had a car.... but we can't afford a car at the moment so I can't! And like I said trains are too expensive, and also it took me 4.5 hours last time to get back (my brother and his wife drove us up here when my sister had her baby and then we took the train back, cause you CAN get cheap tickets if you buy them plenty in advance - but you HAVE to take the train that you booked, rather than just any old train, that's only if you book it in advance though to get cheaper tickets). We left my sister's place at 7pm and didn't get back home until 11.30pm and that was pretty exhausting having to change a few times, dragging a 2 year old around and waiting at a cold station for half an hour for the train I needed.... it wasn't something I'd do again in a hurry :haha:

But yeah, flying to Holland to see my parents, can be pretty cheap maybe like £25 each way for an adult (unfortunately Lucas has to pay full price now aswell, cause he's over 2 years old) so if all 3 of us would go it would probably be about the same amount as the train to my sister's :haha: Or a bit more probably. Also depending on when you book it and who you're flying with.

We were talking about it yesterday with my parents, how in America and Canada sometimes people go out for dinner like 2 hrs drive away..... you're like: why would you drive that far??? Just for dinner... haha Most people in the UK would say it's far if you drive 30-45 minutes to go out for dinner - In Holland it would take you about 3-4 hrs to drive from one end of the country to the other - in England it would be a lot longer, at least 10 to drive from Scotland down to the south coast of England. But it's a lot different from America and Canada. We had a holiday in both countries before, where we drove from new york all the way across America, via Canada (Niagara Falls & Edmonton & Banff aswell) then down through Yellowstone Park, Bryce Canyon, Las Vegas, San Fransisco and then back through like Denver and some other places back to Philadelphia .... that took us 7 weeks!! (that was with stops ofcourse and seeing a lot of sights etc.) but it would take you a long time anyway to drive from one side of the country to the other.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah ya it's just crazy because its normal to even commute to work about 30-45 mins both ways! It's just life here! Most of my family lives within an hour drive so dinner drives arent as bad. And ya I think Kurtis said that holland basically fits between here and just a bit further than Calgary (lethbridge).. How can that be a country?! And its not even one of the smallest! 
Sometimes it's cheaper to fly out of Calgary because its a better connecting airport so I've driven down to catch a plane. I love the expanse of our country, that road trip would have been gruelling though... Lots of sights to see though! My favorite is the mountains, ha even that, to go skiing, it's a 3 hr drive, not unheard of to do a day trip to jasper or banff, you just have to leave at 5 or 6 am!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah long drives aren't unheard of here... my buddy wanted to do a quadding day trip in Waipress, I probably spelled it wrong... but anyways, it is about a 5/6 hour drive there. Derek and I don't usually do day trips like that now but we've gone to Calgary which is about a three hour trip just to go to their zoo and we will probably do that this summer again.

So looks like I may have O'ed. Got two donations on time at least :) And my old due date will be 12/13dpo depending on when ff says I O'ed, but I think I felt it last night. Am going to see about another donation today but may be busy. But yes I think I will hold off testing until AF or old due date on the 12th as I rarely make it to 12 or 13dpo so would almost definitely be pregnant.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay for some good timing and hope you can get a special New Years donation! Hopefully you get your bfp to commemorate your due date, that would be perfect! At least you know you have a shot, nothing to mess up the donations! My fingers are crossed super tight for you... 
I'm so wiped out today... I wanted to get a bunch of stuff done but I barely did anything!


----------



## Naaxi

Today im pretty blah too as far as housework goes... did a mountain of dishes and folding yesterday and opened all Rowan's toys and organized his room a bit (cant do that fully until Derek's son moves out and his daughter goes to the basement so I can make her room either in to a nursery or, more likely, a big boy room for Rowan. But I need the space either way).But anyways it was a lot to do so I am dragging my feet today but I have to make a pull apart bread for the party and tacos for dinner. So I'm waiting for the dough to rise and snuggling with Rowan lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Looking good Caitlyn!! Really hope you can get a bfp on your old duedate! That would be so awesome!! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Not a lot going on here - we woke Lucas up last night just before 12 so he could see the fireworks. I think he loved being up in the middle of the night :haha: After that we put him in bed with me and Jay slept in his bed instead cause, as I mentioned before, the sofabed is pretty small and Jay said I needed more space - which I'm guessing means I take up too much space and he wanted more! :haha: He was gonna sleep on the floor but I was like, why don't you just swap with Lucas??! Me and Lucas didn't wake up until 9.30 this morning, which was nice after going to bed late (no idea what time!) Jay is still asleep (it's 11.20 now).
Going back home today!


----------



## Eltjuh

I see FF gave you your crosshairs Caitlyn!! YAY!! Are you still gonna be using progesterone cream??? 


I am so excited right now! Just ordered some wall stickers online for Logan's room! I was gonna order different ones, but they were out of stock and then totally disappeared from the website! So I emailed the company to check if they'd get them back again, but then I started browsing the internet for different wall stickers and found some way better ones! I ordered them straight away.... There's this one: https://www.eachbuyer.com/monkey-tr...ll-sticker-decal-paper-removable-p181029.html

and this one:
https://www.eachbuyer.com/monkey-tr...ll-sticker-decal-paper-removable-p181042.html

The one that has the little sign that says 'forest' on it - Jay reckons he can change that so it says Logan! (don't ask me how, but he thinks he can!) They're so cute!! I can't wait for them to get delivered and to put them on the walls!!! :happydance:

Oh! And it only cost £9.66 for both of them together!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Awww those are so cute!! That is awesome. Aww, so exciting. I am ready to see baby pics already heehee :) But those will be so soon! That's exciting.

I am not using the progesterone this month, and am not spotting... but my temperatures are so low, it is odd. Sigh. I was hoping that I would be knocked up this time around but it isn't looking that way lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Me too! I'm ready to see pictures aswell! :winkwink: Only 2 months to go!! 

How are you doing Caitlyn??


----------



## Naaxi

Bored of this never ending wait lol. I'm not used to it... after switching from frozen sperm to my current donor, it was the first month trying for Rowan... and the third for the mc. Frozen we tried three times. So it being 11 months soon is frustrating.

But anyways.. How are you? Excited?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'll bet! It took me a lot longer this time aswell, as Lucas was a first try and the mc was an accident and then it took till the month after the mc was due to get pregnant again! Though as you know we couldn't try properly for the first couple of months cause of Jay's meds. So I know what it's like for it to take ages!! :hugs: (well, ages to me anyway) Really hope it happens soon for you!! Must be really frustrating to have things stand in your way to get the timing right (like donor going away etc). :hugs: 

Yes, I'm excited, can't wait for him to be born now - only 2 months! Gonna start sorting some of the stuff out in the nursery tomorrow. And probably start washing his clothes soon-ish, possibly start packing some bits for hospital. Bought our first pack of nappies for him today aswell!!
And we're starting Lucas' potty training tomorrow - properly this time!! Hope he gets it quickly so we can get him out of the nappies!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, I've been keeping up just feeling like I don't have anything to say! Been working flu like mad, it's pandemonium! Lol I can't believe how the time is ticking! It's gonna be hella cold this weekend so I think we're gonna build all the nursery furniture. I got the curtains up a while ago and like you Ella I picked up some animal print border sticker things! I really like the look so far! I also ordered some lion king character ones on ebay that arrived just after Christmas! Can't wait to put them up! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Eltjuh

We started potty training Lucas today..... had 4 accidents already.... It was going so well before, now he just seems to wanna pee in other places :S Wish we kept it up last time and did it properly. 
It's so hard to know what to do..... feel like giving it up for another week or so, but then again it's only day 1, but we've not had 1 wee in the potty!!

Bought a new screen for my phone on ebay - got it this morning, which was really quick and it works.... but they covered up the LG logo (which can come off) but it's not actually a genuine LG screen.... the menu button is different and we noticed now that it's got lines over the screen and that wasn't like that before - they only show up if the screen is off so it can't be the lcd screen underneath it. Not happy that they sold us a fake, so I reported it!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies! I'm sure your all used to me just popping in by now.
Congratulations on your engagement talia!!!! 
I can't believe you ladies are getting so close!! It's very exciting!

Caitlyn, I'm sorry your getting frustrated with the whole ttc thing. It must be really annoying having to go through the donor. I'm not sure id be as patient. 

In other news, I'm now 2nd tri!! I've had my 12w scan and am just waiting for results from the NT part. Any guesses on the gender???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Sorry for the 2 posts. I'm not sure how to add multiple photos on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks!! Congrats on your scan! I'm thinking boy but that's not based on anything lol any way you're leaning?


----------



## Naaxi

Aww both of you are getting the nurseries ready &#9825; That was my favourite. So exciting.

Sorry about the phone screen, Ella, that has got to be frustrating. But yay for potty training. Rowan is kind of potty training right now. He's doing well with peed and about 50% of poops, although they usually come as a surprise as he is peeing lol. 

Kristy, aww! Yay. And I am going to say boy as well, no particular reason why. Happy 2nd tri, though! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah doing the nursery definitely makes things feel much more real! Got the moses basket at the end of our bed at the moment (it'll be on my side when he's born but it's in the way if I put it there now). I'm gonna wash the covers for it and if they don't come out clean (they are discoloured, not sure whether that's dirty or just discoloured by the sun or something) I'm gonna try and make some new covers myself.

Lucas only had 1 accident today, though he only did 1 pee on the potty aswell. Mainly cause he had a nap so he wore a nappy then and it was quite a long nap (about 3hrs) Tried getting him to pee on the potty again before he went to bed, but he didn't do anything eventhough he sat on the potty for quite a while, so he must not have needed to do one - or he was holding it!
Hopefully now he's done 1 on the potty again he'll be able to do some more tomorrow and get better within the next few days! Really hope it won't take too long before he's potty trained! 

How are you doing Caitlyn?? Feeling hopeful??


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! your chart is looking good!!! :thumbup: :happydance: FX!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmm doesn't that technically make your chart triphasic? Fingers crossed!! 

We only got the crib built cuz the boxes for the change table etc are too heavy and in the basement. You'll have to check out the hilarious picture I put on FB!! 
Had a hormonal crying fit at supper time, just stressed about trying to get a mortgage in feb and not having much more time on my normal wages :S


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thanks for you input ladies. When I first found out I felt girl but these last 2 weeks I'm leaning more boy even though DH (and everyone else) say girl.


----------



## Eltjuh

I saw the picture on FB Talia! :) It's a really nice crib!! 
And noticed the border you put up aswell! :thumbup:

Kristy, when I had my 12 wk scan I tried the 'nub-theory' - mine looked like it was gonna be a girl, going by that..... but it's a boy!!! I used to think maybe there was something to that theory, but I don't trust it anymore :haha:
Hubby said it was gonna be a girl aswell (he did the same with Lucas, though we both did with Lucas) but I kept saying it was gonna be a boy and I was right (I always am :winkwink:) But I'm feeling boy for you aswell, don't know why, just do! 

Feeling girl for Talia though......Can't wait to find out!! I can't remember, did you get the sonographer to write it down for you???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I like that border on one of the other walls I have wall decals of simba pumbaa and timon from the lion king! Lookin so cute! 
And yes I still have the envelope in my purse... Haven't put it to good use yet! 
And btw the further I'm getting along the more ppl are switching to boy... I'm even starting to be convinced, I have no clue


----------



## Naaxi

I also saw you crib on fbook Talia, so nice :) I am glad I got mine second hand (and for free) as he never used it, but converter cribs are always smart :) And I am sticking with girl for you, Talia :D Soooooo? When would you like to do pics? :happydance:

I have no clue what to think anymore about my temp. Yesterday I was like nope, it's over, AF is on her way... But now I just don't know. No real symptoms. Guess we will see haha :)

Ella, sounds like Lucas is doing well with potty training (from your status on fbook):D That's awesome!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw I didn't even see your temp yesterday..... It is kinda odd it shot straight back up today.... Fingers crossed yesterday was a fluke or something!! :hugs: Really hope this is your month!!!! 

Lucas is doing pretty well with his potty training! He had 1 accident (so far) today.... On top of the worktop in the kitchen :rofl: Of all places!!!! :dohh: He dragged a chair into the kitchen, then climbed on the top, cause he thought he was gonna help Jay unload the dishwasher and put stuff away, and peed!!! :dohh: But other than that he did really well so far! Even once where he sat on Jay's lap, he started wriggling (trying to get off I guess) and Jay dragged him back, cause he thought he was just wriggling (like he tends to do sometimes) and he peed a little but then stopped! Jay put him on the floor, he went to the potty and peed in that instead!! It's so nice to see him do so well!! 
It's only technically day 3 aswell and he hasn't had a nap so not worn a nappy at all since he got up this morning!! :happydance: Hopefully he keeps it up and will be totally dry (during the day) within a couple of days!!


----------



## Naaxi

That is exciting  We've not been home the past few days so have needed to put a diaper on so when he has it on he is 50/50 by in underwear he is pretty good! He hates feeling wet in them. Today we are stay in home cause he seems to not be feeling great, so will be in underwear today. Fingers crossed


----------



## Eltjuh

Look how many stickers Lucas has!! (the first 11 - above the black line) were old ones from when we just did it every now and then) The rest have all been done since sunday! He's doing so well!! Fingers crossed he keeps it up!

It's really good Rowan is already pretty good in underwear though! Lucas has really only been ready for potty training for about 2 months I think!
 



Attached Files:







20140107_185231.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's exciting for potty training! It'll be nice if he's pretty sorted out with pees by the time baby arrives, it'll help I'm sure! 

And yes pictures! Our anniversary is actually on the 21st so I have to get a date don't I? I forget when you said you were available... We do have a group midwife appt that day so that evening might be ideal... Otherwise a weekend day, not the 19th though lol too much to do so little time!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol well ideally a few hours before sunset is best (or an hour after sunrise by who wants to get up that early) and Sundays are the days Derek has off and can watch Rowan/ drive me and all my equipment.

And Ella, that's awesome! Yay Lucas


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah that's the plan, that he'll be out of nappies by the time Logan arrives, at least during the day! That way we'll just be swapping one set of nappies for the other and still basically paying the same amount :) Instead of having to buy nappies for both of them!!


----------



## Naaxi

Good plan :) That is when my mum trained my brother, when she was pregnant with me. Probably same age gap... pretty close anyways.

So what's up, ladies? 

One of the ladies I added on fbook from my old January babies thread just had her little boy, so tiny... you forget quickly just how tiny they were. But sure makes me glad I have plans Sunday, lol.


----------



## Naaxi

*Chirp chirp chirp*

What are you ladies up to? I am folding mount laundry lol.


----------



## Naaxi

*Bounces ball against a wall while whistling*


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw sorry to leave you hanging Caitlyn!! I was just going to bed last night when I read your post..... and didn't really have much to say! 

Not been upto a lot lately.... Just the normal laundry, ironing, tidying up and potty training! haha Still going well... he had 1 accident again yesterday, but we reckon that's cause he went to the doctor's with Jay and when he got home Jay took Lucas' nappy off and Lucas probably forgot that he wasn't wearing one - he did go straight to the potty after he peed on the floor though! So that's good! I have NO idea how or when we're supposed to move onto wearing pants and clothes again (he runs around half naked at the moment) and how and when to move onto potty training during the night! Need to do some research I think!!

Wonder what your temp is gonna do today Caitlyn!! Still looking like you have a chance! FX!!


----------



## Naaxi

Rowan is at the same point, no pants on, just a shirt and underwear. .. no accidents yesterday! But I think they are ready for night training when their diapers are dryish in the morning. No idea when to put pants on him though... when he gets the hang of it for a while I'd assume. And then there are car rides and outings that I am not sure when to switch him...


----------



## Eltjuh

I know... We're gonna have to stay in for a while I think!! 
We started off really well today and were hoping to have no accidents, but he went upstairs and then when Jay went up there was a wet patch on the stairs! Little gutted, but still doing well considering we only just started really!!

I see your temp is the same today..... bummer! But all is not lost yet! :hugs: Are you just gonna wait and see what happens??


----------



## Naaxi

I wish I had been temping with Rowan... going off the miscarriage though I am still in good shape... will attach images in a few mins. Not sure how I feel. AF generally comes by now, but it is possible my LP is lengthening. I have a girl's night out tomorrow night so I am probably going to test tomorrow am just to make sure I can drink :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-01-09-12-38-01.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Naaxi

Do either of you ladies still have your charts feom your month you conceived?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! Busy with crazy flu today again. And yes I think Ido have my chart... Mine was so different than my others... Ill post it


----------



## OurLilFlu

There we go! Sounds like potty training on both fronts is going well ish but there are lots of steps to truly graduating from diapers eh?! All the best for sure!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks for looking that up for me, Talia! I am excited to test in the am as I am not spotting as I usually do the day before AF. But I spotted when I implanted with Rowan so not sure hahaha. Oh man... imagine if I were to have a normal spot-less pregnancy?! That would sure be different... :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Here's the link to mine:
My Ovulation Chart

I'll be stalking this thread for morning time in Canada then :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

Here's my 12, 22 & 32 week pic comparison :) Maximum of 10 weeks to go now! YAY!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12,22,32 wks.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

Crazy!! Ya I'm excited to see what your chart does and test does! No spotting is a good thing in my eyes!! 
Nice pics Ella! It's so weird I don't even remember my pre preg body it seems lol being huge is the new normal! I should take a pic today too I suppose


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I know what you mean, I'm like that... It seems like I'm normal now... then looking at the picture of me at 12 weeks I'm like, wow I didn't know I was that 'slim' :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

:) wont let me attach edit so here is the direct link: 
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/par-amour/b and b/PicsArt_1389369621766.jpg
 



Attached Files:







20140110_085906.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eltjuh

WARNING!! Smiley overload!! 

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :thumbup: :wohoo: 

So awesome!!! I can't stop smiling for you!! There's your rainbow! Right in time for your old duedate aswell!!


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks :D Send positive vibes for a sticky bean :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

What?!?! I get a text to check your chart and I see a possy test!!!! What a wonderful surprise!! Yay congrats!!!!!!! And no spotting I imagine! This is it Caitlyn!!! So pumped for you! I think we all had a feeling that this was a different cycle for you!! Eeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Best news to get leaving work to go to my appt! Go team 4dpo!


----------



## Naaxi

Yep! It is official, everyone who has been on this thread is knocked up... what a good luck thread haha!


----------



## Eltjuh

Did you tell Derek in the end??? Hope you had a good night out! Even if you weren't allowed to drink, but I'm sure you're happy to give that up after trying for such a long time!! 


You girls said you wanted to get me something for when the baby is born right??? I spotted this outfit, someone posted it as their baby's 'coming home' outfit and I LOVE it!! She lives in America though, so I figured maybe the 2 of you could get it for me - if you spot it somewhere or know where it's from..... 
I asked her where she bought it but she hasn't replied (yet) Might message her....
 



Attached Files:







ryker.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww it's adorable, I think it looks like something Carter's would have! I don't think I've seen it before specifically but I know they do carry cute stuff that's really similar!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww that is fricken adorable!!! I will keep my eyes peeled for it. Let us know where she says it is from! 

So my night was interesting to say the least... we got there at 9 as we were told to come early to enter the Pink tickets draw, and it was dead (obviously) but the place had barely opened and there was no toilet paper in 2/4 stalls and the other two were disgusting, literally covered in shit. The food was outrageously priced (10$ for a poutine was the cheapest item) and we were starving so ended up leaving... went and got McDonald's, then went to my friend's place and played Disney Scene It which was alright :) Got home around 1 and Rowan was still awake lol. Bad Derek. Haha. Anyways... kinda glad it went that way. We had lots of laughs and I was queasy all night anyways.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Where did you go? Sounds like a crappy establishment but I'm glad you had fun afterwards and I hope Rowan slept in for you!! 

And YAY ticker!! Love it!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I was just playing with it, you must have come on just on time Talia lol.

But we went to YEG Dance Club... oh I forgot to mention, there was a good 10 minutes of no music whatsoever. It was weird. And no one did anything about it lol. I get they were just opening but seriously... get your shit together before you open the doors! (Excuse the language)


----------



## Eltjuh

I agree! Especially with the toilets! Come on, they have got to be clean and have toilet paper! Especially at the start of the night!! 

And YAY ticker!!! So cool!!


----------



## Naaxi

Let's hope the ticker sticks around this time lol :) But I have more faith in it... haven't spotted at all, which is definitely new for me haha. Puts my mind at ease. And definitely queasy. And so it begins. Hahaha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I love it! No spotting, early symptoms! All good stuff all good stuff!! So flipping pumped for you!


----------



## Naaxi

Heehee &#9825; I am like... over the moon. Can't even process. 

Oh yeah!! I forgot the worst part about the club... my glass (of pop) had someone else's lipstick on it! Didn't realize at first as I was drinking from the straw but ewwww. Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh my! That is disgusting! I would've complained!! Hope you did!

And I'm the same - soooo happy for you! Couldn't believe it when I saw your test!!! 
To be honest I wasn't TOO optimistic about your chart... but I find you can't always tell a lot from a chart (other than O).... I looked at so many different pregnancy charts when we were ttc to compare, but there are SO many different ones! You really can't tell sometimes! 
Like one of my charts went up really high (for me) and I wasn't pregnant. 
But YAY!!! :happydance: Really happy for you! And I kept saying to Jay: that's so cool!! ahw yay!! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

I did complain. In a nice way, anyways. The bartender was totally grossed out as well and apologetic. One of the bar tenders I kind of wanted to I.D. hahaha! Oh man. You know you're getting old when... haha! But he seriously looked 12.

So I have a head cold. Let's all pity Cait (and Rowan).

So glad I'm knocked up as today is my due date... but now I look at it differently, which is a relief. This baby wouldn't have been if I had had the other, and I bet I won't have had it any other way when they are born :) So no crying for me today :) Positive vibes only lol. Of course it is sad and always will be, and I won't forget them... but just look at it a different way :)


ANYWAYS... Photoshoot in a few hours! Yay!! And then plans with the bestie &#9825; What are you guys up to?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, being pregnant makes it hurt just a little less doesn't it?? I mean, it's still not nice and it's sad... but you're right, you wouldn't have had THIS baby if you had the other one. So being pregnant makes it just a little easier! :hugs:

I felt horrible when I woke up today, my throat was still sore and I was still in that mood where you don't wanna do anything, but you're bored at the same time... been like that the past 2 or 3 days!! 
Went to the shop to get something for lunch though and the fresh air helped a little - even though the shop is literally across the road! (bad for your bank account btw! :winkwink:)
Played some Super Mario U with Jay after he decided to get out of his bad mood (same as mine and tired!)... we're a good pair :winkwink: haha!
Just put some dinner on.

Have fun at your shoot!! :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's a really good perspective to have, each one if perfectly unique and you will be even more over the moon when they are here! I'm so glad this was the cycle for you, gives you something positive in a sad time. Meant to be for sure!


----------



## Naaxi

:happydance: First hcg test tomorrow (won't be able to get bloods until like 7pm though). But I have bootcamp to occupy me anyways. :) guess I should tell my trainer...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Have you told Derek yet?! Lol and yes keep up on your bootcAmp if you can! My spd / hips were so terrible last night :( and gas and back pains to boot... Kurtis and his mom had to ask if I was in labour cuz I was just swaying and trying to move every which way to try to make the pain go away... Ugh! I think this weekend I hit the 'oh man I could still have two months of feeling like this?' stage? I hope today is better! 

Eeeekkkkk hcg! Caitlyn you're pregnant! Isn't that just awesome! I remind myself every so often and it makes me so happy for you! Ignore my whining! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I remember having that feel once or twice, Talia. Usually while hugging a toilet as my ms stayed until the bitter end haha. But overall I enjoyed being pregnant &#9825; cant wait to start showing again. 

Alright, so no bootcamp for me this week as Rowan is so sick he coughed so hard at 5AM that he threw up all over the place (read: my bed). Normally, as it is mainly just a snort nose and phlegm I would ask if the sitters are okay with that... however these particular ones have a son who is handicapped and most illnesses that are nothing to a normal child ad life threatening to him. SO no bootcamp all this week, lol! But that means I get to do bloods earlier than 7


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya good plan, don't wanna be spreading those germies and a win to get your bloods earlier! Yes! Can't wait to hear what they are? Have you tested anymore just for fun?


----------



## Naaxi

Nah I'm too broke haha. But I really want to! I wanna pee on things! Hahaha. And I forgot to mention, I did tell Derek in the end. To no real reaction... as he was fighting with his eldest son about needing to go get him in Cold Lake. Anyways... lol

So. I am starfing. But Rowan needs me to cuddle with him. Maybe I can sneak away cause he is napping now... and I am soooo hungry. Lol. But what to eat... hmm...

How's your morning? 

When is your mat leave, Talia?


----------



## OurLilFlu

What a butthead! Ya I remember those hungry days! I'm currently not friends with food, I'm seriously contemplating a liquid diet lol my digestive system is not cooperating, between the horrid gas pains and the constant flip between constipation and diarrhea... So like first tri but way worse! 
I told the royal Alex my last day would be feb 7 but my manager didn't reply at all... I should probably tell my flu manager the same but it looks like if we're actually out of vaccine all my January shifts will be cancelled anyways...


----------



## Naaxi

Oh wow. Okay :) Well let me know :) We've got to go out and get Ella's gifts ;)

Aaand I cracked and bought another frer... this was well before 3mins was up and I think it is easy to see the progression from Friday :D :happydance: The second pic is about half hour later when I had a chance to talk another pic haha :D
 



Attached Files:







20140113_145241.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









20140113_153604.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha peer pressure!! And yes obvious progression! Nice lines m'lady!


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!! :happydance: Great lines!! 
Did you get your bloods done yet?? When will you get the results??

We've got our hospital tour tomorrow night! Got Jay's little sister staying with us tonight and she's gonna look after Lucas tomorrow night! 

Potty training is still going well - no pee accidents today, though he did poo on the floor! YES! That's right!! He just stood there then I heard something fall on the floor, looked and there was poo on the floor! He freaked out a bit again and then dropped another little bit on the floor :haha: OMG, the joys of potty training! :rofl: 
Hoping he'll get the hang of it soon! Though he's doing very well with the pees! Hoping to try pants on him next week! - he's even getting so used to peeing on the potty that he forgets about putting a sticker on his chart after having a pee, so I guess that's a good sign!! 


And please don't go all out on my gifts! I wasn't even expecting you guys to get me anything, so please don't spend too much! I'm gonna try and get Talia something though, and you too ofcourse Caitlyn, but we'll do that when you are due (but I already told you that!)

Ok bedtime for me! Night night ladies!!


----------



## Naaxi

Just got my bloods done now and I have another draw on Thursday so will try to go first thing, and hopefully they call back quickly. But I am pretty happy now and may tell my mum earlier than planned, as I won't have the results before they leave Thursday anyways so might as well let her know soon... :) I suck at keeping secrets. 

And haha about the floor poo! Rowan has done that a few times hehe. Such fun, eh?


----------



## Naaxi

Ick. We were in emerg from 8-1:30am yesterday as Rowan is having troubles peeing. No real answers either...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that sucks! esp having to wait with a toddler...Not a UTI? When do you figure you'll get your results?


----------



## Naaxi

Got the results last night... not a uti... they think his hole is too small... by I dont see how that would cause pain.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmm so what do they wanna do now? Just monitor or consult for surgery? Poor kiddo... Any call with you betas?


----------



## Naaxi

They were going to consult with a urologist and get back to me this morning on what they think is the best course... no call yet.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw poor Rowan!!! Hope you can get it sorted soon!! 
If his hole is too small surely that would've caused problems before?? Maybe something with his kidneys?? (can kids get kidneystones??)
Hope he feels better soon!! 


We just got back from our hospital tour! Was nice to see where we'll have our baby!! :) Pretty similar to our old hospital though! I guess they're all similar  

Only bad thing was, we took the bus there and were gonna take it back aswell.... as we got out the hospital a bus turned up, but we had to go 2 minutes down the road to pick up a baby carrier I bought from someone on fb. So we thought we'd take the next bus. Got to the bus stop, sat down for a bit and then Jay spotted the sign that said next bus: 51 minutes!!!!!! :dohh:
So we were like, we might aswell walk home!! 
3 miles later we're home..... but I'm in pain!!! Baby was hurting me whilst walking, just really uncomfi. My belly hurt when we got home, even sitting down. But just now I got some shooting pains in my cervix and getting some period like cramps in my back.... Can you feel BHs in your back??? :shrug: Not sure I ever felt them with Lucas!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh sounds like you over did it... For me my BH just tighten up my belly... But I've also gotten bouts of back pain and shooting pains to the crotch lol I wouldn't worry about it but it sure is not fun!


----------



## Eltjuh

Still keep getting the odd cramps in my back.... And pains in my cervix.... 
Think I may go upstairs and lay down in bed... probably watch something on my laptop and then go to sleep! It's probably just braxton hicks or something..... 
I WAS gonna go downtown tomorrow aswell (walk there, and back) but I'm not so sure that's a good idea now! Probably better off staying at home or taking the bus....


----------



## Naaxi

Ouch! Hope you didn't over work yourself... I wonder... Rowan used to like to kick me in the cervix and kidneys... possible bub flipped and is just kicking your cervix and kidneys?


----------



## Eltjuh

Not sure what it was.... seems alright now though.... Apart from my legs - they are SO sore!!! My calves feel as if there's way too much blood in them, pressure from the inside out! And my knees are hurting. Definitely not doing that walk again in a hurry.....

So I just got up..... Got woken up the usual way of Lucas running into our bedroom..... But as he came running into the room he TOTALLY freaked Jay out!! He was screaming!!!! (and sounded like a girl) Apparently he was having a weird dream. Poor Lucas started crying!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Was it Lucas or Jay who screamed and had the weird dream? Either way that sucks. Im off to bed myself... almost one am and phone is pretty much dead. I had long nap earlier but really could have hone to bed an hour ago haha. Silly me.


----------



## Eltjuh

Jay!! He tends to get startled quickly anyway when he sleeps and suddenly gets woken up. But he's on heart medication at the moment for his headaches (which seems to be helping! - slows his heart rate down, which causes less pressure in his head) and they can give you weird dreams apparently - not sure how that works haha. Anyway Jay totally freaked out! And made Lucas cry!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awww poor boys! I could definitely see that happening if you're having a crazy dream already! Must of scared the pee out of you waking up to that! Hope your legs feel better today!


----------



## Naaxi

Awwww poor Lucas. And poor you, probably nearly gave you a hear attack lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

No I had already woken up... I thought it was quite funny though in the end, cause of Jay's girly scream! hahaha.... 

My legs are feeling better now. Feel pretty much normal :) As far as hat's possible  

Jay picked up some paint for the nursery so we can paint the walls and then put the wallstickers up when it's dry!! Can't wait!!! 

And we're having one of our favourite dinners tonight! Home made chicken pie (or chicken cake as Lucas called it :winkwink:) Basically just bits of chicken fillet cooked, with peppers, courgette, onion and mushrooms with some cream cheese in pastry - cooked in the oven for about 30 minutes or so! YUMYUM!!! 



How are you girls doing?? I'm excited to find out your Beta's Caitlyn!! How is Rowan btw??? 
And how are you doing Talia? Getting excited to go on maternity leave? Have you got your hospital bag ready yet?? And how's your house coming along?? Or is that all sorted and are you all settled in already??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I want betas! What's taking so long?! Lol 

I work at the hospital tonight, boo I wish I was off work now lol I still have a ways to go. It's for the best to pack in as many shifts as I can now but man I just don't wanna do anything!! I haven't gotten bags packed or anything, my shower is this weekend so I think after that ill force myself to sit down and make a big list. We only stay at the birth centre for about 4 hrs so it shouldn't be too crazy! House is pretty much good, got a lot done on the weekend still random boxes here and there but it's all stuff that we don't use anyways, I'm sure ill be searching for things forever though lol


----------



## Naaxi

I am confused. .. you only stay at the birhing centre for four hours after baby is born you mean? Cause what if you labour for 24 hours?

And the betas are taking so long because they are waiting for tomorrow's draw lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't forget to keep in mind you might have to stay longer.... or labour might take longer than you think...... Also, bring more than 1 or 2 outfits for baby. Lucas was late and threw up so much mucus, so this time I'm making sure I bring quite a few changes of clothes with me - rather have too much than too little. Especially since it won't be too easy for Jay to go home and pick something up, whereas with Lucas we lived a 5 minute walk away from hospital.
Also you never know how big the baby is gonna be so some things might not fit.... 

I'm hoping to only stay for about 4 hrs aswell after having the baby but with Lucas it took longer, he was born at 7.38pm and I didn't get to the post natal ward until about 10pm, so then they kept us in over night cause they need to get checked over by the pediatrician which they didn't do until the afternoon the next day!!! :dohh: They were very slow in that hospital though. But I can't imagine going home in the middle of the night after giving birth... So if I give birth late in the evening or in the night then I'll probably stay till the morning, then get baby checked out and ready to go! Can't wait!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I meant after the birth they send you home 4 hours after and then they do a home visit the next day... And you're both absolutely right, ill def bring more for baby than me! It's starting to sink in that's for sure!


----------



## Naaxi

I am so excited for you ladies!!! Baby time is so soon! Eeek! And I had Rowan at 10:11am and wasn't released until the next day after 1pm. I had so many stitches and had bleeding and swelling issues though, and Rowan pooped before birth, so they were keeping an eye on us. I hope to leave quicker this time. (!!! Guys, I'm pregnant! Hahaha)


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah, my hospital was slow.... but I also had to stay a little longer cause Lucas wasn't feeding properly - cause he was just tired.... Can't be easy on a little baby getting squeezed by their home for 3 days and then getting pushed out! :haha: He just slept most of the night the first night and then the next day aswell. They made me express by hand and they sucked it up with a little syringe and sprayed it into his mouth.... Until they had SEEN me feed him they wouldn't let us go. We didn't get home till about 9pm the next night (so about 26hrs after he was born!)

Really hoping this one is a bit quicker! They said at the hospital yesterday that they recommend most people stay for a night so they can get comfortable with reading baby's cues etc. But I'm like: it's my 2nd baby, I'm sure I'll be alright... I'd rather be at home, where I'll be able to have Jay with me aswell to help! He IS allowed to stay at the hospital 24hrs if he wants to, but they said most husbands tend to go home for a few hours at least so they can sleep in their own bed. The ward was pretty small, there were 6 beds in the one we looked at and there was a chair next to the bed, but that BARELY fit next to it! So what happens when you need to go to the toilet in the middle of the night.... haha

Things still going well Caitlyn?? And you didn't answer (I think, unless I missed it) - how's Rowan doing???


----------



## Naaxi

He is okay. Reluctant to pee, by still does go on the potty so that's good... but has only gone three times today... complains that his back is sore.. has an appointment tomorrow morning with a urologist. Hopefully we can figure things out. He also still has the cold... and seems a bit constipated. Poor fella.


----------



## Naaxi

Appleseed! Woo! Kay going to bed, need to get up early. How are you ladies? Show me more pictures of baby stuffs!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I will take some more baby stuff pictures when we've finished the nursery :) 
Jay was gonna paint straight away when he got home yesterday, but he couldn't be bothered cause he'd been out all day! Then he decided to start doing it anyway after relaxing for a bit, but the roller needed washing out again first and obviously drying aswell then. He says he's gonna do it today.... 

Got some possibly good news though.... the people that are supposed to help him look for work (from the government that also pay us our benefits) told him to sign up with an agency and so he did. They have a contract with the council we live in. So he's now gone out to an 'induction day' and can possibly start some work on monday!! (no interview needed, as it's through the agency). And it could be a 12 week contract. And if they like him enough they can give him a permanent contract. So fingers crossed! Even if it's just for 12 weeks, it'll really help us out with money, as it would be 48 hrs a week for minimum wage and on top of that we'll still get some benefits to top us up and so we should have a bit more money than we do now!! :happydance: 
And even if it wasn't for the money it would be really good for Jay to get back to work, cause he is NOT the type of person that's happy to just sit around at home. And I don't think it's doing me much good either.... not that I want him out the house, but it'll probably motivate me to do more stuff.
Either way, it's good!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! That sounds like a fab opportunity and who doesn't need a bit of extra money ESP with baby on the way! Good for you guys!!


----------



## Eltjuh

We definitely need extra money. Can barely make ends meet at the moment. Luckily baby isn't gonna cost too much, considering I'll be breastfeeding. Only thing we'll need for the first 6 months is nappies (as we've got all Lucas' clothes) and with Lucas potty training we are basically just swapping sizes instead of buying more nappies! Also, once baby is born we'll get an extra £40/£50 a month. So baby is not gonna be a problem. If we would have to buy everything again for this baby I definitely wouldn't have gotten pregnant!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay! That's awesome, Ella! A bit of extra money never hurt anyone haha! Yay :happydance:

On a side note, as some on who worked mixing house paint and talking to contract painters all day... don't wash the brushes or rollers if you are using the same colour again within about four days, instead cover them with plastic wrap or even a plastic bag or tin foil. No unneccesary washing :)


----------



## Eltjuh

We hadn't used the roller for a while, not since we did Lucas' room and the other rooms. Which was in September/October I think! haha But thanks for the tip though! I'll tell hubby :) 
Looks like we might only need one coat of paint, so when it's dry we can stick the stickers on!! Apart from the one that is like a sign which says Forest on it atm, cause Jay is gonna make that into saying Logan :)


----------



## Naaxi

Im excited to see that one finished! The sign that says Logan, that is!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a while and what a nice surprise to come back to! Congratulations Caitlyn!!!!!! That's awesome news!!!! 

Wow, I can't believe how fast time is going and that you ladies are almost ready to "pop"! I can't wait to start buying things and putting a nursery together (have to clear out my craft stuff and re-arrange the house first)


----------



## Naaxi

Hey Kristy! Thank you! It is still kind of surreal to me haha! How are you feeling nowadays? 

So got my last beta today, ladies... waiting for the results! FX! Actually it was funny... my doctor called me today and I got all excited by she just called to tell me Rowan's throat swab grew strep... poor baby! Can't believe he got strep! I think Erika had it a few weeks ago. (Derek's daughter)


----------



## Eltjuh

Here's the pics of our nursery!!

The one branch above the changing unit is still gonna have the sign with his name hanging down from it. But we can't put it up until closer to the time he'll be born, cause the name is still a secret.... 
And tree is gonna have some sort of green hill or something like that underneath it, as it was really low if we would've put it right at the bottom.

Excuse the mess though, I've still gotta sort the rest of the room out.... 



On another note.... hubby got a call last night to ask if he could start work today, so he got up at 5am this morning and went to work!! (first time in over a year!! Well, year and a half, but the last half he still got paid by the army, he was just using up his last 'leave' days). 
And ofcourse the 1 day (or first day) I'm on my own with Lucas I am ill!!
Lucas got up and came into our room, was a bit confused as to where daddy was.... then we had some cuddles whilst I woke up properly. And when we decided to go downstairs I sat on the bed (putting my socks on) and felt a bit off..... Then got downstairs and felt sick, so went to the toilet and was sick!! :dohh: Had to have a shower after aswell cause I kept peeing myself a little whilst throwing up :S (Sorry, TMI!!!) 
Happened again just now! Can't believe it! Why couldn't this happen when Jay was at home!! 
If I keep being sick today I might ring Jay's sister and see if she wants to come over so someone can play with Lucas.....
 



Attached Files:







1557645_10202887070795068_738324565_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0









1560558_10202887069595038_107039677_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0









1483433_10202887069755042_233454037_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

Super cute pics!! And sorry you're feeling crappy! I was a bit queasy yesterday but I think it's cuz I ate too much! Lol can't wait for your results Caitlyn! Hope you're doing well kristy! 20 week scan coming up!


----------



## Naaxi

128 Monday and 538 yesterday!


Love the nursery so far, Ella! Very nice :) But sorry you aren't feeling well! That is annoying :(And again, nothing is tmi on these boards. 

How are you doing now? And how about you, Talia? Excited for your baby shower?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh emm geee is work nuts! I've been running around like crazy, babies with low sugars, a mom needing a transfusion and she's gone for a procedure! Blah!! And still the day is not half over! Yes, I can't wait til 330 when I'm heading home to enjoy the weekend and my shower! I have no idea what's planned, I should probably ask my aunt and mom because there's a few things I wanna sort out!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yay babyshower!!! Have fun!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Wow Caitlyn look at those numbers!! Very impressive! 
I'm alright. All of my 1st tri symptoms have calmed down and almost no morning sickness now. All I have left is stretching pains and this weird severe pain in my lower abdomen, back and hips which makes it really hard to move and has me in tears most of the time. I've been to the ER about it and they checked on bubs (which is having a good ol time in there) and sent me home to "deal" with the pain my self. I have a GP appointment today so hopefully will get some answers there. 

Ella, the nursery looks great! Love those wall stickers!
Talia, hope you have a nice relaxing week end and enjoy your baby shower!


----------



## Naaxi

Guys! Did you skip my betas?! Hahaha!

Talia, hope the rest of your day flew by! Yay weekend!

Ella!! Are you gonna post a pic on here at least of the Logan sign change? I am so curious haha!

Kristy, sorry about the pains! My gosh that is awful! I send a million hugs and hope they figure figure out soon! Is it sciatic nerve pain maybe?! Ick!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah I read them but I was in such a flurry I see now I didn't even congratulate you!! Jeez!! I'm so sorry! Those are amazing numbers!


----------



## OurLilFlu

And kristy, have you heard of spd? I've been struggling with it since mid second tri or so... The pain in terrible if you move certain ways. I'm on lecithin and did some physio for it. I'm supposed to wear a stupid belt too but it's too uncomfortable. Is it joint pain or muscle/tissue pain?


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I hadn't heard of it until another lady suggested it on another forum. 
It's more muscle. Feels like I have a big tight band around my lower stomach, back and hips and I get a really sharp pain into my stomach/pelvis.


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry Caitlyn! They're great numbers!!! (they're higher than mine were at that time I think!) Maybe you will have twins :winkwink:
I didn't really reply much yesterday cause I wasn't in a great state.... so couldn't really be bothered to reply much at all. 
But I'm really happy for you that your numbers are so good!!! :happydance:

I'm feeling better today, just not totally normal yet. 
And last night.... omg!! turning over in bed everything hurt!! I kept getting sharp pains on one side of my back aswell randomly and everytime I turned over I got cramps in my belly!! I'm starting to get ready to have this baby now, cause it's starting to get uncomfortable. It's like when you go to the toilet in the middle of the night, I get up and then it hurts to straighten out properly - to walk up straight! 

Hope you have a great babyshower Talia!! 
And hope you can get something for your pains Kristy!!


----------



## Naaxi

Ouch Kristy, that sucks. :-( Sorry you're in pain.

Ella, I hope the next seven weeks go by quickly for you, then. Poor lady. :flower:

I am still so nervous even though there is no reason to be, really. I just don't have many symptoms and they all come and go... and the fact that I still nurse Rowan always is on the corner of my mind, as I have heard it can cause miscarriages... but then my doctor, among others, has said it is fine. So fingers crossed lol. Damn worry, go away... I want to enjoy my pregnancy lol.


----------



## Naaxi

Hey Talia, do you still use the Doppler?


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't listen to your mum Caitlyn! I bet that conversation is still ringing in the back of your head. 
There are plenty of people that still breastfeed when they're pregnant - and even afterwards breastfeed 2 kids.... 
Looking at your numbers, you're gonna be perfectly fine!! (though I know there's no guarantee, even with great numbers). Just count yourself lucky for not having many symptoms.
I didn't have any with Lucas and this time I didn't start feeling nauseous until about 6-7 weeks and it was gone by around 10 weeks or so! 
I have faith that this is your rainbow!! :hugs: 

Me and Lucas are going to see a nursery for him tomorrow, hopefully they'll have a space for him by April (as that's when he'll be entitled to 15 free hours a week). And I've got my midwife appointment on thursday, and will probably use that day to go see another nursery, which is round the corner from where I see my midwife! - that nursery said they have at least thursday afternoon free for Lucas so that would always be an option!! And the rest of the week I'm gonna try and get used to getting up early every morning again, cause Jay will probably be working every day - as they said they wanted him back on monday (tomorrow) so hopefully they want him back every day! 
Still not sure exactly what we're supposed to do about our benefits though, cause obviously you're not allowed to work at the same time as receiving them, but we don't know how long Jay will get to work where he's working and how many hours a week it's gonna be and all that! Maybe have to just see how the next couple of days go and then let them know that he's working.... :dohh: complicated!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Caitlyn, try not to worry! Like Ella said many ppl breastfeeding and even tandem nurse! Your numbers are good and you're almost past the gestation of your loss... Maybe that's why you're extra nervous this week? Once you hit 6 weeks or 7 maybe it'll feel more secure. I hope so for your sake, first tri is terrible with all the worrying as it is. And about the Doppler you can have it back anytime, I really haven't used it since I've been able to feel consistent movement. I do like having it just incase there's reduced movement one day but I get beat up all day and night for the most part haha. 

Ella, that's exciting about looking at day cares. It's crazy that they pay for a certain number of hours, that's awesome! It'll give you a little break and an opportunity for Lucas to socialize!


----------



## Naaxi

I wont be able to use it for another 5 weeks anyways, Talia... I just figured you would be busy in a few weeks hehe :haha: Want to make sure I have it before needing to bug your new family :)

And thank you ladies... Ella, you have an awesome memory lol. It definitely is the conversation with my mum that sticks out most. Luckily most of the time I am pretty relaxed about it. But then there are those moments where I feel fine, no symptoms and pains in my uterus... that at probably growing pains but eurgh lol. And Talia, you're probably right... by my lmp the last time I would havebeen 6+3 when I lost the last one... so passing that day and hitting 7 weeks will ddefinitely be a relief.

Aaanyways... Ella, I am so glad your hubby has work now, though! That is awesome. And having Lucas in a daycare will be good as well.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Such a nice busy day yesterday! My shower was wonderful! Really good turn out and boy did my aunt and mom do a good job with everything! It was unreal all the little details... For example my mom made little cloth diapers out of napkins all filled with sweet and salty snacks, chips etc. with real diaper pins and all! 
I got a bunch of really cute neutral things and several cloth diapers. I was really impressed that a bunch of my friends took the time to go shopping for them even though they had no clue!! Lol so sweet! And wow, all the cards I got, are all so cute I want to frame them all! 

And yes Caitlyn you're probably right, getting the Doppler might be easier before baby. Lol and I agree with Ella having a great memory! ESP for a preggo!! Haha I can't remember anything. But that convo with your mom rang a bell once she mentionned it. Either way try not to think about it, you're doing so well and you're pregnant! Still get a kick out of saying it!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and I meant to post a picture the night before the shower, I made a guess the due date calendar etc spent like 4 hours on it, crafty mood i guess! It turned out so good and now it's all filled with guesses. Ill post a pic later and you guys can add your guesses too!


----------



## Naaxi

So glad that you had a great time, Talia! &#9825; And yay cloth diapers! Now where is that pic? Hehehe

I am so tired... but Willow is finally home with my mum and I get to go back to taking naps lol. But I will miss her and I know Rowan already does, as he was looking for her be for his nap.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Here! The file was too large to post from my phone... So annoying! It's fun to look at what everyone wrote... Most of the family think boy but overall it was 12 girl guesses and 10 boy... I have lots of extra guess cards left so I told Kurtis to ask his friends to guess and the guys at work lol and you guys too of course!

Oh and last night we also went and saw the Hobbit! Really enjoyed it but I had a hard time getting my boots back on cuz my hips hurt from sitting so long. Couldn't lift my legs higher than mid shin :( worth it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Naaxi

We wanna go see the Hobbit so bad! Don't think Row would enjoy it though.

But I pick 20th and girl! Is there anything else that you want included? If height and weight in included I say 7lbs 5oz and 19 inches.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup all the stats, date, time, height, weight and even first initial! Lol I will jot it down and add it to the poster! I'm so curious now!


----------



## Naaxi

Hmm. Looks like Rowan regressed back in to diapers. Sigh.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww... Is he still having trouble going pee? I wonder if that has something to do with it?


----------



## Naaxi

He still says ow but it is no longer inflamed so I dunno why he says it hurts...


----------



## Naaxi

So anyways, all my stats for you are as follows :haha::
date: February 20th, time: 12:38pm, height: 19 inches, weight: 7lbs 5oz, girl and I get to cheat and say first initial R hehehe.


----------



## Eltjuh

Hm..... I was gonna pick 20th aswell! (that's Lucas' birthday!) Might pick something else now...... Let me think!!

Date: 25th 
Time: 9.47am
Gender: Girl
Weight: 7lb 8oz
Length: 50cm (19.68 inches)
First initial: K

haha, total guess!! I was gonna say, did you 2 fill in my baby pool but you did.... Both were wrong though, you both went for girl - Unless he turns out to be a girl afterall :winkwink:


Day 3 of Jay working today! They didn't tell him yesterday that they wanted him back today so he had to ring the agency that he's going through. We really need to know in advance when he's working so we can sort our finances out! It's still kinda weird for me to wake up in an empty bed and spending half the day alone with Lucas (Jay gets home around 2pm ish) cause Jay's been at home for so long! 

And it's day 2 of pants for Lucas today... hopefully he'll catch onto the whole concept of getting wet if you pee yourself soon! I keep reminding him to go on the potty if he needs to pee and to pull his pants down. Fingers crossed it sticks soon! haha - Already not looking forward to potty training the next one, it's like a guessing game!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay thanks for the guesses ladies!! Ill add them to my lovely calendar and stats board! I completely forgot we did yours lol both wrong, oh well! Hope the potty training goes good today. 

Have my last biweekly appt with the midwife today, starting in feb it's weekly, getting closer! It's crazy that there might be babies being brought to group this week since some of my midwife group ladies are due in jan!


----------



## Eltjuh

We've had 1 pee in the potty so far (no accidents) and he actually pulled his pants down! So I'm happy... he did spill some pee on the floor when he tried taking it to the toilet, but oh well! He seems to be starting to get the concept of pants! :thumbup: very proud!

I've got my next midwife appointment on thursday! Haven't had one since 28 weeks!! (that's 6 weeks ago!) I think it's supposed to be every 2 weeks after this one and until 40 weeks and then every week until baby is born.
It's crazy to think you've only got 4-6 weeks left!! And only 1 week until you're considered full term!!


----------



## Naaxi

Woo! :happydance: Everyone is getting so close! Lucky ladies. I just want to pass this iffy time hehe. But I think it will be alright. Going to bootcamp tonight. My instructor knows I am knocked up... and told me she is too! But to keep it secret for now. She is also due in September! So fun.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw that's so cool!! I'm convinced you'll be fine this time!! Rainbow baby!! :happydance:

I can definitely tell we're getting closer, as baby is definitely getting heavier. 
Looking forward to my midwife appointment on thursday!


----------



## Naaxi

Looking forward to this thursday to be 6 weeks and next to be past the 6+3 that everything ended last time. But there is no indication things are off. (Does a happy dance) hahaha! Think I may call and see if I can get the NT scan after all as I just want an ultrasound hahaha.


----------



## Naaxi

I just called, have an appointment Monday to discuss it hehe.

How are you ladies? I am excited for yous, little ones will be here so shortly! :happydance: Anything left to prepare? Are you getting a double stroller, Ella? Or does Lucas walk good enough? I am going to het one of the ones where the older child can sit or stand on the back but I am so picky about wheel size because of snow in this crazy province and because I bus everywhere...


----------



## Eltjuh

Were you not gonna have an NT scan?? 
Always nice to have a scan :) haha 

Glad to hear you don't feel like anything is off! That's good!! :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

Nooooo I'm not getting a double stroller! Lucas walks almost everywhere now... Yesterday was the first time in at least a month (or more) that I actually took the buggy with me - and the only reason I did that was cause it was a 20 minute walk and it was just me and Lucas so if he got tired he'd want me to carry him and I can't do that.... Even before getting pregnant I had a hard time carrying him for more than 10 minutes. Now I can't carry him for more than 2 minutes and I could just see him getting tired on the way back and him wanting me to carry him and I could already see it in my mind - he'd be crying and not wanting to move cause he wanted to be carried and I would be getting upset cause I just wanted to get home and he wasn't going anywhere - we'd both get upset for no reason! So I decided to just bring it with me just in case. Only used it for about 5 minutes, which was in the shop cause he decided to keep kinda walking away from me whilst I was checking out (at one of those self-check out tills) - he wasn't really running away, but I couldn't keep an eye on him properly so I put him in the buggy so I knew where he was haha! 
Anyway, he's a very good walker and loves it! So I'll probably see how it goes, if it happens too often that he gets tired I'll probably get a buggyboard, which is one of those things you clip behind the stroller and your child can stand on it, though they do ones that have a seat on it aswell, so that would probably be a better option! 
I can't stand double buggies!! The side by side ones are WAY too wide and really not very easy to handle. If I had to get one for 2 kids I'd have to get a tandem one where there's one child on top and the other in the bottom. - Looked into all of that when I was pregnant last time, as Lucas was only just gonna be 2 years old and now he's gonna be 3 so that makes quite a lot of a difference!
But yeah, the one we got for Lucas is still plenty good enough for us to use again! 

Haven't really got much to prep now... Just gotta get some bits for my hospital bag and pack all my bits into it. Baby's clothes and nappies are in there already and got all baby's newborn clothes washed. Will be washing his 0-3 month stuff soon and all the blankets and towels and burp cloths etc....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! I can believe you had such a big gap between appts this far along for us it was monthly til 30 weeks then every 2 weeks til 37and then weekly ( or more) til baby is born! 
Yay bootcAmp! Do you think you'll try to keep it up the whole way through? It's cool that your instructor is expecting too, she'll definitely sympathize and modify things for you. It's so good to stay active! 
Good for Lucas on the potty! I think a double stroller would be such a hassle to bring along but the sit stands are def a good option. Like Ella said, you don't wanna be stuck with a meltdown situation!


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah I was surprised they didn't schedule an appointment for 31 weeks, cause I had one at 25 and then again at 28 so thought it would be every 3 weeks, but no!


----------



## Naaxi

Really, I'd love to modify my stroller but I looked up hitchhiker boards (what they are called here, I guess) and they aren't common in north America but super common in the UK... so I would have to order one from there which would be a pretty penny and then I wouldn't know if it works with mine until it got here. Sigh. I may just need to get a sit and stand... but I need one with huge tires for the snow. Sigh. Lol. I guess I have a few months to figure it out hehehe. Maybe my welder friend can build mea hitchhiker board... hehehe.

Anyways, sounds like you ladies are pretty ready for those littles to come home! Yay 

I am also surprised you hadnt had an appointment in that long, Ella! Like Talia said, here is is every 4 weeks until 30 and then every 2 weeks until 37 and then every week until birth.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Last night we finally installed a shelf and hanger rod in the nursery closet! Finally can put stuff away, it was all in piles lol.. Oh Caitlyn maybe you can answer this... I need to wash my diapers ( and all the clothes / blankets) can you do them all together? I have the proper detergent and stuff... I also got a bunch of bamboo liners / inserts that need to be washed several times, how else can I make the load bigger? Lol 

Anyways, it feels super great to have only a short list of things to do! Mind you it's still a lot!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and what about dryer sheets... I know you shouldn't use them with cloth but can I use them in other loads? I have a feeling some of the fuzzy blankets won't defuzz because of all the static if I don't use em... I'm planning on getting some dryer balls soonish


----------



## Eltjuh

You can buy a stroller board (buggy board/ hitch hiker board) from amazon.ca - just had a look, but they seem really expensive! Might be better of getting one of those sit and stand strollers.... (had to google them aswell :haha:) I'd say that's probably a better option anyway as it seems easier....


----------



## Naaxi

No you can't use dryer sheets until you stop cloth diapering. It coats your dryer and in turn will coat the diapers and make them less absorbent. Get some dryer balls... and learn to deal with static haha. Sorry sweets &#9825; And you dont need to get anything too crazy for detergents, we use Ecos for all of our clothes as it is cloth approved... but next time I may do Ecos for all clothes and Diaper Rocks (I think? Forget the name) for diapers as I need to strip my diapers and yeah... anyways... find something that works for you :) So so so happy you're cloth diapering! Or at least trying it out. &#9825;


----------



## Naaxi

And yeah, Ella. I think a sit and stand is probably my best bet... but I wont sell the one I have now, as it goes with the car seat I love and I just love the whole system... and Rowan *CAN* walk... just not certain if he will spazz and then it is just me with two kids and I'm outnumbered and ahhh cause I can't even throw em in a car and go, we have to bus haha.


----------



## Eltjuh

6 weeks tomorrow Caitlyn!! YAY!!!
If we add our weeks together, yours and mine, we will be overdue, 40 +1 on friday! :haha: 

I don't know anything about cloth diapering - never even thought about it before I had 2 friends that did it. But I really wouldn't be able to do that! Also, we don't have a dryer so I can't do too much laundry at a time as I won't have enough space to dry it! I've just filled my drying racks today so won't be able to do any more until late thursday afternoon or friday morning at the earliest! Depending on how quickly it all dries! (washed burp cloths and towels and some blankets today. All newborn clothes have been washed and ironed. Just gotta do some more blankets and his 0-3 month clothes, but like I said: I can't do too much at any one time so I have to do it in between our normal laundry aswell!)


----------



## Naaxi

I guess that would be a hassle with no dryer lol. Drying diapers on a line outside is actually best for them as the sun helps disinfect. But I haven't hung a line in my backyard as my doggy would probably think it was a game and pull it down haha. So we wash and dry in machines.


----------



## Naaxi

And yayyy 6 weeks tomorrow!! And yay being super close, Ella! :happydance:

My due date buddy in the September group just had a miscarriage :( So made me nervous again heh. Hurry and get in the clear, rainbow! Haha.


----------



## Eltjuh

Try to stay away from the First tri boards at the moment..... I hardly went on there, just cause I didn't want to read all the bad stories cause I knew they'd freak me out! 
You'll be fine!! Sorry your friend had a mc though :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ok I wasn't sure but I had heard it coats things.. I left our dryer sheets at the old house on purpose for that reason but I was hoping I could use em in between! Oh well! Do you use wool dryer balls? And I got a bottle of Allen's natural at my shower so ill be using that, apparently it's good for 128 loads of diapers. But I can do a mixed load with some things? And then ill just have to redo the natural fibre stuff a few extra times. I'm gonna go to two mothers tomorrow and get some more diapers and things! Can't wait, don't know what time but you're welcome to come if you want?


----------



## Naaxi

I stay away from first tri boards but this is just the September group. Oh well... guess all cannot be avoided. I will survive ;) 

Have a meeting with the board of my co-op tonight... to "discuss our membership" whatever that means... I think they are pissed about Derek's son as he should be on a committee but is rarely ever home so he doesn't participate at all... But then it could be that Derek occasionally neglects the assigned tasks... gahh. Stressed.


----------



## Naaxi

Oh missed your post Talia. Yeah, you can't use any detergents or softeners that would affect your diapers at all as they coat your machines. And I just use the regular plastic dryer balls but have wanted to try the wool ones. And you can mix for now if you need to, but I always kept them separate. You definitely can't mix once they are used lol.

I'd love to go to two mothers but not sure if the bus goes that way... I will take a look. When were you thinking?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I could do the morning/lunch-ish or I was gonna go before my appt downtown at 6. I was gonna pick you up silly! If its morning I can drop you back home too, I have to be in terwillegar area around 2... Otherwise in the later afternoon I could still drive but I'd have to make sure we don't take too long so I'm not late for my appt


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I won't be mixing them once they're being used but I just feel like its such a teeny load to do!


----------



## Naaxi

They honestly need all the water you can get to clean them thoroughly so it isnt bad if it is a small load, really. 

And I would have the car seat then, I will make sure Derek leaves it. So which ever works for you, but I may have bootcamp and I head that way around 2:30-3 ish


----------



## OurLilFlu

K I'm confused, would you be bringing Rowan to bootcAmp? Text me when you're up and at em... I'm pretty flexible, I'm meeting a friend at 2 in terwillegar so even that can be pushed back... Woot!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I bring Rowan to my friend's, his wife watches Rowan while he and I go to bootcamp.

I am half up but Rowan isn't even close to up lol. But I can get him up in about an hour or so... depends on when you wanna go. Will text you soon, just have to run downstairs and see if Derek left the car seat.

Update: he did. Yay.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Perfect, I'm still in bed myself, we can go anytime, they only open at 10 anyways. But if your bootcAmp is later on and you wanna go we can go at 1 or something like that. No biggie... I should probably do some things around the house since I didn't yesterday!


----------



## Naaxi

Ella... you should move to Edmonton. Nod.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha.... I think I'm good here  Glad Jay finally has a job and we get some decent money in! haha 
He's worked all week this week! Really hoping this continues and he gets a permanent contract, that would be great. Even better cause his wages would go up aswell! Though it's not bad at the moment! Figured out today that if he works a whole week he takes home as much per week as we were getting for benefits every 2 weeks!! Ofcourse they'll be cutting some money elsewhere so we'll have to pay more rent etc. But at least we'll still be much better off!! 
Plus Canada is a bit far from family.... it's nice to have my family come over quite often and it only being an hour flight to theirs! But yes, you're right, it would be nice to be close to you 2!! :flower:

Hope you 2 have a good day!!


----------



## Naaxi

As I am so glad that Jay has steady work, at least for now! Yay.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha and me!!! Right there with ya! :winkwink: Actually got his first paycheck today - only for 1 day, but at least it's something!! :happydance:

And 34 weeks today! 3 weeks until I'm full term and only 6-8 weeks until he'll be born!! Hopefully they'll go quicker now that I'll be having appointments every 2 weeks.
Only 1 more week till full term for you Talia!! Max of 6 weeks for you!! :happydance: It's almost baby time!! :baby:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I know!! It's crazy!! I'm officially able to give birth at the birth centre! And it's my birthday!! Getting to that 'any day now' stage! 
Plan for today is to hang all the rest of the pics in the nursery, clean and do laundry! 

Caitlyn and I went to a cute little store here that does cloth diapers and other more natural baby items etc. got a haul of stuff and feel pretty stocked up! Woot! Now just to get it all ready ready! And I should probably pack my bags! Still haven't started!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay!! Happy Birthday!!! Have a virtual drink on me :drunk: haha Since we can't actually drink! 

Think you'd better get that bag packed, just in case!! You never know! Can't believe we're gonna be on labour watch for you now!!! Hopefully he/she won't make you wait too long!!! 

I went to get my whooping cough jab today cause the midwife mentioned it yesterday. Had an appointment with a nurse at 12pm.... 40 minutes later she finally called me in!!! Can't believe I had to wait 40 minutes for something that takes literally 2 minutes to get done!! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah when the flu line ups were crazy ppl were waiting 2-3 hrs outside for a jab!! Crazy ppl who procrastinate!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yeah, but that's their own fault really... Whereas me, I had an appointment that was only supposed to take 2 minutes


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya for sure! That's long to wait for an appt! Bag I should really get out of bed and get some sh*t done! Blarg! It's so weird ill be wide awake at 5 in the morning when Kurtis is up for work and then ill sleep in til 7 or something and I absolutely cannot get up, so I hit snooze for an extra hour or more! Such a zombie!! I should just get up at 5 when I feel good and nap later!


----------



## Naaxi

Heehee I'm blessed with being able to sleep whenever, even if I am not tired. You share a bday with my step dad, Talia :) Happy Birthday (again) hehe.

I am sooo tired all the time right now haha. This is insane. Not many other symptoms though. So different from my pregnancy with Rowan. Was sick as a dog then lol. But at least that was reassuring... 

Sorry your appointment took so long Ella! That sucks.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya there were a few zombie weeks in first tri too! It's crazy! Maybe it means girl for you since it's so different! Eerk! Exciting! Are you gonna find out anyways?


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah but probably the onesie way with friends and family around. :) But I'm certain the donor can only make boys.


----------



## Naaxi

Siiiiigh. Looks like Derek's son will never be moving out. Ever. Hmph.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ha why do you say that? How old is he anyways?


----------



## Naaxi

He is already stressed to the point of cracking about money and he has a good job and only his car to pay for... he is 19. 20 in July.


----------



## Eltjuh

He needs some classes in how to save money or how to be frugal :winkwink: 

We were looking at how much it would cost to get car insurance here so we could get a little car for me, but it's about £75 a month.... That's about as much as we paid in 2009/2010 when we had a car, and I'm 25 now! They say it's supposed to go down when you turn 25! So not sure whether we'll be able to do it. Probably could (now with the new money situation), but not sure I want to :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

I don't disagree with you in the slightest, Ella haha. And our insurance and payments are fairly hefty on our truck. Kind of sucks. But if you can avoid it altogether, why not?


----------



## Eltjuh

We were talking about it today.... but we both don't really wanna spend too much money on insurance considering you still have to pay tax aswell (which shouldn't be too much, maybe like £100 a year or something) and then pay for your petrol or diesel. And we really don't wanna go, 'oh hey we got some spare money, let's spend it on car insurance and petrol' and then have no money left to spare - which is the exact situation we're in now (minus the car haha) 
So we don't wanna go from having no spare money to buy stuff with or save or go out with to the exact same of having no spare money! (just cause we want a car, well, I want a car - jay's not bothered, but he doesn't like driving, I love it!!!) 

Though on the other hand like I said to Jay, it might spare me a lot of high blood pressure and aggrevation as otherwise I'll be either stuck in the house most of the time with Lucas and a baby OR I'll be walking, with a baby in a pram and a 3 year old next to me and if he's in one of those moods of walking really slow constantly or not wanting to go whichever way we're supposed to go or just not listening - I'm sure you know what that's like! That's just gonna make me wanna pull my hair out, or leave Lucas behind on a street corner!! :haha: So in a way, a car would help quite a bit! Also, it would be easier for me to see my sister and to see my family in Holland as I won't have to fly and it would probably be cheaper to drive there with the 4 of us than it would be to buy flights for the 4 of us! 

Anyway.... we need to speak to Jay's dad really to see if he knows any 'tricks' to get cheaper car insurance... And we need to see what our money is gonna be like exactly (rather than just using one of those calculators online going off your paycheck before tax etc) so we can see exactly how much 'spare' money we've got! 


Hope you girls had a good day!!! 
We had a lovely roast beef dinner tonight, my husband is such a good cook! And I made a sort of apple puff pastry pie thingy for afterwards, which was awesome, even if I do say so myself! Jay's parents and his sister were over for dinner and we played some games on the wii! Then I had a little chat with my mum on Skype. And now I'm off to bed, so night night - Hope you're all doing alright and I will probably speak to you girls in the morning!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup cars are good to have for sure. Here, it's almost a necessity. Everything is so far and transit or other transportation is pretty limited. But I think you're right springing for a car when you just got some increased cash might not be the best... If it turns into permanent work and you guys are all caught up money wise and have some spare change then yes. It's always nice to have that bubble if anything happens and it's nicer to see it going to something other than gas and insurance which are pretty hefty! 

Yesterday was fab! We did our pictures and Kurtis had his reveal. He has been bouncing of the walls all day, he's so excited! It's so cute to watch him lol I'm so happy I decided to let him know. Im so excited to see how they turned out! 
Later on we had dinner at his parents for my birthday, so yummy. Hope everyone is doing super!


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I know what you mean, Ella. It is a tough spot. Our new truck is what is bringing us down financially though with payments and insurance and gas. Stupid thing lol. Hoping to get out of the hole we are in in a few months, but at least be in a better place in February. Stupid money lol.

I am excited to go through the pics, Talia... I had such fun doing them. Too bad it was sooo cold out though! But I am sure you will have plenty to look through and choose.

Going to talk to my doc today about getting the NT scan after all. Just cause I want the extra ultrasound hahaha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it was chilly, Kurtis is definitely a baby! Haha I can't wait to see, I'm sure there will be plenty of good ones! Woohoo!! I really wanna see Kurtis's pics so bad!! But I'll be patient!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw so cool!! Does that mean you know what Talia is having Caitlyn???? 
I wanna know!!!!! 
I'll be waiting for some pics aswell! Wanna see them! I'm sure they turned out great! :thumbup:


Are you getting excited for baby-time Talia?? I'm getting impatient now, and I'm not even full term, or 40 weeks yet! I remember the (almost) 2 weeks after my duedate taking FOREVER!!!! So I can't wait to get to my duedate, as he's probably gonna be late, then we can start focussing on baby-time haha
Time really seems to be dragging for me (think I already mentioned that before though! :dohh:) Though when I saw someone posting they were 32 weeks I was like: so am I.... oh wait! I'm not!! :haha: 


Caitlyn have you past the gestation from last time now?? How are you feeling??


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm actually feeling pretty good, my hips are manageable and otherwise I have no real symptoms that are causing me much trouble. I'm not feeling impatient at all lol so I'm glad. I'd hate to be miserable and uncomfortable just counting down the days. So for right now I'm good and not getting too crazy. Lots of my feb group threads ppl are begging to have their babies and talking inductions etc... I think they need to hold their horses lol 
Anyways I'm still in bed watching tv lol terrible.. I need to go and get some stuff to hang pictures, Kurtis got hooks but none of the canvasses have wire or thingers on them to hang from! Might take a shot at building the play pen too! Lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh and yes Caitlyn does know! :o


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw I wanna know!!!! 

Glad to hear you're not getting impatient yet! Won't be long now for you anyway!! And glad to hear you're not too uncomfortable!! 
I'm feeling alright aswell, though sleeping isn't too great... wake up with aching hips etc a couple of times a night, usually when I need the toilet and then get back in bed and can't get comfortable or get back to sleep! And Jay gets up at 5am, which usually wakes me up and then takes me a while to go back to sleep as I can hear most things he's doing downstairs when getting ready for work! He leaves around 6 and then Lucas gets up at 7, so I only really get about an hour, maybe an hour and a half after Jay gets up.

Speaking of.... I'm off to bed! Feeling pretty tired today!


----------



## Eltjuh

Didn't have a great night last night! Hubby and I went upstairs at 9.45ish to go to bed as we were both tired and hubby had a bad migraine so he had to go lay down in a dark room. Well, we didn't go to sleep until about 1am (if not later!) cause his migraine was so bad he was shaking, couldn't lay still, felt sick and kept going hot and cold! He was breathing funny aswell cause it hurt so much! He's been suffering with migraines since he was about 16, but I've never seen him this bad before - 1 time came close, but not THIS bad. The gp put him on beta blockers, which slow his heartrate down as to lower the pressure in his head, to prevent him getting so many headaches - he usually has one (almost) every day! And those meds seem to be working since they upped the dosage, though last night they clearly didn't! 
I just sat there massaging his head and his neck. After a while we decided to try to go to sleep as his headache eased off a little but after I'd been asleep for about half an hour, maybe 45 minutes I woke up to him being in a lot of pain again - it was so bad he was crying!!! So I rang NHS-direct, they got an out of hours doctor to ring us, which wasn't until about 1am and he didn't do much to be honest. And we couldn't go to A&E either as we don't have a car, didn't have any money for a taxi and the hospital is 3 miles away, and ofcourse we've got Lucas who was sleeping! 

So looks like we'll all be napping this afternoon!! :winkwink:

Just hope it's not gonna affect Jay's work, as he didn't go to work today (he rang them though and told them a little porky pie that he was in hospital, but should be alright to work tomorrow). Just really hope he'll still get to work there again every day! I guess it's not his fault he's ill, but you never know, it's not like they don't have plenty of people looking for work!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no Ella that sounds linea horrible night! Kurtis gets migraines a lot too, some of them can be just horrendous. Hope you all get some rest today! I'm sure his job will be understanding


----------



## Naaxi

Aww sorry your hubby is in so much pain! I have a migraine today (continuing from two days ago) but it isn't too bad. That sucks that he gets suck debilitating ones... I hope he feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Well they stuck Jay on standby for work for today and he didn't get called in. And today we found out that he's on standby again for tomorrow. So they probably gave his (semi stable) job to someone else and stuck him on standby instead! 
The people he worked for were really happy with him, so it was looking like he was gonna get work every day and get a 12 week contract out of it afterwards aswell... But being sick 1 day just seems to have ruined it!! :dohh: Really not happy about it! Just annoyed that it was looking like he was gonna get a stable job and therefore a stable income and now we've already lost 2 days worth of pay and if he doesn't get called in tomorrow or friday he's basically only worked 1 day this week!! :growlmad:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! That's really crappy! I'm sure he'll get a call soon! How frustrating is that though! Makes it really hard to plan things I'm sure.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah exactly... Just our luck though - finally getting somewhere with things and then we just get knocked down again, always the way with our luck :dohh:
Hopefully he'll get called in tomorrow! Is it bad if I hope someone else gets sick enough not to go to work so he can step in again?? :winkwink:
Bummer is that he has been living with these migraines for 15 years (since he was 16) and always worked with it, just got on with it and ofcourse now that we could really do without him taking time off he gets one that's so bad he can't go to work!! Couldn't happen on a weekend or something! 

Oh well.... How are things Caitlyn??? You've been quiet!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! Finally finished the nursery! Bnb thinks my pics are too big so had to collage it, faster that way anyways.. They are on FB too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha, I just looked at them on FB... Looking really good!!


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry your luck is pretty crappy right now, Ella. I hope someone falls terribly ill and needs to take a day off so your hubby can steal their job :wink:

Talia, I love the nursery, it is lovely! Did you make all the lion king stuff or did you find it?

Not much up with me which is why I am so quiet... Ultrasound finally booked though... March 10th lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oooooh exciting!!! We love ultrasounds!!! :happydance:
I wish I would get another one! I was even kinda hoping baby was measuring slightly off so they'd give me another scan :haha: 

Well, Jay got called into work this morning, not his usual job as a binman, but at least it's work (and money) and they're longer hours aswell, so he'll earn more today then he usually would, which is good as he missed out on 2 days this week!! Fingers crossed they'll get him back in for work tomorrow and take him off standby! Anyway, I'm happy he got called in! 

Me and Lucas are going to town today to get him a haircut, which will be fun as he HATES it!! He screams all the way through, it's a struggle to hold him!
And we're gonna get some bits for baby aswell, I've gotta get a new mattress for the moses basket and gonna get a few bits for my hospital bag aswell!


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's so awesome he got called in... Hope they call again tomorrow! 

I think it's so funny how kids hate getting their haircut, I don't get it!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it's the sound of the scissors and they can't see what's happening... I can imagine it being kinda scary.... I've had haircuts before where I was kinda scared what it was gonna look like! haha cause it feels like they keep cutting and cutting and then you're like: I'm not gonna have anything left!!! :haha:

Hopefully he'll be ok!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww I do Rowan's hair. His first cut was in a salon for kids though and it was okay for the forst half but then he flipped out... but he is relaxed when I do it. Hope Lucas is okay this time :)

And yay for hubby going in :) Woo money. How's his head?

March 10th is forever away lol. Going to start looking for a midwife though... wish I could go to the birthing centre but with Rowan I barely made it to the hospital that is five mins drive away... just would love to give birth in a pool.


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas was pretty upset getting his haircut! He did stop crying at one point though, so there's some improvement! I would do it myself, but he still doesn't like me doing it and I don't wanna mess it up! :haha: 
He also picked a present to give to his little brother when he's born!
I bought some travel size shampoo for my hospital bag and some maternity pads. Also got some pads for the bed, just in case my waters decide to break on their own whilst I'm in bed this time! Not sure when I'm gonna use them though! 
And I also got some dummies for baby. Pretty sure we're all done getting stuff now!! Think my hospital bag is as good as sorted aswell, I was gonna get some pj bottoms for during/after birth but then thought I'd just use some that I've already got and then get some nice new pj's afterwards! Saves me money at the moment and it's a good excuse for me to go shopping :winkwink:

Hubby is working again tomorrow aswell! Which is good!! :thumbup: Fingers crossed it continues again!
His head is alright, he had another headache yesterday but it's not been too bad! He's used to getting headaches every day anyway.


March 10th is not THAT far away!! That's 3 days after I'm due! So only 5 weeks and 4 days away! Though I can sympathise that it seems ages away! Especially when you're looking forward to it :haha: 
At least you've got us to entertain you with our labour watching soon! And with baby pictures!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol and then you'll be too busy with your loves to keep me company anymore. Pout. Lol! Ah well :) Guess there's always facebook. :) 

Glad your hubby's head is a bit better. I've still got a minor one.. gotta use my netty pot again. Dumb sinuses.

And aww what did Lucas get Logan?

P.s. tmi but I can tell I must be making a mucus plug... every so often looks like my vagina sneezed hahaha!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah vagina sneezes!! That's hilarious!! And mar 10 isn't that far away... I might only be delivering a few days before that if I go hella over! That wait would be excruciating though! Better get phoning for a midwife, it's hard to get in burns hope you get lucky! 

Glad your hubby is getting work again Ella! And i saw the haircut and prezzie pics on FB! You are way more organized than me I have some items for my hospital bag but nothing is packed at all!! Haha I should really get on that! 

Working flu today and its steady!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, I'm not that organised! I just put his clothes and towel in whilst I was folding them after I washed them. And then put a couple of nappies in. Still gotta do my own clothes and some other toiletries, but they'll mainly be last minute I guess... 

:haha: That made me laugh aswell, vagina sneezes :rofl: 
I was saying something the other day about someone writing about their plug and Jay was like: :sick: Why do you talk about that?? :sick: (he saw some of it when I lost mine when we were having Lucas and thought it was disgusting!!)
I'm like: well, cause we don't imagine what it looks like every time we use the word! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol and even imagining it doesn't gross me out. Like at all. Boys are funny. :rofl:

Heyyyyy I'm a real fruit now! Woo blueberry :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah a girl on my feb thread lost her plug this afternoon and posted it in a spoiler... So yucky, but at the same time it's just a natural thing! Men have no idea what we go thru.


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha link me, I wanna see!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yeah it doesn't gross me out when I imagine it, but actually seeing it is kinda gross.... I have to admit! But then at the same time I'm like: oh well, it's normal!! 
Hubby always hates it when I use the word mucus (as in cm) aswell! :haha: It's so funny - I don't tend to use it very often or randomly btw, just was trying to explain about signs of fertility to him once when ttc... 
Boys ARE funny!! :haha:

Yay for 7 weeks Caitlyn!!! It's going so quickly already! 5 more weeks till you're 12 weeks!! YAY!!! (and 5 more for me till my duedate - and ofcourse only 3 for Talia!!!) :happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha ill have to go back and get the link, it's in my feb flowers group so I guess you could hit my siggy button and go back a bit, posted by allforthegirl! 
Ya I feel like it is going fast, Caitlyn you seem to be a different ticker fruit/veg every time I look! Yay! 
Yup countdown is on for us Ella, I really hope you don't beat me!! Ill be so jealous! I have a feeling ill be 39-40 weeks, don't have an inkling ill go over but maybe it's just wishful thinking! 
Ha the other day Kurtis saw the wrappers for liners I started buying and he's like 'why are you wearing pads?' And I had to explain the increased discharge and the diff between pads and liners, lil awkward! 
AFM, I know you both saw that my poor puppy got out for 5 hours yesterday and it was at least -15 out plus the windchill. So happy she's back though... Her feet looked worse than they actually are, bleeding and cut up from the ice etc. and two of her nipples had some bad frostbite and they were so red and swollen. I have a vet appt this am if we're still concerned when we wake up but I think she'll be fine but holy was that terrifying. Kurtis left work as soon as we got the call from animal control that she was seen in a nearby park and running into traffic. And I left work 2 hrs later when they still hadn't seen her since lunch. At 4 we were home warming up, posting online ads etc and calling local kennels / vets etc. and Kurtis just looked out the window and there she was! Kurtis literally fell down all the stairs scrambling to get outside and I don't think I ever got up off the floor so fast, skidding on the hardwood. Both running out in the snow in sock feet! Both just broke down! Took her straight in the tub to rinse off her feet and get the salt off and everything. Gave her some painkillers and as much food as she could eat and she slept all night. We both went to bed at 730 cuz I think we were just emotionally exhausted. Happy she's safe and sound! Sorry for the long story!


----------



## Eltjuh

Imagine what you'll feel like if you lose sight of your child for even 1 minute!! 
Yesterday in the shops I was trying to find travel size shampoo - most of the bottles were lotions and body wash, it was really hard to find! And Lucas kept walking around me, at one point I turned around to make sure he was still there and didn't see him, totally gave me a heartattack!! Turned out he was literally right behind me, and I just didn't see him! And that was only for a split second really!


----------



## Eltjuh

I had a look Caitlyn... Here's the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-watched-high-risk-pregnancy-w-baby-5-a.html 
It's only a few posts down! 
Don't think that picture is too bad to be honest. When I was pregnant with Lucas I looked for a picture online and I was like: :sick: that looks gross!!! HAHA
It looked like a slug with lots of blood in it


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya that thought crossed my mind for sure... She's totally not a dog to us, she's like our kid... But a few times I did think ' if this is what happens with our pup I can't imagine if it was our child'. Makes you feel bad for those late nights as a teenager or parents whose kids 'ran away' for a couple hours. Of course they come home aafe and sound but Absolutely the worst feeling I bet!


----------



## Naaxi

Rowan likes to take off in shops... like full out sprint away and under things and through things and around corners... the only thing that gives him away is his laugh... but if I am with the stroller, I have to abandon it to go after him. Lil monkey butt.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I'm glad Lucas knows not to do that! 
He hides behind clothes sometimes, but he doesn't run off to do it... And he likes climbing under the conveyerbelt in the supermarket aswell.... 
The only time he runs off is when Jay's brother is with him, because they run away together, but at least we know he's with an 'adult' then (can't really call him an adult :winkwink:) Though it still freaks us out sometimes, mainly Jay, cause he's kinda over-protective......


----------



## Naaxi

Lol yeah Rowan is at a defiant stage at the moment. So anything he shouldnt do he will.


----------



## Naaxi

Forgot to mention, happy term day, Talia!!! &#9825; Now come on little baby, I want to meet you! Hehehe :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Oooooh yeah!!! Happy full term Talia!!! Can't wait to see pictures when he/she is born!! And looking forward to labour watching with you :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

OMG one of our girls from the March thread had her baby yesterday!! She was due 1 day before me!! I can't imagine having my baby today! :haha:
She was 35+1 and he weighed 2.7kg - doing well but in special care cause his sucking reflex hadn't developed properly yet.
Crazy, due in March and having a January baby!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks for the term wishes! Lol 
Ya our feb group we had 2or 3 or something before January! Very scary indeed! But now it's 'our month' so everything should be smooth sailing. Ladies labour watching like crazy!! I think I've had a couple stronger BH every few days but nothing else. Still super early!


----------



## Naaxi

Wow, can't wait for updates hehehe :) You ladies are both so close &#9825;

So looks like my milk supply is drying up fast. Not that it is a huge issue, but I get less cuddles for sure lol. Ah well. Maybe if he weans it will be better than tandem nursing. Guess we will see.

(And tossed my cookies twice yesterday. MS has arrived lol)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no! Our 'friend' MS!! Hope it doesn't last too long and doesn't get too bad for you!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no, you asked for symptoms and MS obliged!! Hope it doesn't last long or causes you too much grief! 
Ya just take it day by day with the BF, he might wean you're right but I'd still try to offer it like you normally do or whatnot cuz even the smaller supply needs stimulation to keep up! Either way your hormones are doing something!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol yeah I dont mind. It was brought on by vitamins both times so maybe I just have to be careful with when I take them? I dunno lol. Guess we will see tonight when it is time for vitamins again.

But yes either way it is reassuring.

So how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm alright, kinda uncomfortable tonight though... Baby was doing all sorts in there and every movement made me hold my breath or tense up.... Starting to get too cramped in there for his antics :haha: 
And Jay's brother and sister are here and we decided to play Mario Kart on the wii..... But Jay's brother can be such a dick sometimes (excuse the language! :blush:) rubbing it in if you come last and won't let up at all! Really annoying - totally ruined my mood... I had to go upstairs for about 10 minutes to be on my own and calm down as I could feel myself getting snappy with Lucas and he doesn't deserve to get snapped at just cause someone else pissed me off!! :dohh: Anyway, I'm ok now! (sort of)
Tired though! Sleeping is getting much harder as my hips are so sore in bed! And I can't sleep on my back cause he's getting too heavy now!! So no matter what position I try to sleep in my hips get sore, and stay sore for a while after getting up aswell!! Can't wait to have this baby now!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya my vitamins always made me queasy, I'd have to have them after a meal, never first thing... Fish oils too sometimes would set me off a few hours later, that gross smell sometimes


----------



## Eltjuh

What's going on ladies?? We've all been quiet lately!!

I had a bad day yesterday... baby was very quiet - I got up at about 9/9.30am and usually he is kicking around in there when I wake up (doesn't really matter what time it is) but he wasn't moving. Then later on he moved a little, around 11am I think, but it felt soooo sluggish and nothing like normal! I was really worried, never really felt him move much, so I went to lay down on my left side for 2 hours like they say you should do to see if he moves at least 10 times. I even rang delivery suite, but the number was busy, this was around 3.30pm though!! And ofcourse just after I rang them he started moving more and moved quite a bit the rest of the evening. I kept crying aswell, everytime Jay came to me (when I was laying down upstairs) I looked at him and just burst out crying, and when I wanted to ring delivery suite aswell, I had to sit there for like 10 minutes to try and not cry!!!
He's been better today so I'm glad it was just a lazy day yesterday!

Lucas is doing really well with his potty training now!!! Both yesterday and today he pooed on the potty, without any encouragement from us really and didn't get upset! Today he even turned around and went: YAY!! Did a poo poo!! :haha: He did pee himself earlier today, but he was behind a table and I think he couldn't get out quick enough to get to the potty. So as he usually wears pyjama's/pyjama bottoms with this whole potty training thing (cause they're easy to pull down) ofcourse they got wet so I decided to put some jeans on him, which are a bit tighter than I thought they were! He struggled pulling them down and back up when he tried the first time - But the good thing is that he is now telling us he needs to pee!! So I'm gonna keep putting jeans/trousers on him that he needs help with so he gets used to telling us he needs to go, cause if he can keep that up with no (or hardly any) accidents, we can actually go out without him wearing a nappy!! :happydance: It's kind of exciting!! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Awe Ella! So sorry you had such a worrying day yesterday! That's scary for sure... I don't even track movements that much cuz usually bub is so active... Scary stuff but glad he's on the move again! Hugs hugs!! 
On the other hand super job to Lucas for his potty training going so well! It'll be good to have that set before baby even if he does have accidents here and there!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I don't usually track them that much either cause he's very active usually, so I noticed straight away that he was quiet. Glad I didn't have to go to hospital though! I was already imagining what would happen if they wanted him out straight away :haha: I'd be messaging my family and posting on fb: Surprise! Meet baby Logan!! :haha: At least if for some reason he'd have to be born now he'd be alright! Almost full term, just a week and a half to go!!
You'll almost be due then!! 

And very happy about Lucas, it's definitely nice to have him out of nappies and he's so good with it aswell! He barely has accidents at the moment, only time he does is if he's stuck behind something haha... or when we were all playing on the wii and he probably just forgot that he was supposed to go to the potty! 
Mainly happy that he seems to have cracked the pooing now! :haha:


So how are you anyway? I saw your bump pics on FB, looking really good!! Are you getting fed up yet? Or are you still happy to keep that baby cooking??? 


And how bout you Caitlyn?? Everything still going well?? Almost 8 weeks!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm actually doing surprisingly well, I don't feel fed up at all, everyone who's active on my feb threads are near pulling their hair out wanting labour to come or to yank baby out! I think it's kind of ridiculous lol so I'm happy just chugging along.. I keep thinking maybe it's a 38 week thing, or 39... Or maybe ill just feel like that when I'm overdue..." So far so good! I have a midwife appt tomorrow, first of the weekly ones. I'm not sure if they so checks yet but I don't think I wanna know, I doubt anything has changed, I've had a few BH but nothing else. Plus hearing that my cervix is thick and closed would just be discouraging even though I know it's probably true. What's another week?


----------



## Naaxi

My cervix was at 3cm from 37 weeks until I delivered at 39+5 lol. So even being more than closed and thick doesn't mean anything. Baby will come when they're ready. 

And sorry bub was being a monkey the other day, Ella. That is scary. But glad he is alright :) Rowan was always lazy, especially in the last few months... he probably didn't have much room in there cause I am so short hehe. But I dont think he ever made the "movement quota" or whatever. Dunno why it never concerned me but it didn't. I'd poke him on occasion and he'd kick back... and he had hiccups like clockwork lol. But knowing his personality now... he was probably sleeping most of the time hahaha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow, ya see and that would just get my hopes up... I think I'll wait til at least next time for a check, we'll see, I don't really see the point if, like you said he/ she will come when they're ready!


----------



## Naaxi

Yep I don't understand why they bother checking the cervix at all really. I let them as my ob/gyn had a student doctor so I allowed him to use me to learn lol. Was funny cause he was pretty cute and couldn't feel what he was supposed to be feeling so had to stay in there and then because I was amused and smiling he gave up and told my doc he couldn't figure out how many cm while blushing hahaha. Gotta not be shy to be an ob/gyn, cutie doc! Hehehe :rofl:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha oh man, it's nerve wracking, when I worked labour and delivery I couldn't tell what I was feeling for either... It wasn't til after, charting and checking my own here and there that it all came together... Must be so awkward to learn as a med student, especially a guy! Hahah and being cute to top it off!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha that's funny!! Poor cute doctor :winkwink: Making him feel all uncomfortable!! 

I was just saying that to some girls on our FB group for March duedates, I keep seeing threads on here saying: 38 weeks and no dilation?? I'm gonna be pregnant forever.... And I'm like: They DO realise you're supposed to be pregnant for 40 weeks right???!! I don't even get why they check your cervix in the US (and Canada?) They don't check it here at all.... Unless they're doing a sweep or you're in labour. And even in labour they try to put it off as much as possible, because of the risk of infection (even if your waters are still in-tact) - I think they only check once every 4 hours or so!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya that's liked feb group everyone seems to be moaning from even 36 weeks on! It's like umm you know your due date is still weeks away right? That's what you signed up for! Lol like some have it pretty bad with spd or things like that but it's supposed to be uncomfortable to a certain point... You're not gonna die if you don't get this baby out this week, ESP when you're 37 weeks or something lol I don't get it.


----------



## OurLilFlu

And I also don't know why they check so often and early... I think generally they check every visit from 37, maybe 36 weeks on... If I'm gbs positive I'm definitely declining and even if I'm not ill probably say no this week. I think it's just a tactic doctors use to make you feel inadequate lol yup check you for a month straight with barely any change, I bet that lady will go for an induction at 40 weeks cuz she feels like she's broken... I'm sure it happens. As for in labour I think I'll also want minimal checks!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol yeah I don't get it. I was working until almost 38 weeks and never complained about being pregnant. I was sad when it was over. I was uncomfortable but knew that came with the territory lol. And the risks babies can have even just being born at 37 weeks if they arent ready are still scary. One baby can be perfectly fine but the next could have breathing issues or latching issues etc... nope. Keep em in until they are done cooking!


----------



## OurLilFlu

hey ladies. Grr left my phone charger at my friends house so i had to bust out the laptop! lol Appt went well yesterday, my fundal height did a jump, 41 at just under 38 weeks. didn't seem too concerned but my BP is on the rise, still normal but creeping up in the last bit. Says it might be a sign baby might come sooner rather than later, worked on my quilt at my friend's yesterday, had dinner and played some card games, near the end of the night i was getting restless and uncomfortable. Crampy for a few hours before bed but finally got to sleep it off.... seems like its the start of early labour watch :)


----------



## Eltjuh

ooooh... Interesting!!! 
At least you're full term so you don't really need to worry about baby coming now or sooner rather than later!!
Can't wait to see your LO!!! 


I'm nowhere near labour watching yet. 36 week appointment tomorrow, wondering if baby has moved positions, cause I felt his hick-ups in my left lovehandle earlier today, rather than in my bum where I usually feel them!! So interested to know what's going on in there and this should be the first week she checks his position!!


----------



## Naaxi

Awww I miss hiccups lol. Can't wait to feel those again. Rowan was usually a butt when it came to letting others feel him kick or move but I knew around noon and around bedtime he would get the hiccups so the ones who were dying to feel him I'd let feel his hiccups lol. &#9825;

So exciting though, Talia :) I was wondering where you disappeared to yesterday (I texted) and considered maybe you had already started labour! Lol. But nope, just no phone hehe.


----------



## Eltjuh

I may have just ordered us a new sofa...... About time aswell..... It's expensive but we're gonna be paying monthly for it :) 
It should be delivered before the 13th of March! Hope it'll arrive before baby comes, though I'd rather have baby before if the sofa isn't gonna come until the 13th! But this company has a reputation for giving an estimate delivery date and delivering early! (which I like!! :thumbup:)
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Naaxi

Aww I am jealous, that is a gorgeous couch! Lucky lady.


----------



## Eltjuh

oooh 8 weeks!! whoop whoop!: happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice couch Ella! We need a sectional like that! 
Yay raspberry! And another week goes by for us! Weehoo


----------



## Naaxi

One week until full term, Ella! And two weeks until you're due, Talia! Yay! It honestly doesn't seem like it was that long aho, and yet it feel like AGES as well. Funny how time can do that lol. Are you guys ready to meet your littles?


----------



## Eltjuh

Definitely ready! Got everything washed (just washed the carseat cover today). Re-packed my hospital bag today, cause it was kinda messy and could've been packed better.... Left it downstairs in the hallway cause I couldn't be bothered to take it up and Jay got home from work and asked me why it was there :haha: He thought maybe something had happened :haha: didn't freak out though - bummer, cause I kinda left it there on purpose, see what he'd do :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol you instigator ;) But yay for being ready. I only had baby's stuff in my bag when I went in to labour so quickly had to pack stuff for me haha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah I would if done the same thing with the bag Ella! Just for kicks! 
You're so right about the time passing Caitlyn! Summer seems ages ago lol definitely getting excited but I still feel pretty relaxed and patient! 

AFM, our bags are finally packed hahah procrastinated enough! Got the last few items yesterday! My feb ladies are dropping like flies this week, a few overdue inductions are starting to happen etc... More waiting for me! Nothing new symptom wise, Braxton hicks here and there when I try to do anything... Got a teeny bit crampy after bouncing on my ball last night...


----------



## Naaxi

Eee! I am excited that you are getting so close!


----------



## Eltjuh

It is exciting!! :happydance: 27 days to go, 6 days till full term!! 
Noticing that I get some period like cramps in my back when I've been standing for a while and then sit down - usually in the evening. Like after washing up or cooking or something like that! Sometimes I get quite bad pain in my bump aswell. Probably just braxton hicks! 
But I guess that's a good thing.... never really had anything like this with Lucas, as far as I'm aware! I did get some pains whilst walking when I was pregnant with Lucas.

I noticed how some of the ladies on the feb thread have had their babies!! I've not commented or anything, but you can definitely tell it's your month!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya we had some go early like we talked about then the first week of feb was quiet now everyone is going! I showed the dog the calendar today and she seems to think valentines day lol! Kurtis's grandma's birthday is on Monday so that what his mom is holding her breath for! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol well you already have our guesses ;) I dont think you'll go much before the fill 40 weeks haha. Oh man I hate hate hate the idea of food today (and yesterday). Eurgh. Eurgh. Eurgh. And then they took my buffalo chicken snack wraps away from McDonald's again... It was the only thing I could settle on eating... but Derek is out getting them now (he just called to say they aren't selling them anymore) so I said to get them but with no sauce at all... I will apply Frank's red hot sauce at home. Muaha.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Seriously?! I love the buffalo ones lately, I had one, what, 2 days ago and they're gone now?! Hmmmmm crappy!! But yes plain + franks does it! 

I just put a batch of peanut butter cookies in the oven, did a batch of chic chips too! First time using the mixer and if its dirty might as well make use of it! Haha works like a dream!! Soo not too sure if I'm up to making dinner now lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Jay's brother got us chinese last night... I ordered it from a place that we went to last time but last night it was late and then it sucked aswell!! It wasn't nice at all!! Normally I make myself eat all of it, but now I left half of it, cause I was just like: I can't eat this, I'm not even enjoying it! 
And then last night I woke up at like 4am with REALLY bad stomach cramps and spent like 15 minutes on the toilet.... :dohh: wonder if it was the chinese.... 

On the other hand, I made brownies the other day and they're awesome! Best ones I've ever done!! haha - I put some white chocolate chip things in em but they must've melted in there cause you don't see them! :haha: Oh well, I'm sure it adds some flavour....


I can't remember what date I said for your baby arriving Talia! I'll have to look it up! I can't even remember what date I put on my own baby pool :rofl: And I don't even really suffer from pregnancy brain!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I looked back and Caitlyn said the 20th and you were the 25 th Ella... Still a ways a way! I don't think I'll go over my due date... But it's tough to say! 

Sorry the Chinese food was gross... Even though it wasn't good it still is making me crave Chinese! Hahaha I love it!


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha, just cause mine wasn't good doesn't mean it'll put you off chinese!! :winkwink: Treat yourself!! Don't feel guilty, worry about calories after you've popped :winkwink:

So 2 weeks 2 days to go till my guess then!! And you're due in just under 2 weeks :happydance: Not long now!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah nothing could ever put me off Chinese! Ill tell you that right now!


----------



## Naaxi

Ick, sorry your chinese was bad and may have made you ill. That sucks.

And February 20th isn't that far away, Talia ;) You think you will have bub before the next eleven days?! But yeah they only had the snack wrap for like... a month. Sigh. It should be a staple like the caesar wrap. I guess it is better for me that it isn't... lol. Ah well, will have to find my buffalo chicken fix elsewhere.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ha I guess when you put it that way it is really close! Holy moly! Lol that's crazy


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ha I guess when you put it that way it is really close! Holy moly! Lol that's crazy!!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yup, it's getting close now Talia!!! 
I still feel like my duedate is ages away, but it's only 25 days so that's not that long!! And got quite a busy week coming up! 

I was saying to Jay the other day: I thought, maybe me and Lucas can drive back to Holland with my parents when they leave here and then fly back to the UK a couple of days later.... and then I realised: I'm gonna be 38 weeks pregnant by then... doubt anyone will let me on their plane! :haha:

Our 2nd March monkey was born this morning!! Not got any info yet, apart from that she was born this morning and weighed 5lb6oz - born at 37+1
I'm keeping a little list on our thread (seeing as I'm the one that made it, so I can edit it) with who's baby was born and when.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice! Yup they're gonna start rolling in for sure, it'll keep you on your toes if you're updating the front page or something


----------



## Naaxi

Hello ladies! A March birth already, wow! At least she was term, but holy moly lol. 

I am boring. Nothing much going on on my end. Friend stayed the night cause she and her fiancee broke up. Kinda sucks as we set them up... but yeah. Guess that is life. Was nice to see her anyways.


----------



## Eltjuh

It was the 2nd March baby.... first was born on 31/1! There's more coming though, cause some girls are having problems..... 1 is having an amnio on monday and then getting a section on wednesday I think (if baby's lungs are mature enough, which I guess they should be as she'll be 37 weeks). And then there's another girl who's had a sweep today and is being induced on the 20th if she hasn't gone into labour yet! (I think it's cause she's got diabetes, not gestational).... And like I said there are some others that have been in and out of hospital really, with high BP etc.

I checked my cervix earlier and I think I set off some small contractions or braxton hicks by doing that..... but they're gone now! With so many girls from our group going into labour or looking at having their babies really soon it makes me paranoid and starting to read into every little 'symptom' - ttc all over again :winkwink:

Other than that, nothing much going on here either.... got a health visitor coming over tomorrow. Then on saturday me and Lucas are going to London to see our friends and Jay is going to be decorating our living room (ready for the new sofa :winkwink:) And then my parents will be over sometime next week, probably monday or tuesday. Got my next midwife appointment on wednesday (next week) and then Lucas' birthday on thursday! 


How are you getting on Talia?? Any symptoms yet?? 

Sorry to hear your friend split up with her fiance Caitlyn!! :hugs:
How are you doing?? No spotting this pregnancy?? Not too much longer until your first ultrasound now!! (3.5 weeks!!)


----------



## Naaxi

Lol Ella, try to just relax :) No need to be on high alert if you aren't high risk :) Silly. 

But good thing you're busy, time will go by a lot faster :) 

I wonder when I should try my doppler :) And no spotting at all. But barely any symptoms, it freaks me out lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I'm trying to relax.... just being silly haha! 
It'll happen when it happens, nothing I can do about it - nothing worked last time (apart from the sweeps by the midwife!) Can't wait though!!

We first found the hb at 10weeks - there have been people that found it earlier, but I can understand it if you don't wanna try cause even though you know it's probably just too early, everytime you can't find it you still worry a little!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm still hanging in here just biding my time lol had a mw appt this am, BP is back to my normal, fundal height is back in track because baby is engaged a lot more than last time... Went from 41 at 37 weeks to 39 this week! So that's good! 
Sucks about your friend and her fiancé, that would be terrible to go thru.
Ya Ella try not to worry about everyone going early... There are high risk ppl in every group and like Caitlyn said they are not you. I tried to check my cervix but I can't reach at all... I've started doing EPO vaginally but it doesn't give me any cramping or anything, not that it's supposed to though... Meh!


----------



## Naaxi

I'm bidding my time until March 10th lol. I won't be completely relaxed until I know little's heart is a pumpin. My mum lost one after my baby sister as a mmc but she found out at her NT scan even though baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. So that fear lingers as well, even though I know mmcs are rare. That would be the worst... but I have to stop feeling negative. I promise most of the time I am not this bad lol. Just when I come on here it reminds me that everyone has tons of symptoms and I don't. Lol. 

Aaaaaaaaanywho, are you doing anything special like a party for Lucas, Ella?

And Talia, you are insanely close. How are you feeling emotionally/physically?


----------



## Naaxi

Go to bed, Talia  I see you online...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah you caught me, Kurtis was finishing a movie and I was trying to figure out what was going on in my silly body. Went to my moms to do some sewing, I made an entire carseat cover tonight, ill show pics in the am.. Thought my hips and back were hurting from sitting so long but was also getting BH that were pretty strong... And then on top of it, I made chili for dinner but didn't eat it til later in the night so I wasn't sure if all my belly pain were cramps or gas... Tried to get comfy in bed, tossed and turned for a few hours and now it seems to have died down (130am) so I thought I'd peek in before I try to sleep, thank god I had a nap yesterday!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh mmc, I never knew anything about it before I came on BnB! Had never heard of it before and it was totally on my mind half the time when I was waiting for my NT scan this time!! Just try to remember it's rare and usually if something goes wrong you'll know! (even if it's just intuition)

We haven't really got anything planned for Lucas.... my parents are over from Holland from saturday (but going to my sister for the weekend first, as my sister will be off on the weekend and I'm home during the week anyway). I'm making Lucas a 'creeper'-birthday cake (Jay plays minecraft and Lucas loves watching him play and always watches minecraft-videos on youtube on the tablet! :dohh: He's only gonna be 3!!! but yeah, he loves minecraft! :haha:) And we're getting him a little play-kitchen from Ikea as his present. Other than that we've not got anything planned, maybe take him to a farm or something, but we'll have to see what the weather is like and all that! 

Oh Talia!! Things are getting close now!!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Ooh Talia, that's exciting ;) Hmmmm 

And Ella, you said you never went to Ikea  One of us! One of us! ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

I've never been to Ikea ... Never bought anything from there, but I saw this little kitchen that a friend of mine got her little girl and I really liked it so I decided we'd get him that one (after researching a lot of play kitchens, most of them being plastic and pretty small, this one is wooden and not TOO expensive) But I'm still not actually gonna have been to Ikea, cause my parents are picking it up for us, as we don't really have an Ikea close (for English standards) and my parents will pass one when they're going to my sister's place! So they'll probably go there with my sister, as I asked my brothers and sisters and my parents to get Lucas something to go with the kitchen as it doesn't really come with anything and we don't really wanna spend any more on it then we are! 

Heartburn is playing up today! First time I've had it really bad this pregnancy!! I've had it before, but not during the day usually and if I had it it would be gone in about half an hour to an hour... Today it's been lingering, had it ever since about 9am - it's now 1.50pm!! 

Oh and baby 3 and 4 have been born (they were actually baby 2 and 3 as they were born before the one I told you about) - they're twin boys and they were born at 33+4 - their mum posted a video of one of them, it's so cute!!! Lucas was watching it saying: baby!! baby mummy!! baby crying!! He said it with a big smile on his face, just wait till he hears his little brother crying all the time! He'll be running away covering his ears :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Blasphemy, never been to ikea!! It's like my favorite place!! Haha that sounds like an awesome birthday present for Lucas! Big ol 3 and soon to be big brother, wow! 
I did manage to fall asleep the rest of the night thank god, no more delicious chili for me today :( and I forgot to add that along with measuring a bunch less baby was super low last night and every movement was ouchy down below... It was a whole mix of no fun! 

But here's the carseat cover! Made it all in one night and completely by myself!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eltjuh

Well done! Looking really good!! - I'm still kinda confused as to why you use those things in the US/Canada.... But oh well! Seems to be a very common thing!! We don't do them in the UK (or in Holland)

I know what you mean about every movement hurting! Don't think Logan is engaged yet but he's been poking out one of my sides tonight and then after we put Lucas to bed I thought I'd lay/sit on the sofa on my other side so he'd move.......well, he's now poking out my other side! And every time he moves it makes me hold my breath/gasp.... 
Hopefully it won't be much longer for you now Talia! Can't wait!! I'm getting so excited for you!!!! :happydance:

This is the kitchen btw....
 



Attached Files:







duktig-mini-kitchen__0086284_PE214924_S4.JPG
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Naaxi

I sae that kitchen last time I was there (after I had bought Rowan's plastic one) and kicked myself a bit... as the burners light up and it is just generally pretty darn neat. Also.... not sure if we can stay friends if you don't go to IKEA soon. Like. Now. Lol. Also, I never used that particular type, as the one I had is so baby doesn't need a blanket or coat over him in the winter and is more snug to the seat (you can see a pic in my seamonkey album of Rowan in the blue Oilers one on fbook)... but I digress. It tends to be both cold and windy here and baby will hold their breath/ gasp when the wind blows on their face. I believe that this is to help them not have to do that.

And great job, Talia :) You're so crafty hehe I love it.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I obviously don't have first hand experience but yes windy /blowing snow etc is not fun for those little ones, and I've heard that sometimes blankets will just blow off, that's why there's the loops too... Either way, last project is finished! Definitely my favorite!! And so so snugly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Naaxi

So you know how to use a sewing machine obviously... one day (months from now I am sure, lol) Do you think you could teach me?


----------



## Naaxi

3 weeks and 4 days until my ultrasound! Woo!! Hahaa!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha I need to learn more myself! I can sew yes, but I don't know how to thread a machine or fix any problems lol or use a normal machine for that matter, my mom has a serger and an industrial machine... So it does pretty much everything! Lol I think I'd actually be lost if I used a regular one...

and yay ultrasound!! Can't wait to see that gummi bear!


----------



## Eltjuh

It's not that hard to thread a normal machine.... once you've done it once it's easy.... 
I would like to have an actual sewing machine myself... only have a little mini one and that's crap! I tried fixing something the other day and it kept skipping stitches :S 
Wish I had a GOOD sewing machine, cause I would really like to make a cover for Lucas' highchair with oilcloth, but apparently it's hard to sew with and you need a good machine for it, like a strong one! (like a Singer)

Not long now till your ultrasound!! I wanna see pictures too!!!


----------



## Naaxi

It looks complicated to thread it hahaha. I dont know the brand I have... Derek's mom gave it to me and it is still in the box (but it is an old machine). Anyways... I guess I will try youtubeing it again.

Yay, my mum is coming to the ultrasound with me. (Derek works and we need the money) but it'll be nice to have my mum there to watch Rowan and then come in :) Makes me excited.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw that's nice!! Bummer that Derek can't come though, but it makes sense!! 

We're not sure yet what to do about Jay's work....they don't even know I'm pregnant.... So if I go into labour and he needs to come home they're gonna have a shock :haha: He doesn't really wanna tell them, cause he doesn't want them to think he needs time off.... I mean, you know what happened when he took 1 day off cause he was ill!!! :dohh: Don't want that happening again!
So hopefully I'll go into labour on friday morning and go to hospital when Jay gets home and then he'll be home with us until monday morning. He was asking me about it the other day and I was like: well you're not entitled to any paternity leave and we can't really afford for him to take too much time off! As long as he's there when I'm in labour I'm happy.
I mean it would be nice for him to be home to help for a couple of days, but I'm sure I'll manage (sort of) with him being at work... there's plenty of single mums out there with a toddler and a baby and they do alright, so I'm sure I can manage, plus Jay would be home around 1pm-ish anyway...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Glad to hear your mum is gonna go to your US! Yay olive week! 
And ya Ella, I'd be thinking the same re: jays work, hopefully you'll have baby on a weekend and if he's home early in the afternoon it should be alright.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies, thought I'd drop in and show you my scan I had done today and let you all know that were team BLUE :blue::blue:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Naaxi

Awww yay! I bet I will be on team :blue: as well! Boys are awesome :D Glad you popped in to share that. Makes me more excited to see my "food baby" as my best friend now calls this one because I update her weekly on what food size baby is :D Rowan was my SeaMonkey as I saw several times when he was tiny and the second time he reminded me of a seamonkey haha.

Think I heard Food Baby on the doppler for a few seconds but it went away quickly. Darn little wiggly one haha! 

Ella, let Logan know of your plan, maybe he'll listen haha!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay team blue!! Boys ARE awesome!! :thumbup: 
Not long now till you find out Talia!!! 


37 weeks for me today!! Full term!! yay!!! 
Had a very bad night with sleep though, but that was nothing to do with baby - had a toothache that wouldn't shift, even with paracetamol, that would only help for about 10 minutes! Ended up watching tv on the sofa around 1am so I wouldn't keep Jay awake and fell asleep on the sofa around 2am till 4.30 Then decided to take some more paracetamol and go back to bed. Lucas woke up at 6.30 and came in the bed with me, but he played on the tablet for an hour so I could sleep some more! Still really tired though!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm with you Ella, having a hard time sleeping have a teeny nagging headache on one side, I thinks sinuses are playing up too...I did notice last night I had at least a good hour of BH every 10-12 mins but they fizzled out... My dog has been acting weird all night... Just glued to me... Anyways I should take another shot at this sleeping thing! Gah hot flash! 
Congrats on team blue, we love updates!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think I've heard of pets acting a bit odd when it comes to going into labour..... Not sure if that's true though!! Apparently they can be a bit weird and protective aswell once you get pregnant. 
I'm wondering if kids are the same, maybe Lucas will give me an indication of when I'm gonna go into labour :winkwink: If he starts barking like a dog and running around like crazy then we'll know :haha:

Hope you get some sleep Talia!! 

Have you girls got anything planned for valentines day??? 

Me and Lucas just made a card each for Jay :) And we're just staying in tonight, Jay is cooking a nice dinner - probably fish with some spinach and ricotta tortellini :) yum!!! Not sure! 
He's going into town after work so he can buy the paint for the living room, which he's gonna be painting tomorrow when me and Lucas are in London all day! And I'm guessing he'll probably pick something nice up for me, like flowers or a card or something :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thank you all. Were very excited. I brought 3 blue out fits today, one says "daddy's little man" thought DH would like that one. 

Ooh, talia your getting very close can't wait to find out after all this time and see pictures. 
And Ella your not far behind either. Exciting times :D

I can't believe you don't get early scans Caitlyn. I had my first scan at 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 12 weeks and now 18weeks 6 days. We can have more if we pay for them ofcourse but they're just the "normal" free ones.


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucky you! So many scans!! We only get the one at 12 and 20 weeks....that's it! Unless you need a growth scan or something like that.... I really want to see our baby again, but I guess I haven't got too much longer to wait! About as long as Caitlyn has to wait for her scan!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya the dog was being weird for sure.. Usually she'll sleep on her bed or at our feet on our bed but she was like wanting to curl up near my shoulders or my tummy... Then she'd just sit up in the dark and stare, Kurtis was getting so annoyed lol this dog just sitting there not wanting to sleep! 
She's definitely been more attached to me this whole pregnancy and especially since the move, she starts shaking and freaking out if I have to leave, poor thing!
We didn't make any real plans at all, banking on having a baby! Lol don't think it'll happen though... That little episode of BH gave me hope but nothing today so far! I wonder if any of the feb babies will make an appearance!


----------



## Eltjuh

we've got 6 babies in the March group now!! It's crazy, they suddenly seem to be popping out left right and centre!


----------



## Naaxi

That was a lot to absorb lol. Congrats on being full term, Ella! Yay! On labour watch for both of you ladies now! 

Here we only get more than the 12 week and 20 week scans if there is something wrong, but those ones are free as well when needed. I also had one around 34 weeks with Rowan as I was in hospital for kidney stones and they were making sure he was okay. Oh and I did the 3D ones as well which was super neat and we will probably do the same again.


----------



## Naaxi

Whatchu guys up to?!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Had a chill day, did a few things around the house and of course = exhaustion. Lol had a nap and now we're at Kurtis's parents, they're having a dinner party so we get a fancy meal heheh better than me cooking!


----------



## Naaxi

Mmm fancy meal. What did you have? I got excited at your entire day of silence hehehe.


----------



## Eltjuh

Me and Lucas went back to London for the day yesterday! Went to see our friends :) Lucas had LOTS of fun! was really nice to see him so happy and having so much fun!! They even got us a little basket with some babystuff in it (2 sleepsuits, a little outfit, a giftcard for Boots (like a drugstore, but they do things like baby clothes and blankets aswell), a music toy and a toy that just jingles) Really nice :flower:

Not upto much today... Jay painted the living room yesterday, it looks really nice, though unfortunately after 3 coats it still needs 1 more (cause it's a little patchy - obviously that paint isn't very good!) Now all we need is the new sofa - and the new baby ofcourse! haha



Hope you 2 had a nice day yesterday! Any plans for today??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww I didn't even realize! I should check in more often and not leave you guys hanging! It was really good, Greek chicken and risotto green beans, salad and gelato... Stayed until 1am playing cards against humanity! Funniest game ever, it's so good but very crude! Pretty funny and awkward to play with your parents/inlaws! 
Today is probably just gonna be a chill day


----------



## Naaxi

I LOVE cards against humanity hahaha. My friend has the Canadian extension. So amusing. What colour is the living room, Ella? That sometimes makes a difference. And the pile of your roller. 15mm is a good happy medium :D I used to work at a house paint store while pregnant with Rowan.


----------



## OurLilFlu

It's fun to redecorate! But sucks if it takes too long lol hope this coat of paint takes care of it! Glad you had fun in London! AFM did a whole lot of nothing today, did the dishes that's about it, watched a bunch if Olympics and did some knitting. Kurtis cleaned out my car, took it for a wash and installed the carseat base! So very thankful for that... Pretty much was the last thing on the due date list lol I think tomorrow I'm gonna work on getting some snacks together for delivery day! Make some muffins etc. 
tomorrow one of our friends from highschool is coming over. We haven't seen him in ages so I'm pretty excited! Kurtis is going to help him coach the highschool football (american football lol) team in the spring! I'm really happy for him, he really misses his football days, (he wrecked his knee in his last provincial game) and I think it'll be so good for him to coach and have something to do outside of work and home. Also a good opportunity to get active again etc


----------



## Eltjuh

I have no idea about the pile of the roller, I'd have to ask Jay... or find the package haha... And the colour is a green, kinda like the green from Talia's fruit-ticker.... It looks really nice though, apart from the few patches that need doing! We're looking at getting our new curtains on wednesday and I can't wait for our new sofa to come to complete the room! We're finally getting it to look nice and homely rather than just a bunch of stuff put together (as everything we have are hand-me-downs.... The only things we ever really bought for our house, other than necessities (like fridge and washing machine etc) is our bed!!! And now the sofa ofcourse!

Ahw that sounds nice! Be nice for Kurtis to get back into it and have something else to do out of the house (like you said)!! 
And you're getting all ready for baby-day!! :happydance: Not long now!!!! 4 more days!!! :wohoo:

I think my parents are coming over today, they spent the weekend at my sister's but haven't really given us any plans yet as to when they're coming over... either today or tomorrow I'm guessing, as my sister will be back at work today! Though they probably won't be over until about 3pm at the earliest! I'm sure they'll send me a message to let me know! 
We had Jay's parents come over yesterday which was REALLY nice! They usually only stay for a few hours, like 3 hrs or something, but yesterday they stayed much longer, we all had some dinner and played nintendoland on the wii U all night!! :haha: It's so much fun playing that with lots of people!! They're off for the week so that's probably why they stayed longer :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay visitors! It's fun to visit with family! And your living room sounds like its gonna e awesome, I love green! Fav colour by far! 
Nothing else going on over here.. It's kind of a holiday over here, family day so Kurtis is off work, another nice day to hang out etc


----------



## Eltjuh

Here's a picture of the wall :) You can't see the patches on it in the picture I think.... And it's not the best light to show the colour, but you get an idea! And there's Lucas on the sofa, eating his lunch! :) 

And the other picture is of the gifts my friends got for baby! We've just decided that the little outfit is gonna be his new coming home outfit... he was gonna wear the same as Lucas did, but this is quite a small outfit and I don't know whether he'll fit it for too long after! :haha: And it would be nice for them to both have their own coming home outfit, so we can keep it in their own memory boxes :)
 



Attached Files:







20140217_122453.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









20140217_122642.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OurLilFlu

That colour is nice, it's not as vibrant as I imagined but maybe it's the light, my old living room used to be basically the same colour, I really liked it. Super cute outfits and I think it's nice that they'll each have their own keepsake


----------



## Naaxi

I also like the colour, and it isnt as bright as I imagined either :) More of a grey green. It is lovely... I'm a green fan as well haha. And adorable take home outfit, I cant wait to start buying things for this little, lol. Today I am finishing up edits on Talia's pictures hehe &#9825; Hopefully you can get them before D Day hehe &#9825;

Woke with a migraine again. Eurgh. I hate that... definitely not fair to wake up with one.


----------



## Eltjuh

https://www.wilko.com/wall+ceiling-...tt-emulsion-paint-oak-leaf-25ltr/invt/0238161 
This is the paint we used... looks a little more green there than it did in my picture! 

Oh I can't wait to see your pictures Talia!! You'll have to upload some when Caitlyn is done with them!! 

Oh no Caitlyn!! Migraines are horrible!! I've never had any, but I've seen Jay have plenty (and my mum used to get them every time she had a holiday from work, standard, first day she'd be down all day!) Hopefully it goes soon!!
Can you take any meds for it?? Jay is immune to most things, there's only 1 thing he can take really (paracetamol or ibuprofen does nothing, he has to take a mixture of paracetamol and codeine)


----------



## Naaxi

I use Motrin to take off the edge and meditate to get some of it away... Brings it to a dull roar I can ignore.

But yay, finished the pics :D Now to finish my friend's bf's painting... she gave it to him for Christmas but I have to touch it up and haven't gotten around to it... Oops, lol!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eek I'm excited for piccys!! Migraines are terrible, I feel like nothing really touches them, Kurtis has used a hypnotherapy track with some good success... For him theyre Usually tension /stress related so like you said Caitlyn meditating and relaxing thoughts are the way to go! 
Today has def been my worse day, so uncomfortable in all aspects, didn't sleep well at all... But I'm making muffins so the world is an ok place! Lol birth centre snacks + treats for the midwives.. One batch Cranberry orange and one batch of blueberry


----------



## Naaxi

Mmm. 

So I haven't even contacted any midwives... I'm nervous that none will be available so it is easier to avoid the thing altogether lol. Or that they won't have any that wotk out of Grey Nuns... I know I should call to find out but it is more stress than just my current idle worry if they say no lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Caitlyn!! Call them all and get on the wait lists for the ones that practice out of the nuns!! I've heard it's hard to get in initially but spots usually open up!! Get on it!!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww... that is a sad thought why those spots open up... :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Not necessarily a sad thought why the spots open up! If people have their babies they'll be discharged by their midwives so they will have spots open for other people - like you!! Hurry up, get on it now, the earlier you get on the list, the earlier you'll get a midwife!! (Don't think they have waiting lists here, they just have to find someone to cover it, as you need your care and they are the only people that do prenatal care)

So my parents didn't come yesterday, I messaged my mum on whatsapp and she was like: oh we're not coming till wednesday! We want to spend as much time as possible with Arthur (my nephew, who was born in November), just like we did when Lucas was little and we will when you have the baby... And I was like: :cry: Really??! Just cause Lucas is a bit older doesn't mean he needs/wants less attention from his opa & oma!! I can understand it, in a way, but at the same time I'm annoyed about it! It shouldn't really matter how old he is, they should still sort of share their attention equally... They will have been at my sister's for 4 days and will only be here for about a day and a half, maybe 2.... And my sister and her husband both work aswell so it's kinda boring there for them! Oh well!! I just got hit by my hormones and my slight autism :winkwink: Whenever I think something is gonna happen I want it to happen! Like when I come up with the idea of going out one day and make plans in my head, then ask Jay: shall we do this today?? and he says no I wanna stay in, I get a bit 'meh' cause I'd already arranged it all in my head and then it doesn't happen.... If that makes sense! 

Anyway, what are you ladies upto this week??? 
I've got my 38 week appointment tomorrow, be interested to see if he's engaged at all.... and I'm making Lucas' birthday cake tomorrow aswell!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Caitlyn, the spots open up not just for sad reasons... Ppl drop out of midwifery care sometimes, our group alone is short 2 ppl from the start because it just wasnt for them, or they got on with a different practice. And then of course sometimes care needs to be transferred to an OB etc.. But either way you def won't get one if you keep putting it off missy!! Lol

Ella, sorry to hear about your parents. It's disappointing when things don't stick to planned. I get that for sure esp when you kind if have your mind set on it. I completely agree with you re: Lucas, if anything he's at the age where they need more attention. I get that your sis might need more help with the baby but the baby surely won't remember being visited where as Lucas does! Either way have fun with the birthday cake!


----------



## Eltjuh

We hadn't really made any plans as to when they were coming over, but seeing as they spent the weekend at my sister's and she was working again yesterday (and so was her husband) I figured they'd probably come over to ours either yesterday or today.. so it was a little bit of a disappointment when I got told: oh we're not coming until wednesday.... Oh well!! 

I'm baking Lucas' cake tonight so it has plenty of time to cool down before being decorated, as I've been having some issues with the buttercream/icing getting really runny, probably cause the cake is still warm-ish (warmer inside than it seems when you touch it). Then tomorrow I've got my midwife appointment at 11.50 and after that I'm taking Lucas to McDonalds for an early birthday treat and then we're meeting up in town with Jay to do some shopping - getting new curtains for the living room :) So a nice day planned for tomorrow! And then I've gotta decorate Lucas' cake when we get home and my parents should be over around 3 or 4ish :) 
We're doing dinner with both our parents on thursday aswell, for Lucas' birthday. Can't wait for Lucas to see his cake (hopefully it turns out like I want it to!!) and for him to get his little kitchen! 
Lots of people have said: why are you getting him a kitchen?? and we keep having to explain that he likes to help in the kitchen and he keeps coming to us with imaginary food at the moment - "here you go daddy, got some cake!" :haha: So cute!!


----------



## Naaxi

We got Rowan a play kitchen for Christmas and he loves it... but if we dont watch him he grabs food from dinner and puts it in those pots and pans. /facepalm hahaha. He also got a play vacuum and mop and broom etc. As he loves role play at the moment! So the kitchen makes perfect sense!


----------



## Eltjuh

He was going over to Jay earlier giving him invisible cake.... And I just said: you know he's gonna be doing that ALL the time after thursday! :winkwink: 
I was thinking about asking Jay's parents to get him something to 'clean' with... but Jay told them to get him a creeper plushy....so they did, but he's gonna love that aswell!! (it's from minecraft, in case you didn't know....he loves minecraft! - when we were in the train on saturday he saw someone reading a book about minecraft and we sat at their table and Lucas went: Look mummy! Minecraft!! :haha:) 

Just finished baking his cake, it smells so nice!!! yum yum!!


----------



## Naaxi

Mmm send me a piece in the mail hahaha! And we need your address to send stuff  Fbook message it to me.

Lol I am amused. .. on the verge of tears for absolutely no reason. Those hormones... gotta love em.


----------



## Naaxi

I'm bored lol. Get to fold mount laundry today. Whatchu ladies up to?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm still in bed, my hips got so bad last night... Ugh I think it must be a surge of hormones to prep for labour... I really want to see someone but I can't decide chiro, acupuncture or just go for a massage!


----------



## Naaxi

Mmmm go for a massage. You won't be able to for a long time lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

well, I already told you what my plans were for the day... so we did that!  
Mw appointment went well, no weight gain (yay!!), everything good. She said baby's head is very low, my notes said 2/5 palpable (so 3/5ths engaged) so that's a good start! Though I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything, but it's nice to know that things are at least moving in the right direction! 
She had trouble making sure that it was actually the head down there, cause he was so low! 

Not finished Lucas' cake yet, cause we got home later than expected and I HAD to sit down for a while before starting that, as my feet were killing me! 
And then my parents turned up so we sat and chatted to them for a while. Jay's doing dinner now and I'm gonna finish the cake after dinner.... 


I bet you love folding laundry Caitlyn?! :winkwink: I don't mind folding it, it's the putting it all away and ironing that I hate! 

Talia, definitely go for a massage! I'd love one :) I get really sore hips at night aswell, I HAVE to lay on my back sometimes because they're both so sore I can't lay on them! Usually helps to just get up and go to the toilet, even though I'm only up for a minute then, but it just takes the pressure off them for a little while I guess! :hugs: Hope they feel better tonight!


----------



## Naaxi

LOL so I totally procrastinated all day and haven't folded anything. It is hard when I am watching Rowan though, as he likes to "help" and by "help" I mean destroy all my folded piles while trying to refold them... I may do it when Derek is home.


----------



## Eltjuh

I saw your maternity pictures on FB Talia! They look great! You did a great job Caitlyn!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya sorry I didn't post any on here! They are awesome! I saw your cake but didn't want to comment since it was jays pic! Lol wow it looks good! How did you do the icing? Looks like it took forever!! Very well done!


----------



## Naaxi

I agree, awesome cake! Happy Birthday to your boy! :D

Cancelling my bootcamp. Just one more added expense to the growing list... I want to start putting money away for Rowan... and we are supposed to go on a Disney cruise November 2015... so we will see about that hahaha. I may have used my pregnancy to get out of the contract saying I've been having pain and the doc said no strenuous exercise...:blush: Which isn't entirely false... I've been having pains but haven't gone in as they are just round ligament/stretching pains. Anyways... she hasn't gotten back to me yet. We will see.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay pruney pants! That sounds fair for cancelling your bootcAmp, hopefully you get your full refund or whatnot! I wanna go on a cruise! I've never been, Rowan will love it I'm sure!


----------



## Naaxi

I won't get a refund but they won't keep charging me for the next 4 months so that saves me 400$.


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow can't believe you're 10 weeks now!! Gone so quick!!! Only 2 more weeks till your ultrasound!! :happydance: Can't wait to see your little bubba! 

Had a great day, Lucas got to stay up late (9.30 instead of 7!!) Hoping he'll sleep in tomorrow, but I doubt it! 
The cake took me forever to make :haha: We started last night, worked on it for about 2.5 hrs I reckon, that was only the top done.... Then I finished it off this morning, which took another 2.5 hrs I think.... Didn't time it, but yes, it was a lot of work! I had a cutter to cut all the squares with though, didn't cut them all by hand (well, with the cutter, so still one by one, but not just with a knife).
But I did have to put all the squares on individually! But he loved it and it's worth it! :) His last cake, last year, took forever aswell!!
So knackered now though!!! 

Anything happening yet Talia???


----------



## Naaxi

Hey, I was just curious and went back and checked... did you know March 19th is this thread's bday? And I joined in on the 20th :D So we have been chatting basically daily for almost a year!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow that's a cake for sure, it's worth it though! Sounds like you guys had a really nice day! Glad Lucas had fun now bring on the imaginary food!
Not much here, plenty of BHs today and strong ones at that, rock hard abs LOL! About 7 mins apart for over an hour after Canada won the hockey game!!! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Woo! Not long now hunny!! :dance::headspin::happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Maybe the USA/Canada game tomorrow morning will do the trick ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha as long as its not during the men's game we'll be good!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well looks like I have a well behaved baby, water broke at 350am on the due date!! It was pretty bright yellow at first but the MW didn't seem concerned. Seems to have lightened up a bit. hope its not meconium, ive also read that straw coloured is normal... 
Just period type pains, took a shower double checked the bags and now trying to go back to bed! Ill try to keep you guys posted!


----------



## Eltjuh

wow look at you go!! Picture perfect :winkwink:
So exciting, I'll be stalking this thread all day!!! 

I think if there's meconium in it it's more green/brown-ish coloured... not sure though! But if the midwife isn't concerned then you shouldn't be either!
Try to get as much rest as possible!!! 

Good luck! And keep us updated!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Ooooooh exciting!! :D Good luck love and try to keep us updated. And yes, mine was greenish, Rowan had pooped.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it was definitely yellow, no foul odour etc. still at home heading to the BC when the contractions get stronger, last longer ( been at least a minute since 4 am) and are closer to 3-4 mins apart. ( been 4-6 lately) had a couple really long ones ( close to 2 mins) coming every 3 1/2 but they only kept on for 3 or so times... Wish I could nap but I did lay down for a couple hours listening to my hypno... Getting there! And we made it thru to watch the hockey game at home! Kurtis's mom just left with our puppy... I won't see her til after now :'( sigh


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, don't miss your puppy too much :) She'll be alright. You will have to let me know how the hypno birthing goes. I want to be calmer this time... although I know I will be, having gone through it before. It wont be as scary. 

Which reminds me... you have got this, Talia :) Your body is amazing, trust it :) 

I am just so darn excited for you!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh it's so exciting!! (and I'm so jealous!! I want my baby too!)
Hope you can manage to stay at home for a while so you'll be further along by the time you get to the birth centre! 
Let us know how you get on, if you can! 

Good luck, and you can do it!! 





AFM, being grumpy.... I asked Lucas about 3 times to go on the potty (before bed), he didn't listen so I said: I'll ask you nicely one more time..... And then Jay went: Oh and then the grumposaur will come out!! (grumposaur is kinda our word for someone who's grumpy - obviously!) and I was like: well, do you not want me to discipline him then?? So I just said: you know what, you do it! I won't say anything anymore and let you deal with him! :growlmad:
And now Jay is annoyed with me..... I mean WTH! All I'm trying to do is to get Lucas to listen to me, that's supposed to be a good thing right?? And he's making me feel bad now for being annoyed with him! :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

What a dink. I do the same with Rowan. But it tends to be Derek who gets annoyed with Rowan before me (although lately pregnancy hormones have made me have a bit shorter fuse). Anyways. .. I'd be mad too, seeing as he undermined what you said basically. And Lucas will pick up on that.


----------



## Naaxi

Awwww I hope you've had baby by now and are just getting in some quality family time! Hugs to you and yours. &#9825;


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, in the end he came to me and said he loved me... and he was only joking.... At least I didn't give in! :winkwink: haha I hate it when I get annoyed with him and then I end up being the one apologizing, cause I feel like he should apologize to me instead! :haha: But I'm not someone to hold a grudge.... 



Talia, what's going on??? I've been dying to know! I went to the toilet at about 3am (my time) and was thinking about checking in, but then decided I'd better just get back to bed and back to sleep! 
Hope you're holding your baby right now!! Let us know how things went and how you guys are doing when you can!! :hugs: 


So exciting isn't it Caitlyn??!!! And I'm getting excited for your scan aswell!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol well that's good, Ella. And only 2 weeks and 2 days until my ultrasound :D Yay :D and only 1 week and six days until your due date, Ella!! 13 days! Can you believe it??


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah it's crazy!! I was looking at the calendar earlier and I flicked it to the next page to look at the next week (in March) and it said: baby due!! I was like: WOW! that's weird, seeing that so close!!! 
I still can't believe we'll have a baby again, it's normal to me that I'm pregnant, but it still hasn't sunk in that that actually means you're gonna have a baby! :haha:

I'm gonna bet that you have your ultrasound before our baby is born!


----------



## Naaxi

All babies are different  Logan may be an early bird ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Nah, I still bet your ultrasound before my baby!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol let's compromise and say same day ;) How are you?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm alright... tired most of the time though!! And I wanna know when this baby is gonna show!! :haha: 
Getting impatient cause there's so many girls on the march thread (and fb group) that have had their babies already!! And now Talia!! Wonder how she's getting on!!! 

How are you???


----------



## Naaxi

I've been wondering how she is as well! Check in once in a while to see if there is an update (fbook and here haha) 

I'm alright. Lots of pains today. Think my uterus it on the way up and out :) Also impatient, but to see my little food baby lol &#9825;


----------



## Naaxi

Getting anxious, hope everything went alright...


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I'm getting anxious too! Hope they're both alright!! 

I keep checking my emails to see if anyone has posted, but it's always you :winkwink: haha

Have you managed to find the heartbeat yet??


----------



## Naaxi

I think briefly but never enough for it to register on the bpm screen so then I doubt myself lol. My placenta is always too loud.

5:45am and got up to pee and now I can't go back to sleep as everyone is breathing too loud lol and Derek's son has friends over and they are talking SO loud in the living room. Going batty. Going to try and go back to sleep now. Sigh.


----------



## Naaxi

Woooo! Welcome to the world, Royen!!


----------



## Naaxi

*Bounces ball off wall*


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: Bored???

I was watching One born every minute..... it's really weird watching that knowing it's gonna be me soon! Within the next 25 days!! Aaaaaah!!!! :winkwink: 
I saw the dads holding their babies after and was like: I remember Jay when he first held Lucas, I hope he's gonna be like that with Logan aswell!! 
He was sooooo in love with that boy straight away!! 

I tidied the baby's room today, there was still some mess from decorating it and we needed to sort out the toys aswell - in Lucas' room mainly, but there were some in the nursery aswell. So I did that this morning! Then tidied Lucas' room - we had a sofa that we wanted to put in his room (well Jay wanted to, so I just went with it!) Then I took Lucas to the playground for a bit..... And then we got our new curtains, so I put those up - Jay wasn't happy about it though, cause I stood on a chair, but he wasn't there!! :haha: I think it's fine to stand on chairs etc, as long as you're being extra careful!!! I'm not disabled, just pregnant!! :haha:
So we got some things sorted that we wanted to do before baby comes. So fingers crossed he now knows that we're (as good as) done and he's allowed to come now!! :winkwink: 


What have you been upto?? Other than watching Cars2 (AGAIN!! :winkwink:)
I bet Lucas would ask me to watch the same film over and over if he'd actually sit and watch one, cause he's forever asking me to play games on the wii U, cause he loves watching it (and he thinks he plays too! :haha: - even if we give him an xbox controller, when we're all playing together and don't have any wii remotes left!)


----------



## Naaxi

Aww that sounds like a good day :) I am heading to the doctors again because Rowan is having troubles peeing again. Fun stuff. I HATE bus drivers. The one I just left was such a dink. Whatever... I am so grumpy today I just wanna throw things. At people. Like knives.

But yes, Rowan asks for Cawww at least once a day, if not more. It is cute and highly annoying hahaha :)

Only 11 days unyil your due date!!! Ahh! &#9825;


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, I have been soo MIA ! But like you saw she did come into this world almost 2 days after we last spoke. A lot went down and I will write out my birth story soon. Ended up with mec in the amniotic fluid while pushing and that was the last straw among many to transfer to the hospital. She was majorly stuck and still malpositioned after2.5 hrs of pushing (again) her head was so swollen and tilted that they refused to try vaccuum or forceps and section it was. She was stuck crazy bad and yanking her out caused a tear in my uterus, lost a lot of blood and her poor head is so bruised and nose all mashed in. I was showing signs of infection earlier and they recommended her to be transferred to another hospital for antibiotics.she was in the intermediate care nursery for a bit but then got to stay in my room. Both pretty much out of the woods infection wise but my blood levels crashed since I lost 1.5 L of blood in surgery and its gone down more but thankfully I didn't need a transfusion this morning. That's the gist!


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw sorry it was such a hard delivery!! But it's nice to hear you're both doing well!! Did you have a feeling she was gonna be a girl??? Happy you didn't find out beforehand??? 
Hope you're getting plenty of rest and enjoying your little girl!! :thumbup:


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry it was such an ordeal! But I am glad you're both safe and she is gorgeous :) I look forward to reading your birth story. :) Let me know if you need anything &#9825;


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Talia, Congratulations on your little girl!! 
I'm sorry it wasn't the picture perfect delivery but am glad your both doing well now. Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hey hun!! Congrats on passing the half way point! Woo! How do you feel? Do you have a Facebook? You should add me if you do :) Caitlyn Barton and the pic is of me and my little guy I believe :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi! Thanks. It's a bit of a milestone when you've lost one in the past. As is your 12w mark and scan very soon!!
I do, I'm Kristy-Lea Fraser photo is of my self and DH (Ryan) infront of the Belagio casino in Vegas. I'll add you :)
I'm feeling good. Still have back and hip pain but managing it quite well I think, next step is to find a back/belly brace just trying to wait until it cools down first.


----------



## Naaxi

I was confused in what you meant until I saw you were an Aussie :D It is disgustingly cold here still so I can't wait for warmth :)

Sorry your hips are still bugging you. I have had painful hips since I was a teenager, so I'm never sure if it is pregnancy related or not lol. But I've been getting more and more round ligament pains if I turn the wrong way or sometimes even if I sneeze lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

omg... I can totally relate to painful hips!!! 
Not so bad when I'm sitting (even with this crappy old sofa) or walking.... but in bed!!! OMG!! I can't sleep because I lay on one side, then my hips start hurting so I roll over and then that side hurts too and I just keep trying to swap and can't get comfortable!! I honestly can't wait to have this baby now, hopefully getting him out will stop my hips hurting to much at night!!! 

Sometimes when I get up to go to the toilet I can't even stand up straight, either cause of my hips or cause my bladder is so full - or both maybe :haha:
The other night I went to the toilet, tried to bend down to open the lid (we always have that closed) and I could barely bend down to open it!! :dohh: 


Are you starting to see anything yet Caitlyn??? (bump-wise)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

:haha: Yea I'm an Aussie, this summer hasn't been too bad (I'm in SE Queensland) we've only had a "few" 40C days but it's been sitting mid 30's the whole summer and I've been living in Air con even though I'd rather have windows open for fresh air. Our winters never get as cold as yours though. We barely hit below 10C and never get snow in Queensland. 

My hips started hurting only when I laid on my back, then both sides started (when rolling over, etc) then it affected my walking/standing. Some nights I crawl to the toilet because they're that bad and can't stand but it'll all be worth it in 20 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

I wish it never got below 10 here... I'd be in tshirts year round hahaha. It has hit -40 a few times this winter... and it is still -15 ish this week... luckily today is only -7. I can't wait for warmer weather. I really don't belong in this crazy province lol. I honestly ask my hubby if we can move to Australia every week in the winter (which lasts 8 months or so here). His response is always that they won't accept us until he has skills they need so maybe when he becomes a journeyman in his trade. SIGH. Even then I know he wont leave his family. I could leave mine but not forever. For a few years, though, I would haha. 

And ick, yes definitely get a belly support band and I hope that that helps... crawling the the bathroom doesnt sound fun at all :(


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Haha yea, we all freeze if it gets under 10C lol. I've heard visa's into Australia are hard to get. I know what you mean about not being able to leave your family for too long. Ryan and I have spoken about moving to America for a few years (once we have the $ to do it) we both love America I say that we were born in the wrong country lol.
Going to get a pregnancy massage next week for my birthday so hopefully it helps.

How are you going? You've already passed one mile stone- 10 weeks and 12 weeks is just around the corner!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I was born in the wrong country... I always say that!! People keep asking me if I'm gonna teach Lucas Dutch, cause I'm Dutch.... and I'm like: uhm.... yeah maybe, maybe when Jay is back at work (which I've just realised he is now and I'm still speaking English).... I tell them I always liked English better, even when I was a kid, so I must've been born in the wrong country! :winkwink:

Oh, and I would say it's not THAT hard being away from family, but I guess I'm not halfway around the world! My family lives in Holland, and that's only a 50 minute flight.... or about 8 hrs drive (including the ferry)


----------



## Naaxi

8 hours drive is nothing here haha. We visit my step dad's family in Victoria which is about 16 hours with the ferry. I'd move there without many qualms. 

Woo! I'm a real fruit now :) Yay lime. Lots of stretching pains today. A week and four days until my ultrasound! Woo! Can't wait for first tri to be done. It always drags for me and the rest flew by with Rowan. Once I can feel him regularly (or her I guess) it will go faster.


----------



## Eltjuh

1 more week till my duedate tomorrow and only 3 weeks until baby will definitely be here!! I keep wondering when he'll come, can't help but check the toilet paper every time I go to the toilet.... :haha: 
Checked my cervix a few times, it's still back, can't get to the opening, but it's soft and I think it's getting shorter (effacing) which is a good thing! But I had a hard time trying to reach it earlier so not 100% sure if it's getting shorter! 
Everything is really swollen down there though! :blush: must be pressure from baby! 
I asked my midwife last time when they offer sweeps and she said not till 41 weeks!! :( was hoping I'd get one at 40 weeks, but we'll see, maybe I won't need it! :winkwink: (doubt it!) 

There have already been so many 'March' babies born!! And it's not even March yet!! There's been about 11 who were due after me! I think overall there have been about 18 babies born that were due in March! Can't believe it!! 


Yay for being a real fruit now Caitlyn!! Not long till you're going into 2nd tri!! Can you believe it?? I bet you're excited!! I am for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol so close, Ella! He will be in your arms soon enough :D 

And yes, I am excited to finally be out of first tri and for the fun and exciting things of second tri to come, like movement and gender determining :D Although I know it is a boy hehe.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I used to live 8hour drive away from family and it was only hard at Holiday times and when I had my mc- although when I called my mum and told her; She called one of my sisters and organsied to drive up and spend a week with me. My sister had to get my dad to drive as my mum and sister don't drive (parents split up when I was 5 and barely talk). It was a nice surprise when I woke up to them banging on my door the next day.

Yay! 3 weeks does not seem that long when I'm looking at roughly 20 weeks and Caitlyn has 30 weeks (give or take)

Yay! For Lime!!!! I hated first tri. Every little thing had me worried. 
Now I'm just counting to 24 weeks (baby can be born and live in Aus)


----------



## Eltjuh

3 weeks definitely isn't that long.... unless everyone around you (in your due date group) is having babies and you're waiting to start labour :haha: 
I remember last time with Lucas, the last 2 weeks seemed to take FOREVER!!! Only cause I was overdue and was in denial at first of going overdue... I was like: just cause everyone in my family go overdue doesn't mean I am going to be late!! Still have a little hope this time that I might not go overdue ... as first babies are more likely to be late, so considering this is my second, maybe my body knows what to do and starts a bit earlier :winkwink: Oh well, all we can do is wait and see!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Yea I guess, you'd be sitting there getting impatient- at least I would be. 
I have a feeling I'm going to go early but that'll probably mean I'll be late. 
Hopefully it won't be too long before your little man arrives :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey girls, just up feeding at 630 am... We finally had a text book night!! Feeds every 3 ish hours and actual sleep in between ! Yay, Royen def had days and nights switched up so it was pretty torturous! 

I love that first tri is almost over for you Caitlyn, I find it drags too but at least you get to have a 4 ish week head start, I find second tri you're like ' I still have how many weeks until 3td?

Ella you're getting close! I was convincing myself I'd be early and it all started on my due date! Hope you don't go much over! And yes march is right around the corner! 

Oh am Im so jealous that you live in aus! I'm sure I'd love it there but honestly the heat you get there would probably roast me! I can't even imagine if pregnant!! Ugh:!


----------



## Naaxi

Wooo! One more week until you're due, Ella!!! He will be in your arms in less than 21 days! Can you believe it?!! Everything nice and ready for his arrival? I forget if you saod family was coming to help you out? My Mum was only able to get a few days off when I had Rowan but she has taken a week off this time so yay :D I am hoping the transition from one to two kids won't be as hard as I fear it will... I am certain I will sleep less as Rowan will be up more. With him I got to nap lots, it was nice. And I will have to figure out newborn nursing wraps for my sling... I only knew one way to wrap them in the soft sling and it wouldn't work for a newborn. And oh man I can't even avoid going outside in the winter next year as Rowan will be three and not as easily amused inside. SIGH. Lol.

Hey, Kristy... are you finding out the sex of the baby?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup, max of 21 days!! I've got a little blackboard in the kitchen which I am counting down on... and at the moment it says 21 days (and a small (7) :haha:) 
Cause I decided a few days ago that I should be counting down until 42 weeks instead of 40  Doctors should really just tell everyone their duedate is at 42 weeks, since you know that you'll definitely have your baby by then and no one will get disappointed! (unless you don't want to be induced)
We'll have family over to come and visit and see the baby, but Jay doesn't want anyone staying with us, I don't really either, cause with Lucas I had way too many people coming over at once and staying with us and I was determined to stay up and do everything and be social, which I shouldn't have!! I know that now!! :haha: But it kinda depends on when baby is born anyway.... Jay would like to have like a week or 2 of just us, but I'm not too bothered as long as they aren't all coming over at once and wanting to stay with us. We don't really have room for that anyway. But yeah, like I said it kinda depends on when he's born as my parents can only come over for a weekend, as mum is working during the week and they've only got 1 weekend in March that they don't have anything else on. The first weekend (the one straight after I'm due, 8th) they've got a big party planned for my grandad's birthday. Then the 15th they've not got any plans yet (unless they're visiting their new grandson :winkwink:) and then the 22nd they're going skiing in France for a week, so they won't be back in time to make it the last weekend (29th) either. So if he's born anytime after the 15th then they won't see him until April. Which in a way would be nice, like I said to have some rest and get used to it first, but then again I'd like them to see him earlier and I hope he won't make us wait that long!! :haha: But we'll see.

I have no idea what to expect of having 2 kids! Just glad Lucas is a bit older and you can actually ask him to do things (if he'll listen is another thing :winkwink:) and you can explain things to him and he'll (sort of) understand! And he is usually very helpful so I'm sure he'll want to help me if I'd ask him to get a nappy for the baby or something like that. He always takes our plates to the kitchen (without us asking him to) after dinner!! :) Wonder how long that'll last :winkwink: Sure he won't be doing that anymore when he's older, not willingly anyway :haha: 
Today we came past the hospital in the bus and he said: go see the baby!! :) So cute, he remembers going there to see the baby on the scan :) 



There should be lots of video's on youtube on how to tie your sling in different ways.... I used to have one, but I think I gave it to a charity shop as I didn't use it.... I was gonna give it to another girl from the March group, but I can't find it anywhere so I reckon I already got rid of it when we moved. :dohh:

Kristy already found out didn't you?? I thought you were having a boy.... or am I confusing you with someone else?? 
You're gonna find out aren't you Caitlyn?? (though I know you're like 99% sure it'll be another boy)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Yes, I found out at 19w6d and he is indeed a boy and Ryan is boasting that he takes after his dad:dohh:

Talia, I'm glad she's getting into a nice routine for you! At least you will be able to get some sort of rest. 

I'm very undecided as to if I want people to come stay/help with the baby as I don't want it to be overboard like Ella said. I already have a feeling that our mothers and one of my sisters (I have 4 and 1 SIL) are going to smother us and the baby as they already do now :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Oops, sorry Kristy :flower: I forgot lol. Darn foggy baby brain starts so early...

I am watching my neighbour's daughter who is four for 5 hours. I'm so pooped hahaha! Derek isn't even home to help.

Ella, Derek will be back at work so I will be happy for the help from my mum, but I could see how having too many people over would be overwhelming. The first three months I didn't have any visitors at all aside from my Mum, it got lonely. That's so cute that Lucas remembers seeing the baby on the ultrasound, I hope Rowan gets excited too.

And yes, I am finding out that he for sure has a penis ;) But it is a boy so I don't *need* to ;) but I will anyways haha. May even throw a gender reveal mini party


----------



## Naaxi

Dance party :dance::happydance::headspin::happydance::dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, you bored Caitlyn???! :winkwink:

I've been working on Logan's birth sampler (cross-stitch). It's almost finished..... well, half of it is finished cause I've still gotta do the lines and with the Tatty Teddy/Me2You bears there's always SO much to do, cause of all the little hairs!! So that'll probably take me about as long as the rest of it did! :haha: And then I'll have to add his name, date of birth and weight to it when he's born. So as soon as I've finished everything else he's allowed to come so I can finish it :winkwink: Only 4 more days until I'm due!! (tomorrow)


What have you been upto Caitlyn??


----------



## Naaxi

You'll have to post pictures of it when you're done :)

Today I am going to my first prenatal but just with my GP so I bet I wont get to do anything cool like hear the heartbeat. Siiigh. Still can't find it on the doppler. Sniff. One week and I get to see him though :D

Oh and Derek has been kind of neutral this whole time, basically ignoring that I am pregnant aside from laughing at my dinner choices (the other night was waffles with nutella and bananas and whipped cream... cause that was all I could imagine going down without a fight and I was correct) but I digress. Last night he was actively looking for names. It was sweet.


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!!!! You're soooo close now!! Almost 12 weeks :happydance: 
Not long till you'll have your first midwife appointment (if you have a mw... you were on a waiting list or something right??)

Jay has just finished painting the hill under that tree in Logan's room (you've seen pictures right??) So baby is allowed to come now! :winkwink: 

I will definitely post pictures when it's done! Didn't get that much done on it today though, probably get some more done after dinner when Lucas is in bed. 



Last night we decided we'd try to get baby out (the 'old fashioned way')..... Didn't go exactly to plan!! :haha: TMI, but Jay was on top and then I farted :blush: :dohh: I didn't mean to, didn't even feel it coming, it just happened and they kept coming, just tiny little pops!! :dohh: We tried to ignore the first one but then just burst out laughing - luckily both of us were laughing!! 
It was funny afterwards, but kinda killed the mood so yeah, that didn't last very long :haha: Hopefully he can forget about it and try again sometime this week :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! 

How goes Ella?! You're getting so close!! Any good labour symptoms? 

Loved the dance party Caitlyn, I feel like I don't check in often enough but I don't have too much to say on my end, Royen is getting easier everyday... Even last night we went to an Oscar party and she slept the whole time, fed once and slept. Fed when we got home and slept til 330 fed and slept til 830! Easy peasy! It's amazing I just don't want to jinx it!


----------



## Eltjuh

wow! Lucky you!! 5 hour stretch of sleep!! It took weeks before I got that with Lucas I think!! (can't really remember tbh)
Hopefully she continues!! 
How are you doing? Recovering alright??


AFM, no labour symptoms, just had a lot of cervix pains today. I would like to have some little symptoms though!! 
Everytime I get some sort of cramp I wonder if it is anything or if it's just normal stuff.... like earlier I had some cramps going on but turned out it was just my stomach, and then had to go to the toilet really badly!! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well it takes her about an hour for a good good feed, bum change and settle.. But the night before she was feeding like constantly for about 2 hrs, it was like 'there is no way you're still hungry!' But she legit slept from midnight til 630! It was crazy lol she's being so good to me... The hospital nights and the first two at home were brutal but I'm glad it's done a 180. 
I'm doing good, I'm bad at staying on top of my pain meds so I get sore out of my own doing but I'm moving around pretty well and all that. I should probably nap too, I really haven't had a daytime nap since we left the hospital lol I feel like I have pretty good energy levels, who knows how!

Maybe the cramps and bathroom stuff is your clear out? I def had a bit of that I think the night beforehand water broke


----------



## Eltjuh

You should definitely try and nap some though!! I thought I was alright the first couple of days but it really got on top of me in the end! Though everyone is different ofcourse! Go with your gut :winkwink: 

I had one cramp earlier which honestly felt like a contraction and I thought it might be one, but not had anything since.... I was gonna mention it to Jay, but was like: no, he'll probably think I'm being silly if nothing else happens after... :haha: 
He reckons he's gonna be flapping when things happen! He put the carseat downstairs in the living room and I was like: why did you do that?? (my hospital bag is still upstairs in the nursery) and he said: well, that way I won't forget it or get the other carseat which will be too big.... and I was like: you won't forget it if it's right next to my hospital bag!! :dohh: 
Oh well, whatever he wants!! :shrug: Crazy men!! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

LMAO at the farting story :D That's too funny :D I am naturally a gassy person so have done it even not pregnant :blush::rofl:

So glad Royen is being good for you! And suuuure, now she sleeps all the time ;) Heehee. But bad lady! Take your pain meds. And I always had enough energy with Rowan. We'd sleep in and that was generally good enough. The occasional day nap. Just listen to your body :)

So after I came home a few hours after the docs where I got a pap and full physical (as well as bloodwork and urinalysis) I had a bunch of mucusy discharge while peeing and it was tinged with blood. Hope it was just from the pap and was a one off. She said my uterus felt perfect for nearly 12 weeks so that's good...


----------



## Eltjuh

I wouldn't worry too much about the mucus and spotting.... I'm sure it's just from the pap/internal.... But you know that :winkwink:


I'm awake, sitting downstairs in the livingroom wrapped in a blanket at 4 am!! :dohh: I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep! I want to, but it's not working!!! :( 
Bet Lucas will be up and wanting to go downstairs at like 6am and I'll be back in bed feeling really tired!! :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

Eee! You can tell baby is coming soon! &#9825; Sorry you can't sleep though. I say before my ultrasound you'll have him :D All the signs are there anyways.


----------



## Eltjuh

I feel as if there are no signs at all!! Everything I've been feeling could be anything, could just be normal things happening and just be a coincidence.... 
Just like the 2ww all over again! :haha:
I hope you're right though!! It's the 2nd time this week where I've been awake and not been able to sleep...... Though last time it didn't take me this long to go back to sleep, I wasn't awake long enough to make me get up and do something else for a while.... 

Jay is gonna be getting up in a minute for work, so I'm gonna go back to bed :haha: before he notices I'm gone :winkwink: Only joking!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah I spoke too soon!! At around 4 pm I was like I'm gonna feed her so that when Kurtis gets home he can take her and I can get supper going and maybe nap.... Bam! Hit a brick wall, I was instantly zombie tired and of course she fed but not well and then was fussy most of the evening and again eating at every opportunity! So she fed like a banshee all evening took two hours to settle and finally get full from 9-11 lol but she slept til 430... So crazy... But now I think she's finally off for another snooze... Today I vowed to do basically nothing, dishes and that's it... I felt so good yesterday morning I tidied up the house, quick cleaned the bathroom and did 3 loads of laundry. And boy did it hit me later.. Kurtis was laughing at me because I fell asleep sitting up in the chair while nursing... 

Anyways, I agree with Caitlyn I think all these little things are your body getting ready, yes it's subtle but I think it'll be anytime now! 
And also Caitlyn I agree with you and Ella about the spotting / discharge, probably just from the exam. I have to go for my pap at my 6 wk appt. the midwives do it after delivery not while pg, not sure why but sounds like everything checked out well for you! Almost out of first tri and soon the be U/S time!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah don't think they do paps here when pregnant.... I got 2 letters during my pregnancy that I should go and get one/cervical check...... never had one yet!! They don't usually do them here until you're 25 or have had your first child. I was never told that I should go after I had my first child though! And I've only just turned 25 in November.... 
So I'm gonna have to get one done sometime after Logan is born! 

I feel like poo today!! Woke up late with Lucas - he had a little bit of a fever... think that's why he got up late.... Just had a nap for about an hour and a half after Jay got home.... Just before I just felt like crying though, don't know why!! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that's different Ella, here I don't know if there's an age to do paps but they recommend when you become sexually active, as opposed to having your first child! Completely different and obviously girls here get them done at often a much younger age. Interesting! At least it's not a yearly thing, if you've had good ones you can wait 3 yrs between now. 

Poor Lucas hopefully his fever peeters out and you get a bit of a break! Hormones!!


----------



## Eltjuh

He seems fine now... it's just me that feels like crap :haha:
He fell asleep on the sofa earlier and then I took him upstairs, took his temp, gave him some meds and put him to bed, but he didn't sleep in the end! But he seemed to have perked right up when he came downstairs! 
Daddy even took him to the playground!


----------



## Naaxi

The age here is 18 if you are not yet sexually active or once you start becoming sexually active. And they need to do three years in a row I believe and if those are all clear it is every three years feom that point. Last time they didn't label my test and so wanted me to repeat it... I was like... if it is rhe only one not labelled can't you just say it is mine for sure? You know you did one... they said no and come in for another one. I was like hahahahaaaa yeah getting right on that. Lol. This time my doctor was the one to label everything. And I had a pap while pregnant with Rowan too, done by the ob/gyn. But seeing as I dont have one of those yet... or a midwife (I am on two waiting lists but I doubt I'll get one now actually, from the responses I got to my application... apparently a lot of babies want to come in to the world in September). 

Actually got a good night's sleep without waking a million times to pee last night, it was nice. Had to pee like a racehorse at 7am though lmao. I even asked Derek if he came to bed as I didnt remember him there at all.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I thought it was 18 but I wasn't sure! 

Ha i would've been the same way, it's a necessary evil that I wouldn't go back for lol

Lala I haven't done anything today, my cousin came to visit and it's been so relaxing, I could get used to this lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I've been busy all day... Rowan's toom became mount laundry so I was trying to deal with that... mainly his clothes and he has gotten a TON donated to us so I am slowly working through sorting which fits now, which is size three and four etc. Finally taking a break from about five hours of sorting and folding lol. His drawers barely close, I cant wait for summer where I can put most of the long sleeves away (for about a month. Sigh.)


----------



## Naaxi

2 days, Ella! Any news? :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Nah... nothing yet... Went for a walk downtown with Lucas today, but didn't do anything. Even had sex last night and nothing happened. 
Don't think anything will happen before friday next week! 
Finished getting a few bits today, got 2 new nursing bras and when I asked her to measure me she said: when are you due?? And I was like: uhm.... in 2 days!! Sounded really weird saying that!! Doesn't feel like it at all!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww. Were you induced with Lucas?


----------



## Eltjuh

No... induction was booked for 8pm at 41+5. Started contractions and losing my plug at 41+3 then went into hospital at 41+5 about an hour before I had to be there before induction and had him the next day.

Hoping to go a bit earlier this time though!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol tell your doc to give a fake early induction day lmao. Trick baby out


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eek! Due date tomorrow! Hope you don't have to wait long for your man!! I agree with setting a fake date, might do the trick ahaha! 

Ya it's tough sorting through clothes... Even with Royen I'm pretty sure if we put away all the stuff that doesn't fit she'd have like 5 outfits left! Lol we need to get clothes that account for her big fluffy bum, lots don't fit with the diapers lol and nearly all her newborn stuff are like skin tight. We've had another couple really good nights, sleeping from 1130 ish til Kurtis leaves for work at about 5-530! It's been super! Also we've started kinda giving elimination communication a go because she seems to hold her pees til diaper changes, waits for a wipe and a fresh diaper and then let's it go! So yesterday just offering the potty / garbage can at diaper changes she peed 3 times and pooped twice! I was impressed!! Not gonna go crazy about it but it is crazy to see and awesome to save a diaper every time! She even did a pee for Kurtis! He was floored lol and of course before bed last night we said oh it's too late we'll just change her... Soaked all the clothes and change table cover lol just goes to show!

Haha and we joke that she's done more pees / poops in the potty than our friends almost 3 yr old!!


----------



## Naaxi

Woo! Plum! And 4 days until I get to see him! Eee! :D :dance::happydance::headspin::happydance::dance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Starting to bring out the big fruit guns!! That's exciting that your scan is coming up so quick!! Eek! Can't wait! I wish they could tell gender so early, I'm holding out for girl just for the fun of it!

Ha and we posted at the same time!


----------



## Naaxi

Lol posted at the same time. That's cute about the elimination communication. I heard the midwife mention it as I was leaving. Definitely helps to save a diaper or two lol. That's awesome. And yeah, Rowan was only 6 lbs 8oz so he fit in newborn a while and SWAM in 0-3. He is still a little guy lol. Diapers fit well in sweatpants of the same size as he was for us. Jeans are a bit trickier until about 6 months, then the bum is a bit looser.


----------



## Naaxi

You're not the only one, Talia. I think DH and I are the only ones saying boy so far.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm thinking girl aswell!! And yay for 12 weeks!!!! :happydance:

Duedate tomorrow... thought earlier that maybe something was happening, but no! it was just gas again!! :dohh:
Booked another midwife appointment for next week including a sweep and she'll also book a date for induction then! Hopefully I won't need either one, but I reckon I probably will!! 

I've got some sort of graze/scratch or something on one of my inner labia and it KILLS to pee!!! Earlier I was thinking: you know, maybe I don't really wanna give birth with that down there. But then again, it's gonna hurt anyway, so might aswell do it now! Before it heals and it happens again during labour :haha:
I have no idea where it came from but it hurts like hell to pee!! Can't wait for it to be better, at least if it was after giving birth it would make sense and I'd have a good reason to be hurting when going to the toilet! haha - I dread going to the toilet every time now!! :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

Ohhhh that sucks hunny! Maybe it was itchy and you were scratching while asleep? Either way, that sucks. 

When did you ladies start feeling bub?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ouch Ella! That sucks! But you're right it's gonna be the least of your worries when you're in labour even if it does kill to pee! Hope it heals up before and that and that your narrowly avoid an induction again! 

AFM, went to change Royen when she woke up and dry diaper and huge pee in the potty! Beyond impressed! Haha first time ever being able to reuse a diaper at a change lol I feel so silly for getting excited about it hahaha oh well


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it may have happened the other night when we had sex, or I may have scratched myself when I put some thrush cream on there the other day... it was a little itchy (haven't really had any other symptoms of thrush though) so I thought I'd put some cream on just in case.... Weird thing is that it hurt last night, then I went to bed and went to the toilet before bed and it was fine. Then when I woke this morning and it really stings to pee!! It's been sore all day! Thinking about maybe seeing if I can get an appointment with the doctor tomorrow (after Jay gets back from work, so I won't need to bring Lucas) to get it checked out, just in case!! He/she might be able to give me something to heal it quicker or soothe it.


With Lucas I first started feeling him move when I was about 16 weeks, this one was around 14 weeks I think!! It was very subtle though and it took me a while to be sure that it was him!! Not long now Caitlyn!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh, and I just finished my cross stitch - it just needs his name, date of birth and weight in it!! But obviously that'll have to wait!!
 



Attached Files:







20140306_203605.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

Very cute project!! Eek can't wait!


----------



## Naaxi

You could start on his name :winkwink: Lol.But such a cute project :) And I hope you decided to go get something for it :) No need for extra aches right now.

And Talia, I would be excited too hehe. Such fun :)


----------



## Naaxi

:wohoo: I just got a midwife!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Eltjuh

I could start on his name, but then I have to be careful with people seeing it (around the house, if people come over) And if I do all the writing at once (which won't take long at all!) it'll be easier to get them lined up nicely, as I'll know exactly how many squares I'll need for each line cause it would make quite a bit of difference having his date of birth being like 7th of march or 20th of march (cause of the size of the numbers) - if that makes sense! 

Anyway, DUE DATE TODAY!!!! :happydance: So happy I made it!! And at least now I know he can come anytime and he should be perfectly healthy!!! 

I've been getting Lucas to tell him that it's time to come out, but it's not worked yet :winkwink: 

Ahw just looked at the pool thing I set up and you were wrong :( Talia said 28/2 and girl and Caitlyn said 1/3 and girl - maybe you'll get the weight or length right :winkwink: (though looking at the tiny weights you put in... :haha: Lucas was 3720 and you girl put in 3350 and 3402)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay!!!!! Which practice did you get on with? I am sooooo happy for you, you're gonna love it!! 

Hahah our guesses sucked pretty bad then I guess! Lol oh welllll can't wait to see what the real answer will be!!


----------



## Naaxi

I got in with Beginnings which is awesome as it is only one bus ride for me :D I was hoping to get in with them :)

And yay! Due date today! So exciting... less than 14 days and he will for sure be here :D So much fun! Did The monkey sign get fixed to say his name after all?

How is Royen, Talia? Still adorable?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice that's who my friend was with for her home birth. Gaelynn was one of her midwives! 

Royen is still cute as ever. Yesterday evening was tougher, she just wouldn't settle for bed and again witht the constant wanting to feed! She was sooo overtired but wouldnt close her darn eyeballs! And Kurtis is sick so he really wanted to avoid getting her sick so I mostly had to deal with her by myself lol it's funny how you get to rely on your oh to give you break! But her night was her usual 4 hr stretches once she finally got to sleep.


----------



## Eltjuh

yay for getting a midwife!! And the one you wanted aswell!! Lucky you!!! 

Yeah Talia, how is Royen?? Did anyone guess right for you btw?? (the date she was gonna be born)


The sign with his name hasn't been put up yet, waiting for my dad to make it - he was gonna get a 'slice' of a tree and 'engrave' his name in it. So we won't get that until he's born, cause my parents won't come over before then (obviously!) But that's fine because we're still keeping his name a secret until he's born.... There's only a few people that know his name - my parents, cause of the sign and Jay's brother, cause I slipped up and my friends in London, but they won't say anything anyway cause I never really see them anymore. Other than that obviously you guys and other people on bnb know, but it's not like they know anyone that they're gonna tell.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya we had guesses almost every day the week she was due... The closest from my shower was early in the morning on the 23rd but someone at Kurtis's work guessed the right date and height and said 9lbs 2 I think... So pretty darn close!


----------



## Eltjuh

My mum keeps saying the 12th of March, cause that was my sister's birthday - she passed away when I was 12 (she was 23, car accident). I really wanted that to be the date of birth if we were having a girl, as she'd have my sister's name as her middle name.... but since we're having a boy I don't really want him born on that day.... don't know why really, but I wanted to have a girl on that day!! 
Seems most of my family has mentioned a date now... first up is tomorrow night - my brother's guess! Fingers crossed he's right! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

I remember you mentioning your sister and wanting that date for a girl. But even if Logan is born on that day, it will still be a nice tribute, even if he isn't a girl. :flower:

So I had some spotting again... old blood... I am hoping it is just whatever didn't come down from my pap on monday. It seems to be gone today... Monday can't come quick enough... lol. Then I can relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy. I'm still not certain if I found him on the doppler yet... I think I do but then doubt it almost immediately... sigh. Found one for a few seconds in the 174-179range, but then also found a steady one around 134 elsewhere... but that might have just been the in and out of blood by my hips. Sigh. Lol. Stop hiding, baby!! Lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya no kidding that reassurance will be awesome on Monday. I didn't catch anything really on the Doppler til after so it's a good sign you've gotten something here and there!


----------



## Eltjuh

The problem is that they're so small so it's easy for them to move away from the doppler and it's so hard to determine where he/she is sitting as some people's uterus pops out quicker than others.... 
But.... it's almost monday!!! :thumbup:

See, I reckon you'll have your scan before I have Logan :winkwink: 
Unless he's gonna want to be convenient and be born tomorrow, as Jay's parents are coming over tomorrow afternoon, so they'd be able to take us to the hospital and look after Lucas (as planned anyway, but they won't have to come from work :haha:)
I doubt that'll happen, cause baby's never pick a convenient time, do they???! Then again, Lucas was on his way on the day my parents came over to the UK, so they took us to the hospital so that was great timing!! haha
And Lucas was a sunday baby, so maybe this one will be too! :winkwink:


Did you have any special signs before going into labour Talia?? other than your waters breaking..... I feel like I need to pee ALL the time today!! Maybe it's at least a good sign that he's getting (even) lower....


----------



## Naaxi

Rowan came Saturday morning at 10:11am hehe. He was pretty convenient. And vontractions started at 8am on the nose. 

I am so excited for you to have your little man!! :D Hurry, Logan!! Lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

I did have a bit if a clear out in the days before but the day before I had BH almost all day every 5-10 mins. Went for a walk with my dog that eve listening to ' birth day affirmations' for the first time lol and apparently the intuition to start sleeping on a towel the night my water broke. Nothing too significant!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm excited too! He needs to hurry up! I really don't wanna wait as long as we did with Lucas.... I'm only 1 day overdue (almost 2) and already impatient!! :dohh: At least I haven't cried yet like I did every day when I was waiting for Lucas (once I was overdue).

I just freaked Jay out :haha: I bent over to pick my laptop up and then shouted out: OWW!!! Cause I got this shooting pain, which was probably Logan headbutting me or something... and Jay just looked over at me, all shocked!! :dohh: It was so funny!! 
I was like: contractions don't usually start like that, all of a sudden out of nowhere that makes me shout out like that! He should know that (from last time). If I was having any type of cramps that could be contractions he would've already known about it :haha: Silly men!!


----------



## Naaxi

Lmao. Silly men indeed.


----------



## Naaxi

Woo! Scan tomorrow! And lost and hour so that means we're one hour closer to my scan :D LOL Had to find the silver lining. My head is just pounding... hate waking up with a headache :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yes the time change was good for one thing!! Lol can't wait to hear all about it! What time is it at?


----------



## Eltjuh

Time change?? Do you change to summer time earlier than we do?? 
We don't change the clock until the 30th! 

:happydance: Can't wait to see pictures of your scan tomorrow!! What time is it?? 


I went for a long walk with Jay and Lucas today (about 1.5 miles each way, so 3 miles total) which was really lovely cause the weather was really nice!! Put the shopping away after, then did the dishes, tidied Lucas' toys away, swept and mopped the kitchen floor and put a load of laundry on! And I had some contractions after, but probably braxton hicks cause after I sat down for a while to have some lunch and then got back up to do more stuff so I could stay active I didn't feel anything whilst I was doing stuff.... And then Jay's parents and his sister came over but didn't really feel much then either.... So they're either braxton hicks or they're just REALLY mild contractions, so mild that I don't really notice them when I'm distracted. So either way it's gonna be a while yet!


----------



## Naaxi

Bahh you don't know that. And scan is at 1:30. Spending the day with my mummy too so that'll be nice.


----------



## Naaxi

Know what I hate? Throwing up so hard you pee yourself. Every. Time.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no!! I can't say that's never happened to me! The worst!


----------



## Naaxi

It isn't so bad when I am at home... but we had to pull to the side of the road to let me vomit earlier today and sure enough I peed a bit. Sigh. It adds insult to injury lol. I never used to with Rowan but I guess I got a tiny bit of incontinence after him... so far no pee sneezes though. And I have to laugh pretty freaking hard before I'll dribble. But somehow vomitting always does the trick. Hahaha. :blush:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, I had that when I was ill at 37 weeks!! It's bad enough having to throw up and then peeing yourself at the same time!! :dohh: It's horrible!! 
Take it you've got some morning sickness going on then??? (or all day sickness :winkwink:)

I've finally found my nesting bug this morning! Done lots of stuff, tidied and rearranged lots of things and after 2.5 hrs I'm finally sitting down! Still got to do the washing up, ironing and hoover, but other than that I'm all done.
So Logan, if that's what you were waiting for?! Mummy is almost done, so you can start making your appearance soon!! :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Caitlyn!! What's going on?? Where's that picture of your little baby???!
Hope everything went well!! :hugs: 

No news here at all..... Boring!! :sleep:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA for the last week, been really busy! March is the busiest month for me don't really have a free weekend. 

Talia, I'm glad Royen is a good sleeper for you. Makes it a bit easier.
Ella, hopefully Logan won't be too far and you won't have to have the induction. 
Caitlyn, where's your scan pics and how did it go????????


----------



## Naaxi

LOL sorry ladies. I didn't realize you'd be wsiting for scan pics. Spent the evening withmy mum. Scan went well :) Heartbeat at 164bpm!
 



Attached Files:







BARTONCAITLYN20140310135822751 (2).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









BARTONCAITLYN20140310135037696 (2).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eltjuh

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!!!!! So happy for you!! Bet you feel so much better now that you've seen him/her!!! :hugs:
Ofcourse we were waiting for pictures!! We've all been waiting for your first ultrasound!! And I was right, you got your US before I got my baby!! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay nice scan pics! I dunno, that head looks pretty boyish but I'm not changing my mind! And yup Logan waited it out for the scan! Is be going crazy already Ella! Actually this weekend I was like technically I could of still been pregnant, how uncomfortable! Glad I didn't go 2 weeks over!! Hahah holy! 

Wow papaya already, almost VDay for you!! Glad you're keeping busy but don't forget to take some time to yourself!


----------



## Naaxi

I agree about the head looking boyish but if that is a nub then it is looking girly and so is the heartbeat. I guess we will see in a few months :) I am sticking with boy though. I'm totally not worried anymore though :) Now to wait for Derek to tell his kids... sigh.

Kristy, I bet your belly is getting big now :) I can't wait to be the size of a a house.

Ella, you poor lady &#9825; Your little fluff sure is stubborn. I bet you'll be so happy when he finally decides to come lol. 

Talia, the video of Royen working on her neck muscles is SO funny :rofl:


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah that nub does look girly! I'm sticking with girl also!! 
Can't wait till you find out!!! 


I'm feeling really fed up today! Wasn't in the mood to do anything today, but took Lucas to the shop (as we needed nappies for him) and then felt a bit better when I got home, got my ironing and washing up done.... Then totally creamed in when Jay was home, both of us were just hanging on the sofa, tired! Wanted to go upstairs to cuddle/snooze but didn't wanna leave Lucas downstairs on his own! And ever since then I've been so uncomfortable, Logan is trying to come out through my ribs, I swear!! And every now and then I think I get a contraction, but turns out to be nothing, or just him moving or something :dohh:
I've really had enough today! Feeling tired and uncomfortable and feel like crying!! Hoping that's a good sign :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww sorry you're feeling popped and fed up! Not long now and hey it might be a sign! 

Ha, I know right?! I literally burst out laughing every time I watch it, it just doesn't get old!! Hilarity! 

Man, any tips for settling lo's to sleep? The second she's put down or if she loses her soother it's mayhem!


----------



## Eltjuh

I feel a bit better now that I've had some dinner..... Got quite a strong(ish) contraction earlier, but was probably nothing again cause not had anything since! And we just had some onion rings with our dinner so that's probably gonna cause some contractions due to gas! So I'm not getting excited if I feel anything else! (yeah right?! :dohh:)

And I loved the video too! It was so cute!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, I am sorry you're fed up. I sure hope he comes soon... and not alien style through your ribs :winkwink:

I'm excited for my next ultrasound as well but for now it is fun just wondering. And I am pretty sure I am starting to feel flutters here and there. I was sitting with my knees against my tummy all curled up with Rowan watching tv and felt some flutters. Yay :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

YAY!!! Awesome scan pics!!! I think I'm going to go with boy- to be different and because I had girl come up for all the old wives tales and nub and heart rate and he's a boy :winkwink:

I'm not overly big yet- compared to others but definitely have a destinctive bump that's rock hard from right under my brests all the way down:winkwink: DH keeps telling me that I'm getting really "fat" (in a good way) and last night he tried to cuddle me and could barely get his hands to touch :dohh: 

I'm loving feeling the movements and so is DH, the other night he had his face against my belly and got really excited when he got kicked/punched in the face! Love how excited he is.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww yay :) That's exciting, Kristy. 

So ladies... anatomy scan scheduled for................ April 24th at 3pm :D I'll be 19 weeks on the dot and you ladies will have been long gone from this forum :rofl:


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, at least we know I will have my baby by the time you have that scan!! :haha: 
I'm really happy for you that you're starting to feel some flutters Caitlyn!! So cool! And it's so nice to feel isn't it?? (until they get too big and kick the crap out of your ribs or try to claw their way out the side of you!)


Had some contractions last night, about 4-10 minutes apart, but it was only for an hour and then they stopped... so probably just BHs.... :dohh: 
Nothing since, not even spotting or losing my plug.... 
Sweep tomorrow morning, which I expect I'll need! :coffee:


----------



## Naaxi

Aww lol. Poor Ella. Hurry up, little Logan! Mummy is more than ready for you! You must have made him too cozy in there hehehe.


----------



## Eltjuh

yes, my uterus is just lovely!! Just like a snuggly super king size bed :winkwink: Though it doesn't feel like that to me :haha: 
I'm just glad that it's finally thursday tomorrow and I get to have my sweep! Hoping that'll get things moving!! This week has dragged on pretty bad!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay for movement and anatomy scan! Super pumped for that!! And we'll still be here, butthead! Lol 

That's so awesome that your dh is so excited! I miss being pregnant already, I miss feeling that and seeing Kurtis so enthralled by all the pokes and rolls! Now I guess it's more fun being enamoured with our little girl, but still! 

Ella! Way too comfy for Logan! Sounds like a few things are happening and hopefully the scan puts you over the edge! We wanna meet you, wee man!


----------



## Naaxi

Woo sweep! Hopefully that gets him uncomfy enough to come join us hehe :D

And you're silly  Don't you think you'll be busy with babies by April? Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Why am I silly???? 


Well....... Looks like my waters have gone!! 
Went to the toilet before going to the midwife, went to kneel down to give Lucas a cuddle (as I was leaving him at home with SIL cause I was gonna have a sweep, didn't wanna bring him for that!) and felt something wet coming out.... like I was peeing myself, but I'd just been to the toilet. As I got up I felt more coming out, so I went to the toilet, wiped and had a little smell of my pad (yeah, I know!! ) didn't really smell like pee..... So off I went to the midwife. When I got there I went to the toilet and my pad (normal bodyform period pad) was soaked!!! 
I told the midwife my suspicions and she looked at the pad (which I had kept just in case) and she said it looks the right colour and it seems like it probably was my waters! So I didn't have my sweep and will have to wait for contractions to start now! If nothing has started by 8am tomorrow I have to ring delivery suite......


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oohhh exciting!!! I hated that 'peeing myself' feeling. Yucky! And there's no controlling it!! Eekk well I hope your contractions start soon!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah, I hate feeling wet! It's horrible.... I should really be taking a long walk and stay upright, shouldn't I??!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well it's all a balance, don't tire yourself out! I had a shower, laid down for a bit ( it was still so early in the am) and then we watched Olympics, bounced on my ball etc but my contractions started right away and were regular. If they hadn't I probably would of tried to be more active to bring em on, just don't overdo it! GL!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I was gonna go out for a walk with Lucas, but he seemed tired so I put him in bed instead.... Might have a walk to the shop later to get some snacks in for hospital (for hubby, and some for me ) 
Should probably have a nap aswell..... just in case it all starts in the middle of the night (or I'm in too much pain to sleep).
Jay just got home from work with flowers for me! :) And he rang his agency to let them know he can't work tomorrow, he said: my wife's waters have broken... and all I could hear was this lady on the other end of the phone going: YAY!!!!!! :haha: that made me laugh!!


----------



## Naaxi

Yayyyyyy! Hopefully Logan comes real soon! :D How exciting!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hopefully things are moving along!! Eek I'm so excited to 'meet' him!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Caitlyn, I'll still be here in April.

Ella, good luck! Fx things are moving along for you! How exciting!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Getting contractions, every 5 minutes - lasting about 45 seconds each... but they're still sort of irregular, as some are 3 minutes, some are 5 minutes apart.....
I can still talk and breathe through them aswell.... so I'm gonna be staying at home..... Hope it won't take too long before we can get going to hospital and have this baby.... and hopefullly when we get there I won't be just 2 cm or something like that! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that's all good news and you won't be 2 cm, it's your second, you were probably 1 or 2 to start! Hopefully you've rested up and are ready for what the night will bring!! Can't wait to read in the morning here


----------



## Naaxi

This is just as bad as when Talia did it!! Gahh! I want updates lmao.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Haha I know! I don't wanna say he's here because everyone was saying that for me even thought it was the next day she was born. Don't wanna jinx Ella like that! We'll hear soon I'm sure!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry.... I was trying to keep updating on fb, but Jay ran out of data allowance when we were in the hospital so I couldn't!! :dohh: 
And there was no wifi!! :dohh: 

I will update with a full story later as we just got home from hospital and I need to go to bed...... 

Introducing Logan, born 15/3/14 @ 04.05am - weighing 3600 grams/7lbs 15oz, they didn't measure him so not sure how long he is!! :nope:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140314_001.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









WP_20140315_006.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









WP_20140315_020.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3









WP_20140315_030.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









WP_20140315_032.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eltjuh

2 more pics :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140315_039.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0









WP_20140315_042.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BabyDoll0077

YAY Ella! Congratulations! He's adorable!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

He is the spitting image of Lucas btw!! It's crazy!! 

First pic is Lucas, 2nd is Logan -- he weighs 120 grams less than Lucas though, same head circumference.
 



Attached Files:







180011_1894952690808_1048975_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









WP_20140315_025.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow they do look alike and yay for extra pictures on here! Can't wait to hear the story! Congrats again Ella!!


----------



## Naaxi

Congratulations again, Ella! He is amazing. Wow, you ladies both had suuuper long labours. I send hugs. Glad all is going well and xant wait to read BOTH of your gull birth stories ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Here's my birth story:

Waters broke at 10.45 on thursday (13/3). No contractions at first, they started slowly around 10pm that day. Me and hubby had gone to bed around 9pm so we could try and get some sleep before anything started, as we knew it was gonna happen soon cause I was told to ring the hospital at 8am on friday 14/3 if nothing had started yet. I got back up out of the bed around 11pm cause I was getting contractions and couldn't sleep anyway! By about 1am I woke hubby up and he came downstairs with me. Around 4am we told my MIL to come over cause the contractions were about 4 minutes apart and lasting about a minute each. Managed to stay at home until about 6am.
When we got to the hospital the contractions basically stopped, I had some, but hardly any at all. So they kept saying walk around and see what happens, we'll reassess around 11am. 11am came and went and nothing had happened yet, they said they were gonna get me going with prostin - pessary to get the cervix to do what it needs to! In the end they didn't insert the prostin until 3pm!!! It hurt like a b*tch, as they had to reach round baby's head and put the tablet/pessary behind the cervix, which was still quite long and not much dilated, so god knows what the first contractions I'd been through at home had been doing!! We sat around bouncing on the ball, walking around the hospital a billion times all day!! We got told to wait 6 hours, bouncing and walking to try and get things started and if nothing had happened 6 hrs later they would put me on a drip. I had some irregular contractions, but nothing seemed to be happening at all for hours! By 8pm we double checked what the plan was for induction again, as we thought they might try another dose of prostin, which is what we got told at first! Hubby went to the shop to get some food and drinks and by that time I started getting contractions again, pretty strong and about 4 minutes apart. By 11pm the contractions started to be about 2 minutes apart and we got taken to delivery suite. They were gonna start me on the drip, but I didn't need that in the end!! Contractions were HORRIBLE, I can't remember being in SO much pain with Lucas and they kept asking if I had pressure in my bum but I couldn't really tell, it just HURT!! I was only using gas & air and by about 2.45 the midwife was going to examine me again. She tried doing that but it hurt so much that I kept telling her to stop, as she had to reach round baby's head. She asked whether I wanted an epidural and I gave in, I was like: I didn't want this, but it's hurting to much, I kept crying that I couldn't do it anymore and I didn't wanna do it! So they got the anesthesist in to explain about the epidural. He mentioned the risks etc and asked me if I was sure I wanted it - I didn't know what I wanted, I was in so much pain, but then to hear that it might not work or might not work on 1 side and all the other risks... He also said I should get examined cause maybe I was too far along anyway and the epidural wouldn't start working for about 20 minutes so maybe by that time baby was already on his way. So I got examined again, she had to reach round baby's head but I was at 8cm, stretching to 9 and they said it wouldn't be long! So I decided to go through it without the epidural. Around 3.50am I started to push and Logan was born at 4.05am (saturday 15/3) I pushed him out on all fours, so they let me pick him up from the bed between my legs and hold him! It was amazing, he was so tiny!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww good job Ella! Way to go without the epidural! Sucks that it was such a long stop and go process!! But he's here and that's what matters!


----------



## Naaxi

Aww I am so sorry it took so long! Wow. But way to go on being super woman :D I am so glad that everything turned out alright in the end :) And he is such a gorgeous little guy. How is Lucas with him?


----------



## Eltjuh

We had Lucas come to hospital yesterday afternoon as he hadn't seen him yet and it didn't look like we were gonna be able to go home anytime soon as the pediatricians were busy and couldn't see us :( And ofcourse we needed to have Logan see the pediatrician before he got to go home.... 
He was ok at first, then tried to stroke him I think and we told him not to poke him or be careful and then Lucas started crying! Poor boy - but he was very tired!! 
He's held him once or twice now and given him some kisses and cuddles! 
I'm sure he'll be a little more interested once everything settles down and he gets used to him being around! 

Logan was born with his hand on his face/head like Lucas was btw.... I reckon (just like I did with Lucas) that's why it took so long, even think that might be why my contractions stopped....


----------



## OurLilFlu

What the heck! This silly babies and their weird presentations, that's probably partly true about the contractions. I wish mine had been more stop and go so I would've gotten a break! But still I'm sure it is just as tedious and long. I'm sure Lucas will warm up to him soon! It was a crazy roller coaster ride and once things are more normal I'm sure he'll surprise you by doing sweet things for Logan! Sooo cute!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, the main thing that sucked about my contractions stopping was that I thought they'd been doing things and they were getting pretty strong by the time we went to hospital, lasting a minute each and about 3-4 minutes apart.... Then got there and only got one every 15 minutes (or less) and had to start all over again! :( And also they hadn't really done anything, as I got told that my cervix was quite long still and posterior when they put the prostin in (the pessary)


----------



## Naaxi

Off to my first midwife appointment. Baby was having a dance party in there this morning while I was laying on my back lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay midwife!! I have group in a couple hours too! You'll have to let me know who you have. My friend Erin loved her two midwives from there! I miss dance parties a lot!! ;(


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay! Nice to hear you know for sure now that you're feeling baby move! 
And I saw Derek told his kids btw, as I saw you posted that picture of Rowan with the t-shirt you got him! :flower:

Logan has been a sleepy boy, though he started cluster feeding yesterday as my milk has just come in (already!!!) My boobs are SO hard today they're HUGE!!!
Hoping to be able to avoid him getting his days and nights mixed up, he seems to be sleeping quite a lot during the day... but then again he's only 3 days old and he's got slight jaundice aswell, which I know makes them a little more sleepy.
Got my next midwife appointment on thursday, poor boy will be getting his heel-prick done....


----------



## Naaxi

I already knew I was placed with Teilya :)

Yeah, Derek told his kids. It didn't go over well. Selfish little......... deep breath. 

Aaaaaaaanyways, had a chat after midwife's with Derek... looks like we are leaning towards a home birth, as long as things go over well :D I'm liking the idea more and more now. The hospital is a stone's throw from my place (five ish min drive) so I feel good about it.

Ella, sorry your boobies are engorged :( I remember that... and the cluster feedings... until he was like one hahaha. Oh man. But awww poor tired bubbah &#9825; So sweet.

How is Royen, Talia? Still doing well with elimination communication?


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no! Hopefully his kids will get used to the idea soon..... 
A home birth would definitely be nice... I was saying to Jay that I wish we would've just stayed home and asked for a midwife to come out to us as they said at the hospital that it happens a lot that women are doing well contracting and then you go to hospital and all the adrenaline and anticipation and change of environment just stop your contractions, or slow them down! :dohh: I just sat there wishing I'd never gone to hospital :haha: So if anything at least that's a good thing about staying home!! And you won't have to wonder whether it's time to leave yet! haha

Had quite a good night last night, fed Logan as I went to bed, then he slept for about 3hrs and had another feed, unfortunately it took a while to get him back to sleep properly after that feed (about an hour (and a half)) but then we slept for another 3.5 hrs :) I'm surprised I don't feel more tired during the day to be honest! I still nap in the afternoon when Jay is home though, regardless of whether I feel tired because I know I still have to catch up a little from being awake for so long when I was in labour. 

How is Royen doing Talia?? And what is elimination communication??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! ATM I'm trying to convince Royen it's not time to get up yet lol because I'm feeling lazy lol it's not going too well ahaha so ill be quick before I need to change her bum and get going for the day lol

Sounds like Logan is doing really well! Sleeping good little stretches and eating up a storm! Sucks about being engorged, it'll even itself out once your supply regulates.

Yay homebirth! I'm really excited you guys are leaning that way!! Too bad the kids were brats about the announcement. I don't get that, they should be happy for you guys! Grrr! 

Anyways, Royen passed the 10lb mark yesterday, 10lb 2 oz as of yesterday! It was our last group appt :( we took a pic of everyone and their babies! Royen is doing good, getting her too bed is still a bit of a struggle but I think she has a bit of reflux so that's why she hates being flat so much, so keeping her up after a feed / feeding more upright I think is helping. Elimination communication ( getting her to potty) is still going pretty good, lately haven't been getting as many but she's still doing a few here and there, I've been a bit lazy / slow offering it so is imagine that's why


----------



## Naaxi

They "got used to the idea" with Rowan while I was pregnant, but then freaked out and were assholes until he was like four or five months old. I still remember the day I brought Rowan home and I had to be alone as Derek needed to go to work cause his boss was a dickface... his daughter told me to "shut that fucking thing up" When he started crying while I was changing his bum. I will never forget that... sigh. Whatever. I guess it is their call if they want to be assholes.

Logan sounds like he's doing well, glad you're getting some rest, Ella :D 

Wow, Talia, 10lbs already! Big little girl lol! &#9825; That's awesome. And have you considered getting one of those inclined pillows for her reflux? Or just going to tough it out?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya that's really disheartening that they're so inconsiderate and oblivious to the needs of babies. Boo but whatever it's your life, you're the adults and they have to realize that. It just is too bad that they can't enjoy the experience a little bit.

Ya we moved the bassinet part of her play pen into our bed to make it easier to do the night time feeds etc and we do prop up the head of the bassinet with a pillow underneath but it's still not quite a solution. She totally projectile milked ( cant really say it was puke haha!) on me today, second time I've had to completely change my whole outfit lol


----------



## Naaxi

Oh no! Poor lil fluff :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Had my first baby blues cry today..... I'll copy what I wrote on our March thread.... 

I feel like Logan is almost permanently stuck to my boobs as he keeps falling asleep and then wants more! And then I'm worried that my boobs are gonna explode because of it, cause they're so big already so if he keeps wanting to feed they're gonna keep growing!! 

And my poor boy has a sticky eye (just like Lucas used to have)... I know they say squirt some breastmilk in it, but I'm not sure how often I'm supposed to do that and never really felt like it helped with Lucas! Feel like I'm constantly wiping his eye with cooled boiled water and squirting milk in it! 

And on top of that I'm worried about his cord... it's black at the end but in the belly button it's still white/normal coloured and there's some blood aswell! Glad the midwife is coming round tomorrow cause I'd like her to check it! 


Sounds like Royen is loving the milk though if she's up to 10lbs!! :thumbup: well done!! Hopefully you can figure something out for her reflux that'll work! 

And Caitlyn, just ignore them when they're being assholes like that! If they don't like it they can go somewhere else! :winkwink: You can't not have a baby cause they don't like it!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Ella! I know how you feel. I had a big old crying night last Tuesday when Kurtis was out coaching football! 

With the cord, they cut Royen's super short and she had quite a deep innie so the outside dried right up but the inside stayed moist and gunky ( and a little bloody). We just cleaned it and dried what we could every day... Around 2 weeks the outside started to come off but it was still hanging by a moist thread. So I just kept rolling a qtip in there to dry it out. It fell out completely that night. Just keep an eye on it, clean it if its really yucky but most of all make sure you dry what you can with a qtip


----------



## Eltjuh

I'll have the midwife have a look at it tomorrow and see what she says.... I know it can be normal to have some blood, as that's just some left over blood from before. It just looks kinda yucky! I'm sure he'll be fine though, but you can't help but worry! :dohh: mums eh?! :winkwink:
Thanks for the tip though! :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya if definitely try to clean it up and make sure it's dry, you don't want to get it infected.


----------



## Naaxi

What did the midwife say about his belly button?


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh sorry!! Didn't realise I hadn't updated! His cord actually came off that night... I went to change him in the middle of the night and it was gone, the clip was lost somewhere in his clothes... was a bit of a: WTH? where's that gone?? moment :haha: (especially at 3/4am!)
But yeah the midwife said it looked fine.... it's still got a little dried blood there now, I cleaned some off this morning but there's a little more now!

Also, he gained weight!! YAY!!! And my boobs are back to normal, also yay!!! :haha: They're not like massive rockhard basketballs anymore!

How are you girls doing??


----------



## Naaxi

Doing good :) Nothing much to update here. Haven't felt baby since last Wednesday so must be in a weird spot. Woo second trimester :)

That's good his belly button is doing good :) Rowan's came off early too, the cloth diaper took it off at like three days.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Holy, I didn't realize, second tri already?! Wow! But I guess first tri kinda feels shorter with the 'head start' second feels the longest. 

Glad to hear his cord feel off and is looking good. 

Royen is over a month old! And our last baby get together is today! Phew! So much visiting every weekend! Glad to have some time to ourselves!


----------



## Naaxi

I feel like first is the longest. Once I can feel them regularly it flew by with Rowan and I am sure it will this time too. Just like summer always flies by. I am excited to finally get massive ;) Derek thinks I am nuts lol. 

Can't believe Royen is over a month old now &#9825; Awwww she's going to have all the adorable summer outfits &#9825;


----------



## Naaxi

Also, this thread is now over a year old :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies. I've been away from the site for a few days. Had my 1st wedding anniversary yesterday and finally got a cot and mattress, pram and 2 car seats (1 for both cars) now I'm struggling to figure out what other big items we still need. 
Still waiting to get huge but am still loving my little bump. 

Yay to 2nd tri!! I hated all the uncertainty of 1st and always waiting for something to go wrong.


----------



## Naaxi

Give us a bump pic, Kristy :D I saw on fbook about your anniversary, happy anniversary :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Happy anniversary from me too!! And happy birthday to this thread whatever the year date was! Lol that's unreal!


----------



## Naaxi

The first comment was March 19th :D


----------



## Naaxi

4 weeks and three days until I find out the sex!! (Hopefully) :rofl:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow! It's crazy how fast it'll come, but it blows my mind that it'll mean that Royen will be another month older! Jeez! 
I can't wait for that scan!! I'm totally batting for the fences that its a girl! Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I don't think ANYONE except dh and I think boy.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I haven't taken a bump photo in a while. Here's a comparison from 4 weeks to now. I feel "big" but know I'm tiny compared to others and where I thought I'd be. Baby seems to be going healthy. He's getting stronger with his kicks and I love watching him kick me- still yet to get a video of it, little bugger stops everytime I point the camera on him lol. Also started feeling him in 2 spots at once, still a bit weirded out by feeling him move.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 78.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I often was weirded out by the movements, pretty much until the end... especially laying on my back near the end, looked like he was trying to escape through my tummy alien style hahaha. Glad things are going well for you :D And aww lovely bump! I was small throughout my entire pregnancy with my son, think I carried more towards my back. I hope I get ginormous this time... vould be my last pregnancy and that makes me sad. All because DH's kids are assholes. Sigh. I feel bad for them that they carry so much hate around...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice bump pic! Royen was also very shy on video!! Lol

I'm excited for you to be gigantic too Caitlyn! I was pretty huge and I miss it so much! 

AFM I just got out of the shower after being projectile puked on, Royen had an awful night, enough so that Kurtis called into work since he barely slept. Ugh feels like yesterday didn't end, longest day ever


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, I am sorry last night was rough for you, Talia. That sucks. :( Hopefully Royen lets you sleep tonight.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thanks. I was hoping I'd be like 2 of my sisters and get ginormous but I don't think it's going to happen. 
I'm sorry your DH's kids are acting that way. Hopefully they get on board with it soon or just keep their opinions to them selves so that you, Rowan and DH can enjoy the pregnancy. 

Talia, I'm sorry Royen is sick. Hope she recovers quickly for you.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Phew! Last night was back to her normal, even better than normal. So yes we did get some sleep and Kurtis went to work lol. We used some gripe water for the first time yesterday because again her evenings are fussy but she was especially upset with her tummy and it sure did the trick. Any of you guys use it before?


----------



## Naaxi

I actually forgot to go out and get it for Rowan so we always just dealt with not having it. I've heard it can be awesome for them, though. I wonder if maybe something in your diet is upsetting her tummy?

Thanks, Kristy :flower: It looks like his daughter is planning on leaving, all her stuff seems to be in plastic containers, so I say fine. But here is where it gets complicated... she and her mother are pressuring her grandmother, Derek's mother, to kick out the people who live with her and let them move in... here's the kicker... it is my parents and baby sister who live with her. So now there's that stress. Gahh. I hate Derek's ex. She is such a cow. Sigh.

Anywho, Kristy, I think your bump looks good, though. And you may explode in the next few weeks as well :D But you can definitely tell you're pregnant. My friend looked like one of the ladies from I didn't know I was pregnant when she was both times... she was already tiny and her belly really didn't grow at ALL.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I used gripe water with Lucas... pretty sure that's the only thing that worked for him! He had really bad colic.... 

Logan seems to wanna feed all the time at the moment, I feed him, he falls asleep or just stops... I put him down and he wants to feed again! :dohh: Not sure whether it's a growth spurt or what, but it's hard work! He seems to fight his sleep aswell!! During the day that is. At night he is pretty good still *touch wood* 

Kristy, you might find you grow a lot from now on, or just in 3rd tri! Things go really fast sometimes and you don't notice it until you see it in the pictures haha.


Oh Caitlyn! Can't believe they're trying to get Derek's mum to kick your parents out! That's just unfair!! Especially if they have done nothing wrong! 
Hopefully things will get sorted! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow that is such a crappy situation. Sounds like their mom is a :witch: not cool. Like what kind if example is that to your kids, no wonder they're so rude. Hopefully they're just blowing smoke up everyone's asses and nothing comes from it. So frustrating though I'm sure! Barg! 

And ya kristy, where you're at you def look pregnant but I found that the closer to 30 weeks it's just an explosion lol around 27 you're like 'yup, this is what pregnancy looks like' then every week after you're like 'bigger? Really?!' Lol


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, whatever... they need to calm down. Can I deport the whole lot of them? They can go live in the states... would fit in with the rude locals. Lol. I can dream, right?

Aaaaaanywho... sorry Logan is attached to you... Rowan did that to me for the first three or four months. I felt bad because others would go to hold him and he'd cry that he wanted boob again :( People stopped asking to hold him lol... :blush:


----------



## Eltjuh

that's the good thing about breastfeeding at first  Cause you can ask for your baby back whenever you want... just tell em he's hungry. though after a while it can get a little annoying having them attached to your boob 24/7 haha.
He did well last night, he was asleep in his swing (after I had finally managed to get him off, as he was fighting it! and poor boy kept accidentally waking himself cause he had hiccups :haha: so every time he hiccuped he'd swing his arm and wake himself :haha:) so I went to bed at 9pm and left him in his swing with daddy, as I didn't wanna disturb him! Daddy brought him up at about 11.30 and I fed him, was back to sleep by 12 and didn't wake for another feed until 4.30am and then didn't wake till about 8am so that was very good! :thumbup:
He's been pretty attached again this morning though! I fed him, then got up, went downstairs, made me and Lucas some breakfast and then he started crying again. Basically sat here feeding him for another 30 minutes or so!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I think I remember a little growth spurt around then! You just feel constantly tied down with them feeding all the time!! 
Man I really don't understand this lady. So again fussy evening, Kurtis had football coaching so his mom came over to visit, she literally fussed almost the whole time (730-10), we did everything including the gripe water and nothing. Patti did get her asleep before she left at about 945 but it didn't last long. Then I fed her again basically at 10 we watched TV and she fell asleep in my arms, went to bed no problem and she slept til 430... 
Why won't she just feed and nap after supper? It's always a fight... Til all of a sudden around 9, 10 or 11 she gives in lol


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it's to do with them getting more alert so a lot of things stimulate them and then they start fighting their sleep.... Kinda like when you lay on the sofa or in bed watching something, then keep waking up and thinking: oh yeah, I was watching tv.. don't fall asleep again. And then the same thing keeps happening.
Logan was doing it earlier, every now and then he'd start fussing again and I just left him for a minute and then he dozed off again. Didn't last very long, but still.
I like to turn the lights down at night/in the evening. We've got 2 sets of lights in the living room, 1 is the main light and then we've got 2 small wall lights that have like a 15 watt lamp in it or something like that (they're actually lights for a fridge or a sewing machine). So I have both sets of lights on in the afternoon when it starts getting a little dark and then around 7pm or so I turn the main light off and just have the small ones on so he realises it's getting late and it's time to settle down and possibly sleep!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya our living room is quite dark once the sun sets, we have one lamp and then usually flick on the entrance light... Crazy girl. Oh well I can't complain too much about a few hours of the day when it's a time you're awake anyways...


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Sorry ladies. Have had a bad couple of days. Something has stirred up my uterus and I Have spent most of today in birth suite with contractions. They did a few tests and I'm in the low category for going into full labour and actually having him with in the next 7 days. So they've sent me home to try and manage it my self but if they get any worse or I loose fluid or blood I have to go back so that they can admit me, transfer me to a better hospital and start seroid injections and prepare for an early birth. Oh and he's head down today so the doctor tells me.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh dear! That's scary! Hope your uterus gets its head on straight!! The ffn tests are usually pretty accurate if they are negative/ low risk so that's good news! Take it easy, put your feet up and keep that baby in


----------



## Naaxi

My goodness that must be scary. I send good "calm your shit, uterus" vibes :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh hope everything is ok Kristy! Hopefully your uterus will calm down and keep that little bubba in there!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thanks ladies. It's making me think twice about waiting to set up the nursery now. I've been fighting the urge to set everything up but have been convinced it's way too early. I think it's starting to settle down now.


----------



## Naaxi

I think you should take it easy for now, so unless your version of setting up the nursery is sitting in a comfy chair and pointing at things for your DH to do, I would say wait a few days at the very least :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

:haha: that's exactly what I was planning on doing for the cot, bassinet and other big things and slowly sitting on the couch going through the clothes we've been given from a friend.


----------



## Naaxi

Really you won't even need the cot for six months give or take with baby in the bassinet (I didnt use mine at all), but I understand the need to have it all done :) I can't wait to start organizing clothes.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

The cot is more for DH he really doesn't understand this baby stuff. I'll have to wash the bassinet covers this week and get it all together. Might even let him put the swing/rocker his mum brought us for Christmas. 

Any tips on how to get comfortable with these pains? I can tolerate the pain it's self, just getting frustrated with constantly being uncomfortable.


----------



## Eltjuh

I agree, take it easy. I don't agree about the cot however.... Lucas slept in his moses basket/bassinet for about 6-8 weeks and then was in his cot as he liked having his space and the moses basket wasn't big enough for him to be comfortable anymore. Wonder how long Logan will be in it :winkwink:
Anyway, let your OH do everything and you can sit and point  haha and tell him what he's doing wrong :haha:

Not too much longer now for your next ultrasound Caitlyn!! :thumbup: It's April!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Def take it easy with the nursery, you still have lots of time and you need the rest. 

I was just thinking yesterday that it might be time to ditch the bassinet part of the play pen because when Royen stretches out her feet a d head hit the ends lol and I think she'd also like the extra space


----------



## Naaxi

Lol don't take my word... I co-sleep so


----------



## Naaxi

How are you ladies doing? :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Not much going on.... Just got our new sofa yesterday - FINALLY!! haha, they kept changing the delivery date everytime it was about a week away, really annoyed me, but it's here now! :happydance: Very comfi!
But yeah not much going on, been to get Logan weighed yesterday, he broke the 4kg mark now! He's 4.16kg (3.6kg when he was born and he's 2.5 weeks now) so doing very well!! 
Compared it to Lucas, he was 4.7kg or so when he was just over 3 weeks, so they're matching up pretty well :winkwink:

How are things over there?? Still doing well?? Baby moving lots??


----------



## Naaxi

Nice :) I saw the sofa on facebook :) Lucas and Logan both look tiny on it. Very cute. So is your family complete now? :)

Baby still only moving once in a while, I wish they'd move more. In a few weeks I guess :) Three weeks until we find out the sex :D


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Yay for the new couch! I get excited with new house items.

Wow, only 2 weeks to go?! Not sure if time is speeding up or if it's just a lot going on that I'm loosing track of it :dohh:

Not much going on over here. After the 'pains' I had Sunday-Tuesday I've been taking it pretty easy. DH isn't very impressed that I've let the house go a bit but I'll catch up tomorrow (vacuum and general tidy up). 

Oh and if I wasn't loosing track of time enough were looking into buying our first home so lots of excitement happening with that just got to square finances away so that we still can live comfortably with bub once he comes.


----------



## Eltjuh

Not sure... I feel pretty good with my little family at the moment, but still reckon there's room for 1 more (girl :haha:) Jay doesn't want any more, but he said that after Lucas aswell.... so I'm sure I can convince him over time :winkwink:
After this labour with Logan I really don't wanna do it again though, it was really hard, I really struggled! I was laying there crying my eyes out, whereas I didn't do that with Lucas at all!! Dunno what it was exactly, but I got pains with every contraction that kind of felt like they were in my tailbone - if that makes sense?! And they REALLY hurt!! I can deal with the contractions, but that was horrible and has really put me off to be honest! But I'm sure I'll 'forget' about it in a couple of years and then want another baby haha! I'm already not wanting Logan to get big haha!! :dohh: 
But we'd definitely wait about 3 years again, I like the age gap! Maybe even longer, but we'll see!!

OOOOOOOHHHH only 3 weeks till your ultrasound!! Can't wait to find out if we're right about it being a girl this time!! :haha:
Bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and Talia, I saw your post on FB about VBAC..... Are you thinking about a 2nd already??


----------



## Naaxi

I didn't see anything about a vback :( Missing important clues n stuff... lol.

And I am SO excited to find out what we're having... I am pretty sure it is a boy, though :) And I'm cool with that. I could totally be the cool mum of just boys :D Aaaand a girl would be so much harder on the donor... especially if she inherits the red hair lol. He's always wanted a redheaded daughter... but any girl would be hard for him as he has three boys.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies sorry I've been quiet! I saw your new couch, looks really nice! Sounds like Logan is doing really well! 

Eekk 3 week countdown!! Ya I guess if it is a girl it would be tough for the donor eh? I can just picture you both with your long red hair! 

Oh jeez, ya my friend mentionned she saw the post on that vbac group, I thought it was private, oh well lol we'll def have a second, not soon though at least 2 yrs to give my incision and tear time to heal proper. I just have an appt with the surgeon on Monday and I wanted to be prepared to defend the idea of a vbac, that group and their website are a gold mine of ppl who've vbac'ed with classical, inverted T and J incisions, really opened my eyes. Makes my little 4 cm tear seem like a walk in the park to allow a vbac. The ASAC lady also was helpful solidifying the doc ill get the second opinion from....


----------



## Naaxi

Glad you're getting a second opinion, Talia :) I hope you get your VBAC in a few years and that it all goes much smoother next time. :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks! It would really mean the world to me for things to go as planned. I feel like I got cheated on the birth after all the hard work I put in. So fingers crossed in a few years time


----------



## Naaxi

I have everything crossed for you :)

Sooo as embarrassing as this is, I may be away for a while... internet and TV have been cut as we're having some issues financially... so I'm relying on my cellphone data and this site takes up too much of my time and data if I pop on as I'm kind of addicted lol. So message me through facebook to chat for now, ladies. Terribly sorry about this. :blush: Talk to yous again soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry bout it Caitlyn! Everyone has some issues sometimes!! 
We were looking at having to go back on benefits, cause the place Jay was working at was doing staff training (for their permanent staff) and so the temp agency workers weren't needed for last week and this week! So he's had 2 weeks of no work and not getting paid (including this week). So that would've set us back £400! We went into the agency today and they told us that work should be back on next week and they said Jay had 6 days of holiday that he could get paid out for (as he had the whole week off last week) so that way he only misses out on 1 day of wages. Fingers crossed he'll get a permanent contract after his 12 weeks with the agency are up (apparently when it comes to agency workers they get a 12 week contract and if the employer wants to take someone on permanently before then they lose like £4000 so they have to wait until after the 12 weeks are up! He's been there about 8 or 9 now though!) 

Anyway, Hope you get your financial situation sorted soon, it's not nice having money troubles!! :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Thank you :hugs: I hope your hubby gets taken on permanently soon.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh that's crappy that money is tight! We've all been there, that's for sure! And yes Ella I hope jays work situation gets sorted for the better as well... 

AFM in St. Albert waiting for the OB, he's in surgery so at least another hour wait... Wow am I ever glad I had a midwife and never had to wait forever, thank god Royen is happy


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow so glad I didn't have him as an OB... Our appt was at 445 and we didn't get in til 8, just leave and come back and wait in the teeny waiting room with a million ppl ahead of us... Had to feed Royen in the back seat of the car once and sitting on the floor in the hallway cuz the waiting room was so cramped and noisy... 
Either way went well ish, very much more pleasant man compared to under stress when we met him at the hospital. He really took the time to explain the extension and it was how it was explained in the report (yes!) that it was an extension of the incision going downward. He still was quite firm about no vaginal births ever again and 'strongly recommended' a cs at 39 weeks next time...


----------



## Eltjuh

Bummer about the no vbacs though.... Or are you still wanting to get more opinions about that??? 
Can't believe you had to wait so long!!


I just got Logan to sleep! He was asleep earlier and I was just about ready to go to sleep myself, after he'd been asleep for about an hour or so......this was at 9.30pm And then he woke up! Ofcourse!!! haha
So I fed him again, hoping he just needed a top-up and would go straight to sleep..... he fed, I put him down when he was asleep (fell asleep on the boob) and then he woke up again! :dohh: So I tried feeding him more, as he still seemed hungry! He had a little more but after a while he just kept getting frustrated or something when I'd put him on my boob.... so I figured maybe he had wind, couldn't really get anything out of him though... so tried again and he just kept not wanting the boob, eventhough he was rooting like crazy!
So I ended up giving him his dummy and rocked him to sleep - took me forever! haha It's now 11.20pm and I've just put him in his moses basket, so time for me to go to sleep too!! Fingers crossed he'll stay asleep this time!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya Ella I'm still wanting a second opinion. I was suggested a website called specialscars.org by the alternative birth group of our city and it really has opened my eyes more and provided good food for thought. It has a wealth of info for ppl who have or want a vbac following 'speciaL scars' (classical, inverted T, J and extensions) lots of good articles and birth stories and some studies that shed some light on the true risk of rupture etc.


----------



## Naaxi

I am back :)

I'm shocked you waited so long to see the OB, but glad you're going to get a second opinion and that you're well informed :) Sometimes I think doctors do what's easy and by the book instead of looking at each individual case.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya you're absolutely right. Some just stick to what they know and no negotiating. 

Well, AFM, we had our first meeting with our parents to plan our wedding! Hahah it's gonna be crazy since its such a short time frame but I think it'll all come together


----------



## Naaxi

When's the big day? If it makes you feel better, Rowan was only five months when we got married.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well it'll be about the same, she'll be just over 6 months! August 30th, it's Kurtis's late grandparents anniversary, would've been their 51st...


----------



## Naaxi

Aww that's awesome :)


----------



## Naaxi

Another midwife appointment today :) This time I get to ask a bunch of questions (so unlike me) about home birth lol. Yay.

What's up with you ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay! I always loved my appointments, just cause it made time seem to go faster, looking forward to your next appointment.
How long now until your ultrasound?? Only like a week or so right?? 
Sorry, lost track! Time seems to be going so fast at the moment!! 

Logan is 1 month old today! Can't believe it's been a month already! Still feels like it was only about a week ago that we were in hospital to have him! But then again, he does look so much bigger than he did when he was just born! Going to get him weighed again tomorrow, wonder how much he weighs now. (he was 3.6kg when he was born and 2 weeks ago he weighed 4.16kg) I said to Jay I reckon he'll be about 4.3kg now, but seeing how much he gained in the first 2 weeks, he'll probably be more like 4.6/4.7kg 

How is Royen doing Talia?? Is she sleeping alright? Bet she's getting big! Can we get a picture??


----------



## Naaxi

Next Thursday :D I'm excited.

And I saw the pics of your little man, he's such a cutie! Getting big :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Ooooh!! It's getting so close!!! 


Just got back from getting Logan weighed, he's now 4.85kg!! that's 1.25kg up from his birthweight! Can't believe he's almost 5kg already!! He's getting so big!!!! 
I'm really noticing how quickly they grow this time, and I don't want him to get big so quickly!! Before I know it he'll be big like Lucas!!

Oh and Caitlyn, just to warn you, once you have your baby.... it'll be really weird to put a nappy on Rowan (if you still do that - like for naptime or bedtime).... I lay Lucas down on the floor and he's just like a giant!! It's so weird, and he's so heavy!!!! (15kg) :dohh: They suddenly seem SO much bigger than they did before you had another baby :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Lol he gets a diaper for night time so yeah I am sure that will be bizarre. I remember the velcro tabs used to overlap and now they're at the outer edges of the diaper lol. Too funny.

And wow he really is growing like a weed!


----------



## Eltjuh

Booby juice for the win!!! 


Oh and my thrush seems to have cleared up - I think! Been giving Logan his nystatin drops and I've been using the cream. I had a milk blister/bleb aswell, right at the top of my nipple - friggin killed!!! That has 'popped' though and it's not so sore anymore. So glad to be able to feed like normal again from my right boob! I'm still slightly apprehensive of feeding on that side, but I'm sure that'll go once I'm used to it not hurting anymore :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, I had written yesterday but it got eaten in Internet land! Tuesday I had my last MW appt, kinda sad that I don't get to catch up and chat with her anymore, boo :( but Royen weighed in at 11lbs and 4 oz! Yay back on track after those slow gain weeks! Her head circumference Nd length are both up 5 cm from birth! Growing like a weed!

The other big news us that we've started wedding planning and it's official the tent is booked and caterer is chosen! We just need to fully decide on a menu, probably doing a bbq pig roast!!

Woohoo one week til your scan!!! Anticipation!!! 

And glad your nipple is feeling better and that Logan is cruising along with his weight! Boobie power!


----------



## Naaxi

Isn't boobie juice awesome stuff? Blows my mind hehe. But I'm glad Logan is doing so well!

Yayyy wedding planning :D Such fun! And yay Royen for getting back on growing track :D


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi!! Hope you all are well. Just wanted to share one of my 3D pics I had done today. I got ALL 174 of them so I won't post that many.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Naaxi

Awwwww look at your little guy &#9825; Soooo sweet!

Got my ultrasound but bub was upside down (as you can see in the attached images) and would NOT move aside from dancing to the music hehehe. Think we know gender but legs were closed pretty tight as well. I have another on May 1st (they wanted to wait longer, but accommodated my May 4th gender reveal party), hopefully they get all their measurements then and baby opens their legs to confirm :)
 



Attached Files:







BARTONCAITLYN20140424153110503.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1









BARTONCAITLYN20140424152900506.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thanks Caitlyn, there's no mistaking that he's my kid- he has my nose, chin, face shape, cheeks.- just hoping he gets something from his father lol.

Hopefully bub cooperates for you on your next scan. We had to make Liam move as half way through the scan he was over it and rolled over (face down) and when he did turn around he curled up into my hip to use it as a pillow- no wonder I've been having hip and pelvis pains!

Oh and my baby shower is the same day as your gender reveal party!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha May the Fourth be with you ;) I am sooo excited... but don't have much planned yet, oops. Lol. It maaaay end up mostly last minute stuff haha. I wanna paint one wall in my house in to a giant chalkboard so I am hoping that happens today &#9825; Hubby has to help as the paint is oil based... but it would be so awesome to have people write their predictions etc. Ahhh. So excited... :D And then no games, just good eats and friends :) And of course the reveal itself.

Who is throwing your shower, Kristy? Do you know what all is happening, or is it all a surprise for you? And don't worry, children tend to go through phases of looking like one and then the other parent :D Rowan even looks like Derek most of the time which is totally bizarre lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh Caitlyn! Got a stubborn baby on your hands eh?!
So do you still reckon it's a boy?? Or have you changed your mind?? Didn't you get a glimpse at all??? 
Your next scan is on our wedding anniversary!

I took hubby out for dinner and to the moscow state circus for our anniversary last night - it's gonna be our 5th anniversary so I had to do something a little more special than just dinner :winkwink:

Logan has been really fighting his sleep, sometimes it's really a struggle getting him to sleep (or stay asleep!) Friday he was SO overtired!! It took both me and Jay about 3 hours together to get him down for a nap, which only lasted about 30 minutes! Then somehow he slept from 9pm till 4am (7 hours!!), he stayed awake for an hour and a half and then went to sleep again for another 3 hours! 
Then last night my mum said he fell asleep around 9pm again and again he didn't wake up until 4am...and after that he went straight back to sleep until 8am!! 
He must've finished his growth spurt now and catching up on sleep - just read somewhere that they tend to sleep more after a growth spurt cause the system that is responsible for the growth hormones works best when you're at rest! Thought that was interesting!! Apparently they can gain 1-3oz and grow 1 cm in 24 hours!!!! WOW!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

DH is a huge starwars fan and somehow that weekend is the only one we have/had free until I'm 37 weeks and I didn't want the shower that late incase I get rushed off because I have an impatient little one- just like both of his parents. Also I didn't want to have to organise and wash the presents I know my sisters and MIL have- they've shown me most of it and 3 out of 4 of my sisters have filled a washing basket each and MIL has filled 2 so far! I'm over seeing it and making sure everyone is on track with they're part of the planning. If it were up to my mum and sister their would be nothing but sweets to eat and I don't do well with sweets.
I love the thought of gender reveal parties so I did something similar and took the confetti out of party poppers and replaced it with blue confetti and handed those out when I saw everyone. 
I hope you have a great time Caitlyn!

Hopefully Logan will go back to normal sleeping patterns for you Ella.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Bag! I feel like a bum not logging in lately. For some reason bnb makes me re login all the time and if I only have a bit of time to check my phone I say screw it!! I'm sorry!! 

Nice scans ladies!! 174 images?! Wow that's a lot, we got 60 or so!! 

So no gender eh?! Are you guys not finding out til the party too then?! I can't wait!! I think it's still girl, since they need to confirm, if it was a boy it's fairly certain unless the bits are tucked away... Girl would need a true confirmation look lol just my guess!!


----------



## Naaxi

I have a good idea as to what it is, as the technician was "pretty sure" and showed what she saw, but yes I definitely need to recheck in case we were seeing wrong. I am excited :) My bladder is currently being used as a punching bag lol. Such an odd feeling.

Kristy, that's awesome, I hope you have a great time at your shower :D Yeah, we're just doing the reveal and then maybe a meet and greet later, we'll see. It sucks that second showers are taboo lol. I just enjoyed being heavily pregnant while people were there... some days I barely show right now lol. Depending how baby is laying. So May the Fourth be with you ;) Have fun and post us lots of pics of the shower :D I wanna see all that baby boy's loot. I forget, did you mention his name yet? Do you have one? 

Ella, hope thay silly boy starts sleeping normal soon :D Poor tired fluff lol. And Rowan STILL sleeps tons during a growth spurt. That's usually how we can tell he's growing. That and eating bucket loads. Which he is currently doing, so I expect his pants wont fit soon lol.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thanks Caitlyn. Starting to feel like a headless chicken trying to make sure everyone is doing what they're supposed to and getting all food (were making most of it) trying to get my brother in law to drop off extra chairs and a pop-up gazebo all while working 55hours (Monday-Friday) not liking May at the moment- all my weeks look similar to this :dohh:

Hope you have an awesome time at your gender reveal. I don't know why a second baby shower is taboo but I've heard of a few people doing it especially when there's a few years between the two pregnancies. 
I'm not a fan of them using the bladder as a punching bag. This one is that strong that when he does it I have to run for a toilet as it feels like I'm about to wet my self.:haha:

Also adding a pic of my bump as of a couple of days ago.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww bump! I sooo miss mine!! 

Couple more days til your confirmation! Eeekk I hate not knowing lol at least you guys have an inkling!


----------



## Naaxi

Awwwww bump &#9825; Mine is silly and still small but it'll get there in the next few weeks... the one in the tshirt with bangs down is from 17 weeks and the other was yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1398799323791.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aw yay bump! Still a lot of bump to come too!

I think Royen had a growth spurt too, she slept all evening, I didn't wake her up cuz I was getting so many wedding invitations done! Lol so she basically slept from 5-10 then ate then slept 1030-615!! Haha I totally thought I'd have a rough night since she had akready slept that long stretch but nope! 

I also have to gush a little on how well ECing is going for us, we are dry basically every night. Caitlyn, you'll appreciate this... I haven't done diaper laundry since Sunday and it was 4 pockets (night diapers) and 7 amp inserts ( we put them in covers for day time). And only one had a poop, happened when I was out at lunch with my cousin yesterday, the rest were just wet! Isn't that nuts?


----------



## Naaxi

That is definitely nuts! Goes right along with what I've read though, that by the time they're 12-18 months they are completely dry, day and night. So interesting :) A lot more work than I'm used to though lol. But then in the beginning cloth sounded hard and now it's a breeze, so who knows lol. So glad it is going so well for you guys :D


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw look at your bump!! It's getting there!! :thumbup: And you've got your 2nd ultrasound today!! Hopefully baby will play ball and let you see between the legs! :winkwink: 
I have to agree with what Talia said the other day, that it's easier for a girl to hide than a boy.... though I guess it could be hidden between the legs.... 
Let us know how it went!! 

Nice job Royen! Sleep is good, just remember that :winkwink: it's a very important rule :haha: 
Glad she slept so well, they do say that sleep breeds sleep, so if they sleep well during the day they sleep better at night... It doesn't really make sense but it seems to be true!
I don't get how EC works... cause kids don't generally have any control over their bladder or bowels until they're about 18 months old! Lucas didn't get potty trained until he was almost 3 (as you know, cause I had been telling you guys about it!)


I'm staying with my sister for a couple of days with both the boys, as my parents are over again and so I had a lift over to hers and she also hadn't seen Logan yet (neither have any of my other 4! siblings!! :cry:) Logan is sleeping in the crib across the room from where I'm sleeping and he slept really well! (11.30-5.15) so I'm thinking maybe I'm picking him up and feeding him too often at night, cause at home he sleeps right next to me and when he's stirring and making noises etc I pick him up and feed him, though I do wonder whether I should pick him up or leave him.... So I'm probably gonna put him in his own room when we get back home on sunday, because that way he might sleep longer and I'll sleep better aswell!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I think that was around the time that I started letting Royen rustle but I wouldn't get up unless it was like major hunger cues or she'd start actually fussing. 

EC basically doesn't 'train' out the early instincts to not soil your bed ( or your mamma for that matter ) and waiting to eliminate in an appropriate place. Up until 4 months or so babies really don't like being wet or dirty so if you provide them with opportunities to so their business other than in their pants they'll gladly take it. But with diapers and disposables especially by 4 months they just get used to going in their diapers and don't mind to. EC generally makes it so they will continue hold it while sleeping, being held or carried etc because they are more comfortable staying dry and goin later. I'm not sure if you can call it bowel and bladder control but they will give you signs they gotta go, or they have a routine when they gotta go. Royen can hold her pees and poops a good 6-8hrs, last night it was 9-5, took her for a pee when she woke up, fed and pooped after the feed, back to bed and she'll probably be dry til we wake up again at 8 or so. And now she knows basically that every diaper change she gets to go potty so she'll usually at the very least pee every time I check her diaper. It's really awesome once you get a little routine going. 11 diapers in 3 days blew my mind yesterday! And really sitting them on the potty for a few mins isn't a whole lot of work... Especially when it means less laundry now and being diaper free by a year old (that's the avg, there's a few moms local to me that EC and they are diaper free during the day at 9 months !)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! How'd the confirmation scan go?! Leave us hanging! And happy belated anniversary Ella !


----------



## Eltjuh

yes Caitlyn!! way to leave us hanging!!! What happened?? 
How did your reveal party go?? 

And how was your babyshower Kristy???


And thanks Talia! :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Didn't you see on FB Ella?! I won't say anything til Caitlyn announces herself here! 

Hope your shower was lovely kristy!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, just looked on her profile!! YAY we were right!!!

She's just embarrassed to come on here and tell us she was wrong :winkwink:
I'm a tad jealous though, even if my boy is awesome!!

he's sleeping on me at the moment...
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140505_001.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I'm not embarrassed, just figured you guys saw it on fbook hehehe. I wasn't sure from 12 week scan onwards but either way, I am still shocked. Yay girl :) And the party was lovely, lots of food and friends and kids... and a lot of happy faces after the reveal :)

And awwwww look at your little fluff &#9825; What a sweetheart. 

Now what to do with all my saved boy clothes? Lol. I dont want to donate them to just anyone, I'm a little attached. Guess I'll wait and hope my bestie has a boy sooner than later lol :)

So she is kicking hard enough to feel on the outside now! So that's new the last few days :) How are you ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm/we're good! Had my parents staying with us for a few days, then they took me and the boys to my sister's house for a couple of days! We went to the beach on saturday - not to swim or anything, just had a nice walk and Lucas and my sister's niece (from her husband's sister) played and made sand castles!

Haven't moved Logan to his own room just yet, cause we need to get some bedding/sleeping bag and some curtains for his room. But I've moved him to the other side of our bedroom so he's not next to me anymore - last night he slept for 7 hours again and then another 3ish! 

Hubby is going back to work again! He got this job via a new agency at which he's been working since wednesday and he'll be working there for the next 4 weeks or so. And the council, where he used to work as a binman, has asked for him back. He was only allowed to do 12 weeks there and then they'd have to treat him as any regular employee (same pay, vacaction days, sick pay etc) he did the 12 weeks and then had to do something else. But apparently after 6 weeks they can get him back in for another 12 weeks without having to pay him extra, so good for them I guess. And we're not really bothered about the pay as it's alright for us, much more than we used to have! So he's looking at going back there again after this job finishes. (they liked him so much at the council that they got rid of someone else to get Jay back! And even offered to pay him more I think)
I still hope he'll get a permanent contract there, but we'll see!! As long as he's working somewhere I guess, that makes life easier! 
I'm not really happy with the job he's doing now as it's 8am-4pm but it takes him about 2 hours on the bus to get there and then it obviously costs money to get there, whereas the other job he walked to and he started earlier but came home at about 12/1pm so I didn't have to spend all day at home with the kids on my own! But like I said, at least he's earning money so that's good!! 


Anyway, I'm off to sleep now, cause Logan has just gone down about 15 minutes ago so I should go to sleep so I can catch as much sleep as possible!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Yay Congratulations Caitlyn!!! You will soon have your pigeon pair!

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days. I must have caught a bug from the kids I nanny for (during the day 7am-7pm) and landed in hospital Friday night with vomiting and severe dehydration. The midwives did a swab test to make sure the vomiting hadn't ruptured any membranes or anything- which came back clear. Almost had to cancel/post pone the shower but thankfully DH talked me out just in time (he's a paramedic and assured the nurse that he'd be looking after me) but now I have to go back to the hospital doctors as I've been passing blood in my urine and it may be to do with a cyst on my right kidney. 
Good news is baby Liam (finally set his name) is a big boy measuring 1.5 weeks ahead and is really happy just kicking/punching away even though he is already head down and almost fully engaged and I'm feeling a lot of pressure in my pelvis.


----------



## Naaxi

Never heard the term pigeon pair :) 

Sorry you've been so sick, that sucks. But glad baby Liam is happy and punching and kicking up a storm :) 

And yay for more sleep for you, Ella :) That's awesome. And about the job as well, hopefully he gets something permanent. Derek actually got laid off today but we're hoping another job is right around the corner, and there is one he maaaaaay get that would put us in an amazing place financially as it almost doubles his salary now plus bonus. It is a temp job but even the two months would put us in a good place with savings to boot. So fingers crossed he gets chosen for that.

We've decided on a first name for sure but keeping it kinda quiet as I am sure it will get some looks... but as we share all here, it is Maple :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww yay! Chatty girls!

First off Caitlyn, I'm so pumped you're having a girl!!!!!!!! I'd imagine the donor knows, what was his reaction?? Glad you had a good gender reveal!! Sucks that Derek got laid off but sounds like you guys have something good in the works! And even if that falls they there's jobs galore in AB. Also, screw what ppl say, I think the name Maple is cute and I think it goes well with Rowan! Good pick!

Same with Liam! Glad you pegged the name cuz he sounds like he's ready to move on out! Lol sorry you were suck and hope the blood in the urine quits! 

Ella I wish we had beaches here :( lol looks like Logan is sleeping pretty good! We had Royen sleep 930-7am so nice! I get the thought to put Royen in her room but I like having her close... So probably won't do that just yet. 

Anyways not much to talk about myself, going wedding dress shopping for the first time Thursday! Eekkk


----------



## Naaxi

The donor was shocked. He was convinced he couldn't have girls. It will be interesting to see if he tries to find a woman who still wants more kids now that he and his wife are getting divorced... and thanks for the comments on the name :) We wanted another tree (well I did haha!) And Derek wanted five letters to go with James, Erika and Rowan. And it also fits with my little sister Willow :) And when she is older if she wants a more serious job she can go by May (even though by then I hope they don't judge your abilities on your name...). Anyways, we love it. 

Wedding dress shopping sounds fun!! How exciting :)


----------



## Eltjuh

ooooh wedding dress shopping!! I loved shopping for mine! I wanna go again!! I am totally addicted to wedding dresses, whenever we pass a shop I HAVE to look in the window, can't help it. Jay always says: you've already got one! And I'm like: well I want another one! haha :winkwink:

I agree with Talia, don't take any notice of people with their opinions about your baby's name!! I like the idea that all your (step)kids have 5 letters in their name!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I think the term "pigeon pair" might be an Aussie thing then haha.
Maple is a really nice name and don't let anyone tell you different!

Glad the babies are sleeping well for both of you! 

Afm, had another hospital appointment yesterday and the doctor isn't quite convinced that the leaking I've been having isn't a very small leak from my waters so I have a long list of things to watch for and if I have any signs of them I have to go straight up to L&D.


----------



## Naaxi

Well it is good that they're keeping an eye out for you but scary at the same time. I'm hoping you just have a leaky bladder ;) Either way, hugs to you!


----------



## Naaxi

Down to single digit weeks left for you, Kristy! Yay! :D Liam will be here before you know it :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay Kristy! Not long to go now!! :happydance:

And Caitlyn! You're over half way!! Hope you're doing well?? Getting big yet?? I wanna see another bump pic :flower:

Talia, can you show us some more pictures of Royen? I saw the picture on FB and she's getting so big already! 

Logan will be 2 months on thursday! Going so quick! Unfortunately his sleeping has been pretty terrible since we've been back home from my sister's, so for the past week or so! He slept well the first night we got back but after that he's been waking up every 2 hours or so! Last night the longest stretch was 3.5 hours! Thinking he's going through a wonder week, but I find it hard to tell where he is as I'm not sure whether to go by his due date like you're 'supposed' to cause last time it seemed more accurate to go with his date of birth. If that's the case we've got another week to go, though he would be out of his 'stormy' period... so hopefully that means his sleep will get better again aswell! I don't expect him to sleep 6 hours or so but back to 3 or 4 hours at a time would be nice! :sleep:
Oh and it looks like his hair is going ginger or very strawberry blonde like... daddy won't be happy! He doesn't think boys should have ginger hair :winkwink: haha - he's got his mum to blame for that if Logan does go ginger :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

I'm not much bigger than the last pic lol :) 

And I've always gone by their birthday to measure where they are, but every baby is different as well, and I've never heard of a wonder week or a stormy period, so I can't help, sorry hun &#9825;

But I hope Logan has red hair cause awwww gingers &#9825; Derek was hoping Rowan wouldn't get my red hair heehee. I hope Maple does because it would be nice to have one of them a redhead.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thanks ladies. It hasn't hit me that it's down to single digit weeks left. Still feels like for ever away lol. But knowing it's 59 days until due date is making me happy:happydance: Although I'm going to have to get a wriggle on with buying final stuff, picking up the laybuy, finish washing everything (I've only done the 0000's and started some blankets) finish setting up his drawers and finalize how I want the nursery to be- can't make my mind up :dohh:

Yay Caitlyn over half way now!! 3rd Tri isn't too far from you now!
Ella, I hope Logan goes back to better sleeping habits for you real soon.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well Logan slept from 8.45 till 2.15 so 5.5hrs and then from 2.30 till 5 and 6 till 8 So much better than before! Fingers crossed he keeps it up! 

You should look up 'the wonder weeks' it's a book, about baby's mental leaps - they can be more clingy, fussy and sleep poorly when they're going through a mental leap, which means they're learning new things. You tend to notice some differences after they've finished the leap, like smiling more, cooing, following you with their eyes etc.... I had a hard time with Lucas when he was about 4 months old and then read about the wonder weeks on here and bought the book! It's great to help you understand why your baby is being a little fussy bugger at times! haha


----------



## Naaxi

Oh okay :) I was never too concerned when Rowan would go through clingy phases or not sleep well, I figured it was just a growth spurt etc. So I guess I was right, lol. Mental growth spurts must be rough on the poor wee ones :) 

How has the transition from one to two been, Ella? I keep getting panicky about it as Row is such a mama's boy and loves his cuddles...

P.s. 300 pages on this thread!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Transition has been easier than I thought to be honest... I was scared I would've forgotten how to take care of a newborn, but it just comes back to you and you just get on with it! Though that's not to say I don't feel like a first time mum when it comes to some things haha... I wonder if it's normal or if Lucas had it etc.... :dohh:
Lucas is pretty independent so we haven't had too much trouble, though I do like to try and make sure that I don't mention Logan too much (like don't say too often: no you can't because Logan.... or something like that!) Though he's getting better now. Definitely noticed that he's getting more used to Logan and more interested - he asks to touch him and to hold him sometimes now! 
Honestly, the best thing is just to go with it! haha You can't really know what it's gonna be like until you've got it (just like before you had Rowan you didn't really know what it would be like to have a baby (of your own)) :hugs: You'll be fine!! 

I've gotta go now cause Logan is not happy and needs to go to bed!


----------



## Eltjuh

How are things girls??? It's been quiet on here!!

How are things with you Caitlyn? Has Derek managed to get a different job yet? Hope you're doing ok!!


My little bear is 2 months old already!! Dribbling and has a terrible dribble rash on his chin! Getting massive aswell! I saw a newborn the other day (a few days old) and was surprised how tiny he was! Then I looked at Logan and thought: omg! you're a giant!! :haha: He's only 9 weeks old and I've already forgotten how little he was when he was born!! Time for another :winkwink:
Oh and my lovely AF returned yesterday, total surprise!! I went to the toilet and was like: wth is this? This isn't supposed to happen yet!! With Lucas I never got my period back until about a month after I'd stopped breastfeeding, which was at 7 months! I don't wanna have to deal with AF yet!! :dohh:


----------



## Naaxi

I got af right after I stopped bleeding basically. Four weeks of lochia, one week of nothing, one and a half more weeks of lochia, two weeks off, af regular from then on. So I know how you feel, lady &#9825; That really sucks. Ah well, easier to go make another baby hahaha!

Sorry for the silence, my friend paid our way out camping with him and there is no cell service at the lake. It's kind of nice, really, to not always need to reach for my phone.

Derek kiiiiind of has a job tattooing at an old friend's shop for now, cash under the table, hopefully it works out until he gets the name hire at the end of June. Luckily my co-op put us on subsidy temporarily and our rent is now just over a tenth the normal price... phew! Makes things a lot easier to manage.

Anyways, what have you ladies been up to?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya sorry it was quiet here, the last weekend was a long weekend and people tend to go camping for the first time of the summer, is included. We went to our friend's cabin from Friday afternoon til Monday. I was worried about running out of cloth diapers but Royen only ended up using 8 diapers the whole time, she went on her potty better than at home! 
Sorry that AF showed Ella, that sucks. Mine def hasn't shown itself at all, hope it stays that way! 

Good news about a bit of cash for Derek and a break on rent!


----------



## Naaxi

That's awesome that Royen did so well with camping :) Rowan loves it too. He learned a new boy rrick... peeing on trees lol! And today he decided to pee in the middle of our front yard! Sigh. Crazy boys... 

Went through all the clothes I have from Willow's newborn stuff and what people have gotten Maple already and she is set for clothes aside from socks (and plain white onesies, but I know I have a bunch from Rowan so I just need to go through his stuff for the gender neutral items) but I am pleased that everything is ready, more so than I thought. I just need the next age bracket (3-6), so I hope people will get those for her hehe. 

That's kind of funny if you don't celebrate Victoria Day, Ella :D We do in Canada, although it is more of an excuse for a long weekend.


----------



## Eltjuh

ha! that is kinda weird that the UK doesn't celebrate it....considering she was their queen haha! :dohh:

Glad to hear you're doing good, both of you!!!
Can't believe Royen is almost 3 months!!!

We're getting Logan weighed today and then after that he has his first immunisations!!

Also, we reckon Lucas may be autistic....we're gonna try and get him tested! 
I spoke to my mum about it, as she works with autistic children at her school and she agreed that he has some signals/symptoms so she also recommended getting him tested! I have been thinking it for a while but didn't know how to bring it up to Jay and I thought I was probably overreacting, but we talked about it and he said the same thing, that he'd noticed it aswell....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes I saw your post about Logan's weight! He weighs more than Royen now. She's been kinda slowing down in her growth, was seeing a lactation consultant and have to go back to the doc in a week, the LC didn't seem too concerned since she looks so well and feeds often and sleeps thru the night. 

What signs have you been seeing with Lucas? I hope there are some good programs around because autism can definitely be tough. Glad to hear everyone is on the same page to have him tested!


----------



## Eltjuh

quite a few signs! Most prominent one really is that he's really sensitive to noises.... a plane flying over, motorbike riding through the street, hand/hairdryers, washing machine and even Logan crying at first make him cover his ears and say it's loud! We went to a playgroup the other day where we sang some songs and he did the same thing there! He has always had a preference for spinning toys, when he had a car or a bike or something he'd tip it over and spin the wheels, instead of actually playing with it, though he doesn't really do that anymore! He likes repetitive things, I hadn't noticed it, but apparently whenever he plays hide and seek he always hides in the same spot! 
He HATES new things, bought him a coat in the winter and he kicked and screamed when we put it on him, it took both me and Jay to put it on him the first time! Same with the year before that! He doesn't like certain foods if it's shaped different to what he's used to! He'll eat chicken nuggets and turkey dinosaurs, but giving him a piece of chicken fillet he won't eat it! Same for fish fingers, if it's not shaped like that he won't eat the fish, even if it's the same! I gave him a chocolate m&m earlier today and he wouldn't eat it eventhough it's just chocolate and he likes that! 
He doesn't really look you in the eye when you try to talk to him, I'll have him on the naughty step and try to tell him why he's there and he won't look at me.... 
Also, he doesn't really play with other kids... he likes to be around them but he doesn't really play with them! But I guess that could be just him being shy.

Anyway, I spoke to someone about it today and he was still supposed to have his 2.5 yr review, cause he never had it....so they're gonna do that but do a more thorough one cause we've showed concerns about him.... so it's not necessarily a test or assessment for autism but they'd be able to pick up some of the signs I guess and then refer us if they're concerned.


Wow! Royen sleeps through the night??! Well done!! How long does she sleep for?? Logan has kinda picked up his better sleeping habits again, the longest he's gone was 7 hrs though, so he still wakes up around 3ish because he goes to sleep around 8. 
Hope you can just continue breastfeeding her, even if her weight gain has slowed down! I guess they don't really worry as long as she's not losing any weight! Just wait, before you know it she'll have another growth spurt and put a load of weight on again! :winkwink:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya those signs sound a bit concerning but can also, like you said, just be shyness and preferences etc. glad you're getting it checked out. 

Ya Royen sleeps pretty well, I say sleeps thru the night but its not a 12 hr stretch or anything. Usually like 730-8 til 4-530, last night though she went to bed late at 1030-6. She always potties and feeds well and then sleeps for another 3-4 hrs. We're lucky


----------



## Naaxi

Ella, that sounds like my nephew (SIL's son). I have pointed things out and voiced my concern and they seem to want to remain in the dark, which in the end is sad for my nephew as the earlier you can find treatment, the better and he is turning five on Rowan's birthday. I hope school will voice their concern as well, as the poor little guy even says he has no friends. (It isn't a wonder why, he cries and refuses to share and is way over sensitive to discipline, as in Derek will tell him to stop something, like running in to a stranger with his small toy car, in a firm voice and he will cry like it is the end of the world). Anyways, there are many many things including covering his ears for noises which I noticed before Rowan was born, and hitting himself when upset... Anyways, there is a lot of help out there, so I am glad you're looking in to it.

Talia, sounds like Royen is being a dream for you, that is awesome :) Does she sleep in your room?


----------



## Eltjuh

To be honest, it's not easy admitting it... or seeing it and actually doing something about it. Cause a lot of things could be explained away and sometimes you think you're just being one of them overprotective parents.... but I know it's best to get some help as soon as possible! 
Lucas can also overreact when I tell him off, he always starts crying for daddy.... but apparently he cries for me when Jay tells him off if I'm not around...haha I thought he only cried for Jay cause Jay is the softer one out of the 2 of us... Sometimes I think he's too soft :haha:

Sounds like Royen is doing really well!
Logan sleeps from 8.30 till 1-3ish depending on the night haha... last night it was till 2ish and then slept from 2.30 till 6.
Pretty happy with that! Especially seeing as he's only 10 weeks old tomorrow! He does take a long time to put down at night though, he spends a lot of time laying there comfort sucking on me... but I don't wanna take him off cause that wakes him up or he'll wake up again soon after I've put him down!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thats sad about your nephew but like Ella said its hard to admit or see it as an outsider. Hopefully the school will have him assessed. And ella, again good for you looking into it. 

Ya Royen is in our room, the last few nights she's uncharacteristically hard to put down!! Last night she slept with us cuz I was not gonna fight with her fighting sleep. We did go to ft Edmonton and she didn't nap really so it could be that. We'll see how the weekend goes. We are probably going vehicle shopping today. The car radiator got cracked and the trucks suspension blew out a few weeks ago. Kurtis ordered a new radiator but the truck is really on its last legs. Hopefully get a used SUV or something, it'll be nicer for the carseat and the dog.


----------



## Eltjuh

I need some help ladies!! Someone in our March group bought a really cool keyring for her hubby for father's day and she told me she bought it on etsy so I decided to have a look...... But now I can't decide which one I want!!! 

Here's the 4 I wanna pick from..... 
Obviously the one with the picture I'd get one each.... The guitar pick ones I'd get one of each colour (saying their names and d.o.b. and a message on the spare one). Same goes for the 3 circle one.... Or the one with the keys I'd get it to say something like 'you have the key to our hearts' and their names on the other one.... I CAN'T DECIDE!!! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Is there a link !?


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh whoops! I was meant to add a picture... 
I have sort of picked now though! The picture one I like, but I'd want 2 and I know hubby doesn't like having large things on his keys so they're a no-go! 
I like the one with the guitar picks, but I'd like them to be stacked, in different sizes - I asked whether that's possible but they haven't replied yet.... I'm probably gonna go with the bottom left one, with the circles...
 



Attached Files:







Fotor0524205425.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Naaxi

I would say they probably have a set metal punch in the one size only for the picks, so your best bet would be the stacked rings. So cute :)

So sorry for the silence... I wrote a super long reply, it got deleted, I got mad and came on the next day and wrote another super long reply which also got deleted. So I give up lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha.... Silly website!! 
And you're right, they only come in one size, which is what I thought!
I'm gonna go with the circle one and I was cooking a stirfry tonight and remembered (and noticed) that our wok is really bad so I've decided to get him a new one aswell (a Tefal one this time!) So he gets 2 presents - he loves cooking so it's a good present for him :) 

We've been having some bad days with Logan when it comes to his sleep! Probably cause we've had no routine really in the past couple of days, we went out on friday afternoon and saturday he didn't sleep well either and yesterday he got overtired cause I was helping Lucas make a cake and Jay was playing his game (I was kinda counting on him getting Logan to sleep in time, as I had mentioned that he needed to go to sleep!) Anyway, he had a pretty good day today! 2 long naps his first long one was broken in 2 though as he woke up after about an hour. But the 2nd one was good! But I think I put him down too late again tonight cause he's now crying/moaning again...:dohh: so I guess I'd better go sort him out! haha
I love Jay for giving me lay-ins on the weekend, but it tends to screw Logan's routine up a little cause I try to pay close attention to when he eats and when he needs to sleep, whereas Jay seems to just kinda go with it.... and it makes him overtired/overstimulated sometimes!


----------



## OurLilFlu

All those key rings are good choices!! So sweet but I do love the different sized circle ones. And a new wok sounds fab!
We got a new vehicle on the weekend a 2010 dodge journey, it's like an SUV minivan, we love it, it can seat 7 if we need but it's super easy for the carseat and tons of room for the dog. We also replaced our car radiator yesterday so woot woot two running vehicles again!


----------



## Naaxi

Yay running vehicles! That's awesome. Derek refuses to go to a mini van ever again he says haha. We'll see ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks like a nice car Talia!! :thumbup:
I really want a car and finally got Jay round to the idea and the fact that it would be a hell of a lot easier for us now we have 2 kids, and we can afford it, but the problem is that Jay doesn't have a permanent job so if he doesn't get any work for a while from the agency then we'd be screwed with paying the insurance! (but I'm sure I've mentioned this before...... sorry!)

How has everyone been??? 

I told you about Logan having bad days with his naps and not being great at night! The past 2 nights he's been awake 3 times I think and one of those times he'd stay awake for over an hour!! In the past 5 days there has only been 1 day where I didn't cry cause I was tired and frustrated with him not sleeping well! Yesterday we had had a pretty bad night and after so many bad days with his naps I'd just had enough, so when we got up in the morning Jay told me he had a headache (again! He'd had a really bad one 2 days before and then another one the next day) so I said call in sick... that way he could help me out aswell cause I really needed to have someone around to help me out. Cause I felt like all I did all day was try to get Logan to sleep and the best place to do that is upstairs in his room where it's quiet, but I can't leave Lucas on his own half the day!! I was seriously fed up last night after Logan woke up again after I'd only put him down 25 minutes ago!! But today he woke up in the morning, fed and almost fell asleep again, so I tried my best to get him to sleep and he just decided to be wide awake, so I was like: you know what?! I've had enough, I'm not gonna keep trying to force you to sleep, if you sleep then you sleep, if you don't then you don't I really don't care! :dohh: So I decided to just take it easy and not stress about it.... took him downstairs and put him in his swing wrapped in a blanket... I went to do the washing up and he fell asleep in his swing! Only slept for half an hour but I was happy enough with that! Then around midday I got him to sleep and he slept for 3hrs and 15 minutes!!!! That's what he used to do! He used to have only 30 minute naps and 1 long one around midday, so I was happy! Ofcourse he fought his late afternoon nap as usual and only fell asleep for about 10 minutes maybe but again, I decided not to stress about it. Just took him upstairs for bed around 8, he kept feeding and feeding and feeding - massive clusterfeed, it actually started hurting my nipple, I was like: are you done yet??! And then as I went to put him down he opened his eyes again but was still drowsy so I put him down anyway and he's still asleep 30 minutes later! It took me like 1 hour and 20 minutes to get him down but hopefully he filled up nicely for the night :winkwink: One can only hope :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks Ella. And Caitlyn it's not a minivan according to Kurtis because it doesn't have sliding doors, maybe that argument would work for Derek! 
Ella that sounds awful with Logan fighting sleep. Maybe it's just a bad wonder week or he's hitting the month regression early? Royen sleeps when she wants and it doesn't seem to affect her night time sleep. When we're home I try to keep some routine but out and about its hit or miss. They fight it so bad!


----------



## Naaxi

I was lucky with Rowan in that I never had to pay close attention to his sleep schedule. He napped LOTS and was generally fine at night as well. I bet Maple will be the devil incarnate, but I guess we'll see :) I don't plan on stressing about sleep or schedules for the first six months at least.

So my buddy gave Rowan a hand me down electric quad... he loves the thing lmao! He is a total natural following the paths and sidewalks, and even doing a 90° turn... he even did a 180° turn to head back home! My boy is growing up too quick :( 

Anywho... vday :) yay.

How are you ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh wow!! Vday already!! It seems to have gone so quick!!!! Can't wait to see your little bug Caitlyn!! :flower: 
It's crazy how good kids are with things you think they wouldn't be able to do yet! :haha: Lucas always amazes me! 

Logan slept for 6 hours last night after I put him down, then I put him down after changing and feeding him but I don't think he really went back to sleep, I could hear him moaning through the monitor and at one point he even (accidentally I guess) switched on this music toy he's got in his bed, must've hit it with his hand or something.... and then 2 hours later I heard him chatting away, but yeah I don't think he really went to sleep cause in those 2 hours I was kinda dozing off in my bed but kept waking up cause he was making noises, not sure what he did when I was asleep though! haha
He has barely napped today! We put him down this morning around 11.30 and he woke up again, then Jay got him down again for about 30 minutes maybe, definitely no longer than that! And after trying for an hour I managed to get him to have a nap on me for 30 minutes aswell! 
At one point he was asleep in my arms, but it was light sleep and Lucas decided that would be the best time to have a poo on the potty - Jay was in bed with a headache and I was stuck holding Logan trying to get him to sleep/stay asleep and Jay's brother is here but he (obviously) refuses to wipe Lucas' butt :haha: So I had to put Logan down! :dohh: Great timing :haha:
Wonder how he's gonna do tonight!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies! We must all be busy. This is the first time in almost 2 weeks I've been able to get on. 
Just wanted to check in and let you all know that Liam is over half engaged now and is making everything difficult. Also am having terrible "Braxton hicks" that become regular (5 mins appart) for a few hours then back off but because I'm not dilating no one is concerned about it (except me ofcourse). My sister had to have a c-section as she never dilated even with medical help.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Naaxi

Hey! Sorry to hear about your braxton hicks causing you issues. I had my first one (ever!) Last night. Not fun. And they probably get you scared and excited at the same time, being so regular eh? Ick. I send hugs. Liam will be here soon :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh you're exactly 10 weeks apart! :) 
And 30 days left for you Kirsty (right?) and almost double figures for you Caitlyn!! YAY!! 
I think it's gone so quick! But I guess I've been preoccupied with my 2 boys!
Hope you girls are doing well and can hold on just a little longer! :thumbup:

Are any of you doing anything for father's day on sunday??
We got Jay 2 little presents and a card. And we'll be having dinner with his parents aswell! 
Logan will also be 3 months on sunday yay! Going way too fast!!!

Got Lucas' review this morning, will have to update you when we're back :)


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, we discovered this earlier, Ella  Kinda funny. But yeah, like I said on fbook, I can't believe how fast it is flying by, and I am so so so excited for the birth. I had another midwife appointment today and it was awesome as usual. So happy :) My only fear now is giving birth so fast that no one has time to get there and I'm alone with Rowan.

How was Lucas' review?


----------



## Eltjuh

How fast was your labour with Rowen?? 2nd labours tend to be faster, but not necessarily! My pushing stage was faster, but the rest took forever (as you know) I guess not as long as with Lucas, but I had hoped it was a little faster haha :winkwink:

I'm gonna get a call with the results next week.... it seemed like a pretty basic review, she just let him play or played with him and asked him to do certain things like pick up little plastic pins and stick them in a board with holes in to make sure his fine motor skills were alright and asked him to jump and hop and asked me some questions like if he runs, how he walks up the stairs etc.
I gave her a list of the things we noticed in him and explained a few of them, though there wasn't enough time to go through everything properly! 
Wonder what she's gonna come back with next week! :shrug:


----------



## Naaxi

Well you will have to keep us updated for sure!

And my labour from first cramp to baby in my arms was 2 hours and 10 minutes.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wowie! Getting close kristy! Braxton hicks suck! I was lucky that I don't think I got them til the end... The day beforeybwater water broke they were pretty bad and often. 
Glad the review was done pretty thoroughly even though they didn't finish, double checking he's hitting all his physical milestones. Hope the results are good or at least give you guys some direction! 
Caitlyn, I sooo love that you love your midwifery care so much! I couldn't do it any other way!! I hope your labour is a bit longer just to make sure she can make it! I don't know if you guys saw on FB but one of my midwives is 28 weeks pregnant and battling eye cancer, she had surgery on Wednesday to remove the eye :( we were her last birth. So sad yet such a strong mama! 
Anyways for Father's Day I got Kurtis an Aden and Anais adult muslin blanket since he has been begging for one! Having a BBQ at his parents, my aunt is also having a BBQ but we can't be in two places at once! 
As for Royen she is getting too big too fast! She is incredibly close to rolling back to tummy, she rolls to her tummy but her arm gets stuck underneath so she ends up kicking back to her back! She's up to 13 lb12oz so still gaining on the slow side but I think that's just her normal.


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! I can't believe Logan is heavier than Royen now! He was 15lbs 1oz when I got him weighed on wednesday! Glad to hear she's doing do well!! :) 
Can't believe your poor midwife has to deal with that, especially when pregnant also! 

And Caitlyn, your birth was SO quick! Hope you'll be able to have your midwife there in time! :)


----------



## Naaxi

Was very quick, but I am hoping that with the office being so close to my place, she will be able to make it on time. Now Maple just has to cooperate and come while she is nearby hahaha... and preferably while Derek is home before heading to work like last time :D Or on a Sunday, which is one day overdue, so plausible hehe. I've been having a whole lot of calming dreams about having her and it has really helped. Yay subconscious for knowing what I need hehe.

Yay Royen for almost rolling! What a sweetheart :D And I thiiink the norm is doubling their birth weight by 6 months and tripling it by one year. But I'm not sure. But my little is only 25 lbs now haha.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah have a weekend baby like me! :winkwink: We were hoping he would've been born on the 14th cause it would be cool 14-3-14 and it seemed like it was gonna happen (which was a friday btw) but I think he listened to me too well, cause I kept saying we wanted him on the weekend cause of Jay's work - very obedient baby haha! He was born on saturday in the end!


----------



## Naaxi

Rowan was born on a saturday and my labour was from 8 am until 10:11am, so he was so convenient lol. No one had to leave work to come to the hospital or anything. Derek was supposed to work, but he was going to leave at 9 so he had plenty of time to call in. Then his asshat of a boss made him work the monday which was his normal day off because he "took Saturday off" lol. Asshat.


----------



## Eltjuh

That's so stupid!! Don't you get paternity leave in Canada? When Lucas was born Jay got 2 weeks paid paternity leave :)
He didn't get that this time cause you have to have been working for your employer for a year or so before you get it.


So Jay told me the other day that Logan pulls on his dangly toys on his playmat and uses them to move himself.... This morning I laid him on his mat, he started pulling on the toys pulling him onto his side.... come back in the room and he's turned 90 degrees, so he was facing one way and then suddenly facing a different way haha! Oh and this morning he woke up crying cause he was on his belly, he was sleeping on his side and must've rolled over! I reckon it won't be too much longer before he rolls over from back to front, cause he's laying here on his side on his playmat at the moment....seems like he's trying to roll!


How was your father's day yesterday?? we had a nice day! I made Jay a full English breakfast in bed in the morning, gave him his presents and cards and then we went for a little walk cause he had to pick something up from the pharmacy haha..... Got home, just chilled out for a little bit and then we went for dinner with his parents! :) Was really nice! We hadn't been out for dinner with them since our weddingday (apart from to kfc once, but I can't really call that going out for dinner really....) - so that was 5 years ago! haha


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sounds like a good Father's Day! We had a great one! Went to both bbqs and Royen (who has been making strange with everyone for a month) was so good being held by my aunt and Kurtis's uncle! No blood curdling screams when someone other than me and Kurtis held her! She even fell asleep on my grandma for almost an hour! 
Anyways Kurtis loved his blanket, it's sooo soft, we weren't home very much but when we were he was wrapped in it! And looking back at my last post Royen did roll over! And then did it 3 times for Kurtis and his parents! 
That is crazy that Logan is heavier than her! Good for him! Ya she's just a slow gainer, about half of what she should be gaining per week... If she would of kept on her growth curve from ~1wk old she should be about 15lbs 14oz... So she's a pound lighter than the dumb chart says, she's just a long and skinny girl! 
It's already making me sad that she's not a wee baby anymore! I look at her newborn pics and she's teeny lol 
An Caitlyn I have a feeling your birth this time will be smooth sailing and not a big rush! It's good that your subconscious is visualizing the same! Stick to those thoughts but either way trust your body and little Maple!
Anyways, Kurtis went fishing today with one of my bridesmaids husbands and he came home and has slept the evening away! So I'm sitting on the couch watching the bachelorette! Ha crap tv


----------



## Naaxi

We had a nice father's day once Derek got home from work (early). We went and visited his dad and then to a restaurant with his mom and sister and her hubby and son. It was nice. And yesterday (because for now Derek is off Monday and Tuesday), we went swimming with his sister, her hubby and son Liam. (That is the one who I believe is spectrum autistic).

And yes, Ella, we have paternity leave here but it takes away from maternity leave AND your job has to have benefits. His didn't. 

That is awesome that both of your littles are trying to roll or are rolling already! So sweet! They are growing so fast! Rowan was playing on an indoor park yesterday after swimming and he managed to cross a pretty hard bridge and it just hit me how big and brave he is getting. Sigh. Lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh just wait till little Maple is here! He'll seem SO much bigger and older! :haha:
I know what you mean about that though, Lucas climbes up rope ladders and stuff like that when we're at the playground and can go on the big boy swings! It's crazy how big he's getting, he can do almost everything by himself at the playground, just needs you to stand there to catch him just in case! He'll ask you to help but then I just stand there and pretend to be helping to show him that he can do it himself! :thumbup:


----------



## Naaxi

So how is everyone? :)


----------



## Eltjuh

We're ok... not much going on. Feeling sick today, don't know what's wrong with me, haven't felt very well for the past couple of days! Just that niggling nauseous feeling - and no, I'm not pregnant! :haha: I can't be! 
Got someone coming round today about Lucas! Hopefully they will be able to help us! Haven't gotten any results from his review yet! I should ask her about that when she comes round, or ring them I guess! 

Also, I'm waiting for a jumperoo I bought on Ebay for like £15 (about 27 Can. Dollars) At first they messaged me saying: sorry I can't sell you this, cause it shouldn't have been on here in the first place (something to do with them splitting up with their partner or something) so I told them, sorry but it's been on here for days, if you didn't wanna sell it then you should've taken it down. If not, I expect a refund cause I'd already paid for it.... So they said ok you can have it! 
It was listed as a collection only so I said I'd sort out a courier to pick it up, but I needed parcel measurements and they were like: oh I need to pack it up first then....so it's been like over a week or so and still haven't gotten the courier sorted :dohh: Gonna do it tomorrow cause they've finally sent me all the details and we're getting paid again tomorrow - kinda broke at the moment! 


What's new with you girls??? Almost 28 weeks Caitlyn!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

I hate when people jerk you around with bought items online. Drives me nuts. But I am glad you're going to finally get it!

I just got over four days of nausea and vomiting and diarrhoea, and now I have a sinus/head cold. Good times :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ugh! Sounds like we're all getting sick! Sore throat and bogged down sinuses over here starting yesterday! 

That's so stupid about ebay. I've only used it a few times but its usually from actual companies, not ppl selling their personal stuff, I leave that kind of stuff to kijiji (classifieds site) or FB groups. We actually did a sweet kijiji pickup day a week or so ago, an exersaucer for 60$ and two bumbo seats with one tray for 20 each!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, glad you got better though Caitlyn, even if you now have a cold!! :hugs:
Everything going well with little Maple? Having anymore scans???

Sorry you're getting a cold too Talia! Just now the weather is nice and warm - or is it not getting nice over there? Looking at Caitlyn mentioning she's going to the beach on fb earlier, I'm guessing it's nice there!! 

So this lady came round today and she didn't seem concerned about Lucas... I feel like maybe she didn't really understand how over the top he can react sometimes..... but maybe we are seeing things that aren't necessarily anything more than normal toddler behaviour.... I asked her if she reckons that Lucas will change again (with the whole dinner-situation aswell) when he starts going to nursery again and she did seem to think that.
I also asked her about the results of his development review, she said he is meeting all his milestones and doing well, he's just a little behind on his speech, she said he was meeting about the 30month mark... but then there were other areas that he was going on the 4yr old mark so I'm not worried about that. He's always been quicker with physical things and a little slower with his speech. I'm not worried, she didn't seem worried either. And I reckon once he starts interacting with other kids again more when he goes to nursery he'll pick up a bit more again aswell, as we noticed SUCH a big change when he used to go, he totally changed from saying a few words to putting lots of words together and learning new words so easily and quickly!


----------



## Naaxi

I bet Rowan is bwhind on speech as well. He doesn't throw many sentences together yet. But yeah, I am not overly worried about it. He will get there in time :) But I am sorry the woman didn't seem to take your concerns seriously. Maybe just keep an eye on things, and bring it up again if it continues to be an issue. 

We are getting a 3D ultrasound on Saturday, so that's kind of exciting :) My Mum is paying, otherwise we wouldn't be able to get it done and we had it for Rowan, so my Mum thinks Maple would be upset later in life that she didn't have one.

As for the weather, it bounces from very nice to rainy and back again, lol. We just managed to time when to go to the beach perfectly.


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope the 2 of you (Caitlyn & Talia) had a nice Canada day the other day! :thumbup: 

What have you girls been up to?? Hope you're all doing good! 
It was nice to see little Maple on the 3D pics and scan Caitlyn!! :) So cute!!! 
Can't wait to see pictures of her when she's born!!! 

We went to the beach for a little bit yesterday, Jay's brother took us, he actually went in the sea aswell.... Lucas said he wanted to go to uncle Simon so I said, go on then, take your shoes off and your tshirt - didn't want that to get wet cause I didn't have a clean one, I did have clean pants and trousers for him! So he did and then he went in but didn't like it! It was at the end of the day though, around 4.30 I think and it was pretty windy so it was a little cold! I reckon it probably would've been better if we would've been there earlier in the day when it was warmer and if it was a little less windy, which would also slow down the waves so it won't freak him out too much! 
On sunday we took Lucas to a 'family fun day' which had some stalls and a few rides, like teacups and a bouncy castle etc. But with Lucas being Lucas, he didn't want to go on anything!! Which really made us bummed out and decide to make an appointment with the doctor about this autism thing.... things like these (the rides) he should like! Most kids would be begging their parents if they can go on it, even at his age! But he just runs away from it, there was no way I was gonna get him on there without forcing the issue, which ofcourse I didn't want to do cause I don't wanna freak him out even more! I guess for now I just have to accept that if he doesn't want to do it he doesn't want to do it and just go with it! 
So yeah, I made an appointment with the doctor and we're seeing her next week about it! Hopefully this time we won't get fobbed off and we'll get taken seriously!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Canada day was great and really hot! We went to our city's legislature grounds, had lunch off a food truck and the kids played in the fountain and wading pools. 

Things have been pretty good around here, time is flying! Yesterday was so hot I figured I'd put Royen to bed in her crib for the first time since she'd maybe feel cooler on the mattress and have more room to splay out... Ya it lasted a few hours til we went to bed, I cried it was so quiet lol so she's staying in our room, I'm just not ready!


----------



## Naaxi

Glad you're going back to the doctors, Ella :) But it could be normal about the rides, they are kind of scary for little ones. My sister was soooo excited to go on them last year (she was four), but got scared and cried a few times. So it isn't necessarily a bad thing. But you know your boy best, so trust your gut :)

Talia, don't be sad that you aren't ready. I wasn't ready for two years haha! And I will probably be the same way with Maple.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd understand it if he would be scared whilst on them, but he screams just at the sight of them! We took him to the doctor yesterday though and he also seemed to think it was all pretty normal... but at least he said he'd refer us to get him assessed anyway but said to us: just keep in mind that it might come back as normal and don't be disappointed if that happens, but be reassured! Which makes sense... Jay still isn't too happy about it, but well, we'll see what happens once we get him assessed properly! 
I went to the docs today for myself, had to have my smear test and also had a 'normal' doctors appointment, cause I'm so tired all the time and have had this problem for years! So my doctor agreed to do a blood test to test for my thyroid and iron and vitamin D levels.... as I've got aching joints aswell.... But I've got a feeling it'll all come back normal, cause it always does when I'm pretty sure there's something not right :haha:

Some good news aswell today: Jay has got an interview for a permanent job tomorrow!! So exciting and we really hope he gets it! He'll find out soon aswell because if he gets it they want him to start on monday!

Oh! And we're going on our first family holiday, a little camping trip for 4 nights! Tried our new tent in the garden today and Lucas was getting all excited about sleeping in it! So cool! Can't wait! We're going at the end of August!!


Glad to hear you guys had a nice Canada day!! 
I personally can't imagine having my baby in my room for so long but I guess that's just cause of all the noises they make and I really can't sleep with those noises! haha 
It's ok for you to want to keep her in your room though! Why not?! If you've got the space and you can sleep then it's fine! You need to feel ready before you decide to put her in her own room!

So how are you all doing?? Are you going on holiday or are you staying at home for the summer???


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I don't feel bad myself for wanting to keep rooming in, but Kurtis seemed excited at the possibility. I dunno I'm the opposite of you Ella, those little noises are what I love to hear, minus foot stamping! I think I'll always bring her in bed for her one feed at 4... The other thing with doing the potty thing it's so helpful to actually hear her tussle when she wakes up! 
I'm picking up my wedding dress today !
That's do exciting to have your first little trip planned! Also it's a good thing you're still getting referred I agree with Caitlin about the rides, even walking around them can be intimidating, it's a lot of stimulation even for non-spectrum kids, good luck with the assessment!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh wedding dress!! Awesome!! So exciting!! Can we see it?? Can we see a picture, please, please, please???? 
I love wedding dresses! When is your wedding again?? Soon isn't it??!!

Jay had his job interview today, it went really well! He's got a 2nd interview with them tomorrow! Good thing is that the guy interviewing him used to be in the army aswell so he knows what their work-ethic is like so that'll help! Jay got told that he had gotten lots of cv's in (100's) and they were all crap, so the guy asked an agency to send in a few cv's, they sent him 8, he was only gonna pick 3 as there are 2 jobs available, but when he got Jay's cv yesterday he decided to invite him for an interview aswell! So that's a really good sign straight away! :thumbup: So exciting! Really hope he gets it!

How's the bump growing Caitlyn?? We want bump pics!!!!


----------



## Naaxi

So happy your hubby got the job, Ella! 

And yay wedding stuff! :D

But really, I came to congratulate Kristy on having her little Liam!! So exciting! Just me left :) The countdown is on :D


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay congrats Kristy! Didn't know you had had your LO!! Would love to see a picture! :) 

Only 10 more weeks to go Caitlyn!! Then it's your turn! :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi ladies. Sorry it's been a while since I've been on (I really need to catch up) but I've been struggling with the irritable uterus, had family member pass and the funeral lots of antenatal visits and finally the birth of my baby boy. :happydance::cloud9:

Baby Liam Thomas was born at 10:35pm on the 11th of July (Australian time). I was 39+6weeks and my waters broke (while shopping) at 12:30pm I went home had lunch and arrived at hospital at 2:00pm to discover yah there was meconium in my waters so I was placed onto the drip to help speed up labour a little. At 9:45pm I was told to start pushing. His heart rate started dropping and the doctors said they'd have to use the vacuum to help. While they were trying to find the right spot to attach it I'd managed to start crowning. As they needed him out as quick as possible I was cut to give him extra room and he was out with 3 big pushes. 

Because of the meconium in the waters and we both had a one off high temperature after birth Liam has had to have antibiotics through a canular in his right hand. We find out just before 1am (3hours) if he will need more or if we can go home tomorrow afternoon providing his temp stays down.

My husband and I are so in love with him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw he's gorgeous!! Sorry to hear he's having to have antibiotics, but I'm sure he'll be ok! 
Hopefully you'll get to go home tomorrow!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats kristy!! Sucks about the antibiotics and all that, we had to go that route too! 

Can't believe you only have 10 weeks left!!

Hahah I don't even have pics of the dress! I'll try to get one off my friends phone!

Jay got the job though right? From FB? Or was that just the second interview?! Either way fingers crossed for him!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah he got the job!! :) He's starting on wednesday, so he has 2 more days of weekend and then starting his new job! Looking forward to getting everything in our life settled again.... getting regular money, hopefully every month, though every week is good too, but I find it easier to have it monthly as you can have everything in one place and pay all your bills and food and whatever is left or whatever other money you get throughout that month you can just spend on whatever.... Rather than having to work out how much you've got and when you can spend it or when the new money will come back in etc.


----------



## Naaxi

Hope you ladies are well, and that wedding planning is going perfectly for you, Talia, and that hubby's new job is perfect, Ella :) And that you're settling in after having Liam, Kristy :)

Sorry I've been quiet. Not much to say, not much new going on. Waiting to play musical bedrooms, Dereks son James has to move out of the basement, as he also has the largest bedroom at his mother's now and that isn't fair to Erika. She has to move to the basement, which she may not want to do now because James tried to commit suicide there a few years ago... and then Rowan needs to be moved in to her room as her walls are painted red, black and white so I could make it a comic book/ super hero room for him... and finally Maple will have his room. And all this needs to be done in about 5 weeks, as my midwife is coming to check out the place and I plan on giving birth in the nursery, as it will be the only room upstairs with space for the pool. Big sigh of frustration.

Anywho, how are all the beautiful babies doing?


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh wow lots of things going on then!! Busy busy!! Hope you're well :hugs: How is little Maple doing in there? Ribs getting sore yet?? :winkwink:

I haven't had too much to tell either.... I've just found out that I have hypothyroidism, had a bloodtest done and got told that all my thyroid levels are low and same for my iron and vit D aswell! So I'm on medication for that and iron tablets aswell. Will need to get my levels rechecked in about 6-8 weeks to make sure the meds are doing what they're supposed to and my levels are up enough, otherwise I'll need a higher dosage ofcourse! Obviously with low thyroid levels it tends to be harder losing weight, but I still managed to lose 1kg in the past week, which is good cause I really wanna lose weight and get slimmer again cause I feel so fat!! 
Other than that, Jay's job is going well, they were already talking about getting him a promotion soon-ish and he was like: wow! let's wait and let me get used to the job first and then I'll think about supervising other people :haha: but it's a good sign!
Logan is doing good, getting WAY too big! 4 months already, weighing 7.5kg and rolling from back to tummy and starting to roll the other way aswell now, he's even trying to move (crawl) aswell, by pushing off with his legs etc whilst on his tummy, so I'm sure he'll be off before we know it! :winkwink:

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Naaxi

Glad you found an answer to why you're always tired and you can now work on getting balanced again :) That's awesome that you've already lost weight. And aww Logan is growing so fast. Glad hubby is liking his new job and sounds like they like him, if they're already talking promotion :)


----------



## Eltjuh

ha, there was a girl who got hired at the same time as him and on her 2nd day, after her lunchbreak she said: I can't do this, It's too hard! and then walked out! Jay went to tell them about our holiday (or ask them if he could have some days off for it) and as he walked into the office, before he even said anything they said: you're not allowed to go anywhere!! :winkwink:


----------



## Naaxi

Well I am glad they already like him so much :D And he is enjoying working there?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah he's pretty happy, would still rather do something else like bordercontrol or something like that, but they're not hiring for the next 2 years or so.... so it's a good job for now! :thumbup: Apparently there we 2 people that took the day off sick on friday, probably because the friday before Jay told them how to unload the massive container with stock more efficiently and his boss backed him up and they had to work very hard! He let them do it their way yesterday just to see how they do it and he said he can see why they like doing it that way, cause they basically stand there doing nothing most of the time! But that's what he was hired for, to make everyone work harder/more efficiently! :) 

How are you??? Getting closer!!!! Won't be long now!!


----------



## Naaxi

Tired of writing out long replies and the mobile site glitching and erasing the whole thing. Sigh. So baby washing is done for newborn, 0-3 months and 3-6 months :D So excited for her to come now. It is both going super fast and super slow at the same time haha. Ah well, I am enjoying it while I can. People are still not even realizing I am pregnant, and that always confuses me... had a salesman over yesterday and he asked if I had kids (Rowan was napping). I replied with one and a half and he asked what I meant; I had to stand up and point to the belly lol. And I had let him in and was standing around prior to sitting for his demo, so I figured it was obvious. Ah well. I wish I carried bigger and OUT of my back! Crazy girl likes to nestle up in there all the time.

Aaaanyways, what's new with you ladies? Wedding is almost here, Talia! You must be thrilled. How are the babies?


----------



## Eltjuh

oh my goodness, some people can be so stupid! I'm sorry, but it's obvious you're pregnant! And that's from me seeing it on a picture!
So exciting you're getting things ready for little Maple! :) Wheeeeee!!! :happydance: 

Not long now!!! And not long for your wedding Talia!! I saw the picture of Royen with her headband/headpiece to go with her flower girl dress :) 
Very cute! I'm excited to see wedding pictures!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi. Took me a while to catch up- figured I'd read it all when we weren't sleeping at night but Liam seems to like his sleep and will sleep anywhere from 4-6 hours in one go, then I change him and feed him and he's back asleep for another 4-6 hours. He usually has 3 of those naps (usually 1 6hr and 2 4hr ones).
He has just had a growth spurt so I need to take him to be weighed but he's already grown out of 0000 clothes and almost out of Huggies new born nappies.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh all the little squishy clothes! We are almost in years over the growing box of stuff that no longer fits. Wedding planning is going good, lots of stuff getting finalized and stuff! Royen is getting pretty mobile, I've been meaning to post a video but keep forgetting she's like 90% crawling, she sure gets around but not really forward, but more and more each day'! Omg Ella I almost fell over at how Logan got far off his mat! 
But what I'm really falling over for is, did I read that right about Liam's naps? 4 and 6 hour naps? A day??? Jeez that must be nice!!!! I know they sleep more than Royen does now when they're wee but not like that! Wow! Just a warning the 4 month regressions and teething might kill ya!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha Talia, I think Kristy meant he sleeps a 6 hour stretch at night and then 2x 4hr stretches..... I doubt he has naps THAT long during the day! He'd be asleep most of the day! haha - I know they sleep a lot, but not that much!! 

Yeah, Logan is definitely on the move - ALREADY!!!!- he keeps doing it! Guess he's just a determined little bug who just wants to get what he wants, cause he's usually after a toy that's a little further away from him. I can't believe he's doing it either, he's not even 5 months yet!! 
And well done Royen!! Hope to see a video soon, would be great to see her getting her move on!!! - I will try and post a video of Logan soon, getting my new phone today so it'll be much easier for me to take pictures and videos (and it also has a 20 megapixel camera, so it's gonna take some good pictures!)

How's things Caitlyn?? I saw a lovely picture of you with some friends or family on FB! Getting so big!!!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Sorry Talia, yea I meant sleeps- those big ones start in the evening and finish around 10am. They're not on a perfect schedule so it ranges from earlier in the evenings and wake up earlier in the mornings to later in the evenings and late sleep in's.

Can't believe Royen and Logan are already on the move. It's gone so quick!


----------



## Naaxi

Glad Liam is sleeping nice for you! That's awesome. Rowan was a great sleeper as well :D

And the picture was of some of Derek's family, was a nice get together :) 

That's crazy that both your littles are on the move! So awesome. And I heard having an older sibling makes the younger ones want to play catch up :D So my Maple will probably get mobile quick as well... eek! Lol! 

It's only just hit me that I will be term in three weeks... due in six and max of roughly eight weeks. That is so flipping soon! Crazy. I may be panicking a little lol.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Wow Caitlyn, I just realised your due next month. Where did the last 2 go?!
Can't believe I've been doing this mum stuff a month already. It goes really quick. I had Liam weighed the other day and he's now 5kg (11lb) no wonder I had to buy him bigger clothes and nappies the other day.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha Kristy..... even when they're like 3 years old it still hits you every now and then that you're a mum! haha 
I had to take Lucas for a trial at the nursery the other day and I was like: wow! I'm a mum! You know one of those, that takes their kid to school and stuff! :haha: I've been doing it for 3.5 years but it still hits me sometimes.... 

Not long now Caitlyn!!! Can't believe you're due in 6 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

It still hits me as well, it's crazy, isn't it? Time is going by so fast, though... five weeks and I am due. Five! Two weeks and I am full term. I didn't quite make it to Rowan's due date, so I don't know if I even have five weeks! That's crazy. People in my group are giving birth left, right and centre! So crazy. Any guesses on birth date? I think 09/09 would be cool to match my 08/08, but it might be a bit early lol. 

And how are your babies? I saw that Logan is army crawling now just like his brother was at 7 months! You're in trouble


----------



## Eltjuh

WOW!! 5 weeks!!!! I don't think 9/9 would be too early, but then again, 38 weeks might be a little early. I'm thinking 15/9 (or do you write it at 9/15?) - she'll be exactly 6 months younger than Logan then :winkwink: that would be nice! :haha:
Are you getting fed up yet?? 

Logan is getting so big! He's crawling around like crazy! He won't lay still for 2 seconds! The other day he was getting into a basket with wii nunchucks (and some other stuff) in it and obviously I couldn't let him play with that - in case he decides to wear it as a necklace ;) - so I turned him around and put the basket back and about 5 seconds later he was back there!! 
His first tooth popped through today aswell and I reckon number 2 isn't far behind, maybe tomorrow! 
I just can't believe how fast Logan is with the crawling, he's doing exactly what Lucas did at about 7 months. Lucas was walking at 10 months so I wonder how quick Logan will be!! :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! Oh man Logan and Royen are like the same just across the pond. She got her first tooth sometime yesterday! She let out two god awful yells at random intervals and that was it, later that night my friend ( who has a 9 month old, Oakley ) said hey there's a tooth in there! She's getting so big and she is definitely army crawling wherever she wants to go lol. I'm due to post some vids for sure! It's so funny you guys talking about 'actually' being a mum, it hits me almost never! She's just my tagalong! Goes everywhere with me and I clean up the mess she makes haha! She's also getting better at some of her baby signs for soother, milk and waving hi! 

Caitlyn wow the time has been flying? Seems to be treating you pretty well, I'm sure you're rocking it! Can't believe it could be so soon! 09/09 would be soo neat. Sorry if tmi but did your midwives ever have any concerns over your cervix tear? I'm part of this 'special scars' group re: my extension csection scar and just wondered if they cared about it.


----------



## Naaxi

My files from the hospital were very incomplete, so it didn't mention the tear... and it didn't mention Rowan had meconium in utero... and it didn't mention how many stitches I had... and if you read it chronologically, I gave birth three minutes before I arrived. SO... I don't even know whether or not I had a tear after all. Anyways... I guess we'll see. I am trying not to get nervous over the birth... I hope I stay relaxed.

That is crazy that your Littles are both already getting teeth. It seems like they were just born &#9825; Insane how fast they grow! And Talia, I think it took a year for me to really feel like his mum. Around the time he started walking lol. Anyways, what have you ladies been up to?


----------



## Eltjuh

Not been upto much. Been trying to lose weight, just by eating less crap haha. I was 112kg when I was pregnant with Logan, went down to about 103 and a month later I'm now 99.6kg So I'm happy that I did well so far, hoping to get down to 85 by valentinesday - cause my reward for losing weight will be mainly buying nice underwear :winkwink: and probably new clothes in general considering I should - hopefully - go down a few sizes!
Other than that, we're just trying to work out our finances properly, once and for all so we know what's coming in and what's going out. And it seems we're better off than we have been in the past 5 years we've been married! So finally getting on our feet being able to go out and not worry about money all the time! :thumbup:

Sounds like your hospital didn't do a very good job at keeping track of your paperwork/records! Sounds like a joke really!
Do you find you're starting to think about giving birth more now that you're getting closer, or worried about anything??


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! Jeez it went quiet on here! My fault in part! That's crazy how your records were so off but it looks like you had no issues with Maple's birth, I hope! I do want to hear all about it if you'll share! She's so sweet I just saw the dimple pic, adorable, she looks a lot like Rowan, it'll be so sweet to see them together when she outgrows the 'newborn look', ykwim? You must be so happy! Congrats again

And Ella it's so crazy all the things Logan and Royen are doing!


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha yeah, it had gone quiet!!! I had already asked Caitlyn for more pictures on FB yesterday, hence the picture 'overload' :winkwink: Just kidding! You're allowed to post more pictures Caitlyn!! Everyone should see your little :baby: !!!

I agree Talia, it's crazy how much they can do and also eat now! Logan loves blw! I wasn't going to do blw but then decided to give it a go as the health visitor said they can have almost anything now and he seems like a baby who likes to grab things, so I was like: ok, let's give it a go! It's very messy, but well, we'll deal with that! 
As you've probably seen on FB he's pulling himself up like crazy, on his knees, onto his feet, everything!


----------



## Naaxi

Hey ladies! Sorry it took me a few days to pop in here :) Your Littles are so sweet! And I am amazed at how quickly Maple is growing already. I will try to remember to write her birth story... it won't be long as she was born in 2 hours 8 minutes haha.


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi. Just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone are doing?


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yeah, I think the thread has kinda died with the birth of our babies! :haha:

We're good, counting down to Christmas, we're going to Holland - to see my family - on the 23rd and coming back on the 3rd of January so we'll be there for newyears aswell!
Can't wait!! Haven't been in 2 years! And apart from my parents no one over there has seen Logan yet!

Logan is getting so big now, he's 10 days away from being 9 months old!!! He's cruising along the furniture, starting to walk with his walker, doesn't like sitting.... he can sit, but he never does unless he's in his highchair. Whenever we sit him down on the floor he'll be straight off, crawling away and when he looks at things or plays with toys he'll just lay on his belly rather than sitting up playing with it..... 
He's a very happy boy usually! Still not sleeping through the night all the time, most nights he'll wake up once but every now and then he'll sleep all night! :)

Oh, and he has 5 teeth now, with number 6 on it's way! (and yes, still breastfeeding!)
Here's his latest monthly picture (8 months)


How's everyone else??
 



Attached Files:







8 months.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OurLilFlu

5 teeth!! Ugh we're still waiting for the top!! It's been 4 months! I think I can finally feel the top left one! Royen has started balancing on her own and taking steps. Also crawling and cruising at top speed!!
We just decorated our house for Christmas this weekend and this morning has been a lot of ' no touching' 'look with your eyes' and distraction from the tree lol!

I'm excited for Christmas but I just want time to stand still after!! She's getting too big already!


----------



## Naaxi

Well, Logan is just over 10 months, Royen has less than a month until her birthday and Maple is 4 months today. How time has flown! I miss talking to you ladies daily lol. I hope you and your littles are well.

Derek is away for 8 weeks, but we only have 6 to go now. It was hard at first, but we are managing. He came home (5 hour drive each way) this weekend to surprise us, so might be hard when he leaves again tomorrow afternoon, especially on Rowan.

What is new with you ladies?


----------



## Eltjuh

Crazy how fast time is going!!! 

Oh and Happy Birthday Talia, I know it was yesterday, but forgot to say it on FB! Hope you had a nice day!

Just saw that I said Logan had 5 teeth at the start of December, he's got 8 now! haha and I'm sure he's probably working on more  
He's finally sleeping through the night now, been doing it for about 2 weeks now, apart from last weekend cause I was away for 2 nights (had to go to Holland for my aunt's funeral) and apparently both kids were a nightmare for daddy...:dohh:

It's hard when your OH goes away for a long time isn't it Caitlyn?? Especially if you have to look after kids, though I've only experienced it with 1 child. I used to get sick of Lucas by the end of the day if he was in a wonder week so I used to bring his bedtime forward when Jay was away :haha: I'd be like: yeah...time for you to go to bed so I can relax cause I can't stand your crying anymore! :haha:

How's Royen doing with her walking??? 
Logan still isn't really interested in trying to stand by himself, let alone walk! It's weird for me, as Lucas was already walking at this age, so it's hard to have patience eventhough I know it's perfectly normal!
Whenever I try to stand him up and balance him so I can let go he steps backwards so he is leaning against my hands again, he keeps doing it! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

Ella, Talia posted a video of Royen walking today. So cute. We actually bumped in to each other at Best Buy on Sunday while Derek popped in town for the day. The only other time Ive seen Royen was when I did her newborn photos :) We should change that, Talia!

Sorry to hear about your aunt, Ella. But it is totally normal for Logan to not be walking. Rowan took until a year. But i bet Maple does it real quick... she is starting to get more mobile than Rowan ever was at four months lol. Little turkey &#9825; 

So Rowan needs surgery to remove his tonsils and adenoids. And I am terrified. But i can't show him that I am terrified. But i am. I just want to cancel the appointment and hide under my blankies with him and Maple and never come out. That's acceptable and responsible, right? Lol...... anyways... blah. Kids are both asleep so I'm going to try and sneak a shower. Hugs! Miss you ladies.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh! I'll have to have a look at that video!!
And yes, you two should meet up more often since you actually live (semi?) close to each other!! 

I know it's totally normal for Logan not to walk yet, and there are plenty of kids that even take till almost 18 months before walking, but I am impatient! Especially because of what you said: Logan has been quicker than Lucas with everything so far! So we were expecting/hoping for him to be walking already aswell.... Hopefully he'll start soon and that takes the attention off climbing on the sofa! OMG!! I cannot sit on the sofa without him crawling all over me or telling him no all the time cause he tries to eat the pot-pourri that's in the window or other ornaments! Not to mention typing on your laptop becomes a challenge with a 10 month old crawling over you and smashing your keyboard haha! 
As long as I stay off the sofa he doesn't climb on it as much! (mummy's boy :winkwink:)


Sorry to hear Rowan has to have surgery!! I know how hard it is! Lucas had an inguinal hernia when he was about a year old and I wasn't too scared to start off with but when he was in hospital and they were putting him to sleep it was awful cause he was screaming!!!! And then he was gone for like an hour or so and that just seemed to be the longest time!! 
It's scary, but he'll be fine!! Be strong mumma!! :bodyb:
Do you know when it's gonna happen yet??


----------



## Naaxi

Lol I know it is an annoyance in the moment, but Rowan not wanting to snuggle very much ever makes me wish they would crawl all over me forever haha. They just rush to grow up, it is crazy.

And yeah, Rowan's surgery is booked for the 11th of March. I don't even think Derek will be done his job so I will need to stay overnight alone with him and Maple and just wow lol.

Okay so I know grocery delivery is normal there, but it isn't at all here... and I just signed on to a program that delivers organic, gmo free, mostly local food &#9825; I am excited haha. Still have to get everything but my produce at the store, but it is nice to know I will at least have fruits and veggies around all the time :D


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Hi! I can't believe how big these bubs are getting!! Liam is 6.5 months and is crawling backwards which he gets frustrated with as he wants to go forwards towards something. He also gives the best hugs and kisses and he has 2 teeth with a few more thinking of cutting soon. He's a big boy too weighing in at 11.5kgs! The picture is this morning in our bed while watching cartoons.

Sorry Rowan has to have surgery it would be a scary thought.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Eltjuh

Hey girls!!! What's going on?? How are you??

Logan has just turned one and he took some first steps yesterday (I'm sure you didn't miss the video on FB :winkwink: ) He doesn't seem to want to do it again today though, so I'm not sure whether he'll actually start walking yet!
Maybe he's just not in the mood today!

I've stopped breastfeeding now, well.... about a week or so before his birthday! And my AF returned on the 2nd of March.... started with spotting, couldn't make up it's mind for the first week, then started properly but light and it's still here!! Starting my 4th week!!!!!! GO AWAY!! Leave me alone!!!! :trouble:

Anyway, how are your little ones doing?? Need some new pictures!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

So I'm back again.... 10dpo this time and 4+2 :happydance:


Though I have no idea whether any of you will read this, because my last post seems to have gone unnoticed! :dohh:


----------



## BabyDoll007

:Hi: Hi Ella! For some reason baby and bump kicked me off/out of all my threads and I've only just found this one again.

Congratulations on the new one!! I just had my IUD removed the other day so we can start trying too. :happydance: I have OPK's and hpts on their way too. 

Liam is 10 days off of 18 months and is the best thing in our lives. He's full of energy and love.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Naaxi

:blush: Oh hi again &#128522;


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha.... Silly! 

Funny to see my last post was when I was pregnant with Hayley :baby:
She's 3 months today!

How are Maple and Rowan??


----------



## Naaxi

They're good! Growing like weeds. Maple is so sassy, she is hilarious. And Rowan is in kindergarten and such a comedian. How are your three?

Back at it one last time, 8dpo today :) Testing in a few days.


----------



## Eltjuh

ooooh exciting!!!! :happydance:

My 3 are ok, Logan and Hayley have a cold though.
Poor Hayley keeps coughing and every so often she coughs so hard that she spits up her milk.... :( Though her breathing is getting better, so I'm hoping we're nearing the end of this cold. 

Lucas has started year 1 at school and Logan is doing 3 mornings a week at nursery. Also potty training Logan, which was going really well when he was naked, but kept wetting himself when he was wearing pants, though the past couple of days he's done pretty well! Fingers crossed he'll be dry properly soon! It's so hard not to just put a nappy on him if we go out though! 
I'm taking Logan and Hayley to Holland for the weekend on Friday so I'm gonna put a nappy on him then, just because we got a 2hr drive to the airport and then an hour flight. I can't really take him to the toilet in the airplane while also holding Hayley on my lap. 

Other than that not much interesting going on here. No more babies for us! Hubby wants to get a vasectomy next year. - which I'm happy with btw! 

Oh one exciting thing though: I booked 2 nights away to Paris for me and hubby on the 3 days before Christmas! :happydance: He doesn't know, it's so exciting! I can't wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## Naaxi

That all sounds exciting! I hope your trip to Holland goes well. Where will Lucas be while you go? :) And Maple isn't doing too well with potty training, and it is too cold I don't want her naked butting haha. She is just so stubborn, I don't know how people do it with hard headed kids hahaha.

I hope your trip to Paris is lovely! Have you ever been before?


----------



## Eltjuh

I was gonna reply earlier, but it wasn't working properly on my phone.... 

Lucas is staying at home with Jay when we go to Holland. He has to go to school on Friday - and Monday - And Jay is working, so they're staying at home together. Just sorted out playdates for Lucas after school so Jay doesn't have to leave work early. 

And yes, I've been to Paris before. We went for a week with school. Jay has never been though. It'll also be our first 2 nights away from the kids. Only been away 1 night twice in the past 5.5yrs of being parents. So I'm very excited! 
My parents are coming over to the UK to watch the kids and are staying for Christmas. We'll just have to take the kids to Dover Port with us where we take the ferry to France, as my parents will only arrive around 12am the night before and it's a 2hr drive to our house from there, so they wouldn't get there until 2am which is a little late. But they'll be spending the day there with the kids and then take them back home. Plus, it'll help my plan of pretending we're gonna take Jay to work - as he doesn't know he has time off, I arranged it with his boss without him knowing :)


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry I missed this, it somehow said there were no new replies... jerk bnb haha. Anyways, I am excited for you! That sounds like it will be a really great time. I've only been out of the country once to go to 6flags in New York but I didn't even get to see any of actual New York outside of the theme park. And I was just a teen at the time. I need a vacation somewhere &#55357;&#56833; One day. Lol.


----------

